#ubuntu-desktop 2009-06-01
<dobey> vuntz: ping. so i totally forget what your feedback was for https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/intltool/intltoolize-version-magic other than recalling you suggested a possible change :-/
<robert_ancell> racarr: hi
<pitti> hello all
<pitti> just a quick drive-by
<pitti> national holiday today, and apparently I finally caught the Ubuflu today, so I'll keep it easy
<crevette> hey pitti
<didrocks> pitti: hey pitti o/ Have a good rest :)
<yokobr> once uppon the time, when the hot sun fadded behind the mountains, the shadow of a stron man with a gun in his han raised to protect the good people of the "hacienda". They call him "El Justiciero".
<Tm_T> yokobr: ok
<chrisccoulson> huh?
<chrisccoulson> hi mpt - i'm currently implementing this spec you wrote: http://live.gnome.org/LowDiskSpaceWarning
<mpt> chrisccoulson, cool
<chrisccoulson> do you think it should have a computer-janitor button if its installed?
<mpt> That would make sense
<mpt> but not both the computer-janitor button and the baobab button
<mpt> that would be too many
<mpt> just baobab if computer-janitor isn't installed, I think
<chrisccoulson> mpt - yeah, that makes sense. the dialog is already quite wide as it is
<vuntz> dobey: I honestly don't remember what was my feedback, so just go ahead and merge it, I'd say
<dobey> vuntz: hrmm. ok
<dobey> mpt_, chrisccoulson: might i suggest that the [OK] button in that dialog be something other than [OK]?
<dobey> perhaps [Ignore] or something more appropriate, becuase if it's OK, we shouldn't be popping up a dialog anyway
<dobey> ubuntulog: help
<dobey> meh
<dobey> vuntz: ah! found the feedback in irc logs :)
<dobey> vuntz: you suggested doing test -h $script -o ! -s $script
<dobey> vuntz: but i think i'll just make it always remove the files instead
<chrisccoulson> dobey - what would you suggest for the ok button then? some users will still want to dismiss the dialog without doing anything
<dobey> chrisccoulson: then they are Ignoring it. if disk space is low, it's probably NOT ok :)
<dobey> chrisccoulson: so perhaps "Ignore" would be better (it's also a verb)
<dobey> "OK" is not a verb
<chrisccoulson> yeah, ignore would probably be ok
<chrisccoulson> although the dialog might reappear to pester them again later on when the disk fills up some more
<dobey> low disk space warnings are really hard to get right
<dobey> i know this, because i wrote the code in gnome-volume-manager to do low disk space notifications
<dobey> if i have a half gig of free space, seeing a warning is probably not very appropriate :)
<chrisccoulson> the code in the current g-s-d housekeeping plugin is copied from g-v-m i think
<chrisccoulson> but i've adapted it quite a bit so that it knows if there are other usable volumes with space on before displaying the dialog, as the spec mpt wrote needs that to adapt what is shown in the dialog
<dobey> it would be sweet if we had something which could index the average size of files on a partition, and do some logic based on that for annoying the user
<dobey> but doing so would eat up a lot of disk i/o
<chrisccoulson> yeah, thats not good
<dobey> it's too bad all the file indexing stuff sucks :(
<chrisccoulson> the current housekeeping plugin displays the dialog at 5% free space but only if there is less than 2GB on the volume
<mpt> chrisccoulson, it should only happen for the partition that / or $HOME is on
<dobey> yeah
<chrisccoulson> i say "currently", but the current housekeeping plugin doesn't actually work
<mpt> That my 4GB iPod contains 3.97 GB of stuff is not a problem, I deliberately filled it that way
<dobey> mpt: but external disks should have notification as well... if there isn't enough room on my USB disk to store the presentation i'm working on, and i need to put it there, a notification would be nice :)
<chrisccoulson> mpt - i could do that, but it would be more awkward to get right. i wouldn't want to just hardcode "/" and "/home", as that would be wrong. I have lots of internal partitions that i would want to be notified for
<dobey> indeed
<mpt> dobey, only if/when you actually try to move your presentation there.
<mpt> Otherwise it's pointless.
<dobey> i also have a seaprate disk for storing all my music/movies/etc... on
<chrisccoulson> and if i hardcoded those values, my patch would never be accepted upstream
<dobey> mpt: if i'm about to save it there, and i stick in the usb key, having to go through the tedious work to save it and have it fail, could be massively reduced by having the notification pop up as soon as the disk mounts
<mpt> dobey, I disagree that retyping a filename is "massive" "tedious work".
<mpt> If you have to respecify the destination folder, that's a bug in the filepicker.
<dobey> mpt: you have to go back to file->save as, and then make sure you're in the right place, and then type the filename, and then push the save button
<mpt> If I get a warning that my iPod is nearly full every time I connect it, I will not be happy.
<dobey> mpt: so we should special case audio players, not avoid all external disks
<dobey> hal/devicekit provide capability information so it can be used :)
<mpt> Why are audio players special?
<dobey> you just said they were
<mpt> No I didn't, I gave it as an example.
<dobey> then why is /home special? you pretty intentionally put files there...
<mpt> The partitions that are special are the ones containing / and $HOME, because they often have files written to them by non-interactive processes.
<dobey> if something is filling up your $HOME with crap, then it's a bug in the app that's doing it
<mpt> If they were written to only by interactive processes, the "There's not enough room there" interactive errors would be enough.
<dobey> what about the non-interactive stuff that auto-syncs podcasts to your ipod when you plug it in? you've subscribed to the podcast interactively, but the sync/management of that is mostly non-interactive
<mpt> Yes, and in that situation iTunes puts up an alert saying "All downloads have been paused. The disk you are attempting to use is full."
<mpt> (if you're trying to download more than will fit on the disk)
<andreasn> dobey, like my web browser cache?
<mpt> Or, if you're trying to put more on an audio player than will fit, words to the effect of: "There is not enough room on 'Alex's iPod' for the selected items (397.8 MB needed, 214.0 MB available)."
<lool> rickspencer3: Hey; watching http://ishan.chattopadhyaya.com/blog/?p=56 made me think of quickly / anjuta; you probably thought of anjuta integration already I guess?
<mpt> Or "No photos were copied to 'Alex's iPod' because there is not enough space after syncing the music and podcasts", etc.
<dobey> andreasn: cache/history is buggy in all web browsers.
<mpt> Those specific errors are much more useful than a generic "Hm, there's not much space left here" would be.
<rickspencer3> lool: I'm thinking that we should make it easy for anyone to embed quickly into an IDE, but that we wouldn't do it ourselves, make sense?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3: i did the menu re-org properly on the plane, it looks nice... i will build it in my ppa today and the design team can use that for the user testing
<kenvandine> i think it looks noce
<kenvandine> nice even
<dobey> mpt: yes, because there is context. i don't think a generic "your disk space is probably low, but maybe it really isn't" notification for $HOME isn't particularly useful either. more contextual errors in apt, update-manager, etc... would be better i think
<mpt> dobey, the type of processes that accumulate disk usage incrementally and non-interactively (IRC logs, Xorg logs, etc) are pretty exclusive to / or $HOME.
<mpt> I agree apt should provide interactive errors too. (Something more for AppCenter...)
<mpt> rickspencer3, do you have time for a call today about the AppCenter implementation process?
<rickspencer3> mpt: actually, I'm taking holiday till Thursday
<dobey> of course, disk space is cheap enough these days that most people will probably never see the low disk space notifications anyway
<mpt> rickspencer3, ok. Is mvo on holiday too?
<rickspencer3> if it will unblock, I could take a call in a few minutes, but would prefer to wait until Thrusday if at all reasonable
<rickspencer3> mpt: I don't know
<rickspencer3> mvo is on Foundations, you may need to talk to robbiew, actually
<mpt> ah, whoops, I thought he was on Desktop
<mpt> thanks
<rickspencer3> just got my inbox to zero!
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> i am almost there
<kenvandine> :)
<lool> rickspencer3: (It definitely makes sense)
 * kenvandine uploads gnome-menus to ppa
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: you subversive you
 * kenvandine had 9 hours on the plane... did a little besides sleep
<kenvandine> ok, i am going out to mow the lawn :)
 * rickspencer3 back to holiday time
<rickspencer3> bye all
<jbarnes_LHR> bluetooth headset discovery still seems manual
<jbarnes_LHR> shouldn't the headset automatically show up in pulse etc when it pairs?
<jbarnes_LHR> ubottu: bluez
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluez
<jbarnes_LHR> bryce: can you query ubottu for package owners somehow?
<jbarnes_LHR> like whoowns bluez
<Tm_T> IIRC no
<jbarnes_LHR> I think it's a pulse issue anyway
<Tm_T> !help | jbarnes_LHR
<ubottu> jbarnes_LHR: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-desktop's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jbarnes_LHR> maybe the module-bluetooth-discover module isn't loaded
<jbarnes_LHR> ah !help
<bryce> jbarnes_LHR: not that I know of.  I usually apt-get src and look through the control file and changelog to see who's touched it
<kenvandine> mpt_: you can check out gnome-menus from my ppa, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+archive/ppa for a POC for the menu re-org
<kenvandine> i didn't rename System.... so if you tell me what you want there i can do that too
<vuntz> kenvandine: oh, hrm, that's the change I want to push upstream
<vuntz> kenvandine: except that you have internet & network
<vuntz> I should really push that
<kenvandine> vuntz: grab my patch :)
<kenvandine> vuntz: our design team plans to do usability testing on that
<vuntz> kenvandine: I have the same patch in openSUSE, except for the additional category
<kenvandine> oh... cool
<kenvandine> i followed the categories that slab gets
<vuntz> it's actually the structure that you have in the control center shell
<kenvandine> which i like
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> exactly :)
<andreasn> vuntz, did you get a lot of flames for disabling menu icons so far (except the mailing list thread)?
<kenvandine> disabling menu icons?
<vuntz> andreasn: we didn't do it since nobody else thought it was a good idea
 * kenvandine thinks it is a terrible idea :)
<andreasn> oh
 * kenvandine goes back to actually taking the day off... 
<kenvandine> mpt: feedback would be appreciated :)
<mpt> kenvandine, thanks -- I have a scarily large amount of work to do, but if you e-mail me about it I'll add it to my list of interesting things to look at on Fridays :-)
<mpt> thanks for doing the work
<kenvandine> understand :)
 * kenvandine just signed up for quite a bit  of work today too :)
<dobey> gah evolution is such horrible ui
<Tm_T> dobey: have you tried Kontact? Dunno if it's different enough but...
<dobey> Tm_T: also not the UI desire
<Tm_T> roger roger
<Tm_T> dobey: might like to summarise what's not good btw?
<dobey> Tm_T: well using the "error" icon to signify "this calendar event should be shown as busy" is fail
<dobey> Tm_T: and i posted a blog entry the other day about some ideas for managing "contacts"
<Tm_T> I see
<dobey> i suppose i need to do some similar mock-ups for a calendar ui as well
<Tm_T> please do
 * Tm_T thinks UI's need often fresh thinking
<dobey> pitti: stop spamming me with blueprint changes :)
<seb128> cassidy: there?
<cassidy> I am
<seb128> cassidy: could you look to the current comment on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-messaging-and-communication-selection and tell me if those are really not available and if they are on the schedule?
<cassidy> sure
<seb128> is anybody working actively on the msn connection manager or not?
<cassidy> "UPDATE: alright google video chat support coming in a week or two in empathy."  we are working on it. We have branches implemeting interop but for some reason Google stops sending us video after a while. We suspect a bug on their side
<cassidy> seb128: yes, we have an intern working on audio/video support
<cassidy> "empathy is soon to get(mostly before 9.10) video chat support for google talk, and msn."  we can't promise that for now
<seb128> cassidy: my comment was rather for the 2009-06-01 comment but good to know ;-)
<Tm_T> cassidy: hmm, that gtalk support, using some library or... ?
<cassidy> "   * Rich text messages (underline, bold, font, ...)"  we have a spec for this but it's not implemented either in Gabble (or other CM) or Empathy
<cassidy> "   * Custom emoticons"  no spec, nothing planned for now
<cassidy> "   * Protocol emoticons" what's that?
<seb128> dunno, maybe some emoticons are specific to msn?
<cassidy> "   * Msn chat with invisible users"  Don't know about that
<Tm_T> cassidy: I believe its some kind of "mood" thing for your status
<cassidy> "   * Msn send and receive offline messages" idem
<cassidy> "   * Msn see windows live messenger buddy icons (only new versions of 2009)" don't know how much it's different from the other one
<cassidy> "   * Msn file transfers"  istaz_ is the one to ask for this one :)
<seb128> istaz_: ^ hey ;-)
<cassidy> seb128: I don't work on  butterfly (the MSN CM). It would be good to open a bug (if there is no one yet) for each of these missing features
<seb128> cassidy: ok thanks, that doesn't change the plan for karmic but I though feature parity was near which might not be the case, in any case we will give it some testing
<seb128> we can still rollback if required
<cassidy> seb128: also note that for google video (interop with the web client), we need H264 (thanks Google...) which can't be shipped by default
<istaz_> cassidy: no progress since last time, I put the project on hold for now
<cassidy> empathy - empathy video can use Theora though
<seb128> cassidy: what is the bug tracker for the msn cm, is there a page about the current infrastructure, ie list of cms, bugtrackers used, etc?
<cassidy> all the CMS are on bugs.fd.o
<seb128> ok good
<cassidy> only Empathy is on GNOME's bugzilla
<seb128> cassidy: does switching wins us anything? ;-)
<cassidy> a UI that doesn't suck? ;)
<cassidy> tbh, Pidgin is definitely a better MSN client for now
<dobey> does empathy have sound event support for "message received" yet?
<cassidy> but Empathy is a better XMPP and XMPP-linklocal client
<seb128> the UI doesn't seem much different to me
<cassidy> much better
<cassidy> we are also doing some telepathy integration work in GNOME
<cassidy> as vino/vinagre tube integration
<seb128> client to client video using theora should be working though right?
<cassidy> which should be merged for 2.28 hopefully
<cassidy> seb128: yes
<cassidy> and audio is working with the gtalk windows desktop client
<seb128> ok, that's something ;-)
<cassidy> and the web one
<seb128> do you go to GUADEC this year?
<cassidy> sure!
<seb128> ok, good
<cassidy> as almost all Collabora :)
<seb128> I expect we will have some talks there then
<cassidy> of course
<seb128> we will probably get some user feedback before GUADEC already
<cassidy> the MSN guys would be there too
<seb128> I will not annoy you longer for now then ;-)
<seb128> thanks for replying to my questions
<cassidy> np
<cassidy> I'll give a talk about Collaboration in GNOME using Telepathy
<seb128> cool
<cassidy> seb128: oh, and we just finished to merge geolocation support today!
<cassidy> which is a feature than only us implement afaik
<seb128> what does it do exactly?
<seb128> I've read about "yet another libraries to add to the depends" but that's about it ;-)
<cassidy> seb128: http://blog.pierlux.com/2009/01/22/empathy-where-are-you/en/
<seb128> ok
<seb128> brb
<lool> Hey folks
<lool> I'm looking for someone to pick up https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/loudmouth/+bug/382569 which upstream pinged me about but which I can't handle soonish
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 382569 in loudmouth "md5 digest uri not set correctly when using srv " [Undecided,Fix released]
<lool> My understanding is that it prevents loudmouth based jabber clients from connecting to ejabberd servers; I have no idea how grave that is
<lool> This includes telepathy-gabble though, so it looks like it might be important to fix it
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-06-02
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> didrocks: hey! happy to be back home? :-)
<pitti> dobey: no :)
<Zdra> dobey: yes empathy have sound support
<Zdra> dobey: but ubuntu's sound theme is missing almost everything
<Zdra> afaik on jaunty the only sound we have is incoming-call
<Zdra> which is the most important IMO
<seb128> I'm not a big fan of sound effects
<Zdra> me neither
<Zdra> seb128: about MSN file transfer, I don't think we can say pidgin support that
<Zdra> seb128: I never had more than 4b/s
<seb128> no, it's very very slow
<Zdra> which is totally useless
<seb128> some of the other points are good ones
<seb128> ie sending message to people not there
<seb128> or custom emoticons
<Zdra> yep
<Zdra> seb128: IMO it's much much much more important to have xmpp audio/video
<seb128> is that working?
<Zdra> seb128: also, it depends if ubuntu want to promote good support for open protocols (jabber) or closed (msn)
<Laney> I bet there's a lot of people who use even the broken msn file xfer we have in Pidgin
<Zdra> seb128: yes it is working
<seb128> cassidy said it was not working fine right now and that it will not working out of the box anyway because it requires codecs which can't be installed by default
<Zdra> seb128: did he said that? we support speex and theora
<Zdra> they are installed by default on ubuntu
<Zdra> it should even work from live CD
<Zdra> afaik
<Zdra> seb128: in fact we can use any codec supported by gstreamenr
<seb128> "<cassidy>	seb128: also note that for google video (interop with the web client), we need H264 (thanks Google...) which can't be shipped by default"
<Zdra> seb128: ah, that's for google's client
<Zdra> seb128: I meant for empathy<>empazthy
<seb128> ah right, that works using theora
<Zdra> seb128: yep, google's web plugin for video is a problem, there is not much we can do
<Zdra> seb128: basically it's up to canonical to go to google's office and shout people until they add support for open codecs
<Zdra> seb128: but installing ubuntu-restricted-extra should be enough to get it working now
<seb128> right
<seb128> brb
<seb128> Zdra: anyway having ubuntu to ubuntu video working will already be nice
<seb128> and we want to promote free protocols but not in detriment of what users need
<seb128> ie if other protocols are totally rubish compared to pidgin we will probably roll back before karmic
<Zdra> the problem with other protocols is nobody actually work on them
<seb128> but we will get user feedback anyway before deciding so we know where we stand and what is still required if we are not ready to switch
<Zdra> we have some work done on MSN level, but not that much afaik
<Zdra> non free protocols have lots of user, but not a single developer, that's the problem
<seb128> well apparently pidgin has people working on it
<seb128> you don't get the feature for free by using libpidgin ?
<Zdra> seb128: for protocols, yes
<Zdra> libpurple
<seb128> so things like sending message to people who are not there or custom emoticons should be working?
<Zdra> for MSN there is a dilemma because we have a dedicated CM for it
<seb128> dedicated cm but nobody working on it you said?
<Zdra> istaz_: is working on it sometimes
<Zdra> seb128: and someone is working on audio/video support
<seb128> ok, we might want to test msn using the cm and using libpurple
<seb128> to see which one is working better
<Zdra> seb128: we made the choice in empathy to not show pidgin based msn if butterfly (the dedicated CM) is installed. But maybe we should reevaluate that
<seb128> I will test both and let you know how they are working there
<istaz_> Zdra: I think the guys of the papyon project have started to work on it
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti - i got some positive feedback on my fix for bug 361205, although the package is only in my PPA at the moment. do you want me to prepare a debdiff for jaunty-proposed later today? (I see a lot of other stuff got uploaded this morning)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361205 in tracker "Tracker uses notifications with actions when the index is corrupt" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361205
<pitti> chrisccoulson: proposed> I saw that, good job! Please prepare an upload and attach it, then I'll sponsor it
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<diverse_izzue> hi all. are there plans to replace scim by ibus for karmic or karmic+1?
<asac> ArneGoetje: ^^
 * asac lunch time
<pitti> seb128: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-gnome-3 whiteboard still has the discussion notes, and it seems they have much more information than the final wiki spec
<pitti> seb128: is that intended? can the whiteboard be flushed now?
<SiDi> Hey pitti . You're the person who coded the new notifications in gnome-power-manager for notify-osd, right ?
<pitti> SiDi: no, that was davidbarth
<SiDi> aw
<pitti> which reminds me that they are broken in Karmic
<SiDi> I saw your name in the changelogs :)
<SiDi> Yeh, well, i wrote a quick spec for notify-osd integration in Xubuntu, and there is a note about the power manager
<SiDi> What id like to get is : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Specifications/Karmic/NotifyOsd?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=notify-osd-powerinfo-example.png
<SiDi> I think i can do it for xfce4-power-manager but we're likely to stay on gnome-power-manager. But i really cant write code on this one with so many changes being done to it
<pitti> SiDi: yes, I sponsored the changes
<SiDi> Do you think it's possible to remove half the text and replace the bulb icon with a battery icon indicating the percentage left, in order to make the notification bubble easier to read ?
<pitti> SiDi: please discuss this with MacSlow or davidbarth
<SiDi> pitti, okey, willdo, thanks
<SiDi> shall i mail ubuntu-desktop, maybe ?
<pitti> SiDi: ayatana is probably better for design questions
<SiDi> Alright
<davidbarth> SiDi: hi, how can i help?
<SiDi> Hello davidbarth
<SiDi> Well, it's about notifications for battery state
<SiDi> I think they're a bit overloaded and could be optimised a little
<artir> meeting is in 6 minutes?
<SiDi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Specifications/Karmic/NotifyOsd?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=notify-osd-power-current.png & https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Specifications/Karmic/NotifyOsd?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=notify-osd-powerinfo-example.png
<davidbarth> SiDi: ok, i see (slowly reading the log)
<SiDi> shall give you an idea of what i want
<davidbarth> SiDi: the mockup is interesting; the only thing we'd like to avoid is to display useless notifications; ie the user should only see them when it makes sense
<SiDi> davidbarth, thats for the XF86Power triggered notifications
<SiDi> It's just a little cleanup to make it easier to read, actually
<davidbarth> SiDi: ok, makes sense then, as they are the direct result of a user action
<SiDi> Sec, gonna upload a video with what i have in mind ;)
<davidbarth> SiDi: that's a good suggestion; would you like to comment on that in the Ayatana list
<SiDi> Sure
<davidbarth> SiDi: see https://launchpad.net/~ayatana
<SiDi> Im on it already
<SiDi> Im Steve Dodier (got a pending mail to send about user activity monitoring too ^^)
<davidbarth> SiDi: cool, be sure to get mpt's attention too, as he lead most of the design/usability aspects of these changes
<SiDi> Alright
<SiDi> as for the icons, i spoke with kwwii and mat_t and they seem ok to get them included, already
<seb128> re
<seb128> pitti: not sure how the whiteboard should be used, should it have the session notes or discussions?
<pitti> seb128: it should ideally only have status metadata
<pitti> seb128: I left the discussion there for now
<seb128> pitti: I didn't feel that having a summary of the softwares, what they are doing etc was having a sense in the spec
<pitti> but if there's anythign important which is not covered by the wiki page,it should move into "BoF discussion" section of the wiki page IMHO
<pitti> unreleavant stuff can be removed, of course
<pitti> seb128: agreed
<seb128> I've reviewed the notes and didn't add notes on purpose there is nothing really interesting there
<seb128> I will clean the whiteboard and checking it's all correct
<seb128> -ing
<pitti> seb128: cool, thanks
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> session restart brb
<seb128> ok works correctly
 * seb128 does upgrade some components to karmic
<seb128> pitti: you mean the file in /etc? /usr/share is not under the admin's control
<seb128> they are the same file
<pitti> ah, that mess, I remember
<pitti> seb128: can we fix the code to read /etc, clean up an unchanged /etc/ file in the postinst, and drop the symlink in /usr ?
<pitti> s/postinst/preinst/ of course
<seb128> pitti: and for wine, file-roller taking over the mimetype and hijacking the action was one of the things the wine guys complained about in jaunty
<pitti> I guess so
<pitti> executables should be handled by binfmt-misc
<seb128> right now zip-exe are opened in file-roller
<seb128> I though that was normal mimetype association
<seb128> but I don't know the details, will pick an easier example
<seb128> we can probably do upgrade magic and cleaning for the defaults.list yes
<pitti> thanks
<seb128> np, thank you for the quick review!
<seb128> I'm still not clear about design and implementation difference too
<seb128> but I guess I will never understand those
<pitti> don't worry too much about those
<pitti> it's "what" vs. "how"
<pitti> but sometimes that's too small a difference
<seb128> how, ie "start gedit, code, profit"? ;-)
<pitti> Design:
<pitti>  * Move keyboard handling from hal to udev
<pitti> Implementation:
<pitti>  * Build hal with --disable-keymaps
<pitti>  * create a migration script to convert hal fdi files to udev rules
<pitti>  * ship new rules in udev-extras
<asac> killall
<pitti>  * install udev-extras by default as part of ubuntu-standard
<pitti> seb128: that would be an example, as I understand and use it
<seb128> I would tend to write the design as a spec summary
<pitti> asac: ... humans?
<seb128> and use the implementation list for design
<seb128> but gotcha, thanks ;-)
<asac> ;)
<pitti> * asac is now known as Bender
<asac> pitti: killall sshd ;)
<asac> is meeting now or in 1h ?
<pitti> asac: in one week and 1 h
<seb128> asac: you should start reading emails ;-)
<asac> err. i read all emails afaik
<asac> guess it was send before allhands?
<artir> in the fridge it says that the meeting is today right now
<pitti> asac: check for a procmail rule * ^From: Rick Spencer\n/dev/null
<asac> lol
<pitti> asac: was sent yesterday or so
<asac> no. i am really sure rick goes in my inbox
<seb128> asac: subject is "	team meeting and specs"
<asac> yeah ... did he send with @canonical.com?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> asac: it has been sent to your canonical email
<seb128> and coming from rick's canonical email
<asac> ok thanks. will check on that
<seb128> asac: I can bounce you the mail if you want
<asac> seb128: yeah please do. i see it in my procmail log as being pushed into inbox ... but its not there :)
<asac> maybe i hit delete when processing this morning
<seb128> asac: sent to your ubuntu email
<seb128> ups canonical rather
<asac> thanks. got it
<asac> off getting some food stocks ... bbl
<pitti> 'nuff sponsoring for today, I'm off for the evening
<pitti> I might come back later, but need to run out for some errands
 * pitti waves
<seb128> pitti: see you later!
<asac> seb128: which ppa was the bluetooth-gnome thing in? u remember?
<asac> pitti: when you get back, could you approve https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-firefox-3.5 for karmic?
<asac> (not that it matters as i am about to start drafting)
<SiDi> * rdepends migration (to xulrunner 1.9.1 + webkit)
<SiDi> webkit ?
<asac> SiDi: yes. the more we can move to webkit the less we have a need to do backporting for xulrunner
<SiDi> well, that means webkit will be present in ubuntu's default image ?
<slomo> seb128: you probably want to sync libgdata from debian/unstable for totem 2.27 (once it's from NEW)
<dobey> totem uses google apps?
<crevette> for youtube video plugin
<seb128> crevette: where did you put your bluetooth updates? in a ppa? which one?
<crevette> hey seb128
<seb128> slomo: ok thanks, has libgdata been approved for GNOME now?
<crevette> seb128: nome-bluetooth?
<seb128> yes
<slomo> seb128: no idea, it's an optional dependency of youtube anyway
<seb128> ok
<crevette> seb128: the bug is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/372395
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 372395 in gnome-bluetooth "[karmic] Please sponsor gnome-bluetooth 2.27.5" [Wishlist,New]
<crevette> and there is a build in my ppa yes
<slomo> seb128: i mean, an optional dependency for totem, required to build the youtube plugin ;) so you really want this in ubuntu... sjoerd already complained to me that i uploaded totem 2.27 without the youtube plugin ;)
<seb128> right
<seb128> yet another depends
<seb128> *shrug*, GNOME starts being really bloated
<slomo> well, before it used python-gdata
<slomo> you can demote that to universe maybe ;)
<Tm_T> seb128: starts being?
<slomo> but all those mini libraries are really annoying
<seb128> Tm_T: go troll somewhere else will you?
<seb128> Tm_T: that's not the right channel for that
<Tm_T> hmh, and again I did wrong wording
<Tm_T> what I mean is, it's hard to draw a line when something is bloat, so I was asking what is the thing you find now going over the line
<seb128> there is no obvious over the line
<seb128> but every second day they add a new library nowadays
<seb128> where some other people are trying to reduce the number of libs
<crevette> seb128: by the way for gnome-bluetooth I tested the workflow with pulseaudio 0.9.15 and this is rallt working fine for me, I was able to connect and play music on my bluetooth audio gateway in few click
<seb128> so the issue is not the number but the direction
<seb128> asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/372395 <- that?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 372395 in gnome-bluetooth "[karmic] Please sponsor gnome-bluetooth 2.27.5" [Wishlist,New]
<Tm_T> seb128: roger roger, I often have to explain how DE:s are not bloated when compared to WM:s
<slomo> seb128: into which other library would you put libgdata btw? ;)
<Laney> seb128: I'm looking at it now that I got reminded
<Laney> fell off the radar
<Laney> crevette: sorry
<seb128> slomo: it used to be in e-d-s
<crevette> Laney: hey not problem, I know you all have lots of things to do
<slomo> seb128: yes, good that it is outside eds now... eds brings in a too large dependency chain for your average google api using application ;)
<Laney> feel free to ping me if I forget again :O
<seb128> slomo: will the binary was splitted in e-d-s obviously, ie no extra depends
<seb128> will -> well
<seb128> just longer build to rebuild this one
<seb128> but I'm not sure have 15 sources instead of e-d-s will make anything easier
<slomo> seb128: well, you could use libgdata on windows but i doubt you'll be able to build eds on windows ;) but i don't think there's anything to argue about here, all those mini libraries only make things more complicated in general ;)
<seb128> right
<slomo> seb128: do you know what's blocking totem 2.27 in ubuntu?
<seb128> uds
<seb128> ie just came back this weekend and yesterday was an holiday
<seb128> I will have a look tomorrow
<asac> checking
<slomo> ok :)
<Laney> crevette: You should try to make your changelogs more verbose: where - what - why
<Laney> also did you package from scratch? I'm seeing a lot of changes from 0.11.0-0ubuntu4 that aren't in the changelog that I can see
<crevette> Laney: 0.11 gnome-bluettoth was a different project
<crevette> it used to be only a obex server
<crevette> now this feature is provide by gnome-user-sahre
<Laney> crevette: you still should have mentioned all the changes imo
<Laney> but it's not a blocker
<Laney> crevette: Dude you need to update the copyright file
<Laney> that is a blocker for me I'm afraid
<crevette> ah yeah I remember I didn't know what to do
<crevette> should I drop it and replace by a new one
<Laney> as long as you keep the copyright of the old debian packager
<Laney> unless you completely rewrote it
<Laney> it just need to be accurate and up to date
<Laney> following dep5 is probably a good idea
<Laney> ping me when it's done and I'll have another look
<crevette> dep5 ?
<Laney> http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/
<crevette> Laney: the copyright references gnome-bluetooth tools & gnome-bluetooth library, but there is no tools (I don't know what it meant) and I'm not sure gnome-bluetooth provide a library. should I meantion it applied to previous version until 0.11
<Laney> crevette: delete it and start again if that's easier
<crevette> nothing remains from gnome-bluetooth, but as I took bluez-gnome as reference I should perhaps reference this
<Laney> it pretty much just needs to list all files, their license and copyright holders
<Laney> reference any packagers who worked on this stuff before you
<Laney> in the copyright for debian/*
<seb128> slomo: working on gtk 2.17 now?
<seb128> slomo: some reason is http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gtk+/commit/?id=663bf3db0efde02f96e34bc08846356be3240f7f, see  bug http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=578765
<ubottu> Gnome bug 578765 in docs "no rule to make manpages" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<crevette> Laney: thanks for the review, sorry to waste your time :/
<Laney> it's not a waste, this is what the process is for
<crevette> I could have been more efficient
<crevette> let's focus on this
<slomo> seb128: no 2.16.2, but thanks :)
<seb128> slomo: ok, 2.17 has the same issue
<huats> seb128: hello !
<huats> How are you ?
<seb128> hey huats!
<huats> safe trip back ?
<seb128> huats: got a cold but otherwise good, you?
<huats> good too :)
<seb128> yes, trip was just fine, I was home for lunch on saturday
<huats> great :)
<huats> I haven't found you at the karaoke :(
<seb128> I was not there
<seb128> how was it?
<huats> I know !
<huats> that is what I meant !
<huats> it was nice
<huats> I don't even had the chance to say you good bye :(
<seb128> how do you know, I could have been there but in the middle of all those people not easy to find for example!
<huats> haven't you seen some pics/videos ?
<seb128> no, I didn't do too much computer during the weekend
<huats> hehe
<seb128> and I've been busy catching up on email, etc today
<huats> I can imagine :)
<seb128> so I didn't look for photos online
<seb128> we will see each other at next uds probably so that's ok ;-)
<huats> I have made a video just for you, of robert singing ;)
<seb128> heh ;-)
<huats> (since I knew you weren't there I wanted to you can see your padawan :P)
<seb128> lol
<huats> I haven't post it yet
<huats> I'll let you know once I have
<seb128> I had diner with people having ubuntuflu and not wanting to go for party, that was perhaps a mistake since I got a cold now
<seb128> ok, cool
<huats> héhé
<huats> no big deal :)
<seb128> btw did you start working on some update?
<seb128> I was not sure and did some so sorry if I hijacked yours or something
<huats> oh ok
<huats> I have started a bit on evince
<huats> but not a lot
<huats> did you ?
<seb128> ok, I did this one
<huats> ok
<seb128> I looked for opened bugs first but there was none
<seb128> we will use bugs for todolists soon I expect
<Laney> is there a list?
<huats> so just get me another one ?
<huats> seb128: ok great
<seb128> huats: bug-buddy
<huats> ok
<seb128> you can merge on debian and update to 2.27
<huats> ok
<huats> I'll do that
<seb128> Laney: no right now and I think we are mostly updatetoday right now
<seb128> huats: cool
<Laney> k
<seb128> Laney: there is quite some merges and sponsoring to do though
<Laney> yeah i looked at the queue
<Laney> i'll take some when i can
<crevette> Laney: about the changelog do you want I strip all uptream changes ?
<Laney> no I like having those there
<Laney> I think you should explain *your* changes better
<crevette> okay
<Laney> I used interdiff -z -p1 old_version_of_gnome_bluetooth.diff.gz your_version.diff.gz to get the diff to review btw
<Laney> so that's what I'll look at
<Laney> you should make everything in there as easy to understand as possible ;)
<huats> seb128: actually didrocks already did the merge I think :)
<Laney> sponsors queue!
<Laney> its pretty epic right now
<crevette> :)
<SiDi> hey YokoZar
<YokoZar> hey SiDi
<SiDi> They didnt record your plenary talk but for sure someone recorded you at karaoke :]
<SiDi> I have the feeling i went back home too early :(
<YokoZar> SiDi: I heard the plenary talks are on a hard disk on a plane at the moment
<YokoZar> SiDi: the day that Jorge forgot to hit the record button was either Wednesday or Thursday I think
<SiDi> ahah :D nice
<SiDi> btw kudos on daring singing alone @ karaoke :D
<YokoZar> I did it 3 times ;)
<SiDi> I didnt sing at all :P
<SiDi> That'll be for the next UDS
 * mgunes is about to take the liberty to add a "hundredpapercuts" task for bug #382626
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382626 in nautilus "Nautilus location bar toggle icon implies unrelated function" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382626
<seb128> mgunes: you can probably do that or ping the dxteam about it
<seb128> mgunes: btw short bug descriptions are usually appreciated, verbose one might seem nice but are extra work to read and understand for no real win
<seb128> ie you could describe this bug in one line rather than one screen
<mgunes> seb128, I've done the latter earlier in the day, but there's been no response; the reason I'm going ahead with it this time is that everyone was in agreement at the session.
<seb128> I would let those guys bother about those bugs, there is enough bugs to work on already
<seb128> lool: do you still need this gnome-keyring arm workaround? (ie building with -O0 to avoid a lock issue)
<seb128> that seems to be the only ubuntu diff we still have in karmic
<mgunes> seb128, point taken, and I normally try to be concise, but I do think the verbosity is justified here.
<seb128> well then do a short description and then an user story if you think it adds a value
<seb128> but that could be only me
<seb128> I get so many bugs that I tend to skip those have over 6 lines of text
<seb128> have -> having
<seb128> ie "the notepad icon doesn't represent the action in a clear way" is enough
<seb128> I don't think upstream picked this one because they think it's good anyway
<seb128> there is probably no good icon for this action, the bug is not really useful without a suggestion of what we should be using instead
<mgunes> seb128, I was fully aware that this was known, and would not take any real triage effort, hence the verbosity.
<seb128> alright
<dobey> yeah, the gtk+ edit icon is pretty pointless
<dobey> and "edit" is a bit too abstract to really have any useful metaphor
<seb128> I was just saying that you don't need to bother writing a good user story
<seb128> usually it makes the submitter spend quite some time on the bug and not benefit the triagers
<seb128> but you decide how you spent your efforts ;-)
<dobey> i really don't see why we have a button to toggle between editable ui and list of buttons anyway
<dobey> it should just always be editable
<mgunes> seb128, I don't know if you actually read past the first two sentences, but I would argue that it's somewhat beyond "user story" and closer to "technical substantiation by citation" :)
<seb128> because a text entry is confusing to users
<dobey> toggling between buttons and a text entry is horrible
<seb128> ie they don't know what to enter
<seb128> so they want buttons
<dobey> i didn't say it should be a GtkEntry always :)
<seb128> and powerusers want somewhere they can type the path directly
<dobey> well, seth wanted buttons
<dobey> because osx had buttons
<dobey> and then hackers wanted an entry so they could type stuff
<dobey> and now we have the crappy toggle thing
<mgunes> it looks to me like a typical case of bypassing a real design decision by providing an "option to switch between things"
<seb128> mgunes: no I didn't, see my comment about over 6 lines of description ;-)
<mgunes> seb128, I knew that ;)
<dobey> mgunes: yes, there was no real design behind it
<seb128> in any case the design team is welcome to suggest a better icon or way
<seb128> knowing that we want something easy to use for standard users and a way to enter a path directly
<mgunes> seb128: I kind of did, but it took, like, two paragraphs :)
<dobey> i'm all for having a better gtk-edit icon (because it's used elsewhere as well), and a better way to use the path in the file chooser
<dobey> "There's no such thing as a standard user, and if there were, it wouldn't be you."
<dobey> :)
<seb128> mgunes: right, I read the full bug description now
<crevette> Laney: ah, In the meantime, debian had a gnome-bluetooth package so I think we can now just sync it from there
<mgunes> seb128, thanks :) See, a toggle button looks essentially out of place, which is where the problem only begins.
<seb128> mgunes: usually I tend to describe the bug in the description and then add a comment to suggest changes but everyone has its own workflow I guess ;-)
<Laney> crevette: wow thats recent
<mgunes> seb128, right, probably a better way.
<crevette> yeah
<Laney> crevette: you could help maintain it in that team :)
<seb128> mgunes: the issue is that making clear icons for those actions is not trivial
<Laney> i'm sure some of your packaging could be of use to them
<crevette> sure, now I reviewed all patches
<crevette> Laney: we have an additional patch for notification that I jus ported
<Laney> cool
<crevette> and too bad, I find the package after writing a more verbose changelog :/
<crevette> Laney: is it acceptable to sync the package and then divert it by adding our patch?
<mgunes> seb128, I know, but the ambiguity of the icon is not the only problem. Even with a better icon, the "pressed vs. non-pressed" state of a lonely toggle button is not a good way to convey mode information and lead people to switch modes in this case.
<Laney> crevette: that's called a merge
<seb128> mgunes: right
<mgunes> hence the point the HIG makes about it.
<crevette> hmm time to sleep now
<crevette> I still have a bug to submit to debian
<crevette> good night and thanks so much for help
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-06-03
<Maple> hello
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> robert_ancell: hey, how are you?
<robert_ancell> pitti: doing good, yourself? are you over the ubuflu?
<pitti> asac: blueprints> just set them to pending approval,  I'll get mail for it
<pitti> robert_ancell: I just started getting ubuflu on Monday
<pitti> I'm in the middle of it *cough* *sniff*
<robert_ancell> hope you get better soon!
<pitti> thanks; not the end of the world
<lool> Hi all
<lool> seb128: arm gnome-keyring workaround: well it will probably break if you remove it, but then we had to chase it anyway so feel free to remove it and we shall research this again this cycle; thanks
<seb128> hello there
<seb128> lool: ok thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell: there?
<robert_ancell> seb128: hey
<robert_ancell> seb128: building totem for the millionth time...
<seb128> robert_ancell: hello! had a good trip back to your part of the world?
<robert_ancell> seb128: long and tedious as normal :)
<seb128> hehe
<robert_ancell> I hear you got the ubuflu.  I seem to have missed that one
<seb128> it's not really the flu, or at least not the chilian one with fever and everything
<seb128> just running nose, etc ... standard cold
<robert_ancell> yes, the meeting got steadily noisier with coughing as UDS went on
<robert_ancell> meetings
<crevette> hello
<seb128> blame ie on the climate control being set on too cold
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 - did you have a good couple of weeks?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, excellent out of the uds-cold, thanks
<seb128> thanks for the gnome-applets update ;-)
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome. apart from that, i didn't really do that much while you were at UDS ;)
<seb128> there is no hurry to do anything right now
<chrisccoulson> cool. i was just about to ask if you had lots of work for me to do ;)
<seb128> you are looking for work?
<seb128> robert_ancell: what issues do you have to get totem to build?
<chrisccoulson> i could probably do a bit if there is some to do. the only thing i'm working on at the moment really is http://live.gnome.org/LowDiskSpaceWarning
<robert_ancell> seb128: I'm still confused by the totem.postinst (I've just added || true to get around this currently) and when I try and install the new packages through dpkg it always seems to conflict
<seb128> robert_ancell: is your current code online somewhere?
<seb128> ie in bzr?
<seb128> btw some note, just do your changes directly to the ubuntu-desktop bzr
<seb128> doing the change somewhere else is good when you don't have write access to this one
<robert_ancell> bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Erobert-ancell/totem/ubuntu/
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi seb128!
<robert_ancell> seb128: yup, will do in the future
<seb128> rodrigo_: how are you? had a nice trip back after uds?
<seb128> robert_ancell: "rodrigo_@opensuse" ... you might want to change that ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128: now almost recovered from UDS, what about you?
<seb128> rodrigo_: I got a cold but otherwise I'm good thanks
<rodrigo_> seb128: yeah, I guess so :)
<rodrigo_> seb128: again??
 * rodrigo_ still with no flu
<seb128> yeah ... that's what you get when sharing room with somebody having the chilian flu at uds
<seb128> btw has somebody seen pedro recently?
<rodrigo_> seb128: no, haven't, ho got back home ok, right?
<seb128> I don't know that's why I'm asking
<rodrigo_> s/ho/he
<seb128> I've no seen him since UDS
<robert_ancell> seb128: am I missing something here, I try installing the new packages with dpkg but it gets into dependency loops (http://paste.ubuntu.com/187208/) - can dpkg do this or do I need them in an APT repository to handle an upgrade like this?
<rodrigo_> hmm
<robert_ancell> seb128: well he got to the airport, we shared a cab there
<seb128> ok
<seb128> robert_ancell: the error suggest that you built from somewhere where control was outdated
<seb128> robert_ancell: "totem-plugins depends on totem-gstreamer (= 2.26.2-0ubuntu1) | totem-xine (= 2.26.2-0ubuntu1)"
<robert_ancell> seb128: he was feeling sick though so he may not be working
<seb128> right, I was just wondering if he arrived safely
<robert_ancell> seb128: I did that at first, then rebuilt control and it still seems to be doing that
<seb128> he was joking about not being allow to leave the airport if he had fever
<seb128> because of the flu paranoia etc
<seb128> so I'm just checking if that was a joke ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell: dpkg -I totem-plugins_2.27.1-1ubuntu1_i386.deb | grep Depends
<mvo> I take the gnome-doc-utils sponsoring (if noone is on it already)
<seb128> mvo: thanks
<robert_ancell> seb128: looks ok i think? http://paste.ubuntu.com/187210/
<pitti> seb128, robert_ancell: bug 380850 makes me unsure whether to sponsor this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380850 in brasero "Update to 2.27.2" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380850
<seb128> robert_ancell: indeed, I'm wondering from where you get this " totem-plugins depends on totem-gstreamer (= 2.26.2-0ubuntu1) | totem-xine (= 2.26.2-0ubuntu1)"
<seb128> pitti: what about it? the libraries?
<pitti> seb128: yes
<pitti> haven't looked at it yet, though
<seb128> pitti: I told robert_ancell during uds to do the update, we can split later when required
<seb128> it's just a Replaces to add
<seb128> and we will not need to keep it next cycle if that's done before karmic
<seb128> I'm not sure if those libs make sense yet and if something will use those
<seb128> ie let's get the new version we can decide on that later
<pitti> okay
<seb128> robert_ancell: btw you can "sudo dpkg -i totem*2.27*.deb"
<seb128> robert_ancell: dpkg doesn't handle things as smartly than apt, sometime you need to run that twice to get things installed
<seb128> especially if there is some conflicts, etc
<seb128> robert_ancell: I'm build totem from your bzr right now, will let you know in one minute of it works there
<robert_ancell> seb128: ok, thanks
<seb128> hey sabdfl
<robert_ancell> seb128: yes, running dpkg twice seems to have done it.  Stupid dpkg! :P
<seb128> mvo: do we need to unregister alternatives in preinst if the previous version had a prerm doing that?
<seb128> mvo: ie totem is concerned there
<seb128> totem 2.26 had that preinst
<seb128> "if [ "$1" = "remove" ] || [ "$1" = "deconfigure" ] ; then
<seb128>         update-alternatives --quiet --remove gnome-video-thumbnailer \
<seb128>                 /usr/bin/totem-${FLAVOUR}-video-thumbnailer
<seb128>         update-alternatives --quiet --remove totem /usr/bin/totem-${FLAVOUR} fi"
<seb128> fi"
<seb128> if 2.27 drops all update-alternative handling those will be unregistered on upgrade and not registered again which does the job no?
<seb128> slomo added a postint to 2.27 in debian doing
<seb128> "if [ "$1" = configure ] && dpkg --compare-versions "$2" lt "2.27.1-1" ; then
<seb128>         update-alternatives --quiet --remove-all gnome-video-thumbnailer
<seb128>         update-alternatives --quiet --remove-all totem
<seb128> "
<seb128> is that required?
<lool> mvo: I'm dist upgrading my desktop to karmic, and I don't get the screen-profiles -> byobu issue (aka byobu is properly selected for installation)
<asac> crevette: gnome-bluetooth merge ... is that a sync?
<seb128> asac, lool, pitti: ^ second opinion welcomed ;-)
<lool> I just don't know why it's removing mercurial
<asac> lool: python < 2.6
<lool> asac: ok, I expected such an issue; thanks
<robert_ancell> seb128: the other thing that needs doing is building the new C youtube plugin.  It needs libgdata to build.  I think it was disabled in Debian? (or is being disable because the builddeps aren't there)
<pitti> seb128: ugh, TBH I'm not that familiar with alternatives handling, I'm afraid
<pochu> seb128: you need it for the Hardy -> $nextlts upgrades, don't you?
<asac> seb128: if the prerm was dont correct then preinst shouldnt need to remove it
<seb128> robert_ancell: slomo did upload libgdata to debian yesterday, don't build the plugin until we do sync it
<asac> s/dont/done/
<seb128> doh
<lool> seb128: We might not need it, but it might be to force any other alternative to go away
<asac> seb128: oh let me reread the example
<lool> seb128: e.g. perhaps someone added a third /usr/local/bin/thumbnailer to the alternative?
<seb128> is 2.26 preinst triggered when upgrading to 2.27
<robert_ancell> seb128: ok, I'm off now.  Feel free to make any progress you want on totem :)
<lool> seb128: That's the only thing I can think of; perhaps slomo had another use case
<mvo> seb128: the preinst on upgrade is called with "upgrade" so the 2.26 preinst above would not remove the alternative. but the 2.27 should be ok
<seb128> robert_ancell: ok, have a good evening, see you tomorrow
<seb128> did I already say how much I dislike alternatives? ;-)
<mvo> seb128: but I'm not a huge expert for alternatives myself (and I whish they would be declarative :)
<asac> ack ;)
<robert_ancell> later all
<asac> seb128: so is there any --remove in any *rm script in 2.26?
<mvo> robert_ancell: do you still need brasero sponsoring?
<seb128> the thing is just ridiculously complex and bug prone most of the time
<seb128> mvo: pitti is on it apparently, he did a comment about it some minutes ago
<pitti> can do it
<robert_ancell> mvo: pitti: cheers
<crevette> asac, in a sync I guess you don't change something the packaging?
<seb128> asac: yes, totem-gstreamer.prerm and totem-xine.prerm both remove themself from the alternative
<seb128> but using
<seb128> if [ "$1" = "remove" ] || [ "$1" = "deconfigure" ] ; then
<seb128> so probably not on upgrade?
<pochu> but you won't get those called from hardy upgrades, or am I missing something?
<seb128> pochu: why not?
<pochu> oh, they were in the hardy packages too?
<seb128> yes
<pochu> ah ok :)
<asac> deconfigure is unclear to me
<asac> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-maintainerscripts.html talks about conflicts
<asac>     *
<asac>       deconfigured's-prerm deconfigure in-favour package-being-installed version [removing conflicting-package version]
<asac>     *
<pitti> seb128: will you sponsor gdl? you commented on it
<pitti> mvo: sponsoring bug 379474 is assigned to you, will you review/upload?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379474 in gnome-control-center ""Apply system wide" writes only default keyboard layout" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379474
<seb128> pitti: yes, did robert_ancell update it? yesterday it was still pending work
<pitti> seb128: still pending
<seb128> pitti: I will do gdl and anjuta
<asac> crevette: are there still changes in packaging that we want to keep for gnome-bluetooth?
<crevette> asac, we want to use the notification patch did by canonical from bluez-gnome in gnome-bluetooth
<asac> ah ok. then merge yeah
<rodrigo_> seb128: was pedro supposed to work this week, or maybe he's got some vacation?
<mvo> pitti: I'm looking at it currently
<crevette> it is the only patch it remains, before seeing debian did the package I reviewed all the pathces
<seb128> rodrigo_: monday was an holiday and he was supposed to work yesterday according to the canonical calendar
<seb128> he maybe still got the flu
<rodrigo_> yeah, or is quarantining at the airport :)
<seb128> it's middle of the night for him, I will try to contact him later if he doesn't show up today
<rodrigo_> yeah
<pitti> seb128: I don't see a necessary "Replaces:" for brasero (Robert didn't actually split out libbrasero-burn into a separate package), what did you mean?
<seb128> pitti: I mean that we can do the update now, if we need to split the library later if will only cost an extra replaces use
<seb128> if -> it
<pitti> seb128: ah, I see; roger
<pitti> libtotem-plparser-dev: Depends: libcamel1.2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<pitti> meh
<pitti> ah, seems that evolution is i386/amd64 desync
<pitti> seb128: ok, will upload brasero later, when this was sorted out
<seb128> ok
<seb128> it's weird that it's in desync it didn't change recently
<pitti> hm, and all built
<seb128> pitti: you probably have mix jaunty-proposed and karmic
<seb128> the karmic version is older than the jaunty-proposed one
<seb128> ie enable jaunty-proposed if you need
<seb128> that was not clear, said differently
<seb128> are you sure you didn't install libraries for jaunty-proposed and commented the source since?
<seb128> which would mean it can't find matching versions in karmic
<seb128> just random guess
<pitti> seb128: I copied some packages from jaunty-proposed to karmic
<pitti> rmadison -s karmic -S evolution-data-server looks okay to me
<seb128> now?
<pitti> no, days ago
<seb128> pitti: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server disagrees
<seb128> pitti: and apt-cache policy on my karmic box says it's 2.26.1-0ubuntu1
<seb128> where jaunty proposed has 2.26.1-0ubuntu2
<pitti> aah, that's not in -updates yet
 * pitti copies
<pitti> seb128: that had some positive feedback now
<seb128> I was just looking to it too
<seb128> current comment confirm it's working
<seb128> and comment 39 as well
<pitti> okay, fixed locally now, thanks
<seb128> np ;-)
<seb128> pitti: could you push your pessulus upload to bzr and make sure somebody upstream this change?
<pitti> seb128: sorry; pushed, and pinged Alessio
<seb128> thanks
<crevette> yeah http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=468690
<ubottu> Debian bug 468690 in apache2 "apache2: Apache is not always intented to be run as system-wide" [Important,Closed]
<crevette> I didn't notice I recieved the mail
<crevette> good new for gnome-user-share
 * SiDi is setting up a spec page for that power information notification stuff.
 * pitti packages the new g-p-m
<pitti> seb128: ^ ok?
<seb128> pitti: sure!
<pitti> this will get rid of another item on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy
<jcastro> seb128: I am going to ask pedro to schedule an empathy hug day asap, alot of these bugs need to be upstreamed, etc.
<seb128> jcastro: hey jcastro, have you seen pedro since uds?
<jcastro> holiday I think, I've been on holiday too
<seb128> canonicaladmin since he was on holidays only monday, not yesterday
<seb128> since -> says
<jcastro> hmmm
<seb128> jcastro: otherwise yes a bug day seems a good idea there
<seb128> jcastro: banshee could use a such bugday too
<jcastro> seb128: I was thinking of having a bunch for everything new on the desktop
<jcastro> seb128: and also like wiki pages for each on progress being made on concerns, etc.
<seb128> cool
<jcastro> seb128: A bunch of this change is kenvandine's fault, I think he should set it up. :p
<seb128> indeed!
<seb128> make him do it? ;-)
 * seb128 runs
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> let's say that if he doesn't answer, he agrees :)
<james_w> no!
<didrocks> too late ^^
<seb128> didrocks: was worth trying ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I will make him drink tonight, and then, he can't refuse :)
<seb128> can't refuse but can't type without typo either? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: :-)
<didrocks> seb128: out for now, see you later/tomorrow evening (surely ;))
<didrocks> we will have some flamenkuche :)
<seb128> didrocks: enjoy!
<didrocks> seb128: thanks! Have a good evening.
<seb128> thanks
<iulian> Am I allowed to sponsor a package if it's maintained in Bazaar and ~ubuntu-desktop is the owner?
<iulian> Hmm, well, I believe when the package lands in the archive, the branch should be updated as well.
<jpds> iulian: Propose a branch merge into the ~ubuntu-desktop ?
<pitti> didrocks: you mean the "ubuntu flu"? developing :(
<iulian> jpds: I was looking at bug #375843.  Robert has commit rights but not upload rights, so having that said, I will just have to update the changelog after uploading.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375843 in anjuta "Update to 2.27.2" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375843
<iulian> I mean, to target karmic instead of UNRELEASED.
 * iulian is afk for half an hour or so.
<iulian> Supper.
<jpds> iulian: Yeah, that should be done on upload and then commited.
<iulian> jpds: So, I believe in this case the best thing is to upload and let Robert to update the branch in Bazaar, right?
<iulian> That's a bit odd though.  I will just let the folks from ~ubuntu-desktop to sponsor.
<seb128> what?
<iulian> seb128: I was looking at the sponsoring queue and found out that bug #375843 needs a sponsor.  I am not sure what the best thing is to do in this case.  I don't have commit rights so after uploading to ubuntu, the bzr branch should be updated as well.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375843 in anjuta "Update to 2.27.2" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375843
<seb128> iulian: I doubt you will be able to build that until getting the new gdl
<seb128> iulian: which I reviewed this morning and still need work
<iulian> What do you recommend to someone that doesn't have commit rights but wish to sponsor a package which is maintained in bzr and the owner is ubuntu-desktop?
<iulian> seb128: Aha
<seb128> iulian: to not bother about bzr, we should not have universe packages there that's an error
<iulian> Yea, right.  I was a bit confused.
 * iulian goes back to finish his meal.
<pitti> good night everyone!
<SiDi> night pitti
<crevette> anyone here ?
<seb128> crevette: don't ask to ask just ask?
<crevette> hey seb128
<seb128> hi crevette
<crevette> I wanted to do a merge (didn't do one for a while), should I kept the ubuntu changelog and just and the lasted debian change + my merge, or should I put the debian changelog?
<crevette> this is for gnome-bluetooth
<crevette> s/and/add/
<seb128> crevette: both are fine, we tend to summarize all the changes in the new changelog entry there
<seb128> but some people have different workflows
<crevette> ah, actually this is not a merge, the packge was not yet published...
<crevette> I had the packaging from SVN, is it considered as a merge?
<seb128> a merge is taking a debian package and applying ubuntu changes
<crevette> I took the packaging from debian SVN following maintainer advice
<seb128> crevette: sound a good choice, so just as for a sync or if you have change run dch -i over it and do you change and list those in the changelog
<crevette> okay, so this is not a problem. great
<seb128> not at all
<crevette> can I add to a fork that it fixes LP bug of its ancestor?
<crevette> I cannot generate the debdiff between debian and ubuntu dsc
<crevette> Laney: hey, I updated the bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/372395
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 372395 in gnome-bluetooth "[karmic] Please merge gnome-bluetooth 2.27.5 from debian" [Wishlist,In progress]
<didrocks> pitti: yes, the ubuntu flu. Have some rest :/
<bryce> heya robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> bryce: hey
<robert_ancell> my mouse has stopped working but it's kernel, not X :)
<bryce> robert_ancell: btw do you take care of blacklist/unblacklist of chips for compiz?  I think we could probably drop blacklisting for the 3 intel chips
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-06-04
<robert_ancell> bryce: looking into it today, I'm not 100% sure about the blacklisting as I haven't worked on that previously
<bryce> ok no prob, I can send mvo a wishlist bug, should be straightforward
<dobey> hey bryce
<dobey> bryce: care to take a quick look at bug #383396 and see if you recognize anything obvious in the logs? I /just/ did an updated on this machine today and it started happening
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383396 in xorg "X crashes when screensaver activates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383396
<tjaalton> bryce: mvo already un-blacklisted at least GM965
<tjaalton> in bzr
<maxb> Hmm. Since the gtk+2.0 update, ssh-askpass is now reporting 'gdk_x11_atom_to_xatom_for_display: assertion tom != GDK_NONE' failed'
<maxb> s/tom/`atom/  (my screen session ate the `a)
<huats> morning everyone !
<chrisccoulson> pitti - do you think bug 361689 is worth a SRU? some reporters have resorted to installing the karmic hal binary with its karmic dependencies (libblkid) on their jaunty systems, causing issues for them (and lots of bug noise)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361689 in hal "hald crashed with SIGSEGV in hotplug_event_begin_add_blockdev when assembling mdraid devices" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361689
<pitti> hey huats
<pitti> chrisccoulson: if there's someone who would test the update, sure
<huats> hello pitti !
<chrisccoulson> there seems to be plenty of people willing to test the update. if you think its SRU worthy, would you mind adding a jaunty task (and assigning it to me), and I'll work on that
<chrisccoulson> i dont think that code changed so the patch should easily port to the jaunty version
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no, hal doesn't change a lot any more
<pitti> chrisccoulson: done, and marked as regression
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks:)
<robert_ancell> hi all
<robert_ancell> seb128: pitti: What needs to be done to get mono synced to the debian unstable version?
<pitti> robert_ancell: use requestsync
<pitti> and explain why our changes can be dropped
<pitti> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> there sure are a lot of little ubuntu tools installed :)
<pitti> that is in ubuntu-dev-tools
<robert_ancell> I'm not sure what the changes are but I was looking at MOM and it is a candidate for updating
<robert_ancell> hey pitti
<robert_ancell> also, why is only a subset of packages shown in MOM?
<huats> robert_ancell:  you might want to talk to the guy who were doing the mono update... They have done quite a good work lately so I think they might help you
<pitti> robert_ancell: right, talk to directhex about this
<pitti> robert_ancell: it only shows packages which Ubuntu has modified
<robert_ancell> huats: some of the previous releases were done by "Ubuntu Archive Auto-Sync" - aside from that I couldn't tell if there is a standard mono packager
<seb128> robert_ancell: we do autosync for packages without changes regularly
<seb128> ie nothing required for those
<huats> robert_ancell: ok
<robert_ancell> seb128: so is mono still on the autosync queue. Or did the last change knock it off that?
<seb128> robert_ancell:       mono | 2.0.1-6ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Sources
<seb128> is has a "ubuntu1" version
<seb128> which means it has ubuntu changes, needs to be done manually
<robert_ancell> seb128: the change is "to try and bring Ubuntu into line with Debian".  I'm guessing that has been applied to the unstable version.  If that is the case do I just request a sync?
<seb128> try not guessing but checking but it that's the case yes ;-)
<seb128> ie, it could have been applied to their package vcs and not uploaded
<seb128> also you can try pinging directhex about it, debian seems to have 2.4 now, ie a new version, just to make sure they are not planning a transition or something
<robert_ancell> seb128: I was guessing but I hadn't investigated yet :)
<robert_ancell> ok, who is directhex?
<pitti> robert_ancell: in #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> robert_ancell: Jo Shield, he works on mono in debian and ubuntu
<robert_ancell> thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell: when you do work on a bug don't forget to change it back to new or confirmed
<seb128> robert_ancell: so it's listed on the sponsoring queue
<seb128> "I assume that common has to also be versioned to have both installable? It wasn't previously."
<seb128> no, we usually don't bother
<seb128> the -common usually have translations and documentation
<seb128> so having the new version doesn't break the old library version
<robert_ancell> seb128: ah, I wasn't sure about that.  I'll do that in future
<seb128> we really aim at having the old library installed for the time we rebuild everything
<seb128> robert_ancell: same for the -dev package, no need to version it
<robert_ancell> regarding gdl - if you have both libgdl-1-0 and libgdl-1-2 installed they both depend on libgdl-1-common (= ${source:Version}}
<robert_ancell> isn't that impossible?
<seb128> we usually use >= ${source:Version}
<robert_ancell> ok, well the existing package has been built with '=' so what can we do?
<seb128> screw libgdl
<robert_ancell> LOL
<StevenK> What situation is trying to install both libgdl-1-0 and libgdl-1-2?
<seb128> the rdepends list is tiny, we can rebuild that in one publisher run
<StevenK> seb128: Not right now we can't, there's buildd queues since draining
<seb128> StevenK: I was trying to take it as an example to explain why we rename binaries so that both lib versions are installable together
<seb128> anyway
 * StevenK picks on libuser0 and libuser1 for that.
<StevenK> Just don't think about the ld flags for that library
<seb128> robert_ancell: anjuta gdl gnome-build gnome-python-extras gtranslator
<seb128> that's the list of everything using it
<seb128> so basically the transition will be short we don't need to have both installable
<seb128> that's not the case when libwnck change soname for example
<StevenK> Both installable is a nice to have -- but can lead to interesting bugs
<seb128> right
<seb128> robert_ancell: ok, so your task for tomorrow, finish this gdl update (just rename the lib and the dbg)
<robert_ancell> ok
<seb128> then make sure that gnome-build anjuta and gnome-python-extras build with the new version
<seb128> so we can upload those in the same day
<StevenK> robert_ancell: If you have packaging questions during your workday, grab me
<seb128> anjuta not being installable for a few is no issue
<StevenK> Like anyone uses anjuta
<robert_ancell> StevenK: sure, thanks
<seb128> but gnome-python-extras should be working
<seb128> robert_ancell: also could you have a look at merging gnome-control-center tomorrow?
 * seb128 aways for a few minutes, brb
<robert_ancell> seb128: sure
<robert_ancell> Feedback requested regarding a user page for people with Compiz problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VisualEffects
<robert_ancell> mvo: ^
<crevette> hello
<robert_ancell> hello
<crevette> hey robert_ancell
<mvo> robert_ancell: reading
<mvo> robert_ancell: looks good, thanks!
<asac> seb128: could you please sync gnome-bluetooth from debian so we get get a new baseline for the changes crevette has in his suggested merge?
<robert_ancell> mvo: cool, now I have somewhere to reporters to :)
<robert_ancell> to push
<mvo> :)
<crevette> asac, you're assigned to care about bluetooth, or this is because it has tied relation with NM now?
<asac> crevette: well ... the spec is somewhat on my plate
<robert_ancell> pitti: should we rename gnome-control-center?  The upstream is called that and it's more generic
<asac> crevette: we will see how well it works out
<crevette> asac, gnome-bluetooth works nicely with bluetooth audio device now
<crevette> I can connect to it and swith my audio to my bluetooth gateway
<asac> yeah thats why i want this in the archive. just think we should first sync and then upload just your notification change
<asac> crevette: does bluetooth-source also work with pulseaudio now in karmic?
<pitti> robert_ancell: fine for me, especially if we merge it with Debian
<asac> so i can use my headset without messing with .asoundrc
<asac>  ;)
<crevette> I didn't tested source, but my audio gateway foes both, I sould certainly give a that a try
<asac> cool
<robert_ancell> pitti: weird, I'm not sure what Debian is doing. They have http://packages.debian.org/sid/gnome-control-center but no http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gnome-control-center.html. Instead they have http://packages.qa.debian.org/c/control-center.html
<asac> crevette: what do you think about modems wrt bluetooth + wizards
<robert_ancell> pitti: duh, source vs binary...
<asac> crevette: shouldnt gnome-bluetooth provide the next step as well? e.g. binding DUN
<seb128> re
<pitti> robert_ancell: right, packages.qa is source package
<seb128> asac: ok
<asac> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> robert_ancell: it's already named gnome-control-center
<seb128> it used to be called control-center
<seb128> but we renamed it some cycles ago
<robert_ancell> seb128: right, so how can we convince debian this is a good idea? :)
<seb128> do we care about the name they use?
<robert_ancell> Keybuk: why does gnome-control-center not show up in MoM? Is it because the Debian source package is called control-center?
<robert_ancell> seb128: ^
<pitti> robert_ancell: yes
<Keybuk> robert_ancell: yes
<crevette> asac, (I'm on phone)
<robert_ancell> Keybuk: can we get MoM to handle that?
<seb128> robert_ancell: btw for gdl you probably need to rename the .install too
<robert_ancell> seb128: yes]
<seb128> asac: synced
<asac> gratias
<seb128> de nada
<Keybuk> robert_ancell: the source package name appears all over the package
<Keybuk> every import would be conflict-hell
<Keybuk> so no
<robert_ancell> Keybuk: ok
<asac> crevette: any clue if the notification patch send upstream?
<robert_ancell> seb128: regarding libgdl-1-dev - does a -dev package _always_ point to the latest version?
<rodrigo_> hey seb128, any news from Pedro?
<seb128> robert_ancell: usually ues
<seb128> yes
<seb128> robert_ancell: I will not say always, it gtk1.2 and gtk2 for example are all versioned
<seb128> but that's when there is a reason to keep the old version available for build for a while
<seb128> there we can count the rdepends on an hand so no need to bother
<seb128> rodrigo_: no ...
<asac> do we use some special syntax/place for desktop specs in the ubuntu wiki?
<pitti> asac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Karmic/FooBar
<asac> ah found DesktopTeam/Specs
<asac> great.
<robert_ancell> seb128: oh, I remember I have tomorrow off so I'll look at g-c-c on monday
<seb128> cool, no hurry
<seb128> I wanted to take a swap day tomorrow too but with this ubuflu I can as well work, I'm not feeling good enough to do outside activities etc
<seb128> enjoy your weekend!
<pitti> seb128: take a swap day on Monday thaen?
<pitti> robert_ancell: enjoy the long weekend!
<seb128> pitti: I will see how I feel but I think I will probably take next friday instead
<robert_ancell> cheers I will (going to Adelaide for the weekend)
<crevette> asac, for the notification, I wondered the same question, perahps kenvandine would know
<crevette> (on the phone)
<robert_ancell> see you all next week
<crevette> hey thanks for the merge
<crevette> would be nice to have https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/Fingerprint
<crevette> at lease fingerprint enrollment in about-me of gnome-cc
<seb128> crevette: do you have any config using that? I though that was not a secure way to do authentification?
<crevette> seb128, you're concerned that someone could enroll its fingerprint as another user?
<seb128> no, I basically don't know about this thing and don't really care
<crevette> :)
<seb128> but the comments I read were saying that was not really a secure way to do authentification
<crevette> neither I do, I did try fingerprint authentication with my laptop and it worked, I just thoughthaving it integrated in a graphical interface would be better.
<crevette> hmmm, I would need to have a kernel module loaded for bluez in order to have a better experience for bluetooth like headser, how should I do?
<crevette> should I put a modprobe in the init script?
<seb128> crevette: dunno, maybe Keybuk does know about that though
<crevette> seb128, thanks
<seb128> pitti: there to speak about the new gdm and karmic?
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hey pitti ;-)
<pitti> seb128: about to leave for lunch, but I can stall that for a bit
<seb128> pitti: so I was wondering, if we upload now we will get no fusa nor guest session
<Keybuk> crevette: what's the kernel module?
<seb128> do we want to break those or wait until those are ported to upload?
<crevette> Keybuk, uinput
<seb128> pitti: no hurry
<pitti> seb128: let's say I'd be more motivated to fix it if it gets broken :)
<seb128> pitti: enjoy your lunch, we can discuss that later
<pitti> seb128: (For guest session)
<pitti> seb128: however, why does fusa get broken? I thought upstream gdm would have this?
<crevette> Keybuk, apparently it makes buttons on bluetooth headset working
<seb128> they have a fusa
<pitti> seb128: of course we have to live with not having our modifications for a while, but *shrug*
<seb128> but it's doesn't have the ubuntu changes
<seb128> ie doesn't control the im status
<seb128> and doesn't have the session actions
<Keybuk> crevette: the driver is missing details about what hardware it works with
<seb128> it just does user switching
<Keybuk> oh, it's the uinput thing
<Keybuk> sorry, I didn't even *read* the name of the module before running modinfo on it
<pitti> seb128: right, that should be fine
<pitti> seb128: I have no objection to breaking those changes
<pitti> seb128: it'll encourage more people to contribute to getting them back :-P
<seb128> pitti: ok, I guess we want to drop the gnome-panel patch dynamically removing menu items meanwhile then
<seb128> otherwise no way to reboot, etc
<pitti> seb128: that depended on the new fusa?
<pitti> seb128: ah, indeed
<seb128> pitti: thanks, I will work on that
 * pitti hugs seb128, thanks!
<seb128> pitti: well, the new fusa will not have session actions
<pitti> right
<seb128> I will probably get the current version ready in the ubuntu-desktop ppa and ask for some testing
<Keybuk> crevette: one option is whatever talks to that driver is responsible for loading it
<Keybuk> it falls into that tricky crack that things like devmapper sit in right now
<seb128> pitti: I will work on that now, enjoy your lunch, I will ask you to test the gdm upgrade from the ppa later if that's ok
<pitti> sure
<seb128> and upload if I get some confirmation about it being ok
<seb128> thanks
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> pitti: enjoy your lunch!
<Keybuk> crevette: but since it's a "feature" it's almost at the level I say shouldn't be a module but built-in
 * pitti will just finish his libgphoto udevification
<crevette> Keybuk, I don't know for the policy about module (but if you have documentI can look at I willing to read it :), but I wanted to know how can I load them properly, can I use inti script for that?
<Keybuk> crevette: add it to /etc/modules
<crevette> but for the packaging?
<Keybuk> crevette: /etc/modules is not a conffile, you can edit it
<Keybuk> though obviously take care you don't add dups ;)
<crevette> yeah, I'll look to another package to be inspired
<Laney> crevette: did you see that asac synced gnome-bluetooth? Were there any additional changes that you wanted to be made over Debian?
<crevette> Laney, yah I see, we need the notification patch from bluez-gnome which I already updated for the new code
<crevette> I need to see with the author if the code if it worths sending it upstream
<Laney> crevette: please make a debdiff against 2.27.5-1 then
<crevette> yep
<Laney> and send it to both Debian and upstream to see if we can sync straight in future
<asac> crevette Laney: thats ok. i wanted to get a new baseline in the archive first. now we can add the notification patch
<Laney> asac: yeah sure, no worries
<asac> crevette: can you check if your diff.gz gives us a minimal debdiff still?
<Laney> crevette: by the way, for a merge the best patch to submit is a debdiff between what Debian has and what you want to upload
<asac> and while doing that send patch upstream and debian
<crevette> Laney, 2.27.5 was not in unstable yesterday
<crevette> so I wasn unable to produce a debdiff
<asac> all fine ;)
<asac> (at least from my side)
<Laney> it was uploaded on the 31st
<Laney> unless it was NEW or something
<crevette> hmm, I didn't see it in packages.debian.org
<Laney> http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gnome-bluetooth.html
<asac> it definitly was binary NEW ... cant remember if debian does that manually though
<Laney> pts is the best
<Laney> binary NEW is manual but usually fast
<Laney> (afaik)
<asac> yeah. so it might have been stuck there for a it
<asac> bit
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> ok, got a meeting
<crevette> I'll produce the debdiff tonight once I'll be at home
<Laney> i'll sponsor the patch later if you get it done
<Laney> bye bye
<crevette> thx Laney
<Mark__T> tedg: :) eventually!
<tedg> Mark__T: ?
<Mark__T> tedg: I tried to ask you some things about indicator-applet, but you're always offline when I'm here. So I sent you a mail
<tedg> Mark__T: Ah, downloading mail now...
<Mark__T> tedg: It's kind of obsolete now, since I have a working xfce4-indicator-plugin here now:  http://www.foresightlinux.org/hg/xfce/xfce4-indicator-plugin
<tedg> Mark__T: Cool, any screenshots?
<Mark__T> doesn't lookt that different from the original one
<tedg> Can we convince kenvandine to package it for Xubuntu? ;)
<kenvandine> hehe
<rickspencer3> pitti: have you all discussed Till's proposed SRU?
<kenvandine> tedg: is 0.2 already in karmic?
<Mark__T> tedg: I need to convince him to package 0.2 of i-a for fl in his spare time first .-P
<pitti> rickspencer3: for changing gs->poppler in jaunty? only quickly, I asked him to start a discussion on the ML
<tedg> kenvandine: I don't believe so, I've kept the packaging branch (local) up to date with the snapshots though.
<rickspencer3> okay
<seb128> hey rickspencer3, kenvandine, tedg
<tedg> kenvandine: Honestly, I'm a little confused on when that should go into Karmic.  I don't consider it stable as of yet, but really, neither is most of karmic ;)
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<kenvandine> tedg: perhaps you can do a 0.2 release
<kenvandine> and later 0.3, etc
<tedg> seb128: Howdy!
<kenvandine> tedg: i think the sooner the better
<tedg> kenvandine: I was trying to make "0.1" Jaunty and "0.2" Karmic type of thing.  Though, it seems like version numbers are kind of a problem...
<seb128> tedg: I'm about to upload the new gdm to karmic today, do you plan to work on the fusa changes soon? ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128: is that a hint? :-D
<kenvandine> tedg: seems kind of arbitrary :)
<kenvandine> tedg: perhaps 0.1.90
<seb128> no, just standard information ;-)
<kenvandine> and build up to 0.2
<tedg> seb128: Heh, yes.  But, I don't have it done today ;)
<kenvandine> seb128: i have fixed up the indicator patch for empathy
<seb128> tedg: not today, so for yesterday? ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine: good!
<tedg> Perhaps we should just version things by letter.  So this release would be "k.0.1" or something like that.  I'd probably make more sense.
<kenvandine> seb128: making a couple improvements now
<kenvandine> tedg: doesn't help other distros :)
<kenvandine> tedg: Mark__T wants me to get 0.2 into foresight so he can package the xfce plugin for the indicator
<tedg> kenvandine: Other distros? I've heard of those before ;)
<kenvandine> hehe
<SiDi> hello Mark__T :)
<Mark__T> tedg: more distros that use it makes the fdo thing easier
<Zdra> kenvandine: seb128: Is there any plan to propose indicator as GNOME external dep?
<kenvandine> that is more a tedg question, but afaik yes
<Mark__T> more DEs usable with it is helping too I think
<tedg> Mark__T: Yeah, I honestly think that DEs is more important for FDo than distros, but yes, both would be good.
<Zdra> kenvandine: seb128: To be honest I really think we need something for that kind of stuff, libnotify is just not enough. But I'm a bit worried by project maintained by distro $FOO that will never get really upstreamed and dies as quick as it is born
<kenvandine> tedg: i think it is equal
<kenvandine> Zdra: other distros do it :)
<tedg> Zdra: GNOME external deps kinda have a chicken and egg problem, in that apps need to be using them before they usually get accepted, but many app maintainers don't want them until they're accepted as external deps.  Hopefully I'll wow a bunch of app developers at GUADEC to use it, to seed that problem :)  /me needs to work on talk...
<Zdra> kenvandine: note that I have nothing against indicator itself, I didn't look to it yet. I just think that such think MUST be discussed upstream early, otherwise the experience show that it dies very fast
<SiDi> Mark__T, stupid question : is it an svn, git, bzr you're using ? how can i grab the code please ?
<Zdra> tedg: even if it's not accepted, proposing it is good
<Mark__T> tedg: kenvandine: http://picasaweb.google.com/mark.trompell/Xfce#
<Zdra> tedg: because it shows to everybody you are working on it, what you do, etc
<Zdra> and you get (hopefully) constructive critics
<Mark__T> Sidi it's hg
<SiDi> and whats the magic command then please ? :/
<Mark__T> hg clone http://www.foresightlinux.org/hg/xfce/xfce4-indicator-plugin
<SiDi> thanks
<tedg> Mark__T: Cool!
<Zdra> tedg: silently adding optional support to Empathy is not going to do the buzz needed to get people involved, IMO
<kenvandine> Mark__T: excellent
<Mark__T> hm, the icon doesn't scale if I change the panel size
<tedg> Zdra: I promise, if you accept the Empathy patches, I won't be silent about it ;)
<SiDi> Mark__T, ask the XFCE guys about that, i think they use a particular xfce api
<Mark__T> tedg: is there a chance to get claws and thunderbird to support it?
<kenvandine> Zdra: i just updated the patch again
<kenvandine> i think it should be good now
<kenvandine> :)
<SiDi> Mark__T, for TB i suppose it'll be a bit of fight, but for claws why not ? Mark__T check the xubuntu spec for default mailing client btw
<kenvandine> Zdra: criticism welcome
<Mark__T> SiDi: there is a size changed callback, need to find out how to access that icon though
<Zdra> kenvandine: I'll try to find time to review, thanks for your work ;)
<kenvandine> thanks for reviewing :)
 * kenvandine considers removing pidgin from his laptop now
<SiDi> btw Mark__T, i know its a bit of trolling, but shouldnt you name it indicator-applet-xfce ? usually the xfce4-* names are for the upstream xfce packages
<kenvandine> oh... yeah that jabber bug... damn
<Mark__T> if it only would be better with irc
<Zdra> kenvandine: ubuntu jaunty has the needed deps for running your patch?
<kenvandine> yes
<Zdra> great :)
<kenvandine> i haven't tested it on jaunty... but it has everything
<Mark__T> SiDi: I could probably create a goodie and make it upstream, but for know I want hg instead of svn :-)
<SiDi> Mark__T, they use git now anyways ;p
<Mark__T> SiDi: not yet, but they are close
<SiDi> but if you can get it upstream then go for it :)
<Mark__T> SiDi: it was so easy with hg serve to just create a package to install and test
<SiDi> Mark__T, dunno, never used it :/
<Mark__T> hg serve on my box and <advertising>r.addMercurialSnapshot('http:/localhost:8000') in my conary recipe :)</advertising>
<kenvandine> hehe
<Mark__T> kenvandine: I can't expect from you to do that :-P
<Mark__T> SiDi: anyway the plan always was to get it to the goodies at one point
<kenvandine> :)
<crevette> kenvandine, are you the one who wrote the notification patch for bluez-gnome?
<ken[empathy]> bratcshe wrote it, i might have cleaned it up a little
<ken[empathy]> why?
<crevette> because I had to port it for gnome-bluetooth (bluez-gnome's fork)
<ken[empathy]> cool
<rickspencer3> pitti: I see I'm set for approver on automagic python build system, I'm wondering if seb128 or asac would be more useful for you in that role. Thoughts?
<crevette> 1) it didn't contain any header with the author 2) I wanted to know if it could be interesting for upstream?
<kenvandine> we sent it upstream
<kenvandine> not sure if they accepted it
<crevette> to bluez-gnome I guess
<kenvandine> yes
<crevette> noone look to it
<kenvandine> we definately want it upstream for gnome-bluetooth
<crevette> oky docky
<kenvandine> thx!
<crevette> the notification patch as written to supported notifcation daemon that doesn't support action, right ?(/me needs to understand)
<crevette> s/as/was/
<pitti> rickspencer3: well, the design is primarily for you (quickly), I'm happy for the technical bits to be reviewed by someone else
<dobey> speaking of blueprints... i have absolutely no idea at all how that process is supposed to work :)
<asac> crevette: you think you can find the bug submitted by kenvandine upstream?
<kenvandine> asac: it was an email to the mailing list
<kenvandine> they have not bug tracker
<crevette> kenvandine, ah okay
<kenvandine> should be in the archive though
<crevette> anywau it is outdated
<crevette> it won't applis on gnome-bluetooth code which was refactored
<crevette> applies
<rickspencer3> pitti: ack
<rickspencer3> I'll review it for the requirements for quickly
<crevette> aha, bluez-gnome was dropped from bugs.gnome.org
<asac> pfft
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i haven't read the whole conversation here, but i saw you discussing FUSA with pitti earlier. do the IM status changes need to be ported across? The new GDM switcher already supports presence using the new gnome-session presence API
<chrisccoulson> perhaps the default IM client should also support this API?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: better to talk to ted
<seb128> I'm not sure what presence api they want to use
<seb128> I'm not sure there has been an agreement that gnome-session is the right place for that
<seb128> especially that telepathy already had similar solutions
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not sure
<chrisccoulson> just a thought ;)
<seb128> and I don't think the gnome-session thing is functional right now
<seb128> it's a first code drop but not doing anything useful
<chrisccoulson> is it not? i'm not sure any application uses it yet (gnome-power-manager uses it i think)
<Mark__T> asac: aren't you the right person to bug to take care of indicator support for thunderbird/icedove :-P
<seb128> chrisccoulson: pidgin doesn't seem to react to such changes for example though
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it doesn't have support for that API. i don't know how easy it would be to do that
<asac> Mark__T: in general yes, for now there are a few political and technical things left before this can happen properly (this definitly has to happen upstream). Maybe we can look into using some tbird extension in ubuntu as a temporary solution.
<seb128> that's something we have now though
<seb128> so we need to get it by some way in the new gdm
<seb128> ie the patch porting working
<seb128> working -> work
<seb128> brb
<seb128> chrisccoulson: they desactivate the presence code before 2.26
<seb128> the changelog states it was not usable and they will re-enable it when those issues are sorted
<chrisccoulson> i don't know if anything is happening with it at the moment
<jcastro> asac: didn't ventnor show interest in this stuff? or did he fall off the face of the earth?
<kenvandine> seb128: how would you feel about making the banshee switch before alpha2, with the idea that if it isn't ready before feature freeze we switch back to rb?
<kenvandine> it would help us understand CD implications, and get some more people filing bugs... maybe
<kenvandine> seb128: and i think we discussed this already, but same for empathy
 * kenvandine will have a package to sponsor for that today
<seb128> kenvandine: hum
<seb128> kenvandine: I think we should wait for banshee, if we want to start there is already a long list of bugs to triage on launchpad without asking for new ones, we can also do a call for testing
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> but empathy we can do?
<seb128> kenvandine: we have limited ressources and doing all the transitions in the same week is lot of work ... I would rather avoid having to go one way and back
<seb128> kenvandine: yes, that was the plan for this one
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> are you handling that?
<kenvandine> i will get you the package today
<seb128> kenvandine: I need to check if we need some MIR to be written, do you want to write those required?
<kenvandine> sure, just point me at whatever i need to do
 * kenvandine hasn't done a MIR yet
<seb128> ok thanks, looking to that now
<asac> jcastro: interest yes, but we need to provide guidance by speccing it and initiating discussions
 * jcastro nods
<seb128> cassidy, Zdra: are telepathy-gabble and telepathy-salut doing the same thing?
<Zdra> seb128: gabble is xmpp, salut is xmpp-link-local
<cassidy> seb128: no
<seb128> for somebody who don't know about technical details are both required to use jabber?
<Zdra> seb128: gabble is for jabber
<seb128> and the other one?
<Zdra> seb128: salut is for chatting over local network with no configuration (no server, needed, etc)
<kenvandine> we want that too :)
<seb128> ok, so bonjour
<jcastro> seb128: that was that zeroconf thing I brought up at the session
<jcastro> yes
<seb128> kenvandine: empathy telepathy-gabble telepathy-salut telepathy-butterfly telepathy-haze
<kenvandine> yup
<seb128> those need to get mir apparently
<seb128> can you work on that?
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> thanks!
<seb128> jcastro: I know about zeroconf, I just didn't not what connection manager was doing it ;-)
<jcastro> I was just trying to help!
 * jcastro pets seb128 
<Zdra> seb128: maybe gabble and salut will get merged together at some point because they are sharing a lot in common. But surely not for karmic
<seb128> ok
<seb128> jcastro: that was useful, thanks ;-)
<seb128> interesting I've been reading blog comments about the uds session
<seb128> lot of people agree with all the changes coming
<jcastro> seb128: when pedro gets back we will hit the empathy lp bugs hard, there's a bunch that need to be cleaned up, forwarded upstream, etc.
<kenvandine> seb128: telepathy-mission-control too
<seb128> but banshee seems quite controversial
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> kenvandine: good point
<kenvandine> seb128: and how about idle, for irc?
<seb128> kenvandine: telepathy-glib too
<kenvandine> long list :)
<jcastro> seb128: where are the empathy comments? on the spec?
<seb128> jcastro: no, blog comments, there was some posts on planet ubuntu and gnome
<jcastro> ah
<seb128> jcastro: the not happy comments were about banshee only though
<seb128> quite some user complaining that rhythmbox does the job, eat less ressources, has crossfading, library watch, etc
<jcastro> seb128: it's kind of tough to be objective about comments at this point with the more extreme people campaigning to flood the blogs with noise.
<jcastro> seb128: I wouldn't mind a nice fair review of memory consumption by someone
<seb128> jcastro: crossfading is one thing I forgot to mention during the session, I though banshee was doing that
<seb128> right, ressource usage is not easy
<jcastro> I can ask what's up with xfading
<seb128> on my system with 1988 songs banshee uses twice the memory
<andreasn> this blog have some memory comparisons,  not sure if others get the same result too: http://www2.apebox.org/wordpress/linux/113/
<jcastro> you probably have to measure across different library sizes too
<artir> 40 mb on my library(409 songs, 2.1 gb all ogg)
<artir> rb takes 23 mb
<andreasn> why does the memory estimates differ so much if you compare the numbers from top and system monitor?
<kenvandine> artir: my library of 771 mb, 62.G mostly mp3, banshee is using 19 mb or RSS
<artir> maybe it's because of the plugins
<kenvandine> banshee is using less ram than gnome-do... which seems wrong
<kenvandine> i am also using banshee 1.5
<seb128> kenvandine: "my library of 771 mb, 62.G mostly mp3" ... 771mb or 62G?
<artir> with default plugins it takes 30 mb
<kenvandine> whoops... 6.2G
<seb128> banshee on jaunty takes 27mb there
<kenvandine> mine are all default
<artir>  1.4.3: [Ubuntu 9.04 (linux-gnu, i486)
<artir> that's what im using
<artir> on ubuntu x86
<kenvandine> 1.5 might be a bit better
<artir> i'll try it
<kenvandine> mono 2.4 will supposedly also reduce it
<seb128> yeah
<kenvandine> i am on karmic
<artir> ah
<seb128> I don't think the debate is there anyway
<artir> that's cheating :)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i am a little concerned about gnome-do now... why does it use so much
<artir> cool the packages are on the ppa
<kenvandine> it is a launcher... using 23mb...
<seb128> pitti: gdm 2.26.1 in the ubuntu-desktop ppa now
<seb128> I'm not sure it's good to upload though, it behaves weirdly until restart
<artir> I prefer Alt-F2 to gnome.do heh
<seb128> ie it autostart a session for the default user (I've autologin on) after install
<seb128> and when closing the session the gdm banner screen doesn't work (still seem to be trying to use the previous version banner) until restarty
<seb128> ^ if anybody feels like having a look to that
<artir> banshee 1.5 takes 42 mb
<pitti> seb128: ugh -- after installation I get a gconf error and then the user switcher (normal session still alive, though)
<pitti> seb128: and after reboot I just get "problem with gconf" and then it shuts down immediately
<pitti> hm, and for some reason I have metacity now
<asac> that reminds me to check if compiz works again now in karmic
<asac> bryce: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c) still disabled in karmic?
<asac> let me check if there is an update i didnt get yet
<asac> seems some X related stuff gets updated. lets see
<bryce> asac: mvo unblacklisted it in compiz bzr recently
 * asac *nods*
 * kenvandine heads out for lunch
<crevette> heya
<crevette> Laney: I've posted my merge for gnome-bluetooth
<hggdh> seb128, re. bug 197290 -- would it be accepted as a SRU (adding the -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 to configure)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197290 in evolution "2 gb max inbox" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197290
<hggdh> and good afternoon
<dobey> pitti, seb128: can someone sync python-logilab-common and python-logilab-astng from debian? pylint in karmic depends on the new versions which are in unstable, but not in karmic yet it seems
<binarymutant> could someone sponsor this debdiff for me? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deskbar-applet/+bug/383675
<pitti> binarymutant: please subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors
<pitti> dobey (CC: seb128): doing an autosync run now, which should include this
<binarymutant> pitti, already done
<dobey> pitti: great!
<pitti> dobey: oh, it's already current, it just failed to build, it seems
<pitti> dobey:
<pitti> # we need this hack because we have to import "logilab.common.pytest"
<pitti> # but since it's a namespace package, we need to "simulate" it
<pitti> touch /build/buildd/logilab-common-0.39.0/build/lib/logilab/__init__.py
<pitti> this won't work on our buildds, I guess
<dobey> pitti: oh :(
<dobey> pitti: that is annoying
<seb128> pitti: weird, the version change should not impact on gconf or user settings
<pitti> seb128: I don't think it's a settings problem; it seemed it couldn't talk to gconfd at all or so
<pitti> and then just gave up
<seb128> weird
<pitti> did you get this/
<pitti> ?
<seb128> no
<seb128> but I'm using autologin
<seb128> though I did switch user and got the login screen correctly
<seb128> hggdh: hi, could be worth a sru though I'm not sure many people have mailboxes over 2gig
<seb128> I was just passing by, diner time now
<seb128> bbl
<seb128> (I will be back after diner)
<pitti> I'll be off for today, too
<pitti> good night everyone!
<pitti> already 11 hours today, and I'm still feeling weak due to ubuflu
<dobey> heh
<geser> dobey: I'm looking at that logilab-common FTBFS and got a little bit further. have now to figure out how to fix it properly and see how to make the test suite pass
<dobey> geser: awesome!
<crevette> hmmmm
<geser> dobey: looks I don't manage to fix the test suite :( the easiest "fix" for now would be to skip the test suite
<dobey> geser: whatever works :)
<geser> dobey: fix uploaded, but I'm not really happy as the return code from the test suite is ignored (but it was also ignored in the past)
<dobey> geser: awesome. thanks. as long as it doesn't destroy my system, i'll be happy :)
<hggdh> seb128, I agree there are probably not many users with a mailbox > 2G, but when they get there, Evo does not really work anymore...
<seb128> small code changes are fine for stable, judging build option changes impact is not as easy though
<hggdh> yes. On the other hand, the change in configure is effective on > 2.22.3, and was a piece missing for the theoretical fix (fejj added it after the freeze for 2.22.3)
<seb128> you can work on a stable update, I will sponsor it if you do
<seb128> I'm not that interested to spend time on hardy right now myself though
<hggdh> Thanks. I already published it on my PPA, and will wait for feedback. And I hear you ;-)
<seb128> hardy is there for over a year, I doubt there is many evolution user who ran into this issue and didn't switch to an another client
<hggdh> on the other hand, on business deployments, they may be stuck with it... and might want to get back to Evo, poor souls
<hggdh> OTH, we might just leave it as it is, in my PPA
<hggdh> s/OTH/OTOH/
<hyperair> is there anyone i could talk to about getting banshee 1.5.0 into ubuntu karmic at the moment?
<artir> by default?
<hyperair> 1.5.0 is meant to be a sort of "unstable" release, but according to upstream, it's as stable, if not more than 1.4.3, which was the previous stable release of banshee
<hyperair> by default comes later
<hyperair> karmic has banshee 1.4.3
<hyperair> debian experimental has banshee 1.5.0
<artir> 1.5 was released a few days ago, wasn't it?
<hyperair> i'd like to know whether it's a good idea to get 1.5.0 synced
<hyperair> yes it was
<artir> well, this is a good place to ask for it to be uploaded :)
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - speak to directhex in #ubuntu-motu
<artir> but there is a PPA is u want to try it
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: i spoke to him in #debian-cli, and in #banshee. he told me to come here.
<chrisccoulson> lol
<hyperair> artir: i know. i maintain the whole lot of banshee ppas, ;)
<chrisccoulson> i only suggested it in case someone was already working on it
<artir> heh
<artir> i've been trying banshee and it's quite nice
<artir> sync ftw
<hyperair> woohoo
<chrisccoulson> well, if it's in debian experimental then you could have a go at merging it
<artir> and the mirage plugin
<hyperair> but is there anyone in the desktop team here?
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: why merging, not syncing? ;)
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: i made banshee syncable sometime back.
<hyperair> or maybe it was someone else, but i'm lazy to dig inside the changelogs right now. my cpu's eaten by mesa's compilation
<chrisccoulson> is it syncable? i don't know - i've never worked on banshee ;)
<hyperair> i'm pretty sure it's syncable.
<hyperair> there aren't any ubuntu changes in the first place.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, there are no ubuntu changes
<hyperair> mmhmm
<hyperair> i'm interested in getting the opinion of someone in the desktop team.
<seb128> hyperair: it would be nice if people were waiting longer than 15 minutes after requesting for a new version to be updated
<seb128> the new version has just been uploaded to debian today
<hyperair> yes, i know
<hyperair> slomo sponsored that package for me
<hyperair> and i'm thinking of filing a sync request
<seb128> I planned to ping slomo about that when he's around
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> i should have asked him that before he disappeared, eh.
<seb128> do they have a fixed schedule?
<hyperair> banshee?
<hyperair> no.
<seb128> will they get 1.6 stable before karmic?
<hyperair> according to upstream, it's entirely possible, but they haven't guaranteed anything.
<hyperair> however, 1.5.0 is as stable, if not more than 1.4.3
<hyperair> according to gabaug
<seb128> <hyperair> 1.5.0 is meant to be a sort of "unstable"
<hyperair> (banshee dev)
<hyperair> yes it is
<seb128> I don't really care what upstream think
<hyperair> 04:25:01 <@gabaug> calling it a beta now is just being quite conservative - I think it's actually as stable or more than 1.4.3
<seb128> you will get most upstream telling you that their software is stable even if that's not trye
<seb128> true
<seb128> don't buy everything upstream tell you
<hyperair> alright.
<seb128> I'm not wanting to update to an unstable serie if upstream doesn't plan to roll a stable before karmic
<seb128> kenvandine, jcastro: ^ another blocker for banshee in my opinion
<jcastro> I'm on it
<seb128> jcastro: you rock ;-)
<jcastro> hyperair: I will try to get them to commmit to a roadmap
<jcastro> I am waiting for abock to get back from vacation
<hyperair> jcastro++ =)
<seb128> jcastro: I don't know enough about karmic to know if we should follow 1.5 now
<seb128> especially if we don't get a 1.6 before karmic
<jcastro> nod
<seb128> "about banshee"
<jcastro> I am talking to them, there's no need for everyone to get all jumpy, this takes time.
<andreasn> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/banshee-list/2009-June/msg00006.html
<seb128> it's a bit annoying because if we want to switch we should follow new versions
<andreasn> it's 1.6 beta1 as well apparently
<seb128> jcastro: yeah, what I was saying to hyperair, there is no need to jump on unstable version 15 secondes after they are available ;-)
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> hyperair: I'm on it. :p
<hyperair> and like i said, jcastro++ =)
<seb128> seems slomo jumped on it for debian
<hyperair> seb128: s/seconds/minutes/
<kenvandine> i have 1.5 in my ppa :)
<hyperair> as do i.
<hyperair> or rather, it's in the banshee-unstable-team ppa
<seb128> you guys are crack addicts
<kenvandine> hehe
<hyperair> https://launchpad.net/~banshee-unstable-team/+archive/ppa
<seb128> you clearly don't have enough to do ;-)
<jcastro> hyperair: we're kind of in bad shape in lp bugs too, we need to go through those, clean them out, and forward what is necessary
<kenvandine> hyperair: yeah, it wasn't there when i wanted it :)
<kenvandine> seb128: hehe
 * seb128 finds some task for kenvandine
<jcastro> I would like to have that all set beforehand so there's no clog of bugs in lp not being forwarded
<hyperair> kenvandine: sorry about that, i messed up the first bunch of uploads.
<kenvandine> seb128: did you see i requested sponsoring for empathy?
<seb128> yeah, kenvandine, hyperair, some extra hand on banshee bug triage would be welcome
<hyperair> i'm on it
<seb128> kenvandine: no, but I've been away for diner etc and didn't look at my bug emails or sponsoring queue since
<jcastro> hyperair: get with andrew conklin, I already told him to get ready
<seb128> probably for tomorrow
<jcastro> and we will schedule bug days etc.
<jcastro> just waiting for pedro to get back from holiday
<kenvandine> seb128: ok, no huge rush
<hyperair> jcastro: what's his nick again?
<kenvandine> will do the MIRs first thing in the morning
<jcastro> aconklin I think?
<seb128> jcastro: are you sure he's on holidays?
<jcastro> seb128: where else would he be?
<kenvandine> jcastro: i think he is in NC :)
<seb128> jcastro: I've not seen him since UDS and he was joke sort of joking about being kept at the airport if he had fever
 * kenvandine should go have lunch with him or something
<seb128> jcastro: I'm slightly concerned that was not a joke ...
<jcastro> seb128: !!
<kenvandine> jcastro: oh... i thought you talked about abock
<seb128> jcastro: they seem to be somewhat paranoid about the flu there
<jcastro> seb128: in chile or spain?
<seb128> jcastro: chile
<jcastro> because in spain there were people in suits and stuff
<jcastro> and I was like "oh, the FSF is welcoming us"
<seb128> anyway he's not marked as being on holidays and I've not seen him online since UDS
<seb128> so I'm wondering if he's ok
<jcastro> let me call him
<seb128> thanks
<hyperair> O_o looking for unforwarded banshee bugs yields only one
<dobey> jcastro: you thought they were the defective by design guys?
<jcastro> heh
<seb128> brb
<dobey> jcastro: i just wonder why they didn't give us masks... it's like they wanted us to get sick
<seb128> re
<jcastro> seb128: ubuflu apparently
<seb128> jcastro: ok, thanks for checking, I was near calling him but I got ubuflu too and I've almost no voice today
<jcastro> heh
<dobey> you all stayed in the a/c too long
<seb128> I shared room with him at uds, I just got the ubuflu at the end of uds
<dobey> you should have hung out with the smokers a little to get some sun :)
<jcastro> I jack up on vitamin C before and during my trips
<seb128> no, I got the flu directly from the source ;-)
<dobey> heh
<jcastro> well, one pill a day, not like going crazy
<seb128> the chilian flu!
<dobey> jcastro: direct injection to the heart!
<lool> Does someone know where rickspencer3's launchpad pygtk UI is hosted?  (the one to display bugs assigned to desktop team)
<lool> Oh here's rickspencer3 :)
<rickspencer3> hey lool
<rickspencer3> it's hosed?
<lool> rickspencer3: Hey
<lool> rickspencer3: Hosed?  No I wonder where the code is so that people in the mobile team can use it :)
<rickspencer3> *hosted*
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> sorry, really tired
<lool> rickspencer3: Heh no hurry, we can discuss this any time
<rickspencer3> lool: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/pm-dashboard/trunk
<lool> ah pm-dashboard I'm told
<lool> Thanks!
<rickspencer3> I have some changes to push
<rickspencer3> the code is embarassingly undocumented and confusing, it's a "single use" script that went insane on me
<rickspencer3> let me know how it goes for you
<bratsche> hggdh: Hey dude, thanks for the PPA stuff on the 2gb bug!
<hggdh> bratsche, welcome... So: does it work?
<bratsche> I didn't install the PPA, I still just have the one I made for my mom installed.  But it works fine for her machine.
<bratsche> I'm not sure why I've never run into this problem.. I've got mail going back to 2000.  I guess she just gets a lot of photos and crap sent to her or something.
<hggdh> ah, you are Cody...
<bratsche> But thanks for working on that.  I'm not very good with packaging type stuff yet. :)
<bratsche> Yeah.
<hggdh> thank you for noticing we were missing the #define... I wrongly assumed, since the start, that both fixes had made it to 2.22.3...
<bratsche> I never really tried to dig into this in the past, I just used the script that someone posted.  Seems like Evolution should be doing something like that by itself though.
<bratsche> Gnome needs a better email client. :)
<hggdh> heh. But Evo is getting better, since a few releases
<bratsche> Mostly it's just a usability nightmare though.  It's not very good for a person like my mom, but I wanted to keep her using desktop apps instead of Gmail to see what's working and what's not.
<bratsche> Even though ivanka's team is doing real usability studies, I still have my one test user to discover things from. :)
<hggdh> which is good...
<hggdh> but upstream is very receptive to suggestions
<bratsche> My mom could get lost with gmail too, but if all else fails she can exit the browser and start it up again and she's in the normal starting place.  But Evolution persists the UI between running it, which is bad in a case like this.
 * hggdh tried his own wife, but did not work well ;-)
<bratsche> This is probably my biggest complaint.  I should try to write a patch to make an option to reset the UI into a consistent starting place each time or something.
<hggdh> please do so... or, better yet, open a blueprint to be discussed
<chrisccoulson> heh, i just migrated my partner to evolution and she's very confused
<hggdh> there you go... another sufferer. On my side, my wife pretty much stated she would stay with the Mac
<chrisccoulson> but my girlfriend finds computers confusing in general, so i'm not sure if she's a typical use case or not ;)
<bratsche> These are the perfect people to be testing stuff on though. :)
<chrisccoulson> the one thing that really confused her was when she minimised pidgin for the first time and couldn't get it back
<bratsche> Damn, I haven't written an Evolution patch in years.  This is going to suck to try to do this.
<chrisccoulson> she couldn't figure out that she has to click on an icon that looks like some mail to open her IM client
<bratsche> There's a lot of really bad design inconsistencies in our desktop that are the result of the general nature of how decentralized our model is.  But hopefully the design team's suggestions will be taken well and things will improve in this regard. :)
<jcastro> papercuts!
<bratsche> jcastro!
<bratsche> jcastro: Did you ever get any UDS-flu?
<SiDi> Im curious about knowing what this flu is
<jcastro> nope, the immune system held out this time
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-06-05
<bratsche> A bunch of people (including me) got kind of sick.
<SiDi> i guess i came too late, my immune system didnt get stressed enough
<bratsche> Nice.
<SiDi> jcastro, maybe its training from previous UDS.. share your DNA please !
<bratsche> Eh, that might be taken the wrong way. ;)
<hggdh> indeed
<rickspencer3> didrocks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Karmic/Quickly
<dobey> bratsche: you could change the permissions on the evolution ui state files, so that it can't write to them...
<bratsche> dobey: That's a crappy solution, although it would be a lot faster probably.
<bratsche> Another thing I notice is that whenever Evolution crashes, the next time you open it the message preview is hidden.. even though you didn't hide it.
<mclasen> bratsche: thats crash-in-a-loop prevention
<dobey> bratsche: well the proper solution would be to scrap evolution and get a mail client that isn't full of useless crap :)
<bratsche> mclasen: Ah, okay.. makes sense then.
<bratsche> dobey: djsiegel has some ideas for a new mail client that he wants to work on.  He wants to write it in Boo for some reason though. :)
<bratsche> dobey: I talked to him briefly at UDS about it, but it was hard to get any very specific ideas from him on it.
<dobey> i heard him talk about it
<dobey> i thought he wanted to do it in OCaml
<dobey> and it wouldn't really be a mail client
<dobey> as far as e-mail goes, almost all the mail i receive, i want to get rid of
<dobey> there are very few mails i get which i actually want to read as message exchanges
<bratsche> I had an interesting discussion with Carl Worth about email client ideas last year in Berlin.
<dobey> also, why is the dbus-glib api so different from dbus-python
<dobey> porting this python code to C, i can't even divine if it will actually work from just reading it :(
<bratsche> I'm not sure why David is bouncing around on the language he wants to use for this thing.  He's spending more time deciding which language that nobody uses he wants to use than anything it seems. :)
<bratsche> The last time I saw him he was talking about how amazing Haskell is and how we should all be using Haskell. :)
<dobey> haha
<bratsche> (it is really cool though, fwiw)
<dobey> he should just write it in brainfuck
<bratsche> But it probably would be hard to get contributors if you use something like that.
<dobey> if he wants to write it in cool languages, he should write a lexical parser for romulan, and write it in that
<dobey> hrmm, i don't think i can g_object_ref (object) inside the object's instance_init...
<dobey> ok, my brain is not content with trying to figure out this crazy dbus api at the moment, so i think it will have to go sleep
<dobey> later
<bratsche> Later
<_2eXtreme> hey guys, im having major issues with my wireless card under jaunty. all my google searches are bringing me back to poages i used in the past, but now the guides dont work, presumably because its a new distro. whats teh alternative to ndiswrapper called again?
<pitti> Good morning
<crevette> hello
<pitti> hey crevette
<crevette> hey pitti
<huats> morinng everyone !
<pitti> seb128: bonjour
<seb128> pitti: guten tag!
<pitti> seb128: while I'm fiddling with the seeds anyway, want me to replace pidgin with empathy?
<pitti> I dropped all langpacks, and ekiga yesterday, hoping that this will suffice to get below 700 MB for alpha-2
<seb128> if you are fine promoting it before doing the MIR reviewing yes!
<pitti> oh, right; that.
<pitti> no, should get MIR bugs first, you are right
<pitti> seb128: btw, I booted current daily desktop CD in kvm and installed new gdm
<seb128> kenvandine said yesterday he would do the paper work
<pitti> seb128: this uncovered a d-bus configuration problem
<pitti> http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/tmp/gdm-new-dbus-failure.png
<seb128> oh
<seb128> I'm still using a mix between jaunty and karmic
<seb128> that might be why I don't get the issue
<seb128> pitti: btw should gvfs depends on devicekit-disks now?
<pitti> seb128: I think it should, yes
<seb128> you did the mir work etc?
<pitti> seb128: sorry, was on phone
<pitti> seb128: for devkit? sure, it's all in main
<seb128> excellent
 * seb128 adds depends
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti - i've done the hal and tracker SRU's now
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, thanks! will sponsor them in a bit
<chrisccoulson> thanks pitti:)
<crevette> hey young ubuntuteros, I have a build that fails with CHROOTWAIT, could it be a problem with my packaging?
<crevette> https://edge.launchpad.net/~bmillemathias/+archive/ppa/+build/1060620/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.gnome-user-share_2.26.0-0ubuntu3_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<pitti> crevette: no, all builds fail ATM
<crevette> ah okay, thanks pitti
 * pitti updates #ubuntu-devel topic
<crevette> seb128, I've a good new, now gnome-user-share doesn't depend on the whole apache2 packages now, (debian packagers splitted it), so it could be interesting to have it in desktop
<crevette> we can now just pull apache2.2-bin for it
<seb128> I'm not sure we have CD space for that
<pitti> "no"
<pitti> we are still in the "must throw out stuff" phase, I'm afraid
<pitti> chrisccoulson: tracker sponsored; I didn't get bug mail for hal, though
<crevette> pitti, you can throw out bluez-gnome :)
<pitti> sure, once we have gnome-bluetooth
<pitti> chrisccoulson: nevermind, found it (in SRU folder)
<asac> on this topic ... anyone could binary new gnome-bluetooth :)?
<crevette> asac, uptream is not really happy with the notification patch, I need to see if I'm able to change it as it wants
<crevette> (hello by the way)
<asac> crevette: hi. can you please point me to the discussion?
<crevette> sure
<crevette> I didn't had time to look closely to the comments, day work takes me my whole time
<pitti> asac: done
 * asac hugs pitti 
<crevette> asac, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=584857
<asac> crevette: no problem. just want to see of what kind those complains are
<ubottu> Gnome bug 584857 in general "[patch] support notification deamon without actions capabilities" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<asac> crevette: ok that looks ok and should be doable
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks (sorry, i was away from my desk and only just saw your message)
<asac> hmm chroot problems everyhwere?
<asac> even have it in PPA now
<asac> anyone else or just me?
<pitti> asac: see #u-devel topic
<asac> thx
<asac> crevette: 383875
<asac> (untested) if you could test that function that would be great ;)
<asac> i have to create a galago account i guess to submit it
<seb128> pitti: I've reassigned bug #383274, not sure if you want to milestone it for karmic
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383274 in human-icon-theme "wrong icon theme applied to g-p-m in karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383274
<pitti> seb128: ah, thank you for looking into this
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> re
<seb128> ok, intel on karmic doesn't like user switching
<pitti> seb128: oh? works perfectly here
<seb128> I knew I should have stayed on jaunty + karmic GNOME
<pitti> much better than ever before
<pitti> with multi-head DRI
<seb128> it worked just fine on jaunty for me
<pitti> seb128: with compiz on the second session?
<seb128> on karmic I've no gdm screen displayed when trying to switch user
<seb128> just a blank screen with a line at the bottom
<pitti> seb128: do you have karmic gdm or your new one?
<seb128> and switch back using ctrl-alt-fn crashes my session
<seb128> the new one
<seb128> but my session crashing on vt switch is probably not a gdm bug
<seb128> hum, empathy makes hard to know what accounts are being used
<crevette> asac, does the libnotify maintainer is responsive?
<asac> crevette: not sure ;) ... i pushed the patch there now to see what happens.
<crevette> asac, I remember Bastien told me redhat was maintaining their own libnotify
<seb128> yeah, upstream is not really active
<asac> crevette: not sure. the version released by galago at least matches ours
<asac> crevette: anyway. i think he will let this in without this factoring out. just address the other comments
<awalton_1> I'm about to ping chipx86 again about it...
<awalton_1> but I'm sure he'd be fine with that addition, though the patch needs a touchup
<asac> awalton_1: you mean the libnotify patch?
<awalton_1> indeed. I replied tot he bug.
<awalton_1> if I recall correctly, we even suggested such a function be added at UDS jaunty
<asac> awalton_1: sorry. i dont see what is wrong with the doc syntax ;)
<asac> i mostly copied what i saw below and above
<awalton_1> nothing's wrong with it, it's just the wrong one. I think most of the rest of the lib uses gtk-doc though.
<awalton_1> if not, we should file a bug on that too.
<asac> awalton_1: ah. well. so lets get this in first and then do the doc cleanup in a second bug ;)
<awalton_1> works for me
<asac> or the other way around - though i think doc cleanups are usually less attractive ;)
<asac> ok so just using strcmp fine.
<awalton_1> sure, or bump the requirements in configure.ac
<awalton_1> it's likely to get the bump again when glib finally gets on d-bus.
<asac> yeah. i think strcmp is fine
<asac> i could add a NULL check
<awalton_1> yeah
<awalton_1> just about to suggest that.
<awalton_1> I'd go ahead and commit it for you, but I don't have the bit :'(
<awalton_1> and it's still late night in cali.
 * asac edits patch directly
<pochu> awalton_1: if you poke chipx86 about it, I'd appreciate if you also tell him about http://trac.galago-project.org/ticket/184 :-)
<awalton_1> pochu, I don't mind that patch, but I think we can do better than that. we should cache the caps in libnotify, since I don't believe anyone changes caps at runtime
<awalton_1> that brings up the whole question of watching to make sure the provider of the service doesn't change, but that's a whole other bug ;)
 * seb128 back to piding
<seb128> or pidgin rather
<seb128> indeed empathy is buggy, doesn't connect to my icq account but doesn't tell about the issue either in the ui
<pochu> awalton_1: but you can uninstall a notification daemon while another app that uses it is running
<pochu> but that's your other point I guess
<pochu> anyway the current situation seems buggy :-)
<pochu> but I didn't write the patch
<asac> awalton_1: i thought about improving libnotify to properly cache caps at some points ... we can look into that later this cycle adding NameOwnerChange et al
<awalton_1> asac: I think I might have a branch somewhere that already does it, but I'll have to check
<awalton_1> anyways, file bugs so we can keep up with it
<asac> awalton_1: launchpad? or galago trac?
<awalton_1> asac, launchpad please
<awalton_1> trac is/has been mostly abandoned. we've been looking for a place to move everything
<asac> awalton_1: ok so finally the patch proper is there (had some minor brain hickups ;))
<awalton_1> been blocking forever on chipx86 dumping the svn history so we can go head and do so, and blocking on fdo to approve my account :-/
<asac> heh. yeah fdo accounts are slow (which reminds me that i should bug someone again)
<asac> awalton_1: sorry. the latest patch includes debian/ stuff... just filter those two files out of the diff
<awalton_1> thumbs up from me
<asac> awalton_1: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/383886
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383886 in libnotify "libnotify could cache server capabilities to avoid dbus calls" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<awalton_1> thanks asac
<asac> awalton_1: if you could commit the other patch that would be great
 * asac short break
<awalton_1> asac: I would, but I don't have commit rights :-/
<asac> heh
<awalton_1> silly I know...
<asac> awalton_1: ok, but you know chipx86?
<awalton_1> oh yeah
<awalton_1> met him at UDS Jaunty, and he put me in charge as co-maintainer of the notification stack
<asac> awalton_1: otherwise maybe we should sync libnotify svn to launchpad bzr and add our stuff there (until libnotify finds its final home)
<awalton_1> asac: if you'd like to do that, feel free
<asac> awalton_1: ok. for now lets wait if you can reach him in the next days :)
<awalton_1> heh, he's usually pretty quick about replying to my emails, but getting him to do something can take a bit of time
 * asac nods
<tedg> james_w: Hey James, I'm trying to install bzr from the nightly PPA, and it wants to remove bzr-svn.  Is that a known issue/feature or should I investigate further?
<james_w> tedg: hmm
<james_w> I didn't know that
<james_w> let me look
<james_w> tedg: I can't see what's causing it, the depends seem to be correct
<tedg> james_w: It seems that when I go into Synaptic and do "Dependencies of latest version" on bzr-svn it Depends on "bzr >= 1.14~" and "bzr < 1.15" which is probably why it's getting removed with the installation of 1.15.
<tedg> james_w: BTW, this is on Jaunty.
<james_w> tedg: oh, I see it now, sorry. The packages just need updating
<james_w> I'm away from my key right now though
<tedg> james_w: Okay, no problem.  I just want the new bazaar crack :)
<seb128> pedro_: !!!!!
<pedro_> seb128!!!
 * pedro_ hugs seb128
<seb128> pedro_: good to see you ;-)
 * seb128 hugs pedro_
<seb128> pedro_: I was wondering if they kept you at the airport or something, so good to see you back there ;-)
<pedro_> seb128: yeah it's nice to be back ;-)))
<seb128> do you feel better?
<pedro_> seb128: oh there was no temp scanner at the airport this time
<pedro_> seb128: yeap way better , went to the doc on monday, it was just my throat, got a tonsillitis, dude i was speaking like darth vader on sunday
<seb128> I'm almost not speaking today, I started coughing this night and that's no fun, I think I've fever too
<seb128> pedro_: I think I got the chilian flu too!
<rodrigo_> hey pedro_
<rodrigo_> pedro_: we were going to contact chilean embassy here to find you :)
<pedro_> seb128: I've got it from you! so it's your own flu this time :-P :-P :-P
<seb128> no no, I only had a running nose
<pedro_> rodrigo_: hola!, haha, yeah jcastro was saying me that
<rodrigo_> :)
<seb128> pedro_: speaking about chilian you have a good tennis player apparently
<pedro_> seb128: yeah ! stone hand gonzalez is great
<seb128> "stone hand" ;-)
<seb128> he's playing right now, nice game, a bit difficult for him but he would deserve to win this set
<pedro_> yeah, i hope he win the match and federer to lost his game, otherwise he's dead. Federer is an android, not fair.
<seb128> only nadal is powerful enough to defeat federer
<seb128> pedro_: yes!
<seb128> pedro_: "stone hand gonzalez" won the set ;-)
<pitti> seb128: ugh, that sounds bad!
<pitti> seb128: get well soon, mate
<seb128> pitti: yeah, I'm feeling really not good today, headache, coughing, running nose, feeling hot, etc
<seb128> thanks
<asac> seb128: better rest a bit today.
<seb128> asac: yeah, I've been mostly being lying in bed watch tennis on TV
<asac> good ;)
<pedro_> seb128: vitamin C and lot of liquids always help :-)
<asac> grrr ... hg not installed
<pedro_> go stone hand go!
<seb128> pedro_: ;-)
<pitti> rickspencer3: hey
<pitti> rickspencer3: I updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus for today's release meeting
<rickspencer3> pitti: hi!
<rickspencer3> sweet
<pitti> I think that summarizes the intrusiveness
<rickspencer3> I just got down to the agenda in my email
<rickspencer3> pitti: that page is very awesome
<rickspencer3> I was going to create a similar list today to start tracking progress
<Mark__T> tedg: ping
<tedg> Mark__T: Hey, I'm in a meeting right now, can I ping you when I'm done?
<Mark__T> tedg: http://pastebin.ca/1448744
<Mark__T> tedg: hope that makes sense ^
<rickspencer3> didrocks: did you see the quickly spec?
<kenvandine> pitti: is the new gdm going to make it into next weeks alpha?
<pitti> kenvandine: right now it still has some major problems, but I hope so
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i am going to test it in a few myself, unless there is no point now
<seb128> I doubt it will
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i'll wait then
<kenvandine> seb128: just let me know when it would be useful to test
<seb128> it's useful
<seb128> I uploaded yesterday to the desktop team ppa
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> yeah, have it it on my todo list to test
<kenvandine> i will do that in a few
<seb128> but it log the current user back in immediatly when closing a session with autologin set
<seb128> there is no way to reboot, halt etc the box from the session
<kenvandine> ok
<pitti> well, it doesn't even start at all
<seb128> and there is an upgrade issue, it autolog the user even if a session is already running after upgrade
<seb128> and the banner is broken until restart
<pitti> kenvandine: I get this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/tmp/gdm-new-dbus-failure.png
<rodrigo_> hmm, is there any way to enable coloring the tabs when someone talks to you in empathy?
<seb128> I don't feel good enough to debug that today
<pitti> nah, don't worry
<kenvandine> seb128: rest up
<seb128> but if somebody want to help on that you are welcome
<pitti> if it doesn't land in a2, it's not a problem at all
 * crevette gives a redball can to seb128  :)
<crevette> redbull
<kenvandine> pitti: ok
<seb128> crevette: I got a flu I think I rather need sleep than redbull
<crevette> ah, severe flu?
<seb128> no standard one, feeling hot, coughing, running nose
<seb128> feeling hot == fever in case that was not clear ;-)
<kenvandine> i think we got it :)
<pitti> rickspencer3: thanks for the burndown chart! would you mind putting that on people.u.c. and keeping that up to date? (or in a management-tools branch or so :) )
<rickspencer3> pitti: I would love to do that, but may need some help with the tools
<rickspencer3> I'll try it myself today, and if I FAIL, I'll ask for help next week
<pitti> rickspencer3: setting up a LP project and a branch? (well, you could just use +junk for now)
<pitti> rickspencer3: or with people.u.c.?
<pitti> seb128: retracers de-lock-ed, coreutils should be good now
<pitti> seb128: if they fall over again, please just rm */lock agaain
<pitti> seb128: (I need to run right after release meeting)
<pitti> seb128: I can also do that tomorrow morning, if you are already in bed
<pitti> (which would probably be a good idea anyway :) )
<seb128> pitti: ok, good!
<pitti> armel retracer has a karmic chroot now, too
<seb128> pitti: I'm not in bed, or at least not sleeping but watching roland garros
<pitti> seb128: have fun
<pitti> have a nice weekend everyone!
<seb128> pitti: thanks, you too!
 * calc somehow was confused and thought june 4 was alpha 2
<Mark__T> tedg: back?
<Mark__T> tedg: ok, found your mail
<kenvandine> calc: i had thought the same thing :)
<kenvandine> i think someone said that at uds or something... and it stuck
<calc> kenvandine: heh
<al-maisan> pitti: are you still around?
<al-maisan> I am looking for that wiki page that explains the approach/process for working with packages via bzr branches
<al-maisan> found it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bzr
<crevette> pitti: around?
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-06-06
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm not sure if you're about or not, but i just noticed on bug 361205 that you copied jaunty-proposed to jaunty-updates instead of karmic
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361205 in tracker "Tracker uses notifications with actions when the index is corrupt" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361205
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-06-07
 * Ng wondering if we could lose the fade-in on login, and fade-out on screen locks, or at least make them really really fast
<Ng> right now they just seem to make login/suspend slower for no really compelling benefit
<Nafallo> Ng: eye candy
<Ng> Nafallo: the fade-in on login is just confusing though
<Ng> if it did a proper fade from the login screen to the desktop then that would be different, but it's a hard coded fade in from black
<gtenrreiro> hi
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-06-07
<edlik> RAOF: Good morning to you- actually it is my desktop computer, do you have a suggestion on how I can work around this error?
<edlik> I just edited my xorg.conf file as suggested in workaround B here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes - still not working
<RAOF> Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log, /etc/X11/xorg.conf and dmesg logs please?  You can do that from a VT with the “pastebinit” package.
<edlik> I only have command line, but I can do it if you dont mind walking me through a little bit. What is VT?
<RAOF> Virtual Terminal - the command line that you've got :)
<RAOF> (The things accessed by Ctrl+Alt+F{1,2,3,4,…})
<edlik> :-[
<edlik> I got it
<RAOF> So, “sudo aptitude install pastebinit” to install the package, then “pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf” will send xorg.conf to a pastebin and return the URL.
<ccheney> RAOF, it seemed like he might have a messed up xorg.conf plus another problem, after updating his bios the console is now high resolution so it appears kms works
<ccheney> RAOF, he tried booting lucid live cd and it didn't come up to desktop
<RAOF> Hm.  That's more troubling.
<ccheney> RAOF, i was having him try the maverick live cd once he could download it, but i'm not sure if that would help or not as the intel driver is still the same
<edlik> http://pastebin.com/S1UXksk4
<RAOF> The kernel is different, though, and that contains a _lot_ of the driver code.
<ccheney> RAOF, yea, it might help, but the console working was the reason I wasn't sure if it would be enough
 * ccheney is confused by the xorg.conf file being set to vesa by nvidia
<edlik> I set it to vesa per instructions from the site I pasted earlier
<ccheney> oh ok
<RAOF> Oh.  That's not going to work with KMS active :).
<ccheney> it looks like he could just delete the xorg.conf and have it potentially work?
<RAOF> I note with suspicion that the xorg.conf was generated by nvidia-xconfig - do you have an nvidia card in there at all?  Anyway, try moving the xorg.conf out of the way totally.
<ccheney> edlik, pastebin output of lspci
<ccheney> that should be able to conclude for certain there isn't any nvidia stuff in their lurking around
<ccheney> er there
<edlik> can you give me more detailed instructions? Im kind of new to the command line
<RAOF> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup
<RAOF> That'll move your xorg.conf out of the way.
 * RAOF contends that mission-control-5 shouldn't be using 500MiB physical memory.
<ccheney> i think for lspci running:  lspci | pastebinit   would do it
<edlik> pastebin.com/Xx7S0RnS
<RAOF> Have you manually installed the nvidia drivers at some point?
<edlik> I know I had them once upon a time, I have tried since my upgrade to 10.04 but it says they are not there
<ccheney> doesn't appear to be any nvidia devices in the box at least anymore
<edlik> I just got done installing maveric to a usb, should I try it?
<RAOF> Yes please.
<edlik> :-( disappointment, the same as lucid.
<RAOF> Hm.  So, the system brings up a nice Ubuntu splash screen, then you don't get anything when X should come up?
 * ccheney bbl, dinner time
<edlik> correct, it powers down my monitor, i cant even get into safe graphics mode and have a gui anymore. At first I was able to get into safe graphics mode, then I messed around and had kde at start up, and then I tried that other one...xfce I think, no gui since.
<RAOF> edlik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Reporting#Reporting%20Bugs%20from%20a%20Different%20Machine should, at least, get you a usable bug report.
<ccheney> edlik, and hitting the ctrl-alt-f1 gives you high resolution console from what you said before?
<edlik> correct
<ccheney> so at least from someone not familiar with kms/xorg i think that would indicate that edid is ok, which some reports have been about
 * ccheney finally really has to leave, wife is ready now
<edlik> I am rebooting into lucid, it is checking disc for errors, it must do that after so many reboots?
<TheMuso> RAOF: fun times ahead.
<edlik> I tried the reporting as suggested...my computer says "no pending crash reports". I tried sudo startx and get fatal server error: server is already active for display 0, if this server is no longer running remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again
<RAOF> Damn straight!
 * TheMuso is still running lucid, so won't be affected.
 * RAOF is running the new server, and is affected by vsync working.  Yay!
<RAOF> edlik: Hm, I think those instructions might be slightly misleading for you.  Try “ubuntu-bug --save ~/xorg-bug.apport xorg”.
<edlik> it worked, does that send the information or just put it into a file that I have to find and send?
<RAOF> It just saves it to the file xorg-bug.apport.  When you've got a webbrowser available, you can report it by running “ubuntu-bug ~/xorg-bug.apport”
<edlik> I have a live 9.10 cd that works great, can I run that command from there and send it?
<RAOF> Absolutely, as long as you've got the file (xorg-bug.apport) with you.
<edlik> How do I navigate from my live terminal to the file on my hard drive?
<edlik1> RAOF: I was able to find the file by a search, can you decipher this? http://pastebin.com/q9dANQQy
<RAOF> edlik1: Sorry, didn't notice your question.  That's the main apport script.  From memory, to get at the files on your hard drive you want to go to Places→Computer and browse the hard drive there.
<RAOF> edlik1: I'm pretty sure that just double-clicking on the xorg-bug.apport will start the submission process.
<edlik1> RAOF: that worked, it is nice to know that the ubuntu community is so full of good people like you and ccheney who are there to help others, I thank you very much:)
 * ccheney back
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<baptistemm> salut didrocks
<didrocks> hello baptistemm, ça va ?
<baptistemm> mouais
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, baptistemm
<baptistemm> hi pitti
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti, enjoyed your week-end?
<pitti> it was great, yes
<pitti> no rain any more since Friday \o/
<pitti> it was really depressing before
<didrocks> oh really? Very nice weather from a few more days there (apart from yesterday Morning, very very rainy for an hour)
<pitti> I'm back in Dresden now
 * pitti goes to hunt some food to refill his fridge, bbl
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hello pitti
<pitti> l
<seb128> mvo, hey
<seb128> bug #572550
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 572550 in xserver-xorg-video-mga (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Panel utilities not shown on startup using Matrox gfx with compiz (affects: 15) (dups: 6) (heat: 115)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572550
<seb128> do you have any clue if compiz works with matrox drivers for some people on lucid?
<mvo> no idea
<mvo> sorry
<seb128> or if we can,should turn compiz off on those cards?
<mvo> its odd
<mvo> is that hardware still in production?
<mvo> we can easily do that
<mvo> if we gather the pciids
<mvo> its probably some sort of timing problem (a race)
<mvo> like that mga inits slowly
<seb128> not sure what you call production
<mvo> and panel gets loaded
<mvo> before compiz
<seb128> but the bug has 6 duplicates now
<seb128> so it means some users still have such cards ;-)
<mvo> I was not aware that you can buy mga cards that will work with compiz :)
<mvo> its cool if it works :)
<seb128> I'm not sure that you can still buy those
<seb128> but seems compiz accepts to run on old cards
<seb128> mvo, the compiz filtering is by pci ids not drivers?
<mvo> we can do both
<mvo> but nowdays that its no longer a script
<mvo> but part of the binary
<mvo> I think its not looking for the driver anymore
<seb128> right
<mvo> but instead just probes the capabilities
<seb128> ok, let's wait for some feedback on the bug
<mvo> and if they look ok, starts
<seb128> I will ask for lspci infos
<mvo> that would explain why we see the bug now
<mvo> thanks seb128
<seb128> mvo, did matrox used to be filtered out by compiz?
<seb128> ie compiz was not running on matrox cards before?
<mvo> yeah, before 9.10 I think we just did not run it for them
<mvo> because I thought it would just not work
<mvo> eh, before 10.04
<seb128> ok
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<seb128> mvo, how are you otherwise?
<seb128> had a good weekend?
<mvo> seb128: yeah, very nice
<mvo> seb128: looong
<seb128> ;-)
<mvo> seb128: and next week I will be on vacation too
<mvo> kind of odd :)
<seb128> slacker!
<mvo> haha
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<mvo> I knew that you would say this :)
 * mvo hugs seb128
<mvo> didn't you just change jobs from hacker to slacker for the whole cycle ;) ?
<seb128> lol
<seb128> right, but it's official for me!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm ok thanks. how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm fine thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, "ok" is not great? did you work again during weekend?
<chrisccoulson> i did a bit of work, trying to figure out why firefox isn't respecting gnome font settings
<chrisccoulson> i didn't work much though ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I assigned bug #562027 to you
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 562027 in gnome-session (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "openoffice: unable to shutdown / reboot / logout when quickstarter is active (affects: 35) (dups: 6) (heat: 202)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562027
<seb128> no hurry to look at it so please don't overwork yourself for it
<fta> kenvandine, here? gwibber refuses to start in maverick. http://paste.ubuntu.com/445997/
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - that's an openoffice bug
<seb128> fta, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2010-June/010945.html
<chrisccoulson> i had a quick look at that one at UDS, and openoffice is cancelling the logout
<seb128> fta, it's likely fixed by that change
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, can you drop a comment on the bug saying that?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, can do. i think there's a duplicate somewhere too
<seb128> chrisccoulson, and maybe reassign to openoffice, I will assign to ccheney
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well that one has a collection of duplicates
<fta> seb128, uh? a new kernel?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i just saw that
<seb128> fta, it's the ptrace security change which limitation proc use
<seb128> fta, that breaks port finding for desktopcouch
<fta> seb128, oh. ok. Thanks
<seb128> np
<seb128> that breaks lpi as well
<seb128> ara, hey
<seb128> ara, chrisccoulson: do you know if anybody tested the hardy langpack updates?
<seb128> ara, chrisccoulson: we need those to be tested with the new firefox today
<ara> seb128, I don't
<ara> (and I haven't)
<seb128> ara, could you try to organize some testing?
<seb128> ara, how are you btw? had a good weekend? ;-)
<seb128> ara, sorry to have tasks already on a monday morning there :-)
<ara> seb128, OK, I will try to organize something, although I am busy with other stuff. where are the langpacks?
<seb128> dpm, ^
<seb128> dpm, maybe you can get some translators to help testing those?
<seb128> ara, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA
<ara> seb128, thanks
<seb128> ara, dpm has been setting that
<ara> seb128, but are the lang packs already in -proposed?
<seb128> ara, I'm checking, I think not since they should go with a security update
<seb128> ArneGoetje, ^
<seb128> though that would be a good way to get them tested
<seb128> ara, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/ppa
<seb128> pitti, ^
<seb128> help! ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I got a mail from Arne over the weekend wrt. langpacks
<seb128> the langpacks updates for hardy should go with the security update
<seb128> how do we test those?
<pitti> but there were some problems with the PPA overflowing, haven't checked the status yet
<seb128> do we push them to hardy-proposed for now?
<pitti> yes, -proposed sounds fine
<seb128> pitti, I got that solved on thursday
<seb128> the ppa has 8G now
<seb128> ArneGoetje did the upload
<seb128> pitti, I'm not sure what to do next though
<pitti> right, but I got a million reject mails
<seb128> pitti, when?
<pitti> did he reupload the bunch after increasing the size?
<seb128> pitti, should have been fixed on thursday?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> on thursday evening
<pitti> ok, good
<pitti> we have an existing process for testing langpack updates
<seb128> right, though usually don't go to -security
<seb128> so I don't know how much that impacts the process for this round?
<pitti> do they need to go to -security?
<seb128> I think so
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^ can you confirm
<seb128> pitti, we need the new firefox xpi with the update
<seb128> I don't think -security can depends on -updates
<pitti> ok, then we should upload them to -proposed, test, and then copy to -security
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, can you do the copy to proposed?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, tha langpacks have to go through security
<pitti> can do
<seb128> pitti, thankss
<chrisccoulson> we probably don't want to do the copy just yet
<seb128> chrisccoulson, why not?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well, we are speaking about copying the updated langpacks to hardy-proposed
 * pitti holds on
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so they get some testing
<pitti> I'm just confused why Arne doesn't want me to copy the entire PPA, just a subset of languages
<pitti> but well, I'll use Arne's subset for now, once we clear chrisccoulson's comment about "not just yet"
<seb128> pitti, another issue is that the updated langpacks don't have translations for current firefox
<seb128> pitti, that's the issue chrisccoulson is concerned about
<pitti> seb128: ? I thought that was the very point of them?
<seb128> since the new firefox didn't get flagged yet
<pitti> "flagged"?
<seb128> pitti, well it means people using -proposed without the mozilla ppa will get broken firefox
<pitti> oh, I thought ffox already was in -proposed
<seb128> pitti, it's still in the ppa and the security update is not officially out yet
<pitti> why isn't it?
<seb128> because mozilla still didn't release it
<pitti> ah
<pitti> seb128: then we should ask people to test the langpack PPA instead of -proposed
<seb128> we should perhaps copy those langpacks in the mozilla ppa?
<seb128> can we do that?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<pitti> yes, there's a --to-ppa option
<pitti> but it might be easier to just add the langpack PPA
<seb128> well that means having to reach testers with that informations again
<chrisccoulson> we can. i'm not sure if i need to change the series to hardy-security though
<seb128> rather than having people getting those updates as they test what we called for testing a week ago
<chrisccoulson> i'll ask jdstrand
<asac> i would think pushing the langpacks in the mozilla ppa makes sense if we just stage everything there and push the update from there. why did you do a full new langpack update anyway? i would have thought that putting the mozilla.data.tar.gz in the old hardy langpacks manually would have been the safest way to move forward
<seb128> asac, that is a good question, I would have though as well
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<seb128> or ArneGoetje^
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure, i'm not really involved with the langpacks
<asac> at least i thought that we didnt roll langpack updates for ages, which makes it feel risky to send out a big batch
<asac> from a fresh hardy launchpad export
<seb128> it does
<seb128> that's why I'm a bit nervous that didn't get tested yet
<seb128> hey slomo
<seb128> slomo, did you read bugs about divx playing being broken with current gst stack?
<seb128> it's in maverick, could be an issue with ffmpeg or something
<slomo> seb128: nope, which bug?
<seb128> slomo, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10/+bug/590062
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 590062 in gstreamer0.10 (Ubuntu) " Missing plugin: gstreamer (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 3131)" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> for example
<slomo> seb128: maybe a rebuild against ffmpeg 0.6 helps, i don't know
<seb128> slomo, ok
<slomo> seb128: seems to be a ffmpeg problem though, gst-ffmpeg git uses ffmpeg 0.6 too without any changes and there it works ;)
<seb128> slomo, you don't have such issues in debian?
<tdr112> anyone know how to automount a ext4 drive , i looked up https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab but there is noting on ext4 there
<slomo> seb128: debian doesn't have 0.6
<seb128> slomo, in experimental it has it seems
<slomo> oh yes, i didn't try that ;) but sjoerd uses the experimental ffmpeg and had no problems
<seb128> ok thanks
<seb128> slomo, btw I will upload dconf to debian this week
<seb128> I would have done it some days ago but current glib i386 built failed
<seb128> and I didn't have time to rebuild glib before the weekend to build dconf
<seb128> I hate that Debian doesn't accept source uploads ;-)
<ccheney> good morning
<seb128> hey ccheney
<ccheney> seb128, hi
<seb128> ccheney, I assigned you that openoffice inhibiting the session bug
<seb128> ccheney, chrisccoulson says it's an openoffice bug
<ccheney> seb128, ok, testing it now, yea i saw he said it is the quickstarter telling the session not to end
<ccheney> seb128, forwarded it on to the ooo-build guys it appears that part of the code is disabled in official OOo at the moment
<ccheney> seb128, so it seems ooo-build thought they fixed it and turned it back on
<seb128> ccheney, ok thanks
<ArneGoetje> seb128: The Hardy langpacks have been rebuilt with the FF3.6 translations injected and the FF3.0 ones removed for those languages where we have translations for. The rest in the langpacks is the same like in the currently published ones. Therefor, once you can confirm that FF3.6 is properly translated for the subset of languages I mailed to you, you can copy them to -security directly. For the remaining languages, there are no changes at all compare
<seb128> ArneGoetje, hey
<seb128> ArneGoetje, so they have no new export of po?
<seb128> ArneGoetje, only the xpi changes?
<ArneGoetje> seb128: For Jaunty, I had to do a faked full export (i.e. a merge of the last full export and the latest published delta) and therefor there will be translation updates for other applications as well. But only the subset of languages like in the Hardy langpacks, have XPI updates.
<ArneGoetje> seb128: For Hardy, yes.
<seb128> ArneGoetje, ok thanks
<seb128> pitti, chrisccoulson^
<seb128> ara, dpm, chrisccoulson: so we need to test those translations
<seb128> either by telling users to add the langpack ppa or by copying those to the mozilla one
<seb128> but we need to start testing now
<pitti> ok, thanks
<ara> seb128, hardy only?
<dpm> ArneGoetje, seb128, yeah, which distros and which languages need testing?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<chrisccoulson> ArneGoetje, thanks. would you be able to do the same for karmic as well when you get the chance?
<seb128> ara, dpm: hardy to start yes
<ArneGoetje> chrisccoulson: sure, just tell me when
<chrisccoulson> ArneGoetje, once we've got hardy ready, the plan is to work on jaunty and karmic in parallel too
<ArneGoetje> chrisccoulson: I see... Iʼll have a meeting in 10 minutes, but after that I can prepare new Karmic langpacks as well.
<chrisccoulson> ArneGoetje, thanks :)
<dpm> So we need to give instructions to testers: where do we put the PPAs then, on the langpack or on the mozilla one? Would the mozilla one not be easier for users, so that they only have to add a PPA subscription?
<dpm> ArneGoetje, what's the subset of languages that need testing?
<ara> chrisccoulson, are you checking the feedback people are giving at http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4173/537
<ara> ?
<chrisccoulson> ara - i am, although i didn't look today
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to address jdstrand's issue today once i've got the font rendering issues sorted
<ara> dpm, if we use the mozilla ppa, we could use the same instructions as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Firefox3.6.4Upgrade
<ara> dpm, if you want, we can provide different instructions for the langpacks, and add a couple of specific test cases
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand found some fairly serious regressions in epiphany too
<dpm> ara, reading the instructions now
<ArneGoetje> dpm: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/latest-3.6/linux-i686/xpi/ <- all those language codes have the updates
<dpm> ara, yeah, I'd say if technically possible to use the mozilla ppa, it will be easier for testers and we can reuse the current instructions as you're saying. As per specific test cases on FF translations, I'm still not sure which ones would be best to add. A crash due to invalid translations will be noticed in other test cases, and the only think I can think of is to go through the menus and check if everything is translated as it was before. Actually,
<dpm>  that might be a test case worth adding
<ara> dpm, OK, I will add that testcase
<dpm> thanks ara
<ara> seb128, chrisccoulson: please, let us know when the lang packs are in the mozilla ppa, so we can resend the updated call for testing
<ara> seb128, ping
<seb128> hello
<ara> seb128, dpm and I thought that it is better to move the lang packs to the mozilla ppa to make it easier for testers
<ara> seb128, need the packages to be moved to send the call
<rodrigo_> hmm, emacs seems to be broekn in maverick
<seb128> ara, chrisccoulson is working on it
<ara> seb128, OK, thanks
<seb128> ara, the issue is that he needs to change the changelog target to be lucid-security
<seb128> so he can't ppa copy over
<ArneGoetje> seb128: if we copy them over to another ppa, doesnʼt it mean the packages need to be rebuilt in that ppa?
<seb128> pitti, ^ do you know?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, pitti, ArneGoetje: I'm not clear how we get those updated hardy packages in the mozilla ppa but we need that today
<pitti> you can copy the binaries, too
<pitti> no need to rebuild
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what is the current plan of actions?
<seb128> pitti, but will that work for security?
<ArneGoetje> pitti: thanks for info
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'll do that in a minute
<pitti> no, we can't copy binaries from PPA to distro
<pitti> they'll need rebuilds
<pitti> but I don't see a problem with that?
<seb128> pitti, I don't think there is an issue I'm just trying to figure how we move forward since we are not making progresses today on this it seems
<seb128> so current plan of record is to move the updates langpacks to the mozilla ppa and do a call for testing?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<vish> seb128: have you seen the recent comments on Bug 403135 , seems to be pointing to the gnome-panel again. seems to be fixed when compiled with--with-in-process-applets=all
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 403135 in wine1.2 (Ubuntu) (and 31 other projects) "Notification area icon wrongly rendered/uses bg_color as a background (multiple apps) (affects: 356) (dups: 32) (heat: 1692)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403135
<vish> seb128: can the gnome-panel task be re-opened?
<seb128> vuntz, ^ do you know about this?
<seb128> vish, seems there is still application side issue since some are working
<seb128> vish, but yes you can reopen the gnome-panel task if you want
<rodrigo_> seb128, do you know anything about X having some brokenness in latest maverick? most apps run ok, but at least banshee and emacs fail with X errors
<seb128> rodrigo_, it's bratsche's fault with gtk csd
<rodrigo_> bratsche, !!! :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, there is an environement variable to turn rgba off I think
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, which one?
<seb128> mvo knows it
<seb128> mvo, ^
<fta> strangely, i loose the cursor in the evolution editor each time i click somewhere in the window. could it be gtk/rgba once again?
<seb128> fta, there is an open bug about that but not sure
<pedro_> rodrigo_, try to run it with: export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<seb128> that's it
<rodrigo_> hey pedro_, cool, trying
<seb128> thanks pedro_
<pedro_> you're welcome
<bratsche> I'm getting back to work on this stuff today finally.  Sorry for the trouble.
<seb128> pedro_, hey btw
<rodrigo_> yay, it works
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> hey bratsche
<seb128> bratsche, had a nice weekend?
<pedro_> bonjour seb128! good good catching up with weekend bug mail. how are you doing?
<seb128> pedro_, I'm good thank you!
<ara> dpm, seb128, chrisccoulson: I have to step out now. I have added a "Translations" testcase to mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com and I have updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Firefox3.6.4Upgrade to ask to test the langpacks
<seb128> ara, thanks!
<seb128> ara, have fun, see you tomorrow
<ara> once ready, you can send the updated call for testing to the translator mailing list, and also reply my original email to ubuntu-dev and ubuntu-qa with the updated info
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks!
<ara> seb128, np, please, keep me posted by email
<ara> thanks!
<ara> cheers
<seb128> will do
<ArneGoetje> seb128, chrisccoulson, dpm: I have tested ff3.6.4 on hardy with the following languages: ar_SA de_DE es_ES fi_FI fr_FR it_IT tr_TR zh_CN zh_TW; all look fine to me.
<seb128> ArneGoetje, thanks!
<jcastro> seb128: what days are you going to guadec?
<seb128> jcastro, didn't decide yet
<seb128> jcastro, I guess start to wednesday or thursday
<seb128> I need to look at the schedule
<seb128> jcastro, what about you?
<jcastro> wednesday is the start afaik
<seb128> ?
<seb128> bah
<seb128> sucks
<jcastro> indeed
<seb128> I'm not sure then
<seb128> I might go back home after the sprint
<seb128> and come to GUADEC on tuesday afternoon
<ArneGoetje> seb128, chrisccoulson: langpack-o-matic run for karmic to include FF3.6 translations is running. Expect uploads to the langpack PPA tomorrow morning.
<seb128> ArneGoetje, excellent, thank you
<chrisccoulson> thanks ArneGoetje
<seb128> chrisccoulson, let me know when you get those in the mozilla ppa
<seb128> chrisccoulson, bug #562027, shouldn't gnome-session display a dialog with "log out anyway"?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 562027 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "[ooo-build] OOo QuickStarter: unable to shutdown / reboot / logout when quickstarter is active (affects: 35) (dups: 6) (heat: 198)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562027
<seb128> isn't the standard way to display, the "what do you want to do" with "cancel" or "log out"
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - if openoffice was genuinely interacting with the user, or not responding, then gnome-session would display a dialog
<chrisccoulson> but it requests interaction and then immediately sends a message saying it has finished and logout shoud be cancelled
<seb128> I see
<seb128> gnome-session[30945]: DEBUG(+): GsmManager: Response from end session request: is-ok=1 do-last=0 cancel=0 reason=
<seb128> gnome-session[30945]: DEBUG(+): GsmXSMPClient: Client '0x16e1be0 [/usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice 10e1827b246fac322127590469171257800000309450041]' received InteractDone(cancel_shutdown = True)
<seb128> that?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, thats it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, makes sense, thank you ;-)
<chrisccoulson> so, as far as gnome-session is concerned, openoffice has already displayed a dialog and the user clicked to cancel the logout
<seb128> right
<seb128> I knew there was a reason I don't use openoffice ;-)
<didrocks> LaTeX \o/
<didrocks> sorry :)
<didrocks> seb128: do you think you will have some time for NEWing or we will do the back and forth tomorrow morning? (no hurry, almost all the MIR paperwork is done, just have to get a package in launchpad to open corresponding bugs)
<seb128> didrocks, what source do you need NEW-ed,
<seb128> ?
<seb128> didrocks, I will go to sport in 15 minutes but if I don't do it tonight I will do it first thing tomorrow
<didrocks> seb128: bamf, indicator-datetime, dee, unity-asset-pool, unity
<seb128> I didn't NEW bamf the other day?
<didrocks> seb128: but no hurry, if you can't do it this evening, not a big issue. I'll cut and paste tomorrow the MIRS :)
<didrocks> oupss
<didrocks> no bamf, sorry
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> no worry
<didrocks> my bad being tired after a day in packages and branches and patches :-)
<seb128> didrocks, open the bugs against ubuntu if you want and we will reassign when I new things
<seb128> didrocks, it's likely going to be later tonight or tomorrow morning
<seb128> I don't think I will have time before sport now
<didrocks> seb128: well, no need, gedit is my MIR handler :)
<seb128> starting by having a quick look in case I see an issue
<didrocks> seb128: don't be late at sport! ;)
<seb128> don't worry
<seb128> it's in 35 minutes
<seb128> and it takes 10 minutes to get there
<didrocks> seb128: libunity-misc was the 5th in fact
<seb128> didrocks, dee
<seb128>  examples/synced-lists.c       |  269 ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<seb128>  vapi/dee-1.0-custom.vala      |   11 +
<seb128> changes out of the debian dir
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, this is because of merge-upstream when a file is in the tarball and not in upstream branch
<didrocks> seb128: typically, generated file
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I need to go but I will continue reviewing those later
<seb128> see you ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy your sport time :-)
<seb128> thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-06-08
<rickspencer3> hi RAOF
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Good moring.
<TheMuso> Morning guys
<rickspencer3> Hi TheMuso
<rickspencer3> hi robert_ancell good mornng
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, hi
<statik> hey robert_ancell, just wanted to check in if my request about magicicada made sense, and if you saw anything during review that you wanted me to fix tonight?
<robert_ancell> statik, just saw email, haven't reviewed yet sorry
<statik> robert_ancell: cool, not trying to rush you just wanted to be responsive in case you wanted anything tweaked
<robert_ancell> statik, the name is a tongue twister :)
<statik> robert_ancell, it sure is! magic cicada or something like that
<robert_ancell> statik, you have a dupe depends line in the maverick package
 * statik looks
<statik> robert_ancell: ah yeah, fixing now
<robert_ancell> only other thing is lintian complaining about the lack of manpage
<statik> robert_ancell: gimme 10', I will upload a new version that includes a man page
<statik> i should learn to better comply with policy that i disagree with :D
<robert_ancell> statik, heh, I'm in the same boat :)
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, where can I see the NEW queue?
<james_w> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+queue
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+queue I think
<robert_ancell> thanks
<robert_ancell> statik, following this process here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages.  I've added the needs-packaging tag to the bug report (remember to link to it in the changelog)
<statik> robert_ancell: ah, launchpad must have broken the bug filing form, i used the filing link from the wiki that is supposed to add the tag automatically
<statik> robert_ancell, yep I've got that bug linked up from the changelog
<robert_ancell> statik, yeah, that's broken.  I've filed a bug against LP about it
<statik> robert_ancell, the version up on REVU now has fixed the duplicate line in Depends: and includes a manpage (I have just test installed and proved that it works/displays correctly)
<statik> (uploaded about 8 minutes ago)
<robert_ancell> statik, hmm, I can comment on REVU, is there a way for me to +1 this or is the comment sufficient? (I've only used REVU once before)
<statik> robert_ancell: I don't think you actually have to use REVU, it was just a convenient spot for me to upload and I like how it does some independent lintian checks for me. If you are comfortable with the package I would think it's ok for you to upload directly and then I can archive the package on REVU.
<robert_ancell> statik, I can upload but my stuff still gets stuck in the new queue.  I'll find someone today to review it from there
<statik> robert_ancell, thanks! i figured it would still need an archive admin to look at it in NEW
<robert_ancell> statik, where is the final version of the debian package?
<statik> robert_ancell, I uploaded a new version to REVU a while ago, I can copy it somewhere else if it's easier
<statik> robert_ancell, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/magicicada-1006080215/magicicada_0.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<statik> robert_ancell: wait, that is not the right one
<robert_ancell> statik, push the debian dir to a bzr branch if that is easier
<statik> yeah, i'll do that now
<statik> robert_ancell, here you go lp:~statik/+junk/magicicada-packaging
<robert_ancell> statik, ok, uploaded
<statik> robert_ancell, thanks!
<RAOF> Anyone feel like a bit of X sponsoring?
<lifeless> RAOF: lets see.
<lifeless> RAOF: no.
<RAOF> lifeless: Sure?  It's just -intel, -ati, and -nouveau.  And some of the input drivers.
<RAOF> :)
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Good morning pitti!
<pitti> hey RAOF
<RAOF> Anyone available for some X sponsoring?
<mvo> RAOF: what do you to get uploaded?
<RAOF> mvo: The drivers for the new xserver, basically.
<mvo> RAOF: ok, I can sponsor them if you want, where is the location?
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> mvo: They're all available in pkg-xorg git.  debcheckout will get you the repository, and you'll want the ubuntu branch.
<RAOF> mvo: If you'd prefer full source packages I can generate them and push them somewhere public.
<mvo> RAOF: ok, I get nouveau first. should I use git-buildpackage or just debuild?
<RAOF> git-buildpackage for nouveau, because it'll generate the orig.tar.gz for you.  debuild is fine for the others
<mvo> ok
<mvo> and there are updates for all of them? including more exotic ones like ivtv, mga etc
<RAOF> Some of them have already been sync'd.
<RAOF> The list is…
<RAOF> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, xserver-xorg-video-intel, xserver-xorg-video-ati, xserver-xorg-video-cirrus, xserver-xorg-video-nouveau.
<mvo> thanks
<seb128> hey there
<didrocks> salut seb128
<didrocks> seb128: c'était bien le sport hier soir ? ;)
<seb128> lut didrocks, oui
<seb128> et toi bonne soirée ?
<seb128> let's review unity stack in NEW now, I didn't manage to do it yesterday
<didrocks> seb128: ça c'est bien passé, oui, merci :)
<didrocks> seb128: you can finish your morning tasks first, but when you have a spare cycle, yeah, I don't mind if you can do it :)
<seb128> didrocks, is there an order for those?
<seb128> didrocks, I prefer to start with those
<seb128> then I will do emails etc
<didrocks> seb128: not really, just "unity" should be the last
<didrocks> seb128: bamf new binary NEWing (the -doc package)
<didrocks> maybe a soft start :)
<seb128> I'm on dee
<seb128> doing bamf next
<didrocks> sweet
<seb128> so the changes in the diff.gz I told you about, that's not an issue I just wanted to point it in case that's things to clean in the next upload
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I'll try to see with unity guys if they can remove those from trunk too for next upload
<didrocks> so that we don't get it anymore in diff.gz
<seb128> didrocks, ls /usr/lib/libdee.so.?
<seb128> didrocks, ups, libdee*
<didrocks> seb128: starting my netbook which contains it installed
<seb128> didrocks, ie how is named the library on disk?
<seb128> ok thanks
<seb128> I don't like much the -1.0-0 but I guess that's dx to blame
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, dx wants now to have it for every package but libunity
<didrocks> seb128: so soon, bamf will have it too
<pitti>   gnome-session: Depends: gnome-session-common (= 2.30.0-1ubuntu2) but it is not installable
<didrocks> so, it's libdee-1.0.so.0
<pitti> live fs builds fail with that for three days -- anyone knows what's up?
<seb128> pitti, did anybody NEW it?
<pitti> I don't know, I just saw the build error mail coming in
<seb128> pitti, looking
<seb128> it's not in NEW
<seb128> pitti, I guess it has been NEWed to universe, checking
<pitti> ah, that's it
<seb128> pitti, ok, I promote it
<pitti> I wasn't aware that it's a new packge
<seb128> I'm on the box doing NEW anyway
<pitti> seb128: cheers
<seb128> pitti, Debian did rework it
<seb128> they added a gnome-session-3 for gnome-shell
<seb128> didrocks, why do you need to clean those .a and .la in the rules?
<didrocks> seb128: to avoid listing them in list-missing. I saw a lot of packages using that
<seb128> didrocks, the .install include only .so.*
<seb128> usually packages use that because they include a directory which has the .la in the .install
<seb128> but ok, I've no strong opinion
<seb128>         dh_girepository -pgir1.0-dee-0.1
<seb128> you call that
<seb128> but this binary is not built?
<didrocks> seb128: I can include to whole directory if that enables me keeping the rule :) but I prefer to only see really missing stuff
<seb128> shouldn't you comment the dh_gir as well?
<seb128> I guess it's not going to break the build though
<didrocks> seb128: well, I kept it as it will be fixed for next week release normally, this can be called without failing
<seb128> didrocks, I'm just giving small notes, nothing of that is a blocker for new
<didrocks> seb128: so, I only commented the bare minimal
<seb128> ok
<seb128> Upstream Author(s):
<seb128> in copyright
<seb128> you are supposed to pick if it's a plural or not ;-)
<seb128> <- very picking now ;-)
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs seb128 back
<didrocks> didn't you say I was to picking? :-)
<didrocks> too*
<didrocks> ok, fixing that for next upload :p
<didrocks> with "very critical typo" ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> it's very minimal typo ;-)
<seb128> I dislike the -dbg as well since we have -dbgsym builds but I guess it's useful for dx and njpatel?
<didrocks> seb128: right, same for others packages
<didrocks> it was a request for their daily build
<njpatel> seb128, yessir
<seb128> I'm wondering if they should build debug packages by default in their ppa
<seb128> it nostrip on the actual lib
<seb128> rather than adding a -dbg
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, exporting NOSTRIP is good
<seb128> but that's not a discussion for this upload round ;-)
<didrocks> nice idea
<didrocks> hey njpatel btw o/
<seb128> hey njpatel
<njpatel> didrocks, seb128: morning :)
<seb128> didrocks, dee newed
 * didrocks hugs seb128 (just 5 more hugs now ;))
<didrocks> grr, can't push or dput anything to LP for the last 10 minutes
<didrocks> brb
<seb128> didrocks, bamf accepted as well now
<seb128> pitti, you got an sru ack for udisks from jdong
<seb128> pitti, do you want me to sru accept it?
<pitti> yay
<pitti> seb128: if you have a minute, please do
<seb128> pitti, ok, doing
<pitti> die, floppies, die!
 * pitti hugs seb128, merci
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<didrocks> pitti: maybe one plan is to create a big electromagnetic field… oh wait, that will break a lot of other things too :)
<pitti> but at least we would stop getting bug reports, since everyone is busy with building and ordering new hardware :)
<didrocks> hehe, sure, that's a good move so :)
<seb128> didrocks,
<seb128> Description: Miscellaneous functions for Unity - debug files
<seb128>  This package contains files that are needed to build applications.
<didrocks> oupss, fixing this
<seb128> didrocks, you want to update the description for next upload
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I'll, thanks
<seb128> np
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for the e-d-s sru btw
<didrocks> seb128: you're welcome :)
<huats> morning
<seb128> lut huats
<didrocks> good morning huats
<huats> o/ seb128 didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, libunity-misc newed
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, preparing the changes, tagging the revision and pushing to ~unity-team
<seb128> didrocks, indicator-datetime has 6 autogenerated files changed in the diff.gz
<didrocks> seb128: ask ted, he's making it. I just merged and fixed some typo :) I'll notice him for next upload
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I can tell him when he's there
<seb128> didrocks, I'm not sure the GPL3 or newer is correct as well
<seb128> but I will check with ted
<didrocks> seb128: that's maybe me, but yeah, checking with upstream will be the best way to get it :)
<ccheney> at hospital, wife having baby
<mvo> best wishes ccheney
<pitti> ccheney: ooh, good luck!
<seb128> ccheney, good luck
<seb128> pitti, do you have some free slot?
<seb128> pitti, I would appreciate somebody else looking to unity-asset-pool in NEW
<pitti> seb128: two other pings in the pipeline, will do in a bit
<seb128> pitti, I'm not very comfortable with new sources with binaries and create licenses
<seb128> creative
<ccheney> thanks guys
<seb128> pitti, ok, no hurry
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<chrisccoulson> ara - i got the langpacks in to the PPA last night
<ara> chrisccoulson, OK, I will send the call for testing now to translators and I will follow up with the old call in ubuntu-dev and ubuntu-qa
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> chrisccoulson, any news about the new version?
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> there's no news yet
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did they publish or delay yet?
<seb128> ok
<dpm> hola ara, morning. So you are going to CC translators, or do you want me to do a separate call?
<seb128> hey ara, dpm
<ara> hola dpm, I think that you can send the call I prepared at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Firefox3.6.4Upgrade
<seb128> how are you today?
<ara> dpm, to translators, and I will follow up in u-qa a u-dev
<dpm> morning seb128
<ara> seb128, hey seb
<dpm> ara, ok, sounds like a plan, thanks!
<seb128> didrocks,
<seb128> ddpkg-source: info: upstream files that have been modified:
<seb128>  unity-0.2.6/HACKING
<seb128> just for info
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I guess this is from the same issue of file which is upstreamed and not in tarball, so merge-upstream will make it appear and add it to the tarball
<chrisccoulson> right, i'm going to be running fedora on my laptop for a bit for some firefox debugging
<chrisccoulson> bbiab
<didrocks> seb128: when I will have some spare cycle, I will put all of that on a list and see with people to fix this
<seb128> didrocks, right it's only details
<didrocks> well, I like clean package :)
<seb128> njpatel, you failed unity!
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<seb128> unity-place.c: LGPL (v3.0)
<seb128> didrocks, njpatel: you need the LGPL text in the tarball and in the .c listed in the debian copyright
<didrocks> hum? didn't we add it. it rings a bell to me
<seb128> didrocks, also copyright says LGPL
<seb128> where COPYING says GPL
<seb128> and all the sources but this one are under GPL3
<njpatel> oh, so we need a COPYING.LGPL
<seb128> njpatel, yes
<didrocks> hum, I sucked, I've changed that part yesterday as there were no licence and copied LGPL instead of GPL :/
<didrocks> njpatel: dummy release?
<seb128> can something under the GPL have LGPL sources?
<njpatel> seb128, didrocks: actually libunity probably should all be LGPL
<njpatel> seb128, didrocks: Let me roll a new tarball with this fixed :)
<didrocks> njpatel: ok, then, I will update the debian/copyright
<seb128> didrocks, njpatel: I'm rejecting unity
<didrocks> seb128: sure :)
<njpatel> seb128, that hurts, but yeah :)
 * didrocks begins the MIR copy and past tour
<seb128> urg
<seb128> didrocks, njpatel: libunity-misc is distributed under what license?
<seb128> I think I accepted it where I shouldn't have
<didrocks> seb128: there are some LGPL 2, 3 and GPL 3 IIRC, let me check
<njpatel> seb128, it's a mixture, but I think mostly lgplv2
<seb128> didrocks, njpatel: right but the tarball should be shipped under one license no?
<njpatel> seb128, erm, I dunno. I thought you can have multiple-licenses in one tarball
<didrocks> don't now too much about the copyright stuff, but having multiple COPYING.* isn't correct?
<seb128> right
<seb128> but I think the tarball needs one license for redistribution
<seb128> since it has GPL and LGPL sources it should be under the GPL I think
<seb128> asac, pitti: ^ can you clarify please? ;-)
<didrocks> even if they produce different binaries, some part under GPL and others in LGPL?
<didrocks> licensing is a mess :-)
<njpatel> ah, that makes sense
<njpatel> so, yeah, gpl
<seb128> asac, pitti: context being https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunity-misc/0.1.1-0ubuntu1
<seb128> I'm not sure how much the COPYING being correct is needed there
<seb128> ie if the COPYING should be GPL
<ccheney> 6 lb 9 oz
<seb128> and then you should have .LGPL2 and LGPL3
<artir> got a question for someone for canonical
<artir> *in canonical
<seb128> hi artir
<ccheney> bbl
<artir> hi
<njpatel> didrocks, rolling a unity 0.2.7 with fixed copyright for libunity
<didrocks> njpatel: thanks
<njpatel> kamstrup, both approved :)
<kamstrup> sweet!
<asac> seb128: didrocks: you can have multiple licenses in one tarball and also explicitly ship it under a multi license COPYING file
<asac> however, they ned to be compatible
<njpatel> didrocks, https://edge.launchpad.net/unity/0.2/0.2.6
<asac> so if there is LGPL 2 only code combined with GPL3 only (or later) code in a "non-library" relation, then it would be bad
<seb128> asac, what do you call "non-library"?
<seb128> asac, can the source have COPYING COPYING.GPL etc
<seb128> asac, does it need to specify somewhere a license for the tarball or just for each source?
<didrocks> njpatel: shouldn't it be 0.2.8? (or .7?) rebasing on the same tarball isn't fun with merge-upstream
<njpatel> didrocks, 0.2.8 is for this weeks' release
<njpatel> didrocks, this is just a point release with some fixes, hence just a 0.2.7
<njpatel> didrocks, license updates landed in libunity
<didrocks> njpatel: ok, because you posted 0.2.6 link :)
<njpatel> ah, right, I didn't create a new 'release', as the milestone is old, sorry :)
<didrocks> njpatel: no pb, rev 313 is the tip? (not tag)
<njpatel> yeah
<didrocks> njpatel: ok, I'll test it as there are a ot of incoming changes from last release :)
<njpatel> didrocks, yeah, I mean if you could just use the tarball and not trunk, that would be good
<njpatel> didrocks, as trunk has moved a bit
<didrocks> njpatel: not sure how merge-upstream behave if I don't use the trunk for once, I prefer to test with it, in any case next release will be in two days…
<njpatel> yeah, makes sense
<asac> njpatel: didrocks: how about adding .symbols files to clutter? ... want us to do that?
<didrocks> asac: sure, that would be great
<didrocks> asac: can do it this week
<didrocks> (probably today or tomorrow)
<seb128> asac, could you review https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunity-misc/0.1.1-0ubuntu1 and let me know if there is anything that should be changed in the licenses?
<asac> on a call .. .will ccheck in a bit
<didrocks> seb128: testing unity 0.2.7 before pushing the fixed version
<seb128> asac, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, ok!
<pitti> seb128: re
<seb128> pitti, hey
<pitti> seb128: still want me to have a look at u-asset-pool?
<seb128> pitti, yes please if you have a free slot
<pitti> multiple licenses is actually quite common
<seb128> pitti, right, I'm just never sure if one should be set for the tarball
<seb128> ie tarball being GPL with sources under GPL and LGPL
<seb128> or if mixed sources without distribution license is fine as well
<pitti> seb128: the tarball does have a COPYING, though?
<seb128> right
<seb128> it has a COPYING COPYING.LGPL and COPYING.GPL
<seb128> where COPYING has the LGPL3 license
<pitti> seb128: unity-asset-pool? I only see one COPYING there
<seb128> but it has sources under GPL
<seb128> pitti, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunity-misc/0.1.1-0ubuntu1
<seb128> pitti, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunity-misc/0.1.1-0ubuntu1
<seb128> ups
<pitti> so which one do you want me to look at then?
<seb128> pitti, that's the one with the multi license
<seb128> pitti, u-asset-pool is the one I pinged you about first since I've no clue about creative licenses
<seb128> pitti, u-asset-pool please
<pitti> ok, doing that first
<seb128> pitti, I already accepted the other one but I wanted to clarify with somebody who knows if the COPYING needs to be GPL in this case
 * didrocks needs to reboot, new kernel isn't great and hangs too much
<pitti> seb128: in general, the tarball should ship all licenses it can be distributed under
<pitti> seb128: if all sources are under GPL, then it shouldn't ship LGPL indeed
<pitti> the individual files should still say which license they fall under, of course, but an extra license sounds confusing
<pitti> I don't think it makes it unredistributable or anything like that, thuogh
<pitti> seb128: u-a-p > main or universe?
<pitti> seb128: it's the standard CC-BY-SA 3.0 plus trademark license that all our artwork has now, FYI
<seb128> pitti, main if you can, didrocks has a serie of mirs for those
<seb128> pitti, ok, I though it was ok but I wanted somebody to confirm it, thanks!
<pitti> looks fine, accepted
<didrocks> pitti: thanks a lot :)
<didrocks> ok, back, retrying building unity
<seb128> pitti, so back to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunity-misc/0.1.1-0ubuntu1
<seb128> pitti, sorry for not being clear
<seb128> pitti, it has LGPL2 LGPL3 and GPL2 sources
<seb128> pitti, which is fine
<seb128> pitti, but the COPYING is LGPL3
<seb128> it also has COPYING.GPL and COPYING.LGPL2
<seb128> so it has the license texts
<seb128> I was just wondering if COPYING should be GPL
<seb128> i.e if it determines the redistribution license
<seb128> because you can't ship GPL sources under the LGPL
<seb128> pitti, not sure I'm clear
<didrocks> seb128: pushed last unity with fixed copyright
<seb128> didrocks, uploaded you mean?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah
<pitti> seb128: no, but you can ship LGPL sources under GPL?
<pitti> seb128: I don't think that there's a notion of a "default" license, just because it's called "COPYING"
<pitti> traditionally COPYING is GPL, so that's a little weird
<pitti> but I don't feel we need to debate those little details unless/until someone actually complains :)
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks, I was just checking
<seb128> pitti, right you can ship source which are LGPL under the GPL, I was just checking if the COPYING had to be GPL
<pitti> I don't know for sure, either
<seb128> let's say that if nobody complain that's fine
<pitti> but as long as the file headers are correct, it should be clear, just taking a while to figure out
<seb128> upstream is dx anyway so we clarify if somebody complains one day
<pitti> I heard upstream is a fierce and nitpicking license fascist guy who will sue us to death!
<seb128> lol
<seb128> didrocks, ok, so lot of LGPL sources now
<seb128> didrocks, but still not COPYING.LGPL
<didrocks> njpatel: ?? ^^
<seb128> didrocks, njpatel: it's another fail!
<seb128> didrocks, you didn't check before uploading?
<didrocks> seb128: I've checked licencecheck -r *, not the content of the tarball, I must admit
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so rejecting
<seb128> you need a COPYING.LPGL
<seb128> LGPL
<didrocks> seb128: maybe a good check to add to licencecheck, btw?
<seb128> or the lgpl license somewhere
<seb128> didrocks, could be
<didrocks> seb128: it's in upstream trunk, maybe not in tarball
<seb128> didrocks, so maybe redo a tarball with it added locally
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I think it's not in the dist target
<didrocks> seb128: so last time, I checked in the packaging branch and get caught by a difference with the tarball
<didrocks> this time I checked trunk, and get caught by a difference with the tarball
<seb128> get njpatel to fix in trunk
<didrocks> next time, I'll check ONLY the tarball :)
<seb128> and repack the 0.2.7 tarball with the license for the upload
<didrocks> seb128: I can fix it, not a big eal
<seb128> no need to get another upstream version I guess
<didrocks> 0.2.7.1? :)
<seb128> that would work as well
<seb128> I was just suggesting to stop bothering njpatel ;-)
<didrocks> yeah, let me fix the Makefile.am for now and propose a merge upstream
<didrocks> trying with merge-upstream to redo a 0.2.7, let's see what happens :)
<njpatel> seb128, didrocks: for got to add to EXTRA_DIST
<njpatel> forgot*
<didrocks> njpatel: yeah, I've added it, do you care if I push in trunk or do you want to merge?
<njpatel> didrocks, please just push :)
<didrocks> seb128: unity 0.2.7 pushed with a shiny COPYING.LGPL and a new .pc file
 * duanedesign waves at didrocks
<didrocks> hey duanedesign, how are you?
<duanedesign> :) good
<duanedesign> didrocks: looking forward to couchdb replication getting turned back on.
<didrocks> duanedesign: on maverick, you mean? :)
<duanedesign> didrocks: Ubuntu One CouchDB replication has been disabled as they ramp up the servers to deal with all the increased traffic from the Lucid release
<didrocks> duanedesign: oh ok, I didn't follow that. I hope they can deal with this quickly. But in any case, that's a good news, that means people are using it :)
<duanedesign> didrocks: the sync speed has improved a bunch in the last couple day
<didrocks> duanedesign: great, I had to reset totally my tomboy file yesterday (it was broken for months not being able to synchronize) and I noticed that it was syncing very fast
<duanedesign> didrocks: yes i had to take a break from bug triage on the ubuntuone-client package. It was hard to debug issues with problems server side. Now I am playing catch up
<didrocks> duanedesign: sure, and then, once the speed issue will be resolved, I guess you will have less dup about complains and stuff like that :)
<didrocks> duanedesign: oh, btw, FYI: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneConf/Testing
<didrocks> if you have any chance to play with that
<duanedesign> oh nice. I was just going to the oneConf wiki page yesterday to see if any new stuff and got distracted.
<duanedesign> :P
<didrocks> heh, if you can give some feedback, that would be great
<didrocks> I need to add somethine like --customed-hostid <CUSTOMED_HOSTID> to update command so that it's easier to make some tests
<chrisccoulson> asac - i figured out the font settings issue now :)
<asac> chrisccoulson: which one ;)?
<asac> the font config config bustage or the resetting of gtk settings one?
<chrisccoulson> asac - probably neither. firefox does ignore the gtksettings configuration and uses the fontconfig configuration, but it's not exposed on fedora due to their fontconfig settings
<asac> chrisccoulson: on fedora it uses cairo
<chrisccoulson> asac - it makes no difference which cairo
<asac> chrisccoulson: i am 100% sure that gtksettings is in theory preferred
<chrisccoulson> i tried our build on fedora and it works fine on there
<asac> it makes a difference ;)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, it didn't make any difference when i tried it
<asac> it does for me ... --with-system-cairo honours the gtksettings (and overwrites what is in fontconfig) ... while --without-system-cairo only uses the fontconfig pieces
<asac> maybe fedora has a fontconfig hack that pulls in gtk settings?
<chrisccoulson> that's strange, i don't see that
<asac> e..g like my vision
<asac> ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: what are you trying?
<chrisccoulson> i tried the 3.7 build from the dailies PPA, and that has the same issue as the build with --disable-system-cairo
<asac> chrisccoulson: so i am not 100% sure abou 3.6 ... but for 3.5 i am reall really sure
<asac> chrisccoulson: on hardy?
<chrisccoulson> i ran our build on fedora with the tree cairo, and the font configuration works properly
<asac> chrisccoulson: what does "works properly" mean?
<chrisccoulson> and then i dropped our /etc/fonts in to the fedora system and it broke again
<asac> yeah. so i think they have some special config
<asac> that pulls in gtk settings
<chrisccoulson> asac - "works properly" = honours the font settings from the gnome capplet
<asac> right
<asac> so they could either have written a fontconfig backend
<asac> or they have a gtksettings hook for fontconfig
<asac> (backend for gnome capplet)
<asac> both we want
<asac> and both would probably get broken by our /etc/fonts
<chrisccoulson> their gnome capplet doesn't touch anything to do with fontconfig
<chrisccoulson> i'll have a look at their settings anyway
<asac> yeah do that. also check ... afaik they align their system cairo version with the one in firefox
<asac> which might make things better
<asac> but if /etc/fonts is causing issues, try copying their fonts dir to our  ;)
<asac> and then lets do a diff ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - it all goes wrong in gfxPangoFcFont::GfxFont in gfx/thebes/gfxPangoFonts.cpp. firefox calls FcFontRenderPrepare with a FcPattern which was initialized with all the correct settings from GtkSettings (which is working correctly), but that then calls FcConfigSubstitute internally which overwrites the settings with the fontconfig configuration, and it returns a FcPattern with all the wrong settings
<seb128> pitti, thanks for the sru round!
<seb128> asac, somebody might want to look at why gobject-introspection is failing to build on maverick armel, it might start breaking other builds over time
<asac> chrisccoulson: all i remember was that i looked at a in-source debug build in debugger at some point at a struct with all nulled out
<asac> which wasnt the case for system-cairo ;)
<asac> i also remember that in some other code path that struct was not null
<asac> seb128: hmm. what is that example gir generated against?
<asac> is that something that is built in that tree?
<seb128> asac, yes
<seb128> asac, it's one of the files built by gobject-instrospection itself
<chrisccoulson> asac - i have a diff of the fedora/ubuntu /etc/fonts settings now. the main difference is that fedora don't seem to be specifying things configurable from the gnome capplet anywhere in fontconfig
<chrisccoulson> which probably explains why it works :)
<asac> well yes. but ...
<asac> feel free to go ahead. if the problem with in-source cairo went away i would be happy
<asac> but it could be just a coincident of close enough system/in-source cairo versions
<asac> chrisccoulson: in firefox gtksettings should win over fontconfig
<asac> like in gtk
<asac> cairo
<asac> pango
<asac> ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - it should, but firefox is overwriting them by calling FcFontRenderPrepare
 * asac hopes chrisccoulson is right ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh, so do i :)
<chrisccoulson> firefox passes a FcPattern to FcFontRenderPrepare that was initialized with the correct properties from the cairo_font_options_t struct attached to the GdkScreen
<chrisccoulson> but that call returns a FcPattern with all our properties overwritten by the fontconfig settings
<chrisccoulson> but in fedora they aren't overwritten there
<asac> chrisccoulson: are you on lucid?
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i'm still on lucid
<asac> maybe try the same on hardy where the cairo version mismatch is bigger
<asac> if its the same then thumbs up
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i will try it there too
<asac> just fix the order (e.g. apply the gdkscreen setting on top)
<chrisccoulson> i'll probably talk to someone from mozilla first - there font rendering code is quite complex and i don't want to break it ;)
<asac> talk to karl
<chrisccoulson> he's on #developers on mozilla IRC?
<asac> he was the one working on cleaning up the fontconfig/gtksetting pieces
<asac> chrisccoulson: sometimes ... his nick is karl if he is there
<asac> chrisccoulson: http://blog.karlt.net/
<asac> http://blog.karlt.net/2008/12/noticeably-faster-font-selection-with.html
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think we had a "ubuntu fonts broken with in-source cairo" bug
<asac> you can also post there ... he is usually quite responsive
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, will do. thanks
<asac> chrisccoulson: seems karl is currently online in #developers
<asac> maybe also try #gfx
<asac> for a personal atmosphere ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh, he was online until a second ago ;)
<chrisccoulson> i will try on hardy first and then speak to him after lunch
<asac> kk
 * ccheney is about to head off to bed, only 1 hr sleep in past 24 isn't too great :-\
<asac> ccheney: fair enough ;) ... 'night
<ccheney> i will get my status updated in the wiki once i wake back up :)
 * ccheney is on paternity leave and will be back on Fri Jun 18
<asac> ah ... ARs - i remember those ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - i just had a read of mozilla bug 458612, and it seems karl's opinion is that the fontconfig settings should have the final say, and what i've discovered in firefox is actually intentional
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 458612 in Graphics "(Ubuntu) system fontconfig settings override GNOME font rendering screen settings" [Normal,Resolved: invalid] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=458612
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what you think about that ;)
<chrisccoulson> he seems to think we shouldn't be activating all the settings in /etc/fonts/conf.d
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think firefox should behave as gtk and cairo by default is behaving
<asac> which iirc is reading fontconfig and then overriding that with gtk settings
<asac> but as i said ... i think we should write a meta config mechanism that we can put into /etc/fonts/conf.d/50_gtksettings
<asac> so that you could have defaults with < 50 ... and then still can override it in > 50
<asac> for some fonts
<asac> and in ~/.fonts.conf
<asac> similar to /etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf
<chrisccoulson> yeah, makes sense. i'll have to read the fontconfig documentation to figure out how to configure it :)
<asac> so 49-gtk.conf ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: its not configurable atm ... requires some coding
<asac> i think the problem is that fontconfig doesnt know anything about GdkScreen etc. and has no dependencies on gtk stack atm et.c
<asac> but from whati understand that would be the second best option
<asac> best option would be to eliminate the old gtksetting approach and just make gnome panel write ~/.fonts
<asac> err gnome configuration dialog i mean
<chrisccoulson> heh, time to test my new ISP's technical support for the first time
<seb128> chrisccoulson, internet broke?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it's been running really slow all day
<chrisccoulson> it's usable for IRC, but that's about it
<asac> chrisccoulson: reset router ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - i tried that already :)
<asac> i know
<asac> :-P
<chrisccoulson> i normally end up leaving my ISP out of frustration every time i have to make contact with technical support ;)
<ara> chrisccoulson, can you reply this comment in my blog?
<seb128> use 3g? ;-)
<asac> i tend to think that calling any ISP technical support is wasted time
<ara> chrisccoulson, http://ubuntutesting.wordpress.com/2010/06/01/call-for-testing-firefox/#comment-383
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i could use my 3G connection actually
<asac> it just causes frustration
<chrisccoulson> ara - just looking now
<ara> chrisccoulson, thanks
<chrisccoulson> ara - the short answer is no and no ;)
<asac> lol
<asac> YOU ARE BUSTED ;)
<ara> :D
<chrisccoulson> we don't provide a downgrade path, and users mileage may vary if they try and run 3.0 with a profile that was upgraded to 3.6
<asac> he should tell what the problems were because soon everyone will get that
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll probably leave a comment there in a minute
<ara> chrisccoulson, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> "Hi Chris, Please ensure that you have rebooted the router to ensure it does not have a full NAT table"
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<rickspencer3> I seem to have discovered the "insta-quit" feature in Evolution
<didrocks> insta-quit? using maverick? :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, yes
<rickspencer3> If I repro it, I'll document the feature in a bug report
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yeah, some emails still triggers this "feature" about cleaning your RAM :)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: before alpha1, it was way more than that
<rickspencer3> kenvandine:
<rickspencer3> + [segphault] Make storage providers modular and move local caching out of desktopcouch: DONE
<rickspencer3> nice
<didrocks> the bug is under investigation upstream
<rickspencer3> glad to see another DONE ;)
<seb128> asac, pitti: do you guys would have some minutes for bug #587908 this week?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587908 in dh-autoreconf (Ubuntu) "[MIR] dh-autoreconf (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587908
<seb128> it should be trivial
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, that one has been done for a while actually, he just never looks at the blueprint :)
<rickspencer3> heh
<rickspencer3> oh well
<kenvandine> now to get him to sync it to couch... then it will be useful
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> it caching the messages really all that useful?
<kenvandine> wow downloads from the archive is sllloooowww todya
<asac> seb128: why is dh-autoreconf a new package? ;)
<asac> shouldnt that be in debhelper?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, well it is more than just messages
<rickspencer3> I mean syncing
<rickspencer3> syncing the settings is required, I suppose
<kenvandine> it completely uses sqlite locally
<didrocks> asac: upstream is following the bug report, you can maybe ask him
<kenvandine> and accounts
<kenvandine> so right now it is either or...
<seb128> asac, ask on the bug the debian and upstream maintainer is subscribed
<seb128> asac, but it has rules for cdbs, dh7, etc
<asac> done
<seb128> asac, I don't really care about where it goes, I just want to use it ;-)
<seb128> asac, thanks
<asac> seb128: is juliank a guy with good reputation?
<didrocks> dh_autoreconf FTW \o/
<asac> well.. i havent acked it
<asac> but will in a bit
<asac> (have to loko at the packaging)
<rickspencer3> good morning tremolux
<tremolux> rickspencer3: 'morning!
<rickspencer3> tremolux, I added a software-center update section to today's team meeting wiki
<tremolux> rickspencer3: ok, sounds good
<rickspencer3> though it occurs to me I just sent an update to someone yesterday
 * rickspencer3 forward to tremolux
<seb128> asac, I've not worked much with him, but he's the debian python-apt maintainer, mvo might know
<seb128> mvo, is juliank usually doing nice work?
<asac> kk
<asac> no need to figure out ... just wondered if his vouching should be considered in any way
<seb128> mvo, he's also maintaining update-manager and update-notifier in debian
<seb128> asac, I think he's around for a while so we can give him some credit
<seb128> asac, ie he's not the first newcomer doing random crack
<seb128> asac, which I think was your question ;-)
<mvo> seb128: julian? he knows what he is doing :) in what context is the question?
<asac> seb128: ;)
<asac> approved
<mvo> asac: what package?
<seb128> mvo, asac reviewing dh-autoreconf mir for us
<seb128> asac, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<didrocks> asac: thanks a lot :)
<asac> np
<mvo> aha, and juliank wrote it? yeah, that should be fine (also I'm puzzled, did he write it in perl?)
<didrocks> mvo: yes, it's in perl
<mvo> he is usually a python guy, oh well
<mvo> ;)
<asac> pitti: where is your dpkg --filter patch ;)?
<asac> pitti: the one from here: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.devel.dpkg.general/11941 ;)?
<pitti> asac: yes, but it was extensively discussed and changed since then; it finally landed upstream yesterday, see http://git.debian.org/?p=dpkg/dpkg.git;a=commitdiff;h=4694cd6
<pitti> asac: I'm heavily using that for an OEM project now, and it's working well
<asac> pitti: cool. whats your win for a full netbook install for man and doc?
<asac> pitti: so to deply its just dropping a conf snippet in /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d?
<pitti> asac: haven't tested that, but I expect about .5 GB
<asac> reploy
<asac> pitti: do you have other data?
<asac> like what win did you get in your deployment?
<pitti> asac: do you have access to https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~hedley-team/hedley/hedley-config/annotate/head%3A/etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/01_no_documentation ?
 * asac checks
<asac> nope
<asac> but i wont handle it anyway. if it landed i am more than happy and we will pick it up ;)
<asac> and maybe give some data ;)
<pitti> asac: just du -hsc /usr/share/doc/
<seb128> didrocks, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/0.2.7-0ubuntu1/+build/1781452
<pitti> asac: we keep the copyright files, which are a couple of MB
<seb128> didrocks, unity is depwait
<pitti> asac: and du -hsc /usr/share/man, etc.
<didrocks> hum, didn't I pushed clutk? let me check
<seb128> didrocks, depwait on gir1.0-clutter-gtk-0.10
<didrocks> argh, weird, let me check
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutk/0.3.30-0ubuntu1/+build/1778187
<didrocks> oh, it's in universe
<seb128> didrocks, ok, promoting it
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> didrocks, the source is in main I didn't notice the binary was not
<didrocks> seb128: no pb, I didn't notice it was stalling
<didrocks> well, we have the same issue in lucid, but I guess not a lot of people will complain about it
<seb128> right
<dobey> hola
<dobey> when i bzr builddeb -S to upload to maverick, do i need to put the series in the changelog, or leave it as UNRELEASED?
<mvo> dobey: you need to put "maverick" instead of UNRELEASED
<dobey> ok
<kenvandine> dobey, if you are uploading, set it to maverick
<dobey> well i didn't apply to get PPU rights, to not upload stuff :)
<Laney> I usually do dch -r && debcommit -r
<Laney> and keep it at UNRELEASED until uploading
<asac> ++
<didrocks> seb128, njpatel: people are already speaking on the French forum about "Unity is in maverick now" :)
<seb128> hehe
<njpatel> Nice :)
<asac> didrocks: alf will work on the clutter symbols
<asac> that helps him getting his hands on it
<asac> (if you dont mind)
<asac> he already works on doing the gles/egl stuff for clutter 1.3.2 ...
<didrocks> asac: oh ok, I was just starting at it, but I won't die if I don't have to do it :)
<asac> didrocks: btw, whats the debian situation for clutter? are we leading the packaging or following them?
<didrocks> asac: tell him to assign him the bug
<asac> didrocks: is there a bug?
<asac> ;)
 * asac checks
<didrocks> asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-1.0/+bug/591208
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591208 in clutter-1.0 (Ubuntu) "add .symbols file (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,In progress]
<asac> yeah
<didrocks> asac: well, it depends, I'm updating it and try to follow upstream change
<didrocks> asac: at least, before updating, we should check our clutter rdepends as we have a lot by default now (unity being the new one)
<asac> didrocks: would you be open to move to debhelper 7? for now we have to do a two build run for egl/gles and that is imo better in dh7
<didrocks> asac: even with being conservative to API, something can break
<asac> didrocks: i know.
<asac> didrocks: talked to njpatel already ... understand that we need to align version properly
<didrocks> asac: sure, moving to debhelper seems great for things where we don't really on dpkg-binarymanger
<asac> but but ... 1.3.x is the only version where gles 2.0 works from what alf found ... so we might have no choice in mid term
<didrocks> manger*
<didrocks> mangler*
<didrocks> grrr :)
<seb128> asac, you might want to try to debian to agree on the change ;-)
<didrocks> asac: sure, just ensure we can discuss about it long before enough to not have those broken
<asac> didrocks: dpkg-binarymangler? like strip translations etc.? thought that was hooked in from outside
<seb128> asac, since we can basically sync clutter usually
<njpatel> didrocks, asac: we should land it and then fix Unity if needs be. theres no good way to test right now
<asac> seb128: right. wanted to understand who maintains it
<didrocks> asac: I think that doesn't work with non cdbs stuff, but I may be wrong
<seb128> asac, debian and didrocks for us
<asac> njpatel: we are currently bringing the stack into a ppa ... so we can see what happens
<njpatel> asac, oh, brilliant
<asac> didrocks: pkg-striptranslations works
<seb128> didrocks, the binarymangler works with everything
<seb128> it's on the buildds
<asac> yeah
<seb128> what doesn't work is the magics to add gettext domains to desktop files etc
<asac> its hooked in dpkg-* commands
<didrocks> oh sweet, it was blocking me for pushing some stuff in dh7, well, I'll do that in my spare cycle (like for unity and dh7)
<seb128> but clutter doesn't need those
<asac> so unless you dont even use those it should work ;)
<didrocks> seb128: oh ok, so can't for unity so. I knew there were something not working :)
<asac> right. gettext isnt supported, but usually is no problem if we dont ship strings in the packaging part
<seb128> didrocks, well, langpacks need the build time tools for schemas, desktop, etc
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> seb128: isn't binarymangler which add gettext domains and help for langpacks?
<seb128> no
<seb128> the mangler clean the mo files and move those somewhere to be collected by langpacks
<asac> so should we send a mail with the suggested packaging changes to debian gnome maintainers list?
<asac> or where?
<seb128> asac, open a bug in the bts
<asac> are they reading bug mail ;)?
<didrocks> seb128: ok, and what is doing the magic for schemas and desktop? just a patch to /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/langpack.mk ?
<seb128> didrocks, ? not a patch, the rules you just pointed there
<seb128> didrocks, I'm not sure to understand the question
<rodrigo_> seb128, there's a ubuntu-desktop meeting today here, right?
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes, in 1h24
<didrocks> seb128: I mean an ubuntu patch, as there is some specific ubuntu stuff there
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<Laney> it's a patch to cdbs
<Laney> an ubuntu patch yes
<seb128> didrocks, right, langpack.mk is ubuntu specific
<seb128> didrocks, gnome.mk includes it on the ubuntu cdbs
<seb128> didrocks, which reduces the number of changes we need to do
<seb128> ie things using gnome.mk need no changes
<didrocks> seb128: oh sweet, I didn't know it was hooked like that. Sounds clever :)
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> rickspencer3, seb128: I have an appointment this evening, so I can't join the meeting
<rickspencer3> pitti, ack
<seb128> pitti, ok
<didrocks> seb128: when you will have some spare cycle, I just wrote that and I want your opinion about it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Maverick/NetbookLauncherToUnity
<seb128> didrocks, is tomorrow ok?
<didrocks> seb128: sure, it can be even next week :)
<seb128> didrocks, I still have a stack of srus to do today, didn't write my activity report yet, didn't prepare the meeting and still fight some bugs
<seb128> didrocks, ok, so it will be tomorrow
<seb128> didrocks, can you drop me the url in an email so I don't forget?
<didrocks> seb128: good luck, do not hesitate if I can help somewhere
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<tremolux> didrocks: heya Didier, I'm sorry that I'm only just today getting some time to try out your rocking OneConf
<tremolux> didrocks: working from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneConf/Testing
<didrocks> tremolux: heh, no pb :) as long as you can test it, it's good :)
<seb128> re
<didrocks> tremolux: I think nobody else did  :-)
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> didrocks, sorry not sure I asked before restarting the session but how busy are you?
<tremolux> didrocks: k  :D
<didrocks> seb128: I was just telling "didrocks | seb128: good luck, do not hesitate if I can help somewhere"
<tremolux> didrocks: so, I get an error right off: http://tremolux.pastebin.com/cXK2kw7J
<didrocks> seb128: so, let's say I won't begin a new WI today, you can ask :)
<tremolux> didrocks: what'd I do wrong?  :P
<seb128> didrocks, right, that's a follow up to that question
<tremolux> didrocks: one this is that I think "sudo cp oneconf/ /usr/share/dbus-1/services/" in the wiki is meant to be "sudo cp oneconf/misc/com.ubuntu.OneConf.service /usr/share/dbus-1/services/"
<seb128> didrocks, do you want to do some lucid sru-ing?
<tremolux> didrocks: (which is what I did)
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<seb128> didrocks, ok, thanks
<didrocks> tremolux: hum, can you try with --debug --direct, please?
<tremolux> didrocks: oh, I just have a meeting starting up with IDS folks, I will have to get back to this a little later, sorry!
<tremolux> didrocks: then I will try that, thanks  :)
<didrocks> tremolux: no pb, it would be interesting to print which package doesn't have dep or recommends, I think it's the cause :)
<didrocks> tremolux: I don't have it installed there in any case :p
<seb128> didrocks, can you look at bug #528557
<didrocks> tremolux: but it's a check to add, thanks ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 528557 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "cannot turn on alarm for meeting received via email (affects: 4) (heat: 24)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528557
<seb128> didrocks, http://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution/log/?h=gnome-2-28
<didrocks> seb128: sure, easy to test at least :)
<seb128> didrocks, it's about applying the 3 most recents commits
<seb128> didrocks, with the sru bug work, diff etc
<seb128> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for the recipe :)
<seb128> didrocks, let me know when you are done if you want to do another one ;-)
 * seb128 hugs didrocks, you're welcome
 * didrocks feels that seb128 wants him to become little by litlle the evolution maintainer :-)
<seb128> hehe
 * didrocks hugs seb128 back, good luck with your work
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<didrocks> hum, I have to install a new lucid for testing this
<didrocks> good night pitti
<seb128> didrocks, why?
<seb128> didrocks, don't do an install for that
<didrocks> seb128: well, I don't have anymore lucid since today's tests
<didrocks> seb128: really? and for testing?
<seb128> oh
<seb128> I was going to say that one box and testing that evolution is still working is enough
<seb128> but if you have 0 lucid that's an issue right
<didrocks> yeah, that's what I'm setuping again, shouldn't take long :)
<seb128> I though you didn't want to mix with other sru updates or something
<seb128> didrocks, ok, good, thanks
<seb128> good to still have a lucid box handy until at least .1
<didrocks> sure, but had to reinstall and setup an LVM, so scratching my netbook dropbox :)
<GrueMaster> Does anyone have a link or list of proposed app changes to UNE?  I'd like to do testing on arm to make sure we are aligned.
<didrocks> GrueMaster: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-une-app-selection
<GrueMaster> thanks.
<GrueMaster> Wow, looks like a wipe of mono based apps (except Evolution).
<staz> GrueMaster: Evolution isn't written in mono
<jcastro> didrocks: when do you plan to seed the global menu to UNE? Alpha2?
<didrocks> jcastro: yeah, I have one WI for alpha2, it has to be in maverick first and a MIR has to be written
<jcastro> ok so I have some time then. :)
<rickspencer3> tremolux, ArneGoetje, bryceh, didrocks, kenvandine, Riddell, seb128, tkamppeter, whoever I forgot
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-06-08
<rickspencer3> team meeting in 2 minutes
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<rickspencer3> I'm back from the phone :)
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> rickspencer3, you forgot chrisccoulson again ;-)
 * kenvandine waves
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<chrisccoulson> i really need to fill in my activity report this week
<rickspencer3> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, yes, and last week as well ;)
<rickspencer3> tsk tsk
<chrisccoulson> i'll do it in a bit ;)
<seb128> I need to do that as well
<seb128> yesterday and today have been crazy busy
<chrisccoulson> yeah :)
<rickspencer3> ok, we'll try to have a fast meeting and break in time for people to add their activity reports ;)
<kenvandine> haha
<ArneGoetje> o/
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> no tkamppeter?
<rickspencer3> tkamppeter, what happened, you're always right on the ball with your activity reports :)
<rickspencer3> I am losing control of the team!
<rickspencer3> aaaaah
<statik> rickspencer3, i've asked rodrigo_ to start visiting these weekly meetings to report on online services work items, if it fits in with your agenda.
<statik> or else to just listen in
<rickspencer3> statik, sure
<rickspencer3> we have a section on partner updates
<rickspencer3> we'll ask rodrigo to go right after kenvandine
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> everyone ready?
<rodrigo_> ok :)
<seb128> yes
 * rickspencer3 taps gavel
<Riddell> hola
<rickspencer3> first, actions from last week
<tremolux> heya desktop team!
<rickspencer3> which I bungled and put in actions from this week
<rickspencer3> Testing Firefox update in Hardy
<chrisccoulson> i've got some feedback from that now
<rickspencer3> uh ...
<chrisccoulson> and i'm just working on the remaining issues
<rickspencer3> yeah, quite a bit of that I think
<rickspencer3> could someone paste in a link to the tracking wiki when they get a sec?
<chrisccoulson> the main issue is that the fonts don't look very good, but i've got to the bottom of that now
<chrisccoulson> (i just need to think of a way forward)
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, sweet
<rickspencer3> urk
<rickspencer3> can we hold up the roll out until that is resolved?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we can
<chrisccoulson> and there had been no 3.6.4 release yet anyway
<rickspencer3> ok
<chrisccoulson> the other issues are some plugins not working
<chrisccoulson> but that's due to the install location changing, which is simple to fix
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, can you paste in a bug # for the record when you get a moment?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, can do
<rickspencer3> a bug # for that as well would be nice
<chrisccoulson> and jdstrand tested epiphany last week and found some regressions
<rickspencer3> as well
<rickspencer3> how serious are those regressions?
<chrisccoulson> one of them is pretty bad
<rickspencer3> urk
<chrisccoulson> i'm just trying to find the bug #
<rickspencer3> ok, just paste those bug #s in when ready
<seb128> rickspencer3, http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4173
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, bug 589877
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 589877 in epiphany-browser (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "epiphany (webkit) doesn't clearly warn about invalid SSL certificates (affects: 2) (heat: 266)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589877
<seb128> the tracker
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<chrisccoulson> other than that, there aren't any real major issues
<rickspencer3> that epihpany bug does not seem like a regression to me
<rickspencer3> oh well, we can discuss later, we can move on
<chrisccoulson> it's a regression from the gecko version in hardy i think
<rickspencer3> that other action item was OneConf Testing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneConf/Testing
<rickspencer3> tbh, I am assuming that only didrocks got to this
<rickspencer3> due to all the work with mozilla
<tremolux> this I'm keen on testing and learning, and I've started but only today
<didrocks> well, not a lot of feedback, just tremolux had a try with a bug I can fix quicklly :)
<seb128> I didn't have time for it
<seb128> sorry didrocks
 * kenvandine hasn't had time...
<didrocks> no pb :) in any case desktopcouch don't start in maverick yet
<chrisccoulson> me neither, but i promise i'll return the favour for all the mozilla testing when i have some spare time :)
<rickspencer3> lets carry that one over for another week?
<didrocks> sure
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, partner update?
<kenvandine> ok
<rodrigo_> didrocks, oh, I was trying to hunt a bug for evo-couchdb not working, thanks for pointing that, it might be desktopcouch indeed
<tkamppeter> hi
<didrocks> rodrigo_: just keep me posted if I can help there
<rodrigo_> didrocks, sure, will do :)
<kenvandine> DX team weekly releases as usual, should be working on getting indicator-network and connman into maverick soon
<kenvandine> OLS has changed their weekly release schedule, desktop stuff will land on wednesdays
<rickspencer3> so the server side release is today?
<kenvandine> so they can get server changes deployed on tuesdays, they decided it was too much to try to land them both on the same day
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, yeah
<rickspencer3> and?
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, got anything to add?
<rickspencer3> how is it going today?
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, was going to say that same thing, so no :)
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, is their a tracking page for server deployment?
<rickspencer3> I was just about to ask ;)
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, hmm, we are using kanban, which is just for the team
<kenvandine> oh... right
<rodrigo_> I'll ask and see if we can get something
<rodrigo_> public
<kenvandine> i have access to that
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, ah, cool
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, lets get it on the same wiki page
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/MaverickWeeklyReleases
<kenvandine> that's all i have for partner update
<kenvandine> oh... one more thing
<rickspencer3> iPhone with a clear screen?
<kenvandine> OLS blueprints are still not "accepted" so not showing up on the burndowns
<rickspencer3> oops
<rickspencer3> that can be fixed
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i have a list of blueprints... if you can accept them
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, sure, PM them
<kenvandine> it looks like chipaca doesn't have access to that
<rickspencer3> I'll do it asap
<kenvandine> will do
<rickspencer3> didrocks, are you going to cover ConnMan/Network indicator in your UNE section?
<rickspencer3> I assume that this roles out in UNE only for maverick, right?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: not really, but I can have a word about it
<didrocks> basically the network indicator is in kenvandine's hands
<kenvandine> yup
<didrocks> it won't be default for UNE before alpha3
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, you've got mail :)
<rickspencer3> but will end up in UNE, not the desktop, right?
<kenvandine> yes
<didrocks> right
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> just making sure :)
<rickspencer3> thanks kenvandine, didrocks
 * didrocks sees rickspencer3 being scared :)
<statik> I wanted to tell someone about the work I've been doing on merging Erlang from debian, was going to try and get it in before Alpha2 but I'm not sure if this is the right meeting to mention it in.
<rickspencer3> Riddell, Kubuntu update?
<kenvandine> i will try to get indicator-network ready for upload to maverick this week though
<kenvandine> so we have time
<Riddell>  * alpha 1 out and working reasonably
<Riddell>  * ninjas are cracking on with KDE SC 4.5 beta 2
<Riddell>  * a load of MIRs being applied for, neeed for koffice, kdevelop and KDE SC
<Riddell>  * kubuntu.org might get some progress, sysadmins are setting up a server for our guy to set up the site on
<rickspencer3> statik, we have a "any other business section" that comes in a bit
<statik> cool
<rickspencer3> Riddell, are your MIRs blocked at all?
<rickspencer3> do you need someone to ack those or anything?
<Riddell> rickspencer3: well I only just applied for them so not yet
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> thanks Riddell
<Riddell> but sometimes it takes a few weeks and I'd rather give warning now than get grumpy then
<rickspencer3> Riddell, that's what I was getting at
<seb128> we have a manpower issue for mir and sru I think
<rickspencer3> maybe someone could take of that for you quickly this time
<seb128> between pitti being on rotation, asac being rather busy, etc
<seb128> cjwatson sprinting this week and busy as well
<bryceh> we've got an x.org sru that would be really nice to get attention on
<seb128> speaking of MIR we have quite some for unity as well
<rickspencer3> sounds like we need more people in a position to accept MIRs?
<seb128> rickspencer3, we do yes
<seb128> and SRUs
<Riddell> yes
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to beg and plead for attention with stack of Unity and Kubuntu MIRs
<seb128> but those are not easy to find
<seb128> rickspencer3, thanks ;-)
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to beg and plead for attention with stack of xorg-xserver SRUs
<seb128> it's not a stack for xorg
<seb128> but we have a stack of other SRUs
<rickspencer3> seb128, ack
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue?queue_state=1
<rickspencer3> I'll see if I can negotiate something to clear the pipeline
<seb128> rickspencer3, thanks
<rickspencer3> tremolux, software-center update? (looks familiar)
<rickspencer3> :)
<tremolux> rickspencer3: you bet  :)
<tremolux> rickspencer3: I just summarized yours a bit since it hits the major points
<rickspencer3> tremolux, can you hit the 3 or 4 high points here for folks?
<tremolux> we just had a quick session with Ricardo Kirkner about the payment API
<tremolux> sure
<tremolux> we are moving well on buy something with all teams moving ahead
<tremolux> and will be doing some prototyping with the payment API this week
<rickspencer3> nice
<tremolux> the new apps on stable release is in good shape on the back end, support is pretty much there
<rickspencer3> tremolux, can we put an app in there to start testing it out?
<tremolux> and we just need to make the new apps fun and discoverable using a UI currently being spec'd by mpt
<rickspencer3> maybe just a window with a button or something?
<tremolux> rickspencer3: we just need the archive set up
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> "just"
<rickspencer3> :)
<tremolux> :)
<rickspencer3> is there an eta for that?
<tremolux> yeah, I'm not sure of the eta
<rickspencer3> ok
<tremolux> but we can make a test PPA
<tremolux> not blocked by it
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to find ETA for new apps archive
<rickspencer3> thanks tremolux
<rickspencer3> moving on ...
<tremolux> welcome
<rickspencer3> didrocks, UNE update?
<didrocks> so, unity 0.2 is pushed in maverick :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, what do we do if we want to run it on our netbooks?
<rickspencer3> $sudo apt-get install unity?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: well, right now, the situation is kind of ackward for that, you will need my help :)
<rickspencer3> ok
<didrocks> rickspencer3: I don't want to update ubuntu-netbook-default-settings and seeds until all components are in main
<rickspencer3> fair enough
<didrocks> all MIR are done, there are bunches of them
<rickspencer3> so we are blocked on MIRs there
<didrocks> (they are all listed in the desktopteam meeting page)
<didrocks> right
<rickspencer3> noted
<rickspencer3> anything to add didrocks?
<didrocks> then main -> new settings -> new seed
<rickspencer3> btw, Unity! Yeah!
<rickspencer3> can't wait to run it
<didrocks> no, I'll speak about cadence and release next week :)
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> thanks didrocks
<rickspencer3> moving on ..
<didrocks> you're welcome
<rickspencer3> seb128, release status?
<seb128> hey everybody
<seb128> so maverick alpha1 is out now
<seb128> which means we have an updated trend line following alpha2 now
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team-maverick-alpha-2.html
<seb128> as you can see we are slightly behind
<seb128> and not really making progresses recently
<seb128> so please update your work items regularly
<seb128> and let me or rick know if you are behind for some reason or need help
<seb128> ie we know chrisccoulson is busy full time on firefox updates for example
<rickspencer3> seb128, can we briefly discuss things we might want to move to A3?
<rickspencer3> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-user-accounts-dialog
<rickspencer3> ?
<seb128> rickspencer3, yes
<rickspencer3> maybe give chrisccoulson some breathing room there
<rickspencer3> ?
<seb128> I'm fine moving this one, though I think it can be done once firefox is out of the way
<rickspencer3> didrocks, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-quickly?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, once i've  got the firefox updates done, i should make relatively quick progress with that
<didrocks> rickspencer3: well, we have to speak about that with gedit plugin system which changes and will break every existing plugins
<didrocks> rickspencer3: so, it will make some room there. Not sure if we can have it for maverick because of that
<rickspencer3> didrocks, so move it to A3 and focus on Unity/UNE for rest of A2?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: sure
<rickspencer3> well ... Unity > quickly
<didrocks> I still can do the pushing gpg key and other stuff
<rickspencer3> didrocks, sounds good
<rickspencer3> let's talk alter about what to postpone
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, Empathy work, move it to A3?
<kenvandine> yeah
<rickspencer3> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-empathy-indicator
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I would rather have that done early that late
<rickspencer3> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-gwibber-test-suite also should go to A3
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, that already is
<kenvandine> there is just one WI for A2... which i can move
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, ok, there was one targeted for A2
<seb128> rickspencer3, there is only one item from this one which is to select the tool
<seb128> which seems fair enough
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah... that won't consume much time
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, can you please select the tool and then set that one to DONE?
<kenvandine> hehe... i will soon... maybe today
<rickspencer3> seb128, so you'd rather see kenvandine move https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-social-api to A3
<kenvandine> seb128, the empathy work is kind of blocked...
<rickspencer3> and do Empathy blueprint?
<seb128> kenvandine, on what?
<kenvandine> there are some upstream bugs for telepathy-glib vapi generation
<kenvandine> which is actively being worked on
<seb128> rickspencer3, do we really on those social api for maverick?
<seb128> ie will they be used?
<rickspencer3> seb128, yes
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so let's move empathy after that or to a3
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> I don't think we need to defer that much now though
<rickspencer3> I wonder if Empathy > SFTS APIs prioritize wise though
<seb128> we still have some weeks and we are on the trend line if you don't count foreing tasks
<rickspencer3> but if kenvandine is blocked on empathy, it doesn't matter anyway
<rickspencer3> seb128, bit if you eleminate foreign tasks, you have to lower the starting point for the trend line as well
<seb128> if we rely on those api for others changes I would say api > empathy
<rickspencer3> it's a moot point if kenvandine is blocked on empathy, anyway
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> i have the basic service written for empathy, it just doesn't do anything interesting yet :)
<rickspencer3> ok, so sounds like:
<rickspencer3> 1. we can get under the trendline by moving some work to A3
<seb128> I will check work items with team members during the week and bring us back on the line for next week
<rickspencer3> 2. once again, our eyes were bigger than our stomachs
<seb128> I guess we will see a drop tomorrow with didrocks work
<rickspencer3> seb128, yeah
<seb128> ie he got a stack of unity one checked today
<rickspencer3> ok
<didrocks> (thanks to seb128 again for all the NEW reviews :))
<seb128> rickspencer3, I don't think we are that far on estimation, but we didn't take things like the firefox security update in account for counting
<rickspencer3> seb128, any more on release status, I kind of grabbed the mic there
<seb128> no
<rickspencer3> yeah, firefox was lots of extra work
<rickspencer3> we should point out ...
<rickspencer3> that chrisccoulson is quite the hero!
<rickspencer3> we would be screwed without his tireless efforts these last week
<chrisccoulson> i will be glad when it's finished so i can start on maverick :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson rocks!!!
<chrisccoulson> and then we will be preparing for firefox 4 ;)
<tremolux> yeah chrisccoulson  \o/
 * asac hugs chrisccoulson 
 * chrisccoulson hugs asac
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, I'm working hard looking for another person, so hang in there
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<rickspencer3> and don't forget to take swap days when you get the chance!
<rickspencer3> also, thanks to ara for organizing the testing, but I guess she's not here
<rickspencer3> ok, moving on
<rickspencer3> any other business?
 * statik raises his hand
<rickspencer3> statik, go ahea
<rickspencer3> d
<statik> I have been working on merging erlang from debian. it's not a committed item, but i would like to get this updated before alpha2
<statik> i have run into a situation where it now has a new build-dep on fop, to build all the documentation
<statik> so the choice i am facing is to diverge further from debian, or write up a handful of MIRs for fop and the 4/5 java libs it depends on that are still in universe
<statik> fop, which depends on libsaxon-java, libxmlgraphics-commons-java, java-wrappers,libbatik-java (all still in universe)
<statik> so, since MIRs would cause work for you guys, i was looking for some guidance
<seb128> statik, seems rather an after meeting discussions
<seb128> ie we can discuss it there
<statik> seb128, ok cool. thanks!
<seb128> but no need to hold everybody for that I think
<statik> right
<seb128> rickspencer3, ^ what do you think?
<rickspencer3> after meeting discussion
<rickspencer3> but, let's make sure to help him out!
<rickspencer3> any other other business?
<seb128> I'm staying there after meeting to discuss that
<seb128> not from me
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<rickspencer3> alright, then
<rickspencer3> meeting adjourned ?
 * rickspencer3 taps gavel
<rickspencer3> thanks all!
<seb128> thanks rickspencer3, thanks everybody
<kenvandine> thx
<ArneGoetje> thanks
<didrocks> thanks everybody
<tremolux> thanks everybody
<rickspencer3> maverick! maverick! maverick!
<didrocks> tremolux: can you grab again the branch, I have a fix I guess :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, great job on Unity, keep it going, I am very excited
<tremolux> didrocks: sure will, thanks!
<didrocks> thanks rickspencer3 :)
<seb128> speaking of unity it might not be available today
<seb128> soyuz seem to have some slowness issue since the launchpad upgrade
<seb128> it's take a while to pick up some of the builds
<seb128> (was just a side note)
<didrocks> well, in any case, the settings to start it won't be, so no hurry for unity
<seb128> right
<didrocks> if people before the main MIR approval wants to install it, I can help them :)
<seb128> statik, hey
<tremolux> didrocks: woo!  that fixed it!  (OneConf)
<tremolux> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> tremolux: sweet, it seems you have package with no candidate :)
<didrocks> tremolux: thanks for testing, keep me posted :)
<tremolux> didrocks: will do  :)
<seb128> statik, still there?
<statik> seb128, sorry stepped away for a minute.
<statik> i'm still here
<seb128> statik, ok
<seb128> so how did you build your documentation before?
<statik> seb128: it's complex, there is also a separate erlang-docs-html package but i believe the debian maintainer is working on combining these together
<statik> seb128, just to provide some additional picture, our current ubuntu package is crippled because the wxWindows build-dep is cut out
<statik> so erlang developers that use ubuntu get very annoyed that there is no debugger, things like that
<statik> so i'm worried about also removing the docs on top of the current situation
<seb128> hum
<seb128> you "believe the debian maintainer is working on combining these together"
<statik> once i can get this base version upgraded, i have a plan to split the source package so that erlang2 will have the packages like the debugger and things like that that can stay in universe
<seb128> which means that's not an issue right now?
<statik> i should not mention erlang-docs-html, it is a totally separate issue (despite the name)
<statik> the issue is just that merging from debian, the erlang source package has a new build-dep on fop, which is used to build the erlang-docs binary package (which is in universe)
<seb128> how is it working in lucid?
<seb128> you have no documentation?
<seb128> or it's built an another way?
<statik> seb128: looking at changelog I see this is because in lucid docs were in that separate erlang-doc-html package
<statik> and now sergei has moved the docs into the main erlang source package
<statik> so in lucid the docs were in a separate package
<statik> the crux of the problem seems to be how many things are in this one source package
<seb128> right
<seb128> it seems the debian maintainer or the upstream ones think it's easier to have things in sync with one source
<seb128> well I see 3 options there
<statik> yes, there are all kinds of problems with the separate package
<seb128> - not building the documentation
<seb128> - getting the build-depends promoted
<seb128> - having a second erlang source in universe to build other binaries
<statik> so my plan is to have a second source in universe anyway
<seb128> you said you would do 3 anyway for the wx frontend etc?
<seb128> ok, so make the documentation be built from this one?
<seb128> I would go for that one if you have an erlang source in universe
<seb128> otherwise the second choice would be to mir and maintain the things required for to build the documentation
<statik> that sounds like a good plan. so first step will be to just cut out the documentation, then add it in along with the wx related packages when I prepare and erlang2 for universe
<statik> If other projects were going to start using fop then it would have been worth it to do the MIR stuff
<statik> but it seems like the only realistic option is to split the source and deal with very painful merges from debian
<statik> seb128, this has been a very helpful discussion, thanks!
<seb128> statik, you're welcome
<statik> seb128, I have upload rights for erlang but when I create erlang2 maybe I can ping you for sponsoring since we have discussed the plan for it?
<seb128> statik, you might want to ask doko about fop
<seb128> ok, sure
<seb128> you don't want to name it erlang2 if that's the same source
<seb128> rather "erlang-universe"
<statik> oh, that would be better indeed
<statik> much more descriptive
<seb128> and make sure it doesn't build the binaries built by the main variant
<seb128> just the extra ones
<statik> right, that should be easy.
 * statik heads off to start hacking
<didrocks> Laney: weird, depite your --enable-meego (as I've done in 1.6), you don't have any /usr/lib/banshee/meego-panel-banshe (pointed by meego desktop file) for the netbook interface, did you include it in a .install?
<didrocks> Laney: ok, saw that you splitted in a meego-banshee package. So, I would expect usr/lib/banshee/meego-panel-banshee and meego-panel-banshee.desktop installed in it
<rickspencer3> kenvandine,
<rickspencer3> + Generate bindings for libgwibber for python: DONE
<rickspencer3> yeah!
<dobey> E: ubuntuone-client source: version-substvar-for-external-package libsyncdaemon-1.0-dev -> libsyncdaemon-1.0
<dobey> lintian, you make no sense to me :(
<soren> dobey: Look at lintian-info. It's your friend.
<dobey> soren: i think i know why it's complaining; i just think it's wrong :)
<dobey> soren: i'm trying to do a versioned depends on something that is Provides: by another package
<dobey> and it doesn't seem to like that :(
<soren> We support versioned provides?
<soren> That's new.
<soren> dobey: I have a hard time coming up with a case where that lintian error would be wrong... What are you doing, exactly?
<dobey> well it didn't complain about the Provides: libsyncdaemon-1.0 (= ${source:Version})
<dobey> just the dependency on it
<dobey> hum
<ajmitch> why are you providing that & trying to depend on an exact version of it?
<geser> if nothing didn't change Provides are unversioned
<dobey> ajmitch: confusion. directed at substvars now, but getting a different error :-/
<lifeless> RAOF: I want to pick your brain about nividia glx stuff, I think
<RAOF> lifeless: Ok.  Want to do it in #ubuntu-x?
<lifeless> sure
<rickspencer3> RAOF, robert_ancell, TheMuso, can we start Eastern Edition a tad late?
 * rickspencer3 needs a cup of tea
<TheMuso> Sure.
<RAOF> Sure.  I'll get me a cuppa too!
<robert_ancell> np
<TheMuso> Tea is actually not a bad idea, at least here in this cold weather.
<robert_ancell> seb128, up late?
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-06-09
<seb128> robert_ancell, yeah, didn't do that many late hacking evening recently
<seb128> robert_ancell, I need one every now and then ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, heh :)
<robert_ancell> seb128, yay, do we have pygi now?
<seb128> robert_ancell, yes
<seb128> robert_ancell, I did get pygobject built with it on as well
<robert_ancell> seb128, did you notice it was faster to get it in via debian than via ubuntu?
<seb128> robert_ancell, it was not
<seb128> your copyright was not correct for the ubuntu upload
<seb128> I reviewed the first upload the day you uploaded! ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah and they fixed it and uploaded it.  Don't know why it took so long to hit the archives after that though
<seb128> robert_ancell, because an archive admin needs to do it
<seb128> and it was a 3 days weekends for most europeans
<robert_ancell> ah
<seb128> and we don't work on weekends
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw how did you get it in Debian?
<robert_ancell> seb128, added my package to the bug report, they fixed up the details
<seb128> nice
<robert_ancell> someone else had a package but there's was really complex.  I finally worked out how to make a proper Python package
<seb128> yeah, packaging is still not as easy as it could
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw dunno if you have seen but I assigned you some bugs
<robert_ancell> it will be better when everything finally migrates
<robert_ancell> what packages?
<seb128> robert_ancell, you don't read bug emails!
<seb128> robert_ancell, you should try to have a mail folder for things assigned to you
<robert_ancell> seb128, I have a lot of bug email!
<seb128> robert_ancell, so they don't get in the noise
<robert_ancell> yea
<TheMuso> 8/c
<seb128> robert_ancell, gdm and compiz
<robert_ancell> oh. thanks.
<seb128> robert_ancell, compiz is an issue with the compiz decorator when it fallback to no using compiz
<seb128> the decorator seems to be still running and creating issues
<seb128> robert_ancell, gdm there is a vt switch issue and passwd reading one which is said to be ubuntu specific
<seb128> there is no hurry for those
<seb128> but they are on the list of "would be nice to fix for lucid .1"
<seb128> robert_ancell, you know about https://bugs.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/+assignedbugs
<seb128> robert_ancell, ?
<robert_ancell> yup
<seb128> robert_ancell, you should try to keep that list matching what you have on your todolist ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, if you sort by newest first the 3 I mentioned are listed first on the list
<robert_ancell> seb128, heh, can you see the OEM bugs?
<seb128> robert_ancell, no, I've 15 bugs on your list
<rickspencer3> well, now that the seb128 whip cracking is over ...
<TheMuso> heh
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, TheMuso, RAOF quick Easter Edition?
<seb128> lol
<TheMuso> Sure
<robert_ancell> go
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-06-08
<rickspencer3> it was a very "statusy" meeting
<rickspencer3> so how about if I hit the high points first
<rickspencer3> then let you guys read through and see if you have questions
<TheMuso> sure
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so chrisccoulson is working his a** off getting the mozilla update ready
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<rickspencer3> he's encountered a couple of issues that he thinks he can fix
<rickspencer3> before they ship the new FF
<rickspencer3> or shortly thereafter
<rickspencer3> FF will release soon
<rickspencer3> lots of good testing done, but still expect some breakages
<rickspencer3> Unity 0.2 was release on Friday
<rickspencer3> and is now in universe
<rickspencer3> didrocks has MIRed it, but need to get those acked
<rickspencer3> I have an action to see if I can unblock the stack of MIRs and SRUs
<rickspencer3> Ubuntu One and Dx are on a weekly release cadence again
<rickspencer3> we are above the trend line
<rickspencer3> so we discussed work items that we could move to A3
<rickspencer3> I think those were the high points
<TheMuso> cool
<rickspencer3> RAOF, how are the xorg-xserver updates going?
<RAOF> rickspencer3: They're pretty much done.  There are a couple of syncs outstanding, and then we need to upload the xorg to flip the final switch.
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> so the actual update is not yet available?
<RAOF> mvo had a busy afternoon of sponsoring, yesterday :)
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> nice
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> do you guys want to skim the irc logs, and let me know if you have any questions?
<RAOF> All the updates are available, but the metapackage built from the “xorg” source package doesn't yet point to all the new ABIs.
<TheMuso> Already started to.
<RAOF> I'm looking to see if anyone's shouting about breakage yet ):
 * ajmitch only has virtualbox drivers to complain about, but they're expected to break, it seems :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh btw, "WARNING (desktop-maverick-mozilla-team-discussion): assignee "yokozar" is not a valid Launchpad account"
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not sure if that's a typo or somebody who is not on launchpad
<seb128> TheMuso, WARNING (desktop-maverick-gnome3-accessibility-readiness): no work items defined
<seb128> TheMuso, should that spec be on the maverick list of not or have work items?
<TheMuso> seb128: No, it was informational
<TheMuso> s/was/is/
<seb128> TheMuso, ok, thanks
<ajmitch> seb128: yokozar is scottritchie, I think
<TheMuso> Yes thats correct.
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<seb128> ajmitch, chrisccoulson, TheMuso: thanks
<micahg> sorry, my fault :)
 * RAOF sees whether launchpad will accept the 200Mb vmcore attached to that kernel crash.
<TheMuso> ouch
<TheMuso> RAOF: is that compressed?
<RAOF> Dunno.  It's the apport kernel crash script.
<TheMuso> ah ok
<RAOF> If it doesn't work this time I'll just file a bug normally and attach the apport report to it.
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, what was the python binding you wanted to work in pygi?
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, it's for empathy
<rickspencer3> tomeu is working on it
<rickspencer3> he will make it easy to use the contact picker
<rickspencer3> than writing a sweet Python API to make tubes easy and fun
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, and the existing python bindings didn't do it?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, I'm looking for an example to blog about doing something there wasn't bindings for previously
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, they hated the existing API or something
<rickspencer3> I forget
<Laney> didrocks: looks like we missed that, please file a bts bug
<lifeless> a
<robert_ancell> RAOF, do you know how X chooses what VT to start on?
<RAOF> I think it gets told which VT to start on, by gdm.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, no, it doesn't.  I'm looking at a patch that adds the functionality and wondering what happens now.  There is a bug where you create a lot of X servers then log out and you are left on an empty VT.  I'm not sure if it's the next X process doesn't know what VT to start on or GDM doesn't know what VT to direct you to
<RAOF> X would be much easier to read if there weren't all these global variables scattered about the plaec.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, is no-one cleaning those up?
<RAOF> Not that I can see.
<robert_ancell> *sigh*
<robert_ancell> RAOF, oh, what is your opinion on xcb?
<RAOF> Eh.
<RAOF> A better way of talking to the X server isn't unwelcome, but I've never really had to care.
<RAOF> *I* tend not to talk X11, anyway.  I talk GTK, cairo, etc.
<RAOF> ioctl(fd, VT_OPENQRY, &xf86Info.vtno)
<RAOF> That's where X gets its VT from
<RAOF> xf86OpenConsole, in hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/lnx_init.c
<robert_ancell> RAOF, nice, just what I wanted.  The patch was trawling through /proc to find a free vt.  This is much nicer
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<james_w> morning desktoppers!
<baptistemm> hi there
<baptistemm> pitti, I need to talk for 2 months about a regression in bluetooth potentially caused by fix done by you
<baptistemm> I have no motivation to look at bluetooth atm :)
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, baptistemm
<pitti> hey james_w
<baptistemm> hi pitti
<baptistemm> and james_w
<pitti> baptistemm: oh, by me?
<baptistemm> I wanted to have a look but dodn't had time, so i guess I'll point you the bug number
<didrocks> Guten morgen pitti
<didrocks> hey james_w
<didrocks> lut baptistemm
<james_w> didrocks is a man of many languages
<didrocks> james_w: if only it was true :-)
<baptistemm> pitti, bug 550288
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 550288 in bluez (Ubuntu) "bluez fails to discover mx5000 keyboard and mouse (affects: 36) (dups: 1) (heat: 185)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550288
<baptistemm> now I have to go, but you can ping me
<seb128> hello
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hello pitti
<pitti> baptistemm: ah, got it; I updated the bug accordingly
<didrocks> sallut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> hum
<seb128> pitti, is there a way to spy on a running process stdout?
<seb128> or somebody else who might know
<pitti> seb128: one workaround would be to attach strace and listen for write(), and look for writes to fd 1 and 2
<seb128> pitti, doesn't do what I need
<pitti> cat /proc/4289/fd/1 -> that doesn't work, anyway
<seb128>  writev(6, [{"l\3\1\1\376\3\0\0\34\0\0\0O\0\0\0\6\1s\0\5\0\0\0:1.71\0\0\0"..., 96}, {"\371\3\0\0Traceback (most recent call "..., 1022}], 2) = 1118
<seb128> I'm interested in the stacktrace
<pitti> seb128: but it's there? (with -s10000 anwyay)
<seb128> pitti, oh right, it is
<seb128> I didn't know about -s
<pitti> (it's stderr, BTW)
<pitti> RAOF: for https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-xorg-gpu-freeze-reports, what would you like add_video_info() to do?
<pitti> RAOF: doesn't the xorg hook already collect all information about this? i. e. should I just move it from the package hook to hookutils/
<pitti> ?
<didrocks> seb128: you told on both fspot bug reports that we are considering 0.6.2 for lucid which contains both fixes? Is there any news about that?
<seb128> didrocks, we will not do the update, lot of changes there
<seb128> didrocks, ie some ten thousand codelines changes
<didrocks> seb128: ok, just to confirm before backporting the changes :)
<seb128> didrocks, btw did you figure what is wrong with banshee yesterday?
<didrocks> seb128: wrong packaging in debian, I'll fix it in ubuntu and fw the patch to Debian
<didrocks> seb128: then, I want to play a little bit with the interface to see what's and how to change to fit our needs
<seb128> ok
<RAOF> pitti: What we wanted was a bunch of stuff from /sys that KMS drivers produce.  Specifically: dpms  edid  enabled  modes power/ status from /sys/class/drm/card$NUM-$CONNECTOR
<pitti> RAOF: perhaps you can add the stuff that you need to the whiteboard?
<RAOF> I'll do that now.
<RAOF> Thanks!
<pitti> RAOF: cheers
<pitti> I'll try to get that done soon then
<pitti> RAOF: my other question is about the other WI of mine in that spec; what does "turn debugging on" mean?
<RAOF> pitti: That's partially dependent on the outcome of some of the kernel team's WIs on that spec.  If they don't come up with anything better then “turn debugging on” would mean “add drm.debug=0x06” to the kernel command line.  I'll add that to the whiteboard, too.
<pitti> RAOF: many thanks
<didrocks> RAOF: we don't have f-spot bzr branch?
<RAOF> didrocks: Not apart from the auto-import, no.
<didrocks> RAOF: ok, thanks
<seb128> pitti, hey
<seb128> pitti, robert_ancell did a gdm update to lucid-proposed to fix a bug we want to sru
<seb128> pitti, it's based on your new version which failed verification though
<seb128> pitti, how do we move forward there?
<pitti> seb128: my preferred option would be to back out the new upstream version for now, and use 2.30.1+reverted2.30.0 or so
<seb128> :-(
<pitti> seb128: the two bugs which I marked v-failed were for the xsession.d scripts, but they are fine
<seb128> was the new version breaking things?
<seb128> or failing to improve things?
<pitti> but the new upstream change to attempt to fix the login buttons and user switcher caused crashes
<pitti> hang on
<pitti> regressions
<pitti> so I'd like to have the packaging fixes (xsession.d for XRESOURCES etc.) for now, and ignore the new upstream version
<pitti> seb128: bug 579044 is the regression
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 579044 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Setting disable_user_list to true causes gdm to crash on clicking "Log In" (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579044
<pitti> seb128: I haven't had time to track that down yet, so unless you or Robert want to I'd suggest to revert it back to 2.30.0
<pitti> the "Login" -> "switch to" fix never worked anyway
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<alf__> didrocks: Hi!
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> pitti, did you upstream the regression issue?
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, i'm good thanks. how are you? are you enjoying your new role? :)
<pitti> seb128: no, not yet; sorry, no time yet
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I do, although I keep being pulled back :)
<seb128> pitti, ok, do you want me to take over doing the sru with version downgrade and upstream that one
<chrisccoulson> pitti - heh, there's no escaping ;)
<pitti> seb128: if you or Robert can, I'd appreciate
<seb128> pitti, in exchange you can maybe review some of the srus when you have free slots ;-)
<pitti> seb128: yes, I plan to
<seb128> pitti, rick has an action item to try to see if he can bring manpower to help on mir and sru
<didrocks> alf__: hey
<huats> morning everyone
<seb128> lut huats
<didrocks> good morning huats
<huats> pitti, and seb128 o/
<huats> and didrocks too of course :)
<asac> seb128: pitti: i plan to reach out to desktop and foundations team managers asking for fresh blood on MIRs
<asac> lool confirmed that he is on zero this cycle too ... so that makes it hard
<seb128> asac, ok, thanks
<seb128> asac, we have quite some need for mir right now
<pitti> it's tricky; it does need some experienced developers to judge how maintainable a package is, but yes
<seb128> asac, ie unity needs several of those
<seb128> kubuntu as well
<pitti> unity ones should be easy, though
<asac> seb128: well. if its strategic there is not much around no MIRing them, so prepromotion should be fine in worst case
<pitti> there's little debate over those
<seb128> well easy or not if nobody has time for mir they will be stucked
<pitti> seb128: promote them to main and milestone the bugs to beta
<asac> ack
<pitti> it's primarily an issue of having a package check
<seb128> pitti, asac: thanks
<asac> if you feel you are blocked
<pitti> not a yes/no decision
<pitti> same for Kubuntu (Riddell already does that in some cases)
<asac> at best wait a few days ... then complain in bug and say you pre-promoted
<seb128> asac, I'm not "blocked" but UNE switching to unity is waiting on those
<alf__> didrocks: We have been talking with asac about our needs concerning the clutter package. We mainly need to be able to produce multiple libraries from that package for various backends of clutter.
<pitti> seb128: please don't block on those, just do it
<seb128> asac, pitti: if you are happy to promote now and deal with paperwork later I would be happy
<pitti> the earlier we have that in the dailies, the better
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<asac> seb128: sure go ahead
<seb128> asac, thanks
<asac> seb128: just update the bugs that you did that and milestone them
<alf__> didrocks: I have made a first attempt at it at ppa:afrantzis/clutter
<didrocks> seb128: pitti: ok, changing seed and -default-settings today
<seb128> asac, will do
<asac> thx
<pitti> yohoo! welcome, unity
<seb128> didrocks, can you let me know what need promotion there or in query?
<didrocks> alf__: I'm afraid I won't have time today to review it, do you trigger more than one build?
<didrocks> seb128: one sec
<alf__> didrocks: Yes, it needs to be configured differently for each backend
<didrocks> seb128: do you want the list of binary package or source package is enough for you to get the list?
<seb128> didrocks, sources
<seb128> didrocks, just give me the mir bug numbers if you want
<didrocks> seb128: so https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-06-08#UNE Update you have the MIR list
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: thanks to you for pushing the red button :)
<didrocks> alf__: ok, I'll have a look later this week, do you have a packaging branch somewhere?
<alf__> didrocks: No, I 'll make one and let you know
<didrocks> alf__: sweet, thanks
<alf__> didrocks: thank you :)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> shouldn't xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.11.0-1ubuntu1 have the new abi version?
<seb128> pitti, is marking a spec informational enough to get if off the tracked specs for the cycle?
<pitti> seb128: the WI tracker doesn't currently look at the spec status
<seb128> pitti, or should the serie goal be unset?
<pitti> seb128: if you want it to, patches appreciate :)  (or just commit yourself)
<seb128> ok, so serie goal unsetting it is
<pitti> seb128: unsetting target works
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> (I don't want it enough to work on it ;-)
<seb128> mvo, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-software-center-front-end
<seb128> "WARNING (desktop-maverick-software-center-front-end): assignee "olivier-tilloy" is not a valid Launchpad account"
<seb128> mvo, ^ do you know who is olivier and what is his real launchpad account name?
<seb128> osomon it seems
<mvo> seb128: yes, osomon
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, my phone line has completely died today :(
<chrisccoulson> it's a good job i've got 3G
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how did the call to support for your speed issues go?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - they did the usual "did you reboot your router routine", but it magically fixed itself in the end anyway
<seb128> so maybe they did something ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> pitti, the gdm xsession.desktop, do you think it should be in the sru?
<pitti> didn't I?
<seb128> pitti, it adds a non translated technical item to the list
<pitti> seb128: I don't insist on it, it just seemed an easy thing to do
<seb128> pitti, well, I'm redoing a sru which should have a chance to go to updates
<pitti> if you have any doubt about it, just kill it, and we'll just add it to maverick
<seb128> so I want only safe changes ;-)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, I will delay for now, I think it's a quite technical item for normal users
<seb128> and it's not translated
<pitti> ack
<seb128> so let's get maverick feedback first
<seb128> pitti, I uploaded the current sru to maverick
<seb128> so we can debug the new version issues there
<pitti> seb128: ah, good, since that's already in bzr
<seb128> now I'm doing a sru based on the current lucid version
<seb128> pitti, I don't want to push for my srus (yet) but bryceh mentioned that the xorg-server sru would appreciate a review
<pitti> ok, I'll have a look
<seb128> pitti, if you have some time to unblock this one
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> uh, three xorg uploads with the same version number
<ogra> makes it probably better :)
<ogra> who knows
 * pitti takes the latest ones and rejects the older two 7.1 uploads
<pitti> bryceh: ^ FYI
<seb128> pitti, I guess yes, the 2 old ones are the same "change contact informations for issues to launchpad"
<seb128> pitti, which is included in the recent upload which has other bug fixes as well
<pitti> right, but that's contained in the latest one as well, together with some crash fixes
<seb128> pitti, if you have still some sru time after that one I sort of lobby for the telepathy-butterfly update, it fixes some crasher and a bug which makes empathy not display some messages coming from some msn clients
<seb128> pitti, the other ones are "nice to fix" but there is hurry to get those in so I'm happy to wait until some other sru team member doing regular review
<pitti> ok
<seb128> pitti, thanks ;-)
<pitti> seb128: shall I reject robert's gdm upload then, and wait for your's?
<seb128> pitti, yes please
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for the SRUing
<seb128> pitti, thanks!
<didrocks> seb128: did you see my comment on fspot, what do you think about, still worth uploading the partial fix?
<seb128> didrocks, which one?
<didrocks> on bug #112684
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 112684 in f-spot (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "F-Spot deletes temporary image files too early when sending mails (affects: 5) (heat: 37)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/112684
<seb128> didrocks, the one of the bug saying it fixes the email issue but not some random click one?
<seb128> didrocks, I didn't understand the click issue
<seb128> didrocks, but it seems to fix the bug described there, other bugs should be tracked with other tickets
<didrocks> it fixes the timeout (the temp file was removed)
<didrocks> no, it diesn't fix the bug described
<didrocks> the description was: click on File -> Send
<didrocks> then click an another image on fspot
<didrocks> and then, you can't send your email with thunderbird
<didrocks> (it removes the temp filename)
<didrocks> this usecase isn't fixed
<seb128> so it's only if you keep the photo you want to send selected?
<didrocks> right
<seb128> ok, seems not worth a sru
<didrocks> well, the other use case is:
<seb128> if you keep the email composer open there is a good chance you keep browsing in fspot
<didrocks> click on file -> Send
<didrocks> sure
<didrocks> so yeah, not worth sruing this one
<didrocks> the other is harder to test, but it seems to work
<seb128> let's sru it when upstream fixes the cleaning on selection change
<didrocks> ok, we can wait for both
<seb128> well try to sru it and ask people who complained to test the sru
<didrocks> but I'm not sure this case is clear in upstream's mind as the upstream bug was closed
<seb128> didrocks, can you drop a comment there on on #f-spot on irc.gnome.org?
<didrocks> so, maybe opening a new one describing again this particular case
<didrocks> seb128: sure, will do that in 10 minutes, finishing some seed playing first :)
<seb128> rubenv is the upstream maintainer on #f-spot, you can ping him directly
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> ok, thanks, I will
<alf__> didrocks: I have uploaded the packaging branch to lp:~afrantzis/ubuntu/maverick/clutter-1.0/latest-with-eglx
<didrocks> alf__: thanks, I bookmark that and try to have an eye on that tomorrow or on Friday :)
<alf__> didrocks: Great, thanks!
<didrocks> alf__: yw :)
<didrocks> ok, all unity transitionned is ready, just need to rebuild the netbook metackage once all components are detected as being in main
<didrocks> (and then, the scare about CD size will come back) :)
<kenvandine> didrocks,  yay
<didrocks> hey kenvandine
 * kenvandine wonders when u1 file sync will become reliable again :/
<seb128> didrocks, ok, promotion, forgot to do those since I was waiting on the unity binaries to be published now
<didrocks> seb128: there is a new binary (-ubuntu2), maybe you should wait for it if not already there?
<didrocks> not sure if it can trigger some kind of race condition :)
<seb128> no race don't worry
<seb128> let's me finish that gdm sru and look at those promotion as well
<didrocks> sure :)
<didrocks> thanks seb128
<seb128> didrocks, do you have time to design and upload some xorg updates from RAOF?
<seb128> didrocks, nothing to build, just sign and sponsor
<didrocks> seb128: sure, that can be quick
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> RAOF, ^
<seb128> didrocks, you rock ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: heh thanks, you rock too :-)
<RAOF> didrocks: www.cooperteam.net has all the packages.
<didrocks> RAOF: waow, can you point me to some dsc file that needs sponsorship? :)
<didrocks> RAOF: the 21 of them?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> I can double check for you, if you like :)
<didrocks> ok, getting and pushing so :)
<didrocks> RAOF: well, as you wish, I assume you've done an rm -rf * before pushing the new ones :)
<didrocks> hum, there is 24 _sources.changes
<didrocks> not matchin the 21 .dsc :)
<didrocks> matching*
<RAOF> Sorry.  There were 3 siliconmotion changes in there which shouldn't have been.
<RAOF> Should now match
<didrocks> 22 :)
<didrocks> one more!
<didrocks> RAOF: you have xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion_1.7.4.orig.tar.gz and xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion_1.7.3.orig.tar.gz
<didrocks> oh ok, you just remove the *.changes
<didrocks> just have to track which one shouldn't be there :)
<RAOF> It's the savage one.
<RAOF> They now match.
<didrocks> right, just found it too :)
<didrocks> RAOF: that was a fun game, thanks ;) Ok, will sponsoring that now
<RAOF> Next time I need 21 no-change rebuilds sponsored I'll dput them individually to my server, rather than copying the Rebuilds/ directory accross :)
<didrocks> heh :-)
<seb128> pitti, bug #585574 has the new gdm upload debdiff
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 585574 in gdm (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "With timed login enabled, logging in as another user fails. (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585574
<pitti> seb128: ah, so you backported changes from .2? nice
 * pitti hugs the new gdm maintainer
<seb128> lol
<seb128> right, I backported some fixes which seemed not risky and worth it
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> seb128: how come the debdiff has changes to upstream source?
<seb128> which one?
<pitti> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50011555/gdm-simplified.debdiff
<seb128> read the comment
<pitti> ah, right
<pitti> sorry
<seb128> it was to make your job easier
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> double-hug :)
<seb128> the real debdiff is before
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> robert_ancell's fix is non trivial
<pitti> ugh, yes
<seb128> if you want to let it settle some days in maverick before accepting I guess that would be ok
<pitti> we can let it settle in proposed
<seb128> that as well
 * pitti still running lucid, and I suppose a lot of other folks do as well
<seb128> I still do
<seb128> I think I will upgrade my main machine in some weeks
<seb128> waiting for the sru wave to settle
<seb128> there is still GNOME .2 updates coming
<seb128> I've my desktop and my netbook on maverick though
<seb128> it's also nice to keep my laptop in a working suspend resume state etc ;-)
<dobey> seb128, pitti: any idea why i only received e-mail for one of my uploads yesterday? I never got an e-mail confirmation from the ubuntuone-storage-protocol upload to maverick
<pitti> perhaps it was only sponsored yesterday?
<pitti> oh, you're a PPU now, aren't you?
<dobey> yes i am
<pitti> no idea then, I'm afraid
<dobey> ubuntuone-client got uploaded, but i did it last night, hours after i'd done the dput for ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<pitti> usually they get accepted within 5 mins
<dobey> is there any way to figure out what wen wrong, or should i just try to dput again?
<pitti> dobey: you didn't get a "REJECTED" mail either?
<dobey> no, i got no mail
<pitti> dobey: try to dput again (and remove the .upload file before), and watch for error messages
<pitti> unsigned .changes don't get reject emails, perhaps you forgot to debsign or so?
<dobey> nope, it signed, but i'll re-do the debuild -S too
<dobey> huh
<dobey> there was no .upload file. i guess dput lied to me yesterday perhaps
<pitti> at least that points to a local problem then
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> well i'll check my e-mail again in a few minutes i guess :)
<jcastro> hi didrocks, on upgrade to UNE on maverick I don't get the launcher thing, am I missing something?
<didrocks> jcastro: yeah, you are missing the last ubuntu-netbook-default-settings which is <checking state>
<jcastro> didrocks: ah ok, I can wait!
<didrocks> jcastro: not yet built :)
<didrocks> jcastro: and ubuntu-netbook metapackage will be soon updated too to get all the dep for you
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> didrocks: do you know if this unity has the support for the global menu?
<didrocks> jcastro: it has the panel for it, I haven't tested it (ie, installed the package) as I try to keep my maverick box only "maverick" and don't mix with lucid component
<jcastro> yeah, I kind of drove over that mongrel cliff already. I'll let you know, heh
<didrocks> so, I guess if you install the global menu from the une ppa, you should have it
<didrocks> sweet, thanks :)
<dobey> pitti: just got the accepted mail. :)
<pitti> dobey: solar flares, I say!
<dobey> must be
<dobey> they must have burned the sky too, because all i see today are clouds :)
<pitti> here, too
<pitti> thunderstorms since yesterday :-(
<cassidy> seb128, I just released Empathy 2.30.1.1. But check release notes, you'll probably have to revert a commit (assuming you still ship an old version of gnome-icon-theme)
<seb128> cassidy, we do yes, I will, thanks
<seb128> desrt, hello
<seb128> desrt, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50019388/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.glib2.0_2.25.8-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> desrt, "/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.25.8/glib/gvariant-parser.c:2290: error: incompatible type for argument 2 of 'IA__g_variant_new_parsed_va'"
<seb128> "/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.25.8/glib/gvariant-parser.c:2174: note: expected 'struct va_list *' but argument is of type 'va_list'"
<seb128> desrt, is that a known issue? do you have a bug about it in bugzilla.gnome.org?
<seb128> didrocks, bug #542345 is yours when you have some time
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 542345 in gdm (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "gdm crashes when it encounters a .desktop session file it can't read (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542345
<didrocks> seb128: will have a look, thanks
<seb128> +        res = get_session_comment_for_file (filename, &comment);
<seb128> +        if (! res) {
<seb128> +                g_critical ("Cannot read specified session file: %s", filename);
<seb128> +                g_free (filename);
<seb128> +                exit (1);
<seb128> +        }
<seb128> didrocks, I think the exit there is the issue
<seb128> didrocks, if there is no comment it should just return
<seb128> didrocks, I've added a comment on the bug
<didrocks> seb128: right, I should return an empty string
<didrocks> seb128: all is clear, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> didrocks, no hurry to fix it, I just did a SRU update today
<seb128> but seems robert_ancell has other issues to fix in his change
<seb128> so we might do another SRU in the next days
<seb128> would be nice to get that change in if we can
<didrocks> ok, I will do that with a fresh brain tomorrow morning, I should have some memory leakage there, being very slow now :)
<seb128> didrocks, enough work, time for some easy tasks and calling it a day!
<didrocks> seb128: exactly! I'm puzzled about the main promotion, I saw you did it, but rmadison keeps telling me the component are in universe
<didrocks> should be some publisher daily, would be nice to refresh ubuntu-netbook today to get an iso tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> ooh, thunder
<chrisccoulson> first thunderstorm of the year :)
<seb128> bigon, you might want to backport the git commit I just backported to pygobject in maverick to Debian as well
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thunder there as well
<chrisccoulson> heh, excellent :)
 * hyperair gets thunder every afternoon.
<seb128> bigon, http://git.gnome.org/browse/pygobject/commit/?id=46c91a11d448e5e11d142d3362aff1483226bca4
<seb128> bigon, it avoids having error displayed on "import gtk" if pygi is not installed which is the case since pygobject is built with it
<seb128> bigon, you are welcome to grab also the 2 others fixes we have in maverick if you want, one should be not be required with pygi on now but the second can be useful
<desrt> seb128: we have a bug
<desrt> seb128: will be fixing it
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> pitti, 'night
<desrt> seb128: pushedf
<seb128> desrt, thanks!
<didrocks> good night pitti
<didrocks> hey desrt
<desrt> hey
<seb128> didrocks, you need libgee to be mir as well for unity
<didrocks> seb128: oh it's not in main? sorry, will do the MIR now
<seb128> didrocks, not it's not, no hurry
<seb128> didrocks, I tried to apt-get install on my netbook to see if everything installed was in main now
<didrocks> seb128: sorry about that, I looked at all the dep but for well known one, I was convinced they all were in main, my bad
<seb128> didrocks, no worry
<seb128> didrocks, you can do that tomorrow no hurry
<didrocks> seb128: ok, will do tomorrow morning, after the gdm fix :)
<seb128> ok ;-)
<didrocks> maybe unity should recommends ubuntu-netbook-default-settings thinking about it (I removed that yesterday), but as without the session, it's difficult to launch unity by oneself, that should be done (for people who apt-get install unity, without installing ubuntu-netbook)
<LaserJock> didrocks: maybe the unity package should hold the GDM session?
<didrocks> LaserJock: not really, some settings aren't for unity, but for UNE
<didrocks> like power management, and so on
<LaserJock> I mean put the unity stuff in the unity package
<LaserJock> and then the rest in the -settings package
<LaserJock> so if somebody wanted to get just unity it would at least start up
<didrocks> LaserJock: not sure that changing the defaut session option will please everyone, and it's needed for starting unity in fullscreen (in non windowed mode)
<LaserJock> it just seems a little odd that you would need ubuntu-netbook-default-settings to get Unity to work
<didrocks> you can launch unity in windowed mode, but as other new ui, you should launch a complete session to enjoy it
<didrocks> dinner time, ++
<LaserJock> ah, then that makes sense
<seb128> pedro_, hey
<seb128> pedro_, do you think we should drop n-c-b from maverick now?
<seb128> pedro_, I see you set one bug there to triaged today
<pedro_> seb128, hello, yes i think so, we're not having any new bugs there since last year
<pedro_> seb128, most of people are using brasero now and upstream is not really interesting on keep developing n-c-b anyways
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, who's on point for getting gwibber working again in maverick?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, kees
<kenvandine> it is a kernel thing
<kenvandine> he knows, it is breaking other things too
<rickspencer3> it's anything that uses desktopcouch, right?
<kenvandine> also launchpad
<rickspencer3> you have to run them with sudo
<rickspencer3> it's a PITA
<kenvandine> it breaks a couple things other than desktopcouch
<didrocks> launchpad integration is broken as well because of the ptrace restriction
<didrocks> but it's fixed, the kernel is waiting for building
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, that fix will also fix desktopcouch
<rickspencer3> well, this is the time in the cycle to make changes like this
<seb128> rickspencer3, kenvandine: the linux change was in yesterday's upload
<rickspencer3> seb128, ah
<kenvandine> not built yet though  right?
<rickspencer3> well, I'm waiting for xorg to be done before I dist-uprgade
<seb128> kenvandine, what arch?
<rickspencer3> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<rickspencer3>   xserver-xorg-input-all xserver-xorg-input-mouse xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse
<rickspencer3>   xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-video-tseng
<kenvandine> amd64
<rickspencer3> doesn't look like I want to dist-upgrade );)
<kenvandine> well, maybe i didn't test today
<seb128> kenvandine, it built 17 hours ago
<kenvandine> ok, i'll reboot and test
<seb128> it should be available now
<seb128> rickspencer3, I've been looking to those rebuilt, you can probably upgrade once intel is built
<seb128> rickspencer3, it's weird mouse and vmmouse have been updated
<seb128> the only input binary not rebuilt is wacom
<rickspencer3> meh
<rickspencer3> I'll wait until tomorrow
<seb128> sounds good
<seb128> it will be sorted tomorrow for pretty sure
<rickspencer3> yeah
<seb128> I plan to upgrade once intel is published there
<didrocks> the new linux kernel is still not available here, despite it's built on i386
<didrocks> I've checked all this day, waiting for it :)
<seb128> didrocks, use an another mirror?
<didrocks> seb128: I changed from fr. to s/fr.//
<didrocks> and nothing still
<seb128> didrocks, apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.35-2-generic 2.6.35-2.2
<seb128> ups
<seb128> didrocks, apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.35-2-generic
<seb128> didrocks, apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.35-2-generic  <- try that
<didrocks> hum, I have it as a candidate, weird
<seb128> so?
<didrocks> let me try a dist-upgrade again, maybe -generic is uninstalled there
<seb128> or maybe those didn't get updated yet
<seb128> to bring the new one
<seb128> but you can install it manually if you want
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, the -generic aren't updated aparently
<seb128> those got uploaded around 17h
<seb128> so they might not be there yet
<seb128> next publisher run
<didrocks> ok, that explains it :)
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, you haven't merged my couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb branches, have you?
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, can't even get trunk now on maverick, so that's why I ask
<kenvandine> no... i can't either
<rodrigo_> it gives a weird error though:
<rodrigo_> $ bzr get lp:~ubuntu-desktop/couchdb-glib/ubuntu/ trunk
<rodrigo_> bzr: ERROR: RemoteRepository(bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/couchdb-glib/trunk/.bzr/)
<rodrigo_> is not compatible with
<rodrigo_> RemoteRepository(bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/couchdb-glib/ubuntu/.bzr/)
<rodrigo_> it thinks the package branch is related to the vcs-import?
<kenvandine> that is what i get too
<kenvandine> haven't had time to dig into it
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, so that's maverick's bzr's fault, right?
<kenvandine> i think so
<kenvandine> although i haven't only had this problem on your branches :)
<rodrigo_> oh :(
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, so not sure what is up with that...
<jcastro> didrocks: did the other bits finish building?
<didrocks> jcastro: unity 0.2.7-0ubuntu2 is dep wait on libgee-dev, it will be promoted tomorrow, but you can already run 0.2.7-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> jcastro: do you have ubuntu-netbook installed?
<didrocks> or you are in a classic ubuntu-desktop environment?
<jcastro> classic currently
<didrocks> jcastro: ok, so, ensure you have:
<didrocks> - unity
<didrocks> - ubuntu-netbook-default-settings
<didrocks> - indicator-datetime
 * didrocks checks again the seed
<didrocks> - libunity-misc
<didrocks> then, logout and choose in gdm the UNE session
<didrocks> not tested in a clean system, uploaded today /!\
<didrocks> ensure that ubuntu-netbook-default-settings version is 0.8.0
<jcastro> didrocks: rock, I am rocking now.
<jcastro> this is on my clean system so thumbs up!
<jcastro> didrocks: since you're going to rev it tomorrow I'll just wait for that and then do a status report on the ayatana list.
<didrocks> jcastro: awesome, hope it will work :)
 * didrocks should maybe run away NOW! ;)
<didrocks> jcastro: the only difference from tomorrow is that ubuntu-netbook will install those packages for you
<didrocks> so if you can test that, I would know if that works :)
<jcastro> didrocks: won't there be a new unity release tomorrow?
<didrocks> jcastro: tomorrow evening for me (not really "my tomorrow" :)), but yeah, in the morning for you
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> that should get the global menu support then.
<didrocks> jcastro: is the global menu in maverick already?
<didrocks> kenvandine: ^
<jcastro> it's in there, the unity panel doesn't support it yet
<jcastro> If you run the normal desktop and add the applet that should work
<didrocks> jcastro: what are the name of the package, already?
<didrocks> indicator-applet-appmenu
<didrocks> I guess :)
<didrocks> so, I should add it to the UNE seed as well
<jcastro> yeah
<didrocks> and mark it to push it into main
<didrocks> ok, will do that tomorrow
<didrocks> kenvandine: did you write the MIR already?
<didrocks> jcastro: so, today's version should already have the global menu support, checking
<jcastro> didrocks: man dude, this is so confusing
<didrocks> jcastro: let me check
<jcastro> didrocks: you are correct!
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine: would backporting the ubuntu-adium-theme be an option?
<bcurtiswx> to Lucid
<bcurtiswx> im talking about omer's patchs specfiically
<Sarvatt> whats the name of the appliet in the add to panel list? i dont see it after having installed indicator-applet-appmenu
<jcastro> Sarvatt: "Indicator Applet Appmenu"
<Sarvatt> odd, checked 6 times and it wasn't showing up but now its there :) thanks!
 * didrocks waves goodnight
<kenvandine> ok... that was full of fail
<kenvandine> didrocks, no, i was going to upload it tomorrow and do the MIR once it was in universe
<didrocks> kenvandine: great, this will interest jcastro ^
<jcastro> ok
 * kenvandine installed just linux-image-2.6.35-2-generic
<kenvandine> and ended up without a bootable laptop!
<kenvandine> and my usb stick was bad...
<kenvandine> spiraled downhill from there... sigh
<jcastro> heh
 * kenvandine needs a beer
<kenvandine> had to download a new iso (all my isos are on my laptop)
<kenvandine> to create a new bootable usb stick
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx3, i don't know if we should backport that... it would make a visible change for users
<kenvandine> seb128, thoughts on backporting a fix to the adium theme so it doesn't hard code font sizes?
<seb128> kenvandine, does it do any change to default installation?
<kenvandine> yes, user's fonts might look a little different
<kenvandine> size
<kenvandine> seb128, actually we shouldn't
<kenvandine> i think it is only part of the fix
<kenvandine> the theme shouldn't hard code font sizes, but i don't think empathy handles using the desktop settings for font sizes
<kenvandine> at least not in adium
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, if that's going to change rendering we shouldn't
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx3, ^^
<seb128> in any case let's get feedback in maverick first and then we can consider it
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> so empathy does appear to use the application font, but i think the chat should be document font
<kenvandine> and it doesn't handle font changes
<kenvandine> so you have to restart or at least close/open a chat
<kenvandine> anyway, it needs some time to settle :)
<rickspencer3> tremolux, + merge branch, finish integrating hide non-apps feature: DONE
<rickspencer3> !nice!
<ubot2> Factoid 'nice!' not found
<rickspencer3> nice!
<rickspencer3> !what
<ubot2> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tremolux> rickspencer3: heh
<didrocks> kenvandine: just to tell you that booting on the new kernel fix the desktopcouch issue
<didrocks> tremolux: sweet, what algorithm do you use? We should use the same for oneconf :)
<didrocks> tremolux: for oneConf, right now, it's apps with .desktop file in /usr/share/applications or shipping something in {/usr,}/{s,}bin which doesn't end with -dev
<tremolux> didrocks: it's using Xapian queries out of the apt-xapian db
<didrocks> tremolux: does it have that knowledge of "apps" right now?
<tremolux> didrocks: it does, yes
<didrocks> tremolux: hum, I should maybe have a look at this branch to change my backend so
<tremolux> didrocks: yes, actually, it's a really good idea I think
<tremolux> didrocks: it's in lp:~software-center now
<didrocks> tremolux: so CLI apps are listed too?
<tremolux> didrocks: sorry, lp:software-center
 * didrocks downloads
<tremolux> didrocks: hmm, I'm not sure about CLI actually
<didrocks> tremolux: well, you can try apt for instance, does it show up?
<tremolux> didrocks: yeah, apt is hidden by default
<didrocks> tremolux: I'm trying your branch, is there a way to trigger the "apps only view" or is it the default?
<didrocks> (the new UI looks awesome btw)
<didrocks> ubuntu-dev-tools, for instance, does show up and contain only CLI tool
<tremolux> it's the default, and you will see a small pane at the bottom with a link for "x other technical items"
<didrocks> ubuntu-restricted-extra shows up too, is there some kind of whitelist?
<tremolux> didrocks: we use a xapian query like this to decide what is an "app":   xapian.Query("ATapplication")
<tremolux> didrocks: (see softwarecenter/view/appview.py)
<didrocks> tremolux: is xapian able to tell you if apps are installed or not? if so, I should maybe use that instead of python-apt
<tremolux> didrocks: no, unfortunately, xapian doesn't know that; we use a separate cache for that
<tremolux> didrocks: you know what you should do:  run your idea by mvo tomorrow morning 'cuz he really knows that stuff cold
<didrocks> ok, so, I should just use the xapian query to decide if the application is an app or not (which isn't part of the default on the machine)
<didrocks> well, it was just to use the same algorithm, my heuristic isn't so bad, but it's probably not as effective as this xapian query
<didrocks> sure, I'll ping mvo tomorrow about that
<tremolux> didrocks: yes, that would be the idea
<tremolux> didrocks: it would be interesting to run it by him, you want to make sure you are getting the exact list you want
<didrocks> tremolux: sure. I guess the need is {"ATapplication"} - {defaults}. The difference is that today I build with the previous definition my "Atapplication" list and I will use this query, we'll figure out
<didrocks> thanks for the info tremolux, software-center really looks awesome :)
<tremolux> didrocks: thanks a lot!  I like it too, we have this great GTK hacker (nzmm) who whipped up that new main category pane
<didrocks> tremolux: just a thought, in French, most of description are cut in the pane
<didrocks> but apart from that, the main category pane seems really fresh :)
<tremolux> didrocks: oo, really?  in the front page or in the actual details view for the app?
<didrocks> in the front page, let me get a screenshot
<tremolux> didrocks: doh!  ok, thanks
<didrocks> ok, the new kernel just froze when I hit print screen
<didrocks> tremolux: anyway, http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/software-center.png
<didrocks> tremolux: see how Blender and Moovida descriptions are cut?
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: OK, thx
 * didrocks really go to bed now :)
<tremolux> didrocks: yep, I see it, thanks!
<tremolux> didrocks: and good night to you  :)
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, TheMuso, RAOF good morning gents
<RAOF> Good morning, fearless leader!
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, hello
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-06-10
<rickspencer3> sun is finally coming out here in Seattle
<rickspencer3> getting cold there?
<rickspencer3> I'm guessing cold for you is hot for us
<RAOF> I'm guessing 5℃ isn't particularly hot for you.
<rickspencer3> I thought it was always hot in Australia
<rickspencer3> :/
<rickspencer3> with the deserts and kangaroos and all
<rickspencer3> j/k
<RAOF> The stuff up north, around the equator, yes. :)
<rickspencer3> anyway, 5 isn't all that cold
<rickspencer3> :)
<RAOF> Not inside, no.
<rickspencer3> heh
 * RAOF is about the same lattitude as Wellington & Auckland
<ajmitch> luxury...
<rickspencer3> I think the deal is, that it's always hot there when it's cold here
<rickspencer3> so it seems like it is always hot for you guys
<RAOF> Heh.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, I see dist-upgrade is still wanting to uninstall xorg-xserver
<rickspencer3> but I think your email worked
<rickspencer3> only one person asked me about it, and they asked if they should wait to upgrade for a few days
<RAOF> Woot!
<RAOF> A bunch of the drivers got built against the wrong xserver ABI.  They're all rebuilt now, leaving siliconmotion which requires a new upstream to build against the new xserver.
<rickspencer3> I have a 7:05 am flight tomorrow
<rickspencer3> so going to step away now
<rickspencer3> cu guyz later !
<robert_ancell> later
<RAOF> Have fun flying.
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: enjoy your fliht.
<TheMuso> flight
<rickspencer3> thanks TheMuso
<Sarvatt> RAOF: wacom still needs merging, evtouch needs a fakesync, xorg meta needs uploading, geode, displaylink, virtualbox-ose-guest-x11, glamo,  nvidia-current, nvidia-173, nvidia-96 all need rebuilding
<RAOF> savage wants a merge, too.
<Sarvatt> oh duh, need to disable edgers to see everything else providing xserver-xorg-video-6 and xserver-xorg-input-7, i just had a list of things not installed :)
<RAOF> Also, siliconmotion needs a new upstream to build against 1.8 :)
<RAOF> Savage and siliconmotion are in git.
<RAOF> And I want to touch nvidia-*'s apport hook before uploading them.
<RAOF> Man, these chocolate biscuits are *awesome*.  ½ 70% cocoa, ½ 85% cocoa chocolate + dark chocolate drops.  MMmmm.
<Sarvatt> 173 and 96 don't work with xserver 1.8 and current really shouldn't be providing an ABI I'd think since its compatible with multiple ones
<RAOF> It could provide multiple ABIs then, but that's the reverse of what the XSF is going for.
<LaserJock> does PyGI replaces pygtk?
<Sarvatt> xserver-xorg-core breaks xserver-xorg-input-7 and xserver-xorg-video-6 so its really tricky, nothing can provide those and have it be installable :( if the meta was uploaded people without xserver-xorg-{video,input}-all could at least upgrade now
<Sarvatt> well wacom would need to be updated too
<RAOF> Yes.
<Amaranth> LaserJock: I think the idea is to layer pygtk on top of pygi so you can keep using the same API
<LaserJock> Amaranth: but if I was making a new app I could just use pygi, right?
<Amaranth> assuming it exposes what you need, yes
<Sarvatt> ah video-fbdev too
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.  That's merged locally too.
<Sarvatt> hmm background transparency in gnome-terminal doesn't work with a rgba theme
<RAOF> Works here.
<Sarvatt> with darkroom?
<RAOF> With Radiance
<Sarvatt> thats not rgba yet? darkroom is still the only one with transparency everywhere here
<RAOF> Edit the gtkrc and flip argb to TRUE.
<RAOF> It'd work better if compiz blur didn't segfault in mesa.
<Sarvatt> adjusting the transparency slider crashed gnome-terminal that time :D
<Sarvatt> man abiance/radiance looks ugly with a side panel :(
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/rgba2.png
<RAOF> You're basically on a hiding to nothing with a side panel :)
<Sarvatt> can't get transparency working in it, weird
<Sarvatt> ok it works when i run it in gdb from a VT... :D
<Sarvatt> thats so odd, installing the dbg packages and running it in gdb from a VT fixed it, its not crashing anymore either
<RAOF> Hah!
<Sarvatt> in that screenshot it was a little transparent wasnt it.. the settings must have just been stuck
<Sarvatt> now to figure out how to get indicator applet application menu to show anything :)
<RAOF> TheMuso: Would you be able to sponsor some X uploads for me?  There are a bunch of no-change rebuilds and a couple of easy merges from Debian. http://cooperteam.net/Packages/ have the source packages.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Right, so I don't need to pull from git for any of them?
<RAOF> TheMuso: No.  I've done all that for you :)
<TheMuso> RAOF: dude, thanks heaps.
<RAOF> You can pull them from git if you'd prefer, of course. :)
<TheMuso> RAOF: no its fine. Do these need to be uploaded/built in any particular order?
<Sarvatt> also have xorg meta here if possible- http://sarvatt.com/downloads/merges/xorg/ and it's in git here http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/debian/xorg.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ubuntu
<TheMuso> RAOF: any particular reason the changelog entries from debian aren't included in the changes file for xserver-xorg-video-fbdev?
<TheMuso> Sarvatt: Lets get everything up first, and I'll pull your source package, thanks.
<TheMuso> RAOF: same for xserver-xorg-video-savage
<RAOF> TheMuso: Because I forgot them!  Whoops, I'll just fix that up.
<TheMuso> RAOF: thanks. BTW where do I get the orig tarballs from? Debian I assume.
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> For the ones which aren't simply no-change rebuilds of what we've got in Ubuntu.
<TheMuso> RAOF: ok
<TheMuso> RAOF: ok let me know when you have fixed those changes files.
<RAOF> TheMuso: Fixed.
<TheMuso> RAOF: thanks
<TheMuso> Now to fetch the orig tarballs.
<RAOF> Want me to upload them?
<TheMuso> RAOF: nah its fine
 * TheMuso sighs at the new spam bot crap going around the last day or so.
<RAOF> TheMuso: Can I add siliconmotion to that list, sorry?
<TheMuso> RAOF: sure.
<RAOF> It's up, and has everything including orig.tar.gz
<TheMuso> dude you are a legend! thanks
<TheMuso> Already building xserver-xorg-video-displaylink anyway
<TheMuso> RAOF: just doing a mass test build now.
<RAOF> Ta.
<RAOF> You know what?  It's lunch time.
 * TheMuso had his about an hour ago. :p
<robert_ancell> RAOF, when I go to dist-upgrade my maverick box it wants to remove xserver-xorg-input-mouse - that's a bad thing right?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> Well, actually, if that's the _only_ thing it wants to remove you'd be ok.  evdev handles mice.
<robert_ancell> it's just that and xsever-xorg-video-tseng which is n/a for me
<RAOF> You won't miss xserver-xorg-input-mouse.
<robert_ancell> so is input-mouse deprecated in favour of evdev?
<RAOF> Yup.
<robert_ancell> dist-upgrading now...
 * RAOF disappears back to lunch in case of breakage
<TheMuso> RAOF: nothing yet, build wise.
<TheMuso> just doing dummy test build
<RAOF> That seems a surprisingly slow rate of builds - why do they take so long for you?
<TheMuso> RAOF: I am running them in a linear fashion because I am too lazy to try and parallelize them.
<TheMuso> RAOF: and dpkg takes ages to install packages...
<RAOF> Hm.
<TheMuso> RAOF: all uploaded
 * RAOF likes his sbuild union-mount-on-tmpfs quite a lot.
<RAOF> TheMuso: Gratsias.
<TheMuso> heh
<RAOF> Or however you spell it ):
<RAOF> :(
<RAOF> :)
<TheMuso> RAOF: I should consider that myself
<TheMuso> heh
<TheMuso> RAOF: how much of RAM do you allocate to it?
<RAOF> 80%, so I can build huge packages like mesa.
<TheMuso> right
<TheMuso> How much RAM do you have?
<RAOF> But almost nothing needs nearly that amount.
<RAOF> 4GB
<RAOF> Minus shared GPU memory
<TheMuso> ah ok
 * TheMuso has 4GB as well, so that sounds reasonable then
<RAOF> And sbuild is now more memory efficient than doing the same with a pbuilder.  Yay!
<Sarvatt> except vmmouse is in input-all and depends on mouse
<TheMuso> Sarvatt: haven't uploaded x meta yet
<TheMuso> if you have more tweeking to do, go ahead
<Sarvatt> no tweeking left in meta if thats what you meant, i was just saying vmmouse depends on mouse regarding the earlier conversation, if it wants to remove mouse it must want to remove a lot more than just mouse and its a bad thing
<TheMuso> ah ok
<TheMuso> Sarvatt: So xorg meta is ready to go?
<Sarvatt> yeah, wacom needs a merge though still for xserver-xorg-core to be installable and i havent had any luck with that
<TheMuso> Sarvatt: Same as I asked RAOF about before. Is there a reason why you left out debian changelog entries from the changes file for the merge?
<TheMuso> Sarvatt: so I'll hold off then?
<statik> hi hi
<statik> anyone around who would be interested in sponsoring a merge of protobuf from debian?
<Sarvatt> well that was a nasty surprise, got a hang and apparently plymouth no workie when your xserver doesn't support -nr :)
<Sarvatt> TheMuso: is there a different way I should have created the source package to include that?
<statik> http://people.canonical.com/~emurphy/protobuf-merge/
<Sarvatt> debuild -S -sa -i -I doesn't include that apparently, is there another flag I can pass to include it or just something that needs to be done manually?
<RAOF> You need to pass -v$LAST_UBUNTU_VERSION
<Sarvatt> aha!
<statik> ooh, i didn't know about that
<Sarvatt> TheMuso: fixed it up then, sorry about that - http://sarvatt.com/downloads/merges/xorg/
<TheMuso> Sarvatt: Right, because of wacom/xserver-xorg-core, shoudl we not wait till wacom is sorted?
<Sarvatt> it doesn't matter really, it's better to have the meta in early so that the xserver-xorg-video-all | xserver-xorg-video-7, xserver-xorg-input-all | xserver-xorg-input-9 depends actually work for people that dont have input/video-all installed but yeah wacom really needs to be updated so xserver-xorg-core is even installable
<TheMuso> Well its up to both you guys
<TheMuso> I won't act on it unless explicitly given a yes.
<RAOF> TheMuso: Yes.  Uploading the metapackage is fine.
<TheMuso> ok
<TheMuso> ok uploading
<TheMuso> uploaded
<Sarvatt> thanks TheMuso
<TheMuso> np
<robert_ancell> does anyone know why we're running such an old version of dbus?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: But keybuk might.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: no, but keybuk might
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, thanks
<Sarvatt> is it me or does dbus git look screwed up? master and dbus-1.2 branch are the same
<Sarvatt> (dbus-1.2 has 1.3.1 in it)
<robert_ancell> Sarvatt, that doesn't sound good
<TheMuso> Sarvatt: Hopefully that could be recoverable with tags.
<TheMuso> At least mostly.
<Sarvatt> i was looking here  to see how far we were behind - http://cgit.freedesktop.org/dbus/dbus/
<TheMuso> that would depend on whether there were changes included that weren't part of a tagged release.
<statik> hi TheMuso, any chance you would have a few moments to sponsor an upload of protobuf? it's just a merge from debian+patch refresh.
<statik> http://people.canonical.com/~emurphy/protobuf-merge/
<TheMuso> statik: will take a look.
<statik> TheMuso, thanks! I tried to hassle robert first, but he is still waiting on core-dev rights
<TheMuso> statik: just running a test build.
<statik> TheMuso: thanks. I've testbuild in a maverick cowbuilder, and also we've been running a backport of this on our lucid test servers and the hardy servers in the datacenter, so i'm reasonably confident that it is sane.
<TheMuso> ok
<statik> but I am quite a salesman, so a testbuild is completely appropriate :)
<TheMuso> I always run a test build to be safe anyway.
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<pitti> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<TheMuso> Gah! More list moderation queue spam to deal with.
<statik> hi pitti
<TheMuso> pitti: very well thanks, yourself?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks
<TheMuso> I sware some new bots have come online this last few days
<pitti> hey statik
<pitti> for a few days now I get very strange spam, and tons  of it
<TheMuso> Me too.
<pitti> just random words, which always make it through my spam filter
<pitti> looks like there's a large-scale attack to confuse the adjustments of all Bayesian filters out there
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey, I'm doing a dbus merge, is there anything in particular to look out for?
<TheMuso> The recent stuff I have seen is messages with twitter in the subject, as well as some outlook notification or some such.
<pitti> robert_ancell: just that Keybuk claimed the merge
<robert_ancell> pitti, ok, makes my life easy.  Whose domain is dbus?  Can we get it into bzr?
<TheMuso> I'd suspect dbus is foundations now.
<TheMuso> suspect
<pitti> and a million fake "account notifications" with javascript; go viruses
<pitti> robert_ancell: Keybuk is one of the upstreams
<pitti> robert_ancell: conceptually it's rather desktop-ish, though; I suggest to ping/email him and check who should merge
<TheMuso> pitti: Yeah seen something similar.
<TheMuso> statik: uploading
<statik> TheMuso, you rock
<RAOF> The xserver-xorg-input-wacom is ready for sponsoring - available here: http://cooperteam.net/Packages/xf86-input-wacom_0.10.6-0ubuntu1.dsc http://cooperteam.net/Packages/xf86-input-wacom_0.10.6-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<pitti> RAOF: doing
<pitti> uploaded
<RAOF> pitti: Rocking.  Thanks.
<Sarvatt> jockey's data/handlers/nvidia.py needs something like this for nvidia-173 to work -
<Sarvatt>         if self.version == '173':
<Sarvatt>             self.xorg_conf.addOption('ServerFlags', 'IgnoreABI', 'True', optiontype='Option', position=0)
<Sarvatt> still no nvidia-173 release that works without IgnoreABI :(
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti, how are you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks! how about you?
<didrocks> I'm fine, thanks. It's almost dark outside because of the bad weather though
<pitti> wow, we have bright sunshine
<didrocks> totally different story there :)
<seb128> hey there
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va ?
<pitti> bonjour sebastien
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> nickel, et toi ?
<didrocks> ça va, il fait juste presque nuit sur Paris ^^
<seb128> donc tu peux bosser sans distractions? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: roh, tout de suite :-)
<pitti> RAOF: ahh, got rejected; you dropped the epoch
<pitti> RAOF: shall I reupload with epoch, or do you want to fix in git and produce a new source yourself?
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> how is the xorg transition going?
<RAOF> Please reupload with the epoch; we're not really using the git.
<pitti> RAOF: done
<RAOF> seb128: Once wacom is uploaded & built xserver-xorg-video-all and xserver-xorg-input-all will be installable; upgrades should now go through.  Unless you're using proprietary drivers :)
<RAOF> pitti: Thanks muchly!
<seb128> RAOF, I uninstall wacom yesterday
<seb128> those seems to still need an update: glamo geode fbdev ivtv siliconmotion
<seb128> those are the drivers with the abi at 6 and not 7
<seb128> those are the drivers with the abi at 6 and not 7 there
<RAOF> Right.  fbdev, ivtv, siliconmotion have builds pending.
<RAOF> glamo is tremendously obscure, and requires some patching to get building.
<pitti> we could temporarily remove it from -all to get back installability?
<RAOF> geode (should) will just require a no-change rebuild.  I haven't got to it because I'm not on i386 :)
<seb128> RAOF, btw I did the intel no change rebuild but I didn't commit anywhere, do you use a vcs? can you commit for me the changelog update?
<RAOF> seb128: That's already been done, thanks :)
<seb128> thank you
<seb128> I guess I can update now
<seb128> I don't need any of the drivers I listed
<didrocks> seb128: libgee MIR done (bug #592060). Once you have some free time if you can push it to main so that unity can build, that will be a good way to start the day :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 592060 in libgee (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libgee (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592060
<seb128> hum
<seb128> pitti, ^
<pitti> sure, feel free to pre-promote it
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<didrocks> the package just produce a single library, however, there are a lot of sources in vala
<robert_ancell> seb128, pitti, hey, what happened with that gdm patch?
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<seb128> robert_ancell, which one?
<pitti> robert_ancell: seb ported it to the current -proposed version
<robert_ancell> seb128, the one pitti was talking about, was there another proposed not in bzr?
<seb128> robert_ancell, no, but 2.30.2 failed verification and has new crashers and bugs
<seb128> robert_ancell, so it's a no go to lucid-updates
<robert_ancell> oh, ok
<seb128> robert_ancell, I rebased on the current lucid version
<robert_ancell> so it's all ok now?
<seb128> robert_ancell, I rebased on the current lucid version for now
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you read my comments on the bug?
<robert_ancell> yeah, but I was confused.  I thought you'd done that but I wanted to check
<seb128> robert_ancell, the update doesn't fix the issue
<seb128> robert_ancell, the changes we have seems to have the same "watch files in user directories trigger automounting storm" issue
<robert_ancell> seb128, I think they were using the old SRU
<seb128> no
<seb128> 16_gdmserver_user_manager.patch:+        user->icon_monitor = g_file_monitor_file (file,
<seb128> robert_ancell, ^ I think that's still an issue
<robert_ancell> my patch means this code is never executed if IncludeAll=false (which is the correct behaviour for NFS systems afaik)
<seb128> robert_ancell, see 91_git_no_icons_watching.patch in my upload
<seb128> robert_ancell, EtienneG tested the update and says it's still an issue
<seb128> robert_ancell, I can check today with him he's running the right version but I think he was
<robert_ancell> EtienneG says he tested -0ubutntu1 which is the SRU before my one
<robert_ancell> I made -0ubuntu2
<robert_ancell> so your saying the 2.30.2-0ubuntu1 SRU has failed verification and was pulled back, so you took my changes in 2.30.2-0ubuntu2 and applied them to 2.30.0-0ubuntu6?
<seb128> robert_ancell, no
<seb128> robert_ancell, I did 2.30.2.is.2.30.0-0ubuntu1
<seb128> robert_ancell, get the source from launchpad
<seb128> robert_ancell, I rebased on the lucid version your changes and some git commits and some pitti changes
<robert_ancell> ok, but that hasn't been tested by EtienneG afaik, as he says in the report he tested 2.30.2-0ubuntu1
<seb128> robert_ancell, oh ok, I will check today with him what version he tested
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm not sure if people got confused by the version I used or if they are still running the previous one
<didrocks> talking about that, there is no lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gdm/lucid, where is the lucid branch?
<didrocks> just to start with the good base :)
<seb128> didrocks, there is none
<seb128> apt-get source
<seb128> I didn't work in bzr
<didrocks> ok, no worry
<seb128> I tend to no do a bzr for stable updates
<didrocks> seb128: really? ok, I should remove some lucid branch I've pushed so :)
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, the patch looks fine - it should work np
<seb128> robert_ancell, nice, thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell, what are you working on now otherwise btw?
<robert_ancell> merging mostly
<seb128> robert_ancell, we have low overlap atm, it's hard to follow what you do
<seb128> out of rocking merges and getting pygi in
<seb128> which is already a lot ;-)
<seb128> but it seems we settle down
<seb128> the merges list is almost done no?
<seb128> robert_ancell, GNOME 2.31 increased my stress level btw
<robert_ancell> I was looking a the other GDM bug but there's only so much GDM I can take at one time
<robert_ancell> seb128, why?
<seb128> ok
<seb128> robert_ancell, it seems some things will depends on gtk3
<robert_ancell> seb128, I've got a list of things we should talk about GNOME 3.0 at the sprint.  I think that's when we should make the decision on how much we can take in Maverick
<seb128> and I don't want gtk3 in the default installation
<robert_ancell> Still a lot of merges to go, it's hard to tell how long as some are easy and some are very hard
<seb128> the schedule is not reliable
<seb128> it would mean duplicate the gtk stack
<seb128> ie CD space issue
<seb128> and we can't have an app loading gtk2 and gtk3 at the same time
<seb128> ie we need duplicate builds of each lib
<robert_ancell> right, I was going to ask about that.  Is there anything useful in gtk3?
<seb128> robert_ancell, which ones are on your list to merge still?
<seb128> robert_ancell, things like gdm we should not bother with
<seb128> or gvfs
<robert_ancell> seb128, anything on versions that has gnome- in from of it
<seb128> there is just lot of work for no win
<robert_ancell> agree not moving gdm
<robert_ancell> I think there's not enough time to get new stuff in anyway, we should just pick some interesting apps (if there are any)
<seb128> robert_ancell, gtk3 has nice changes
<robert_ancell> seb128, are they backportable?
<seb128> the new layout thing, multi touch, symbolic icons, libunique
<robert_ancell> multi touch would be very nice
<robert_ancell> what is the layout thing?
<seb128> robert_ancell, we will likely backport symbolic icons
<seb128> robert_ancell, having gtklabels to rewrap dynamically
<robert_ancell> GTK3 is on the gtk-2-90 branch?
<robert_ancell> the labels would be nice
<seb128> yes
<seb128> let me find the email about it
<seb128> it's non trivial work to how gtk work
<robert_ancell> I've got the GTK 2.90.2 release email but haven't seen anything else
<didrocks> if we don't take evo 2.32, it would be great to take the new patches for netbook and --express that land into trunk
<didrocks> some other distro uses them with 2.30, so it should be mergeable easily
<seb128> robert_ancell, http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gtk-devel-list/2010-April/msg00044.html
<robert_ancell> ah, I don't follow gtk-devel
<robert_ancell> seb128, thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101968
<ubot2> Gnome bug 101968 in GtkLabel "(extended-layout) Height-for-width layout" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<robert_ancell> oh, I remember reading a blog post about this
<huats> morning
<huats> hello seb128 didrocks and robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> huats, hey
<didrocks> salut huats
<seb128> lut huats
<seb128> robert_ancell, in any case I can see softwares will depends on gtk3
<seb128> I want to get gtk3 in
<robert_ancell> seb128, software will already depend on other GNOME3 stuff (e.g. gsettings/dconf).  We will have to pick wisely :)
<seb128> but not on the default installation
<robert_ancell> seb128, is anyone packaging it yet?
<seb128> robert_ancell, well, I've no real issue with gsettings in the default install
<seb128> it's in glib
<seb128> but a new gtk stack...
<seb128> we have no CD space and it's going to do a lot of work
<seb128> especially since they don't version symbols
<seb128> which means you can use gtk3 and a gtk2 client library
<seb128> so we will need to duplicate quite some libs to have gtk3 versions
<robert_ancell> oh
<robert_ancell> anyway, I have to go.  See you guys later
<seb128> see you
<seb128> robert_ancell, yes for gtk3
<seb128> some gnome-shell ppa guys
<seb128> and debian started some work
<seb128> I will try to get people to work together
<robert_ancell> nice
<seb128> and get it in debian
<seb128> robert_ancell, have fun
<seb128> robert_ancell, see you!
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, one last question.  what is the deal with the xdg/autostart gnome/autostart changes in Debian.  Which one do we use?
<seb128> robert_ancell, etc which is the upstream location
<seb128> robert_ancell, but I'm open to discuss it
<seb128> it's just annoying since you need to clean etc in preinst etc
<seb128> conffiles
<seb128> and it's useless diff over upstream
<robert_ancell> seb128, I just keep coming up against it in merges, and I've matched debian which I think now is the wrong way
<seb128> debian changes it because they don't want those to be conffiles
<seb128> robert_ancell, if you move to usr and didn't add preinst cleaning code you will still have the etc entry on upgrade
<robert_ancell> seb128, well, I copied the debian code so it has the cleaning
<seb128> ok
<robert_ancell> anyway, later
<RAOF> Anyone want to sponsor a -geode no-change rebuild?  http://cooperteam.net/Packages/xserver-xorg-video-geode_2.11.8-4build1.dsc
<pitti> RAOF: do you have a source.changes?
<RAOF> Yup, same location.
<RAOF> http://cooperteam.net/Packages/xserver-xorg-video-geode_2.11.8-4build1_source.changes
<pitti> RAOF: uploaded
<didrocks> seb128: ok, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gdm/ubuntu/revision/257 contains the fix and I pushed it to maverick, don't know if you want to wait for more fixes for lucid before pushing -proposed
<RAOF> pitti: Danke
<pitti> I suggest to get the current gdm in proposed to -updates first
<seb128> didrocks, yes let's see how etienneg's testing go
<seb128> if the current update can go to updates wait for that
<didrocks> ok, just ping me when I need to push it to -proposed
<seb128> didrocks, ok, we might batch other changes with it
<seb128> didrocks, just set the bug to fix commited with the bzr url
<didrocks> on the lucid task? ok
<seb128> didrocks, yes
<seb128> didrocks, or feel free to import my current upload in a bzr and push yours is the vcs
<seb128> we can use that for the next update
<didrocks> seb128: well, if you prefer not using a vcs for -updates (and as we have done most of them, I guess), I don't want to change your workflow, I have no strong opinion about that, so let's wait for -proposed to be opened again for gdm
<seb128> didrocks, it's not that I prefer or not
<seb128> I'm just to lazy to set one
<seb128> I did what was easier
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> I would have used a vcs if there was one
<didrocks> your current upload content, do you mean something different than -ubuntu2 ?
<seb128> waouh, new xorg seems to work ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, ?
<seb128> didrocks, 2.30.2.is.2.30.0-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> "feel free to import my current upload in a bzr" -> not sure I'm following, do you talk about the -ubuntu2 gdm upload in maverick?
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> didrocks, if you want to do a sru bzr
<seb128> you can import that
<seb128> or take the revision from the current one which as common
<seb128> commit my update to it
<seb128> commit your change
<seb128> then push somewhere
<seb128> as -> was
<didrocks> sure
<seb128> ie before we did a maverick commit
<seb128> didrocks, btw I've some time now, did you want to discuss that UNE transition wiki of yours?
<didrocks> seb128: sure, even if I have even take some decision fom yesterday's upload :)
<seb128> didrocks, hum
<seb128> didrocks, do you still need my input and on what?
<seb128> will be easier this way ;-)
<didrocks> I've talked to LaserJock too and he agreed in a plan (as he wants to take over netbook-launcher maintainership)
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> well, I can do a "FYI" thing, so that you can give your input
<didrocks> the idea is:
<seb128> so it seems you don't need my input ;-)
<seb128> ok
<pitti> wow, there's someone taking over the 3D launcher?
<didrocks> pitti: right
<pitti> who will maintain the -efl one, BTW?
<didrocks> seb128: basically to avoid corner cases, the idea is to ship a new source package with netbook-launcher and rename it
<didrocks> pitti: I guess it's still the ARM team (that what was discussed at UDS)
<pitti> ah, thanks
<didrocks> netbook-launcher is a transition package to unity now
<pitti> I really started to like it; it's tremendously fast
<didrocks> pitti: don't you find it too much blinging?
<pitti> looks quite nice to me..
<didrocks> pitti: people seems to like that, I keep have feature requests about animations that are implemented in -efl
<milanbv> hey guys, do you think someone could find the time to SRU upstream bugfix releases for system-tools-backends, liboobs and gnome-system-tools?
<milanbv> I'm really ashamed of their buggy status in Lucid
<milanbv> we can't keep this for several years anyway!
<didrocks> milanbv: did you prepare some packages? (I would rather have a check for SRU team about the amount of changes)
<milanbv> didrocks: I'm really lame at packaging
<milanbv> :p
<milanbv> should be quite easy for you
<milanbv> but I'm really fighting with downstream patches
<didrocks> I think huats wanted to redo some active packaging tasks :)
<milanbv> at least for system-tools-backends and liboobs, it should only be a matter of merging from upstream
<milanbv> for gnome-system-tools, we need to drop a downstream patch
<huats> didrocks, I am indeed...
<huats> I can do it milanbv if you want
<milanbv> huats: that would be great!
<huats> well I have said that without looking at the log
<huats> but :)
<milanbv> log is relatively short
<milanbv> those are bugfix releases
<milanbv> for gnome-system-tools, I've done a merge request to add a new downstream patch
<milanbv> plus we need to drop 10_disable_interfaces.patch (which is a nightmare to merge anyway)
<huats> milanbv, let me look at the various packages you mentionned
<milanbv> sure :-)
<huats> I'll get back to you during the day
<milanbv> I can link bugs to the branch if you want, since I know which are fixed
<milanbv> *which ones
<milanbv> thanks!
<huats> milanbv, that might be great
<seb128> hum
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> gnome-screensaver doesn't detect mouse activity with the new xorg
<seb128> ie moving the mouse when it starts kicking it doesn't stop the locking
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> i'm good thanks, how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<chrisccoulson> does it detect the mouse movement once the screen is locked?
<seb128> the mouse cursor moves if that's what you mean
<seb128> and I can click on the unlock button
<seb128> it seems that the idle timer is not resetted or something
<seb128> or not sure what should stop the lock on unactivity
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can't remember what stops it when you move the mouse as it's fading
<seb128> whatever that is it broken with the xorg 1.8 update
<chrisccoulson> ok, it's the idletime counter resetting that cancels it mid-fade
<milanbv> btw, have you noticed how sound skips when screensaver activates?
<milanbv> happens since Karmic, really weird
<chrisccoulson> grrr, no internet again
<pitti> 3G FTW?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh btw thanks for fixing firefox startup notification
<seb128> that bug was driving me crazy
<seb128> it made firefox not get focus when launched from a launcher
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i realised we weren't even enabling the feature ;)
<seb128> so I kept typing urls in xchat-gnome
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i'm on my 3G now
<seb128> didrocks, unity building btw
<seb128> the build started some minutes ago
<seb128> lunch time
<seb128> bbl
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I triggered a rebuild, can't wait :)
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy
<didrocks> Internet issue there too :/ the wifi seems down, got a cable
<fta> in maverick, to obtain a "`" using a french keyboard, i need to type it twice. how can i revert that to the old behavior?
<seb128> what keyboard do you use?
<seb128> keyboard layout rather
<seb128> I can't confirm there
<fta> seb128, "France (Legacy) Alternative"
<seb128> "France Autre"
<seb128> try this one, it's the default one
<seb128> otherwise it's a xkeyboard-config issue I guess
<fta> ok, better. thanks
<fta> the only pref i change is to drop un-breakable space
<fta> not sure why i got the legacy layout though. it's a quite fresh install
<fta> evolution crashes in plugin_lib_invoke() while trying to format a message with a text/calendar attcht. http://paste.ubuntu.com/447726/
<fta> well, SIGSEGV in format_itip()
<seb128> fta, you can probably search for similar bugs on bugzilla.gnome.org
<seb128> fta, there is no active evolution hacker there so better to upstream crash issues you get
<seb128> fta, they are responsive usually
<fta> seb128, not really, i have a few bugs there opened for more than a year
<fta> even with patched
<seb128> well depends of the bugs
<fta> gnome 619959
<seb128> you can lobby for those in #evolution
<ubot2> Gnome bug 619959 in Mailer "Crash in format_itip at itip-formatter.c line 2567" [Critical,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=619959
<seb128> they are often responsive
<fta> so that crash is already known
<cassidy> seb128, gst packages have been tagged verification-done on lp, what's the next before having them in lucid-upgrade?
<seb128> cassidy, nothing
<seb128> cassidy, one week delay
<cassidy> ah that's automatic
<seb128> cassidy, to catch eventual issues
<cassidy> good good
<seb128> fta, try adding a comment saying you get it as well
<fta> seb128, done, but i can't change the status, it's still Unconfirmed
<seb128> fta, it doesn't make any difference
<seb128> bugzilla.gnome.org people tend to not make any difference between unconfirmed and new bugs
<fta> seb128, #evolution is almost empty (2 + me)
<seb128> fta, it's on irc.gnome.org
<fta> oh, damn
<seb128> mvo, bug #579669
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 579669 in software-properties (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Creates sources.list.d file with illegal character in name (affects: 1) (heat: 113)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579669
<seb128> mvo, could you review the patch on that bug?
<mvo> sure
<seb128> mvo, thanks ;-)
<fta> would be nice if software-properties was more etckeeper friendly..
<milanbv> seb128: regarding GTK+ 3.0 dep, see
<milanbv> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2010-June/msg00132.html
<milanbv> I think you should talk with upstream if Ubuntu wants to stick with 2.x
<milanbv> for example, I think Colin was willing to backport GtkApplication to 2.22, but Matthias wasn't really in favor of it
<seb128> milanbv, talk about what,
<seb128> that's their choice to say 2.31 requires gtk3
<milanbv> seb128: but if you don't say that you plan to try using 2.22, people won't have any reason to be compatible with it
<milanbv> often that's not a strict requirement, just easier for maintainers
<seb128> vuntz, there?
<seb128> milanbv, well I guess it basically means we should not go for GNOME 2.31 this cycle
<seb128> we were already not sure with dconf
<milanbv> the mail didn't say GNOME would require GTK+3.0
<seb128> well it says that next GNOME 2.31 will have  gtk 2.90
<milanbv> was a question
<milanbv> but if nobody knows some distributions want to use 2.22, 2.31 may well end up with most modules requiring 3.0
<seb128> which means 2.31 tarball can depends on it
<seb128> which is basically a GNOME choice
<mclasen> milanbv: I don't think we want to make this an opt-in decision for distros...
<seb128> I don't think it would be fair to ask them to slow down GNOME3 for distro considerations
<seb128> it just meants distros get to choice to stay on what they have now
<seb128> or go for GNOME3
<milanbv> I'm not talking about forcing GNOME to use 2.22
<milanbv> but you were talking about patching 2.22 with features from 3.0
<mclasen> milanbv: also, gtk3 is not really a scary thing; it is fully parallel installable
<milanbv> better do this upstream
<milanbv> mclasen: yeah, I know, I'm basing my tought on Ubuntu plans here
<seb128> mclasen, it's just lot of work because you need to maintain the stack twice
<seb128> because gtk doesn't use versioned symbols
<mclasen> thats a red herring
<seb128> which means you can't use gtk3 and a lib which uses gtk2 at the same time
<seb128> so you need to duplicate libraries to have gtk2 and gtk3 builds
<mclasen> symbol versions will not fix that problem for you
<seb128> having those installable together as well
<seb128> it's tedious work if nothing else
<seb128> didrocks, http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team-maverick-alpha-2.html
<seb128> didrocks, desktop-maverick-une-app-selection and dx-m-app-menubar
<seb128> didrocks, is the wi duplicates between both?
<seb128> or are those different components to install?
<didrocks> seb128: I deleted a few minutes ago the duplicated one
<seb128> didrocks, ok thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, how are you?
<kenvandine> good, and you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, could you give me a summary of what's going on with indicator-appmenu?
<kenvandine> getting appmenu-gtk and indicator-appmenu ready to be sponsored :)
<kenvandine> reviewing the packaging, waiting for dx to make releases
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let me know if you want me to do a review of the work at it's now
<seb128> I've some free slots today
<kenvandine> will do
<kenvandine> great
<fta> bratsche, fyi, BadMatch in gtk-recordMyDesktop too
<seb128> fta, open a bug and tag it gtk-csd
<fta> seb128, well, yeah. i wanted to expose a bug, i found another one.
<fta> seb128, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/broken-menu-when-hovering-up.ogv
<seb128> fta, it's a gtk bug fixed in git
<seb128> will be fixed in gtk 2.21.2
<fta> ok
<seb128> hum
<seb128> unhappy internet today
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, I'm doing another couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb package, so I'll keep using my branch until we can merge it, ok?
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, yeah, thx
<kenvandine> i am going to find someone that can help debug that later today
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, cool, thanks
<and471> mpt: happy birthday!
<mpt> Thanks and471
<mpt> Haven't seen you around for a while, how's things?
<and471> mpt: I have only 3 more exams left! (out of 17)
<and471> they have been going pretty well, so good!
<and471> mpt: and you?
<and471> mpt: I have been looking at some of your new work, really excited :-) (i.e. sound menu)
<mpt> good good
<and471> after friday, I might be able to start doing some more work on software center (my next two exams are spread over 3 weeks...)
<and471> mpt, mvo: ^ if you will let me back.. :-(
<mpt> I won't speak for mvo, but I'd be delighted
<and471> :-)
<and471> only joking :-)
<and471> mpt: I also might be working on a project of my own, but I shall definitely try to get back contributing to software-center
<and471> you have done LOADS since I stopped :-)
<mvo> and471: welcome back!
<and471> mov: hiya!
<and471> oops mvo: hiya!
<and471> well I am back after friday... just popping on to wish mpt a happy birthday
<and471> but I have maths tomorrow - which is easy
<rodrigo_> hmm, another bzr in maverick breakage? It tries to get couchdb-glib_0.6.92.orig.tar.gz as the upstream tarball ??
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, ^^
<kenvandine> what's wrong with that?
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, the tarball is couchdb-glib-0.6.92.tar.gz
<rodrigo_> without the orig
<rodrigo_> but it seems it's just contacting the out-of-date mirror
<rodrigo_> so seems a false alarm, sorry :D
<kenvandine> ok :)
<jpds> rodrigo_: Which mirror?
<rodrigo_> jpds, gnome ftp mirror
<jpds> Ah, OK.
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, yeah, false alarm indeed, it now gets it correctly :)
<kenvandine> great :)
<seb128> slomo, hey
<seb128> slomo, speaking about gtk and gir, what do you think about making gtk in experimental build its gir? the ubuntu change is in the bts if you want to use it
<seb128> slomo, it depends on doing that for atk and pango before though, changes for that are in the bts as well
<slomo> seb128: sounds good, just needs someone to do it ;)
<vish> seb128: hi.. when is shotwell , replacing F-spot? [or has it already replaced]
<seb128> vish, hi, when it's ready
<vish> ;p
<seb128> vish, check with robert_ancell when he's around or check the blueprint work items
<vish> seb128: will do thanks...  someone said that was scrapped and f-spot was being used for M , hence the confusion started
<seb128> you should not read what random someones say on the internet though ;-)
<vish> :D
<zyga> mvo, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/447835/
<zyga> mvo, software-center 2.1.1
<zyga> file it?
<hyperair> anyone here familiar with udev?
 * hyperair needs a udev rule that matches all ipods and runs "podsleuth --rescan"
<mvo> zyga: please try 2.1.2 (uploaded today)
<zyga> mvo, I just did but that earlier bug was not so easy to reproduce
<zyga> mvo, IMHO it was a race of some sort
<zyga> the UI was in flux when that occured
<zyga> mvo, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/447846/
<zyga> mvo, once you click on the 'share via microblog' link
<zyga> mvo, (I was searching for getting things gnome) -- for context
<mvo> zyga: thanks, that looks like a bug for kenvandine :)
<kenvandine> indeed
 * kenvandine should upload a fix for that :)
<zyga> kenvandine, it might be just my local installation
<zyga> kenvandine, none of this social stuff really works on my computer, it keeps crashing on startup
<kenvandine> zyga, that is fixed with the latest kernel
 * zyga runs gwibber
<kenvandine> but this bug is real... just need to upload a fix
<zyga> indeed!
<zyga> cool
<zyga> :-)
 * zyga runs away, see you guys
<kenvandine> zyga, fix uploaded to maverick
<mvo> thanks kenvandine!
<kenvandine> np
<jcastro> tremolux: you are on a roll today!
<tremolux> jcastro: wazzat?
<jcastro> tremolux: just noticing a ton of your work scrolling by in my launchpad folder!
<tremolux> jcastro: ahh  :)
<tremolux> jcastro: well thanks!
<LaserJock> jcastro: you know if anybody has done a greader messaging menu app?
<jcastro> LaserJock: doesn't ring a bell, I know someone ported liferea to app indicators
<jcastro> LaserJock: if you see one lmk. Or better yet add it to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu/Applications
<LaserJock> jcastro: I love the gmail one, but I get more greader "messages" than email so I'd like to see it done too
<jcastro> I will keep an eye out for one
<Daniel_Neel> Hello, I'm doing a bit of work on Ubuntu's Project Cleansweep and found a bug that could be pertinent to the Desktop Team. Here's the link to the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/351322 - as far as I know, the patch attached to the bug should work. However, I'm not sure whether the "problem" fixed with the patch is desirable. Would a member of the Desktop Team be able to take a look at the
<Daniel_Neel>  patch and either confirm that the patch is or isn't valid and desired, or point me to another source that would be able to make a decision regarding this matter?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 351322 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Make GNOME menu entry for Thunderbird consistent with Firefox, Evolution (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<chrisccoulson> Daniel_Neel, thanks. i will discuss that with other members of the mozillateam first though before changing it, but I agree in principal
<Daniel_Neel> Ok, good deal. Should I wait on a response from the mozillateam before taking further action on the bug or hold off and let you guys take care of it?
<chrisccoulson> Daniel_Neel, yeah, there's no need to do anything else with it atm
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<Daniel_Neel> Alrighty, sounds good then, thanks for the help.
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure the lucid kernel is leaking memory like crazy :/
 * didrocks waves goodnight
<i_need_a_dev> hello desktop team
<i_need_a_dev> any dev here?
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-06-11
<TheMuso> There is no way you can assign a shortcut key to an application in its desktop file correct?
<RAOF> I don't believe so, no, although I'm not sure where System→Preferences→Keyboard Shortcuts gets its listings from.
<mclasen> keynames come from /usr/share/gnome-control-center/keybindings/*.xml
<mclasen> the shortcuts usually get stored in gconf
<TheMuso> I know about the gconf shortcuts, but was wondering whether apps could be given a shortcut in their .desktop file, similar to what is possible in Windows.
<mclasen> no
<TheMuso> Ok, thanks.
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: if anyone wants to try out the new adium theme in maverick for lucid my PPA has it backported
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx3, i saw that, thx!
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: cool, yw
<Sarvatt> I don't suppose anyone would be willing to look at an xterm merge for sponsorship? http://sarvatt.com/downloads/merges/xterm/
<TheMuso> Sarvatt: I'll take a look.
<desrt> robert_ancell: hey
<Sarvatt> TheMuso: thank you a ton for the help
<TheMuso> Sarvatt: np
<Sarvatt> after that xterm and nvidia-graphics-drivers* rebuilds are all thats left for X stuff
<Sarvatt> err xdm
<TheMuso> Sarvatt: uploaded.
<Sarvatt> thanks!
<TheMuso> np
<hyperair> anyone here familiar with ureadahead's code?
<hyperair> i'd like to implement btrfs support for ureadahead, since i'm sick of waiting and nothing's been done
<robert_ancell> desrt, hey
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti
<didrocks> hum 712M for the netbook CD :/
<didrocks> well maverick desktop amd64 is approximately the same size
<didrocks> (not the i386 one, weird)
<pitti> ugh, what was added since a1?
<didrocks> pitti: don't know for desktop. For netbook it's all the removal of maximus/netbook-launcher in favor of mutter/unity
<didrocks> pitti: but I think this huge delta should be due to something else
<didrocks> hum, I can remove metacity already
<huats> morning
<ogra> didrocks, urgh
<ogra> didrocks, you  completely broke armel netbook
<didrocks> ogra: with yesterday's update unity should build now on armel
<didrocks> ogra: I didn't check the status, but I'll refresh the ubuntu-netbook metapackage before the week-end
<didrocks> I'll add also the -efl, as I guess it was on the CD as a dep of netbook-launcher
<seb128> didrocks, nice work with unity
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<didrocks> all the transition thing is working well for you?
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> great!
<seb128> didrocks, I get no wm decorations though, wanted or gtk csd bug?
<seb128> not sure how to close dialogs out of the using the menus which is suboptimal
<didrocks> seb128: it's wanted, I should check again the gconf key (I think it's the same than maximus used)
<seb128> weird
<didrocks> but yeah, until the titlebar isn't in the panel, not useful, I should change temporary the default
<didrocks> thanks for the notice, I changed it a while ago there. Anyway, trying on the stock install for lucid
<seb128> np, good work again, it upgraded in a flawless way
<pitti> bonojur seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> I'm good, thanks! still catching up with peer reviews
<ogra_> didrocks, would you mind if i re-added all the netbook bits for armel you just removed for all arches ?
<seb128> pitti, oh, I need to do that as well
<pitti> meh, the desktop amd64 CD exploded as well
<ogra_> we dont have any desktop anymore with your last change to the seed
<pitti> desktops are overrated
<ogra_> yeah, arm users should just phone with their HW :)
<ogra_> what else is it good for
<didrocks> ogra_: regenerating the metapackage should do it (at least, adding unity to armel) with yesterday's evening build. Then, you have to add explicitely as a recommend netbook-launcher-efl, right
<didrocks> ogra_: before, it was a dep of netbook-launcher which is removed as just a transitional package now
<pitti> will there be an -efl like 2D port of unity?
<ogra_> didrocks, i'm currently not caring for unity but for having the old 2D desktop working (maximus, go-home-applet, window-picker etc)
<ogra_> pitti, there will be a panel thats a gtk container for indicators
<ogra_> but we'll keep the efl launcher in maintenance mode as long as we can for arm
<pitti> *nod*
<didrocks> ogra_: sure, I can do if it you want, add them for armel
<pitti> but we could certainly run n-l-efl with upanel
<ogra_> pitti, not sure how well that works, i havent tried upanel yet
<ogra_> gnome-panel is definately to heavyweight though which brought up the minimal panel idea at UDS
<ogra_> afaik ted is working on it already
<pitti> isn't that by and large the panel that we see in unity already?
<pitti> i. e. which is just an indicator container?
<ogra_> pitti, afaik that still uses a lot of gnome libs
<pitti> ah, I see
<ogra_> we want to cut down memory footprint and startup speed
 * ogra_ has to move rooms at LT now ... see you
<pitti> right, just gtk, dbus, and libappindicator would be great
<ogra_> yepp
<seb128> pitti, ogra_: the issue with unity is not the depends, it's the graphical 3d requirement
<pitti> seb128: but that would only go for the launcher, I suppose, not for upanel itself?
<seb128> ?
<pitti> I mean, upanel certainly doesn't need 3D, does it?
<seb128> no, I meant unity does
<seb128> both the panel and the launcher
<seb128> that's why they need a stock gtk version
<didrocks> urgh, seems like I was disconnected…
<seb128> didrocks, no you are not
<seb128> didrocks, you didn't quit the channel at least
<didrocks> did you received? 10:26:40 didrocks | pitti: go-home-applet and window-picker should be ported to it so
<didrocks> 10:27:34 didrocks | and upanel is rendered under mutter, not sure how this behave under a 2D driver
<seb128> no
<didrocks> (and then, I recevied your last sentend "they need a stock gtk version"
<didrocks> so, my server was still connected, but not my laptop
<didrocks> and as it didn't say "heh, I quit", I don't have the backlog
<seb128> didrocks, you didn't miss anything, ogra just said he had to move rooms
<didrocks> seb128: oh ok, he didn't answered if I can add them for armel only now?
<didrocks> in any case, we have to work on the fallback system again
<seb128> didrocks, when did you drop from the channel?
<didrocks> seb128: it's ok, I'm reading the log from my bip server now
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I was going to copy you the log
<didrocks> seb128: that's fine, thanks :)
<didrocks> yeah, I confirm the upanel can't work without mutter, that's why it can't be used for -efl
<didrocks> and window-pickler/go-home-applet are applets, so, don't work (they will need to be rewriten too for the stock gtk bar)
<pitti>   * Added unity to netbook [armel]
<pitti> didrocks: ^ ??
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, some armel card support 3D driver (as we had netbook-launcher working on them)
<didrocks> pitti: so, having a fallback plan, as with netbook-launcher is in range, but won't happen before alpha3
<didrocks> yesterday, unity wasn't on armel as the version FTBFS
<pitti> didrocks: ah, good to know; it just didn't look deliberate after the discussion from above
 * pitti hugs didrocks
<didrocks> it was deliberate :)
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<didrocks> but I would prefer a better fallback solution than the one I added to netbook-launcher, we discussed a little about it with asac
<didrocks> we'll figure out
<mdz> where was the Mozilla maintenance change announced? I'm looking for a URL to link to
<mdz> ah, found it: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-June/000719.html
<mdz> seb128: support != maintenance :-)
<seb128> mdz, I copied the blueprint title ;-)
<seb128> but right
<pitti> seb128: hm, something confuses the hell out of me
<pitti> Package: gvfs
<pitti> Depends: [...] libgvfscommon0 (>= 1.1.7)
<pitti> but libgvfscommon0 is 1.6.1-0ubuntu1build1
<pitti> (on lucid, anyway)
<pitti> just got a report about a broken upgrade due to that
<pitti> but how did that _ever_ work and doesn't cause complete uninstallability?!?
<pitti> argh, ignore me
<pitti> 1.7.1 != 1.1.7
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<chrisccoulson> i was just thinking that
<pitti> so why was it removed for that guy..
 * pitti asks
<pitti> *brown paperbag*, sorry for the onise
<rodrigo_> hi
<rodrigo_> is there anything wrong in this uscan line:
<rodrigo_> http://download.gnome.org/sources/tomboy/([0-9.]+)/tomboy-([0-9.]+)\.tar\.gz
<rodrigo_> bzr bd... doesn't seem to find the 1.2.1 tarball, which is there
<rodrigo_> oh, I get another error before that -> dh: unable to load addon quilt: Can't locate Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/quilt.pm
<rodrigo_> which package does this file come from?
<asac> rodrigo_:
<asac> pkg -S /usr/share/perl5/Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/quilt.pm
<asac> quilt: /usr/share/perl5/Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/quilt.pm
<asac> dpkg -S /usr/share/perl5/Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/quilt.pm
<asac> ;)
<rodrigo_> hmm, I have it installed, it seems
<rodrigo_> ah, no, I don't :)
<asac> lol
<rodrigo_> but it still can't find the tarball :(
<alf__> didrocks: Hi! Did you get a chance to look at my experimental clutter egl packaging?
<didrocks> alf__: that's next on my list :)
<alf__> didrocks: great, thanks :)
<didrocks> you're welcome
<asac> am i here?  ... damn connection - this week is clearly bad
<alf__> asac: you are
<asac> ah ;)
<asac> there i am
<chrisccoulson> asac - i can't see you ;)
<seb128> pitti, sorry I was at lunch, seems you sorted it by now ;-)
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think thats a good thing ;)
<asac> i try to not look in a mirror right now ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> rodrigo_, weird
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, asac, glatzor
<rodrigo_> seb128, I guess it's getting to an out-of-date mirror?
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 - how are you?
<asac> hi seb128
<seb128> rodrigo_, you get no clue in the log?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm fine thanks, what about you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, good thanks. i'm a bit sleepy today though
<asac> alf__: so you said that the es11 and es22 lib is supposed to be binary compatible?
<seb128> worked late again?
<asac> if igts not we should ship it with different soname
<asac> otherwise i dont see why we need to have different test packages for them
<chrisccoulson> i worked fairly late last night, fixing the few remaining issues with the hardy updates
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, just that it can't get the tarball from that url
<seb128> rodrigo_, is your debian dir somewhere online?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, ok, did you fix the font rendering one as well?
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, it's just lp:ubuntu-desktop/tomboyubuntu branched, and added a patch to debian/patches
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, that's fixed too
<rodrigo_> seb128, I can push it if you want
<seb128> rodrigo_, would be useful yes
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well done!
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<alf__> asac: Yes they are supposed to be compatible, so yes we could just have one eglx test package
<asac> alf__: right. imo we should have that.
<alf__> asac: I am 99.9% sure of this, that is why I have two different test packages now
<asac> alf__: you can compare symbols files
<rodrigo_> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/maverick/tomboy/proxy-settings
<asac> for the es11 and es22 ... are those identical?
<alf__> asac: right, will do
<asac> alf__: if we could get rid of it that would be great. also i think the -tests package shouldnt start with lib...
<asac> we usually only use lib... prefix for libs
<Sarvatt> mutter will be usable with no hardware acceleration in MM at least :)
<alf__> asac: ok
<asac> alf__: so we could just ship "cutter-eglx-tests"
<asac> or i guess
<asac> clutter-1.0-eglx-tests
<asac> and clutter-1.0-common-tests
<asac> and clutter-1.0-glx-tests
<alf__> asac: or clutter-glx-1.0-tests, clutter-eglx-1.0-tests?
<asac> for me the 1.0 refers to the clutter-1.0 source package
<asac> but not sure
<asac> get more opinions ;) ... from didrocks and seb128 and others
<Sarvatt> asac: mesa is waiting to go through NEW  in debian, I patched it up to work with libdrm 2.4.21 we'll have at the same time so it shouldn't be long. in the process of redoing the mesa packaging so things work when we switch to 7.9 in a few weeks that is very different for the egl/gles stuff
<asac> Sarvatt: cool. did you just keep intel1 enabled for Archi: any ?
<asac> the package raof upped had a problem there ... imo intel1 should just be any
<Sarvatt> yeah until someone fixes plymouth :(
<asac> thats fine. i dont see why just intel1 should be disabled on non intel archs ;)
<Sarvatt> it makes no sense to be any but it needs to be any because plymouth needs it on all arches..
<Sarvatt> because its just wasting space on non intel arches :)
<asac> so it makes sense ;)
<asac> yeah well. but afaik we also ship X drivers for hardware that will probably never exist for arm or sparc deployments ;) ... so its in line
<seb128> rodrigo_, I think it looks for the newest version and find only the 1.3 serie
<Sarvatt> they aren't always going to be installed actually wasting space though unlike libdrm-intel1 :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, why? it should be looking in the 1.2 directory, right?
<seb128> rodrigo_, dunno
<seb128> rodrigo_, you don't specify a serie in the watch it uses the newest
<seb128> rodrigo_, get the lucid tarball?
<Sarvatt> swrast in mesa 7.9 can run compiz and mutter though so that'll all be usable on arm
<seb128> rodrigo_, if you have a lucid-update deb-src it will just work
<rodrigo_> seb128, well, this is for maverick, does maverick have the 1.3 version already?
<rodrigo_> no, 1.2.1
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, but it might be a bug in the download code which is fixed in maverick and not lucid
<rodrigo_> seb128, I'm on maverick
<seb128> oh
<seb128> well dunno
<rodrigo_> seb128, can I just download the tarball and place it somewhere so that it doesn't try to get it?
<seb128> it's a bug
<seb128> you can
<seb128> if you have a maverick deb-src it will just work
<seb128> either make the watch point to the serie you use
<seb128> or download the tarball yourself
<seb128> or configure an ubuntu deb-src so it uses it
<rodrigo_> so, place it in the parent dir?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tomboy/tomboy_1.2.1.orig.tar.gz
<rodrigo_> ok, that works, thanks!
<didrocks> asac: you already have something to work on with asac's comment, don't you? I would just say in addition to this: don't change the packaging too much before ensuring debian will take it (like dh5 -> dh7, remove of debian/control.in and using debian quilt format 3)
<didrocks> upss alf__ ^^
<asac> didrocks: well.
<asac> didrocks: current package i cdbs
<asac> so if it moves somewhere it should move to dh7
<asac> directly
<didrocks> asac: ok, is there a discussion with the DD responsible for that package? or do we want to diverge forever?
<slomo> seb128: who was the guy with the gtk+3.0 package again? did you take a look at his package already?
<asac> didrocks: our goal should be to get the same features packaged in debian so we can sync at some point. we should start that discussion. if they want to go for cdbs we can work with them on that still and drop our packaging if it comes to it
<rodrigo_> seb128, well, that patch does not apply to 1.2 :(
<asac> if they want to adapt our packaging, even better ...
<rodrigo_> seb128, can I upgrade to 1.3?
<asac> having a patch like this maintained as a downstream diff is painful in anyway; so either they adapt our features or we will be alone imo
<slomo> seb128: this here? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0
<didrocks> asac: agreed, just to ensure that the discussion has already began to have an easier adoption :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, no
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<asac> didrocks: hoped you opt in to that  ;)
<seb128> slomo, right, the ppa there, ricotz
<slomo> seb128: thanks
<seb128> slomo, he's on #ubuntu-devel
<rodrigo_> seb128, are you waiting for something before updating the 2.31/ tomboy 1.3?
<asac> didrocks: by ensuring you are happy with the direction it might be easier to our stuff upstreamed
<asac> e.g. we are one time contributors, while you maintain a constant relationship ;)
<asac> (hopefully)
<seb128> rodrigo_, we don't plan to update to 2.31 this cycle
<asac> anyway, if not, we will ensure htis comunication happens
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, why?
<didrocks> asac: great :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, we don't want gtk3 in the default installation, not reliable schedule, and the transition will take over a cycle
<didrocks> alf__: can you do asac's changes and then ping me back? I will do a closer review
<asac> cool
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, ok, we'll have to backport the patch to 1.2 then
<seb128> rodrigo_, it conflicts with gtk2 at runtime so we would need to duplicate lot of sources to have gtk2 and gtk3 builds
<rodrigo_> right
<seb128> rodrigo_, which is an issue for cds and a non trivial transitions
<seb128> rodrigo_, we plan it for next cycle, gtk3 will go to universe this cycle
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, good to know, we'll backport the patch then
<seb128> rodrigo_, if the new tomboy will not depends on gtk3 we can update though
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, don't know, I'll check
<seb128> rodrigo_, you might want to try to figure what upstream wants to do
<rodrigo_> yes
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> slomo, I didn't check his work no
<alf__> asac, didrocks: It seems that clutter es11 an es20 are not compatible after all, at least symbol-wise... unless the differing symbols are internal and exposed by error. I'll check with upstream...
<asac> alf__: what are those symbols?
<asac> cogl_ stuff?
<alf__> asac: yes
<alf__> asac: eg cogl_fixed_vertex_shader_*
<asac> thats coming from cogl/driver ... with some luck thats just internal and can be hidden
<asac> alf__: so check with upstream
<asac> alf__: you could try to add #pragma GCC visibility push(hidden)
<asac> to the start
<asac> and
<asac> #pragma GCC visibility pop
<asac> at the bottom of all .h files in cogl/cogl/driver/*/*.h
<asac> well start == after all other includes
<alf__> asac: sure, I am waiting for upstream to confirm
<asac> right. but if tests etc. stil build fine with that it should be ok
<asac> (and if the symbols are really gone ;))
<om26er> didrocks, Hi! the latest upload of ubuntu-netbook-unity-default-settings in UNE ppa removed Unity session from GDM list, is that expected?
<didrocks> om26er: hum, no, it's not
<didrocks> apt-cache policy ubuntu-netbook-unity-default-settings && dpkg -L ubuntu-netbook-unity-default-settings
<didrocks> I've tested the migration on my netbook and it worked
<om26er> hmm, I actually downgraded and then it worked
<didrocks> om26er: can you try upgrade to latest version and dpkg -L, please?
<didrocks> I confirm there that the session is installed
<alf__> asac: although the correct way for a library would be to for everything hidden by default and push(default) explicitly for public symbols...
<alf__> asac: but such is life :)
<om26er> didrocks, sure brb
<om26er> didrocks, upgraded and its still there.
<om26er> mean, now unity session works
<didrocks> om26er: hum, that's weird, unfortunately, doesn't seem it's reproduceable so :)
<didrocks> seems we are all good so :)
<didrocks> s#:)#:/
<om26er> didrocks, great, Thanks :)
<didrocks> om26er: you're welcome
<didrocks> om26er: and thanks for testing unity and your bug triaging work on UNE btw :)
<asac> alf__: true.
<asac> didrocks: so how do we do mutter with gles?
<asac> e.g. how can i test/try that?
<asac> guess i need to spin that aganst the egl clutter ... but what do i do with that then?
<didrocks> asac: I would think, take the package in maverick, link against gles in a ppa, and launch it with mutter --replace
<asac> didrocks: you mean i could run that in my -efl sessioN?
<asac> what would happen :)
<didrocks> asac: with a device that doesn't support glx, right?
<asac> yes
<didrocks> so, yes, you can just run that in you -efl session
<didrocks> it will replace metacity by mutter
<asac> didrocks: so we need mutter + unity built against gles/egl i guess?
<didrocks> you can see it really running as it have some little effects
<asac> is there anything else we need to prepare to test the full stack?
<didrocks> asac: right, but I think beginning with mutter only is the first step to see how it behaves
<didrocks> no, mutter and unity is everything you need
<asac> didrocks: sure. however, plan is to get the full stack packaged and then let vendors and upstream developers collaborate on fixing things
<didrocks> all the remaining things are just library without any rendering
<asac> just want to undersatnd how much work this will be on packaging side
<asac> but seems we are quite close with just unity and mutter missing
<didrocks> asac: of course, you will need the other librairies, but nothing special for egl
<om26er> didrocks, its reproducable on the live cd(lucid) and also on new install( where I first got the problem). installing the previous version of *-default-settings and then upgrading works
<didrocks> asac: you can depend on the lucid UNE ppa
<asac> sure. but those are hopefully avaiable
<asac> didrocks: well. i need to copy this stuff to the native ppa i guess ... or is lucid UNE with arm ?
<asac> but i will check ;)
<asac> didrocks: do you have url for that lucid UNE ppa at hand?
<didrocks> om26er: ubuntu-netbook-unity-default-settings is the package having all the dep, this one have to be installed
<didrocks> asac: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-dx-team/+archive/une/
<asac> thx
<asac> hmm. what is plasma-* stuff doing there ;)
<didrocks> om26er: the instruction to install unity is now: 1 - add the UNE ppa, 2- install ubuntu-netbook-unity-default-settings
<asac> is that ppa state to be considered stable?
<didrocks> asac: yeah, dx team plays with the ppa too
<didrocks> asac: right, for unity stuff at least
<asac> e.g. could it be that it doesnt work at all?
<didrocks> I upgrade it once a week
<didrocks> no, it's working, I'm trying it
<asac> didrocks: do you know out of your head what stuff i need from there that doesnt do rendering?
<didrocks> asac: sure, one sec
<asac> coool thats helpful ;)
<didrocks> asac: bamf, dee, libunity-misc, ubuntu-netbook-unity-default-settings, unity-asset-pool
<didrocks> asac: then, you will need for rendering: clutk, mutter and unity
<asac> didrocks: right. let me copy all those for now and then we improve the rendering bits
<didrocks> asac: ok, so you will stay on that version for now, right?
<didrocks> (it's quite fresh, from yesterday's evening :))
<asac> if there are updates coming soon we should wait for i can do that
<asac> but in the end i hope it doesnt make much of a difference; we can rebase the packaging changes required
<asac> didrocks: so the gtk menuproxy thing isnt needed?
<didrocks> asac: no, this new version is only if you want your menu in the panel
<didrocks> as indicator-datetime which is installed by default in UNE, I don't think you want to bother with that for now
<om26er> didrocks, on today's(20100611) UNE daily build there is only gnome session which might make it the same bug?
<asac> ok lots of things spinning now: https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/armel1/+packages
<asac> stay tuned
<didrocks> om26er: I don't understand, did you try what I told you on a fresh install? 1 - add the ppa ; 2 - install ubuntu-netbook-unity-default-settings? that's how unity should be installed
<didrocks> asac: and be afraid? ;)
<asac> yeah!!!
<om26er> didrocks, yes exactly
<didrocks> om26er: and then, you don't get the unity session?
<om26er> didrocks, no
<didrocks> hum, let me try
<om26er> oh,, installing unity dont install default-settings?
<didrocks> om26er: that's what I'm telling you from 15 minutes
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> for*
<om26er> oh
<didrocks> in maverick, ubuntu-netbook is the metapackage installing unity and the default-settings (as before, it was installing netbook-launcher and the default-settings)
<didrocks> of course, we don't have a metapackage in the ppa
<didrocks> so, it's the default-settings which contains the session which also have those deps
 * didrocks setup a wiki page
<pitti> hm, with yesterday's -proposed updates the keyboard indicator now has a different font and looks hideously blurry
<didrocks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Unity
<seb128> pitti, right
<seb128> pitti, it used to use cairo directy and is now pango rather...
<pitti> hm, why was that done in an SRU? appending an "1" for previously identical layouts doesn't seem to need a change in the font rendering, just in the displayed strings?
<seb128> no
<seb128> but he used cairo directly because he didn't know how to do otherwise before
<pitti> ah, so it's an independent change
<seb128> but cairo has limitations
<seb128> it doesn't respect some of the pango rendering and font settings
<seb128> and there was crashers in the code
<asac> didrocks: mutter seems to not like us using clutter 1.3.x ;) http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50131541/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.mutter_2.29.0-1ubuntu1dx3%2Br3435_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> didrocks: guess i have to hack that out
<seb128> upstream argue that the new code is better and has less bugs and that we should take it
<didrocks> asac: more than possible, it's the first time having a new clutter is quite painful
<didrocks> seb128: the new mutter?
<seb128> didrocks, no, libgnomekbd
<didrocks> oh sorry seb128, drop into the discussion
<seb128> didrocks, I'm talking with pitti there ;-)
<didrocks> :)
<asac> didrocks: so you think i should get rather new mutter from dev branch packagesd? or try to hack out the configure test?
<asac> the abi/api is compatible
<seb128> pitti, well I find the rendering a bit less nice on some layouts as well but upstream said we should take the new version since it fixes some crashers and is the right way to do it
<didrocks> asac: maybe try with ours for now. We are sure that unity is working with it
<pitti> seb128: ack
<asac> didrocks: what do you mean with "ours"?
<didrocks> asac: the current version in the ppa (with our patch)
<asac> we cant use the current clutter version ... that doesnt support egl/gles2 properly
<didrocks> asac: you talked about mutter*
<didrocks> "get rather new mutter"
<asac> yeah. ok
<asac> strange that it complains
<asac> i see it uses pkg-config --at-least 1.2.0 clutter-1.0
<didrocks> so, it should work…
<milanbv> git mutter has in configure.in
<milanbv> CLUTTER_VERSION=1.2.0
<asac> yes, but then tries to use --atleast-version
<milanbv> yeah
<asac> and we have 1.3.x
<asac> hmm. did upstream move to clutter.pc from clutter-1.0.pc? or is that a packaging regression
<asac> alf__: ^^
<asac> hmm ok thats the upstream buld system renaming
<asac> alf__: libclutter-1.0-dev lacks depends on the libjson thing
<asac> add that to the list of changes ;)
<alf__> asac: ok, will fix
<pitti> dobey: maverick u1> it was/is probably stuck in NEW
<dobey> pitti: hrmm. don't know, as i haven't gotten any e-mail about it. i just know it's built and lp says 'pending publication' for all archs
<dobey> pitti: but if you can kick it into 'published' the world will love you :)
 * kenvandine would love you :)
<kenvandine> can't get files synced :/
<lool> Hmm second time I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/448252/ in a couple of days
<pitti> dobey: which source package was that? (sorry, I already deleted the bug mail, and only thought about telling you afterwards)
<dobey> pitti: ubuntuone-client
<pitti> ah, ubuntuone-client is in NEW
<pitti> protobuf, too
<pitti> for libsyncdaemon
<dobey> ah, because of the new binary package?
<pitti> right
 * pitti sends it to main and accepts
<dobey> pitti: thanks!
<kenvandine> awesome
<kenvandine> i'll finally be able to see if the music store is fixed :)
<pitti> shoulld be published in 75 mins
<pitti> protobuf accepted as well, in case that's urgent
<kenvandine> does anyone know what is causing this mouse jiter?
<kenvandine> in maverick...
<kenvandine> started happening to me yesterday, and last night bratsche saw it too
 * kenvandine doesn't know what package to look for bugs on :)
<seb128> kenvandine, try #ubuntu-x
<dobey> my mouse was jittery when i 'came into work' today, and went to unlock the screen
<seb128> likely a new xorg issue
<dobey> but i'm on lucid
<kenvandine> dobey, weird....
<dobey> and i think it was due to chrome eating up my RAM
<kenvandine> oh... that isn't my problem
<dobey> chrome was at 30% usage, and firefox at like 25%
<dobey> fun times...
<kenvandine> pitti, can you look at https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-ubuntu-one-file-sink-ui-changes
<kenvandine> pitti, and see if you can tell why it isn't showing up on the ubuntuone-hackers burndown?
<Sarvatt> RAOF: are you around? nvidia-* is still providing abi 6 and leaving people with it installed in a broken state, we really should just do a no change rebuild if you dont have the apport stuff ready
<Sarvatt> tseliot: can you upload no change rebuilds of nvidia-graphics-drivers* for maverick to unbreak people's systems? :) it's been 5 days now, they seem to be getting antsy :)
<tseliot> Sarvatt: X abi change? sure
<Sarvatt> yeah, 173 and under don't work without IgnoreABI still but current is fine, at least if the others were rebuilt the breaks: xserver-xorg-video-6 on xserver-xorg-core wouldn't be totally screwing people over
<seb128> kenvandine, didrocks: could one of you do the empathy stable update as a sru?
<kenvandine> didrocks, do you have time?  i am feeling very behind today...
<Sarvatt> tseliot: thanks a ton!
<tseliot> np
<didrocks> kenvandine: can do, but it will be in a couple of hour, if not more…
<didrocks> kenvandine: I want to release Quickly 0.4.3 today
<didrocks> everytime it's postponed…
<kenvandine> didrocks, ok... that is probably sooner than i could... i still haven't worked on anything i planned to work on today
<seb128> didrocks, kenvandine: next week works as well no hurry
<kenvandine> ok
 * didrocks tries to do thing he couldn't for a long time
<didrocks> so, next week, perfect :)
<kenvandine> hehe :)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> ccheney, there?
 * kenvandine grumbles about tomboy not working... 
<seb128> ccheney, do you still plan to get the dictionnary and cifs bugs fixed for .1?
<rodrigo_> where is there a list of packages in main?
<rodrigo_> seb128, ^
<seb128> why do you need that?
<seb128> there is many way to check where a package is
<seb128> or you can look to /var/lib/apt/lists
<seb128> the indexes from apt are there
<seb128> you can grep in the main one if you want
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, I'm going to do a MIR for MS office :D
<seb128> lol
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, seriously, we need python-libproxy for u1-client
<rodrigo_> and want to check if libproxy is in main
<seb128> it's in universe
<seb128> but libproxy is in main
<seb128> so you can depends on python-libproxy
<seb128> we will promote it once something do
<seb128> ie the source is in main, the python binary is not because nothing use it
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, cool, so just need a MIR for python-libproxy
<seb128> no
<seb128> the source is in main
<seb128> you don't need anything
<seb128> just ping me when you upload something which use it
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, cool, dobey already uploaded a u1-client package that uses it
<rodrigo_> that's how we found out :)
<seb128> ok, let me promote it
<rodrigo_> seb128, thanks
<rodrigo_> dobey, problem solved! :D
<dobey> well partially
<kenvandine> dobey, yay... syncdaemon is starting :)
<dobey> unless it got pulled in by ${python:Depends} anyway
<rodrigo_> seb128, so, tomboy will not depend on gtk3, until gtk-sharp does the move, and tomboy would keep working ok with both gtk-sharp bindings
<rodrigo_> seb128, sandy from tomboy says that he plans to keep supporting old distros, so can I then upgrade to 1.3?
<seb128> yes
<rodrigo_> seb128, if for some reason there is a gtk3 dep added, we can backport easily, right?
<rodrigo_> seb128, not that it's going to happen, but just inc ase
<seb128> backport what?
<rodrigo_> backport to 1.2
<rodrigo_> the package
<seb128> get the code to still work on gtk2?
<seb128> or, downgrade
<seb128> yes we could
<rodrigo_> no, no
<rodrigo_> upload the 1.2 version
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, can you do a quick dx, os update in the meeting when it's desktop turn?
<kenvandine> release meeting?
<kenvandine> ok, dbarth usually does that
<kenvandine> did he update the wiki page?
<seb128> kenvandine, it's our turn now
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> davidbarth, ^
<seb128> davidbarth, not joining the release meeting for dx update?
<kenvandine> he might be in another meeting... i can try to cover it :)
<kenvandine> didn't prepare... but should know
<kenvandine> just point to me when it is time
<kenvandine> unless davidbarth pipes up :)
<seb128> kenvandine, sorry for the short notice but don't worry it's early in the cycle
<kenvandine> :)
<davidbarth> what's that
<seb128> kenvandine, I've to admit I forgot those meetings where starting again today so didn't prepare either
<davidbarth> i'm here in the meeting
<davidbarth> my turn?
<kenvandine> davidbarth, yeah... i covered for now... but you can take over :)
<davidbarth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/MaverickReleaseStatus
<seb128> davidbarth, seems kenvandine covered for you, sorry I messed up I checked for "dbarth"
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> davidbarth, ok, your turn ;-)
<davidbarth> kenvandine, seb128: thanks for covering for me, i was just finishing putting the report with all the links
<seb128> davidbarth, np, sorry I checked the wrong nickname there ;-)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, congrats on releasing the latest version of your book!
<didrocks> rickspencer3: heh, thanks, I was released during UDS, but I just didn't have the time to blog about it :)
<didrocks> (and yes, it was finished BEFORE UDS, I didn't write it there :p)
<didrocks> just the last "read and fix rounds"
<seb128> pitti, still there?
<pitti> yes, apt is naughty
<seb128> pitti, ok, I've sponsored appmenu-gtk for kenvandine, it's pretty trivial, not sure if you would have a few minutes to NEW review it before eow?
<pitti> can do
<seb128> pitti, if that's not today that's fine don't feel forced to do it
<seb128> pitti, on monday works as well
<seb128> I will upload an indicator-appmenu as well in a bit
<pitti> seb128: I can't do it on Monday
<pitti> because it's not in NEW
<seb128> hmu?
<seb128> oh
<pitti> that's because it's in accepted :-P
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> that was quick ;-)
<seb128> ^
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> next time, flushing the changelog would be nice
<seb128> pitti, do we have a policy about that? I was already wondering for the unity uploads
<seb128> pitti, the indicator-appemenu is in NEW as well
<seb128> pitti, if you still feel like reviewing one
<pitti> policy> not that I know of, it just looks odd for a new pacakge
<seb128> I guess that would make jcastro and kenvandine happy to get that in universe today
<seb128> I will bin-NEW later
<pitti> oh, I sent appmenu-gtk to main
<pitti> it's trivial and our own breed
<kenvandine> oh... thx... i'll do the MIR today then :)
<pitti> we don't need it in main?
<kenvandine> we do
<jcastro> it would!
<kenvandine> pitti, should i still do an mir bug?
<pitti> well, if you wish
<kenvandine> indicator-appmenu needs to go to main as well
<pitti> but the point of MIRs is mainly to review imported and thirrd-party packages; I already reviewed the packaging now, and there's little question about upstream and support
<kenvandine> ok
<pitti> kenvandine: but for a paper trail, a MIR bug might be good, yes; not sure whether other MIR team members share my opinion about this :)
<kenvandine> pitti, already done
<pitti> cool, thaks
<pitti> kenvandine, seb128: hm, no debian/compat in indicator-appmenu?
<kenvandine> pitti, so if you want to resolve bug 592739
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 592739 in appmenu-gtk (Ubuntu) "[MIR] appmenu-gtk (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592739
<pitti> ah, cdbs creates it on the fly with "5" if you don't have one, doesn't it?
<pitti> kenvandine: done
<seb128> pitti, yes, but that's a valid point, we should have one ideally
<pitti> i-appmenu NEWed
<seb128> pitti, you rock, thanks
<seb128> jcastro, ^
<jcastro> thanks pitti!
<pitti> my pleasure
<pitti> seb128: how was the release meeting?
<kenvandine> pitti, bug 592743
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 592743 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "[MIR] indicator-appmenu (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592743
<seb128> pitti, it went ok, not as well tidy that the end of cycle ones
<seb128> pitti, ie, not so much specific points to track and no current r-m watching things
<seb128> pitti, but it went ok otherwise ;-)
<pitti> good
<pitti> (except that no RM -> bad)
<seb128> pitti, thanks for asking btw ;-)
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> I just wondered whether you have any troubles right now
<pitti> with ReleaseStatus, etc.
<pitti> and cracking the whip :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, "Dear ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs! 80% Sale continues" from Best ViagraPharmacy Online
<chrisccoulson> are these lists not moderated? ;)
 * didrocks thinks that seb128 found too easily the whip :)
<pitti> didrocks: gosh, all these wounds on your back!
<didrocks> seeing that? it's terrible :p
<seb128> pitti, no, I'm doing fine so far I think ;-) but good to think you are still around in case I've issues ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, speaking of which and since you a still around, how busy are you tonight? ;-)
 * didrocks runs away
 * didrocks is already not there
<didrocks> don't try even :-)
<seb128> lol
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: more seriously, I will take one hour break, but still can do some stuff
 * didrocks hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * didrocks hugs pitti too
<didrocks> (take care of the wounds)
<seb128> didrocks, I was joking, enjoy your weekend, you should call it a week not take a break
 * pitti hugs seb128 and didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, you had a busy week and did great work
<seb128> didrocks, nice to see unity landing so nicely in maverick and upgrade working without out
<seb128> out -> issue
<seb128> doh, tired ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: well, tomorrow I have an uninteresting ubuntu party meeting all the afternoon, I can do some useful stuff meanwhile :)
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :-)
<seb128> didrocks, also thanks for making our workitems count catch up with the trend line
<seb128> didrocks, you closed quite some bugs this week ;-)
<didrocks> heh, that was a great target ^^
<didrocks> seeing all this TODO -> DONE
 * didrocks breathes
<jcastro> didrocks: <3
<seb128> didrocks, say hello to kinouchou and others from me
<didrocks> seb128: sure, I will :)
<pitti> hah, I bent apt to my will
<pitti> have a nice weekend everyone!
<didrocks> jcastro: hey
<didrocks> jcastro: does the appmenu in lucid ppa works? On which package should I depend?
<jcastro> Yes it does!
<jcastro> didrocks: #ayatana please!
<ccheney> seb128: i believe so, i'm off until jun 18 though, is there a pending .1 deadline?
 * ccheney may have been looking at the wrong page but thought .1 was for late july
<seb128> ccheney, hi, no hurry I was just checking they were still on your list
<ccheney> seb128: yea, i am planning on doing a full 3.2.1 update on OOo, hopefully soon after i return from paternity leave
<ccheney> seb128: i have quite a few SRUs to write up and verify at that time related to the update :)
<ccheney> iirc somewhere around 30
<seb128> ccheney, ok, as said no hurry, enjoy your time off work for now ;-)
<seb128> ccheney, when is the new openoffice going to be there?
<seb128> ccheney, I was just checking because those were on the rt list for the meeting today
<ccheney> seb128: 3.2.1 is already released, but my MIRs are still waiting on doko to review from june 5
<seb128> ok
<ccheney> seb128: so the 3.2.1~rc hasn't been built yet for maverick
<seb128> let's see that next week
<seb128> it's weekend time for now
<ccheney> once it has built everywhere and i can see i don't need to fix any other issues on various arch i will do an upload of the final version
<ccheney> afaik the 3.2.1 i uploaded is essentially the same as final, just had to be voted on for approval
<seb128> ok
<ccheney> there are probably additional ooo-build fixes for it, but i pull those in for each new upload
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let's check when you are back to work
<seb128> it's weekend time for me and you are not supposed to be working
<ccheney> ok
<ccheney> feeding the baby atm but will be around all week but lagged
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-06-12
<Sarvatt> darn, geany doesn't like indicator-appmenu, just segfaults
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-06-13
<slomo> pitti: vapigen's GIR support is a bit suboptimal, iirc it doesn't even use the metadata files (because the GIR should have all required information)
<slomo> pitti: it's better to use vala-gen-introspect and the generated gi file instead, then you can use the metadata files
<slomo> pitti: that's what all bindings that are shipped with vala do
<vish> pitti: hi , when you get time could you upload humanity to lucid-proposed. its been waiting in the lucid queue for a while :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-06-06
<TheMuso> Hrm. I just discovered that parts of Qt4 use libaudio2, which is from NAS. Hrm.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, what is the name of the test X server?  Bryce was telling me about it
<RAOF> robert_ancell: xvfb?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, that's the one, cheers
<micahg> robert_ancell: I've been having lightdm segfaulting all day
<robert_ancell> micahg, do you have a core dump?
<micahg> no, it takes X with it
<robert_ancell> micahg, can you paste the log?
<micahg> oh, hmm, apport's been off, let me fix that :)
<micahg> robert_ancell: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/619580/
<robert_ancell> micahg, interesting, what is triggering it?  Are you in a session?
<micahg> yeah, usually clicking something I think
<micahg> then I get some junk output on tty1
<robert_ancell> and are you running 0.3.7?
<micahg> yep
<robert_ancell> micahg, I'm assuming everything is good with GDM?
<micahg> idk, haven't run gdm in over a week
<micahg> this just started though I think
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<GunnarHj> pitti: Morning! Thought I'd mention that I have adapted some gdm patches to 3.0.0. https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gdm/oneiric/+merge/63515 so noone else does the same thing unnecessarily.
<GunnarHj> pitti: Haven't built successfully, though, so I can't tell if they all work. Hopefully it's useful anyway.
<pitti> GunnarHj: oh, thanks
<pitti> GunnarHj: right, I also think Seb just cleaned up some patches so far
<pitti> someone still needs to get through the remaining bits, but every patch port helps indeed
<pitti> GunnarHj: merged (haven't looked at the patches individually, for now this is just a "pool" kind of thing anyway :) )
<GunnarHj> pitti: Only one left (the original file seems to be dropped). Indeed it should be reviewed carefully.
<GunnarHj> pitti: Cool.
<didrocks> good morning
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, how are you? did you enjoy your days off?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I did indeed, thanks! we had a nice concert in Berlin, and it was good to see family and friends in Dresden again
<chrisccoulson> pitti. cool, sounds good :)
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, pitti!
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va?
<didrocks> pitti: ça va bien, merci! :-)
<didrocks> pitti: so, you enjoyed some time in Desden?
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine thanks, a lot of walk in the forest surrounding Lyon this week-end as usual :)
<didrocks> and you?
<pitti> didrocks: I did indeed, was great to meet my family and friends again
<pitti> didrocks: we also spent a nice day (Thu) in Berlin, Mando Diao concert
<didrocks> nice :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, good thanks. i managed to cut my hedge this weekend, so my garden doesn't look so overgrown now
<didrocks> heh :)
<rodrigo_> morning
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> hi rodrigo_
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_, salut seb128!
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ca va?
<rodrigo_> hi seb128, didrocks, pitti
<rodrigo_> had a good weekend?
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti
<pitti> indeed it was nice, met my family and friends in Dresden again
<seb128> quite nice weekend, lot of tennis on TV ;-)
<pitti> and the Mando Diao concert in Berlin was great!
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, Nadal won again, right?
<didrocks> seb128: good ones?
<seb128> yes ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, indeed, I wouldn't have watched the full games if they were boring
<mvo> seb128: hey, good morning! I hope you had a good weekend :) a bit of a silly question: where is the system menu stuff now in the oneiric gnome panel? it seems like usb-creator-gtk does not show up anymore (I only have applications and places in my test system panel)
<seb128> mvo, they dropped it I think, check with rodrigo_ or vuntz I guess, I've not been using gnome-panel for a while
<didrocks> yeah, they dropped the additional menu
<seb128> they switched to 2 menus I think
<mvo> oh, ok - so all the apps that use it need to be changed to appear again?
<didrocks> mvo: http://www.vuntz.net/journal/post/2011/04/13/gnome-panel-is-dead,-long-live-gnome-panel!
<seb128> it should probably be under the system tools in the application menu or similar
<rodrigo_> mvo, is this gnome-panel 3.0?
<mvo> I'm mainly concerned with my s-c tests (the menu searchers)
<mvo> rodrigo_: whatever is currently in oneiric :)
<mvo> rodrigo_: so I guess yes
<mvo> thanks didrocks, reading that now
<rodrigo_> yes, 3.0, so not sure, haven't used it
<didrocks> "User menu: that's the third thing you'll notice: the menu bar lost its System menu, and instead, there's a user menu on the right. If gnome-panel is built with telepathy-glib, this menu will enable you to change your presence on the desktop (including for IM). It also contains, more or less, the same actions that were available in the old System menu."
<didrocks> mvo: the part which will interest you I guess ^
<didrocks> mvo: btw, on another topic, OneConf de-desktopcouchify :-) dropped a lot of the logic as well (1500 lines changes on a day, for only remaining 900 lines right now!)
<mvo> didrocks: woah!
<didrocks> mvo: we should take some time later this week to discuss about the next move (server part)
<mvo> didrocks: sounds good to me, this is hopefully straightforward, its a relatively simple django server
<didrocks> mvo: right, nice time for me to learn this framework after having heard about it so much :)
<mvo> didrocks: :) the ISD people are great and the framework is pretty nice, so it will be fun!
<didrocks> excellent, can't wait for working on this with them (and you ;))
<mvo> :)
<pitti> hey mvo, guten Morgen
<mvo> hey pitti
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, I'm fine thanks, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, good thanks. just waiting for a coffee machine to arrive :)
<rodrigo_> hi chrisccoulson
<seb128> chrisccoulson, coffee addict! ;-)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> didn't we keep the freedesktop sound theme out of the CD on purpose?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, my current machine leaks all over the kitchen ;)
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: Ooh, shiny new espresso machine?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i've got all of the firefox 5 updates staged in https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next now. it's just waiting on language packs without the firefox 4 translations (and with the new dependencies)
<chrisccoulson> would you be able to do that this week? i'd like to put out a call for testing soon :)
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, it's just a filter coffee machine, it doesn't do espresso
<chrisccoulson> just good ole' mugs of black coffee :)
 * RAOF strokes his shiny, stainless steel, pressure-boiler'd espresso machine.
<chrisccoulson> oh, i'm meant to be patch-piloting today
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, -ETOOMANYTHINGSTODO
<seb128> mvo, recent upload in debian suggest the categories of those .desktop need to be updated, gnome-menus in debian got a workaround to add a category back in the application menu until it's done
<pitti> chrisccoulson: that is, new langpacks for lucid and maverick, too?
<pitti> and natty?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: langpack-o-matic needs the firefox-locale-* packages in -proposed to DTRT, though
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yes please (lucid, maverick and natty), although lucid and maverick are less urgent as we're targetting firefox 6 at those. but there is also more to test for those, so i'd like to get people testing the upgrades ASAP really
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, how do we do that? :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: how urgently do we need to get them into -updates/-security?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: i. e. could we do one release each, and have two weeks per release? or faster?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm asking because QAing all these language updates will take time
<pitti> usually we only get feedback for some 10 languages, and here we need to test all languages which have ffox translations
<mvo> thanks seb128!
<chrisccoulson> pitti - that's why i was asking to start testing soon really. we need to push firefox 5 to natty-security on june 21st
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, so we'll start with new natty langpacks then
<pitti> dpm: ^ are we OK with a -base refresh for natty?
<pitti> dpm: I just requested a -base export for natty, to get this going
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks. are you able to target them to natty-security rather than natty-proposed? last time we did this, arne targetted them to proposed and i had to edit the changelogs
<pitti> chrisccoulson: nope, they'll go to -proposed
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<pitti> and then we can copy them to -updates, and additionally to -security if required
<pitti> we can't directly put them into -u or -s
<pitti> chrisccoulson: why edit changelogs?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i uploaded them manually to security before. i'm not sure how arne generated them though
<dpm> pitti, chrisccoulson, sounds good, I'm ok with -base refresh, I was going to ping you (pitti) for an update this week as per the schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/NattyLanguagePackReleaseSchedule - Note that I requested an export schedule change to get the oneiric exports going: https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule. That was on Friday, and I need to check with the LP guys if the change actually went through
<pitti> dpm: ah, so the timing sounds perfect for natty then
<dpm> pitti, yeah, let me check if there is any launchpadder around that can confirm that the exports cron job has been updated
<mvo> hey glatzor! nice to see you :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm still confused about how we build the language packs btw (because there are no firefox-locale- packages in natty-proposed)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: right, as I said, we'd need the new firefox in -proposed before I can start building the langpacks for -proposed
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ah, so this might be a bit of a problem, as we don't usually put firefox updates through proposed :)
<glatzor> hello!
 * glatzor hugs mvo
<bryceh> heya glatzor :-)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: what stops us from doing it this time?
 * glatzor waves to bryceh !
<chrisccoulson> pitti - timing :) firefox 5 is a security update to firefox 4.0.1, so we need to be able to push it out to users within a day of release really (and we don't know the security issues up-front, so we don't have an idea of the urgency of that yet)
 * mvo hugs glatzor
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so this is a private PPA?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I can certainly see https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next
<glatzor> mvo, have you had a good time?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - the ubuntu-mozilla-security PPA is public, and is where we stage the updates when mozilla start their release builds (which will probably be a couple of days out)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: as an alternative, I could run import with the PPA as archive root
<chrisccoulson> the firefox-next PPA is where i'm tracking the beta channel, which is what will feed in to the ubuntu-mozilla-security PPA
<pitti> as we currently only search for firefox-locale-* packages, this should be ok
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that should work
<pitti> i. e. http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-next/ubuntu/
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that's ok. those packages are basically what i'm going to upload to ubuntu-mozilla-security (albeit, the firefox packages will be from the release channel instead)
<mvo> glatzor: yeah, fathers day, was a lot of fun
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, so I now need to wait for LP to do the new base export, then build new langpacks for -proposed against above PPA, then dpm starts his call for testing
<mvo> glatzor: and you? good vacation?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: however
<chrisccoulson> pitti - excellent, thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it will mean that the -proposed langpacks will not have firefox translations while we test that
<pitti> chrisccoulson: and as the Recommends: is unsatisfyable, people who do test -proposed, will never get them installed
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ah, that's not good :/
<pitti> chrisccoulson: which is why I'd really prefer having _some_ firefox package in -proposed as well
<pitti> we really need to have people install new firefox and new langpacks in lockstep
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i thought we were going with a depends rather than recommends? will update-manager pull in the new recommends in a regular update?
<glatzor> mvo, indeed! was a good time. but today is my first working day :(
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, new recommends will be pulled in on upgrade (when available)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: yes
<mvo> glatzor: meh :/
<chrisccoulson> pitti - we might be able to push the firefox beta to -proposed, as the beta channel is really closer to RC than beta atm
<chrisccoulson> there's going to be 1 more beta release this week, and then the beta channel will be merged in to the release channel
<pitti> chrisccoulson: we don't necessarily need to release that -proposed version
<pitti> but it should work reasonably well, and build the f-locale-* stuff
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that's fine
<chrisccoulson> so, just to clarify then, we're going to put the firefox 5 beta in to natty-proposed with the new language packs? then once we get the proper firefox 5 release, we just copy that from the u-m-s PPA in to natty-security (and natty-updates)
<chrisccoulson> also, the language packs will need to be copied to natty-security too (in addition to natty-updates)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: that sounds better to me
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ok, thanks :)
<alex3f> good morning
<chrisccoulson> pitti - we'll also have this all to do for lucid and maverick too, although that can wait for firefox 6
<alex3f> mvo: changes in branch, please review, when you have the time :-)
<mvo> alex3f: cool, will do :)
<mvo> alex3f: in a little bit, but definetely soon
<alex3f> mvo: no hurry
<dpm> pitti, chrisccoulson, before I can comment on the plan, there are a couple of things I don't quite understand. I've added some comments and a question about the FF5 language packs on http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/619772/ - could you please have a look at it when you've got a minute?
<pitti> dpm: right, langpacks won't contain firefox translations any more; we'll continue to ignore those, as we already do
<pitti> 3) we currently don't, and won't ship LP translations for firefox
<pitti> the firefox-locale-* packages are built from firefox, not from langpack-o-matic
<glatzor> mvo, I started to work on C bindings for aptdaemon to get intropestion support lp:~aptdaemon-developers/aptdaemon/glib
<chrisccoulson> dpm - yeah, what pitti said :)
<pitti> dpm: that's why we need ffox 5 in -proposed at the same time
<chrisccoulson> so, the firefox-locale-xx packages will appear when i upload firefox
<pitti> so that testing the langpacks can be done with ffox 5
<dpm> pitti, chrisccoulson, that part I understand, the part I don't quite understand is the part where ff5 langpacks (the firefox-locale-packages) appear in -proposed. Those points mention the FF4 export from LP and split into the firefox-locale-packages, but I don't quite get when the FF5 version of those will appear in -proposed
<chrisccoulson> dpm - point 2 in my e-mail :)
<chrisccoulson> "Firefox 5 beta will be uploaded to natty-proposed once we get the
<chrisccoulson> next beta release this week. Note that the current beta is closer to RC
<chrisccoulson> quality than beta quality anyway, and the changes between the next beta
<chrisccoulson> and release will be very minimal."
<dpm> there's no reference to langpacks in that point
<chrisccoulson> dpm - i didn't think i needed to. the language packs are built from the firefox source now
<chrisccoulson> dpm - https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next/+build/2543016
<dpm> chrisccoulson, so after point 2 and 4 we'll have firefox-locale-xx packages in natty-proposed for both FF4 and FF5?
<chrisccoulson> dpm - no, we'll have FF5 translations in firefox-locale-xx, and firefox 4 translations in the old language packs until the new ones are uploaded (step 4)
<chrisccoulson> note that the new firefox-locale-xx packages have a replaces on the old language pack to make sure that's not a problem
<mvo> glatzor: woah, I check that out after lunch
<glatzor> mvo, my first serious steps as a c programmer :) the new gio based dbus library is really nice
<dpm> chrisccoulson, thanks. Do you think you'll have the chance to look at the feedback I left on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-firefox-translations-in-launchpad ?
<mvo> glatzor: woah, that looks pretty cool, I just checked the branch out \o/
<mvo> glatzor: you are always good for a suprise :)
<glatzor> mvo, see you! I have to go to work now!
<mvo> glatzor: see you!
<chrisccoulson> dpm - sure. i don't need to do that for natty though do i?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - bug 792099 looks like your cup of tea :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 792099 in thunderbird-locales "Please remove thunderbird-locales source from oneiric" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792099
<dpm> chrisccoulson, no, not for natty, you registered the spec for oneiric
<pitti> chrisccoulson: done; it also removed a couple of languages, presumably they aren't available for tbird 5 any more
<pitti> chrisccoulson: (see my bug followup)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks. i should re-add those as transitional packages really (i thought i'd caught them all already)
<pitti> that'd be better, yes
<seb128> pitti, is there any chance you can look at the gdm patches this week or should we just drop those and try to get gdm3 in?
<seb128> the lightdm mir got a +1 from kees
<didrocks> pitti: can you remove the SRU team from bug #788981? this one won't make it in this compiz SRU round
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 788981 in compiz "panels get stacked incorrectly on vp switch" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/788981
<chrisccoulson> mmmm, nice fresh coffee again
<chrisccoulson> i don't have to drink tea anymore!
<seb128> Sweetshark, hi, did you see my question about libreoffice-gnome and gnome-vfs the other day?
<seb128> lunch!
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, how is bug 793466 a firefox bug? ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 793466 in firefox ""unity" does not work anymore !" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793466
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: because it's all your fault! :-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<xclaesse> rodrigo_, webkitgtk 1.4.1 released, next empathy version will need a fix from that release
<xclaesse> could that webkit go to gnome3 ppa or at least oneric ?
<xclaesse> *Oneiric
<xclaesse> seb128, ^
<seb128> xclaesse, what will happen to empathy without that fix?
<seb128> webkit will be updated one day but it takes ages to build and it's no fun to update
<xclaesse> switching adium theme variant drops the CSS, so you get conversations with no theming
<xclaesse> closing and reopening the chat window fix it, though
<seb128> doesn't seem like a blocker
<seb128> you don't switch variants every day
<seb128> we will update webkit in oneiric though, just not sure when
<xclaesse> right, not blocker, but would be cool to have... dunno how hard it is to push new version of webkit...
<seb128> it's not hard, it just takes 6 hours to build
<seb128> then you need to fix issues if any and restart the build
<xclaesse> yeah :(
<kinouchou> hi seb128
<seb128> lut kinouchou, ca va ?
<kinouchou> yep :)
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<ogra_> so who had the glorious idea to enable metacity compositing by default
<ogra_> it makes Xorg eat half of one of my CPUs on arm now
<pitti> supposedly gnome 3.0 and g-s still run on metacity?
<ogra_> pitti, on unity-2d
<ogra_> which ran just fine until oneiric on framebuffer devices
<ogra_> now it takes about 5 min to open the dash and about two to open the workspace switcher
<mvo> alex3f: I pushed some small modifications to the refactor branch, could you please double check?
<alex3f> mvo: yes, 1 sec
<mvo> alex3f: no rush
<mvo> alex3f: the pendingview really needs to get all this low-level stuff ripped out
<pitti> ogra_: do you know if that's a runtime or compile time option?
<ogra_> pitti, gconf key
<pitti> if the latter, we might disable compositing if we are building for arm?
<mvo> alex3f: and put into transactions-watcher instead with proper gsignals, I started that, but there is more to do
<alex3f> there is at least one more thing I wanted to discuss with you
<mvo> alex3f: fortunately the model of PK and aptdaemon are very similar so it should map to them both pretty well
<pitti> ogra_: so perhaps a debian/rules hack to install a different gconf default when building on arm?
<alex3f> I see
<didrocks> ogra_: the patch with the gconf key is upstream?
<alex3f> the installed and candidate properties
<ogra_> didrocks, i have no idea
 * pitti assumes we are actually talking about a gsettings key here
<alex3f> mvo: these are currently apt.Version objects... which isn't cool
<pitti> oh, wait
<didrocks> pitti: no, metacity is still using gconf
<ogra_> pitti, well, i see it in gconf-editor :)
<pitti> we still have 2.34
<pitti> not 3.0
<ogra_> in any case that default changed
<didrocks> pitti: there is no metacity 3.0, is it?
<ogra_> very very recently
<pitti> didrocks: ah, g-s uses mutter, I guess
<ogra_> and it makes it hard to use on arm
<didrocks> pitti: right
<didrocks> ogra_: there was only one upload of metacity (today)
<lucidfox> Hmm, that makes me wonder: what are you going to use as the non-compositing window manager in Oneiric?
<lucidfox> and beyond
<ogra_> didrocks, well, on a fresh oneiric install composite is on by default
<mvo> alex3f: apt.Version … indeed, that needs to go. is it used for anything else beside the addon stuff? I think the addon stuff just needs to go entirely into the PackageInfo class and specific to the packaging system in use
<alex3f> mvo: I'm thinking about replacing all candidate.property accesses
<alex3f> to _package.property
<didrocks> ogra_: hum, weird, I didn't look at those patch closely enough, but the default (no key or whatever) was off, right? and only the unity session changed this key?
<ogra_> didrocks, could it be that someone set the key in unity-2d ?
<mvo> alex3f: sounds ok to me. would be nice to know where its used and if we can't just get rid of the usage and replace the current users with using PackageInfo properly (and adding required properties/methods there). what do you think?
<didrocks> ogra_: well, I would first prefer understand what happens and what we expect rather than special casing one session (which doesn't work anyway)
<alex3f> mvo: will check that; also the try_install_and_remove_*... I'm not about the PK equivalents, will check on it
<alex3f> mvo: will investigate, and get back with details of usage.
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, somehow it takes forever for my chat windows to appear after calling them from the indicator-applet, sometimes not at all.  And it appeared as if the indicators were slow to appear on the envelope when first starting empathy
<mvo> alex3f: the try_install/try_remove should map to the PK simulate stuff
<mvo> alex3f: thanks, take your time, no rush on this :)
<alex3f> mvo: okay, I'm now struggling with pygobject incomplete GPtrArray gobject introspection
<alex3f> actually with jhbuild on my system
<mvo> alex3f: we have some wizzards when it comes to introspection in this channel :) so if there is a specific question, don't hesitate to ask
<alex3f> awesome
<alex3f> I've been whining on #introspection and #python until now, will try here too
<ogra_> didrocks, well *something* sets it to true ... i would suspect unity-2d defaults or so
<ogra_> but let me boot my oneiric arm netbook to check
<didrocks> ogra_: /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager true
<didrocks> /apps/metacity/general/compositor_effects false
<ogra_> didrocks, right
<didrocks> in ubuntu-2d-gconf-defaul
<didrocks> is that what you expect?
<ogra_> compositing_manager false was what we had before
<didrocks> not sure between the two, there is no doc to explain which one do
<ogra_> and my dash only took 1min to come up instead of 10
<ogra_> :P
<didrocks> ogra_: well, the dash is crashing there, you are rather lucky :p
<ogra_> its not crashing
<ogra_> i see it keeping the same pid from click to display
<ogra_> its just that yo enforce compositing in software now
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, oh... not sure
<didrocks> ogra_: it is crashing on i386
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, i'll watch for that
<ogra_> on unity-2d ?
<didrocks> let me see if I changed the key by error
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah
<ogra_> funny
<ogra_> so armel is ahead \o/
<didrocks> not really funny, I'm spending a full day to debug with people why Qt is crashing only with gcc 4.6 :/
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> doesnt crash here
<bcurtiswx> also, may I PM you for some GTK questions
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine,  ^^
 * ogra_ just tested again
 * ogra_ is using 3.8.6-0ubuntu2 here
<didrocks> ogra_: bzr qlog: rev 570: uriboni: "For the unity-2d session enable by default the compositor and disable the effects"
<didrocks> ogra_: can you check with him?
<ogra_> hmm, i wonder if he tested that on his efikamx netbook :)
<ogra_> my tegra at least has a dual core
<ogra_> so i can easily donate one core to X
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> heh, check with him please :-)
<ogra_> will do
 * ogra_ must admit it looks shiny 
<didrocks> ogra_: the transparence in the dash border, right?
<didrocks> (I don't see any other diff)
<didrocks> well, when I saw the dash
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, sure
<ogra_> didrocks, notifications too
<ogra_> they look a *lot* better than non transparent
<ogra_> and the launcher background is transparent
<didrocks> it's not transparent there?
<ogra_> usually its not without composite
<didrocks> (the launcher background, the notification is)
<ogra_> looks a bit like a black hole punched into your desktop :)
<ogra_> oh, right, i lied, launcher is non transparentl
<didrocks> ah, I'm not crazy \o/
<didrocks> (yet)
 * didrocks tries compiz possible SRU, brb
<tkamppeter> Is it correct that under Oneiric there is currently no theme and no desktop background by default?
<seb128> yes, "known bug"
<seb128> well theme is waiting on dx to provide one
<tkamppeter> seb128, in addition no icons on background, windows leave traces when one moves them, no right-click on background, no theme selector in system settings, no close button for system settings.
<tkamppeter> seb128, which bug number(s)?
<seb128> tkamppeter, I don't know, there is several bugs about it, there is a work item for it and it's well known
<seb128> the no theme selector is a design decision
<seb128> tkamppeter, don't open bugs about missing options or such they are GNOME design decisions, not bugs
<tkamppeter> Thanks, for the biggest problem of all these, the missing background and the windows leaving traces I have found a workaround by manually choosing a background image via "Background" in the system settings. This even survives logging out and logging in again.
<tkamppeter> seb128, is forcing a laptop to suspend when one closes the lid without giving the user a possibility to prevent this also a design decision?
<seb128> tkamppeter, yes
<micahg> cjwatson: k, thanks for the MoM update, chromium-browser and flashplugin-nonfree are the ones that come to mind immediately, I'll let you know if I notice any others
<geser> tkamppeter: http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2011/02/02/is-gnome-3-going-to-melt-your-laptop/
<tkamppeter> seb128, for my use case of running my laptop with closed lid and SSHing in from my 23-inch-monitor PC I have to switch to KDE on my laptop?
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, or you can leave the lid open :)
<micahg> oops wrong channel :-/
<Laney> jj
<saamm> hello, I am having a weird problem in Ubuntu 11.04. I disabled Automatic login and now 'Ubuntu' logs me into classic gnome. Earlier I was getting Unity interface.
<zniavre_> good afternoon, im trying oneiric to see how the theming is easy or not, i can see the new nautilus in action but why zeitgest is not integrated to nautilus ?
<tkamppeter> seb128, geser, rodrigo_, thanks.
<cjwatson> micahg: OK, I've removed the merge output from disk for chromium-browser and flashplugin-nonfree; they should disappear from the web indices next time MoM updates
<micahg> cjwatson: great, thanks!
<kinouchou> cc
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I have installed libreoffice 3.4 How do i add it in Launcher using Unity Desktop Shell ?
<bcurtiswx> kaushal, the channel #ayatana is where you'll want to go
<kaushal> bcurtiswx: thanks
<bcurtiswx> kaushal, you're welcome :)
<kaushal> bcurtiswx: Any clue ?
<saamm> help, ubuntu always logs me into classic gnome, even if I select Unity as my session
<didrocks> saamm: can you run /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<didrocks> and put the output in a pastebin?
<didrocks> hum, metacity-common broke the entire keybindings in multiple files
<bcurtiswx> pitti, know of any good python examples using GIR ? that aren't too overly complicated for newbies/learners?
<saamm> didrocks, sure
<pitti> bcurtiswx: do you know https://live.gnome.org/PyGObject/IntrospectionPorting ?
<didrocks> but anyway, there is no more gnome-keybindings-properties
<pitti> bcurtiswx: that has some initial porting guide, and also some links to actual ports in the "Examples" section
<bcurtiswx> pitti, i will look it over, thx :)
<pitti> bcurtiswx: you can look at apport, jockey, computer-janitor, or a few other small programs if you want something that runs
<bcurtiswx> pitti, OK will do
<saamm> didrocks, not blacklisted is no, everyhting else is yes
<pitti> seb128: hah, finally got the icon-theme split working
<pitti> gnome-icon-theme_3.0.0-2ubuntu1_all.deb is now 580 kB
<saamm> didrocks, unity supported 'no'
<didrocks> saamm: ok, so your card is blacklisted, what is it?
<pitti> and g-i-theme-full is 8.4 MB (I added all the 256x256 back)
<pitti> IOW, a 5.8 MB win
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<pitti> took a bit to get it right, to not break symlinks etc.
<saamm> didrocks, nvidia gs 7300. But it was working all the time. I was using unity all the time with this card.
<didrocks> saamm: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/37629/geforce-go-7300-7400-blacklisted-can-i-still-run-unity/37686#37686
<seb128> rodrigo_, is http://people.gnome.org/~rodrigo/Screenshot-System%20Info.png something in g-c-c or still gnome-session?
<rodrigo_> seb128, a mockup for g-c-c
<seb128> rodrigo_, was that discussed somewhere? we had an UDS session about startup applications cleaning and a spec about it but you didn't mention there was changes planned?
<rodrigo_> still being discussed, not sure it will get in
<seb128> would be nice to let others known about changes that might impact ongoing work
<rodrigo_> seb128, this is based on the session we had at UDS
<seb128> didrocks asked vuntz and he said there was no plan to do move that iirc
<rodrigo_> yes, there was no plan, we're trying to make a plan
<rodrigo_> as I said, still being discussed
<seb128> where?
<seb128> I've not seen any email about that on the gnomecc list
<rodrigo_> on #gnome-design
<seb128> doh, yet another channel ;-)
<rodrigo_> yes :(
<seb128> rodrigo_, is there any list discussion or wiki page that set the goals of the dialog? if they are just user application? or system services as well or desktop components?
<rodrigo_> that's why I just did a mockup (it's really a basic implementation), to fire again the discussion
<rodrigo_> seb128, still trying to decide what to do
<seb128> ok, let me know if there is a public discussion on a place which doesn't require to be online when the discussion is happening ;-)
<rodrigo_> yeah, sure
<rodrigo_> although I don't know of any
<rodrigo_> seb128, https://live.gnome.org/Design/SystemSettings/
<rodrigo_> seb128, you can subscribe to the wiki pages there
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<rodrigo_> bye pitti
<didrocks> good night pitti!
<rodrigo_> seb128, https://live.gnome.org/Design/Proposals <- specific to the autostart thing, adding now much more data from the discussions I've had
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, well autostart can be services (i.e vino) or softwares
<rodrigo_> yeah, right
<rodrigo_> ok, going out for a bit, later all
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner, ping
<tuhina112> when i try to login ubuntu says "failed to load session gnome/ubuntu"
<tuhina112> when i try to login ubuntu says "failed to load session gnome/ubuntu"
<tuhina112> hey can anyone helo ?
<tuhina112> *help
<tuhina112> hello ?
<tuhina112> when i try to login ubuntu says "failed to load session gnome/ubuntu"
<didrocks> ok, time to go to bed, have a good evening everyone!
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-06-07
<micahg> robert_ancell: hi, I finally got a lightdm crash w/apport on, so I reported w/apport
<robert_ancell> micahg, oh awesome.  I didn't see the bug # though?
<micahg> robert_ancell: still needs retracing
<robert_ancell> ok
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, i can't get enigmail to work with the latest thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> wtf
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I assume you rebuilt against the new -dev and bumped the compatiblity version
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yes, i'm using the latest trunk source
<chrisccoulson> i've already found the issue ;)
<chrisccoulson> they gave every JS component the same class ID, which is never going to work in a million years
<micahg> fun
<chrisccoulson> yay, it works \o/
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Sounds like you are really pushing the TB on CD. :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> it's a shame there's no space ;)
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<TheMuso> Because thunderbird is more accessible than evolution.
<micahg> robert_ancell: does lightdm have a concept of theming, or is that just another greeter?
<robert_ancell> micahg, the theming is done by the greeter, so there is a GtkBuilder greeter which is highly themable, the example GTK one just has background/GTK theme options
<micahg> robert_ancell: I don't see a gtkbuilder greeter in the package list
<micahg> is that the vala one?
<robert_ancell> micahg, no, it's developed by an external developer, I can never work out which is the root repository, but this is one: http://lxde.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=lxde/ldm-gtk-builder-greeter;a=tree
<micahg> robert_ancell: ah, ok, so we can have one greeter with multiple themes then?
<robert_ancell> yes
<micahg> col
<micahg> cool
<TheMuso> gross even
<TheMuso> whoops wrong window
<rickspencer3_> RAOF, robert_ancell, TheMuso, jasoncwarner how is life in upside down tomorrow land?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3_: Fine thanks. :)
<RAOF> Slightly cold :)
<rickspencer3_> cold?
<RAOF> My office needs a bit more insulation in the roof :)
<rickspencer3_> TheMuso, what are you up to in 11.10?
<jasoncwarner> rickspencer3_  still getting used to saying "winter" for june/july
<jasoncwarner> not used to that!
<TheMuso> rickspencer3_: a11y again mostly. Getting at-spi2 in, trying to get the Qt a11y stuff at least into the archive and somewhat working, working on ubiquity a11y improvements.
 * bryceh waves
<rickspencer3_> hiya bryceh
<rickspencer3_> hi jasoncwarner
<rickspencer3_> TheMuso, sounds good
<rickspencer3_> TheMuso, are you working on 3d unity, getting the dash to be accessible and all?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3_: Will be once the dx team ramp up on new unity stuff again
<TheMuso> my first priority is actually ahving a working a11y environment in oneiric
<TheMuso> To that end, I hope to upgrade this afternoon.
<rickspencer3_> TheMuso, it's about that time, I suppose
<rickspencer3_> personally, I shall wait until Dublin to upgrade
<jasoncwarner> rickspencer3_ I'm running it as a daily test machine. If you install the gnome upstream theme, it is quite usable. Though I wouldn't suggest everyone update just yet ;)
<rickspencer3_> jasoncwarner, yeah
<rickspencer3_> I figured I'd wait until Dublin, right before A2, and lots of developers around if it breaks :)
<BigPalabra> hi
<braiam> hiya all
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<pitti> TheMuso: hey Luke! now that at-spi2 is in main, should we change the seeds now?
<pitti> or are these pulled in via dependencies?
<pitti> TheMuso: want me to rebuild the meta package for your seed changes from yesterday?
<TheMuso> pitti: I should have made all the necessary seed changes by now, if you need to do other seed changes and rebuild the meta, go ahead.
<pitti> TheMuso: ah, so at-spi-* packages don't get seeded, but pulled in by dependencies?
<TheMuso> Oh hang on, one of them needs to be seeded, let me take care of that.
<pitti> ack
<pitti> TheMuso: I don't have changes of my own, I just want your's to get into the daily images
<TheMuso> ah ok
<TheMuso> pitti: Ok pushed, just had to see at-spi2-core, the rest of the stack should be pulled in with deps.
<pitti> TheMuso: thanks
<TheMuso> *seed
<pitti> TheMuso: uploaded new meta; so tomorrow's dailies should have the new goodness
<cdbs> pitti: Also could you kindly add appmenu-gtk3 to meta?
<cdbs> argh it isn't seeded yet
<TheMuso> pitti: sweet thanks.
<pitti> hm, shouldn't that be pulled in by indicator-appmenu once it's ported to gtk3?
<pitti> cdbs: ^
<cdbs> hmm
<cdbs> correct
 * cdbs 
 * cdbs looks at the blueprint
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti! How are you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks! how about yourself?
<didrocks> seems you reminded about the reminder  :)
<didrocks> I'm fine, thanks!
<pitti> had a nice Taekwondo training again yesterday
<pitti> I still need to get used to the more intense training in this club, though
<didrocks> oh? the level is higher than in your previous club?
<pitti> oh yeah; everyone else is miles ahead of me
<didrocks> at least, it's challenging then :-)
<cdbs> didrocks: Hey, you've already implemented a static quicklist for gnome-terminal
<cdbs> didrocks: but it ain't working
<didrocks> cdbs: yeah, I know, there is a bug in unity I guess
<didrocks> cdbs: see the changelog, I reported it IIRC
<didrocks> cdbs: you're welcome to find the bug (the exact same quicklist on another application works, and it's the right desktop file which is matched)
<cdbs> didrocks: upstream, right? Yeah, its GNOME bug #651531
<ubot2> Gnome bug 651531 in general "Add Quicklist support for unity" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=651531
<didrocks> cdbs: no, the bug is in unity
<didrocks> not in the quicklist
<cdbs> didrocks: okay, /me searches for a bug registered on Unity
<didrocks> cdbs: bug #790563
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 790563 in bamf "Static quicklist in gnome-terminal doesn't work" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790563
<cdbs> ah thanks
<didrocks> I think it's bamf
<didrocks> not sure
<didrocks> didn't get a ook
<didrocks> look*
 * cdbs diggs in
<cdbs> err, digs
<didrocks> cdbs: btw, when do you think you will have time to look at the integration spec? (unity/apps)
<cdbs> didrocks: I've looked at it, what else is needed?
<didrocks> cdbs: doing the WI? :)
<cdbs> didrocks: I just marked 2 INPROGRESS
<cdbs> didrocks: will complete most of them by Friday
<cdbs> all should be complete by A2
<didrocks> cdbs: excellent, keep us posted if you don't have the time to finish everything in it, we can give in hand in case
<cdbs> its a trivial task ;)
<didrocks> cdbs: right, but don't overload you in case you don't have the time :-)
<cdbs> mvo: Hey, when one runs update-manager, the progress dialog that comes up, is it a part of update-manager itself or is it a part of aptdaemon?
<glatzor> cdbs, it is part of aptdaemon's gtk python module
<cdbs> thanks for the info glatzor
<mvo> cdbs: that is part of aptdaemon
<mvo> cdbs: it has a set of helpers and gtk python progress widgets
<cdbs> mvo: Is it possible to somehow determine inside aptdaemon whether its being run from software-center, synaptic or update-manager?
<cdbs> Does s-c even use aptdaemon? :)
<glatzor> cdbs, Each transaction has got a MetaData property.
<cdbs> hmm
<robert_ancell> RAOF, do you know much about multiseat?
<glatzor> cdbs, the client can set it accordingly. SC stores the app name and icon.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Not very much, although I understand that much of the dificulty is basically in divying up the input devices.
<micahg> is there a guide for porting from libnotify1 to libnotify4?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I think essentially it's just running multiple X servers with different configuration files (-config) or one config file and using -layout.  Does that seem to make sense?
<glatzor> cdbs, http://packages.python.org/aptdaemon/dbus.html#org-debian-apt-transaction-the-transaction-interface
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Yeah, that'd be it.
<mvo> cdbs: not trivially currently, but that should be relatively easy to add
<cdbs> glatzor: mvo: Thanks, I got my answer with some digging (into the code) :)
<glatzor> cdbs, what do you want to achieve?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, will -layout cover all the different options, or do you need to pass other flags, e.g. -keyboard, ...
<micahg> robert_ancell: sending another lightdm crash, the retracer is catching up, so you should see them soon
<robert_ancell> micahg, cheers, will get to them tomorrow
<cdbs> glatzor: you'll soon know :) I'm trying to get aptdaemon to pass the ProgressBar values to libunity and display it on the appropriate LauncherEntry
<glatzor> cdbs, what it help you to get the dbus sender name?
<didrocks> cdbs: the experience from installing from software-center is planned differently FYI
<glatzor> cdbs, would ..
<cdbs> didrocks: yeah, I'll have to treat it differently for s-c, but it'd be funny if the progress bar comes up both on the UM and SC icons if the user is installing something using SC
<didrocks> cdbs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#Learning how to launch an application
<cdbs> To avoid that, I'll have to display the thing only when U-M is running
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I'm not sure.  What more would you need?  Default input keymap is system-wide, but can be changed per-session.  You can specify the input groupings in the ServerLayout section.
<didrocks> cdbs: this is what should happen when you install an application, no progress bar in SC
<didrocks> so yeah, filtering for u-m is the first step which will be needed :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I don't know, my guess is you just need to choose the input and output devices, and my guess is -layout will be able to select all that
<cdbs> didrocks: Oh yeah, that'd be nice, iOS-style!
<didrocks> don't know how this is :-)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Yeah.  If your xorg.conf has the appopriate ServerLayout sections you should be able to select them with -layout, and they determine an input/output grouping.
<glatzor> cdbs, I could export the pid or process name of the client application in the aptdaemon transaction if this makes your life easier
<cdbs> glatzor: I'm working on it this way: U-M would set something like clientname to update-manager and aptdaemon gtkwidgets.py would query that. If it exists and is set to u-m, it'll display the progress on the Unity launcher
<cdbs> any objections? I've already implemented it, just to test it
<glatzor> cdbs, I am not familiar with libunity. The progress bar is controlled by the application and not by unity?
<cdbs> glatzor: Its libunity which does that. It can control any desktop file's launcher icon
<cdbs> glatzor: and it can be controlled from a non-related app as well
<didrocks> glatzor: basically, you just use libunity to give a gtkmenu/progress bar count, emblem count, and then libunity contact unity over dbus which renders the result
<didrocks> glatzor: we have also some timeout and other nice things to avoid having something stuck if the application dies
<glatzor> cdbs, would you like to share your (early) code?
<glatzor> didrocks, thanks.
<didrocks> pitti: you still find package victims to kill in ubuntu-meta \o/
<pitti> didrocks: that was TheMuso :)
<didrocks> oh, the spi2 transition :-)
<didrocks> nice!
<glatzor> cdbs, s-c can handle multiple transaction - so it is quite difficult to get the overall progress. furthremore s-c doesn't make use of the gtkwidgets. it has got a custom progress implementation
<didrocks> TheMuso: hey, btw, do you have any news on the Qt a11y patch?
 * didrocks tries a Qt rebuild in his ppa, crossing fingers
<rodrigo_> mornig
<rodrigo_> morning
<didrocks> good morning rodrigo_
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi pitti, didrocks
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> hey rodrigo_ pitti
<rodrigo_> bonjour seb128
<cdbs> glatzor: My current implementation is forced-filtered to update-manager only
<cdbs> glatzor: yeah, I'm currently fixing some issues, will push a branch soon
<didrocks> seb128: salut!
<seb128> lut didrocks ;-)
<pitti> bonojur seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> how is everybody today?
<seb128> pitti, well done on the icon theme!
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> DBO, great work on those "bugs contributors can start on"!
<seb128> really nice description and hints on how to start etc that's nice
<seb128> we should do the same for some desktop bugs ;-)
<seb128> smspillaz, didrocks: oh, and nice work in getting the compiz sru out ;-)
<seb128> (lot of nice things in this start of week)
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> pitti, btw did you see my gdm ping yesterday?
<pitti> seb128: uh, seems I missed that, sorry
<seb128> pitti, no worry, I was asking if you think you will have time for gdm this week or if we should upload with the locale patches not applied or we should switch to lightdm now that kees acked the mir bug
<pitti> seb128: oh, kees did? let's switch then, yes
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/787353
<pitti> seb128: I can look into gdm 3 now
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 787353 in lightdm "[MIR] lightdm" [Undecided,In progress]
<seb128> well not sure if it still need a mir team ack
<seb128> or just kees one
<pitti> kees is a MIR member
<pitti> seb128: I promoted the package now; robert already seeded it, so I'll drop gdm from the seeds, and rebuild -meta in two hours
<seb128> ok, in fact doko bounce the bug to the security team so I'm not sure if kees reviewed with a security hat, mir hat or both
<seb128> ok great
<pitti> that's the usual workflow, anyway
<seb128> robert_ancell, get ready for some bug report ;-)
<pitti> hm, gdm-guest-session will need to be ported as well then
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey btw ;-)
 * pitti drops that from the seed for now
<robert_ancell> seb128, duh duh duh!!!
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you? how is the lightdm hacking going? ;-)
<robert_ancell> pitti, working on guest session support for next release, will probably ping you to review implementation
<pitti> oh, rad
<robert_ancell> seb128, good.  Working on getting regression tests working (man it's hard to unittest a system service), but need them earlier rather than later
<pitti> robert_ancell: do you think we should change gdm-guest-session to also support lightdm? (it's not very gdm specific really)
<seb128> robert_ancell, is it working for those who tried? I didn't dare yet, I was about to when ogra mentioned he didn't get anything out of a spinning cursor for a session with it ;-)
<pitti> or do you want to bundle it all into lightdm itself?
<robert_ancell> pitti, well guest session is an Ubuntu specific patch right?  I figure we should just drop support for guest sessions in GDM
<didrocks> robert_ancell: also, we need to work on the session management in general as we discussed, prepare to get flood with requests :-)
<pitti> robert_ancell: in upower etc. I added a daemon option which makes it connect to the session bus instead of system bus; then you can run the test suite under dbus-launch, even during package build
<pitti> robert_ancell: correct
<pitti> robert_ancell: but gdm-guest-session is mainly an apparmor profile and a script to construct a temporary home dir with settings, etc.
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, it seems to work generally well.  I think pitti had some problems with locale, and micahg is getting crashes (waiting for stacktraces) but he seems to be the only one
<pitti> robert_ancell: 90% of it should apply to lightdm, too
<robert_ancell> pitti, the difficulty is dealing with PAM and the password database
<pitti> right, we need to align lightdm's .dmrc/locale handling to gdm
<pitti> robert_ancell: ah, indeed; I wonder if it's possible to tell libpam to use a different root directory for its stuff, like /tmp/test.XXXX/etc/shadow etc.
<pitti> seb128: sorry about the reminder reminder; by now my brain just reminds me all by itself when I start working on a Tuesday :/
<seb128> pitti, that's ok ;-)
<didrocks> btw, any idea about what should be done for sound-theme-freedesktop ?
<didrocks> (libcanberra depending on it)
<seb128> didrocks, drop the depends?
<didrocks> seb128: seems that the kubuntu guys readded it
<didrocks> I'll talk to apachelogger
<seb128> thanks, I commented on the bug where he added the depends yesterday
<seb128> does he do IRC?
<didrocks> seb128: yes, generally
<didrocks> seb128: btw, he answered on the bug report in case you didn't notice
<seb128> he responded to my comment asking if we ship hicolor-icon-theme on the CD...
<didrocks> right :-)
<seb128> didrocks, well I don't want to start trolling on the bug so I don't intend to respond at that one
<seb128> I will wait to see him on IRC
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> his apachelogger his nickname?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I was so suprised getting those sounds yesterday
<seb128> didrocks, but feel free to respond on the bug if you want
<seb128> didrocks, what sound does it add to the desktop?
<seb128> I didn't ugprade yet
<didrocks> seb128: well, I didn't see you started the discussion, so better you handle it
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> seb128: like, if you try to make some shell completion on the terminal and there is no match
<didrocks> you have some kind of a bip
<seb128> didrocks, it's not using the speaker right? ;-)
<didrocks> basically, all the cases we had sound event in 4.10/5.04 (it was dropped after that IIRC?)
<didrocks> seb128: not the system speaker, thanks god :-)
<seb128> I think I turned sound effects off by then already so not sure what we had :p
<didrocks> I remember to get some in at least the two first ubuntu releases. so yeah, probably turned off at 5.10
<didrocks> some kind of back in time effect, interesting :-)
<pitti> oh, nice! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20110607/
<pitti> down to 712 MB
<rodrigo_> pitti, cool, and what else is going to be removed to get it down?
<seb128> pitti, did your icon theme change already landed or was that before it?
<fta2> is there a problem with python-notify in oneiric? API change or something?
<pitti> fta2: this is deprecated
<fta2> bug 793274
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 793274 in my-weather-indicator "crash on startup on oneiric with libnotify:ERROR "code should not be reached"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793274
<seb128> fta2, the libnotify api changed, cf my GNOME3 email on the lists
<pitti> use gir1.2-notify-0.7 now
<fta2> doh!
<seb128> pitti, well python-notify should still work
<pitti> notify-python probably needs to be updated for the current libnotify to at least work
<seb128> the _new function just dropped an argument
<pitti> seb128: right
<seb128> pitti, I did that on friday
<pitti> seb128: btw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/620662/ :)
<pitti> seb128: that's the delta between yesterday's and today's alternate
<pitti> a little bit of gnome cleanup, too
<fta2> seb128, well, it's broken since ~ that date
<seb128> fta2, well as said the new libnotify has an api break, the new() function dropped an argument
<seb128> fta2, so it's likely the python clients need an update
<micahg> seb128: is there a porting guide for the new libnotify?
<seb128> but python doesn't have sonames so the transition doesn't happen in a smooth way as it does with C libs
<didrocks> oh, shipping 5 xml compiz file for g-c-c instead of 2 is noticeable, fun :-)
<seb128> micahg, "guide" no, there is the GNOME3 email I sent on the lists
<micahg> seb128: ah, ok, will review that then
<rodrigo_> didrocks, xml files for what?
<seb128> micahg, it's basically dropping an argument from the new() call, not sure how much of a guide that required
<didrocks> rodrigo_: files in /usr/share/gnome-control-center/keybindings/
<rodrigo_> ah
<didrocks> rodrigo_: we sed the metacity files for compiz and change the wm name
<seb128> micahg, they also deprecated the function to position a bubble next to a systray or widget so if those are used they should just be dropped
<didrocks> rodrigo_: as metacity split in 2.34 the file from 2 to 5, I did that yesterday for compiz as well
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks!
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks :)
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so you could sleep a little longer again?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: did your daughter stop getting teeth? :-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, my daughter has started sleeping in now
<seb128> pitti, at-spi2 on the CD, great
<chrisccoulson> but she is making up for it by waking up several times in the night instead ;)
<seb128> so we should be very close of dropping the old libgnome, libbonobo etc
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<seb128> well tomboy still keep part of it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm fine thanks, what about you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, good thanks :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, shame that you are getting sleep again just when you got a new coffee machine to help you deal with the no sleep issue :p
<chrisccoulson> heh, i'm glad i've got a coffee machine which doesn't leak all over the kitchen now :)
<chrisccoulson> leaking coffee machine = wasted coffee ;)
<seb128> hehe
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i keep having weird focus issues in oneiric :/
<chrisccoulson> it's affecting more than just firefox now for some reason
<rodrigo_> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi rodrigo_, how are you?
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, fine, although starting to get nervous, as I need to go to the dentist in a little bit :(
<rodrigo_> but fine apart from that :)
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, oh, is that just for a regular appointment?
<chrisccoulson> i hate the dentist too ;)
<chrisccoulson> he removed one of my teeth for no reason!
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, no, just a fix-me appointment :)
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, ugh, really?
<seb128> rodrigo_, did you figure when mono will get gsettings binding?
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, yeah, i had impacted lower wisdom teeth a few years ago, and my dentist suggested removing one of the top ones might help
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, no answer back from allan
<chrisccoulson> and he could remove the top one without me going in to hospital
<chrisccoulson> but it made no difference and i ended up having to go to hospital to have the bottom ones removed anyway ;)
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, ugh
<chrisccoulson> so my dentist owes me a tooth! :)
<rodrigo_> yeah, he should pay it back :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> rodrigo_, what are you on working on this week btw? Just trying to figure where we stand for the remaining updates, it seems mostly stalled for some days
<rodrigo_> seb128, working on the g-c-c related work items, but I can take some updates
 * rodrigo_ looks at the versions page
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, that's ok, there is no hurry on the remaining ones
<seb128> I'm doing gnome-user-share
<seb128> out of that yelp is the only easy one remaining it seems
<rodrigo_> ok, will do some in idle times
<seb128> we should probably build it with gtk3 rather than gtk2 as well
<seb128> rodrigo_, don't bother, better to focus on one thing and we need the g-c-c work done as well ;-)
<rodrigo_> ok :)
 * pitti blames didrocks for using black magic for gdm's 30_don_t_save_failsafe_session.patch
<didrocks> pitti: it's not black magic, it's code :-)
<pitti> calling undefined functions is not something they taught me in the 3rd magic school grade yet!
<didrocks> what? /me checks
<pitti> I'm looking for get_session_comment_for_file()
<pitti> none of our patches defines it, and it's not in gdm upstream's trunk nor gnome-2-32 branch
<seb128> was it in on of the patches I dropped?
 * didrocks bzr pull to latest version
<pitti> ooh
<pitti> nevermind, guys
<pitti> r334
<didrocks> ah see! :-)
<didrocks> all blaming me without any reason \o/
 * didrocks will cry in a corner :-)
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<rodrigo_> ok, dentist time, bbl
<pitti> eww, good luck!
<seb128> rodrigo_, good luck...
<didrocks> yeah, my function was entirely removed in r334
<didrocks> good luck rodrigo_!
<seb128> didrocks, so it's not me \o/
<didrocks> seb128: no, you're safe! ;-)
<didrocks> pitti: seb128: your take on naming the additional split of compiz-plugins and compiz-plugins-main to add -addon? (compiz-plugins-addon and compiz-plugins-main-addon) ? (this is to avoid the confusion with compiz-plugins-extra which is in universe)
<pitti> it's confusing either way :)
<seb128> didrocks, what is the split about? just shipping by default what is activated?
<didrocks> it will be :-)
<didrocks> seb128: right
<didrocks> and ccsm will recommends those
<seb128> I would so add a -default rather which only ships the default
<pitti> didrocks: so compiz-plugins (default), c-p-main-extra (binary splitout from main package), and c-p-extra (universe source/binary)?
<seb128> and keep the old name for the other ones with a depends on -default
<pitti> right, or c-p-default and and c-p
<didrocks> so, compiz-plugins-default, compiz-plugins-main-default
<didrocks> and the leftover in compiz-plugins and compiz-plugins-main
<didrocks> + compiz-plugins-extra which we don't touch and already in universe
<seb128> right
<seb128> that would be my choice but I don't have a strong feeling, your call really
<didrocks> ok, thanks for the suggestion seb128 and pitti :-)
<didrocks> well, if I asked you, it's because I wasn't happy with -addon :-)
<didrocks> your suggestion is better
<seb128> great ;-)
<seb128> it also means for those upgrading there is no change
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> and so ccsm will recommends compiz-plugins and compiz-plugins-main (and suggest c-p-extra)
<seb128> correct
<pitti> gdm_3.0.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb -- wohoo! (and with just two patches disabledv)
<didrocks> nice :-)
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<pitti> -/var/lib/gdm/.gconf.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml
<pitti> +/var/lib/gdm/.config/dconf
<pitti> ah, so that's how that works now
<pitti> it still has a gconf dependency and ./var/lib/gdm/.gconf.mandatory/%gconf-tree.xml, though
<seb128> pitti, we should copy the patches from debian
<pitti> yeah, I'll merge with Debian as the next-next step (after porting the patches)
<seb128> 91_dconf_override.patch
<seb128> 92_gsettings_path.patch
<pitti> they also have 3.0.4
<seb128> right
<pitti> brb
<seb128> the naming difference is just annoying
<lucidfox> I've been thinking of going through bugs in gnome-shell and closing as invalid those reported for unstable versions in PPAs and other unofficial sources
<lucidfox> Sounds good?
<pitti> lucidfox: for crashers etc., yes; if there are ones which are easy to check, like UI bugs for feature requests, these should be checked before closing, or left open IMHO
<seb128> re
<seb128> sorry got some issues after restart due to partial updates ;-)
<kinoucho`> hi seb128, didrocks and fredp
<seb128> lut kinoucho`
<lucidfox> Hmmm
<lucidfox> is it okay to close gnome-shell crashes on karmic?
<lucidfox> karmic has reached end of life anyway
<micahg> lucidfox: yes :)
<TheMuso> didrocks: Still waiting on one more which I am chacing up, I want to have them to you by EOW.
<didrocks> hey kinouchou
<didrocks> TheMuso: ok, thanks :) if you don't have latest one by EOW, is it possible to start feeding the others first?
<TheMuso> sure
<didrocks> excellent
<lucidfox> By the way, are there any plans to implement Ubuntu indicators in gnome-shell?
<pitti> I thought the goal was to keep g-s as "vanilla" as possible?
<lucidfox> not in upstream, obviously
<lucidfox> hrm
<pitti> yay, all gdm patches ported now
<chrisccoulson> woot \o/
<chrisccoulson> go pitti!
<ogra_> to ldm ?
<ogra_> :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<pitti> seb128: still pondering to follow Debian in the gdm -> gdm3 renaming; much easier to merge then
<seb128> pitti, do we care about merging?
<pitti> seb128: asked the other way around, do we care of perpetually maintaining it ourselves?
<seb128> pitti, we have a diff, we will never get in sync anyway
<seb128> so we have to maintain it ourself
<pitti> no, but we could reduce our delta, and then it's a lot easier than doing everything on our own
<seb128> well the delta is low
<pitti> diffing the two debian/s is useless right now
<seb128> sed -i 's#gdm3#gdm#' debian
<seb128> then diff
<seb128> that's what I did the other day
<pitti> and rename all the files
<seb128> right
<seb128> rename 's#gdm3#gdm#' debian
<seb128> it's 2 commands
<seb128> well I don't like much that they namespace they config dir in etc differently
<seb128> it means we will have to migrate conffiles
<seb128> it also breaks some other softwares that rely on the upstream naming
<seb128> they->their
<seb128> I would be fine renaming the binary but I would like to keep the files in /etc/gdm and names gdm.something
<pitti> yeah, that sounds fine
<seb128> or we can make /etc/gdm3 a symlink to /etc/gdm?
<seb128> pitti, I talked to Josselin this week about it, he's fine renaming the source package back to gdm but he doesn't want to rename the binary in debian back to gdm
<seb128> he said there is no migration path from gdm 2.20 to gdm3 so it should not be an upgrade but a package switch users decide to do
<seb128> which is fair
<pitti> hmm; that's no different to GNOME 3 at large, though
<seb128> well, it's not likely they will rename the binary anyway, I just wanted to mention it
<seb128> so if we want to lower the diff we should probably rename ours gdm3
<seb128> in summary I'm fine renaming as long as we don't rename the etc dir, but symlink gdm3->gdm should work there
<pitti> even with above s/gdm3/gdm/ the diff is still 34822 lines :/
<pitti> I'd like to keep /etc/gdm as well
<pitti> gdm and gdm3 conflict anyway
<seb128> pitti, does that include patches?
<pitti> yes
<pitti> oh, and .svn stuff
<pitti> 18900 lines without .svn
<seb128> you can copy 91_dconf_override.patch and 92_gsettings_path.patch over
<seb128> 04_fix_external_program_directories.patch has a libexec equivalent in debian iirc
<seb128> pitti, well I think it you filter out the patches we have they don't have we should be down to a reasonable diff
<pitti> right
<pitti> I'll start on those first then
<seb128> somebody should check with upstream if those plymouth integration patches are still needed
<seb128> and if they are why they are not upstream, every distro use plymouth nowadays
<pitti> 9300 lines without patches, of which a third is the changelog already
<seb128> urg
<seb128> pitti,  29 files changed, 340 insertions(+), 701 deletions(-)
<seb128> is what I had after a rename 's#gdm3#gdm#' gdm* in the debian dir
<seb128> and the equivalent sed
<pitti> ah, and there's quite some debian/po-up/*.po noise
<seb128> oh, I only diffed diff -Nu the debian dirs
<pitti> which is half of the diff
<lucidfox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/539305 <-- hmm, not sure what to do with this one
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 539305 in gnome-shell "[Lucid] Regression: All Applications list is no longer hierarchical displayed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lucidfox> it's basically a UI feature request that was implemented in the final release, but not implemented in Lucid (obviously)
<seb128> close it saying it has been fixed in newer versions and that it the lucid GNOME was not ready for gnome-shell and that bugs will not be fixed there
<seb128> it's not likely any fixes will be rolled for versions before GNOME3 so the bugs about all versions can be closed
<lucidfox> Okay, and this brings us down to 20 new/53 open. Lots and lots of incomplete bugs asking to retest with the final 3.0.x release
<lucidfox> (down from 56 new/~70 open)
<chrisccoulson> ok, enigmail is testing my patience now :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so you avoid working on desktop things to work on universe components?!
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm responsible for enigmail ;)
<seb128> why? it's in universe!
<chrisccoulson> unfortunately, quite a lot of thunderbird users are using it
<seb128> is that another reason to not make tb default?
<seb128> ok I stop trolling and go back to work ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw joke aside would you be interested by working on gnome-screensaver this cycle to bring the hacks code back?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, sure
<chrisccoulson> i need to do some non-mozilla stuff to maintain sanity ;)
<didrocks> do you still have any trace of sanity? :-)
<seb128> well feel free to say no if you prefer to do something else, but you did some hacking on gnome-screensaver before
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> we need a way to make it look like unity rather than gnome-shell I guess and we said at UDS we would bring the animations (or "hacks" or whatever they are called) back
<seb128> (which might just be a "undo the commits that dropped that code")
<seb128> well it's for sure not as trivial as reverting one commit they did quite some cleaning in a serie of patches
<seb128> but the code from the 2.9x should still work
<rodrigo_> hmm, in fact, I was expecting we stayed at 2.91.x, but we already have 3.0, which has the hacks removed
<seb128> rodrigo_, we can shuffle the 2.91.n to 3.0 diff reversed in a patch if needed
<rodrigo_> right
<didrocks> so, win from the compiz split ~1.5MB
<ogra_> didrocks, awesome, so we can add 15 100kb wallpapers now !
<didrocks> ogra_: noooooooooooo :-)
<didrocks> we can add 1/10th of thunderbird :p
 * ogra_ votes for the addressbook then :)
<fta2> cyphermox_, ping. just rebooted my oneiric box, NetworkManager trashed my resolv.conf
<fta2> seb128, is metacity still used? got an apport after a reboot... (in fact, several)
<seb128> fta2, dunno, you are asking the wrong person there
<fta2> who should I ask?
<seb128> it's used in unity-2d not 3d
<fta2> i'm using 3d here
<seb128> fta2, try didrocks
<didrocks> fta2: hum, are you sure you are using unity-3d? metacity shouldn't start
<didrocks> fta2: try to pgrep it
<fta2> didrocks, i see compiz & various unity processes
<fta2> it sure looks like 3d too
<didrocks> fta2: so, no metacity? I think you started the classic session or unity-2d at some point and got the crash at this time
<fta2> nope, no metacity
<fta2> the crash is an assert
<fta2>  #2  0x00007f5a85f5d51d in g_assertion_message (domain=<value optimized out>, file=<value optimized out>, line=<value optimized out>, func=0x479040 "meta_ui_get_default_window_icon", message=0xdb0150 "assertion failed: (default_icon)") at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.28.6/./glib/gtestutils.c:1358
<fta2>          lstr = "754\000\377\177\000\000\225\247\016\210Z\177\000\000\000\000\000\000\000\000\000\000ǂG\000\000\000\000"
<fta2>          s = 0xdd8cf0 ""
<fta2>  #3  0x00007f5a85f5dae0 in g_assertion_message_expr (domain=0x46b6bf "metacity", file=0x47827a "ui/ui.c", line=754, func=0x479040 "meta_ui_get_default_window_icon", expr=<value optimized out>) at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.28.6/./glib/gtestutils.c:1369
<didrocks> fta2: when did the crash happened?
<fta2> i got 5 apport popups just after a reboot+login
<fta2> incl desktopcouch-service and metacity
<didrocks> fta2: right, but sometimes, the popups doesn't appear immediatly from my experiment
<didrocks> hence the timestamp of the crash file will be useful to see when you used metacity
<fta2> it's a fresh one
<ogra_> the apport popup should really show a timestamp ;)
<ogra_> application "blah" crashed a
<didrocks> fta2: did you ever fallback to unity-2d?
<ogra_> t 12pm
<didrocks> I would be interested to know under what conditions metacity started
<fta2> didrocks, i don't think so, it just booted fine, albeit slowly
<didrocks> fta2: do you still have the crash file? what is its timestamp?
<fta2> i'm sure it's fresh, because i have a script renaming the crash files, so i can collect several for a given process
<fta2> i still have it
<fta2> oh, it's metacity started by gdm
<didrocks> ah, that's more interesting :)
<didrocks> so yeah, makes sense then
<fta2> but i didn't request that, i was using unity 3d (oneiric) before the reboot
<didrocks> fta2: gdm is using metacity in the greeter
<fta2> ok then
<fta2> so it's crashing ;)
<didrocks> not there, but it seems it can :-)
<didrocks> well, I think we won't have a wm with lightdm
<fta2> is lightdm already the default?
<didrocks> fta2: since 1 hour, yeah :)
<fta2> retrying...
<ogra_> didrocks, omg, really ?
<didrocks> ogra_: it's a full gnome session
<ogra_> what ? lightdm ?
<didrocks> ogra_: no, we are talking about gdm
<didrocks> oh, the "omg" was about the switch?
<ogra_> yes
<didrocks> yeah, be prepared now! :-)
<ogra_> i didnt manage a single successfull login with it yet
<didrocks> time to annoy robert :-)
<fta2> didrocks, same problem. it seems it just needs its icons back (at least the one on the bottom right corner of the gdm bar is missing)
<didrocks> fta2: ok, would be nice if something works on it, I'm more stuck with a Qt issue right now
<fta2> and n-m trashed my resolv.conf once again. i removed it
<cyphermox_> fta2: if you explain what is broken I can offer guidance or fix it
<fta2> a boot with an empty resolv.conf results in an empty & unusable black screen with just a mouse cursor
<cyphermox_> but why is resolv.conf empty?
<fta2> cyphermox_, how should i know? n-m is not even supposed to manage my network
<fta2> cyphermox_, it replaced my custom resolv.conf with just "# Generated by NetworkManager"
<zyga> mvo, hi, quick question
<zyga> mvo, do we have any channel for reporting bugs on for-pay applications
<fta2> cyphermox_, fortunately, it was easy to spot, and i also use etckeeper so i'm sure it didn't change anything else
<ogra_> geez, the new screensaver unlock is really unintuitive
 * ogra_ just had his screen lock for the first time in oneiric
<kenvandine> ogra_, i agree
<mvo> zyga: no official channel, what is the problem? you file a bug or a support request
<ogra_> lightdm should manage that imho ;)
<zyga> mvo, I'd like to report a bug on uplink but I don't know how
<kenvandine> ogra_, that would make the most sense... and a familiar login screen
<ogra_> yep
<mvo> zyga: we used to have a requirement that there must be a launchpad project, let me inquire what happend to this
<mvo> zyga: there is no official one currently, the only way is to talk to the publisher directly
<zyga> mvo, right but that's not something an ordinary user can do
<zyga> mvo, do you know if the apps are tested in any way?
<zyga> mvo, my problem seems fundamental and makes the game totally unplayable
<mvo> zyga: they get basic QA but not in depth - is it maybe a problem releated to the graphics (opengl?) or something different? if opengl it may just be a driver issue?
<zyga> mvo, it's partially related to graphics, I'm on nvidia drivers, the problem is  that the game opens an unresizable, non-fullscreen window
<zyga> mvo, and the size of the window is exactly the size of the display
<zyga> mvo, so the bottom part (the part that is taken by unity panel) is invisible
<zyga> mvo, unfortunately that's where this game puts all the controls in
<zyga> mvo, it could be a fullscreen bug but I have no way to tell
<chrisccoulson> w00t, enigmail works finally \o/
<chrisccoulson> it *really* works this time :)
<highvoltage> has it not been working at some point? I haven't noticed :)
<chrisccoulson> highvoltage, yes, since we udpated to the thunderbird beta
<highvoltage> ah
<chrisccoulson> i'm just about to upload the latest trunk version, but getting it working has been a pain
<pitti> I need to run out for a bit, I hope I'll be back in time for the meeting
<pitti> if not, can you please start without me?
<didrocks> sure
<seb128> ok
<seb128> he said that we can slack and there is no meeting if he's not back right? ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, that is what i heard
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> which is the evo about box saying 3.0.0 when the package is 3.0.2?
<kenvandine> seb128, speaking of evo, i was just swearing at it... hangs right when i need to look up a conf # for a meeting... damn it!
<lucidfox> I want to report a crash in gnome-shell - how do I generate the stacktrace and dumps and such after I've reproduced the crash?
<seb128> lucidfox, check on the GNOME wiki I guess
<seb128> lucidfox, you better reportbugs upstream or to debian, the package is coming from debian and nobody is working on the launchpad bugs
<lucidfox> no, not upstream - to Launchpad
<lucidfox> ahh
<lucidfox> I'm not sure the problem isn't Ubuntu-specific, though
<seb128> well upstream probably has instructions on how to report an useful bug
<seb128> use those and report a bug on launchpad
<chrisccoulson> we should hook JS exceptions in to apport ;)
<seb128> then wait if somebody one day show up with interest to look at those ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you just volunteer? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> it can't be that difficult can it? how do we do it for python?
<chrisccoulson> i could probably have a look if we think it's worth it. is there anything other than gnome-shell that uses it?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not sure, they have been talking to do it for mono and I don't think they ever did
<seb128> it might require something from the runtime side, pitti would know better
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well, I would say it's useful but for g-s which is in universe so it probably comes after other work on your list ;-)
<chrisccoulson> and i've got plenty of work on my list ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, but feel free to pick it up as an after work project if you like I guess ;-)
<chrisccoulson> mmmmm, more coffee
<rodrigo_> hmm, gsettings-desktop-schemas is a lp:ubuntu... branch, so no need to push, right? it will be imported with the upload, right?
<seb128> rodrigo_, correct
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> it's a bit inconsistent now but for small sources which are sometimes in sync with debian it's easier to use lp:ubuntu than to deal the vcs and control update etc
<rodrigo_> yes
<seb128> hum, iz didrocks bog!!
<didrocks> no, I have no bug :-)
<seb128> didrocks, new installed softwares are not in the alt-f2 unity dialog but they are in the dash one and in the lens
<seb128> you likely miss an update event somewhere
<didrocks> seb128: oh sure, I already have a bug about it that I openeded
<didrocks> opened*
<didrocks> hum, is it meeting time?
<seb128> didrocks, reminder says 15:30 utc which is in 50 minutes
<seb128> but I never now if it's now or one hour later... ;-)
<didrocks> argh, scrap an hour :-)
<seb128> know
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, your clock is fast ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: well, not when rebuilding Qt… :p
<seb128> didrocks, I had to build webkit, I opted for the ppa (ab)use ;-)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, oh, perhaps it's 23 hours and 10 minutes behind rather than being 50 minutes fast ;)
<didrocks> seb128: right, but I try to build several versions in // and I don't want to create tons of ppa :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: heh
<chrisccoulson> i've just had to remove one really angry bee from my room
<rodrigo_> ugh, no upload rights for gsettings-desktop-schemas
<seb128> cjwatson, ^ can you add it to the desktop set?
<seb128> rodrigo_, or drop cjwatson an email
<seb128> so he can deal with it later
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, wait for pitti to be back he knows the magic to give you rights in a temporary way
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> pitti, ping me when you're back :)
<Laney> any TB member can add packages to the set
<rodrigo_> TB = Thunderbird? :)
<Laney> ;)
<seb128> which bring us back to pitti or cjwatson basically from people who are around :p
<rodrigo_> no, seriously, what does TB stand for?
<Laney> technical board
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<highvoltage> ~/win 22
<seb128> kklimonda^, hi, do you have any plan to update transmission?
<seb128> ok, meeting in 9 minutes
<fta> pitti, hi, did you have time to look at the multi-arch issue with apport-retrace?
<pitti> re
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_: meeting reminder in 5 mins
<cyphermox> o/
<didrocks> hey
<seb128> pitti, wb
<pitti> chrisccoulson: right, the runtime would need to write an apport-style file into /var/crash/
 * kenvandine waves
 * pedro_ waves
<pitti> chrisccoulson: or call e. g. /usr/share/apport/js_crash (which can use python-apport) and feed it some data
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, that sounds easy enough
<pitti> rodrigo_: you still need to mail cjwatson
<rodrigo_> o/
<rodrigo_> pitti, already mailed him, so done :)
<pitti> rodrigo_: what's your LP id?
<rodrigo_> pitti, rodrigo-moya
<pitti> rodrigo_: done
<rodrigo_> ok, thanks!
 * rodrigo_ uploads
<tkamppeter> hi
 * pitti hugs didrocks and buys him 1.5 beer (for saved MBs)
<Laney> pitti: couldn't you just add it to the set? (since you are in the team which owns that set)
<pitti> Laney: same result -- the set is autogenerated, so it won't stick
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_: meeting time
<mterry> heyo
<Laney> oh, it is?
<Laney> didn't know that
 * tremolux waves
 * Laney stops interrupting
<rodrigo_> hi all
 * didrocks hugs pitti back and start counting how many he has to buy to Martin for the number of saved MBs :)
<chrisccoulson> hello everybody :)
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-06-07
<tkamppeter> Everyone has printed from his iPhone?
<pitti> -ENOIPHONE
<pitti> can I print from android?
<pitti> tkamppeter: nice fixes!
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, do i have to buy you a beer for every MB i consume with tbird?
<chrisccoulson> you're going to be getting very, very drunk
<pitti> now THAT sounds like a balanced budget!
<tkamppeter> pitti, unfortunately only with an app.
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: heh, it's tbird, so it's more than a 1 ratio! :)
<seb128> what do I need to do to get people being me beers? ;-)
<pitti> clean GTK 2 :)
<pitti> anyway, let's start
<pitti> kenvandine: anything new from partner?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> from DX
<kenvandine> gtk2themeshim will land next week, this provides a gtk2 theme based on a gtk3 so we only need to manage a single theme
<pitti> oh, it's in the wiki
<kenvandine> yup :)
<pitti> oh, nice!
<pitti> a CSS theme interpreter for GTK 2?
<kenvandine> and tedg is going to spend some quality time with LP to get all the gtk3 ports mterry did merged
<kenvandine> something like that
<pitti> are any indicators still missing which need help?
<pitti> missing -> need to be ported, I mean
<kenvandine> i think datetime
<kenvandine> and the applet
<kenvandine> i should put together a list of what is done and what needs to be done :)
<mterry> appmenu, blocking on wnck debian packaging issues
<rodrigo_> also, vino indicator patch needs porting, but that's not indicators themselves
<seb128> indicator-applets as well, I had a look but there was a first patch from mterry that needed to be reviewed and merged then there is some gtkstyle hacks to clean
<seb128> mterry, ok, let's not bother about that just move the wnckprop in the libwnck3
<pitti> mterry: oh, anything we should fix in Debian libwnck then?
<mterry> pitti, yes.  libwnck-3-dev ships wnckprop as does libwnck-dev, so both can't be installed at once
<mterry> I filed a bug, but wasn't sure how maintainers wanted to deal with it, so didn't file a patch
<seb128> pitti, we should just move it to libexec or something
<pitti> ah, but we need to, so that we can build both indicator variants from one source, I guess
<mterry> pitti, right
<kenvandine> yeah
<pitti> ok, let's discuss after meeting
<seb128> pitti, it's a debug helper, not something for users
<mterry> this was actually blocking a gtk3 port of libbamf, which appmenu needs
<seb128> pitti, right, let's sort that after the meeting
<pitti> kenvandine: how did the telepathy indicator shim go?
<kenvandine> that is all i have, no update on U1 right now
<pitti> I saw the package land
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> it provides most of the functionality we had before
<kenvandine> not quite done with it
<pitti> but nice to see it land at last
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> dropped those huge patches from empathy :)
<pitti> you already did?
<kenvandine> pitti, i gave up on vala for it, and rewrote it in C
<kenvandine> yes
<pitti> sweet
<pitti> ok, thanks
<pitti> didrocks: thanks for the unity wiki update; anything to discuss from your side?
<didrocks> nothing special in addition to what is on the wiki
<didrocks> which is: please, test the SRU if you have a natty box
<didrocks> and I suffer with Qt :-)
<rodrigo_> :)
<pitti> didrocks: the fun with g++ 4.6?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, depending on the definition of "fun" :-)
<didrocks> I put great hope in my current rebuild on rebuild on rebuild from my ppa :-)
<pitti> crossing fingers!
<didrocks> but upstream is reactive, so should be fine
<pitti> tremolux: what's the word on s-c?
<tremolux> heyo
<tremolux> well, lots of small things in this week's release
<pitti> I see you have quite a number of big WIs for alpha-2 on it
<tremolux> yeah
<pitti> do you think it's realistic, i. e. do you actually have time to work on them, or are you busy with fixing non-WI stuff?
<tremolux> this may change I think, also because we will be getting new UI design requirements in about 3 weeks
<tremolux> I think I'm going to have to check priorities on those
<tremolux> the WIs I mean
<pitti> oh, does that mean we should move the a2 WIs to a later point, and do something UI agnostic first?
<tremolux> yes, maybe the UI-specific ones
<tremolux> makes sense
<pitti> want to do that yourself? you probably have a better idea what's prone to change and what not?
<tremolux> yep, I will
<pitti> thanks
<tremolux> sure...oh, on thing
<pitti> you, didrocks, and chrisccoulson have the most/biggest WIs for alpha-2
<tremolux> there is a task for enhancing the Unity launcher integration
<chrisccoulson> heh
<tremolux> (I wanted to make sure didrocks knows)
<tremolux> but we can talk about that  :)
<didrocks> tremolux: thanks for working on this! :-)
<didrocks> (and good luck, not an easy task)
<pitti> mterry also has a lot, but these look comparatively small and realistic <- mterry, check?
<tremolux> hehe
<mterry> pitti, yeah I believe so
<mterry> pitti, I can do a recheck this week
<pitti> mterry: is your main blocker the MIR?
<mterry> pitti, for deja-dup?  No, the main blocker is largely waiting for duplicity to release with my Ubuntu One backend
<pitti> ah
<mterry> Though I suppose I could distro patch it; upstream said they would take it
<mterry> I'm giving them another week, since that's when I'll do another DD release anyway.  I can distro patch if it hasn't landed by then
<pitti> ok, sounds good
<pitti> chrisccoulson: should we discuss TB/downsizing here, or will that be discussed in tomorrow's meeting?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - we can wait until tomorrow
<pitti> ok
<pitti> this is probably the biggest A2 spec
<pitti> well, at least your first one on http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/oneiric/canonical-desktop-team-oneiric-alpha-2.html#chrisccoulson is done, I think :)
<pitti> AOB?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i should close that one :)
<rodrigo_> yes, when do we plan to start uploading gnome 3.1.x?
<rodrigo_> after A2?
<pitti> good point, I was about to ask the same
<pitti> could we already start with glib 2.9 and gtk 3.1?
<pitti> seb128: ^
<pitti> or do you think it's too early?
<rodrigo_> I think it should be ok, no big changes in neither of them, afaik
<seb128> hum
<rodrigo_> big changes = incompatibilies
<seb128> rodrigo_, the issue is not changes it's to keep with bi-weekly updates
<seb128> we spend lot of time to do every point updates when we start early and that cut in time we have for workitems
<rodrigo_> yes, but it'll give us time to rebase again, if needed, our patches
<seb128> but I did plan to start looking at glib 2.29 this week
<rodrigo_> yes, right
<seb128> we could start with the stack for sure
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, well the issue is not patches rebasing, it's doing a stack of point updates, building, testing etc every 2 or 3 weeks
<seb128> it usually cost 2 days full for 2 or 3 people
<seb128> but agreed we can start slowly on it
<seb128> http://live.gnome.org/ThreePointOne/
<rodrigo_> seb128, right, so maybe we could just wait for 3.1.2, do the 1st upload, and then wait for 2 releases?
<pitti> or just update the platform libraries, and keep the apps for now?
<pitti> it might be better to do the theme development etc. with gtk 3.1
<rodrigo_> yes
<seb128> right
<rodrigo_> also, some stuff in WI is only in 3.1, like the NTP stuff
<rodrigo_> in g-s-d
<seb128> 3.1.2 seems a good one to start but let's not force ourself to update everything just because there is a tarball maybe
<rodrigo_> but yes, starting with the stack is better :)
<seb128> let's update things we have interest in
<pitti> *nod*
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> I will have a look to glib 2.29 tomorrow
<pitti> no need to do the threadmill with every gnome-panel version etc.
<rodrigo_> :)
<seb128> that will be needed for gtk 3.1 and it will need some packaging change for the gdbus utilities that landed
<seb128> I would like to get it in debian as well if possible
<seb128> sounds fine for everybody?
<pitti> right, stuff like gdbus-code-gen becomes a blocker
<seb128> the things we will need most next is the indicator stack on gtk3
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, sounds great for me
<seb128> but dx and mterry and some others are working on that
<seb128> well it's not technically breaking anything, gnome-panel works without indicator but it would be nice to get those so unity is not blocked on another transition if they want to switch
<pitti> ok, thanks everyone
<seb128> pitti, back to you?
<pitti> sounds like a wrap?
<seb128> it does ;-)
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> yup
<tremolux> thanks everybody
<didrocks> thanks
<seb128> pitti, mterry: so libwnck-dev, libwnck3-dev is pretty trivial, we should just move wnckprop out of the path or version the binary name, I've no strong opinion either way it's an utility for debugging
<pitti> is there any chance that other projects rely on the path or name?
<pitti> /usr/bin/wnck3prop seems easy enough
<mterry> seb128, yeah, I don't care either.  Versioning it seems easy enough
<mterry> We should probably tell upstream so they can version it themselves at some point
<seb128> vuntz, ^
<seb128> mterry, done :p
<mterry> I can make that change in ubuntu, but it's a debian thing too
<pitti> similar to gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0
<seb128> let's discuss it on #debian-gnome oftc
<pitti> mterry: we aren't in sync right now anyway, so if you want to go ahead and patch it in ~ubuntu-desktop/libwnck/ubuntu, please do; I'm happy to commit it to Debian, too
<mterry> pitti, OK
<seb128> pitti, we are for libwnck3
<pitti> oh, separate source, right
<mterry> ah
<seb128> but yeah maybe we should rename the old one since we have a diff anyway and it's the deprecated one
<seb128> so we can keep the "right' name for the current one
<pitti> do we even need the 2.0 wnckprop?
<pitti> we could just drop it and version the conflicts
<seb128> pitti, no, I don't think so, it was added in some recent cycle and it's only a debugging thing
<pitti> it doesn't seem like a tool where you need multiple versions of
<mterry> shouldn't give different results
<seb128> having one version is enough
<pitti> mterry: that's what I thought
<seb128> we probably don't want to debug on old libs anyway
<mterry> OK, so I can drop it from our libwnck and fix up the conflicts
<mterry> But Debian may be interested in same change anyway
<pitti> yes, we should do it in Debian
<seb128> mterry, right, I'm mentioning it on #debian-gnome see what they think
<pitti> and then merge libwnck
 * pitti goes back on beating up gdm then
<pitti> just got ack for committing another patch upstream
<seb128> pitti, let me know if you need help on gdm testing or patch porting
<pitti> seb128: not yet; going ok for now, just a ton of work :)
<seb128> I'm done with gnome-user-share epiphany-browser and webkit updates I had on my list
<pitti> seb128: do you want to sort out the libwnck issue?
<seb128> pitti, can do
<pitti> ok, cool
<seb128> well mterry suggested dropping the libwnck-dev wnckprop for now so maybe let's do that to unblock
<seb128> we can reshuffle when the debian guys reply
<rodrigo_> bbl
<seb128> chrisccoulson, stop selling your email clients! :-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> i was just pointing out that conversations view already exists for thunderbird, and will probably be the default at some point ;)
<didrocks> seb128: he just wants more work it seems
<didrocks> it exists in anjali :-)
<seb128> hum, I still wonder why I argue, less work for desktop if we switch ;-)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i haven't tried it in anjali. is it as good as thunderbirds conversation view? ;)
<mterry> chrisccoulson, how do I enable conversation view?  Is it still an extension?
<chrisccoulson> mterry, yeah, it's https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/thunderbird/addon/gmail-conversation-view/
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: can only be best, I didn't see thunderbird one but I have strong and biased opinions :)
<mterry> nice
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: this will be available y default?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, that's the impression i got from talking to mike and blake at UDS. they certainly want it merged in to the tree
<chrisccoulson> and everyone agrees that it's awesome  ;)
<didrocks> excellent :-)
<didrocks> hum, Qt build with some compiler option removed -> still fail
<matttbe> Hello,
<matttbe> I'm want to report a bug that a friend has because he is using the Gnome3 ppa and it seems we have to report the bug here.
<matttbe> GThumb doesn't work if we are using the Gnome3 ppa on Natty because GThumb needs libbrasero-media but this librairy now uses GTK3 and GThumb is still not compatible with it.
<matttbe> This bug has been reported and fixed on Ubuntu Oneiric (LP: #793438) but don't hesitate to integrate this version on the Gnome3 ppa.
<matttbe> https://launchpad.net/bugs/793438
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 793438 in gthumb "[Oneiric] Gthumb needs libbrasero-media1 which is no longuer available" [Undecided,Fix released]
<matttbe> If you want, you can use my GThumb package (which has been integrated on Oneiric and I used packages from Gnome3 ppa as dependences) => https://launchpad.net/~matttbe/+archive/experimental/+copy-packages
<seb128> matttbe, thanks, but I don't think we want the ppa to turn in an oneiric copy, the fact that we would solve those integration issues before natty is why we decided to use a ppa and not put GNOME3 in natty
<seb128> we appreciate the efforts but the recommended way are either to use 2.32 on natty or to upgrade to oneiric
<matttbe> seb128, yes, you do what you want with your Gnome3 ppa ;)
<matttbe> I mostly wanted to report the fact that GThumb doesn't work if we are using your ppa.
<seb128> matttbe, thanks
<LinSkyrate> i have messed up my apache default config (apache2) in Ubuntu 8
<LinSkyrate> some trick to fix that?
<LinSkyrate> restore original f.eks
<micahg> LinSkyrate: you probably want #ubuntu-server
<LinSkyrate> hmm
<LinSkyrate> its ubuntu-server
<LinSkyrate> im installing ulteo and need to use ver 8
<micahg> LinSkyrate: I was referring to the IRC channel, you're in #ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> hum, hate when my cpu fan is spinning and the load is over 1 with nothing showing up in top or iotop or in ps ax diffs
<seb128> how other people debug those? ;-)
<jcastro> hey seb128
<seb128> (the ps ax would be to spot a process going down and up again every second or so)
<seb128> hey jcastro
<jcastro> when launching banshee I get like a 3 second blank grey banshee window, and then it paints
<jcastro> do you see anything like that?
<seb128> dunno, I use rhythmbox
<seb128> but others on the channel can probably reply to you ;-)
<kenvandine> jcastro, yes
<czajkowski> kenvandine: is there a way to make gwibber refresh faster than hitting refresh, min time is 5 mins, seems very long compared to web twitter or tweetdeck ?
<kenvandine> those are using the twitter live stream
<kenvandine> if we refresh more often, it causes problems... at least with the current design
<czajkowski> ah ok
<kenvandine> we might be able to get the twitter live feed for oneiric
<kenvandine> no promises :)
<czajkowski> 5 mins just feels like an age
 * kenvandine actually prefers 15m :)
<kenvandine> jcastro, i think that is relative to your library, i seem to recall it loading it instantly in a guest session
<jcastro> kenvandine: that can't be right I only have like 3k songs.
<kenvandine> that is a lot more than 0
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> this isn't new behavior though, natty has it too
<mterry> TheMuso, is ldtp working in oneiric?  it wants to remove python-pyatspi2
<seb128> ok, that's driving me nuts
<seb128> what's creating load and no using cpu or io?!
<walters_> seb128: what version of linux?
<walters_> 3.0-rc1 ish?
<seb128> walters: no, 2.6.38
<walters_> i saw https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/5/30/22 go by recently
<seb128> thanks, not likely it but that's interesting ;-)
<pitti> good night everyone!
<didrocks> good night pitti
<mterry> TheMuso, OK, apparently ldtp2 can handle at-spi2 just fine, it's merely a packaging bug that they don't install together right now.  But now I'm curious how to start at-spi along with unity's session
<czajkowski> daft question has anyone seen when running unity (2d in this case) where the update manager pops up with stuff to update but then hangs there and when you click install updates does diddly squat ?
<seb128> re
<seb128> kenvandine, could you check what ubuntu-artwork gconf-defaults key should be converted to gsettings-override when you have some time?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you didn't sponsor much yesterday, you should review https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/evolution-exchange/3.0.2-0ubuntu1/+merge/63032 as well ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh, my patch-pilot days always occur when i've got a dozen other things to do as well ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, just noticed that you updated it, you should probably request review from ubuntu-desktop (so it shows up on the versions list) and ubuntu-sponsors when you do request sponsoring
<seb128> emails are easy to not read but those teams are used to build the webpages we use
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is there any day when you don't have things to do? ;-)
<seb128> smspillaz, didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/ubuntu/oneiric/compiz-plugins-main/fix-793897/+merge/63657 seems trivial to review
<chrisccoulson> seb128, nope ;)
<chrisccoulson> i can review that merge though
<seb128> heh, I guessed so ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: I pinged smspillaz already about it. I want that upstream an not carry a distro patch
<seb128> smspillaz, didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~kzmd/ubuntu/natty/compiz-plugins-main/popup-delay-fix-772177/+merge/63536 as well
<seb128> didrocks, you should so the "Request another review" and add sam for those ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: do you want me to commit the second one? :)
<didrocks> not sure you will like it :p
<didrocks> I remember having seen that one, didn't answer on this
<seb128> didrocks, no, I want it out of the sponsoring queue with a comment if we can ;-)
<cyphermox> seb128: got it
<seb128> didrocks, before somebody else find it trivial and apply and upload
<seb128> (which will happen it if sits there)
<seb128> didrocks, i.e if it's wrong just put it as work in progress or rejected
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I totally missed that one :)
<didrocks> saw it, didn't answer, sorry
<cyphermox> didrocks: your qt4-x11 build is getting to the point where it's using all of the cpu on my laptop ;)
<kenvandine> seb128, will do
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<didrocks> cyphermox: I warned you it's intensive :)
<cyphermox> you did.
<cyphermox> I switched to another system ;)
<cyphermox> I should make my buildd know about sid; I could have shipped the build there and forgotten about it
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, that was why I asked you that, I thought you would build in your buildd
<cyphermox> ahh
<cyphermox> all I had was a pbuilder chroot ready, on a different system
<didrocks> ok, no worry as long as it's soon finished :)
<cyphermox> once it's done I'll copy the tarball over and write the embroidery so it works properly ;)
<didrocks> heh :)
<cyphermox> didrocks: is there a decent chance a build on sid will actually work any better ? :P
<didrocks> cyphermox: different gcc parameters
<didrocks> so yeah
<cyphermox> ah, right
<didrocks> cyphermox: basically, one it's built, install it on your box
<didrocks> then unity-2d-places (wait 10s so that it's loaded)
<didrocks> on another terminal unity-2d-panel
<didrocks> click on the ubuntu icon
<didrocks> and check that the dash appears and unity-2d-places don't segfault
<cyphermox> is this all already seeded into ubuntu-desktop or do I need to install unity-2d?
<didrocks> it's seeded, so you should have it :)
<fta> seb128, bug 683959 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683959 in linux "unexpected load with 0% CPU and no activity" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683959
<chrisccoulson> right, just moving downstairs and then i will review/sponsor evo-exchange
<rojanu> Hi, I have dual monitor, when launching firefox on secondary monitor it can not be maximised as there is no top panel, any ideas?
<broder> grr. it seems that when nvidia updated the 173 driver for x 1.10, they broke the xinerama protocol
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-06-08
<bryceh> RAOF, robert_ancell, TheMuso: meeting time?
<robert_ancell> yep
<RAOF> I believe that it's 9am, yes :)
<bryceh> Jason's away to the airport and asked that I chair the meeting today
<bryceh> alrighty, robert_ancell want to kick us off?
<bryceh> how's lightdm coming?  :-)
<robert_ancell> coming along good.  Seems to be working well on most peoples boxes
<TheMuso> Sure.
<robert_ancell> I believe it just got on the seed and displaced gdm for Oneiric so preparing for floods of reports!
<bryceh> sweetness
<RAOF> Is the plymouth integration madness hooked up?
<robert_ancell> I've implemeted it, and it's working until someone tells me otherwise :)
<RAOF> Heh, ok.  Looks like it's time to reboot a box or two :)
<bryceh> robert_ancell, saw the discussion about keyboard layout stuff, sounds like you have a sane approach worked out, to the limits of my own keyboard layout knowhow
<bryceh> people seem not shy about filing bug reports when keyboard stuff isn't right ;-)
<robert_ancell> The next main feature in 0.4.0 will be guest logins and some stuff under the hood to make it more stable (particularly unittests)
<robert_ancell> yeah, keyboard/language is a bit of a black art!
<bryceh> ok, moving on... TheMuso how's your week been going?
<TheMuso> Not too bad, got all of at-spi2 into main as of the next dailies, it should be used by default.
<TheMuso> Still doing Qt a11y testing, will be pushing patches for Qt to didrocks by EOW.
<TheMuso> And still got to get the qt at-spi bridge uploaded and into main.
<TheMuso> Also started working on ubiquity a11y work.
<TheMuso> Thats the extent of my week pretty much.
<bryceh> cool.  pardon my ignorance, what is at-spi?
<bryceh> (just idly curious)
<bryceh> ah assistive technology service provider interface
<bryceh> TheMuso, ok great
<TheMuso> Yeah, its the core API/ipc for getting a11y stuff from apps, and getting it to a screen reader/magnifier etc.
<bryceh> RAOF, up to your eyeballs in mesa merging I should guess?
<RAOF> Yup.
<bryceh> how's that going?
<RAOF> Got some nice savings in the gallium drivers by factoring out another shared library.
<RAOF> They're now about a third as large (so ~3MB → ~1MB)
<bryceh> nice
<bryceh> had much chance to look at bug reports on mesa?  anything interesting there?
<RAOF> The upload is pending a llvm-2.9 MIR, which is pending a build of openjdk-6b18 on armel to check for test-suite regressions.
<RAOF> Nothing particularly interesting has landed in my Mesa bugmail box (yet ☺).
<bryceh> RAOF, would you mind jotting down about our current package merge status in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-06-07 when you get a moment?  I neglected to do that last week
<bryceh> speaking of mesa, I traded a couple emails with keithp on the topic of post-release mesa updates
<RAOF> bryceh: Certainly.  I'll do it before rebooting to check that plymouth integration isn't broken :)
<bryceh> I outlined what we're facing as SRU requirements in getting mesa patches (let alone point releases) accepted, and he seemed receptive and said they were consistent with the requirements he wants to impose on mesa 7.11 point releases
<bryceh> so even if we can't do full point releases, *maybe* we'll have more actionable mesa patches this time through
<bryceh> he did suggest that there might be a regression test for mesa we could look at hooking up... I'll have to follow up on that more
<RAOF> I think keithp has a pretty good understanding of what's required in a stable branch.
<bryceh> agreed
<RAOF> bryceh: Other than piglit?  Interesting.
<bryceh> sounded like it
<RAOF> It'll run into the problem of needing to be run on actual hardware though.
<bryceh> yep
<bryceh> other than this, I've been toolsmithing and sponsoring various bugfix patches.  Lots of bug reporters needing debugging advice too.
<bryceh> I also took the role of Ubuntu stakeholder for Launchpad, so have been conversing with folks about ideas on how we could improve Launchpad to Ubuntu's benefit.  Fun stuff.  :-)
<RAOF> Yay!  I can't think of a better LP liason than you.
<bryceh> ok, did we miss anyone?  If not, AOB?
<TheMuso> Nope
<bryceh> excellent, ok guys have a good day.  :-)
<RAOF> Oooh, mesa talking about a 6-monthly cadence for releases?  Yay!
<RAOF> Hm.  That would see 7.11 scheduled for release between A2 and A3.  I could live with that!
<TheMuso> Is it just me, or does compiz currently have rendering issues in oneiric with intel?
<TheMuso> i.e nothing gets cleared.
<RAOF> Works fine¹ here.
<RAOF> You're not running into the background-setting problem?
<RAOF> (Where, unless you explicitly set a new background g-s-d doesn't draw anything on the root window so whatever was last drawn is left there?)
<TheMuso> Oh thats what it is.
<TheMuso> Thats terrible.
<TheMuso> ahhh.
<TheMuso> Thats better.
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> Yeah.  I thought didrocks was fixing that?
<TheMuso> But, it is a dev cycle after all.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, where is a good description of the X protocol (i.e. the binary messaging)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: The various x11-proto-* docs.  They all have a description of the protocol messages and replies.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, on the web? Or packaged?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: They're all packaged - in the same package as the development headers.
<RAOF> (For that part of the protocol)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, ok, cheers
<RAOF> So, /usr/share/doc/x11proto-core-dev/x11protocol.txt.gz for the core protocol, which is huge, or /usr/share/doc/x11proto-dri2-dev/dri2proto.txt.gz for the dri2 protocol, which is svelte, sensible, and easy to read :)
<lucidfox> So, the Liferea upstream has no problem with integrating indicator support upstream provided I maintain it there
<bryceh> So, you shouldn't begin sentences with so.  ;-)
<TheMuso> heh
 * RAOF goes “hm, now that it's stopped raining it might be time to go and get stuff for lunch”… and it starts raining again.
<TheMuso> Yeah that does suck.
<TheMuso> Now that NSW has had a butload of rain, it seems its Tassy's turn now.
<TheMuso> s/now/this time/
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Good morning pitti.
<pitti> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<TheMuso> pitti: Not too bad thanks. Yourself?
<pitti> still a bit tired, but well otherwise
 * bryceh waves to pitti
<pitti> hey bryceh, how are you?
<bryceh> great; closed a ton of bugs today
<pitti> oh, always good!
<bryceh> pitti, speaking of which, I have an SRU for a really critical bug that would benefit from being fast-tracked
<pitti> oh, sure
<bryceh> bug 774978
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 774978 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "xserver crashes in RecordAReply when XRecord is enabled in syndaemon" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774978
<bryceh> pitti, fix is uploaded to natty-proposed but I haven't filled in the paperwork and stuff.  I'll do that now.
<pitti> adding natty task, processing
<pitti> heh, weird fix :)
<pitti> that indeed calls for some further explanation about regression potential of building without libxtst
<pitti> bryceh: processed
<TheMuso> pitti: damn. Had I known you were going to upload casper, I would have asked you to wait.
<TheMuso> No matter, I just had to make another upload.
<pitti> it's a small package, the buildds will survive two uploads :)
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<bryceh> pitti, thanks!
<bryceh> pitti, yeah I know... I wish we had the root cause figured out, but I suspect an earlier fix to record functionality that Chase did for a utouch bug exposed the codepath
<bryceh> pitti, aha not chase's fault; debian introduced the xtst/record dependency, and it was just plain buggy.  Chase's fix was a partial fix that papered over a worse problem but (apparently) left this crash bug.
 * bryceh will update bug report with findings
<pitti> ah, thanks
<glatzor> morning bryceh and pitti
<pitti> hey glatzor, wie gehts?/
<glatzor> pitti, I am fine. Making my first steps in gobject introspection land :)
<pitti> ooh, what are you porting?
<pitti> glatzor: you know https://live.gnome.org/PyGObject/IntrospectionPorting ?
<bryceh> heya glatzor
 * bryceh needs to learn PyGObject at some point
<glatzor> pitti, I am writing an aptdaemon client library in C to even get introspection python bindings :)
<pitti> glatzor: ah, so you are learning about https://live.gnome.org/GObjectIntrospection/Annotations? :-)
<glatzor> right
<bryceh> pitti, ooooh the story of this bug is getting really interesting!
<chrisccoulson_> good morning everyone
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> hey didrocks
<pitti> mvo: guten Morgen
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks and pitti
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson!
<chrisccoulson> pitti - good thanks, how are you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks!
<mvo> hey pitti and didrocks and chrisccoulson! good morning
<chrisccoulson> hi mvo :)
<didrocks> hey mvo
<pitti> mvo: update-notifier is in a dire situation now, as all the notify_notification_new_with_status_icon() calls don't work any more
<pitti> mvo: i. e. in natty they stopped working (no status icons), and in oneiric it doesn't even build any more due to the new libnotify
<pitti> mvo: but don't we just open update-manager/apport/etc. anyway? can we just rip out all the notification stuff?
<mvo> pitti: right, I kept it for compatibility with e.g. xfce
<mvo> pitti: I have a look at it today
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok to remove xulrunner-1.9.2-gnome-support xulrunner-2.0-gnome-support from oneiric?
<didrocks> (oneconf as well is called by update-notifier)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no rdepends, depends on NBS libraries
<glatzor> morning mvo
<mvo> pitti: I need to look at u-n anyway for the apport hooks (re your mail from today)
<mvo> glatzor: hey glatzor!
<pitti> mvo: I fixed the constructor call (not committed yet), but I wondered whether you just want me to remove the other notification stuff
<chrisccoulson> pitti - which libraries do they depend on? note that those packages literally only exist to pull in the dependencies. the actual dependencies are in the in the main packages
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, ignore me, it's not a separate source
<pitti> chrisccoulson: libnotify1
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> i guess they need a rebuild to pick up the new version
<chrisccoulson> but, i'm not sure if there's much point, seeing as we're going to kill them soon anyway ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: the xulrunner packages depend on libreadline5-dev
<chrisccoulson> (and i made a start on that last night)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: should be libreadline-dev now, but why -dev in the first place?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that's bogus. i already dropped that from thunderbird and firefox
<pitti> ah, tahnks
<pitti> mvo: do we still need src/reboot.c? we already have that in the session menu and the logout dialog
<mvo> pitti: right, again for compat with other environments like xfce
<pitti> mvo: hm, so it seems this would all need to be ported to use an appindicator?
<pitti> ... which we then would need to suppress in unity/gnome
<mvo> pitti: if we rip stuff out I would prefer to just rip all the auto open out and essentially leave u-n as it is and replace with a new tool that is massively simpler
<mvo> pitti: i.e. one for xfce/ldxe etc and one for unity/indicators/auto-open
<pitti> mvo: ok, so the simpler fix for u-n would just be to display notifications, without attaching to status icons
<pitti> want me to do that for now, so that the package builds and works again?
<pitti> with notify-osd they aren't "attached" anyway
<mvo> pitti: I actaully wanted to work on this for natty but then there was the  of upstart session plans and I kind of hoped to use that
<pitti> yeah, that'd make it much easier
<mvo> pitti: so notify-osd break this api? compared to notification-daemon? or is it removed in notification-daemon too?
<pitti> so perhaps just _new_with_status_icon -> _new() would do it for now
<pitti> mvo: no, thet new libnotify 0.7 doesn't have it any more
<pitti> gnome-shell doesn't provide this any more either
<pitti> it's an API change
<mvo> pitti: ok, thats fine then, please just remove it then
<pitti> mvo: ok, will do
<mvo> pitti: thanks!
<pitti> thanks for the heads-up
<mvo> yw, once thats in I will add the apport check addition and upload
<Tm_T> cdbs: your autojoin comment made me smile (:
<cdbs> Tm_T: why?
<Tm_T> perhaps I'm so used to have you around that it's a bit weird you're not (:
<pitti> mvo: hm, any idea how I actually get notification bubbles? haven't seen one from u-n in ages, it just pops up windows
<pitti> (it builds fine now, but testing wouldn't hurt, I guess)
<pitti> mvo: oh, /apps/update-notifier/show_apport_crashes ?
<pitti> hm, that's already true
<pitti> presumably it never gets around to actually showing it, as gtk_status_icon_get_visible(ta->tray_icon) never becomes true
<mvo> pitti: could you try setting /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch to false?
<pitti> mvo: trying that, also setting the interval to 0
<pitti> mvo: look mom! notifications!
<pitti> mvo: tested for crashes and updates now, I'm happy
<pitti> mvo: pushed
<pitti> mvo: do you want me to upload, or do you want to work on it further anyway?
 * didrocks likes the "tested for crashes … I'm happy" (puttin things out of context can be so funny)
<mvo> pitti: I will add a additional checking before calling apport, but feel free to upload dosn't hurt if it will be uploaded twice
 * pitti mumbles something about "gsettings migration"
<pitti> didrocks: that's simple: no crashes -> no work for us -> we'll get fired
<didrocks> pitti: arghhhhh, right! let's ensure we have crashes :-)
<rodrigo__> morning
<seb128> hey
<rodrigo__> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<seb128> hey rodrigo__, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, I'm fine thanks, you?
<rodrigo__> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, good thanks. started cleaning the python-gtkmozembed rdepends last night :)
<seb128> \o/
<chrisccoulson> hi rodrigo__, how are you? where is rodrigo_ and rodrigo? ;)
<rodrigo__> rodrigo is always taken by someone in brazil
<chrisccoulson> by the end of the day, will you have become rodrigo________________?
<chrisccoulson> :)
<rodrigo__> not sure where rodrigo_ is :)
<rodrigo__> yeah, with all the disconnections I get recently :)
<chrisccoulson> what we should do is all have an arbitrary number of underscores in our names, and then remove autocomplete from IRC clients ;)
<chrisccoulson> that might reduce the number of pings people get
<rodrigo__> right, good idea
<rodrigo__> so, you patch xchat and I do empathy to remove the autocompletion? :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> you need to break the text selection to prevent people to do copies ;-)
<rodrigo__> right
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, i'm sure we could do that too
<chrisccoulson> and we could even generate a random number of underscores automatically
<chrisccoulson> imagine the chaos!
<seb128> easier you could just disable highlighting ;-)
<chrisccoulson> that's too simple ;)
<didrocks> hey rodrigo__, seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> I'm fine, thanks, and you?
<seb128> didrocks, users complain that they can't install unity today due to you ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, I'm fine thanks!
<didrocks> (nightly build of Qt unfortunatly didn't fix it with -O1)
<didrocks> oh, binNEw
<seb128> didrocks, (seems you need to new compiz binaries)
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> seb128: can you have a look at them? as I don't really want to new them myself :)
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> compiz*-default
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, hey! how are you?
<pitti> seb128: pretty well, thanks!
<pitti> gdm is making progress, but still a bit buggy
<pitti> half of the time the greeter doesn't draw properly
<pitti> that's with and without our patches
<seb128> it's runtime buggy?
<seb128> ok
<pitti> you can navigate the window, but the user list isn't visible sometimes
<seb128> pitti, did you figure if we still need the plymouth integration patches and why those are not upstream?
<pitti> we still need them
<pitti> no idea why this "plymouth integration branch" was never merged :/
<pitti> http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/gitweb/?p=gdm.git;a=blob;f=plymouth.patch;hb=HEAD
<pitti> fedora still ships it as a patch as well
<seb128> ok, I will ask on #gdm today
<seb128> didrocks, seems like kde.xml got dropped from the compiz-plugins binary but not added to -default
<didrocks> seb128: it's beeing added to compiz-kde
<didrocks>   * move /usr/share/compiz/kde.xml wrongly set in compiz-plugins to compiz-kde
<didrocks> in the changelog
<seb128> didrocks, oh right (I didn't look at the changelog, just at the debs)
<didrocks> no worry :)
<seb128> didrocks, ok, compiz newed, looking at c-p-m
<didrocks> seb128: thanks
<mvo> pitti: I send two branches your way for apport, please let me know what you think
<seb128> didrocks, ok, I didn't check but compiz-plugins-main-dev could need a Replaces on compiz-fusion-plugins-main as well for lucid upgrades
<seb128> didrocks, otherwise looks good
<seb128> didrocks, i.e I didn't check if they have common files but I assume they do
<didrocks> seb128: hum, I think files moved, but I'll have a look
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> (was compiz-fusion dir=
<seb128> didrocks, anyway not an issue for oneiric so newing those
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> didrocks, well things like ./usr/lib/pkgconfig/compiz-animation.pc
<seb128> or what that fusion namespaced as well?
<seb128> should be easy to check anyway
<didrocks> let me quickly check, I think it was in 0.8
<pitti> mvo: ah, will do
<didrocks> seb128: you're right, I'm adding the change to the vcs
<seb128> didrocks, thanks!
<pitti> gah, today's live images failed to build due to compiz-plugins-main
<didrocks> thanks for pointing it :)
<seb128> didrocks, yw
<didrocks> compiz is now the land of C/R/P :-)
 * pitti binNEWs
<seb128> doh
<seb128> "FAILED: compiz-plugins-main (Queue item already accepted)"
<pitti> sorry seb128
<seb128> pitti, hum, did you just hijack what I was discussing with didrocks for 5 minutes? ;-)
<seb128> pitti, no worry, I just finished checking, out of the lucid replaces they were ok
<didrocks> pushed in vcs, will wrap that next upload
<pitti> seb128: sorry, I just got the "failed to build" email from cdimage, and acted on it
<pitti> bad mid-air collision
<seb128> pitti, no worry ;-)
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * pitti hugs back seb128
<lucidfox> Are there any themes yet for gtk3-engines-unico?
<seb128> lucazade is working on one and has it on his launchpad ppa or vcs
<cdbs> lucidfox: Yes, its Ambiance being developed by lucazade at lp:~lucazade/+junk/ambiance-gtk3
<lucidfox> Ooh, nice
<pitti> mvo: I did https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/apport/apport-checkreports-addition/+merge/63819 now
<lucidfox> Okay, it works. Doesn't look very Ambiance-y at the moment, but I presume this will change by the final release :)
<mvo> pitti: awsome, thanks!
<ogra_> hmm, did anyone else see hangs in oneiric when gnome-user-guide is installed ?
<ogra_> i get "hung task" timeout messages from the kernel here for dpkg ...
<ogra_> only for that one package and reproducable
<pitti> mvo: done as well; want me to upload that to oneiric now?
<seb128> ogra_, I didn't but I don't know if that one got upgraded or installed since I use an upgrade from natty
<seb128> it could be still the natty version
<ogra_> well, on armel it definitely gets updated during a move from natty to oneiric
<ogra_> so i would expect that on armel too
<ogra_> what bothers me is that it seems to hang in the configure step ... usually i would expect the postinst to misbehave here
<seb128> you are sure it's not just being slow?
<seb128> or that you have io issues?
<ogra_> but that would likely point to a different binary in dmesg and also i cant seem to find a postins script for the package
<mvo> pitti: please!
<ogra_> seb128, dpkg stops right after the dmesg message shows up
<ogra_> i left it sitting there over night
<ogra_> so i doubt its slowness
<ogra_> and i just heard the same issue from another armel user
<seb128> seems armel specific then
<ogra_> but what does that package do that others dont ? especially in the configure step
<ogra_> i cant find a postinst, but there must be some command running that other packages dont use
<seb128> nothing, it doesn't even has a postinst
<ogra_> yes
<seb128> well maybe not
<ogra_> is there a trigger like scrollkeeper or so =
<seb128> it's maybe the content of the deb which hits a dpkg bug
<ogra_> ?
<seb128> dunno
<seb128> no, scrollkeeper has been deprecated
<seb128> and triggers are run after the configure anyway
<seb128> it seems likely the deb content hits a dpkg bug
<ogra_> hmm, k
<ogra_> i wonder why only this package hits it though
<seb128> you should better take that discussion to #ubuntu-devel, out of mvo who might be able to help you I think it's out of the desktop domain
<ogra_> installing or upgrading g-u-d was always slow in the past though
<ogra_> like 5-10min just for that package
<seb128> it has quite some content
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> i checked the .list file ...
<ogra_> nearly 7000 files
<saamm> One of my friend bought Braid from Software Center, but sound is not working. Where should I report this?
<mvo> hey saamm, we don't currently have a official bugreport channel, its probably best to contact the braid publisher for now and report the problem there
<saamm> uhm isnt there a way that we file a bug in launchpad and it is reported in upstream as Ubuntu developers may have better contacts with app providers
<saamm> braid has no support forum, page or anything...just an email :(
<seb128> pitti, mvo: is there any reason update-notifier still need a systray at all nowadays?
<mvo> seb128: compatbility with xfce and friends
<seb128> mvo, how compatible? what does it use under unity which has no systray which is not available in xfce?
<seb128> I though it was a service spawning commands only nowadays
<seb128> like it does open update-manager or apport
<mvo> seb128: in xfce they don't use it in auto-open mode (last I checked)
<mvo> seb128: the longer term goal of me is to get rid of u-n by default and replace it with some simpler version that just supports the auto-open stuff
<mvo> seb128: actually having the tray icons makes it all more complicated
<seb128> well, why not just dropping the icon then?
<seb128> xfce could use it in auto-open mode
<mvo> saamm: I think we need a support channel for issues like this, but there is none currently, I will enquire about this.
<mvo> seb128: but why force it on them if they don't like auto-open mode?
<mvo> seb128: its low maintainence (for the most part)
<seb128> mvo, why lower the ubuntu quality just to accomodate other desktops?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - will you let me know when you're ready to start building language packs for natty?
<seb128> mvo, I've seen several bugs with syslog errors about the systray icon being rejected from unity, some users get clearly confused under unity by trying to use it
<seb128> mvo, so either it should we an indicator or dropped imho
<saamm> mvo, ok thanks...I try to contact them through email...
<seb128> pitti, is it worth downloading an oneiric daily iso to use in kvm or will it give no desktop between unity-3d not working and the unity-2d,qt,gcc issues?
<pitti> seb128: dpeends on what you want to test
<pitti> with -vga vmware you can get to a desktop without the unity 2d drash
<pitti> dash
<pitti> you can ctrl+alt+t for a terminal and run things there
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, I will; still waiting for the export to happen
<pitti> seb128: I tried installing gnome-session-fallback in a live system and then choosing gnome session in gdm, that works fine, too
<pitti> the applications menu is empty, though -> missing dependency?
<seb128> pitti, weird, gnome-menus should be installed
<seb128> pitti, I will try that, I don't need much, I want to check the rdepends for the deprecated lib on a clean system
<pitti> that's fine in a terminal
<seb128> I've some non default things installed on mine and I might have uninstalled some others
<pitti> g-menus is isntalled, yes
<pitti> seb128: I have yesterday's CD running, want me to try some stuff?
<seb128> not sure why the menu doesn't work then
<pitti> like purging, and teling you what's left?
<seb128> pitti, no, I just want to poke around, do rdepends list and dump them on the etherpad
<seb128> pitti, I will just rsync the iso over lunch and do that later but thanks for asking!
<pitti> hm, I can purge libgail-gnome-module and libpanel-applet2-0; only a recommends?
<seb128> libpanel-applet2-0 is the old gtk2 bonobo lib
<pitti> ah, this image still has gnome-mag and libatspi1.0-0
<seb128> the current version is 4
<seb128> whatever is using libpanel-applet2-0 is broken
<pitti> so yeah, as we figured out, tomboy and gbrainy are the only two culprits
<seb128> I want to start building gtk2 and gconf rdepends lists and "what ship schemas" as well
<seb128> I might use a pbuilder could be easier to script those
<pitti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20110608/
<pitti> wohoo!
<pitti> all but i386 are within limit
<pitti> dropping lsb-* and build-essential really helped
<cdbs> pitti: Congrats!
<cdbs> pitti: But, that's the Alternate CD, isn't it?
<pitti> we removed 12.6 MB, added 0.3, and changed -4.1 MB
<pitti> cdbs: yes
<pitti> desktop failed to build today
<pitti> due to the compiz split in NEW
<cdbs> the lives are still huge
<pitti> but it should be in the archive now, I'll retry a daily build
<pitti> seb128: gbrainy can certainly be unseeded; I don't quite remember, did we say yesterday that we could build totem with a --no-gnome something configure option?
 * pitti starts a new live build
<pitti> seb128: ^ you might want to wait for that
<rodrigo__> ugh, a lot of icons have disappeared after some cherry-picking update of gnome packages
<pitti> rodrigo__: --verbose ?
<pitti> rodrigo__: I recently split gnome-icon-theme
<rodrigo__> oh
<rodrigo__> so, should I install gnome-icon-theme-full?
<pitti> so that it mostly uses humanity, and laternatively depends on g-i-t-full
<rodrigo__> ok
<pitti> rodrigo__: I guess that would help, but it shouldn't break for a normal desktop in the first place
<pitti> so I'm intersted what you did
<pitti> we might need to add the -full dependency to another package then
<seb128> rodrigo__, what desktop or icon theme do you use?
<rodrigo__> pitti, apt-get update all gnome-related packages
<seb128> pitti, I think rodrigo__ is using gnome-shell
<rodrigo__> yes, using gnome-shell
<pitti> ah
<pitti> I think that ought to depend on -full indeed
<pitti> it'll divert our package, though
<pitti> do we know whether the debian guys are actively developing it?
<pitti> i. e. would it help if I added it around beta-1 only
<pitti> or at least after DIF?
<pitti> or want me to add it right now?
<rodrigo__> pitti, not sure, whatever you think is best
<rodrigo__> installing -full works
<pitti> it's "less confusing for early developers" vs. "more work with merging from Debian"
<pitti> (right now we just sync)
<rodrigo__> hmm, in fact, I had no icon theme set
<pitti> rodrigo__: gnome-shell certainly doesn't default to HUmanity
<pitti> I  added -full to gnome-tweak-tool already
<rodrigo__> pitti, no, I guess it's 'gnome' what it uses
<rodrigo__> but as I said, I had no icon theme set
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, pywebkitgtk seems to have some patches in dpatch format (with a 00list file), despite the fact that the package is source format 3.0 (quilt), there is no dpatch build-depend and nothing in debian/rules which applies the patches
<chrisccoulson> i guess i can just remove those ;)
 * didrocks makes again a new Qt build
<mpt> mvo, hi. I have a question about app-install-data if you're free
<chrisccoulson> pitti, would you mind sponsoring http://paste.ubuntu.com/621666/ (pywebkitgtk) for me please? :)
<chrisccoulson> i can't upload that
<ara> seb128, hello
<mvo> mpt: I'm am now
<mpt> mvo, it looks like indicator-weather got a .desktop file on Feb 14, but it's not in app-install-data-ubuntu. What's the process for being included?
<mvo> mpt: it normally gets automatically included when the extraction runs (every ~2 weeks). let me check what happend to this one
<mvo> mpt: sometimes there are bugs, but it certainly was run after that
<mvo> (did I mention that this stuff should move server-side ;)
<mpt> mvo, this looks like the version that added it: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-weather/11.02.13+repack-0ubuntu1
<mpt> mvo, yes, I think we both have ;-)
<mvo> "Furthermore, I think app-install-data-ubuntu must be destroyed" i should use a my new mail footer
<mpt> brilliant
<mvo> mpt: do you think this is worth a sru? it looks like a overly agressive blacklist reggexp, I removed it now
<mpt> mvo, was it blacklisting indicator-*, or what?
<mvo> mpt: yeah
<mpt> mvo, presumably it was added for a reason. What other items would end up in the index if that regexp was removed?
<mvo> mpt: I can cherry pick indicator-weather, thats easy. for natty nad for oneiric I will just see what new stuff comes in
<mvo> mpt: I will add it to natty and when the next SRU comes it will be part of it
<mpt> mvo, isn't that a bit risky if you don't know what else it allows? :-)
<mvo> mpt: for natty I will just cherry pick indicator-weather, no risk here. for oneiric it is, but its oneiric :)
<mpt> ok
<mpt> thanks mvo
<mvo> mpt: thank you for brining it up
<mpt> mvo, how does a package exclude a .desktop file it contains, to say "don't include this one in app-install-data"?
<mvo> mpt: if it add "X-AppInstall-Ignore=true"
<mpt> ok
<mpt> thank you
<mvo> yw
<seb128> ara, hi, sorry I was at lunch
<seb128> ara, how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, can do; but isn't the removal of unapplied patches just introducing unnecessary delta?
<seb128> shouldn't those just be added to the serie? if they are there that's for a reason or are they outdated?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, the patches are obsolete (configure.ac has "AC_SUBST(ACLOCAL_AMFLAGS, "-I m4 -I .")" instead)
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i can add them back if you like. i just thought it was confusing having a series and 00list under debian/patches
<pitti> it is
<seb128> it is confusing, those who will work on the package will wonder if that's a bug to fix or not
<pitti> we can remove the patches from the debian svn as well
<pitti> chrisccoulson: woudl you mind sending the change upstream as well? or is it essentially dead, in favor of gir1.2-webkit-3.0?
<seb128> did anybody else noticed that unity often need things to be run twice to be start in oneiric?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm not sure. it looks pretty dead (rmadison shows the newest debian version is the one we based ours on, which is from september last year)
<chrisccoulson> i only made this change because i don't want to end up porting a load of universe apps to pygi ;)
<kinouchou> hi seb128, didrocks and fredp
<didrocks> hey kinouchou
<seb128> lut kinouchou
<seb128> didrocks, ^ did you see my question?
<didrocks> seb128: no, I didn't, sorry. No I don't need to run it twice, its starting right away here
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> seb128: does it tries to fallback first?
<seb128> like alt-f2 gedit enter doesn't start gedit there
<didrocks> the timeout is shorter
<seb128> doing it a second time does
<didrocks> oh this, so you mean, the places?
<seb128> no, alt-f2
<didrocks> seb128: possible the race in places being more obvious now
<didrocks> possibly*
<pitti> chrisccoulson: committed to Debian svn now
<chrisccoulson> pitti - cool, thanks :)
<pitti> I committed the other relevant change as well, so we can sync
<rodrigo__> ok, lunch time, bbl
<ara> seb128, I was the one at lunch now :)
<seb128> ara, hey ;-)
<ara> seb128, there is a unity bug in natty: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/753971
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 753971 in unity "Display garbled upon restoring original resolution or connecting external displays" [High,Confirmed]
<ara> already with 35 me toos and 17 systems affected (probably more)
<ara> should it be critical?
<seb128> jasoncwarner, njpatel, dbarth: ^ can we get somebody in dx to work on that, it seems really to be an issue for the certification guys
<ara> it does not seem to get enough attention as high
<ara> seb128, not certification only
<ara> it affects a lot of people
<seb128> ara, the issue is not the bug settings, it's that dx doesn't manage to keep up with bugs
<ara> well, people that use external monitors with laptops
<seb128> so tweaking the settings there will not make a difference
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/753971/comments/17 for why not critical
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 753971 in unity "Display garbled upon restoring original resolution or connecting external displays" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> ara, but agreed that's an issue, let's see if jasoncwarner dbarth or njpatel can get ressources to work on it
<seb128> didrocks, ara: let's not argue on bug settings that's of no use, we surely agree it's an issue that need to be worked and that's what matters there
<ara> I am worried that many people trying to do a presentation with Ubuntu get this bug for the first time
<ara> (people that normally wouldn't use a external monitor except for presentations)
<didrocks> seb128: I didn't say I agreed with the bug status. But yeah, as you know, changing the status will not change anything :-)
<dbarth> seb128: jay is on that
<seb128> dbarth, can we get an eta on a fix?
<dbarth> seb128: he has proposed a fix that ara should have now; the branch is at
<dbarth> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/unity-sru-certification-fixes
<seb128> dbarth, when? the fix he did before UDS has been SRUed but doesn't fix all cases and create new issues
<seb128> so it needs extra work
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, uploaded to Debian and Ubuntu now
<chrisccoulson> pitti - excellent, thanks :)
<ara> dbarth, well, a ETA to have a package that fix it
<seb128> didrocks got the first fix from jay in the first SRU after natty but that's not enough
<seb128> there is still some issues
<didrocks> right, bug reopened the 2011/05/03
<didrocks> seems the branch pointed has new fixes, but 1. it's not linked to the bug, 2. we didn't talk about it, 3. there is no merge proposal or review done
<dbarth> the bug fix will be made available in the tarball for SRU2, planned for tomorrow
<dbarth> https://launchpad.net/unity/+milestone/3.8.16
<seb128> dbarth, thanks
<seb128> ara, ^
<seb128> seems like they worked on it but nobody bothered updating the bug or adding a comment to say so
<ara> thanks
<ara> it will be good to have an early PPA (without needing to wait to -proposed) to do some early testing
<dbarth> the bug contains several issues, so i have asked for the bug to be split
<dbarth> in order to reflect at least progress on the single monitor one, and put the driver part aside
<seb128> dbarth, ok, makes sense
<seb128> ara, would be nice but I'm not sure dx has daily builds running for the sru candidates series
<seb128> xclaesse, hi, webkit 1.4.1 is in oneiric, I did the update yesterday (just for information)
<xclaesse> \o/
<xclaesse> seb128, will that go into gnome3 ppa, or should I import it in my own ppa?
<seb128> xclaesse, it's already in the gnome3 ppa
<ara> dbarth, by "I have asked", are you saying that you are waiting on us to split the bug?
<dbarth> nope, jay
<dbarth> who seems to know where to draw the line
<dbarth> sorry, that was not really explicit
<ara> OK, thanks for the clarification
<xclaesse> seb128, great, thanks :)
<seb128> xclaesse, yw
<didrocks> hum, on this upgrade, should I select "lightdm"? ;)
<didrocks> done, if you don't see me tomorrow, you will know why :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: binary debdiff of natty vs. oneiric .deb might help a bit?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, possibly
<didrocks> ok, Qt issue workarounded, time for a latter build with additional patch and fixing unity-2d :)
<ogra_> there are no Qt issues ... just tell people to use arm :)
<ogra_> works stable there ;)
<njpatel> seb128, I'm pretty sure jay is working on it, but DBO or dbarth would know for sure
<seb128> njpatel, dbarth replied and pointed to a vcs which has a commit from monday which reference to that bug
<seb128> njpatel, thanks
<didrocks> ogra_: it's your fault then! that was some kind of propagana!
<didrocks> propaganda*
 * ogra_ does a silent evil giggle
<didrocks> ! :-)
<pedro_> bug 790613
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 790613 in gnome-python "accerciser crashed with AttributeError in __main__: 'module' object has no attribute 'PARAM_APP_DATADIR'" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790613
<seb128> pitti, ^ do you know about that?
<pedro_> seems that's causing accersicer to crash on oneiric, the qa folks are using it for automated testing
<seb128> pitti, didn't you say that the dh_python2 move had compability and things didn't need to be upgraded together?
<pedro_> accerciser rather
<pitti> seb128: that's what I thought initially, and it worked with just pygobject
<pitti> but apparently doing some more mix'n'match breaks; I just didn't see a reproducer so far
<seb128> hum
<seb128> but gnome-python got migrated to dh_python2
<pitti> yes, apparently the debian reporter still had the older gnome-python installed?
<seb128> pitti, well pedro_ and jibel say it's still an issue on current oneiric
<seb128> pitti, but we synced current gnome-python which use dh_python2
<seb128> so I guess it will need debugging
<pitti> hm, how can I reproduce this? accerciser starts fine for me
<pedro_> jibel, ^
<pitti> pedro_, jibel: ^ do you still get that on current oneiric? I apt-get installed accerciser, and run it
<pitti> the program itself runs, but in the mainwindow I get a text that has a traceback
<pitti> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_label_widget'
<pitti> but that's unrelated
<pitti> jibel's bug report's Dependencies.txt has the current python-gnome2, though
<jibel> pitti, I still have it on current oneiric fully updated
<pitti> jibel: what do I need to click/run in the UI to make it crash?
<jibel> pitti, but it crashes on 1 system which have been upgraded since jaunty and doesn't on another test system which is a fresh install
<jibel> pitti, it crashes on start
<rodrigo__> brb
<pitti> jibel: oh, interesting!
<pitti> jibel: that probably means we have a stale .pyc file somewhere
<pitti> jibel: could I have ssh on that test system, or could you play "remote hands" for me for a bit?
<jibel> pitti, sure, I can be your hands and eyes for a bit
<pitti> jibel: what does "ls -l /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.*/gtk-2.0/*gnome*" say for you?
<jibel> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/621791/
<pitti> a-haa
<pitti> $ python -c 'import gnome; print gnome.PARAM_APP_DATADIR'
<pitti> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'PARAM_APP_DATADIR'
<pitti> jibel: merci beaucoup!
<jibel> pitti, bitte
<seb128> pedro_, do you think you could help to ack some of the desktop sru for natty?
<seb128> pedro_, hey btw ;-)
<seb128> pedro_, how are you?
<didrocks> hey pedro_ ;)
<pedro_> seb128, doing good, you? :-)
<seb128> pedro_, I'm fine thanks
<didrocks> (especially unity one as another SRU is coming)
<pedro_> seb128, yup i'll look into those today
<pitti> jibel: can you please give me the output of "dpkg -S applet.py"?
<pedro_> hello didrocks :-)
<pedro_> i was playing with launchpadlib lately
<pedro_> to do some reports for the desktop team
<pedro_> i'll have some news about that soon
<seb128> pedro_, great
<jibel> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/621794/
<pitti> jibel: merci
<seb128> hum
<seb128> jibel, pitti: python-gnomeapplet is deprecated and got dropped from oneiric, we should maybe make gnome-panel conflicts on it or something so it get uninstalled
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, hmm, not sure what the bug is, but couldn't start gnome-shell after updating firefox, it was complaining about missing libmozjs.so, so I created a link to /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/libmozjs.so in /usr/lib
<pitti> seb128: right, that's how I missed it from my initial search here
<seb128> not sure how we can assure that the deprecated binaries we dropped get cleaned
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, you shouldn't need to do that. gnome-shell and gjs are using the sytem libmozjs we provide now (independent of firefox or xulrunner)
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, do you have an outdated gjs installed?
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, but it couldn't find it, it seems, so any idea what's up?
<pitti> jibel: can you keep the affected machine for another 10 min or so?
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, do you have libmozjs185-1.0 installed?
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, yes
<jibel> pitti, of course, that's my work laptop. I'll try to keep it on for more than 10 minutes :-)
<rodrigo_> ah, but it has /usr/lib/libmozjs185.so.1.0.0, not libmozjs, so I guess gnome-shell needs rebuilding with that?
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_ - not gnome-shell, it doesn't link against it
<chrisccoulson> that's gjs, but the latest version already links against the new library
<chrisccoulson> what is the output of ldd /usr/lib/libgjs.so.0 ?
<rodrigo_> oh, maybe I didn't upgrade that, let me check
<chrisccoulson> it sounds like you need to install the latest version :)
<rodrigo_> libmozjs.so => not found
<rodrigo_> yeah
<rodrigo_> indeed, there's an update
<rodrigo_> sorry for the noise then :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, no worries
<rodrigo_> and also, yoono extension doesn't work with latest firefox, but that's not your fault :)
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, are you sure you want to use yoono? http://www.security-assessment.com/files/advisories/Yoono_Firefox_Extension_Privileged_Code_Injection.pdf
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, hmm, didn't know about that
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, any other twitter/facebook extension/apps you recommend?
<rodrigo_> I like yoono because it allows you to keep and remove messages
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, not sure. i don't really know what you use yoono for ;)
<rodrigo_> twitter and facebook :)
<chrisccoulson> (and that issue might be fixed, i just noticed it on the first page of hits when i typed it in to google)
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, yeah, that pdf says fixed on june 2009
<pitti> jibel: test package is built now in https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/ppa/+packages
<jibel> pitti, that fixed the problem. Many thanks !
<pitti> jibel: yay
<pitti> jibel: nice working with you!
<jibel> pitti, my pleasure
 * jibel now goes filing other accerciser bugs
 * pitti waves good night
<rodrigo_> bye pitti
<fta> oh my!  libwebkitgtk-3.0-0-dbgsym 302 MB
<fta> pitti, fyi, in oneiric, apport-retrace insists on replacing libc6-dbg by libc6-dbgsym, leaving apt confused as libc6-dbg is a dep of valgrind which i have installed
<chrisccoulson> dpm - any idea how we've got en-CA and en-AU translations for firefox currently in maverick?
<chrisccoulson> an ubuntu user reported a bug upstream to mozilla because firefox directs them to a broken URL on one of their servers (because they are running a locale that they don't support), and i've been contacted by them
<rodrigo_> ok, going out for a bit, later all
<seb128> rodrigo_, you should call it a day!
<seb128> rodrigo_, enjoy ;-)
<seb128> Laney, hey, just checking but do you have an eta for the new mono version landing in oneiric?
 * didrocks waves good evening
<seb128> 'night didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, you too :)
<chrisccoulson> 325', mk,  m 6545414
<Laney> seb128: do you need it for anything in particular?
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> daughter had access to my laptop ;)
<Laney> and she learned perl already!
<chrisccoulson> heh
<davmor2> Laney: One up on her dad then ;)
<broder> hmm...before i try to write it, does anybody know of a script that will take a screenshot of all virtual desktops instead of just the current one?
<broder> (preferably one that does so without having to visibly cycle between desktops)
<mterry> pitti_, do you have an example of how to define new signals using PyGI?
<mterry> Hmm, OK.  Apparently you can still use __gsignals__
<seb128> Laney, no, I'm just wondering why we don't get it early and add it as a transition so we have extra time to sort issues
<Laney> fair
<Laney> we've been trying to do them in debian
<seb128> it's a bit reverse compared to what we do usually but I will not complain ;-)
<seb128> since the ubuntu cycle is shorter we usually need to take a lead on those
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> it just feel weird to wait on debian, it could take over the oneiric cycle for example
<Laney> I think most of the main stuff is done
<Laney> but it's not clear that anyone will work on the universe stuff beyond us
<Laney> so we might end up breaking some packages
<seb128> well if they need porting better to break them early than late
<seb128> it will motive people to fix them
<seb128> it will also give time to notice the issue and do the work
<Laney> lets move to devel and ask directhex
<seb128> Laney, ok
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-06-09
<pitti_> Good mormorning
<pitti> mterry: I don't have an example of defining signals in python, I'm afraid
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> robert_ancell: hey, I've been able to login! nice work :-)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, well, that's good news!
<didrocks> indeed, I was fearing a little bit choosing lightdm by default yesterday in the debconf screen :-)
<didrocks> and was planning to slack for an entire day
<didrocks> but again, no excuse then! :-)
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for pushing the SRU!
<didrocks> IIRC, there was a verification failed bug, I have to find it to retarget for the dx team
<pitti> didrocks: bug 750781
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 750781 in unity "Opening quicklist with launcher keynav returns focus to previous window" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750781
<pitti> didrocks: I watned to reopen it, but LP keeps timing out
<pitti> they had a performance regression in this night's rollout
<pitti> I'll keep trying
<didrocks> pitti: don't bother, I'll do it. Thanks for the link :-)
<didrocks> indeed, timeouting here as well, with the ajax or static method
<pitti> didrocks: http://identi.ca/launchpadstatus/all
<didrocks> pitti: do you use identica or did they pointed this to you? :)
<didrocks> ok, nice to know it's under work
<lifeless> pitti: that may be a different issue
<lifeless> pitti: the slowdown we have is contention related
<pitti> didrocks: lifeless pointed it out
<lifeless> Can you get an OOPS code for it ?
<didrocks> pitti: oh, you didn't confirm bug #772185 to be fixed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 772185 in nux "launcher sometimes doesn't hide when there are windows beneath it" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772185
<pitti> lifeless: OOPS-1986B65
<ubot2> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1986B65
<pitti> didrocks: I'm not running natty-proposed
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I think I'll ask for pedro for this (the nux version in oneiric is exactly the same, so at least, for a first confirmation that's fixed)
<lifeless> pitti: which task are you trying to reopen ?
<pitti> seems I need to get back to oneiric's gdm to get user switching back
<pitti> that's all broken with the current gdm3 in bzr
<lifeless> the ubuntu one, or natty, or upstream?
<pitti> lifeless: ubuntu and natty; I'm not allowed to reopen upstream
<pitti> (I would, though)
<lifeless> -> triaged? or fix committed ?
<didrocks> lifeless: all three should be reopened and the upstream should be remilestoned to sru2
<didrocks> (triaged)
<didrocks> (3.8.16)
<lifeless> so yeah this is our known issue
<didrocks> maybe unassigning Manuel as well so that the dx team can focus on this
<lifeless> its waiting on a table lock
<lifeless> another hour or two and we should have a fix deployed
<didrocks> excellent :)
<lifeless> code is (hopefully) done, its in test now
<didrocks> RAOF: web browser in gdm? really? how was that presented? :-)
<RAOF> https://lwn.net/Articles/445831/
<RAOF> I don't know :)
 * didrocks still have a 4 months backlog on lwn :/
<didrocks> oh, changing policykit
<RAOF> chrisccoulson was also talking about it last week in here.
<didrocks> RAOF: thanks for the link :)
<tjaalton> i can't start the unity session in oneiric, compiz is filling my .xsession-errors with "unable to load icon text-x-preview at size 48"
<tjaalton> looks like it's bug 794556 (thanks Sarvatt)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 794556 in unity "Unable to load icon text-x-preview at size 48 in a loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794556
<didrocks> tjaalton: try to see with the dx team then, they don't really read there
<tjaalton> didrocks: I confirmed the bug
<didrocks> thanks :)
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> how are you?
<didrocks> I'm fine, thanks, and you?
<rodrigo_> morning
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> didrocks, I'm fine as well thanks!
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_
<mvo> pitti: did anything change in dbus activation with regard to the environment? aptdaemon is dbus activated but it does not get the default system language anymore it seems in natty, that leads to issue with the apt ddtp translations.
<cdbs> I can't boot with the latest lightdm in oneiric
<jibel> cdbs, same here, looks like a problem with gnome-power-manager crashing and respawning too quickly.
<pitti> mvo: not really, no; dbus activated system services have never gotten any environment at all
<pitti> mvo: what did change, however, is that gdm now prefers to set $LANGUAGE and $LC_MESSAGES instead of $LANG
<mvo> pitti: and we do not set the LANGUAGE in /etc/default/locale anymore on a fresh install I just noticed?
<pitti> I'm not sure
<seb128> cdbs, open a bug, robert_ancell is not online and he's the only one to have a clue about it at the moment I think
<fta> not sure if it's the gdm->lightdm switch, but unity is no longer able to launch stuff not in /usr/bin
<alex3f> hi, I'm experiencing #397096 in up-to-date natty, does anyone know something about it?
<ogra_> fta, sounds like a PATH issue
<seb128> fta, how do you run things?
<seb128> alex3f, hi, that's not really a desktopish bug, try #ubuntu-kernel rather
<fta> i have a game launcher, it used to work, now it's just spinning and nothing happens. yet, i still have /usr/games in my path
<seb128> launcher in unity?
<fta> yes
<seb128> the launchers use the .desktop so it would probably be the glib update rather than lightdm
<seb128> well just as a guess
<seb128> does clicking on the .desktop for that game in nautilus work?
<alex3f> seb128: thanks
<seb128> do you get any error in .xsession-errors?
<fta> to confirm it, i symlinked the game in /usr/bin and the launcher restarted to work
<fta> no, nothing relevant  in .xsession-errors
<seb128> does the .desktop has the path or just the command?
<seb128> i.e does it rely on the games dir to be in the path?
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<fta> just the command
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you today ?
<bryceh> heya ho chrisccoulson
<fta> (/usr/share/applications/openarena.desktop)
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, i'm good thanks.. how are you?
<seb128> fta, ok, could be lightdm I guess
<chrisccoulson> hi bryceh
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm fine thanks
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks
<seb128> fta, strings /proc/$(pidof compiz/environ | grep -i path
<seb128> fta, strings /proc/$(pidof compiz)/environ | grep -i path
<fta> MANDATORY_PATH=/usr/share/gconf/gnome.mandatory.path
<fta> DEFAULTS_PATH=/usr/share/gconf/gnome.default.path
<fta> PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/bin
<seb128> ok, games is not in your path
<fta>  echo $PATH
<fta> /home/fta/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<didrocks> fta: that's because you modify it in you .bashrc, isn't it?
<didrocks> your*
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, no, /usr/games is there by default
<fta> sort of, i use tcsh ;)
<chrisccoulson> but i guess compiz inherits its environment from lightdm
<bryceh> fta, *shudder*
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: right
<chrisccoulson> so it's entirely possible it has a different path
<chrisccoulson> **compiz and anything else started by gnome-session
<seb128> fta, open a bug on lightdm
<didrocks> interesting, lightdm doesn't read /etc/environment ?
<didrocks> or just ignore latest :var maybe :)
<seb128> it doesn't open the profile either
<seb128> bug #794315
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 794315 in lightdm "lightdm forgets to source /etc/profile and ~/.profile" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794315
<seb128> but robert_ancell admitted he was not sure what all those shell scripts etc were still useful for
<seb128> it's a bit of a mess to try to figure what is useful or legacy and to try to clean it
<fta> seb128, seems a wider problem. my login shell is tcsh and my ~/.login has a path with /usr/games in it, it doesn't work either
<seb128> ?
<seb128> well tcsh is supposed to source itself its config files
<seb128> it has nothing to do with the xorg session
<seb128> you could as well log into a vt
<seb128> games not being in the path is likely a dm issue though
<seb128> it's probably just not sourcing some configs that it should source
<seb128> speaking of dm
<seb128> pitti, how is gdm going?
<seb128> pitti, is it just blocked on this race on user loading issue?
<pitti> slowly
<fta> seb128, n-m, wrong machine
<pitti> I still have the redraw issue, and the plymouth integration is also broken
<pitti> and of course it also breaks user switching, but that needs to be fixed in the indicator, I think
<pitti> but I got sucked into other things yesterday; I hope I can continue on it today
<seb128> pitti, do you still have 16_gdmserver_user_manager in the serie or did comment or drop it?
<pitti> seb128: ah, I dropped it, as this should really be in accountsservice now
<pitti> same for lightdm
<seb128> pitti, that's what the indicator use for user switching
<seb128> well it defines the methods the indicator need
<seb128> that's why it's broken I guess
<pitti> *nod*
<seb128> well I wouldn't block on the issues you listed
<seb128> especially if lightdm is default
<pitti> right
<pitti> but I'll at least try to update the plymouth patch from fedora
<pitti> right now it's really quite hideous
<pitti> oh, btw -- http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20110609/ !
 * pitti dances happily
<pitti> of course RAOF and chrisccoulson will ruin it all over again :)
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> so we have a 5 to 6mb margin
<seb128> it would be enough for the old tb
<chrisccoulson> wha? what did i do? :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you want to replace our nice integrated email client by yours ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> is anyone here using desktopcouch atm?
<pitti> seb128: 699 -> 703 is more like 4 by my school of maths :)
<chrisccoulson> i need it to work just so i can use it to test my lernid port to webkit
<pitti> I have a couch besides me, but I prefer the chair for working
<pitti> (SCNR)
<chrisccoulson> but it totally fails on me the one time i want to use it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - heh ;)
<seb128> pitti, doh, I looked at the first which is 697
<seb128> but that's amd64mac
<seb128> chrisccoulson, check with the u1 guys I guess
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well "using", I've indicator-weather running which use it
<seb128> but I don't know anything about how to deal with it manually
<seb128> I can try things for you though
<RAOF> pitti: I've even shaved an extra ~4 MiB off mesa locally :).
<pitti> RAOF: impressive! will that be enough for llvm?
<RAOF> No.
<pitti> RAOF: more static linking duplicate removal?
<RAOF> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 19M 2011-05-27 19:49 /usr/lib/libLLVM-2.9.so.1 :(
<RAOF> Yeah, now with added galliumness.
<pitti> RAOF: gzip -cd /usr/lib/libLLVM-2.9.so.1 | wc -c
<pitti> ?
<pitti> sorry, gzip -c of course
<RAOF> 6661795
<pitti> so +6.6 and -4
<pitti> well, that's not too bad
<pitti> RAOF: can we use jpeg compression? :-)
<RAOF> Heh.
 * RAOF heads to dinner.
<pitti> that'll only cause bugs that are imperceptible anyway, right?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i reckon nss/nspr/sqlite take up about 1.5MB in each of firefox and thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> so i coud probably get us 3MB by not shipping those ;)
<pitti> yummy!
<chrisccoulson> but i would like to only do that for the CD though, as they frequently bump the requirement of those libs
<chrisccoulson> especially nss/nspr
<ogra_> seb128, fyi i filed bug 794938 for the login issues i see
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 794938 in lightdm "lightdm dies with "Failed to fork: Cannot allocate memory" on login" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794938
<seb128> ok
<seb128> try talking to robert_ancell as well when he's online maybe as well
<ogra_> is robert on vacation atm ?
<pitti> no, just on the other side of the planet
<ogra_> sisnce he doesnt seem to be around since a week or so
<ogra_> ah, k
<seb128> he is
<pitti> I usually see him in the morning
<seb128> he's just quiet on IRC
<ogra_> k
<seb128> he leaves between 9 and 10 european time usually
<ogra_> i'll try to catch him then
<seb128> but he doesn't say anything if you don't talk to him ;-)
<ogra_> ah, bad time for me, i usually dont start my day before 10
<seb128> didrocks, did he reply to your comment earlier?
<seb128> ogra_, emails usually work fine with him though ;-)
<ogra_> well, my bug should have caused a mail for him now :)
<seb128> also I'm not sure how much working on a logging manager and keeping a graphical IRC client work together :p
<ogra_> thats why we have VMs :)
<didrocks> seb128: he replied, yeah
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, rodrigo_: ok, glib 2.29 is in oneiric, looking at gtk 3.1 next
<pitti> cheers!
<pitti> yay for gdbus-codegen
<seb128> ;-)
 * ogra_ shudders after his oneiric screensaver locked the screen once again ...
<ogra_> centered panel clocks are sooo 80s
<seb128> pitti, nice, debian merged some of our dbus diff
<chrisccoulson> seb128, btw, mike conley upgraded to oneiric last night. he gets the gnome-session fail screen immediately after log in now ;)
<seb128> weird
<seb128> what session did he pick?
<pitti> seb128: indeed -- multiarch patches can go to Debian now
<chrisccoulson> he's using unity-2d
<ogra_> do you guys plan to redo the screensaver UI ?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it looks like metacity aborts
<seb128> pitti, they merged that and some other bits
<pitti> seb128: so we can commit some of our delta to Debian's svn, which also helps them
<ogra_> or will we have to live with what gnome gives us
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, cool
<seb128> doh, wrong focus
<pitti> ogra_: I certainly hope we can get a better screensaver
<ogra_> pitti, ++
<ogra_> we should probably reconsider xscreensaver ;)
<seb128> pitti, btw do you have an opinion about what dbus serie we should track or do you know who to ask about the 1.5 schedule?
<seb128> pitti, we should probably update to either 1.4.10 (debian unstable) or 1.5.2 (experimental)
<seb128> chrisccoulson agreed to work on gnome-screensaver to bring back the hacks support
<chrisccoulson> yep :)
<pitti> seb128: I'm not really involved in dbus development, so I don't have a good answer, I'm afraid
<seb128> pitti, ok no worry, I will ping the debian guys
<pitti> seb128: personally I lean towards tracking unstable
<pitti> seb128: as long as we don't have a particular reason to go to the 1.5 version
<pitti> we've got enough disruptions already :)
<seb128> well the reason would be "it's in unstable serie leading to 1.6 but 1.6 will be after oneiric"
<seb128> I will check if I can figure their schedule
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - your criteria for deciding something like that should be based on that of comment 6 in https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=656277 ;)
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 656277 in Canvas: WebGL "Prevent loading WebGL textures from cross-domain images" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<chrisccoulson> "can i still play angry birds?"
<chrisccoulson> :)
<seb128> bah, angry birds in firefox sucks, I played it recently
<seb128> no sound and it's slugish in hd, I had to play in sd
<seb128> on a i5 cpu and a recent laptop config
<chrisccoulson> intel driver?
<seb128> yes
<chrisccoulson> yeah, accelaration is disabled because it just crashes
<chrisccoulson> it's only enabled for nvidia users
<didrocks> and doesn't work with every sites :)
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, g-s-d just decided to reconfigure my screen layout for no reason
<chrisccoulson> that happened yesterday too
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh btw, I have to sent the bug # to Pascal about this nvidia issue (we had a fight at the party at each unity bugs he was bothering me with, I was sending a firefox one ;)). But I couldn't find that one which is the prio #1 for preventing me using firefox
<seb128> pitti, ok, I asked smcv, he said there is no schedule for 1.6, it's mainly blocked on some review and on lennart and keybuk to agree on how activation should work
<seb128> "<smcv> at the moment we have systemd support merged, upstart support in an unmerged branch, and lennart saying "neither of these is actually the right approach" without suggesting what the right approach is"
<seb128> "<smcv> seb128: if you can arrange for lennart and keybuk to be locked in a room until they agree on how activation should work, that would accelerate 1.6 :-)"
<seb128> pitti, let's stay on 1.4 for now I guess ;-)
<pitti> heh
<pitti> seb128: yes, I agree
<pitti> as long as our huge dbus patches still apply, that should be ok
<seb128> well .8 to .10 is only bug fixes
<seb128> I might have a go to update it but that will be next week, I want to do gtk 3.1 first
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so do you want me to test your lernid update?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it also doesn't build ;)
<seb128> ok, well lernid runs there
<seb128> so I can test your port once it builds if you want
<chrisccoulson> seb128, you're on oneiric aren't you?
<seb128> yes
<pitti> chrisccoulson: please cofirm: new natty langpacks should NOT ship the ffox search plugins any more
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that's right. they're all in the firefox 5 beta language packs
<pitti> Package: language-pack-de-base
<pitti> Recommends: firefox-locale-de
<chrisccoulson> pitti - are you ready to build those?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I just did
<pitti> but I noticed that I still have the searchplugins
<pitti> but I can just rm them, no need to rebuild again
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh,  you used what is in the firefox-next PPA?
<pitti> I also removed them from langpack-o-matic
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes
<pitti> chrisccoulson: wasn't that the plan?
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<pitti> to unblock langpack builds
<pitti> but once we upload them, we should actually get ffox into -proposed as well
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, although i thought you were going to use the firefox build in proposed
<pitti> oh, we have one?
<pitti> there's nothing in natty-proposed
<chrisccoulson> pitti - so, we should probably get firefox in to proposed first, so people don't lose their translations
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's not uploaded yet :)
<pitti> ah
<pitti> right, that's what I mean
<chrisccoulson> pitti - can you copy packages from https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa in to natty-proposed?
<pitti> s/edge.// :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: if it had firefox, then yes
<pitti> that's what we usually do
<chrisccoulson> i discussed briefly with micah, and we decided we should build firefox here before we copy to -proposed (as we're treating it as a security update, so we don't want to build firefox with -updates)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I can also copy source only from any other PPA
<pitti> right, makes sense
<chrisccoulson> ok, so i can get firefox uploaded there
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'll locally build the German langpacks for testing before I upload the lot
<pitti> chrisccoulson: shall I build a language for you as well?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yes please :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: any preference?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i don't mind. i can test any language really
<pitti> French it is then!
<pitti> :)
<pitti> and the English one
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it seems that mozilla have started the final beta build for firefox 5 - http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla-beta/rev/7056b773830d
<chrisccoulson> i'll wait until those guys are awake before uploading, just to check if they've found any show-stopper issues
<seb128> pitti, french is a good choice! can I help by testing?
<pitti> please
<pitti> binary debdiffs look good to me
<seb128> pitti, so I should take a natty box, add the ~ubuntu-mozilla-security ppa and upgrade firefox and see if it's still working fine and in french?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - we're going to put the packages in -proposed, so you can test it without adding that PPA
<chrisccoulson> unless you want to test before it goes in to proposed ;)
<seb128> well did you need testing before it goes in proposed?
<pitti> chrisccoulson, seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/lp/
<chrisccoulson> it might be a good idea :)
<seb128> I can, I've a box which I just use for testing
<pitti> note that I don't want to upload the langpacks until firefox is in -proposed
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: have you seen my previous question about the nvidia issue?
<seb128> ok, so I add the mozilla security ppa, upgrade and install the langpacks from pitti?
<pitti> as otherwise the recommends: firefox-locale-XX will not work, and the upgrade won't pull in the firefox translations
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - you can actually test the build that is in the firefox-next PPA (https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next)
<pitti> seb128: it should work to add https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next
<chrisccoulson> yeah :)
<seb128> ok, doing that
<pitti> add this, then install the .debs
<chrisccoulson> that's basically what will go in to proposed
<pitti> note that a dpkg -i also won't pull in the recommends
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, one second
<pitti> seb128: ^ so you need to install that manually
<seb128> ok
<pitti> chrisccoulson: do you think we can get it into -proposed today or tomorrow?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, oh, you just want the bug number?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - sure, that won't be a problem
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah :)
<pitti> so that the translation testers can get going over the weekend?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, hmm, i can't find it now ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: no worry, I couldn't find it as well
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if launchpad has helpfully expired it
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, there is bug 605567, which is the same issue
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605567 in firefox "Extremely slow painting of launchpad.net bug details page with nvidia driver" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605567
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: ok, thanks a lot! :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, who is Pascal btw?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: french mozilla community coordinator
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> dpm - did you see my question last night about the en-AU translations we seem to have for firefox?
<chrisccoulson> dpm - https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=609857
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 609857 in plugins.mozilla.org "Find Updates for plug-ins can lead to the wrong page." [Major,New: ]
<lifeless> didrocks: that bug can be edited now
<dpm> chrisccoulson, I did, sorry, but much later on and I forgot to answer this morning. So this is probably a case of translations done in Launchpad which haven't made it upstream
<dpm> let me check...
<didrocks> lifeless: excellent! doing it now then :) thanks for the notice
<dpm> chrisccoulson, yeah, translations were done in LP, but not in upstream:
<dpm> * https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/firefox/+pots/firefox/en_AU/+details
<dpm> * http://hg.mozilla.org/l10n-central/
<dpm> So that's another team translating in LP
<chrisccoulson> dpm - ah, ok. thanks
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, i just created the new tarball for firefox and forgot to update the translations
<chrisccoulson> i should add a hook to do that automatically ;)
<seb128> mvo, hey, I think I asked you before but do we still need synaptic on the default installation?
<seb128> grrrr update-manager
<seb128> so adding ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next leads to update-manager saying the packages are not authentificated and it refuses to install those
<seb128> mvo, help me ;-)
<seb128> mvo, I did add "ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next" in software-properties (natty) why does it refuses to install packages from it?
<ogra_> missed apt-get update ?
<mvo> seb128: does apt-key list list the signing key for the ppa?
<seb128> ogra_, I hitted refresh in update-manager 3 times so I guess it did it
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> mvo, dunno, how do I know what it the key for the ppa?
<ogra_> i have seen key issues too in the past
<ogra_> but not regulary reproducable
<seb128> mvo, sorry to have dump questions :p
<ogra_> seb128, the key is on the ppa page
<seb128> ogra_, I see those every second time I add a ppa and update-manager doesn't even let you an "install anyway" option :-(
<ogra_> wow, thats bad
<ogra_> i saw them on two ppa out of like 10 i used last cycle
<ogra_> and the errors were gone if i removed and added it again
<ogra_> seems somethinmes the apt-key run doesnt happen
<seb128> mvo, no it doesn't
<seb128> ok, let's remove the ppa lines in software-properties and add it again
<seb128> that worked, go figure
<seb128> ogra_, mvo: thanks ;-)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> doesnt solve the core issue indeed
<seb128> desactivating and activating the ppa line in software-properties or doing a refresh in update-manager didn't fix it, I had to remove the lines and add the ppa again
<seb128> ogra_, right but that will do for today so that's ok ;-)
<ogra_> btw, i always use the cmdline method
<ogra_> so its not u-m but one of the backend tools
<seb128> right, I know how to add a key, I just try to stick to what our user experience should be
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> it could also be LPs fault indeed ... i'm seeing lots and lots of timouts today
<seb128> there is a bug which makes keys not added in some cases and update-manager which let you select the upgrades and click install to return a dialog saying it can't because they are not authentification without having an install anyway option is the issue
<ogra_> which is correct behavior
<seb128> no it's not
<ogra_> sure, u-m should complain if packages cant be authenticated
<seb128> it should not let check those in the list to start and write in red "not authentificated" or something
<seb128> or if it does let you check them it should let you do the "install anyway" thing
<ogra_> you mean it should just ignore the entries it cant authenticate ?
<ogra_> but then you will never know that this ppa doesnt actually work
<seb128> no, I mean either it should not let you select them if they can't be installed or it should let you ignore the issue if it let you select them
<ogra_> ah, now i understand, yeah
<seb128> well it could write in the upgrade list "can"t be installed due to authentification issue"
<seb128> the same way it doesn't let you select things that bring new depends or have conflicts on others
<seb128> (out of the fact it doesn't give you the reason why those can't be selected)
<ogra_> agreed
<seb128> it's just that letting me select 25 updates and click on install to display a "can't install" dialog and send me back to the list with my selection resetted is annoying
<seb128> it means I spent a minutes selecting what I want to upgrade to get say "no" and to get my work wasted
<ogra_> yep
<seb128> chrisccoulson, pitti: ok, firefox upgrade and langpack worked well, I get firefox5 in french
<chrisccoulson> seb128, and you get french search plugins? (and no duplicates)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it seems to have dropped my bookmark though (I went to google.fr and click the star in the url bar before the update and the bookmark is not there now, it still shows in recently bookmarked though)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, define "search plugin" ;-)
<seb128> how do I test that?
<seb128> the start page is an ubuntu google one in french
<chrisccoulson> seb128, next do the search box on the addressbar, there is a dropdown to let you select a search engine other than google
<seb128> yeah, it's in french
<seb128> it has wikipédia (fr)
<seb128> no duplicate
<seb128> it has also google, yahoo, etc
<seb128> with google default
<chrisccoulson> that's weird about the bookmarks. did it only lose the one that you recently bookmarked?
<seb128> it's a test box, I've no bookmark
<seb128> I just did one before the upgrade to test if they would be kept
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> was the browser still open whilst you upgraded?
<seb128> no
<chrisccoulson> hmmm
<chrisccoulson> and it closed ok?
<seb128> I restarted the box in between and reconnected to the ppa authentification issues in update-manager
<seb128> yes
<mvo> seb128: hm, good point, u-m actually knows if they are authenticated or not, it could display that
<chrisccoulson> that's odd. i'll see if i get the same issue here
<seb128> mvo, one thing it would be nice also is that if you select 60 updates and 1 has authentification issues it could still install the 59 remaining ones ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well maybe that's a local issue, don't bother
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I will downgrade and try again to see what happens
 * ogra_ thinks it should just hide them and tell you that the "ppa <blah>" is missing the key
<ogra_> *before* you can select anything
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it didn't happen on your main install did it? (that has already gone through this upgrade)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no, but that  one is on oneiric
<seb128> I still have my bookmarks there ;-)
<chrisccoulson> ok, that's good i suppose ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, but yeah, I added just one bookmark, closed, restarted and upgraded, it could have vanished before the upgrade :p
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's still show up in the "recently bookmarked" though
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's really weird :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the start is yellow when I go on google.fr as well
<seb128> so it thinks it's bookmarked, it's just not showing up in the menu
<seb128> not showing up in firefox4 either after downgrading
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh
<chrisccoulson> i bet it went in to "Unsorted bookmarks" ;)
<chrisccoulson> if you click on the star again, it will tell you where it is
<seb128> right, it did
<chrisccoulson> the unsorted bookmarks don't show in the menu
<seb128> where is that categorie displayed?
<seb128> there is no "unsorted bookmarks" sub menu either
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - there should be an "Unsorted bookmarks" item in the bookmark menu, which will open a separate window
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no, there is not
<chrisccoulson> hmmm
<chrisccoulson> i'm using firefox 7 here, so it might be different
<seb128> I'm pretty sure it was in the bookmark menu when I added it before restarting
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh, you're right. there is no menu item for unsorted bookmarks in the old firefox ;)
<seb128> so they are bookmarks with no way to access those out of typing the awesome bar?
<seb128> weird user experience ;-)
<chrisccoulson> if you go to bookmarks -> Show all bookmarks, it will open the bookmark editor
<chrisccoulson> you should be able to see it there ;)
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> the "checking for updates" dialog on first start is not translated in french btw
<seb128> not sure if that's a bug in the translation or firefox
<chrisccoulson> that's probably just missing translations
<seb128> well out of those 2 issues firefox works fine and in french
<chrisccoulson> has that always been the case?
<seb128> I think so
<seb128> I noticed it on natty after upgrading some boxes
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. that's ok then :)
<seb128> I meant to check but I never did
<seb128> is the "unsorted bookmark" thing new? it's a bit confusing
<seb128> I think I usually use ctrl-d rather than clicking on the start, that does the right thing
<seb128> well ignore me then ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, pitti: great work on the update, worked fine for my natty test box ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm not sure. you can choose to put your bookmark in the bookmark menu rather than in the unsorted section
<chrisccoulson> and then i think it remembers your selection after that
<seb128> well that's a test box, I never bookmarked anything before
<chrisccoulson> but in firefox 7, the unsorted bookmarks are exposed in the menu anyway
<seb128> ok, so let's say it's a bug and firefox in the new version ;-)
<pitti> seb128: nice, thanks!
<seb128> yw
<seb128> mvo, btw did you see the synaptic question? seems apturl and software-properties still depend on it, do you think that can be solved this cycle?
<mvo> seb128: I'm currently hunting a bug in apt that prevents translated package descriptons from properly showing, do you see that on your french oneiric machine too? i.e. are the long descriptions french in s-c?
<mvo> seb128: I saw it, I think its solvable
<seb128> mvo, they are in french in apt-cache show, is that different from s-c?
<mvo> seb128: yeah, there is a issue with aptdaemon rebuilding the cache apparently as it runs in a LANG=C environment
<seb128> mvo, seems to work fine for me
<seb128> in update-manager as well
<seb128> mvo, but it might depends on some /etc/environment or something which is correctly set for me from old versions
<mvo> seb128: ok, thanks! indeed /etc/environment maybe the missing clue and the reason why I had trouble reproducing this
<pedro_> hello folks
<pedro_> smspillaz, are you around?
<pedro_> smspillaz, i'm trying to verify bug 771391 , you're pointing to a test case program there but the link seems broken , can you point me to the right one so i can verify that fix? thanks!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771391 in compiz "Unity launcher gets visible while screensaver is active" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771391
<didrocks> hey pedro_!
<didrocks> pedro_: don't forget nux as well which is in the unity land :)
<didrocks> and thanks for the unity fix confirmation yesterday btw ;)
<pedro_> salut didrocks, do you know anything about that bug?
<pedro_> didrocks, ok i'll have a look to it today
<didrocks> pedro_: well, I asked for a test case to smspillaz, maybe better to wait on him for getting a working link
<pedro_> ok!
<smspillaz> hang on a minute
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ok, firefox is uploading now
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, are you using the thunderbird 5.0?
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, yeah
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, do you consider it stable enough for productive usage?
 * ricotz isnt brave enough to use it yet since it is quite sensetive
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, i'm not sure. i don't expect it's going to change much before release, so i don't think you'll have any issues with it
<chrisccoulson> do you use any extensions?
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hmm, i see -- i use enigmail and lightning
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, heh. those are the worst ones for me ;)
<chrisccoulson> you're not on oneiric yet?
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hehe, yes i am
<ricotz> on oneiric
<chrisccoulson> oh, ok. so you should be able to get a working enigmail and lightning, but i've not tested those much
<chrisccoulson> and enigmail is based on the latest crack from upstream ;)
<ricotz> hmm, sounds adventurous ;)
<ricotz> i am using local installs of these extension, so no packaged ones
<ricotz> i will investigate the current compatibility status of them and might try it ;)
<chrisccoulson> oh, you might have more difficulty then, as there's no new releases to support the latest version of thunderbird yet
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, thanks
<ricotz> yeah, that might be a problem
<pitti> chrisccoulson: thanks!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: still not in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+queue?queue_state=1 -- did something go wrong?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, nevermind -- the security PPA, I presume
<pitti> yep, it's building there
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah :) (sorry, just went to grab a coffee)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - your gnome-icon-theme split causes metacity to assert() on startup ;)
<chrisccoulson> (because of a missing gtk-missing-image icon)
<m_conley> yeah, I just got bit by this one.
<chrisccoulson> there's not a copy of that in hicolor, but it is shipped in the gnome theme (and is in gnome-icon-theme-full)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - metacity:ERROR:ui/ui.c:754:meta_ui_get_default_window_icon: assertion failed: (default_icon)
<chrisccoulson> that's what m_conley sees by default when he tries to start a 2D session
<pitti> chrisccoulson: argh; I'll move it to g-i-t then
<chrisccoulson> awesome, thanks :)
<m_conley> pitti: thanks!
<pitti> chrisccoulson, m_conley: is there a bug report about it already which I shoulc close?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - no, we just debugged it over IRC
<pitti> ok, then I'll just upload
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<pitti> m_conley, chrisccoulson: uploaded; sorry for the hassle
<m_conley> pitti: not a problem - thanks!
<alex3f> mvo: ping :-)
<mvo> hey alex3f :)
<alex3f> mvo: I know you're busy, I just wanted to ask if you had the time to look at my emails
<mvo> alex3f: yeah, sorry for not replying yet, I have a look next, definitely today!
<alex3f> mvo: that's great, thank you :D
<mvo> your welcome
<seb128> re
<mterry> Is anyone else having network troubles on oneiric?
<rodrigo_> mterry, a lot, although I was thinking it was my router
<rodrigo_> mterry, disconnections and such?
<seb128> hey mterry, what sort? the indicator applet keeps doing the wifi animation there but I'm on eth and that works
<seb128> not sure if the wifi is functional though
<kinouchou> hello seb128
<seb128> lut kinouchou, ca va ?
<mterry> rodrigo_, yes.  seb128, For the past few days, I've been seeing "silent" disconnections that make it seem like wifi is still connected even though no packets get through.  Have to restart NM.  Now, I can't even connect via wifi or eth0
<cyphermox> mterry: I get this every once in a while, think it's wpasupplicant
<kinouchou> yep seb128
<pitti> soo - http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/canonical-desktop-team-oneiric-alpha-2.html
<pitti> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/
<cyphermox> but I also get issues with my wifi router
<rodrigo_> mterry, for me, it disconnects a lot, but had never to restart NM, it just connects again on its own
<cyphermox> pitti: cool
<cyphermox> mterry: rodrigo_, care to share at least /var/log/syslog if you see disconnections again, just in case there's something I can figure from it? (or open bugs)
<rodrigo_> cyphermox, yes, sure
<mterry> cyphermox, k.  right now the behavior I see is as if it never finds any devices, so never connects at all
<cyphermox> mterry: ah, doesn't see devices?
<cyphermox> hold on a second
<cyphermox> almost everything is greyed out and it says "No devices availa
<cyphermox> ?
<mterry> cyphermox, hrm...  let me open it back up to see exact ui
<Daviey> Hi, is Oneiric Unity desktop currently known to be broken?
<cyphermox> mterry: ok... because I see exactly this on one system here
<cyphermox> on my laptop everything is a-ok, though
<Daviey> as in, currently when i login i get the wallpaper and mouse pointer.. no panels or icons.
<mterry> cyphermox, so first, nm-applet appears as a one-pixel indicator until I restart network-manager
<seb128> pitti, great work, who did that?
<cyphermox> mterry: arf
<seb128> pitti, is that the linaro thing they showed up at UDS?
<mterry> cyphermox, once restarted, it appears.  But everything is grayed out (including switches to enable networking).  It doesn't say "No devices available" but rather "Disconnected"
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> mterry: let me see something, looks like there's some kind of issue between NM and things speaking to it
<stgraber> tjaalton: just wondering, did you find a workaround for bug 794556 ? I've been trying to get a working X session for 30 minutes and haven't found anything that works (metacity crashes, compiz crashes even failsafe xterm doesn't seem to work ...)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 794556 in unity "Unable to load icon text-x-preview at size 48 in a loop" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794556
<mterry> stgraber, install gnome-icon-theme-full
<mterry> stgraber, are you using gnome-themes-standard?
<mterry> I think it's missing a depends
 * Daviey tries that
<stgraber> mterry: no gnome-themes-standard installed here. Installing gnome-icon-theme-full now for testing
<tjaalton> oh, I'll try that too
<mterry> stgraber, hmm, well, we should figure out what is silently depending on it then and add the Depends
<stgraber> mterry: it works! just installed gnome-icon-theme-full and everything starts now
<stgraber> mterry: thanks!
<seb128> we should rather move the icon in the standard icon set
<seb128> pitti, ^
 * stgraber updates bug report with the workaround
 * Daviey reboots as he went on a kill frenzy
<mterry> seb128, sure, if these machines don't have any non-default apps.  But I'm not sure who was actually requesting that file.  Probably unity now that I think of it
<tjaalton> yep, installing g-i-t-f worked for me too
<kinouchou> seb128: You come for the RMLL?
<seb128> kinouchou, dunno yet
<seb128> mterry, IconTexture.cpp:#define DEFAULT_ICON "text-x-preview"
<seb128> in unity
<mterry> there ya go  :)
<stgraber> metacity was also immediately crashing for me with an assert saying it couldn't find some default theme
<stgraber> might be the same issue (or not)
 * Daviey confirms that workaroud
<seb128> softwares should handle missing icons
<seb128> then we should figure what icons should be in the default set
<chrisccoulson> stgraber, pitti fixed the metacity issue already (see the scrollback)
<stgraber> chrisccoulson: cool!
<chrisccoulson> stgraber, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-icon-theme/3.0.0-2ubuntu2
<seb128> mterry, is the "backup" icon in the oneiric control-center a deja-dup one?
<mterry> seb128, yes
<seb128> mterry, can I complain about people using switch button instead of checkboxes? ;-)
<seb128> I though the switch button where of devices on,off only?
<mterry> seb128, you mean for deja-dup?  That's an approved HIG use :)
<seb128> mterry, nice work otherwise ;-)
<mterry> seb128, also for capital-F Features.  Things like daemons or whatnot
<seb128> ok
<seb128> dunno why but I keep being confused by those, I never know why state is on or off
<chrisccoulson> ditto
<chrisccoulson> maybe it's a theming issue, but i really hate them
<mterry> seb128, yeah...  hopefully our theme will make it awesomely clear
<chrisccoulson> :)
<chrisccoulson> i hope so
<Daviey> gnome-appearance-properties been dropped?
<chrisccoulson> yes
<cyphermox> yeah :/
<Daviey> chrisccoulson: and replaced with? :)
<mvo> what are the buttons called by apple?
<chrisccoulson> Daviey, nothing. but you can install gnome-tweak-tool
<Daviey> chrisccoulson: nothing long term?
<chrisccoulson> Daviey, yeah, i think so
<Daviey> crikey.
<tuhina082> hey!
<tuhina082> i had gnome 3
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm wondering how we are meant to handle people upgrading from older releases with a non-default theme selected
<chrisccoulson> there's not really an obvious way for them to reset that now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, upstream way would be to reset theme and wallpaper to the default GNOME3 ones
<tuhina082> i had gnome3 then after some upgrade it never logged, failed to load session gnome
<seb128> tuhina082, hi, try #ubuntu for user questions
<tuhina082> failed to load session ubuntu
<tuhina082> oh ok
<chrisccoulson> seb128, do you think we should do that too? (reset users theme on upgrade)
<chrisccoulson> (if we're not doing that already)
<cyphermox> mterry: ok, so something got upgraded in the last few days that broke NM
<cyphermox> mterry: I'm tracking it down now, got a few ideas
<chrisccoulson> seb128, especially seeing as most people upgrading from natty with a customized theme won't have a gtk3 version of that theme
<mterry> cyphermox, awesome
<chrisccoulson> or is that something that's been considered already?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm thinking about it, ideally if the user has one of the 2 light themes we should keep it
<seb128> otherwise we can reset it
<chrisccoulson> yeah, makes sense
<seb128> but we can't use the .convert thing if we need to have logic in the conversion
<chrisccoulson> i definitely think we should reset it to one of the defaults (ambiance or radiance). being left with no gtk3 theme after the upgrade from natty is not going to be very nice
<chrisccoulson> especially with no way to configure it ;)
<seb128> right, I'm just wondering if it's worth the effort to keep the specific light theme selected
<seb128> rather than just resetting the default
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not sure
<tuhina082> http://paste.ubuntu.com/622635/
<seb128> tuhina082, -> #ubuntu
<tuhina082> this is desktop
<didrocks> seb128: I still think it's important when possible, as it's such details which makes the difference
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we can default to simply reset and if somebody wants to come with a solution to stay on an another theme if available they can send a patch for it
<chrisccoulson> seb128, so, i guess the easiest way to reset would be to just drop the entries from the .convert file for the schema wouldn't it?
<seb128> the other way would be to migrate the key and to set the fallback if the theme is invalid to be the default ubuntu theme
<didrocks> seb128: +1 on that
<cyphermox> mterry: libglib.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right
<cyphermox> mterry: try downgrading to libglib 2.29.4-0ubuntu1, see if you get farther. it seems a *little* more happy on my system
<mterry> cyphermox, :-/ I believe it, but ideally such upgrades wouldn't kill NM
<cyphermox> mterry: totally agree
<cyphermox> I'll bring it back to the right version now and try if rebuilding NM makes it work properly
<seb128> if there is a bug in glib somebody should report it to the glib bugzilla, ideally with a testcase or a patch
<cyphermox> yeah
<seb128> when did your issues start?
<cyphermox> just don't know what breaks
<seb128> glib only landed yesterday and mterry said he has issue for some days
<cyphermox> I know, but it's definitely not helping
<cyphermox> AFAICT here, I jumped from 2.28.6-0ubuntu1 to 2.29.6-0ubuntu1 and it stopped working properly (or at least, the menu doesn't display right at all, and even nmcli fails, though that gets built from the network-manager source package
<cyphermox> I think the greyed out items are due to something else
<seb128> 2.29.4 was in yesterday, 2.29.6 today
<cyphermox> aye
<seb128> well there the indicator keeps doing the animation thing and none of the eth or wifi connections are checked
<cyphermox> yeah, I was seeing there same
 * cyphermox is testing the rebuild now
<seb128> hum, and I get no bluetooth indicator
<seb128> not sure if that's the same issue though
<cyphermox> oh
<cyphermox> neither do I, but Iḿ not sure if it was showing up before
<chrisccoulson> i have no bt indicator either, but bluetooth hasn't worked at all since i upgraded to oneiric
<cyphermox> ah, bluetooth-applet just wasn't started here
<seb128> I'm pretty sure the bluetooth indicator was still there earlier this week, I used it to turn on a device for a member call
<cyphermox> i'll test that now too
<seb128> running bluetooth-applet on a command line leads to no indicator to be displayed for me
<cyphermox> oh
<didrocks> seb128: I confirm now that you tell it
<didrocks> didn't notice, but it's not there anymore, it was last week as I'm sure I turned it on for my headset
<cyphermox> ah, it works fine for me, and bluetooth is functional, i just sent a picture to my phone
<seb128> you downgraded your glib right?
<cyphermox> no, that was with the new glib
<cyphermox> I have two laptops in front of me
<seb128> other indicators work
<seb128> it's a bit weird, several issues there
<seb128> it's not an unity issue at least
<cyphermox> seems to really be NM, not the indicators
<cyphermox> hrm... rebuilt doesn't seem to change a thing
<seb128> which makes sense
<seb128> the library is dynamically loaded
<seb128> likely a bug in glib
<seb128> is it broken in 2.29.4?
<seb128> they rewrote the g_atomic functions in 2.29.6
<cyphermox> no, afaict it works properly there
<seb128> since it's a rewrite it might be buggy
<seb128> http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/sources/glib/2.29/glib-2.29.6.news
<cyphermox> let me make sure, plus I think nm-connection-editor crashes, so maybe it will show up there
<cyphermox> nevermind
<seb128> ?
<seb128> would be worth to maybe try glib trunk
<cyphermox> ok
<seb128> hum
<seb128> should I be able to run nm-applet on a command line?
<cyphermox> yes, if it's not already running
<seb128> ** (nm-applet:3848): WARNING **: <WARN>  request_name(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service.
<seb128>   Error: (9) Connection ":1.68" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings" due to security policies in the configuration file
<seb128> bah
<cyphermox> is NM running?
<seb128> yes
<cyphermox> anyway, the quickest test is to run "nmcli con" currently is hangs
<seb128> indeed
<cyphermox> with 2.29.4 is displays its output pretty fast
<seb128> cyphermox, can you test a glib git build?
<seb128> or do you want me to do it?
<cyphermox> oh, I can test it
<seb128> cyphermox, check maybe with dan if there is a known issue?
<cyphermox> I just looking in git
<cyphermox> damn, I can't type today
<seb128> git is quite active it's hard to say what commit could fix what issue
<cyphermox> I meant NM git
<cyphermox> I'll prepare an updated package for glib and test that
<seb128> no need to use a package I think
<seb128> just do a git build and use LD_LIBRARY_PATH to run nm with the git version
<cyphermox> ok
<seb128> if you want to do a package one hint is to comment the make check line in the rules
<seb128> half of the glib built is spent on the testsuit
<seb128> you can also comment the udeb and static build flavor and empty the corresponding .install
<seb128> so it builds once instead of 3 times
<cyphermox> bah, I'll just use LD...
<seb128> ;-)
<cyphermox> was going to see with git blame first too ;)
<seb128> that's easier, I'm just telling about the other ones because after a few glib or gtk builds you have enough to build the things 3 times and run the testsuite ;-)
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> thanks
<cyphermox> not sure it will fix things if it's really because of gatomic
<seb128> well it was a random guess
<cyphermox> ok
<seb128> did you try to ask dan if he knows about an issue?
<cyphermox> seb128: I did, he doesn't
<cyphermox> he's still using 2.28.6
<jibel> is there a way to disable the "Oh no! something has gone wrong" window and just let the desktop crash ?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<seb128> dunno I never saw that error there
<chrisccoulson> no, it comes from gnome-session directly
<seb128> we should just patch it out
<seb128> let's blame it on vuntz ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's annoying. it made it unnecessarily difficult to figure out what was wrong with m_conley's session too ;)
<seb128> what was wrong?
<chrisccoulson> if it wasn't there, it would have been obvious right away that the window manager was crashing
<chrisccoulson> seb128, metacity was aborting at startup because of a missing icon
<seb128> oh that bug
<seb128> ok
<jibel> It makes troubleshooting quite difficult with this window on the way.
<seb128> yeah, we should just patch it out
<chrisccoulson> indeed. and the only way to get rid of it is to kill gnome-session, and then it's game over anyway
<seb128> session restart brb
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: tss, you can cheat
<chrisccoulson> vuntz, ??
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: alt+right-click on the window, minimize
<vuntz> but don't repeat it, it's a secret :-)
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - if the window manager is crashing? ;)
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: restart it from a console first?
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: you'd be stuck without that window too anyway
<chrisccoulson> vuntz, i guess so. the problem in this case though was that the window manager wouldn't run at all ;)
<cyphermox> seb128: seems to work with a git snapshot
<seb128> re
<seb128> bah, didn't work as I wanted, the session didn't want to close I had to restart and got a disk check
<seb128> ok, so I get the bluetooth-applet working again but I've to run it by hand for some reason
<chrisccoulson> seb128, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-session/ubuntu/revision/168 ;)
<chrisccoulson> just testing it now
<seb128> \o/
<pitti> good night everyone
<cyphermox> night pitti
<didrocks> good night pitti
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, firefox still building
<pitti> chrisccoulson: after it is built, do you want to give it another round of testing, or want me to copy to -proposed?
<seb128> 'night pitti
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'd like to try it out first
<chrisccoulson> although, i need to actually set up a natty VM
<chrisccoulson> does anyone else have a natty install? ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok; please let me know in scrollback, then I can do the copying tomorrow early morning and start uploading the langpacks
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> lol
<seb128> "      N.B. no whales were actually harmed during the creation of this patch"
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ;-)
<didrocks> nobody never notice when I play on words in my changelog, will try to make jokes more obvious in the future :-)
<cyphermox> heh ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, heh :)
<cyphermox> seb128: in case you missed my message before, glib from git works; I'm trying to figure out what is breaking now
<chrisccoulson> i thought i would add a bit of humour to oneiric-changes ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: shouldn't that be depending on session?
<seb128> re
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, how come?
<seb128> didrocks, do you plan on words?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: like, in the gnome-shell session let's have the traditional behavior?
<didrocks> seb128: play* (wasn't what I wrote?)
<didrocks> I plan as well, but generally not on words :)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, typo from my side, I read it correctly, I just never noticed jokes in your changelogs ;-)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i don't think so. i just stopped the dialog from appearing entirely, because it's disruptive regardless of the session you're running ;)
<didrocks> seb128: oh, there are some, but I wasn't making them obvious to stay serious :-)
<didrocks> but ok, I'll go crazy sometimes now : )
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: well, we can let the upstream behavior for those who wants to :-)
<seb128> didrocks, you are welcome to work on that if you want :p
<seb128> but I would better let a chance to users to use apport and debug than to lock their session with a close button
<seb128> cyphermox, ok, thanks
<didrocks> will have a look
<cyphermox> seb128: already breaking in nm_client_new()
<cyphermox> seb128: any idea what breaking in glib would make nm not answer to things over dbus?
<seb128> cyphermox, not really, is n-m using gdbus?
<seb128> you said trunk is working but not 2.29.6?
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> is gdbus == dbus_g_**
<seb128> no, that's dbus-glib
<seb128> g_dbus which is in gio is gdbus
<cyphermox> right, that's what i thought
<cyphermox> well, NM uses dbus-glib
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks for checking that, I will have a look there if I spot something and let you know
<cyphermox> ok
 * cyphermox runs out to get lunch
<cyphermox> I'll be back in 5-10 minutes
<seb128> cyphermox, no need to spend time on that for now you can work on something else, I will let you know if I need help on it later
<seb128> cyphermox, enjoy
<seb128> cyphermox, heh, take time to eat ;-)
<cyphermox> heh, it's just getting the food back here
<cnd> seb128, I'm trying to run oneiric, but metacity is failing
<cnd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/622714/
<cnd> any ideas?
<seb128> cnd, upgrade gnome-icon-theme
<cnd> I've got the latest
<seb128> dunno then
<cnd> 3.0.0-2ubuntu1
<seb128> it's fixed in 2ubuntu2
<seb128> upgrade
<cnd> oh
<cnd> updating now :)
<seb128> brb gtk testing
<cnd> heh
<chrisccoulson> hah, my daughter is crazy
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, did she just patch the firefox javascript engine to make it faster?
<chrisccoulson> lol
<rickspencer3> oh, that would be "brilliant", I guess ;)
<chrisccoulson> she's not quite that crazy ;)
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, did she recommend thunderbird as the default mail client for 11.10?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it was all her idea :)
<highvoltage> the only thing crazy about that is that it's been proposed for like, 5 UDSs with the same result :)
<rickspencer3> haha
<evmar> do you guys have any numbers on how popular native mail clients are?
<evmar> i feel like i haven't seen anyone use one of those in years, but i admittedly live in a bubble (san francisco)
<chrisccoulson> evmar, good question. i think the thunderbird guys would be interested in that sort of information too
<evmar> it's a hard thing to evaluate from feedback, because i suspect the sort of person who doesn't use webmail is the sort of person who's more likely to participate in mailing list / bug tracker discussions
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's probably true. i'm not sure how we'd gather that sort of information in a balanced way
<chrisccoulson> perhaps if we had a way of gathering how much people used particular applications on their machine, we could work out whether they use a mail client
<chrisccoulson> (and i think applications launches are already logged in zeitgeist, as the number of times they are used is displayed in software-center)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that number looks inaccurate. software-center tells me i've launched my browser 36 times, which sounds wrong ;)
<chrisccoulson> (unless that's 36 times this week)
<chrisccoulson> "Test Editor - Used: over 100 times". that's probably correct ;)
<seb128> re
<seb128> cyphermox, ok, I backported http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/patch/?id=c91720255261222d7be685f3a8f039706f04cce5 and uploaded to oneiric
<seb128> it fixes the issue for me
<cyphermox> ah, thought it could be the issue :)
<cyphermox> thanks
<seb128> yw
<seb128> thanks for trying to git build and confirming it fixed the issue, it made easier to figure where the issue was and to backport a commit
<cyphermox> sure. it was fun, too ;)
<cyphermox> not everyday you get to start NM with LD_LIBRARY_PATH or LD_PRELOAD bits of libnm-glib to debug stuff :D
<seb128> right! ;-)
<cyphermox> seb128: is the stuff on versions still needing merging/updating, e.g. does it need to be done throughout the release or are we mostly on track?
<seb128> cyphermox, everything which is red or orange ;-)
<cyphermox> good
<seb128> cyphermox, if you want to do updates from the list the ones that need work: gnome-user-docs (could be worth checking with mdke or the documeantion team), xscreensaver, yelp, that's about it from the default list
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> btw, I'm finishing up a merge proposal for libappindicator, then with some small changes in nm-applet I'm theoretically able to reduce the memory use and leaking by some more :)
<seb128> cyphermox, otherwise on the non default list: liferea gnumeric gdl  bug-buddy anjuta gegl?
<cyphermox> yeah
<seb128> nice!
<seb128> cyphermox, if you want to do merges or updates today feel free
<seb128> didrocks and kenvandine are on sponsoring duties tomorrow so they should be able to clean any desktop merge request waiting
<cyphermox> ok
<seb128> we are done with most updates so I will try to be better at sponsoring in the next weeks as well
<cyphermox> I'll do this and get back to indicator-network or usb-modeswitch tomorrow
<seb128> ok
<seb128> is indicator-network still getting work?
<cyphermox> well I kind of mentioned it in two sessions, I'm trying to have it speak to NM, but it's starting to be more trouble than I feel it's worth
<cyphermox> nm-applet already works ;)
<cyphermox> (and rewriting usb-modeswitch-dispatcher in C is non-trivial)
<seb128> you did settle in C for it?
<cyphermox> yeah
<seb128> well nm-applet works but the design guys think the indicator layout is much nicer
<seb128> so it's worth spending some time on it if you can get it work
<cyphermox> right
<seb128> not to mention that it would mean you wouldn't need to keep maintaining a nm-applet patch which is probably non trivial
<cyphermox> the nm-applet patch is getting simpler and simpler ;)
<cyphermox> but yeah, indicator-network: it's in progress, there's a fair amount done already, but I have no idea if it will work. I think there's still lots to do before I can try to compile it
<seb128> well it's a nice to have not a blocker in any case
<seb128> try maybe to focus on the usb-modeswitch-dispatcher, it would allow to drop tcl from the cd right?
<cyphermox> yup
<seb128> you would prorbably get a free beer from chrisccoulson if you win CD space ;-)
<cyphermox> hahah
<cyphermox> I don't think it's going to be that much space ;)
<seb128> tcl835 is 1mb
<seb128> tcl8.5 is 1mb
<cyphermox> oh
<seb128> that's not to be neglected
<cyphermox> indeed
<seb128> old tb needed 6mb over evo and there is like 3-4mb space today
<seb128> so it's getting close if they can go back to that number
<seb128> (seems like the new version is eating a bit extra space)
<cyphermox> do you know how much extra?
<cyphermox> is it already on the cd?
<cyphermox> ah, doesn't seem to be
<seb128> tb? no it's pending on work to be done and on cd space
<seb128> the old version needed an extra 6mb over evo, the new one is around 11mb it seems
<seb128> so chrisccoulson has work items to see if we can bring it back to the old value, then we should be close to have the space
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> are the other ifs already taken care of?
<seb128> cyphermox, to get cd space? we got quite some work done already, it was 9mb over the limit until recently we are back under it
<seb128> but it's getting difficult to find space
<seb128> cleaning tcl would be welcome ;-)
<cyphermox> no, i meant are the other conditions for tb met?
<cyphermox> seb128: worry less, I'm working on usb-modeswitch
<seb128> cyphermox, oh, yeah a few upstream things, like integration in e-d-s or better ubuntu theming
<seb128> those seem to be in track though
<seb128> the issue is rather on finding CD space for it
<cyphermox> yeah
<jcastro> kenvandine_: are you on 11.10?
<kenvandine_> jcastro, yup
<jcastro> kenvandine_: I don't see anything about a battery icon in the new g-p-m control panel thing, any idea how to get a battery life icon?
<kenvandine> i think it is missing the appindicator stuff
<kenvandine> it isn't there now, i haven't really looked
<cyphermox> ah
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> does not appear that gtk webkit easily handles cookies for me :/
 * rickspencer3 watches hopes gets dashed on rocks
<rickspencer3> why am I not surprised to find this API to be terribly documented?
<evmar> gtk webkit has like 2.5 people working on it, which feels like barely enough to just keep up with webkit trunk
<chrisccoulson> heh, don't say that. i'm currently porting everything in our archive using gtkmozembed to using webkitgtk instead ;)
<ogra_> ubuntu had like 18 people working on it for teh first few years, which feels like barely enough to just keep up with debian unstable
<ogra_> :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, weird - http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/appmenu-bug.png
<chrisccoulson> i can see the tops of the characters on the menubar that's meant to be hidden ;)
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, ever tried to type LS on people.c.c ?
 * ogra_ just typed that accidentially 
<ogra_> (entertaining)
<chrisccoulson> LS? not ls?
<ogra_> yep
<chrisccoulson> what's going to happen if i run that?
<broder> nothing harmful
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> awesome!
<ogra_> :)
<broder> the details must be experienced for oneself
<chrisccoulson> that's pretty sweet
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> nice way to tell you you have capslock on :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> it even has a manpage
<ogra_> LOL
<highvoltage> heh, I thought I was the only one evil enough to install sl :)
<broder> i have aliases in my standard dotfiles specifically to protect me from any sysadmin dastardly enough to install it
<chrisccoulson> i can't believe i'd never seen that before. i haven't lived!
<highvoltage> next think you'll say that you haven't seen apt-get moo yet!
<chrisccoulson> oh, i've definitely seen that :)
<highvoltage> yeah but have you seen http://people.ubuntu.com/~jonathan/moo/ yet!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<ajmitch> ogra_: now you've got me curious about what the result of LS is
<ogra_> just install sl :)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> ok, now we need this on the default install
<chrisccoulson> noooooooooooooooooooooo. we need to save every last kb for thunderbird ;)
<highvoltage> chrisccoulson: have you seen about:robots in firefox?
<chrisccoulson> highvoltage, yeah
<mdeslaur> ogra_, chrisccoulson: you know what's even more evil than "sl"? The fact that command-not-found suggests to install it if it's not already installed :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<ogra_> hah
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, do you know much about gtk webkit?
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, i've not used it that much. what question do you have?
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, well, it doesn't seem there is a built in way to tell it ot handle cookies for you
<rickspencer3> I find that hard to believe
<rickspencer3> but, you may be shocked to hear that the documentation isn't great
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the documentation is pretty bad :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure about the cookies thing though. the first place i would have a look would be in epiphany though
<chrisccoulson> that might have some clues :)
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, so, you need to get the SoupSession from webkit, with webkit_get_default_session
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, ok, I need to figure out how to do that in python
<chrisccoulson> then you need to add a SoupCookieJar with soup_session_add_feature
<chrisccoulson> yeah :)
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, http://developer.gnome.org/libsoup/stable/SoupCookieJarSqlite.html
<chrisccoulson> i think that's what you want :)
<rickspencer3> thanks chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> i just had a look at what epiphany does :)
<TheMuso> I thought libsoup was GObject, and therefore coul dbe used with gobject introspectino/pygi.
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-06-10
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, firefox takes 18 hours to build on arm atm
<chrisccoulson> that's ridiculous
<chrisccoulson> nearly an entire day!
<TheMuso> ouch
<TheMuso> How long does it take on a good x86 box?
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso, about 3 to 3.5 hours including all of the test suite
<TheMuso> ah ok.
<RAOF> openjdk takes 13 hours to build on my *x86* box :)
<RAOF> I'm so glad I don't normally have to build it.
<TheMuso> I'
<TheMuso> I'll bet.
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ok, the current firefox beta is good for natty-proposed, although armel is *still* building
<chrisccoulson> it should be ready by about 8am
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i've just though, we'll need ubufox too. but i can upload that directly to natty-proposed
<cyphermox> ooh. I just tried lightdm... I like it :)
<lucidfox> What are the plans for Mono applications, like Banshee?
<lucidfox> Gtk# 3 seems nowhere near release quality
<RAOF> Currently I believe the plan is “they get their gtk2 stack”.  There's a gtk3 branch of banshee that seems to be coming along nicely, but I haven't tried it.
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> chrisccoulson: great, then I'll move it over to -proposed
<pitti> argh, armel is _still_ building
<pitti> so still blocked :/
<pitti> seems armel takes 18 hours
<achiang> chromium takes 28 hours
<achiang> so firefox is fast by comparison
<TheMuso> Um... Seems that consolekit stuff is not working properly when logged into a GNOMe session with latest oneiric.
<TheMuso> I can prove it with audio.
<pitti> oh, how so?
<pitti> seems to work here
<TheMuso> I log into a GNOME classic session with gnome-panel etc, and cannot run either alsamixer or paly audio either with a command or get speech.
<pitti> TheMuso: what does ck-list-sessions say?
<TheMuso> This iis a fresh install
<pitti> TheMuso: and which DM are you using?
<TheMuso> pitti: lightdm, let me get ck-list-sessions. I am on another machine atm, so need to get the data accross first.
<pitti> TheMuso: no need to do a verbose copy
<TheMuso> Ok thats easy, ck-list-sessions says nothing.
<pitti> TheMuso: just check if you have a sessino with is-local = TRUE
<TheMuso> i.e no output.
<pitti> lightdm failure?
<TheMuso> I don't know, logged in ok.
<pitti> right, but it's responsible for creating a CK session
<TheMuso> Ok.
<TheMuso> As I said, booted, logged in, no problem.
<TheMuso> And logging out seems broek as well.
<TheMuso> brb
<TheMuso> ok back
<TheMuso> Ok I had to reboot the machine running oneiric, as it just sat there and didn't log out.
<TheMuso> Ok seems lightdm crashed this time on boot, as I am dumped to a console.
<TheMuso> Hrm ok seems that X crashed.
<TheMuso> Ok, one more fresh boot and lightdm came up first time. Logged in, and still have consolekit problems, i.e no output from ck-list-sessions.
<RAOF> Hm.  Lightdm seems unwilling to log me in to a unity session.
<RAOF> Ah.  This would apparently be because I don't have permissions to access the drm device.  And, indeed, ck-list-sessions doesn't list anything, which probably points to the culprit.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Ok nice to know I'm not the only one.
<RAOF> Time to summon the robert_ancell !
<robert_ancell> uh oh
 * TheMuso is trying to psate a fragment of log to pastebin using pastebinit, but its not working for some reason atm
<robert_ancell> yeah, I'm just playing with it now.  Something has changed, not sure what
<robert_ancell> 's going wrong
<TheMuso> my typing is also sucking this afternoon.
 * TheMuso temporarily switches back to GDM.
<Sarvatt> RAOF: so you rebooted? :)
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Yes indeedy :)
<robert_ancell> are the icons supposed to be missing from oneiric?  Or am I missing a package?
<RAOF> gnome-themes-standard?
<robert_ancell> no, got that one
<robert_ancell> can someone confirm this for me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/795323 works, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/795324 doesn't, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/795323 does
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 795323 in ubuntu-tweak "Ubuntu 11.04 cannot launch package manager" [Undecided,New]
<robert_ancell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/795325 for the last one
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 795325 in bzrtools "upstream_import.TestWithStuff.test_nonascii_paths breaks on non-utf8 systems" [Undecided,New]
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Yes.
<robert_ancell> where are my missing crash reports?
<RAOF> I suspect that means that they're currently private and we can't look at them.
<robert_ancell> micahg, speaking of missing crash reports...  I haven't seen your one?!
<RAOF> Which could usefully be described as A Bit Silly.
<micahg> robert_ancell: I'll see if the retracer got to them yet
<micahg> robert_ancell: it appears the retracer either got stuck again or is behind
<micahg> I'll ask seb128 and pitti about it later
<robert_ancell> that's really bad.  I think there's a number of people hitting problems and I'm not getting any stack traces
<micahg> yep
<bryceh> not getting stack traces via apport?
<micahg> bryceh: no, the retracer gets stuck sometimes
<bryceh> ah
<pitti> micahg: I restarted it yesterday, but I suppose the current LP performance problems don't help
<pitti> I keep getting timeouts for both launchpadlib and webui stuff
<pitti> lazr.restfulclient.errors.HTTPError: HTTP Error 503: Service Unavailable
<pitti> yay
<pitti> restarted them
<TheMuso> Anybody else getting lots of unity-panel-service segfaults in their dmesg?
<micahg> pitti: it it worth brining those timeouts up through our LP stakeholder?
<pitti> micahg: I think it got fixed now, according to http://identi.ca/launchpadstatus
<micahg> k
<micahg> right, forgot about the recent maintenance
<didrocks> good morning
<robert_ancell> micahg, TheMuso, anyone-else can you test a new lightdm and see if it fixes your problems?
<didrocks> lost 25 minutes to get a network to connect, was first thinking it was the new glib, downgraded, rebooted…
<didrocks> seems it was lightdm
<robert_ancell> didrocks, heh, seems like an existing bug triggered by  the glib change
<robert_ancell> didrocks, can you test new version?
<didrocks> robert_ancell: ah, interesting :)
<didrocks> robert_ancell: sure, is it uploaded?
<robert_ancell> yes, but can be built from the branch if you want to test now
<robert_ancell> it's a reference counting issue, I wonder if glib changed something there
<didrocks> robert_ancell: I can wait either way and test this afternoon
<didrocks> oh? ref counting issue? in weak ref?
<robert_ancell> I missed a g_object_ref when stuffing an object into a hash table
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Will probably not test till next week now, got to get some stuff done so I'll need to build lightdm, and switch to it again...
<robert_ancell> vala would have saved me
<TheMuso> so using gdm atm
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, np, you should get an update in a few hours
<TheMuso> And after a fres install, still need to set up my build bits again.
<TheMuso> fresah
<TheMuso> fresh
<TheMuso> gah sucky typing.
<robert_ancell> :)
<didrocks> robert_ancell: from experience with unity maverick, vala was weird at weak ref counting
<robert_ancell> Any volunteers?  I just want some confirmation that it's fixed so I can go to the pub
<robert_ancell> didrocks, when using "unowned" variables?
<didrocks> robert_ancell: exactly, I remember we had to trick it a lot
<didrocks> not sure if it has changed nowdays, I guess it's better
<robert_ancell> didrocks, why were you using them?
<didrocks> launchers icon, when passed to the store, logical iface, and some cache
<didrocks> but that's old story now :)
<didrocks> robert_ancell: so, lightdm has some part in vala? I was surprised when I check out and see .c (but didn't check more)
<didrocks> robert_ancell: also, you are aware that you don't parse /etc/environment btw?
<robert_ancell> didrocks, no all in C.  I dabbled with switching to Vala, but some of the low level stuff gets really complicated
<robert_ancell> didrocks, I *think* I'm not supposed to
<didrocks> TheMuso: hey, do you have the Qt a11y patches?
<didrocks> robert_ancell: hum, why? the spec doesn't tell so
<TheMuso> didrocks: Yes they will be on their way as soon as I get a few little weird issues sorted here.
<didrocks> TheMuso: excellent, just ping me about it, thanks! :)
<TheMuso> I will make sure that they get sent to you before finishing for the week.
<robert_ancell> Trying to work out if I should be reading /etc/default /etc/environment ~/.xprofile ~/.profile ... is really hard
<didrocks> robert_ancell: some people were suprized to not have /usr/games in their PATH anymore
<robert_ancell> didrocks, which spec?
<robert_ancell> didrocks, yes, I've been trying to work out where that is supposed to come from exactly
<didrocks> robert_ancell: dunno, I was guessing there was an freedesktop spec at ogin
<didrocks> login*
<robert_ancell> didrocks, that would be awesome
<didrocks> ok, wrong guess then :)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, I'm planning to write that spec once I've decoded all this
<didrocks> hehe
<TheMuso> Thats a good idea.
<TheMuso> Logging in is this black art atm.
<didrocks> I think /etc/environment or at least one way for the distro/admin to set env variable would be nice
<didrocks> hum, there is no recommendation at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Environment_variable
<robert_ancell> didrocks, I'm happy to parse it, as long as it's the "right way".  But I'm not sure if that is.  Currently values get pulled out of it and set in the upstart/init files (which matches gdm)
<didrocks> and man environ either:/
<robert_ancell> didrocks, the whole thing has just grown over the years and environment is being set all over the place.  I'd like to bring it back to something sane, but first I just need to match expected behaviour
<didrocks> robert_ancell: well, I don't know what to parse, but just one place for the admin to tweak that is required. Then if it's /etc/environment or whatever, I don't really care :)
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I agree :)
<robert_ancell> yeah, I feel your pain
 * robert_ancell wonders who I need to buy a beer in Dublin to check my new lightdm package
<didrocks> robert_ancell: ok, let's be a victim then :)
<robert_ancell> yay!
<didrocks> so, where should I build it?
<robert_ancell> just debcheckout and bzr-buildpackage should do the trick!
<didrocks> ok :)
 * didrocks installs build-dep
<didrocks> robert_ancell: waow, you have some distro patch? ;)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, yeah, there's too many changes in head to risk it, so I just pulled some patches over
<didrocks> robert_ancell: you don't use merge-upstream? You can cherry pick patches from head
<didrocks> that's why I do for unity
<robert_ancell> haven't tried that, I should
<didrocks> yeah, it's really good and change your life :)
<didrocks> for most of issues in unity I was fixing upstream
<didrocks> and then cherry-pick the commit in the packaging branch
<didrocks> ok, built and installed
<didrocks> rebooting
<robert_ancell> ...
<micahg> robert_ancell: so, I don't have a reproducer, but charlie-tca did earlier this week
<robert_ancell> micahg, are you running oneiric?
<micahg> robert_ancell: on my xubuntu machine
<robert_ancell> micahg, because it looks like the new glib reliably triggers it
<micahg> my dev box is still on natty for a bit
<micahg> weirdly enough, I haven't had any crashes this evening yet
<micahg> I still have 2.28.6 though
<robert_ancell> that's probably it.  I've never seen this crash and I run it 24/7
 * robert_ancell is getting worried with how long it's taking didrocks to reboot
<pitti> invoke didrocks
<robert_ancell> I shouldn't have added debian/patches/03_set_fire_to_your_computer.patch
<pitti> and debian/patches/segv_for_fr_FR.patch
<robert_ancell> that one works for me fine!
<didrocks> robert_ancell: not sure it's pub time yet :/
<robert_ancell> didrocks, what happened
<didrocks> robert_ancell: was quite different, this time, I can see my interfaces with ifconfig, but no nm-applet icon
<bryceh> robert_ancell, don't worry I have a debian/patches/101_dump_bucket_of_water_on_monitor.patch coming
<didrocks> killing/restarting it didn't work
<robert_ancell> didrocks, in unity?
<didrocks> robert_ancell: yeah, in unity
<didrocks> switching to gdm just makes it appear
<didrocks> robert_ancell: I know that seb discussed yesterday with some issue in some case with nm-applet <-> new glib
<didrocks> robert_ancell: so maybe I get that race now in lightdm
<didrocks> robert_ancell: at least, I see the interfaces now, which wasn't the case before
<mvo> I will move gnome-coec-install to dh_python2 if noone minds
<TheMuso> didrocks: Do you happen to have a qt git tree handy?
<didrocks> TheMuso: no, but I can, just point me to the commits
<didrocks> hope there is not 100 commits :-)
<TheMuso> didrocks: Ok sweet, will email you a list of the commits that need to be applied in order.
<didrocks> TheMuso: excellent! thanks :-)
 * didrocks gets the impression that building Qt is the story of his life now :-)
<didrocks> there is no day happening without I need to build it at least once or twice ;)
<pitti> heh
<pitti> didrocks: I hope you figured out how to do efficient rebuilds then?
<pitti> i. e. with -nc, -j4, ccache, or just building submodules?
<pitti> and running it from the build tree?
<didrocks> pitti: so, -nc doesn't work in qmake, if I change a source, it seems it didn't check the timestamp and say "all done"…
<pitti> bah
<TheMuso> didrocks: On its way, any questions, just holler.
<didrocks> -j4 is what I use by default (5h30)
 * TheMuso -> EOW.
<pitti> TheMuso: enjoy the weekend!
<didrocks> I can win 2 hours not building with webkit
<TheMuso> See you all Tuesday, NSW Au has public holiday on Monday.
<didrocks> TheMuso: see you, enjoy your week-end! :)
<pitti> ah, right, here too
<didrocks> there as well :)
<didrocks> pitti: so right now, for avoiding burning my laptop, I push to my ppa
<didrocks> I should try ccache
<pitti> changing a source file and make not picking that up really sucks
<robert_ancell> didrocks, unity freaks out if gnome-icon-theme-full is not installed
<didrocks> robert_ancell: yeah, it's known and fixed in trunk, I'm waiting for a SRU (which will be pushed in oneiric) for today
<robert_ancell> didrocks, an I thought it was lightdm's fault I couldn't log in :)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, not sure if it's a qmake limitation, I was quite surprized
<didrocks> robert_ancell: heh, not for that one :-)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, cause I can log in and use network fine now
<pitti> bah, DSL reconnect
<pitti> changing a source file and make not picking that up really sucks
<pitti> how can anyone do any sensible upstream development with that?
<pitti> they will hardly rebuild the entire tree every time they touch a signle source file?
<pitti> usually you'd change a source file, have a two-minute make, and then run it with LD_LIBRARY_PATH or so from the source tree?
<pitti> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> robert_ancell: maybe I don't have the latest nm-applet as well, I didn't upgrade since yesterday
<didrocks> (evening)
<geser> is installing lightdm enough or do I also need one of the example greeters (which one?)? my attempts to test lightdm weren't successful till now (with the free radeon driver on AMD64)
<didrocks> robert_ancell: as told, at least, I have the interfaces now with ifconfig, so I think it's better
<pitti> didrocks: add DEBUILD_PREPEND_PATH="/usr/lib/ccache" to your ~/.devscripts, then ccache will just work
<didrocks> 09:15:24      didrocks | pitti: yeah, not sure if it's a qmake limitation, I was quite surprized
<pitti> oh, sorry
<didrocks> pitti: nothing is rebuilt if you touch a single source file, but I think they just rebuild a part
<pitti> export PATH=$HOME/bin:/usr/lib/ccache:$PATH
<pitti> you need thaht as well
<didrocks> oh really?
<didrocks> just that for using ccache?
<didrocks> thanks for the tip, adding it :)
<pitti> well, at least you used to back then
<pitti> perhaps these days ccache has an /etc/profile.d/ snippet for that
 * didrocks apt-get install
<pitti> but setting $PATH -> dpkg-buildpackage, make, etc.
<pitti> .devscripts -> for debuild
<pitti> and it'll work everywhere
<pitti> it's really easy, and quite effective
<pitti> gives me a 30% saving on C in postgresql, but only because (1) C is fast, and (2) there's lots of non-compilation in the packge build
<pitti> C++ is utterly slow, it should help quite a bit
<didrocks> yeah, indeed :)
<didrocks> no profile.d with ccache
<didrocks> adding the paths
<robert_ancell> later all
<didrocks> see you robert_ancell :-)
<pitti> bye robert_ancell
<pitti> didrocks: but while getting it from 5 to 3 hours is nice, it doesn't solve the problem
<didrocks> exactly
<pitti> didrocks: IMHO the best would be to spend an hour or two to figure out how to build, rebuild, and run straight out of the upstream git
<pitti> with a rebuild turnaround of a minute, not hours
<didrocks> pitti: anyway done, let's see how much saving it will be (need to patch pilot), but yeah, I'll have a look at how I can really save things when going to the Qt contributor summit for instance
<didrocks> (next wednesday for travelling)
<seb128> hey
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti!
<seb128> lut didrocks, happy piloting
<seb128> bah kees n-acked accountsservice
<didrocks> hey seb128, thanks :)
<didrocks> yeah, I sent it back to rodrigo
<didrocks> people starts to directly send me emails to start contributing to unity
<didrocks> I have to redirect them to the dx team
<micahg> is this a glib, compiler, or packaging issue: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/623196/
<mvo> has anyone else seen cdbs failing when DEB_PYTHON_SYSTEM is dropped from debina/rules? its supposed to use dh_python2 then, but for me its just doing nothing
<seb128> didrocks, there is 3 merge requests on versions for you ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: nice, thanks for the notice
<seb128> yw
<seb128> where is robert_ancell! I've complains about lightdm ;-)
<micahg> seb128: he was saying something about a broken glib on his way out :)
<seb128> update-manager (or other things that need authentification) don't work
<didrocks> seb128: he went to the pub :)
<seb128> micahg, right, that's a different issue
<seb128> stop blaming it on glib :p
<didrocks> cdbs: hey, on https://code.launchpad.net/~bilalakhtar/gedit/unity-quicklist/+merge/63696 did you sent it upstream (and you need to add the bug number there as well), as I've done for gnome-screenshot?
<cdbs> didrocks: pong
<rodrigo__> morning
<didrocks> cdbs: also, the quicklist needs to be rewritten for capitalization (see my latest comment), can you fix both quickly so that I can sponsor your work?
<cdbs> didrocks: I'll fix it, as for forwarding, I'll forward by eveninakshatj_96g
<cdbs> *evening
<didrocks> cdbs: we need to add the bug number to the patch for tracking
<micahg> didrocks: can I give you a debdiff to fix the xchat-gnome depwait?
<didrocks> cdbs: that's why I've written the guide to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI#Static Quicklist entries
<didrocks> with an example of tagging :)
<cdbs> didrocks: I've to leave in 5 mins, and can't do that right now
<didrocks> cdbs: ok, then, just ping me next week once done. I'll put the branch as reviewed for now and wait on that for sponsoring
<didrocks> micahg: sure
<rodrigo__> any idea anyone why we have a git snapshot for gnome-user-docs?
<cdbs> didrocks: capitalization fixed, will forward later today and add it to the patch header, will ping you by Monday. Gotta leave now
<didrocks> cdbs: sure! thanks a lot :-)
<seb128> rodrigo__, not really, check with mdke or jbicha I guess
<rodrigo__> seb128, ok
<seb128> rodrigo__, the package is a bit non trivial I think because they patch it for things like unity
<rodrigo__> ah, ok
<seb128> rodrigo__, not sure how they merge both upstream and ubuntu documentation team work in the vcs
<rodrigo__> ok, enough reasons to leave it to others to do the update to the newest version :)
<rodrigo__> I'll do yelp and gnome-system-monitor
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> rodrigo__, g-s-m is blocking on the gtk3 cpp bindings
<rodrigo__> ah
<seb128> you can do yelp ;-)
<rodrigo__> ok, yelp then for now :)
<seb128> brb under gdm
<seb128> re
<micahg> didrocks: nevermind, it FTBFS after the change, it needs libnotify4-dev/libnotify-dev in control, but the build failure needs fixed before that can be applied, something with parsing a Portuguese file
<didrocks> micahg: ok, do not hesitate to ping me if you figure it out
<micahg> didrocks: not happening this morning, need to get chromium out :)
<didrocks> micahg: no worry! good luck then ;)
<micahg> didrocks: thanks, happy piloting in any case :)
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> didrocks, rodrigo_, pitti: other who were interested, gtk 3.1.4 is in the vcs and I uploaded to the ubuntu-desktop ppa as well
<seb128> not sure about uploading to oneiric, the tarball has over a month and there is quite some warnings displayed when running i.e gedit
<seb128> we might want to wait for the next tarball
<didrocks> gedit as already a bunch of warning, isn't it?
<seb128> well in any case it's in the ppa if you need it
<didrocks> ok, thanks seb128 :)
<seb128> didrocks, no, those are due to appmenu, if you unset UBUNTU_MENUPROXY it's clean
<pitti> seb128: merci
<didrocks> seb128: I still have a lot of libpeas-WARNING
<seb128> didrocks, do you have gir1.2-gtksource-3.0 installed?
<didrocks> no, I don't
<seb128> ok, it's a Recommends
<seb128> not sure if we should put it as a depends...
 * didrocks blames apt :-)
<seb128> yes, iz mvo bog
<mvo> *pffffff*
<seb128> recommends often don't get installed on upgrade
<didrocks> mvo: "user lies", isn't it? :-)
 * seb128 hugs mvo
 * didrocks hugs mvo as well
<didrocks> ah, way better! thanks seb128
<seb128> the recommends was added way after the gir package was available
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> so it's not a case of "recommends was not available at some time"
<didrocks> yeah, I see a lot of cases, we should have a look
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<mvo> but yeah, its a issue during development, no doubt
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, armel hasn't finished building yet?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, i'm good thanks. how are you?
<seb128> go armel go!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm fine thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it has now; I copied firefox/ubufox to -proposed and uploaded the new langpacks, they are building now
<pitti> chrisccoulson: good morning
<didrocks> mvo: is there a way to list all recommends missing on a system?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - excellent, thanks!
<didrocks> good morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> i might switch off the test suite on armel
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'd prefer not
<chrisccoulson> micahg, why? i never check the test results on armel anyway, and this time is going to start being a problem
<chrisccoulson> it takes half a day nearly to run the tests on armel
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, it doesn't fail the build on test failures?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we should fail the build on test failures
<chrisccoulson> pitti - no, there are too many failures
<rodrigo_> seb128, why do we build yelp with gtk2?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, we'd never get a good build if we did that ;)
<seb128> rodrigo_, because we didn't want gtk3 on the CD in natty
<mvo> didrocks: yeah apt-get install --fix-policy
<seb128> rodrigo_, but we wanted the new version of the software, the old one was slow and sucked ;-)
<chrisccoulson> even upstream have test failures (albeit, they mark them as expected whilst they are being investigated, but some of those are fairly long term or happen occasionally)
<seb128> rodrigo_, you can switch it to gtk3 now
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> but we get lots of additional failures due to things like rounding errors in our toolchain
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we should fix that then so we can use the test suite reliably, especially with the new rapid release schedule, the regression risk is much higher
<rodrigo_> since it was a 2.91/3.0 version, I thought it was for oneiric on purpose
<rodrigo_> ok then, no more rebasing needed on the gtk2 patch then!
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, it was for natty, one of those "selected upgrade worth the work" ;-)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i know that already, i just don't have time. feel free to fix some of them though ;)
<didrocks> mvo: excellent thanks :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, cool
<seb128> rodrigo_, indeed! we can probably clean a bunch
<rodrigo_> yes, already removed several git ones
<chrisccoulson> in any case, not failing the build is deliberate, as we wouldn't have been able to build it once since i enabled the test suite last year
<didrocks> mvo: btw, will you have some time to have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~bilalakhtar/aptdaemon/unity-integration/+merge/63673 and https://code.launchpad.net/~bilalakhtar/update-manager/unity-launcher-progress/+merge/63674 or do you want me to?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I was under the impression that you disabled the troubled tests
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i disabled the ones which hang the buildd
<micahg> I guess I have a new summer project :-/
<mvo> didrocks: I was actually hoping that glatzor would have a look, but I can do that too
<didrocks> mvo: ok, thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm surprised firefox even runs at all on arm when i look at the list of failures
<chrisccoulson> some of them indicate that the JS engine is fundamentally broken on arm
<chrisccoulson> oh well
<chrisccoulson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/623241/
<chrisccoulson> things like "REFTEST TEST-UNEXPECTED-FAIL | file:///build/buildd/firefox-5.0~b5+build1+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/js/src/tests/jsreftest.html?test=ecma/Date/15.9.5.8.js | (new Date(-62159356800001)).getMonth() wrong value  item 73" are really bad
<chrisccoulson> micahg, you're more than welcome to have a look at those though ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, I'll start on that after the Firefox 5 transition for natty is done
<pitti> seb128: btw, can't upload gdm before accountsservice gets into main, so at least I'm not critical path here
<seb128> right
<seb128> seems like today is dh_python2 day for pitti and mvo ;-)
<mvo> yeah! nice chnage from python package to python packaging
<chrisccoulson> pitti - bug 795450 is yours :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 795450 in sugar-hulahop "Please remove source and binaries from oneiric" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/795450
<chrisccoulson> i'm surprised that nobody is asking yet why they're being offered an upgrade to the firefox beta in natty ;)
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i need to wait for it to hit peoples mirrors
<didrocks> pitti: do you want me to do that? I'm already sshed for a main processing
<pitti> didrocks: please
<didrocks> doing then :)
<pitti> yay, thanks
<pitti> didrocks: blacklisting, too?
<didrocks> yw
<didrocks> yeah
<pitti> didrocks, ogra_: do we still care about the netbook.oneiric seeds and the ubuntu-netbook metapackage?
<pitti> we either need to merge ubuntu.netbook with ubuntu (it's horribly out of date), or get rid of it, so that we can drop libgail-gnome
<didrocks> pitti: not from my side
<pitti> seb128: do you know who could deal with bug 772873 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 772873 in vino "Vino is now completely useless" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772873
<seb128> pitti, not sure no, rodrigo maybe has a clue or RAOF
<seb128> pitti, was it any different in the past? I think vnc never really worked with compositing
<ogra_> pitti, no
<ogra_> pitti, just kill it
<pitti> seb128: I think it's just because compiz has become more and more default/required
<seb128> pitti, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/353126 for example
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 353126 in fglrx "Compiz / vnc screen refresh with nvidia-restricted driver/VirtualBox/ATI fglrx driver using X.org" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> it's not a new issue for sure
<pitti> ogra_: ah, good
<seb128> pitti, vino used to turn xdamage off when compositing was on I think which maybe got broken
<seb128> but vino didn't change between maverick and natty
<seb128> so it's not likely it
<seb128> pitti, reading the bug it's not a vino issue, it's an xorg or driver one
<seb128> xdamage and compositor are not friends
<seb128> it's rather an #ubuntu-x sort of issue
<pitti> I see, so we should reassign it to xorg-server?
<seb128> the old bug suggest it has been fixed for some drivers so maybe it's a driver issue nowadays
<seb128> pitti, well I think it's a dup from bug #353126
<pitti> ah
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 353126 in fglrx "Compiz / vnc screen refresh with nvidia-restricted driver/VirtualBox/ATI fglrx driver using X.org" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353126
<seb128> there is also the fact that vino used to disable xdamage use when there is a compositor on
<seb128> but it makes the export slugish enough that it's not usuable
<seb128> there is also no need to do that if it works on some drivers
<seb128> well it's clearly a "need info" on the specific of the configs which get the issue to know if that's driver specific
<pitti> I'm just asking because someone made it release-critical for alpha-3
<seb128> right I noticed and I've that bug on my watch list for some time but to be honest I'm not sure what we can do about it
<seb128> if it's an nvidia,fglrx issue we are not going to fix it
<pitti> right, the reporter also used fglrx
<pitti> I'll add a comment/summary and dupe then
<seb128> pitti, thanks, I guess it doesn't solve the issue or will not make anybody happier though, but *shrug*
<pitti> right, but pretty much WONTFIX for us then?
<pitti> seb128: is empathy using vino?
<pitti> for exporting desktop?
<seb128> yes
<pitti> oh, I don't see you in empathy
<seb128> dunno about the wontfix, we should check with the #ubuntu-x guys or with tjaalton or RAOF
<pitti> but we coudl at least duplicate it to the master bug
<seb128> pitti, it was offline it seems, nm issues, I'm online now
<pitti> I asked whether it works on the free driver
<pitti> this is ati, after all, which should work quite fine
<pitti> seb128: hm, seems this froze empathy somehow
<pitti> I can't open chat windows any more
<pitti> seb128: did you get an invite for my desktop?
<seb128> no
<seb128> it might be buggy in oneiric I didn't try for a while
<seb128> pitti, let me try locally, it's easy enough to enable vino on the 10v and to use vinagre from my latitude
<pitti> ok
<chrisccoulson> pitti - http://askubuntu.com/questions/48035/why-is-natty-proposed-suggesting-an-upgrade-to-a-beta-version-of-firefox :)
<chrisccoulson> i guess i should answer that ;)
<seb128> pitti, ok, I can't test easily
<seb128> vino doesn't work, it returns immediatly on oneiric when trying to connect to a server
<seb128> remmina segfaults
<seb128> #0  0x008ee88c in g_type_check_instance_cast ()
<seb128>    from /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgobject-2.0.so.0
<seb128> #1  0x00134dc8 in ?? () from /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libavahi-ui.so.0
<pitti> :(
<seb128> pitti, ok, downgraded to the natty vinagre
<seb128> that works
<seb128> pitti, I can confirm the display has refresh issues
<seb128> disabling xdamage with the gconf key workaround the issue
<seb128> but it's really slow...
<pitti> I'm off for a bit, back online when I'm in the train
<seb128> pitti, see you
<didrocks> see you pitti
<seb128> didrocks, xscreesaver needs sponsoring as well
<didrocks> seb128: there is some discussion started by someone else, so I let that settled down
<seb128> didrocks, well it seems ok to upload, the remaining comment is like "the old changelog entries didn't get merged in the changelog" which we don't do
<seb128> especially nowadays where the changelog are stripped
<seb128> just upload and let whoever is not happy fix it if they want ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: right, I didn't see that as the remaining one, but still doing other sponsoring first
<seb128> (we are almost down to no red on version)
<seb128> didrocks, sorry, I'm just trying to get ride of the remaining version red ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, while you do syncs can you -S experimental -f epiphany-extensions
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<seb128> 'ci
<didrocks> seb128: no bug report?
<seb128> no
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> I just did epiphany-browser this week and that's the matching GNOME3 version
<didrocks> ok, perfect :)
<seb128> the only diff we had was "  * Change build-depends from libwebkit-dev to libwebkitgtk-dev"
<seb128> which is fixed in debian new version
<didrocks> seb128: I'll let xsceensaver for kenvandine I think, I need to do some work other than patch piloting :)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, fair enough
<mvo> seb128, nessita: is the packaging for ubuntu-sso-client in bzr? would you mind if I switch from python-support to dh_python2 and dh7 ?
<seb128> mvo, it's in bzr, standard lp:ubuntu, but I'm not maintaining it, ask nessita rather
<nessita> mvo: yes sir, it is, lp:ubuntu/ubuntu-sso-client
<nessita> mvo: let me know what you change, so I can learn :-)
<nessita> hello seb128, mvo!
<seb128> mvo, they do care about being able to build the package on different series I think so not sure if dh7 is there on all the series they build, i.e lucid
<seb128> hey nessita, how are you?
<mvo> seb128: oh, good point about backporting and dh7
<nessita> seb128: let me confirm that with dobey, I'm pretty sure we have a separate branch to build our nightlies
<nessita> dobey: you around?
<mvo> nessita: cool, I will just do a branch and a merge proposal then
<nessita> seb128: good! sprinting on London atm
<nessita> and watching how the sky is falling apart here (as usual :-P)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> ok, lunch time
<seb128> bbl
<mvo> nessita: I send a branch your way :) happy sprinting, its not urgent (at all)
<nessita> mvo: wow that was fast!
<mvo> its a pretty easy change
<rodrigo_> where does simple-scan get the list of scan devices connected?
<rodrigo_> it seems to not have a way to specify my networked scanner
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, it auto-detected my network scanner
<chrisccoulson> i've no idea how it did that though ;)
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, :)
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, what scanner you have?
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, HP CM1312nfi
<chrisccoulson> it's a monster ;)
<rodrigo_> HP here also, so I guess it used HP jetdirect protocol
<rodrigo_> to detect it
<rodrigo_> ah -> simple-scan hp:/net/Photosmart_2600_series?ip=192.168.0.100
<rodrigo_> it worked now
<rodrigo_> well, it can't connect to scanner now :(
<rodrigo_> ah, ok, it needs the SANE uri -> hpaio:/net/Photosmart_2600_series?ip=192.168.0.100
<seb128> rodrigo_, wb
<seb128> rodrigo_, have you seen the accountsservice mir issues?
<seb128> rodrigo_, can you work on that or forward the issue upstream at least when you have time? it's blocking the gdm3 upload and the accountsservice promotion
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, haven't seen them, looking now
<tkamppeter> After updating my Oneiric box I cannot log into the Unity desktop any more. I shows the desktop background and is stuck. With a new user I can log in. What do I have to do to be able to log in again with my normal account?
<didrocks> tkamppeter: try installing gnome-icon-theme-full, there is a known issue with a missing icon
<didrocks> hum, the icon is still in humanity though
<didrocks> but it maybe tries only to load the png
<seb128> didrocks, if it works with a new user it's not likely the issue
<seb128> check .xsession-errors
<didrocks> seb128: does it?
<seb128> didrocks, that's what he wrote
<seb128> didrocks, seems the middle of the line
<didrocks> oh yeah, didn't see that
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> ok, weird then
<didrocks> but he's not the only one reporting that
<didrocks> but yeah, doesn't seem to be the same issue there
<seb128> lightdm issue?
<seb128> didrocks, btw some users reported that the lightdm update fixes the issue they had
<didrocks> seb128: ok, no need for me to reboot now then, thanks :)
<didrocks> so new glib + new lightdm for the win :)
<seb128> indeed
<pitti> silly me, I forgot to bring the power adapter for my laptop :/ so I think I'll work offline until the release meeting
<seb128> pitti, ok, see you later!
<didrocks> hum, for the icon with the issue ev had, it's weird, I can see the right icon (the humanity one) being loaded
<didrocks> see you pitti!
<seb128> didrocks, what if people have another icon theme selected?
<didrocks> hum, one which doesn't derivates from humanity, yeah, but ev told that he tried with humanity selected
<didrocks> now sure how though
<didrocks> not*
<seb128> it's pedro_'s fault most likely
<didrocks> anyway, there was a bug fixed in trunk, let's see how it goes later on
<didrocks> of course! :-)
<seb128> hey pedro_ ;-)
<pedro_> hello seb128!
<pedro_> what did i broke this time? :-)
<didrocks> salut pedro_ ;)
<pedro_> salut didrocks
<seb128> pedro_, GNOME for a change!
<didrocks> well, the question is what didn't you break? :-)
<pedro_> is the blame the Chilean day?
<pedro_> :-P
<dobey> mvo, seb128, nessita: yes, nightlies are a separate branch. and i think dh 7 is on lucid, but not sure about dh_python2
<seb128> pedro_, how did you guess? ;-)
<seb128> pedro_, joke aside I was just saying hello ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: he ran away now! :-)
 * pedro_ hugs seb128 and didrocks
<pedro_> you guys :-P
<seb128> pedro_, hug back ;-)
 * didrocks hugs pedro_ back
<didrocks> seb128: FYI, the hunt for the Qt bug is now famous: http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/06/10/type-punning-and-strict-aliasing/ ;)
<seb128> go didrocks go ;-)
<rodrigo_> hola pedro_
 * rodrigo_ -> lunch
<pedro_> hey rodrigo_, enjoy your lunch :-)
<tkamppeter> didrocks: thanks, this has given me back my desktop, in both Unity and Classic mode, but in Unity there appear the GNOME upstream default icons in the tray and not the application indicator ones. In Classic the tray shows the "Icon not found" placeholder for many icons. Login is much faster, before it seemed that it waited for something until it timed out.
<seb128> didrocks, so it could be that some users use humanity but g-s-d gets an issue and the theme fallbacks
<chrisccoulson> woot, quite a few WI's closed on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-mozilla-rapid-release-maintenance now \o/
<didrocks> seb128: possibly yeah, anyway, let's first wait on the unity fix to be there
<jibel> didrocks, latest compiz-plugins-main breaks compiz: compiz[28361]: segfault at 20 ip 00007fe46e30c57e sp 00007fffaae3f380 error 4 in libanimation.so[7fe46e2b9000+6e000]
<didrocks> jibel: hum, which latest? I sponsored a version today
<jibel> didrocks, 0.9.4+bzr20110527-0ubuntu3
<didrocks> jibel: hum? It's just settings changes in ccsm, that's weird…
<didrocks> jibel: you reset your settings to test those?
<didrocks> (they shouldn't change if you don't)
<zyga> mvo, ping
<jibel> didrocks, no reset.
<didrocks> jibel: weird, there is no code change at all…
<jibel> didrocks, the other bugfix in the changelog is bug 793897
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 793897 in compiz-plugins-main "typos in /usr/share/compiz/animation.xml cause no animations for close_effects and focus_effects out of the box." [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793897
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, but as compiz is unable to upgrade the settings on existing config, you shouldn't be impacted by the change
<zyga> mvo, open software center, in "what's new"  section see "Bride", click on it, you get to "Monster RPG2" -- cannot reproduce after closing s-c but it did happen each time I tried a moment ago
<mvo> zyga: hm, let me check that out
<didrocks> ahum, reverting the 3 changes in c-p-m doesn't fix the segfafult
<didrocks> trying a local rebuild
<seb128> didrocks, you get it as well?
<seb128> question for the kvm users around, how do you switch to vt1?
<highvoltage> "chvt 1" doesn't work in kvm??
<seb128> where do I type that?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I get it
<seb128> highvoltage, I'm on the login screen so I don't have a command line
<mvo> seb128: use ctrl-alt-2
<highvoltage> seb128: you mean in virt-manager?
<mvo> seb128: and then type "sendkey ctrl-alt-f2"
<mvo> seb128: and then press "ctrl-alt-1" again
<highvoltage> seb128: what works for me is usine left-ctrl + right+alt + f1
<mvo> seb128: (noticed the difference between "1" and "f1")
<seb128> mvo, thanks (I did)
<seb128> highvoltage, ctrl-alt-f1 switches vt on the real system no in the kvm dialog
<highvoltage> seb128: even if you use ctrl and alt from different sides?
<highvoltage> left-ctrl + right-alt doesn't switch on the host
<mvo> highvoltage: woah, that is a neat trick!
<seb128> highvoltage, oh, let me try
<didrocks> ok, got what caused the issue
<seb128> didrocks, don't blame me!
<highvoltage> (that works in virt-manager, at least. you didn't specify what you are using)
<seb128> highvoltage, kvm
<seb128> kvm -cdrom .iso
<highvoltage> ah right
<didrocks> Amaranth: did you test your patch? it didn't apply because of git diff format and then it makes compiz crashing
<highvoltage> I guess it should be the same
<didrocks> Amaranth: as I saw you committed that upstream, you should try a head build, maybe troubles ahead :)
<didrocks> seb128: I won't, I will do on pedro :p
<seb128> yeah, always blame the chilian, if you don't know why he does ;-)
 * didrocks makes a latest rebuild to ensure
<highvoltage> seb128: works for me with plain kvm
<didrocks> so, seems that when <default/> is used, compiz used no schema, hence why the new value is picked once there, interesting
<seb128> highvoltage, ok, I think kvm is just broken in oneiric for me, they use 100% cpu and never go away from the plymouth screen
<didrocks> pitti: I'm already in love with ccache, thanks a bunch :)
<mvo> hey cdbs! thanks for your branch for the unity integration in update-manager, I used it, but modified it so that there is no aptdaemon change needed, would you mind to check lp:update-manager and double check?  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/update-manager/main/revision/2128
<seb128> chrisccoulson, does tb does spam filtering? does it use another package for it like bogofilter?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, tb does spam filtering. it's got its own filter though (it doesn't need anything like bogofilter)
<seb128> ok, so we could drop bogofilter from the CD with is another 0.5mb
<seb128> having a look to the current oneiric iso to see what could be cleaned still ;-)
<chrisccoulson> ah, yeah. that would be nice :)
<rodrigo_> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=652200 <- I guess it is safe to remove the gconf g-s-d plugin, since it was not working
<ubot2> Gnome bug 652200 in general "gconf plugin ignored because of missing schema" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> rodrigo_, well we were not using GNOME3 either ;-)
<rodrigo_> and also, it was supposed to allow apps still in gconf to get the values, but now we have most stuff using gsettings, right?
<rodrigo_> so is there any app that would need it?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, right, but nobody using the gnome3 ppa complained, but yes, you're right
<seb128> rodrigo_, define "most stuff", I see that we ported like 25 softwares
<seb128> $ apt-cache rdepends libgconf2-4 | wc -l
<seb128> 396
<rodrigo_> right, in universe
<seb128> rodrigo_, I think we should list the keys that are there and grep through the archive for those to see which softwares still use them before deciding
<rodrigo_> but how many of those use desktop-wide settings in gconf?
<rodrigo_> yeah, I'll do that
<seb128> rodrigo_, I guess the proxy key is used in quite some softwares
<seb128> rodrigo_, just give a list of the keys, pitti knows where to do the grepping, there is a dc box with a local mirror which can be used
<rodrigo_> right, that's a good one indeed
<seb128> rodrigo_, things in main likely still
<seb128> i.e liferea
<seb128> so I think we should keep the gconf proxy key in sync in some way until we get the most used clients ported
<seb128> rodrigo_, is that an issue to maintain that code in g-c-c?
<rodrigo_> well, the keys the gconf plugin translates are the ones that have an entry in .convert files
<rodrigo_> so maybe pitti can do the grepping already?
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, not really, not an issue
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, I will organize the grepping, I need to check with pitti where he does that usually when he's online
<seb128> he's in a train right now and working offline
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, I will let you know next week what the list is
<rodrigo_> I'll fix the plugin thing upstream
<seb128> thanks
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, deactivating the error-screen in gnome-session doesnt seem the best way for gnome-shell -- it doesnt get respawned and leaves you with an unusable session
<seb128> didrocks was right, there is always somebody to complain when you fix something :p
<seb128> ricotz, why doesn't it get respawned? wouldn't that be the right fix rather than to lock the screen in an useless way which stop debugging and bug reporting?
<ricotz> seb128, :P
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I think I'll stop doing anything, you should do the same :)
<ricotz> seb128, i have no idea why it isnt, i havent seen this often yet
<seb128> well I would rather fix the fact that it doesn't respawn
<seb128> blocking users to use apport to to debug the session is not making any good
<seb128> "or to debug"
<didrocks> seb128: I think it's in case of their extensions making GS crashing
<didrocks> so they want to offer a chance to remove that
<didrocks> but vuntz can confirm, he loves being helpful :)
<seb128> well at least the dialog should not lock the session, either be a normal dialog or let you dismiss it
<didrocks> right
<ricotz> right, a normal dialog would be sufficient, which can be dismissed
<ricotz> seb128, as far i have noticed it could be a race-condition with some dbus service
<ricotz> but i have no distinguishable error output
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, right, but you can just respawn it again
<chrisccoulson> that's true for other session components too
<chrisccoulson> i disabled it because the conditions it's masking are recoverable for us using a development release :)
<chrisccoulson> i think re-enabling it just for gnome-shell is wrong :/
<Sahar> hi
<chrisccoulson> ie, if our shell crashes, we just restart it
<Sahar> i hv problem
<Sahar> i need help
<chrisccoulson> whereas with that dialog, we lose everything we were working on (and i've already had that happen to me several times)
<Sahar> who is here
<chrisccoulson> does anyone know which version of webkitgtk we are shipping with this cycle?
<Sahar> can i ask my question?
<chrisccoulson> Sahar => #ubuntu for user support
<Sahar> ok
<Sahar> tx
<Daviey> Oneiric seems to have re-introduced the same behaviour as yesterday (blank desktop), but *icons-full is still installed. Poor me.
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, yeah, that's right, but i have seen this error only on startup not while running a session
<didrocks> Daviey: do you have compiz-plugins-main … -0ubuntu3 install?
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, i've seen it pretty much every time my display configuration changes ;)
<Sahar> i recently install ubuntu instead of 7
<chrisccoulson> (ie, i dock or undock my laptop)
<chrisccoulson> compiz crashes and then i get that silly dialog ;)
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, so in this case it doesnt get respawned for some reasion
<chrisccoulson> without it, i can quite happily just restart compiz and my session carries on working normally
<Sahar> how busy is here
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, ok
<Daviey> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> Daviey: you should take -0ubuntu4 as soon as it's coming, it's good crack and will surely fix it :)
<Sahar> how can i ask..:(
<didrocks> Daviey: or downgrade to -0ubuntu2
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, in fact, i've already had the issue once in the last few hours, because if i check my ~/.xsession-errors i see this:
<chrisccoulson> gnome-session[2357]: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry....
<chrisccoulson> :)
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, ;)
<chrisccoulson> so i would have already lost work today ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, 1.4 serie I guess for webkit
<chrisccoulson> seb128, thanks
<Daviey> didrocks: ta
<Sahar> where can i ask my question>>>  pls
<didrocks> Daviey: yw, "sorry for the bumps, we should be in a safety area back soon" :-)
<seb128> TheMuso, hi, could you build mousetweaks without the applets next time you do an upload for it?
<Daviey> didrocks: is jumping to *ubuntu4 an option?
<didrocks> Daviey: if available already, of course
<Sahar> ey wayyyyyyyyyyy
<Sahar> namarda
<seb128> TheMuso, they will not work now anyway since it checks for a gtk2 library and gnome-panel moved to gtk3, it's also the only thing keeping libpanel-applet on the CD
<Sahar> ah
<Daviey> didrocks: yeah, finished 14 seconds ago :)
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> Daviey: enjoy then :-)
<seb128> does anybody know if gnome-mime-data is of any use nowadays? I guess no
<seb128> ok, let me drop the libgnomevfs depends on it to a suggest :p
<seb128> we need to keep libgnomevfs due to tomboy using libs than depends on it but gnome-mime-data can probably drop from the CD
<seb128> which is a 0.35mb win
<seb128> not a lot but still
<Daviey> didrocks: I don't know if it is related... but following installing that gdm greeter didn't offer me usernames.. only Other where i had to manually enter the username.
<Daviey> but it did fix my desktop once logged in.. so thanks!
<didrocks> Daviey: I don't think it's related, rather a lightdm issue?
<pitti> didrocks: ccache> does it help?
<Daviey> didrocks: well the thing that made me think it was related was that a fresh boot before installing that had the usernames.. after dpkg -i'ing those two debs and rebooting it was gone.
<Daviey> so odd at least.
<pitti> seb128, rodrigo_: I usually run that on people.c.c. (lillypilly), /srv/archive.u.c./ has a current local mirror
<pitti> if you want me to do it, please mail me, and I'll do it on Tuesday
<pitti> can't do it right now, sorry
<seb128> pitti, I will do it thanks
<didrocks> pitti: oh yeah, (no rebuild of Qt yet), but only for compiz-plugin-main, it's a win of 80% of the build time at least
<seb128> pitti, do you have a wrapper or something handy?
<pitti> didrocks: nice!
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, thanks again! I never really tried it before :-)
<pitti> seb128: I used http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/scripts/for-srcarchive
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> seb128: something like for-archive /srv/archive.u.c. grep ...
<rodrigo_> pitti, I can do it also, if I have access to that machine, if not, seb128 :)
<pitti> (or another script/command that you want to run in the src package)
<seb128> rodrigo_, I'm fine doing it, I'm not working on anything special today
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, cool
<seb128> well, reviewing current iso to win some space
<seb128> I found 0.35mb of easy win, dropping gnome-mime-data
<seb128> (libgnomevfs depends on it but libgnomevfs is there only for legacy reason because tomboy pulls it in through other libs, nothing is using gnome-vfs for mimetypes)
<seb128> didrocks, is libcompizconfig0 in a vcs?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> one sec
<seb128> rebuilding it should drop libprotobuf6
<seb128> there is a new soname
<seb128> that's a 0.3mb win
<didrocks> ~compiz/libcompizconfig/ubuntu
<didrocks> ok, do you want me to handle this?
<seb128> didrocks, well I guess next time you will do an update
<seb128> didrocks, if you want please do
<seb128> but there is no hurry
<didrocks> seb128: well, there is almost no change there
<didrocks> so better to do than forget
<seb128> ok thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<didrocks> it's Friday, 5PM, time to rebreak something :)
<seb128> ;-)
<smspillaz> why are we dropping libprotobuf ?
<kenvandine> didrocks, shh... don't tell tedg
<mpt> cyphermo1, got time to talk about firewalls and proxies?
<seb128> smspillaz, we drop the abi = 6 version because there is a new one
<kenvandine> he loves breaking everything on fridays
<didrocks> of course, bonus point as we are away for 3 days then :-)
<seb128> smspillaz, a rebuild should get a depends on the current one
 * pitti hugs seb128
<smspillaz> seb128: ah ok
<seb128> smspillaz, we have 2 of those on the CD right now
<cyphermo1> mpt, sure
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<tedg> kenvandine, I'm not leaving on vacation... wait, I'll get you some patches right before.
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, could you sponsor xscreensaver?
<cyphermo1> seb128: you satisfied with my answers to tormod's queries?
<mpt> cyphermo1, in the first wireframe, there's an option for "Use system settings". Where are those system settings set?
<seb128> cyphermo1: seemed fine, ignore the stupid changelog thing
<seb128> we list only a few entries nowadays anyway for those
<seb128> the full upload history is also on launchpad
<cyphermo1> mpt, that would be using what's set in the gnome proxy thing; but maybe this doesn't quite make as much sense... it works well though for setting something like "alwaysusethesameproxysettingskthxbai"
<kenvandine> seb128, i already did
<cyphermo1> kenvandine: seb128: thx
<seb128> kenvandine, great
<kenvandine> seb128, uploaded like 5m ago :)
<seb128> cyphermo1: btw new glib and new lightdm should let nm work correctly
<cyphermo1> yes
<cyphermo1> looks good now, but I was bitten by the compiz crash :)
 * cyphermo1 is in console only, with irssi and byobu now
<mpt> cyphermo1, how would someone tell whether a program uses these settings or the gnome proxy settings?
<cyphermo1> (hence why the different nick)
<cyphermo1> mpt: ah, good point. I guess you can't?
<mpt> cyphermo1, I have no idea :-)
<cyphermo1> mpt: I'd say all this pretty much *replaces* the gnome proxy stuff altogether
<mpt> ok
<cyphermo1> cyphermo1: so in light of this, the "use system settings" thing is useless
<mpt> yes
<cyphermo1> err, woops, typing fail :)
<mpt> cyphermo1, so, I suggest copying the gnome-network-properties interface directly
<mpt> Copying the layout, I mean
<cyphermo1> mpt: ok
<mpt> cyphermo1, with a couple of exceptions which I will sketch for you
<mpt> cyphermo1, most importantly, the port fields should not have spinbuttons, that's pretty useless :-)
<cyphermo1> mpt: ah, yes. useless and annoying
<mpt> cyphermo1, is your interface a System Settings panel/
<mpt> ?
<cyphermo1> mpt: not yet. that would be as an extra tab in NM's connections configuration dialog, for instance; or in the config dialog for connections in indicator-network, just the same
<mpt> cyphermo1, so I guess the whole dialog will end up in System Settings at some stage
<cyphermo1> probably
<cyphermox> mpt: you updating the wiki page?
<mpt> cyphermox, I'm drawing
<cyphermox> mpt:  ok
<pitti> have a nice weekend everyone! see you on Tuesday (national holiday on Monday here)
<seb128> same here on monday
<seb128> pitti, have fun, see you tuesday
<cyphermox> ciao
<didrocks> see you on Tuesday pitti!
<mpt> cyphermox, does "Ignored Hosts" apply just to (a) manual proxy configuration, or (b) manual or automatic proxy configuration?
<cyphermox> mpt: just manual
<mpt> aha
<mpt> thanks
<cyphermox> automatic deals with some for of list of settings retrieved from DHCP or a server of some sort
<mpt> So it's always been misleading to have "Ignored Hosts" as a sibling to "Proxy Configuration", when it really applies only to one of the three "Proxy Configuration" choices
<cyphermox> well, I guess you could use it to override what you get
<cyphermox> assuming I'm even correct by saying it only applies to manual
<mpt> cyphermox, would you be able to find out?
<cyphermox> proxies are complex and generally a huge PITA to get working correctly
<cyphermox> mpt: not really with automatic, it requires infrastructure I'm not sure how to build :)
<mpt> cyphermox, by reading the code/comments, I mean, not setting up a proxy server :-)
<mpt> cyphermox, this affects exactly what the layout should be
<cyphermox> mpt: ah, ok
<cyphermox> sure, just a minute
<cyphermox> err
<cyphermox> you know what, like half of this is already done in the gnome-control-panel network thingamajig
<cyphermox> that whole ignored hosts isn't there at all
<mpt> cyphermox, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=616617
<ubot2> Gnome bug 616617 in Network "Unclear description of the configuration of ignored hosts of proxy preferences" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<cyphermox> mpt: it's not at all in gnome-control-center in oneiric
<mpt> cyphermox, so do you want to add it, or are you left with nothing to do proxy-wise?
<cyphermox> mpt: I call that nothing to do proxy-wise
<mpt> cyphermox, ok, that was easy. Now, what firewall settings do you want to expose?
<cyphermox> mpt: I didn't write it down in the wiki spec?
<cyphermox> mpt: essentially it's small parts of what ufw does, so turning it off and on, and enabling/disabling the presets for applications
<mpt> cyphermox, almost those exact words are in the spec, but I don't know what that means
<mpt> :-)
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> well, enabling/disabling firewall is obvious ;)
<cyphermox> as for the presets, ufw has a set of files that define that application X uses ports Y andZ
<rodrigo_> ok, I'll call it day now, so have a good weekend!
<mpt> cyphermox, so let's say someone has the firewall turned on, then they install another application that needs to use the network
<mpt> cyphermox, how do they find out what ports the application wants to use?
<cyphermox> to turn on SSH, for instance, it's "sudo ufs allow ssh"; the list is retrievable from "sudo ufw app list"
<cyphermox> some applications ship presets
<cyphermox> like apache, cups, etc; or I guess you could enable a particular port by it's name (e.g. smtp, ssh, telnet, etc.)
<mpt> cyphermox, is there a use case for preventing a particular application from using ports other than the ones in its preset?
<mpt> (maybe that's more of a security team question)
<didrocks> ok, time for week-end (some meeting with ubuntu-lyon first), see you on Tuesday!
<chrisccoulson> tuesday?
<chrisccoulson> you slacking? ;)
<didrocks> Monday is off here as well :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> have a good weekend :)
<didrocks> thanks, you too chrisccoulson!
<chrisccoulson> does that mean seb128 is slacking too ;)
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> 17:28:49         pitti | have a nice weekend everyone! see you on Tuesday (national holiday on Monday here)
<didrocks> 17:29:09        seb128 | same here on monday
<seb128> didrocks, see you!
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy your week-end! :)
<cyphermox> mpt, I'd say there could be, but that's not something we can tackle in this configuration dialog, or "pass" at configuring firewalls this way
<chrisccoulson> so, it's going to be quiet in here on monday :/
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: yeah, probably
<seb128> who has a mono stack there to do builds? ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm sure you have one :p
<cyphermox> seb128: ?
<seb128> could somebody try to rebuild gbreany with --disable-gnome
<kenvandine> actually i don't atm :)
<seb128> ok, I'm too lazy to install the mono stack on my box only for that
<cyphermox> seb128: no other changes?
<seb128> if someone wants to pick it up and try ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i'm actually building mono right now ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, no, no other change
<chrisccoulson> well, moonlight, but it seems to contain an entire copy of mono
<chrisccoulson> probably not what you want though ;)
<lool> I've installed gnome-icon-theme-full, but unity crashes on startup for me; is there another workaround for that one?
<lool> (segfault)
<seb128> lool, what compiz version?
<seb128> lool, dpkg -l compiz-plugins-main-default
<seb128> ok, that's ridiculous
<seb128> libgnome, libgnomeui, libgnomecanvas, libbonobo, libbonoboui and their common packages are on the CD only because tomboy depends on libgnome2.24-cil
<seb128> libgnomevfs as well if we omit the -gnome from libreoffice and firefox
<seb128> which should really use gio nowadays ;-)
<cyphermox> seb128: built fine, getting the deb back now to test it
<seb128> cyphermox, can you debdiff both just to make sure it's ok and if it works get kenvandine to sponsor it, he's patch pilot today ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks for testing
<cyphermox> sure
<kenvandine> cyphermox, just ping me
<cyphermox> kenvandine: ok
<lool> seb128: 0.9.4+bzr20110527-0ubuntu3
<lool> seb128: sorry for the delay, I'm also fighting against boot and network issues
<lool> boot > random failures (race conditions?) and network seems to be NM and linux .39 not playing too well on this hardware
<seb128> lool, upgrade
<seb128> lool, it has been fixed in the next revision
<lool> cool, thanks
<cyphermox> kenvandine: seb128: gbrainy looks fine, but it'll take me a minute; going out to lunch about now
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i have a meeting now anyway, ping me when you get back
<mpt> cyphermox, the reason I asked is that having to know the ports would make it much harder to add an application exception to the firewall
<cyphermox> mpt: right, but applications are generally shipping the ufw files IIRC
<mpt> cyphermox, ok. Next question: for a given installed application, is it easy to tell whether it has a ufw file or not?
<kenvandine> seb128, i have folks prepared, but it causes empathy to crash
<kenvandine> need to wait for empathy 3.1.2, which is imminent
<cyphermox> mpt: easy for users or easy for developers? for users I don't think it's that obvious, you need to know where to look for the files or how to ask dpkg for what files a package ships
<mpt> cyphermox, easy for the firewall interface code.
<mpt> cyphermox, so that it knows whether it needs to show UI for entering ports manually for that application.
<seb128> kenvandine, 3.1.2 was rolled midday today
<cyphermox> mpt: ah, we will presumably be able to ask ufw over dbus or whatever about applications
<kenvandine> ah, great
<kenvandine> i saw the git commits
<kenvandine> didn't see the tarball
 * cyphermox -> lunch
<kenvandine> i'll work on that too
<seb128> kenvandine, debian has the lib update if that 's useful
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, enjoy
<kenvandine> you mean libfolks?
<seb128> yes
<kenvandine> yeah, i rebased it already
<kenvandine> but it causes empathy crashes :)
<seb128> we have a diff?
<kenvandine> well, just the Vcs
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> which is nice for debcheckout
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> nice, versions is down to 8 red entries
<seb128> 11 orange ones
<seb128> chrisccoulson, isn't monday an holiday in the uk? ;-)
<lool> seb128: new plugins work fine, thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128, no holiday for me, i've got too much work to do for that ;)
<chrisccoulson> i can't take time off slacking :P
<seb128> lool, yw
<seb128> chrisccoulson, lol
<chrisccoulson> :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, you took only 2 mondays off, on by "error" and then the next one again because it as an holiday!
<chrisccoulson> heh
<mpt> cyphermox, ok, thanks for those answers
<bigon> is it planned to backport nm from oneiric to the gnome3 ppa?
<bigon> (well I can do it)
<seb128> bigon, no
<bigon> so I can do it?
<seb128> bigon, the ppa is meant as something you can use without breaking your system, the new nm would break i.e KDE
<bigon> ah well
<bigon> :/
<seb128> there is already a ppa for it
<seb128> oneiric should be soon stable enough to be used ;-)
<seb128> or at least as stable as trying to get GNOME3 work on natty with the integration issue it brings
<seb128> kenvandine, oh btw, gtk 3.1.4 is in the vcs and in the ubuntu-desktop ppa if you need it
<seb128> kenvandine, the tarball is over a month old and I had quite some warnings on gedit while running it so I figured I would wait at least for next week or maybe a new tarball to upload to oneiric
<achiang> is there a calendar indicator other than evolution-indicator? or is that the only one?
<seb128> kenvandine, but it works, I've been used it for a bit
<seb128> evolution-indicator is not a calendar, it's doing the indicator-messages integration for evolution
<seb128> indicator-datetime is the indicator
<seb128> there is no other one in the archive that this one
<achiang> seb128: the problem i'm trying to solve is that if i have indicator-datetime installed, but not evolution-indicator, then clicking on the indicator does not reveal the calendar
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is evolution installed?
<achiang> evo-indicator pulls in evo
<achiang> i did not previously have evo installed
<achiang> hm, wait, i'm re-testing now
<seb128> there was bug #691953
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691953 in indicator-datetime "Uninstalling Evolution removes calendar from clock applet" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691953
<seb128> but that got fixed before natty
<seb128> dunno otherwise, open a bug or check with ted
<achiang> yeah, i'm on lucid
<achiang> seb128: ok, that bug is very helpful. i'll see about backporting it. thanks!
<seb128> you're welcome
<achiang> (and yes, removing evo-indicator, but keeping evo installed... i still get a calendar)
<kenvandine> seb128, thx
<cyphermox> bigon: if you need a NM backport, you'll want to look at the ~network-manager team PPAs. I haven't put 0.9 in there for distros other than oneiric yet though
<cyphermox> (but it has 0.8.4 which very recent, and keeps KDE working)
<maxb> Can anyone think of anything which could cause Unity to trap Alt+F2 keypresses, but not actually display the run command UI?
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-06-11
<frafu> Hi pitti. We have an error building onboard (trunk) with dist-utils-extra and we are wondering whether we should work around it or whether dist-utils-extra is going to be adapted. marmuta, who is working on onboard left a comment about it in a bug thread marked as fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/python-distutils-extra/+bug/746565 Could you please have a look at it if you have time? Thanks.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 746565 in python-distutils-extra "Ignore explicitly relative 'from' imports when scanning for dependencies" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<broder> vuntz: ping? i was wondering if i could get you to take a look at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=640237
<ubot2> Gnome bug 640237 in libgnome-desktop "GnomeRRConfig and GnomeRRCrtc use different validation routines" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-06-12
<frafu> Hi pitti. We have an error building onboard (trunk) with dist-utils-extra and we are wondering whether we should work around it or whether dist-utils-extra is going to be adapted. marmuta, who is working on onboard left a comment about it in a bug thread marked as fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/python-distutils-extra/+bug/746565 Could you please have a look at it if you have time? Thanks.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 746565 in python-distutils-extra "Ignore explicitly relative 'from' imports when scanning for dependencies" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<aquarius> I don't seem to be able to use webkit widgets in gtk at all, if I'm using gir from Python, on natty. python -c "from gi.repository import Gtk,WebKit; w=Gtk.Window(); v=WebKit.WebView(); w.add(v)" says "TypeError: argument 1: Must be Gtk.Widget, not WebView". Am I doing something stupid?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-06-04
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> hey didrocks, ca va?
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<didrocks> ça va bien, et toi? :)
<pitti> je vais bien, merci!
<pitti> some friends of us visited us over the weekend, was nice; we walked a looooot :)
<didrocks> oh great :)
<didrocks> I didn't get a really relaxing week-end as at the ubuntu-fr booth for 2 days, but next one will be a tireless-free one :)
<glatzor> morning pitti
<pitti> hey glatzor, guten Morgen!
<glatzor> pitti, could you help me on a gobject problem: I want to to build the sphinx documentation of aptdaemon, but it fails with a failed import: from ._gi import _API, Repository. To reproduce just run python setup.py build_sphinx
<pitti> glatzor: will try in a sec
<pitti> error: invalid command 'build_sphinx'
<pitti> oh, I still have my pkcompat-enhancements branch here, hang on
<pitti> glatzor: hm, pulled trunk, still says that ^
<glatzor> pitti you need to install python-sphinx
<pitti> oh, silly me; doing
<pitti> build succeeded, 29 warnings.
<pitti> glatzor: right, I get the exception as well
<pitti> glatzor: apparetnly it tries to import the old static "gobject", too, as the error says
<pitti> ImportError: could not import gobject (error was: ImportError('When using gi.repository you must not import static modules like "gobject". Please change all occurrences of "import gobject" to "from gi.repository import GObject".',))
<pitti> glatzor: my usual trick for this is to add raise ImportError("not static!") to /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gobject/constants.py
<pitti> to get an exception at the time when the static module is imported
<pitti> apparently it's done in __import__(self.modname), it probably takes that from the aptdaemon source?
<pitti> glatzor: there are several imports of "gobject" in the source left, indeed
<pitti> ./aptdaemon/client.py:    import gobject as GObject
<pitti> and presumably from the old gtkwidgets.py
<pitti> glatzor: with this trick I only have one error left: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1022653/
<pitti> glatzor: which applies to "gtkwidgets" indeed; not much we can do about that, I'm afraid; I think it's okay to skip that old module from the docs, though?
<glatzor> pitti, thanks that seems to be the trick. I just removed the old sources. I missed the import gobject warning although reading the error log several times ...
<pitti> glatzor: gtkwidgets are gone now? \o/
<glatzor> no just from the documentation :)
<pitti> ah, good
<pitti> glatzor: python-aptdaemon.gtkwidgets seems to have zero reverse dependencies left
<pitti> python-aptdaemon-gtk still has two
<Sweetshark> moin
<pitti> hey Sweetshark, wie gehts?
<Sweetshark> pitti: good, I had be to a party weekend in Schwerin. It had been really interesting: Schwerin is just an 1 hour drive from hamburg and its an different world altogether.
<pitti> Sweetshark: indeed; we drove through on a bicycle tour a few years back
<Sweetshark> pitti: also culture is different. and it is the capitol of McPomm with mere 100000 inhabitants. That drew a few snide remarks from Hamburg guys/gals ...
 * pitti objects to "Mc" Pomm
<Sweetshark> pitti: still, not being derogative: it is just different. Some are happy with the way things worked there and like the way life is. while other do not, esp. some of those would loudly claim to love it -- qui s'excuse, s'accuse.
<Sweetshark> McPomm is how Mecklenburg expatriates in Hamburg call their home. And there are a lot of them.
<pitti> wow, I didn't know that
<Laney> morning
<seb128> hey
<RAOF> seb128: Good morning!
<seb128> RAOF, hey, how are you?
<RAOF> I'm the all-singing all-dancing compositor master!
<RAOF> Also, I'm fine.
<RAOF> ;)
<pitti> bonjour seb128, hey RAOF
<pitti> RAOF: nice, making progress with the system compositor?
<seb128> RAOF, hehe, did you get something working?
<RAOF> seb128: For sufficiently loose definitions of "working"
<seb128> pitti, hey our qa friend, how are you? ;-)
<RAOF> ie: the *compositor* (probably) works, but there aren't any clients that support it :)
<pitti> seb128: I'm great, thanks! we had a nice weekend, some friends came to visit
 * RAOF heads to pilates.
<didrocks> salut seb128, Laney, RAOF!
<seb128> lut didrocks
<Laney> hola!
<Laney> cómo estás?
<Sweetshark> We should add a splash screen with RAOF singing and dancing on opening a unity3D session ...
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<seb128> hey Sweetshark
<pitti> hey Laney
<Laney> we had a wet weekend but there were some celebrations for the jubilee :-)
<seb128> Laney, I saw your unity ftfbs bug, did you talk to didrocks about it? the dx guys have been looking at it for some days
<Laney> didrocks already saw it
<Laney> and rejected :P
<didrocks> and already rejected the branches ;)
<seb128> ok
<Laney> I never saw that segfault though, strange
<seb128> Laney, I need to reply at your email :-(
<Laney> heheh
<didrocks> Laney: reliable for me, between 0 and 2s after looging
<didrocks> logging*
<Laney> oh well, no worries if it's being worked
<seb128> Laney, if we had waited on the q build to work those bug fixes would still not have been uploaded to the lts proposed
<seb128> Laney, thanks for assuming we were ignoring issues :p
 * Sweetshark doesnt like his precise notebook sometimes hanging on "checking battery state" during boot.
<seb128> Sweetshark, don't pay attention to the message, that's likely not where it's hanging
<Laney> ah, didn't mean to accuse, just saw those examples
<Laney> maybe something else can be done there
<Sweetshark> seb128: right, I even got a vt by ctrl-alt-F2, pstree showed lightdm running happily (even though I didnt saw anything of that). /etc/init.d/lightdm restart then gave me an X.
<Sweetshark> s/didnt saw/didnt see/
<seb128> Sweetshark, it does it only sometimes?
<Sweetshark> seb128: yep.
<seb128> Laney, well, the "It's not clear to me what we can do about people not test-building their uploads", I did the unity upload and I did test build and run it so it's a bit offensive
<seb128> Laney, it just happens that I'm still on precise
<seb128> Laney, where the build works
<Sweetshark> it started a few days ago. Possible changes a) a recent softwate update b) I ran the notebook with battery pack and DVD-drive removed for the first time around that time too.
<Sweetshark> seb128: ^
<seb128> Sweetshark, I don't think we had any recent update that should impact on the boot sequence
<Sweetshark> seb128: maybe its just this screen handover to X stuff?
<seb128> could be
<Sweetshark> nvidia-drivers do not work since ~January on oneiric on this machine. Nouveau and intel mostly work.
<Sweetshark> so the X stuff is somewhat tricky on this machine anyway.
<dupondje> Something changed with gnome-shell recently ? Having a really annoying issue, which I can't seem to solve, and occuring more frequently now
<dupondje> If I login to the gnome-shell, it fails to load completely
<dupondje> no errors, nothing :s
<seb128> dupondje, precise,
<seb128> ?
<seb128> Sweetshark, could be bug #969489
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 969489 in lightdm "lightdm tries (and fails) to start too early?" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969489
<seb128> Sweetshark, see comment #19
<dupondje> seb128: precise indeed
<dupondje> had it once a week or so before
<dupondje> since last week, almost every startup :s
<dupondje> quite annoying :)
<seb128> dupondje, dunno, I don't think many people here are using g-s, maybe ask jbicha when he's around ... did you try to look to .xsession-errors when that happens?
<Sweetshark> seb128: could be. Also added a SSD recently so maybe I am just booting too fast
<seb128> Sweetshark, can you try to change suggested in comment 19?
<dupondje> seb128: no errors in .xsession-errors. Can fix it with just going to other console, kill -9 gnome-shell, and then it runs fine.
<Sweetshark> seb128: yes, will do. I would need some reboot to see if things get better.
<seb128> Sweetshark, just change it and see how it goes in the next weeks?
<Sweetshark> seb128: yes
<Sweetshark> lightdm has too many files called lightdm.conf
<didrocks> changing machine enables to make test suite less machine-dependant :)
<didrocks> just 3 remaining issues, all were due to the same logo-thingy
 * mvo lols@weboob-qt - there is dating website optimizer in there
<ogra_> speeding up speed-dating ?
<seb128> pitti, do you know if there is a blueprint somewhere about the new media size and what images we are aiming at having for q?
<pitti> seb128: no, I don't think it was discussed at UDS
<seb128> pitti, not sure if there was a proper UDS session about that
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> this mostly happened at "on the floor" discussions with Rick and Steve, AFAIR
<seb128> pitti, the floor discussions are biting back :p
<seb128> i.e no proper record of the plan or anything it seems
<pitti> seb128: well, Rick already announced it by mail beforehand
<pitti> "we will reduce our image count to 1"
<seb128> pitti, right, but there is no proper place to check what is required before i.e we can drop alternate
<pitti> I think that part (teach ubiquity about LVM etc.) should have a BP
<seb128> pitti, don't worry, I was just checking there is nothing I didn't find before registering a blueprint
<pitti> seb128: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-q-ubiquity-lvm-luks
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<didrocks> mvo: just fixed the crash on linuxmint and other derivatives in software-center (on the oneconf side)
<didrocks> will spam a little bit less errors.ubuntu.com
<didrocks> the tests were the most difficult to write due to potential races :)
<didrocks> this could have never worked, which means that elementary, linuxmint, and other derivatives never tested installing anything on a configuration or that they didn't care to get an apport crash at each package installation…
<soren> didrocks: "installing on a configuration"? What does that mean?
<didrocks> soren: I eat some words: "on a configuration different from an ubuntu one"
<ogra_> hmm, does it really make sense to have mint and frineds on erros.u.c ?
<ogra_> given that mint suporesses many SRUs and security updates it wouldnt stop reporting, even if a fix was uploaded in ubuntu
<seb128> ogra_, not sure, it's probably a "how do you filter them out"
<seb128> ogra_, mint is mostly stock ubuntu with a few of their packages added
<ogra_> yeah, finding a fiter thats a common denominator between all derivatives might be hard
<ogra_> seb128, and with things like xorg, compiz, kernel and grub blocked from updates in their hacked update manager
<seb128> right, well that's not something different on the packages content
<ogra_> ask mdeslaur, i think he was the one who did an analysis of that bit
<seb128> not sure if they change their lsb infos, I guess they do
<ogra_> no, its not, but they wont get fixes we upload
<ogra_> which means whoopsie will go on collecting issues
<seb128> well, whoopsie collects the version where it happens
<seb128> so you can filter out old versions
<ogra_> ah, yeah
<seb128> but yeah, we should filter them out, that's just a missing feature
<ogra_> right
 * ogra_ will bring that up in the next foundations meeting
<mvo> didrocks: very nice, thanks, I have a look in  a bit
<mvo> didrocks: I assume you submited a MP?
<didrocks> mvo: sorry, I wasn't clear, I succeed in making that on the OneConf side only, so you don't have to review anything, it was more a FYI :)
<mvo> didrocks: ah, even better \o/
<didrocks> alf_: hey, around?
<jbicha> dupondje: yeah I run gshell half the time, but I don't really use precise and haven't seen that bug
<jbicha> good morning
<mdeslaur> seb128: yes, they do change their lsb infos
<didrocks> ogra_: do you have more time now to get some build time on an armel machine?
<didrocks> ogra_: would be nice to be able to fix this compiz issue without me doing 10 uploads
<ogra_> didrocks, i'm on it
<didrocks> ogra_: thanks :)
<dupondje> hi jbicha, weird, having it alot last week :(
<dobey> Laney: so basically, you generally never need to vote on your own merge proposals, and only really need to resubmit them if there are very large/differeng changes from the original proposal :)
<pitti> glatzor: for the install_signature MP, do you want to wait for your python-apt MP to get the AptAuth bits merged?
<didrocks> micahg: hey, around?
<Laney> dobey: I see, thanks for the education
<dobey> sure
<micahg> didrocks: now I am
<ogra_> didrocks, still fails :(
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<seb128> cyphermox, could you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~penguin359/ubuntu/precise/network-manager/fix-for-1005091-precise/+merge/107545 ?
<cyphermox> yes, working on it
<ogra_> didrocks, trying with s/-Werror // now
<cyphermox> seb128: I thought I had already commented on it though
<seb128> cyphermox, you maybe commented on the bug? I was looking at the sponsoring queue and it has the mr
<cyphermox> nah, it's because there are multiple merge requests
<seb128> cyphermox, yeah, just saw that
<cyphermox> wtf
<cyphermox> seb128: ETOOMANY
<seb128> hehe
<cyphermox> ;)
<glatzor> pitti, I don't want to block you. I will merge the changes after the python3 port is done. but in the meantime you could carry the changes as a patch (they don't work with python3 yet)
<glatzor> pitti, so there isn't any basic objection against your changes.
<pitti> glatzor: it's not that urgent; not sure when cyphermox wants to start with writing the UI side, but once he does, I can hand him some local branches to run against
<pitti> cyphermox: ^ FYI
<glatzor> pitti, hopefully I will get the python3 upload ready today or tomorrow
<pitti> glatzor: cool, thank you!
<cyphermox> pitti, glatzor: cool, thanks
<Sweetshark> seb128: any news on the 3.5.4 SRU? I applied for MRE in the meantime (no reply yet), but still ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, slangasek confirmed that the SRU team will not accept it until the TB approve the MRE
<desrt> good morning, developers of the ubuntu desktop.  i hope you are all well.
<didrocks> ogra_: still fail, like, more error?
<ogra_> same error
<didrocks> how did you fix it? added the virtual?
<ogra_> i used your patch
<didrocks> virtual keyword on the destructor
<glatzor> pitti, I still see this message in the build log: "g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting". Do you have got any idea what is happening?
<didrocks> ogra_: hum, I didn't send a patch, just the branch with compiz vanilla as I was thinking you were handling the gcc4.7 fixes :)
<didrocks> ogra_: anyway, -Werror will be fine for now
<didrocks> micahg: small question on the chromium build: I have no webgl support (no acceleration on the browser), my intel card is pretty descent, any idea?
<ogra_> didrocks, you gave me a tree that has sed parsing CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS
<pitti> glatzor: I haven't seen this before, no; I can vaguely remember a pygobject bug about gio being broken for async operations, though
<ogra_> for gles arches
<didrocks> ogra_: oh right
<ogra_> thats what i tried building
<Sweetshark> seb128: uploading libreoffice_3.4.5+really3.4.4-0ubuntu1 right now, btw ...
<ogra_> but i think what you drop isnt enough
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, seems so
<glatzor> pitti, I only see those when building on launchpad
<pitti> glatzor: might be gnome bug 671139
<ogra_> sadly Werror still shows up everywhere in the flags
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 671139 in introspection "need (transfer async) for io stream buffers" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=671139
<micahg> didrocks: not offhand
<didrocks> micahg: from the google help, it seems they require mesa 7.9, but it's fine, isn't it?
<didrocks> micahg: I had it for a while, but not since last week
<micahg> it should be
<micahg> didrocks: which build are you running?
<seb128> didrocks, webgl is a configure flag in webkit, not sure if that's the case for chromium as well
<ogra_> didrocks, it seems like cmake/CompizCommon.cmake has Werror hardcoded
<didrocks> micahg: the one we have in quantal
<seb128> didrocks, we didn't turn it on for the standalone webkit yet
<pitti> glatzor: does that break the build?
<pitti> glatzor: we still have a lot of buildds on hardy kernels, some on lucid
<didrocks> seb128: it's built with it, but I have to use --ignore-gpu-blacklist
<glatzor> mvo, pitti  I think have to admit that I cannot get the test suite of aptdaemon running on the build bot.
<pitti> glatzor: glib acts up a lot on those old kernels
<micahg> didrocks: hrm, maybe there's some bad detection logic there, or the GPU is blacklisted for some other reason
<didrocks> seb128: I notice, some of my animations for the quickly html template are pretty slow to render :)
<glatzor> pitti, now the packagekit tests fail again without any changes to them .... https://launchpadlibrarian.net/106846697/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-i386.aptdaemon_0.43%2Bbzr830-0~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<didrocks> micahg: who should I talk to?
<didrocks> ogra_: argh, feel free to patch it then :/
<ogra_> hmpf, k
 * micahg would suggest checking for a bug on crbug.com
<didrocks> ok, will have a look then
 * ogra_ tries something different
<pitti> glatzor: so that happens consistently on the buildds, or sometimes on the buildds, and never locally?
<glatzor> pitti,  the test suits runs without any errors on my local system (in quantal and wheezy). in the build before another test was failing but the once reported to be failed in 830~ppa1 had been successfull.
<pitti> glatzor: so either a race condition, or it depends on which particular buildd you catch?
<glatzor> pitti, so I re-uploaded the same source now with an increased version number only to try another buildd
<glatzor> pitti, I haven't yet looked at the names of the buildds
<ogra_> didrocks, hacked the cmake file directly for this testbuild, seems with that Werror is gone now, will report back if it survives  the build now
<didrocks> ogra_: excellent, thanks! :)
<ogra_> well, but thats indeed not the right thing to do for a general upload
<ogra_> didrocks, ok, survived ... i'm at 53% now (it used to die at 51)
<ogra_> but i'm not sure how we should hack the file properly without affecting all builds
<didrocks> ogra_: \o/
<didrocks> ogra_: hum, I would say "don't worry for now" as the next version of compiz we will push will have the patch merged
<didrocks> ogra_: so at some point, the real gcc4.7 fixes for the armel part will be neede
<didrocks> needed*
<ogra_> didrocks, well, i need a working binary "yesterday"
<ogra_> compiz ftbfs makes all arm image builds fail
<ogra_> which isnt so good for A1
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> ogra_: indeed, so just push that version
<ogra_> with the manually hacked cmake ?
<ogra_> k
<didrocks> ogra_: yep, sounds good to me ;)
<ogra_> sigh ... though that will be really hard ... the gles patch will fail to apply then since it touches the same file to set the gles options ... i wonder if we shouldnt just disable the gles patch :)
 * ogra_ tries that with another testbuild 
<didrocks> ogra_: at this point, just do whatever is best for you :)
<didrocks> (sorry, in a hangout)
<ogra_> heh, indeed
<didrocks> as you told me there is no driver ready yet for armel, the damage seems to be very low :)
<ogra_> well, we dont care about armel ... but yeah, there is no driver for armhf yet :P
 * ogra_ will waer an "armel is dead" T-shirt every day at the next UDS to get that change across :) 
<ogra_> *wear
<ogra_> GAH !
<ogra_> without the gles patch it indeed tries to build crap like cube and dies there
 * ogra_ curses, i'm supposed to work on totally different things today, sigh
<seb128> mvo, hey, do you really need sponsoring for https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/software-properties/fix-policykit-prompt-on-startup/+merge/104655 ? ;-)
<mvo> seb128: code review I think or did someone do that?
<seb128> mvo, oh ok, you do code review for those ... it's showing on the sponsoring queue, I was trying to help dholbach with the "there are over 100 items on the queue"
<mvo> seb128: well, its not required, it just would be nice
<seb128> mvo, ok, I guess it can stay on the sponsoring queue until that happens ;-)
<glatzor> pitti, it was really a buildd issue. on mercury all builds fine
<glatzor> yeah!
<pitti> glatzor: I blame the hardy kernel then :)
<pitti> good night everyone!
<glatzor> mvo, pitti, you can now use ppa:aptdaemon-developers/python3 to port your software.
<glatzor> pitti, good evening martin!
<mvo> glatzor: awsome, when can I upload?
<pitti> glatzor: \o/
<sgringwe> jasoncwarner_, ping
<sgringwe> jasoncwarner_, ping
<nsbig> Where do I download the shared library (.so) files for PAM? I tried 'sudo apt-get install pam-modules' and it installs, but pam_access.so is missing.
<RAOF> nsbig: This isn't a support channel, but pam-modules (at least in Quantal, and I see no reason why this would have changed) is the package which contains pam_access.so.
<nsbig> libpam-modules is the package.
<RAOF> Yeah, that one.
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-06-05
<pitti> Good morning
<robert_ancell> RAOF, what provides xkeyboard-config.pc?
<RAOF> xkb-data?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, oh, its one of hose old ones in /usr/share
<RAOF> Not so much one of those old ones as one of those arch-indep ones, yes :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, nah, most packages moved from /usr/share/pkgconfig to /usr/lib/pkgconfig well before arch independence
<glatzor> hello to the early bird, pitti
<glatzor> good morning
<pitti> hey glatzor, guten Morgen
<pitti> glatzor: nice announcement!
<TheMuso> ~~~/c
<pitti> TheMuso: bless you :)
<TheMuso> ~heh
<TheMuso> Yay for compiz and orca keybinding clashes/weirdness causing such issues in terminal windows...
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Hey didrocks!
<didrocks> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> I'm pretty good.
<RAOF> Back at boot camp-y-thing this morning, but that was long enough ago that I'm now invigorated rather than exhausted :)
<RAOF> Hows about your fine self?
<didrocks> I'm good as well, busy ubuntu week-end, so trying to get a non too mad week. I hope we can soon tackle this unity runtime crash when rebuilt on quantal gcc and boost
<RAOF> Nothing says ?fun? like a build-chain related crash!
<didrocks> RAOF: it clearly seems so :)
<Sweetshark> moin
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va?
<pitti> hey seb128
<didrocks> seb128: meeting report reminder!
<seb128> didrocks, lut, nickel, et toi ?
<seb128> didrocks, oh, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: ça va bien :)
<seb128> pitti, hey, wie gehts?
<pitti> gut, danke!
 * pitti just sent his first kernel patch to LKML and is now waiting for getting flamed
<glatzor> morning mvo
<glatzor> mvo: I cherry pick some fixes for the Python2 version of aptdaemon in lp:~aptdaemon-developers/aptdaemon/0.4x to upload it to Debian. This would also a good candidate for Precise
<seb128> pitti, it wouldn't be the full kernel contributor experience if they just say thanks ;-)
<seb128> hey glatzor
<pitti> exactly!
<mvo> glatzor: great, I can prepare a update
<glatzor> morning seb128 !
<glatzor> how are you
<glatzor> ?
<seb128> glatzor, good! how are you?
<glatzor> seb128, fine. I am currently on vacations.
<glatzor> mvo, perhaps some other bug fixes will go in
<mvo> glatzor: cool, there is one I subscribed you too just some minutes ago that appears on errors.ubuntu.com, I can look for the bugnumber
<glatzor> mvo, but could backport the fix of 659438 to oneiric? this would reduce my bug mail :)
<glatzor> mvo, the fix should already by in the 0.4x branch :)
<glatzor> mvo, LP# 981124
<glatzor> mvo, I think that the GObject signal is a little picky about types
<glatzor> mvo, to reproduce aptdaemon.client.AptTransaction("/org/debian/apt/123", None).emit("space-changed", 123123213213122132131321321123123)
<alf_> didrocks: pong
<mvo> glatzor: eh, but that is emited as int64, no? do we actually have sizes that exceed that?
<Sweetshark> seb128: do we have a desktop meeting today? I carelessly created a wikipage for it already ....
<glatzor> mvo, right, but the space-changed signal of client.AptTransaction only accepted a GObject.TYPE_INT
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, thanks for creating the wiki page, I'm about to send the reminder email ... we will have a meeting if anyone has a topic to discuss as usual
<glatzor> mvo, there are also some broken third party packages which report really huge sizes :)
<glatzor> mvo, I replaced all GObject.TYPE_INT by TYPE_INT64 where required
<didrocks> alf_: hey, I think that ogra_ already went ahead, but FYI, your armhf patch doesn't compile with gcc 4.7
<didrocks> (and -Werror)
<BigWhale> Good Morning.
<didrocks> alf_: on compiz :)
<didrocks> hey BigWhale
<alf_> didrocks: ok, I will contact ogra
<mvo> glatzor: aha, I see, so this affects only older versions that use INT instead of INT64?
<mvo> glatzor: but dosn't the bugreport show UInt64? or am I (still) missing something here .)?
<BigWhale> didrocks, vive la France! :>
<didrocks> BigWhale: c'est plutôt l'angleterre qui est en fête aujourd'hui, mais d'accord, vive la France ;)
<BigWhale> Now... I need someone to replace existing keybinder with keybinder-3.0 :)
<BigWhale> didrocks, now you overloaded my translation matrix ... :'(
<didrocks> BigWhale: you knew it was going to be dangerous. Fortunately, google should have the answer ;)
<BigWhale> That I know. :)
<BigWhale> Oh, I know about UK being all happy and stuff, but since here are so many French people ...
<BigWhale> and they are becoming more and more important ... :D
<alf_> ogra_: Hi! Anything I can do to help with the compiz armhf build failure?
<didrocks> heh ;)
<glatzor> mvo, right. the value received value for the property from the daemon is a correct dbus.Int64()
<glatzor> mvo, but the segfaults happen when emitting the space-changed signal in the client. and the signal type was set to INT and not to INT64. So if the dbus.Int64 value was higher than an INT it fails
<ogra_> alf_, well, the GLES code seems to produce warnings with gcc-4.7 ... since upstream sets Werror by default that makes it fail on arm builds now
<pitti> is rhythmbox working for anyone else in quantal today? it just hangs here without any window
<pitti> apparently due to the U1 music store
<seb128> pitti, ENOQUANTAL for me
<seb128> i.e I'm still on precise so I can't test
<alf_> ogra_: Hmm, do you have a link to any build logs? I am not on quantal, so no gcc 4.7 for me yet...
<didrocks> pitti: was working 2 days ago, let me try again
<didrocks> pitti: working and u1ms as well, let me see what happened since yesterday (didn't upgrade yet)
<didrocks> ah, newer rythmbox
<didrocks> let's see
<ogra_> alf_, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/1:0.9.7.8-0ubuntu2/+build/3537962
<didrocks> pitti: still working here after this morning upgrade
<ogra_> alf_, use a chroot ;)
<alf_> ogra_: Will probably do that, it seems that the fixes are trivial. Is updating the linaro-gles2-debianpatches branches good for you, or do you prefer some other way?
<ogra_> alf_, well, i wont maintain any patch anymore in quantal (as discussed at UDS, the GLES bits should be merged before the next upload)
<ogra_> so as long as it lands in the compiz code i'm fine :)
<alf_> ogra_: ok, so you are saying there is no need to update the package now if the fixes are in the new codebase (they are by the way)?
<ogra_> alf_, right, if there are fixes they should happen in the upstream tree
<alf_> ogra_: ok, there is nothing to do here then :)
<ogra_> are you sure the warnings dont happen with the upstream tree ?
<glatzor> bye mvo pitti and seb128
<alf_> ogra_: I am sure about that particular warning, but the code in compiz/gles2 (which will be merged into trunk) is changing fast so will probably need to recheck.
<ogra_> that would be good :) -Werror is "the evil" during dev phases IMHO
<ogra_> (it surely makes sense for releases, but during development ... not so much)
<BigWhale> How do I list all the packages that depend on a certain package?
<BigWhale> I want to know which packages depend on keybinder
<geser> apt-cache rdepends (or reverse-depends from ubuntu-dev-tools)
<chrisccoulson> hello peoples
<ogra_> arent you supposed to still celebrate monarchy ?
<ogra_> :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> yes
<chrisccoulson> too much to do though. no rest for the wicked ;)
<ogra_> :)
 * Sweetshark just watched http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5twGTI_qw6o . need to lunch now ...
<bcurtiswx> good morning
<bcurtiswx> Congrats jbicha on MOTU :)
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: good morning and thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how is the queen party going? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, what queen? ;)
<desrt> anyone know how to use dejadup to restore only a specific subdirectory?
<chrisccoulson> i've managed to completely avoid it all weekend :)
<seb128> desrt, not sure, create the dir, right click on it in nautilus and pick the restore item?
<desrt> hmm
<desrt> timely.
<seb128> desrt, what I described seems to be working (tried here)
<desrt> will do, then
<seb128> but mterry probably has a better way
 * desrt just had a git incident
<mterry> seb128, doubtful, what's up?  (hi)
<seb128> mterry, hey
<seb128> mterry,
<seb128> <desrt> anyone know how to use dejadup to restore only a specific subdirectory?
<seb128> <seb128> desrt, not sure, create the dir, right click on it in nautilus and pick the restore item?
<seb128> <seb128> desrt, what I described seems to be working (tried here)
<seb128> basically
<mterry> desrt, you can do that, or you can click in the empty space of that directory and say "restore missing files"
<desrt> nice...
<seb128> mterry, will that not restore all the directories?
<seb128> oh, you can pick what to restore
<mterry> seb128, it will show you files that are in the backup but not in the directory and you can choose which to restore
<seb128> I tried to be smart where not needed :p
<seb128> deja-dup is smarter than me ;-)
<mterry> seb128, desrt: those two context menus really need some discoverability
<desrt> arghghgh vala bindings
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so you just take the days off but don't celebrate the queen back in exchange? I see ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yep :)
<desrt> seb128: hey.  where's my glib SRU?
<desrt> you promised :)
<seb128> desrt, it got rejected, made me start a discussion with the TB about SRU rules
<seb128> desrt, that's going to take a while
<seb128> desrt, basically it's over the level of changes the current SRU team feels confident validating as a SRU
<desrt> wtf
<desrt> seb128: can you at least cherry-pick the non-NULL app ID thing?
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I could cherry pick specific changes, I was still trying to get the update in but I need to get a TB approval for that
<desrt> seb128: so here's what we do
<desrt> cherry-pick all the patches, one or two at a time
<seb128> but maybe doing cherry picks first while that's discussed is better
<desrt> and then do the SRU saying "we carry all these patchs already anyway" :D
<seb128> desrt, well I could do that, or I could get the new version in, they just want SRU tracking for each change basically
<desrt> makes sense, actually
<seb128> desrt, i.e if I want the new version in I need 15 bugs with testcase, regression potential, etc
<desrt> seb128: is it the dbus stuff that's scaring them?
<jbicha> desrt: don't encourage them! ;)
<seb128> desrt, that was part of it, they judge incompetent to review a such diff
<seb128> desrt, I did filter things out of them but they still don't feel like confident acking a such diff
<seb128> desrt, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2012-June/001284.html
<seb128> desrt, if you want the details, I tried to summarize
<desrt> seb128: so the dbus stuff is really really unimportant
<desrt> since it's all for windows
<desrt> looking at the rest of the list there are some fixes for building on macos and/or with GNUstep installed
<bcurtiswx> seb128, it's causing more trouble for GNOME packages than it needs. There may not be a bug report about an issue yet, so its like we have to wait for someone to report a bug about it or create a bug report about it to make sure all patches in a micro release have a bug report associated
<desrt> neither of which impact your builders
<desrt> also adding a bunch of testcases -- also no impact on you
<desrt> GAppInfo: overwrite the DISPLAY only if it is set in the launch context looks interesting
<desrt> as well gmain: block child sources when blocking the parent
<desrt> GSocketControlMessage: Don't warn about unknown messages
<seb128> desrt, but basically the bottom line is that slangasek thinks we should document every change that goes in a stable serie or get a TB approval to say we trust the source
<desrt> and you probably really want Fix g_clear_object macro with C++ compilers
<jbicha> we could just move release day back a few weeks to catch the 3.x.2 releases instead ;)
<desrt> those are the only ones worth even thinking about
<desrt> which means that if you can get a green light to cherry-pick those, i wouldn't even worry about the rest of the upgrade
<seb128> desrt, I've a green line to cherry pick anything I want or to do the update if every commit is documented with an associated bug that get acked
<seb128> desrt, but I don't want to go that path of having 35 bugs if there are 35 commits in the update
<desrt> seb128: focus on those 5 ^^
<desrt> (with my application_id being the 5th)
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I can do that, I still want the rules changed
<desrt> understood
<seb128> but I can work on both sides at the same time
<seb128> in fact that might be easier
<desrt> the reason i ask is because we have our new developer tutorials being written right now
<desrt> and they're using GtkApplication in a way that's currently not working on ubuntu
<seb128> slangasek thinks I should get a MRE (micro release exception) for GNOME
<desrt> maybe for GNOME + sanitycheck
<bcurtiswx> seb128, were there issues with our more relaxed process for micro release updates? or was it other places and we just got caught in the wave of changes?
<seb128> which I will do, but I still think the rules need to be changed and not only worked around for us by getting a pass for GNOME
<desrt> some gnome microreleases are quite insane
<desrt> i don't think it's appropriate to give blanket cover there without a check by someone like you
<seb128> yeah, I'm arguing for "use best judgement, trust the maintainer who does the upload"
<seb128> but still with the SRU team reviewing the diff and acking or nacking
<seb128> I'm fine with them needing to be be convinced
<desrt> ah
<seb128> bcurtiswx, there was no "relaxed process"
<desrt> it's just right now the answer is no, unless you have all the paperwork
<seb128> yes
<seb128> slangasek says the TB didn't get a mandate to apply their best judgement on an upload
<seb128> they just got delegated powers to apply the rules
<bcurtiswx> seb128, as long as I don't have to make 5 bug reports for a microrelease with 5 patches, I think I'll be OK with having to type a little bit more.. I also don't want to have to type a storybook for every SRU i want to make.
<seb128> he also said pitti had extra powers by being a TB member so he could wave updates in if he though they made sense
<seb128> well bottom line, there is an open discussion
<desrt> seb128: the darker side of bureaucracy :)
<seb128> let's see how that goes
<pitti> not individually, just in a board decision
<seb128> pitti, do you remember if GNOME ever had a MRE?
<pitti> but really, I agree with seb128 that the SRU team should be able to decide that on a case by case basis
<pitti> seb128: yes, we had one for hardy LTS I believe
<seb128> pitti, I will apply for a permanent one I guess
<seb128> or one for precise at least
<pitti> but since the SRU team and slangasek just decided to make the process tighter, I'm not sure whether they would
<seb128> slangasek says it's a TB call
<pitti> but IMHO the problems are not new upstream versions, the problem is how to make sure they don't regress
<pitti> which is a really tough one to do for things like glib
<seb128> right
<pitti> high-risk, high-benefit
<seb128> I don't blame them for freaking out on the debdiff of this one
<pitti> as opposed to many SRUs which are low-risk, low-benefit (the ones which got an explicit policy addition a few years back)
<seb128> the point release added a dbus server implementation
<seb128> which is only for win32 but still it makes the diff hard to read ;-)
<bcurtiswx> how was the SRU team involved with GNOME SRU's before compared to how they want to be now? Is it a huge change, or just tightening up the security on it?
<kenvandine> for gnome stuff i've always tried to do a micro-release upload if it fixed bugs that affected us as opposed to just pulling the patches
<kenvandine> but if there wasn't fixes i was looking for, didn't both to go look for releases to upload
<aquarius> when trying to upgrade, Update Manager says that I'll be installing packages from untrusted sources... and the list of packages from untrusted sources is everything that is planned to be upgraded. This worries me, because as far as I can tell I'm just getting them from the main archive. Can I verify that somehow? Might I have lost the signing key for the main archive?
<kenvandine> aquarius, apt-key list
<kenvandine> what does that return?
<kenvandine> Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key
<kenvandine> ?
<aquarius> kenvandine, ah, I haven't lost the key, then; that's in there
<aquarius> kenvandine, to take an example, one thing that wants to be upgraded is winbind, which apt-cache policy says that I have from precise-security and wants to install from precise-updates
<aquarius> so perhaps I do not have the key for precise-updates?
<dobey> aquarius: are you using a mirror or the official archive?
<kenvandine> ah
<aquarius> dobey, the gb mirror
<aquarius> I can't see a key in apt-key list about updates, but I don't know whether the updates are signed with the official key or their own key
<dobey> aquarius: http://askubuntu.com/questions/110118/gpg-error-while-updating
<aquarius> dobey, that's not the problem I have
<aquarius> it's not throwing an *error* so much as trapping a condition it doesn't like
<aquarius> heh
<dobey> aquarius: if you run apt-get update again, does it complain about signature on the archive files?
<aquarius> I have, however, just tried the apt-get clean and then apt-get update from the command line, and now update-manager works.
<aquarius> how annoying. :)
<aquarius> thanks, pal :)
<dobey> heh
<Sweetshark> pitti: did the tech board get the request for a LibreOffice MRE? I just got a reply about moderation so far ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, it's on the public archive at least
<Sweetshark> seb128: k, thanks
<dobey> Sweetshark: i haven't heard any replies about my mre request for u1 either :-/
<bcurtiswx> who's working on getting GTK 3.5.1 into Quantal ?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, robert_ancell but it's blocking on Cimi to update unico
<seb128> gtk changing some of the theming stuff and the theme segfaults
<bcurtiswx> seb128, OK i need it for empathy 3.5.2 and also someone to sync telepathy-glib from debian
<mhr3> seb128, gir and multiarch? no worky?
<seb128> mhr3, no
<seb128> mhr3, that has not been done yet
<mhr3> seb128, patches on the horizon?
<seb128> mhr3, if you are going to work on one maybe ;-)
<mhr3> yea... no :)
<mhr3> didrocks, fyi ^^
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, would you sync telepathy-glib from debian after A1 freeze for me?
<kenvandine> sure
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, much thanks :)
<didrocks> mhr3: yep, unmultiarching the gir file :)
<seb128> didrocks, kenvandine, Sweetshark, Ursinha`, mterry, Laney, cyphermox_, tkamppeter: it's meeting time if anyone has a topic
<cyphermox_> seb128: no topic for me.
<didrocks> nothing for me
<kenvandine> nothing from me...
<Sweetshark> nothing here, spat it all to the wiki
<kenvandine> but every week i forget that my calendar entry is off by an hour :)
<seb128> hehe
<mterry> nope
<bcurtiswx> The official word on MRE for GNOME is still in the air/being talked about, right?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, yes
<bcurtiswx> seb128, ty
<seb128> yw
<desrt> aww
<desrt> seb calls the meetings now :)
<Sweetshark> desrt: yeah, isnt that cute?
<Sweetshark> desrt: thankfully he is not doing it yet in french!
<kenvandine> *yet* :-D
<desrt> Sweetshark: i'll note that the nationality of our leader did not change...
<cyphermox_> next week...
<cyphermox_> seb128: ^
<seb128> right!
<Sweetshark> desrt: you are canadian, so your are half french anyway, right?
<desrt> Sweetshark: my last name may have tipped you off to that, rather
<cyphermox_> Sweetshark: outside of Quebec there are very few Canadians that actually speak french :)
<Sweetshark> cyphermox_: But I bet you can start a flamewar anywhere in canada with that topic.
<cyphermox_> Sweetshark: I don't think so
<cyphermox_> Sweetshark: I'd be tempted to say instead that I wouldn't want to be caught speaking french is some parts of Canada :)
<bcurtiswx> seb128, it seems cimi wont' work on the unico , unassigned themself from bug #1000545
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1000545 in gtk+3.0 "Update to 3.5.2" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000545
<seb128> bcurtiswx, that was sorted since, he got allocated work time to do it next week
<bcurtiswx> seb128, OK great. I'll get a bug for empathy 3.5.2 up then so I dont' forget anything.
<desrt> mterry: thanks again
<mterry> desrt, worked? awesome
 * kenvandine heads afk for a couple hours, bbiab
<desrt> saved me at least a few hours of rewriting code :p
<bcurtiswx> for debian sync is there any reason I should avoid experimental vs. unstable ?
<ogra_> if you are confident the quality of the package you pull from experimental is good enough for a release ...
<bcurtiswx> ogra_, great, thanks :)
<desrt> lulz.  http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/umavd/iama_ubuntu_community_manager_at_canonical/
<seb128> micahg, hey, how is firefox 13 looking? did the final version got testing yet? when will it be uploaded?
<micahg> seb128: will be released later this evening, in the middle of testing
<seb128> micahg, great, no issue so far with testing I guess then?
<micahg> looks fine though overall
<seb128> good
<stgraber> micahg: "will be released later this evening" <- but uploaded post-alpha1 right?
<micahg> stgraber: quantal will skip the release :), 14b6 will be uploaded after the freeze
<stgraber> micahg: k
<bcurtiswx> good night all
<micahg> stgraber: or it'll magically get uploaded to quantal-proposed :)
 * RAOF takes it that there's no meeting today?
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF sorry, had a kid meltdown...just back now.
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso RAOF bryceh (robert is sick) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-06-05
<jasoncwarner_> if you have agenda items, please add them.
<bryceh> none
<jasoncwarner_> and make sure you fill in fun details for the week!
<bryceh> done
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, bryceh
<TheMuso> None and done for me too.
 * TheMuso crawls back under his blanket. :p
<RAOF> :)
<TheMuso> Its somewhat windy here...
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-06-06
<cyphermox_> RAOF: you using mk-sbuild for btrfs snapshot-based chroots much?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> It's my default setup now.
<cyphermox_> I was trying to build new ones today and ran into issues with running the finish script
<cyphermox_> I've just started using that setup ;)
<RAOF> Hm. I think that last time I ran mk-sbuild I had a problem with the finish script.
<cyphermox_> looks like the source chroot can't be referred to as $chroot_name-source anymore
<RAOF> Yeah, that'd be right.
<cyphermox_> ok
<cyphermox_> in that case, I'll send a merge request for ubuntu-dev-tools to fix this
<RAOF> I think.
<TheMuso> What? chroot-source no longer works? What are we supposed to use then?
<cyphermox_> TheMuso: source:chroot
 * TheMuso sighs. Schroot is changing too much for my liking, thanks.
<cyphermox_> TheMuso: looks like it's not actually a very new change, just something that wasn't really made to be used in mk-sbuild
<cyphermox_> it only appears to me as being an issue when you try to use the lvm or btrfs based chroots
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> grr the way script-config works has changed too...
<TheMuso> Its now config-profile or some such, and it has to be a directory, and not a single file.
<TheMuso> I was using a script-common-build to augment the mount script to add an additional fstab line for a build LV.
<TheMuso> In the cases where I don't use tmpfs for building.
<cyphermox_> yeah, I also was using a script from the security team's sbuild howto, and that was exploding in my face
<TheMuso> yup
<TheMuso> What did you have to re-implement to get the same functionality back, or did you just remove it for now?
<cyphermox_> I just dropped it, but I suspect it probably works kind of like a simple list of scripts to run
<cyphermox_> anyone using UEFI on precise here?
<cyphermox_> TheMuso: the script I was using was just to get ddebs, so it wasn't critical
<RAOF> TheMuso: Hm. I think I've always used the config-profile stuff
<RAOF> Why would you want ddebs in the chroot?
<RAOF> Oh, unless it's for reproducing bugs.
<cyphermox_> RAOF: getting them out of the chroot
<TheMuso> hrm ok, I used a file that Kees wrote to use an LV for package building, i.e /var/cache/buildtmp, and a dir was created inside that for every schroot instance to host files that was bind mounted to /build.
<TheMuso> So I could build multiple packages at once with the files on disk.
<TheMuso> Now I use tmpfs for all smallish stuff, but still, its nice to have around.
<RAOF> cyphermox_: mk-sbuild by default installs pkgbinarymangler, which strips out the ddebs and dumps them in ~/Builds
<cyphermox_> RAOF: perhaps you know: do you have a trick to turn on and off universe when building packages?
 * TheMuso drops for now.
<RAOF> cyphermox_: I do not, no.
<cyphermox_> RAOF: ddebs: not sure what the exact idea was, again, jsut stolen from security without thinking much. Perhaps it was a script to steal my passwords ;)
<RAOF> cyphermox_: Actually, I think it'd be pretty easy to do a main-only builder config...
<cyphermox_> yes, it would
<RAOF> I haven't *got* one, but I can see how it'd go ?
<cyphermox_> but switching between both so that I don't need to have twice as many schroots is what I'd like to do :)
<RAOF> Oh, that's what I mean.
<cyphermox_> or without having to go muck around in the source chroot manually every time
<RAOF> sbuild runs apt-get update by default, so all you need to do is replace sources.list pre-build.
<cyphermox_> RAOF: yes, I'm just refining some sort of idea of how to do it
<RAOF> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026080/ in /etc/schroot/setup.d/60add-local-repository is almost all the way there.
<cyphermox_> indeed
<RAOF> Oh, but you need to remove the fatal with the new schroot.
<cyphermox_> where does this file come from?
<RAOF> It's what I cooked up to handle build-against-built-packages.
<RAOF> Really I should fold this into mk-sbuild, because it's broadly useful.
<cyphermox_> yup, really useful, thanks!
<jdstrand> cyphermox_, RAOF: fyi, the security team uses a tool called 'umt' (in a bzr branch) that among a lot of other things, will handle building with whatever components you want (with sane defaults that mimic the buildds) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/BuildEnvironment
<jdstrand> people are aware of that page, but often they stop at the umt step...
<cyphermox_> jdstrand: thanks. I just found that umt was getting in the complicated side
<cyphermox_> jdstrand: yeah, that's what I did
<jdstrand> oh?
<jdstrand> umt build
<jdstrand> that's it :)
 * cyphermox_ goes back to reading
<cyphermox_> setting it up, I mean
<jdstrand> I see. maybe-- I know we tried to make that easier. feel free to ask if you have questions or the directions are unclear
<cyphermox_> but far more than that I wish I didn't have to put files in /etc; but it seems like most of these steps are no longer necessary
<cyphermox_> jdstrand: I'll review and do a honest try at umt and let you know ;)
<jdstrand> cool! :)
<jdstrand> the whole team has standardized on it so we can do reproducible builds. but beyond that, there are neat things like 'compare-log' and 'compare-bin'
<jdstrand> and 'check'
<jdstrand> all that really helps make sure the packaging is sane and to verify you changed what you meant to change
<jdstrand> anyhoo, you are already sold on trying it, so I should stop selling it :)
<dobey> sigh :(
<dobey> ubuntu server does not like me
<cyphermox_> jdstrand: I was already referring to your page for setting up the chroots, just not using umt
<cyphermox_> jdstrand: though now I've scripted my system setup to a point where I almost don't have to do anything
<jdstrand> cyphermox_: scripted the setting up a system to do builds or scripting the builds?
<cyphermox_> setting up my development system(s)
<cyphermox_> next will be setting up my "local buildd", when I have spare time
<jdstrand> yeah-- we could definitely script setting up umt, but it just hasn't been a priority
<jdstrand> I have a build VM that I use when I am building untrusted sources. it could be useful to script all this so others could do the same...
<cyphermox_> jdstrand: well, what I used to have was a setup with reprepro, pbuilder and rebuildd to get to a point very much like a local PPA
<jdstrand> that's kinda cool. I didn't bother with any of the ftp upload business
<cyphermox_> but I'm using sbuild now instead of pbuilder, so since that has been torn down in a reinstall some time ago, I haven't taken the time to set it up again
 * jdstrand nods
<cyphermox_> it should be trivial to fix up rebuildd to not require pbuilder
<jdstrand> we like sbuild because it is what the buildds use (though I think they still use a really hacked up version based on an ancient script
<jdstrand> )
<jdstrand> but then we use umt to do all the buildd hacks like making sure main only builds with main, restricted only witn main and restricted, -security only with release and -security, etc
<RAOF> Can anyone remember what GPU Robert has on his primary devel system? It's intel, right?
<hyperair> Robert as in Sarvatt?
<RAOF> Robert as in Robert Ancell.
<RAOF> I'm just seeking to be lazy in the construction of my system-compositor PPA.
<TheMuso> RAOF: I *think* last I read that he had radeon, but that may be incorrect.
<RAOF> Hm. That actually rings a bell.
<RAOF> If so, boo. It's the least well tested one :/
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<cyphermox_> morning pitti
<TheMuso> Whoops, wrong window.
<didrocks> good morning
<knome> hey, somebody able to look at #1008682 ? (that's a dup with a better description)
<knome> it's possible that it happens with xfwm (xfce) only, but it would be nice to confirm that first
<glatzor> morning mvo
<mvo> hey glatzor, good morning!
<mvo> glatzor: you mentioned apt-key and chroot support, we can add that to the apt apt-key
<glatzor> mvo, a -o parameter that would be add to the apt-config call?
<glatzor> mvo, an -o parameter that would be added to the apt-config call?
<glatzor> mvo, but this would not result in parsing the apt configuration of the chroot
<mvo> glatzor: hm, hm, could we simply do a "chroot /path/to/the/chroot apt-key  foo" ?
<mvo> glatzor: for in code: pid=os.fork(); if pid == 0: os.chroot(); subprocess.call() ?
<glatzor> mvo,  this would require that the chroot contains a vaild apt installation?
<mvo> glatzor: meh, indeed
<mvo> glatzor: you can set APT_CONFIG in the environemnt, that should get around the config parsing problem
<glatzor> mvo, but it would only load the main config and not the snippets
<glatzor> mvo, if the main config isn't available it will even fail completely
<glatzor> mvo, furthermore the APT_CONFIG config is only loaded additionally to the configuration of the main system
<mvo> glatzor: right, we would have to make sure there is a main config that is valid and that contains Dir::Etc::parts to point to either a empty dir or to the chroot snippets
<glatzor> mvo, dir::etc::parts would have to specify an absolute path then
<mvo> glatzor: right, and if APT_CONFIG contains Dir::Etc::main then the default conf would not be read
<mvo> glatzor: indeed, its a bit cumbersome, but possible, not sure if its worth the hassle :/
<mvo> glatzor: but I do like the idea of not dulicating all the gpg driving code in two places
<glatzor> mvo, rights perhaps a chroot is the cleanest approach
<glatzor> mvo, we also require this for dpkg
<glatzor> in python-apt
<glatzor> mvo, and in a test suite i could drop a fake script
<glatzor> mvo, would this be ok for you?
<seb128> hey
<mvo> glatzor: yes, that sounds ok, so we would generate the config on the fly basilcy in the _TMPDIR ?
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va ?
<seb128> lut didrocks, ouais, et toi ?
<didrocks> seb128: nickel ;)
<glatzor> mvo, hm. not exactly. I would just call apt-key with the chroot and it would have to get the config from the chroot completely
<glatzor> subprocess.Popen(["chroot", "apt-key", "add", "BLIBLALBU"], preexec_fn=lambda: os.chroot("/tmp/mychrot"))
<glatzor> mvo, oh wait. then we cannot read the key file anymore :)
<glatzor> mvo, I think that you used gnupg calls directly since apt-key doesn't any keys on stdin
<glatzor> mvo, what about tmpconfig.write(apt_pkg.config.dump())  os.environ["APT_CONFIG"] = tmpconfig_path ?
<glatzor> mvo, that way we could make sure that apt-key uses the same config as the apt.cache.Cache()
<mvo> glatzor: sounds sensible
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<glatzor> mvo, the wait statement is ok?
<glatzor> mvo, I would also like to add a parse_list_keys_output() to allow an async list_keys()
<jibel> is poppler-data on desktop's plate ? can you look at bug 1009052 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1009052 in poppler-data "CJK Installation fails with error: poppler-data : Breaks: cmap-adobe-gb1 (<= 0+20090930-2)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009052
<glatzor> mvo: Should the path of the apt-key binary be configurable? Dir::Bin::Apt-key?
<mvo> glatzor: I think so
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, did you manage to avoid the queen for the whole w.e? ;-)
<mvo> glatzor: "the wait statement is ok"> which one was that? sorry, multitasking is hard :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, pretty much :)
<glatzor> mvo, the functions in the auth module feature an additional wait statement which is false by default. if true the method will return the subprocess.Popen instance of apt-key. I would like to poll the subprocess from the gobject main loop in aptdaemon to not block on the call
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson!
<glatzor> mvo, but on the other side I could fork in the worker
<glatzor> mvo, perhaps this is cleaner. since we don't have got any wait statements somewhere else in python-apt
 * glatzor tends to write 1000 things in one APIs :)
<mvo> glatzor: yeah, having it in the worker would be better I think as it makes the API easier
<Sweetshark> http://www.uberlin.co.uk/what-i-know-about-germans/ <- if there ever is a UDS in germany, this is the survival guide ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, that seems rather advertisement than a guide :p
<Sweetshark> well the myth about punctuality for example can be dispelled by me acting as a counterexample ;)
<bcurtiswx> good morning
<seb128> bcurtiswx, hey
<bcurtiswx> hi seb128
<seb128> chrisccoulson, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/firefox/+bugs
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is that list of test issues uptodate and do you really want to track them for precise still?
<pitti> jibel: sorry, running out of time for the zh image fix, I'm afraid; something for next week
<pitti> jibel: feel free to assign the bug to me
<bcurtiswx> anyone know why the max resolution Ubuntu sees on a desktop is 1600x1020 4:3 but the monitor has 2560x1600 16:10
<bcurtiswx> im using the NVIDIA driver
<jkbe> hi
<jkbe> i have installed ubuntu 12.04 on a few intel desktops allready and i still have the same problem, my system is a intel i7 3930k and asus p9x79 deluxe motherboard, the other intel desktop i installed it on was a i7 920 with the x58 chipset mobo. They both had the same problem:
<jkbe> the problem is that i cant click/select some buttons/windows
<jkbe> it's like the gui is freezing but its not if i check in a terminal
<jkbe> everything works perfectly if i go non-gui
<jkbe> The same problem persists if i install the nvidia drivers so i dont think its gpu related
<jkbe> I've searched google for hours now and i installed several other linux distro's, they all had the same problem
<jkbe> any chance i can fix this?
<hggdh> bryceh: I am trying to test bug 825624, but I am confused by (1) how I select latin; how I see it working. Can you help?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 825624 in xkeyboard-config "patch: added dead_hook and dead_horn to latin keyboard layout" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825624
<bryceh> hggdh, yeah one sec
<bryceh> hggdh, I've updated the bug description with a more detailed set of steps.
<dobey> jkbe: this isn't really a help channel. have you filed a bug report about it?
<jkbe> i did a few months ago but it's dead now, there are many bugposts about it but not a fix
<dobey> ok
<jkbe> is there any channel where i can go with this problem?
<dobey> jkbe: #ubuntu is the main help channel. i think there might be an ubuntu-xorg channel too perhaps, which would be a better place
<bcurtiswx> Sarvatt, you there?
<mterry> mvo, hello.  So one of my work items is to split out the release-upgrade stuff in update-manager to a separate source.  Did you have a preferred name for that?  Left to my own devices, I might name it "ubuntu-upgrader" but welcome whatever thoughts you have
<mvo> mterry: yeah, something like ubuntu-release-upgrader sounds good to me
<mterry> mvo, ok
<hggdh> bryceh: ả does not look like a horned 'a' to me. Is this what I should see?
<BigWhale> Greetings... So if I wanted to talk with somebody about Network Manager, who would be the right person? :)
<mterry> BigWhale, cyphermox_
<cyphermox_> hey hey
<BigWhale> awesome!
<jcastro> mterry: thanks, I was just about to throw him under the bus
<mterry> hggdh, I see some sort of a with something on top.  Not sure what horned means?
<BigWhale> thanks
<cyphermox_> hggdh: what I see is 'a' with a kind of cedila on top
<cyphermox_> jcastro: thanks for the support :)
<hggdh> mterry, cyphermox_ : this is bug 825624 -- adding Vietnamese accents
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 825624 in xkeyboard-config "patch: added dead_hook and dead_horn to latin keyboard layout" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825624
<cyphermox_> sweet fun :D
<BigWhale> cyphermox_, anyway, it appears that there is some race condition with networking and VPN.  you connect to a wifi, then VPN starts to connect, but before VPN connection is established, some applications can already connect to the network, bypassing the VPN
<cyphermox_> BigWhale: that's expected
<cyphermox_> BigWhale: there is no connected-to-vpn signal, just a connected signal
<BigWhale> yes, I know. but I was thinking if there is anything that can be done about it
<cyphermox_> right now, not without a lot of work
<cyphermox_> BigWhale: fortunately, that work is "kind of" planned already; there needs to be some rework to support having connections depend on other connections and prioritization
<ricotz> hello desktopers
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi :), how come that there is already a firefox 14.0 beta 6?
<cyphermox_> hggdh: maybe try with o or u; you should see it much more easily
<BigWhale> cyphermox_, ok, I am glad that it is already noted and people know about it. Awesome.
<hggdh> ỏ ủ :-)
<cyphermox_> it is a vietnamese character, but not the horn; that's the above hook
<hggdh> cyphermox_: thanks. I will fail the SRU, then
<cyphermox_> hggdh: does it do the same with the 3rdlevel and 4-level keys?
<BigWhale> cyphermox_, there's someone local here volunteering to fix this if nobody gets it done in two months or so. :)
<cyphermox_> BigWhale: you can tell them to hang around in #nm and speak to dcbw about it :)
<BigWhale> cyphermox_, noted and done. thanks!
<hggdh> cyphermox_: fourth level shows a blank (or a non-displayable char)
<cyphermox_> hggdh: ah, then yes, totally fails verification :)
<bryceh> hggdh, ả does look horned to me actually, so yes
<bryceh> hggdh, actually maybe it's not quite right; as per http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/01a1/latin_small_letter_o_with_horn.png
<bryceh> but I didn't find a+horned yet
<hggdh> bryceh: yeah, I expected it to be like a o cut horizontally at the middle
<bryceh> hggdh, aha ả is hooked
<hggdh> ả
<hggdh> aye
<hggdh> OK
<hggdh> reverting to -done
<hggdh> ảa
<hggdh> ả a
<bryceh> http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/1ea3/latin_small_letter_a_with_hook_above.png
<bryceh> hggdh, try doing it with shift held too.
<hggdh> ā
<hggdh> aa
<hggdh> Ā
<hggdh> bryceh: but nothing under the letter
<hggdh> I wonder if it would be better to have someone that reads/speaks Vietnamese to check on the bug...
<cyphermox> Hggdh, afaik there is no horned a, only u and o. But I'm very much a novice at vietnamese
<cyphermox> Also, neither the horn or hook should be under, there might only be a dot under
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-06-07
<bryceh> hggdh, cyphermox yeah think we could scrounge up a Vietnamese reader to test?
<bryceh> (and/or educate; I was going by assuming the bug reporter knew what he was talking about, but would be helpful to independently verify)
<chrisccoulson> what sets _NET_WM_DESKTOP_FILE on an applications window?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: You here and not sick today?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yep
<RAOF> Hurray!
<RAOF> Hope you're well recovered.
<robert_ancell> yeah, it was one of those 24hr things so wasn't too bad in the end
<RAOF> I think I'm in a position to hand off something you can use for developing the lightdm end of system-compositor integration.
<robert_ancell> cool
<RAOF> With the *tiny* problem that it's not trivially PPAable.
<RAOF> Because it's based on xserver 1.12, which will require a big song and dance to PPA.
<RAOF> But! It's very easy and safe to install locally alongside the existing X server.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, aren't we getting 1.12 for quantal anyway?
<RAOF> We are.
<RAOF> Just not yet.
<robert_ancell> approx how long?
<RAOF> (Or possibly 1.13, depending)
<RAOF> I guess I could actually do it now; we just had a preference for leaving the current stack so quantal testing is also closer to precise testing for a while.
<RAOF> And by “now” I mean “post A1”, obviously.
<RAOF> But if you wanted to start developing now it'd be reasonably easy for you to do so.
<robert_ancell> ok, send me the details!
<RAOF> First you need to clone a couple of git repositories: wayland, libxkbcommon, and $YOUR_GRAPHICS_DRIVER.
<RAOF> What is your graphics driver, by the way?
<RAOF> ...
<RAOF> You know, someone's scripted this. I'll just hunt that down!
<RAOF> robert_ancell: http://www.chaosreigns.com/wayland/buildscript/ (you're after the "master" buildscript) will get everything interesting bulit and installed; you'll then need to just pull a couple of my branches.
<RAOF> On inspection, I think that perhaps my “It'll totally be easy for you to start hacking” might be biased by my current setup which already has all the things you'd need to start hacking ☺
<RAOF> If you're *not* feeling like building on the order of 6 things from git and installing them locally, it's not going to be trivial for you to start hacking :)
<RAOF> You can see what the lightdm integration would need to look like here, though: https://github.com/RAOF/weston/blob/system-compositor/clients/simple-display-manager.c
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Interesting bits are global_handler, where it binds to the wl_display_manager interface, and add_system_client where it spawns an X server.
<robert_ancell> aight
<RAOF> Or, in fact, all of it, because there's not a whole lot to it ;)
<TheMuso> /aw/c
<robert_ancell> tremolux, ping
<GekiritZ> Hey all
<GekiritZ> I've been toying around with a laptop given to me by a friend that found it's early demise at the hands of a wall
<GekiritZ> Anger management issues
<GekiritZ> :P
<GekiritZ> In any case, the only thing busted is the screen, so I'm running it on an external display, installed Ubuntu from USB just fine
<GekiritZ> Even though there's no POST or visible BIOS on the external display, booting from USB worked with the display and the first run after installing Ubuntu also worked with the display
<GekiritZ> Now here's the catch and the reason I ended up here - after installing Ubuntu - I went on to updating the whole shabang through the update manager
<GekiritZ> 80% in - it failed for some reason - I was not really concerned (even though I should've been) so I just took my losses, reported, closed Update Manager and went on to reboot
<GekiritZ> And from there on out - no more external display
<GekiritZ> FN-Fkey combo doesn't bring it up - spamming possible BIOS buttons turns up blank - booting from USB gives me jack - tried an optical disc, both Windows and Ubuntu opticals
<GekiritZ> Nothing
<GekiritZ> Nada
<GekiritZ> Niente
<GekiritZ> Not sure what exact type the laptop is, it's a Compaq CQ62-series, that's about all the info I could gather from the product
<GekiritZ> The friend who gave it to me is about as computer savvy as a potato
<GekiritZ> So he doesn't know/care
<GekiritZ> Google is about as concise and helpful as AskJeeves on the subject
<GekiritZ> So I'm kinda at a loss... does anyone have any idea whatsoever? Is there a known keystroke combo I'm forgetting?
<GekiritZ> And how does the external display suddenly decide to stop functioning? I've swapped around multiple displays - the only one I haven't tried is jacking it up to my TV through HDMI
<GekiritZ> Any help whatsoever will be greatly appreciated - it's a decent piece of hardware and getting it to run properly on Ubuntu would make me such a huge happy camper
<GekiritZ> Whoops! relogged by accident XD
<GekiritZ> Anybody?
<GekiritZ> Well, swapped out harddrives
<GekiritZ> reinstalling ubuntu
<jasoncwarner_> GekiritZ might want to try #ubuntu, this channel is for ubuntu development.
<GekiritZ> Thanks Jason! Swapping asap
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, cava?
<didrocks> seb128: nickel, et toi?
<seb128> didrocks, nickel aussi ;-)
<ritz> chrisccoulson pingus
<ritz> ff seems to broken
<ritz> youtube aint loading
<ritz> Build identifier: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux x86_64; rv:14.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/14.0
<ritz> search ( Ctrl+K) is also broken
<ritz> nm, turns out https everywhere is screwing this up
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, good thanks. how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
<didrocks> good morning chrisccoulson :)
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks. how are you?
<larsu> seb128, haha, found the issue with bug #999827
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 999827 in indicator-appmenu "Nautilus missing Preferences (incorrect handling of appmenu and menu used together)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999827
<seb128> larsu, oh?
<seb128> larsu, is it nautilus doing weird stuff? :p
<larsu> no, the ubuntu_menuproxy plugin seems to override stuff. It's really weird. You get the app menu if you run with `UBUNTU_MENUPROXY= src/nautilus`
<larsu> but of course, the window menus will be back in the window in that case
<larsu> seb128, are there other gtk apps for which this is working?
<seb128> larsu, that being the "shell menu"?
<seb128> larsu, or mixing both?
<larsu> seb128, the shell menu
<seb128> larsu, I don't know of any application mixing both menus, but ted said bloatpad was working
<seb128> larsu, yes, you can try quadrapassel
<seb128> larsu: or tetravex
<larsu> seb128, but that doesn't have any window menus
<seb128> larsu, no, that's why I asked if you wanted an app using a shell menu or one mixing both :p
<larsu> seb128, oh sorry, mixing both please :)
<seb128> larsu, I don't think we had one mixing both, out of bloatpad that mentioned as the one is used for testing
<seb128> larsu, gtk-3-examples: /usr/share/doc/gtk-3-examples/examples/bloatpad.c.gz
<larsu> seb128, okay thanks. I'll fix it after lunch - just need to find a way to turn off dbusmenu (for some weird reason the menuproxy plugin gets triggered even though nautilus is using GMenu)
 * larsu --> lunch
<seb128> larsu, enjoy lunch
<larsu> seb128, so I was only semi-right before: dbusmenu *does* pick up the window menu of nautilus windows (which do not contain the shell menu)
<larsu> but not by error, but because nautilus is only half-ported to gmenu
<larsu> i.e. it exports an application menu, but its windows still use a gtk menu
<seb128> larsu: oh, they still use old menus and gmenus shell menu next to it?
<larsu> yes
<seb128> ok, I see, I guess full gmenus would work
<larsu> dbusmenu picks up the gtkmenu in the window and gives that to indicator-appmenu
<seb128> which is what bloatpad is using
<larsu> and indicator-appmenu doesn't care about the gmenu, because it already has a dbusmenu
<seb128> ok
<larsu> seb128, bloatpad is using gmenu for both app and window menus
<larsu> which is why it works
<seb128> so the mixed case has not been considered from the appmenu side
<larsu> apparently
<seb128> hum, k
<seb128> I wonder if that's worth supporting, i.e how transient that situation is
<larsu> possible fixes: (1) fix nautilus to use gmenu on its windows, too (which seems like a lot of work
<larsu> (2) fix indicator-appmenu to support this case
<larsu> in either case, I'd like to run this by ted or desrt first
<seb128> I would vote (2) since it's likely other apps will do that and we can't assure they will be all "fixed" by release time
<seb128> yeah, sure
<seb128> larsu: thanks for looking to it!
<larsu> seb128, I tend to lean towards (2), too, but don't want to make this decision
<seb128> sure
<seb128> well at least we know what's the issue is
<seb128> we can discuss what to do next ;-)
<larsu> seb128, yeah. I'll add my findings to the bug
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<larsu> seb128, do you use tomboy by any chance?
<larsu> is there a trick to get global shortcuts working for it?
<seb128> larsu: I use it ... you mean?
<seb128> larsu: use the hud? :p
<larsu> seb128, hm, that's definitely an option I hadn't considered :)  There are preferences for setting a global hotkey for new note which don't work
<larsu> but the hud works for me, so thanks :)
<larsu> it's actually nicer, because I don't need to remember shortcuts
<seb128> larsu, yeah, indeed that seems to not work, thanks for pointing it ... and yeah the HUD is cool, you can access notes directly by typing the name ;-)
<larsu> seb128, yeah just noticed. Awesome!
<seb128> larsu: bug #685309 for the record
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 685309 in tomboy "Hotkeys don't work with indicator-application" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685309
 * larsu subscribed
<larsu> seb128, thanks!
<zyga> hey, while starting empathy I get this error:
<zyga> (empathy:5802): folks-WARNING **: Failed to find primary PersonaStore with type ID 'eds' and ID 'system'.
<zyga> Individuals will not be linked properly and creating new links between Personas will not work.
<zyga> The configured primary PersonaStore's backend may not be installed. If you are unsure, check with your distribution.
<zyga> this basically means I cannot link people
<zyga> now I recall this bug
<zyga> and it was fixed by including libfolks by default (or the appropriate telepathy + folks library, I don't remember)
<zyga> so, am I seeing an upgrade issue where something in the default config makes it work
<zyga> but fails for existing upgrades
<zyga> or is this a new bug that ought to be reported
<kenvandine> good morning ubuntu-desktop!
<didrocks> hey kenvandine!
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<seb128> how are you?
<kenvandine> good, it was good to take a day off :)
<bcurtiswx> good morning kenvandine  :)
<kenvandine> hey bcurtiswx
<seb128> kenvandine, what did you do from your day off?
<kenvandine> ran errands and got an estimate to get my wife's van fixed... she backed into with my car in the driveway
<kenvandine> hate that kind of accident :(
<seb128> :-(
<kenvandine> kind of funny though... she had parked the van at the end of our driveway where it is narrow
<kenvandine> walked to the van on her way out with our son and had him get his baseball gear out of the van... then got into the car and backed into the van
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> she had just seen it... hehe
<bcurtiswx> early or late in the day?
<kenvandine> i will never stop teasing her about that
<kenvandine> afternoon... they were running late for a baseball game
<kenvandine> so a bit frantic
<kenvandine> but i can still tease her about it :)
<kenvandine> gonna cost me $700 to fix though... that isn't so funny
<seb128> is there any functional part damaged?
<seb128> or is it "cosmetic"?
<seb128> well I guess in any case you will want it fixed...
<kenvandine> cosmetic
<kenvandine> not going to rush to fix it... over the summer sometime
<bcurtiswx> my mirror got broken off two winters ago on a brand new 09' chevy Cobalt.. cost me 400 bucks to fix that.. must be nice for cosmetic damage to be "only" 700
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, that is with me replacing the headlight assembly myself... it is just body work
<kenvandine> my car though... a VW passat looks like it didn't hit a thing
<kenvandine> gotta love a german car!
<seb128> hehe, I was about to say, german quality ;-)
<kenvandine> crushed the front corner of her dodge :)
<bcurtiswx> gotta love just owning a German car
<kenvandine> there is a scratch on the VW
<kenvandine> and the van looks terrible :-D
<kenvandine> sad to say i am going to have to sell that car :/
<kenvandine> had to buy a truck to haul dirtbikes around :)
<kenvandine> i love that passat
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, that sync request for telepathy-glib it was updated to 0.19.1 FYI i think it's in experimental too
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, ok, and what version do we need for empathy?
<kenvandine> just .19.x?
<bcurtiswx> dep is on >=0.19.0
<kenvandine> i guess it'll get synced after a1
<kenvandine> no rush
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, yup no rush, i think A1 is today anyways
<kenvandine> or remind me and i'll do it after we open
<bcurtiswx> I'm gone to Rochester for the weekend, bachelor party :) will be back Tuesday
<kenvandine> have fun!
<kenvandine> and don't get arrested
<kenvandine> or lock your friend on the roof of a building :)
<seb128> kenvandine, speaking by experience? ;-)
<bcurtiswx> i'll try not to, it'll depend on how much alcohol vs. food i have. Great movie though :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> movie reference... the hangover
<kenvandine> very funny movie
<seb128> ah, ok
<kenvandine> highly recommend the movie
<bcurtiswx> I watched the summary video from UDS yesterday, now I completely get all the "French default language" jokes i've seen recently
<bcurtiswx> nice seb128 :)
<kenvandine> haha :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> desrt, hey, for info my glib 2.32.3 SRU got accepted yesterday
<desrt> oh.  good
<desrt> no playing around with cherry-picks, then?
<seb128> desrt, I got a +1 from the TB for the GNOME exception which was enough to get slangasek to ack it rather than ask me do play backporting
<desrt> cool
<desrt> let's hope we don't get burnt :)
<seb128> yeah, I really hope there are no regression because I pushed for it and that would not play well for the "GNOME updates are fine" ;-)
<desrt> seb128: http://cheezburger.com/6306451712
<seb128> desrt, lol
<bcurtiswx> anyone in here use a UPS ?
<jcastro> hey seb128, I see you're listed as the maintainer for launchpad-integration
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/launchpad-integration/+bug/991602 is starting to become a problem as the site is getting overrun with bug reports instead of questions, how can I help get this on someone's radar?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 991602 in launchpad-integration "Apport's recommendation of Ask Ubuntu is vague" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> jcastro, hey
<seb128> jcastro, where,when do you get that message?
<jcastro> seb128: it appears in apport, I've only ever seen a screenshot, I don't know how to trigger it
<seb128> jcastro, that has nothing to do with launchpad-integration I think, launchpad integration is what adds the menu items in the help menu to translate an app, ask for help or report a bug
<seb128> jcastro, we dropped launchpad-integration in q btw
<jcastro> pitti moved it over to lp integration
<seb128> jcastro, yeah, my gut feeling is that's because it's not from apport either, that's why I'm trying to figure how you trigger it to find where it's coming from
<jcastro> ah bummer, I was hoping for a quick string replace. :)
<seb128> jcastro, the string in the bug is the exact one, with right case etc?
<seb128> jcastro, I tried to grep and google for it without success
<jcastro> http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/3017/why-is-ask-ubuntu-being-linked-to-from-apport
<jcastro> aha! there's a screenshot
<jcastro> seb128: aha! where was it?
<seb128> jcastro, xdiagnose
<seb128> in the xorg hook
<seb128> jcastro,
<seb128> jcastro, /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/source_xorg.py
<seb128>         # Anything else should be redirected to technical support channels
<seb128>         else:
<seb128>             ui.information("http://askubuntu.com is the best place to get free help with technical issues.\n\n"
<jcastro> ok so I'm off to bug raof then?
<seb128> jcastro, bryceh rather
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> I'll update the bug, thanks for your help!
<seb128> jcastro, I reassigned there, yw!
<bcurtiswx> hum Default Apps, why does gedit come up as my default calendar app ?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, do you have any calendar app installed?
<bcurtiswx> seb128, nope
<seb128> that's why
<seb128> that's a known gtk issue, they didn't consider the case where no option would be available
<seb128> or rather it's a buggy case
<bcurtiswx> thunderbird has addons for calendar, are there plans to use that for default in 12.10 ?
<seb128> not that I know of
<seb128> but some GNOME contributors are working on a calendar app so maybe we will use that if it turns out to be ready
<bcurtiswx> seb128, I think it would be nice to have it. Evolution was mail and calendar, but now thunderbird that replaced it is just e-mail. Would be neat to have it handle both by default since it's capable of it right now.
<seb128> bcurtiswx, what is capable? tb?
<bcurtiswx> seb128, sry, yes
<seb128> bcurtiswx, the calendar extension is not officially supported by mozilla and with the 6 weeks cycle it's hard to maintain
<seb128> bcurtiswx, i.e any of the 6 weeks update could break calendar
<seb128> bcurtiswx, which would put us in a difficult position, we don't want to have to block tb updates nor we want to maintain the calendering extension
<bcurtiswx> seb128, yeah. I'm happy to hear about a calendar app, should take care of that missing feeling of calendar
<bcurtiswx> seb128, has a name been given to this calendar app ?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, "Calendar"
<bcurtiswx> seb128, how original.. lol
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: http://iloveubuntu.net/meet-gnome-calendar-fresh-new-calendar-application
<seb128> the new GNOME way: Web, Chat, Clocks, Contacts, Documents, ...
<bcurtiswx> seb128, lol but empathy = chat.. unless i missed the memo of that name changing
<seb128> jbicha, hey, how are you? Congrats on the MOTU membership btw ;-)
<jbicha> seb128: aloha
<seb128> bcurtiswx, some people would like empathy to be renamed chat, not sure that's going to happen though
<jbicha> seb128: what do you think of bug 1005057
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1005057 in ubuntu-meta "Please remove gnome-nettool from ubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1005057
<seb128> jbicha, no strong opinion, I'm not so much of an admin and I'm unsure how useful those tools are
<seb128> cyphermox, ^ do you have any opinion? (asking you since that's sort of network related)
<cyphermox> it's useful. it belongs to ubuntu-desktop since it's gnome and desktop; but it doesn't have to be installed by default, clearly
<bcurtiswx> out for lunch, bbl :)
<cyphermox> personally i use the console version anyway
<jbicha> cyphermox: well it could be demoted to universe
<cyphermox> jbicha: no issues at all with that
 * didrocks waves good evening
<seb128> jbicha, do you think it's not useful on the CD?
<jbicha> seb128: I think gnome-nettool is not useful on the Desktop CDs, if I want to ping or whois or whatever I use the command line
<jbicha> I don't think normal people use ping, finger, nmap, etc.
<seb128> jbicha, it's meant as an admin tools I think
<seb128> jbicha, the same reason we have i.e a rdp client
<jbicha> seb128: synaptic, users-admin were admin tools too ;)
<seb128> jbicha, well, we kicked those out because there we duplication
<seb128> we have update-manager and software-center to replace synaptic
<seb128> we have the user panel to replace users-admin
<seb128> not sure what we have to replace gnome-nettool
<seb128> but it's always hard to draw the line, especially when that's something that can be useful to some people and didn't show up as being confusing for others or being an issue to maintain
<jbicha> we have ping, whois, traceroute
<jbicha> personally I'd like to keep whois on the CD, but nmap is too large and not core to the desktop experience
<seb128> well, do we want to tell sysadmin they can work from a modern environment through ui or do we want to tell them they need to use the command line?
<seb128> jbicha, feels like an ubuntu-devel list sort of discussion
<seb128> i.e I would like to hear from admin using ubuntu-desktops
<jbicha> System Settings>Network has some info
<seb128> to know if they appreciate having graphical tools
<jbicha> I've never heard of anyone using a graphical tool for ping :)
<jbicha> Sure, I'll ask on the mailing list
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> jbicha, I'm not a sysadmin, but whoever started gnome-nettool probably though it was a good idea ;-)
<jbicha> gimp's a good idea too, lol
<seb128> yeah, as said it's hard to draw the line
<seb128> we had similar discussion when we kicked xchat-gnome out of the CD :p
<pavolzetor> hilo
<pavolzetor> how can I install paid apps in ubuntu Q
<pavolzetor> ?
<seb128> pavolzetor, enable the p source for them?
<pavolzetor> yep
<pavolzetor> I bought humble bundle
<pavolzetor> but I cannot install it as I use ubuntu q
<kenvandine> pavolzetor, edit the sources file and use precise
<kenvandine> where it has extras.ubuntu.com
<kenvandine> change it from quantal to precise
<davidcalle> kenvandine, are you sure? Paying stuff comes from private PPA, I had to go to Launchpad, look at my private PPA subscriptions and add them to my sources.
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> i could be wrong then
<kenvandine> free stuff that is in software center does that
<kenvandine> i guess you need to edit whichever file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is for that app
<kenvandine> change quantal to precise
<pavolzetor> I even cannot find extras :/
<pavolzetor> sorry
<pavolzetor> empathy crashed
<kenvandine> pavolzetor, i was wrong, it isn't extras
<kenvandine> not for paid apps
<kenvandine> it'll create a new file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<bcurtiswx> pavolzetor, report that crash too ;)
<pavolzetor> it crashes a lot :)
<pavolzetor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/1010139
<ubot2> pavolzetor: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa91202c> bug 1010139 not found
<pavolzetor> argh it is private
<pavolzetor> I am going to windows (sigh, LIMBO is slow at ubuntu) :'(
<cyphermox> yay, opal builds
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<seb128> cyphermox, can you look at bug #1009928?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1009928 in ghostscript "Ubuntu Desktop Netboot install failed: unmet dependency - poppler-data Breaks cmap-adobe-japan2 (<= 0+20090930-2)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009928
<cyphermox> craphouse
<cyphermox> sure :)
<seb128> cyphermox, basically ubuntu-desktop recommends cmap-adobe-japan2 and should stop doing that
<seb128> cyphermox, which I think it's the only issue left in that bug
<cyphermox> aye.
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks ;-)
<cyphermox> np :)
<cyphermox> seb128: I'm familiar with the branch to update, but what's the exact process for doing the change? update, commit, push then notify someone?
<seb128> cyphermox, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<cyphermox> ah, thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, the wiki says "run the update script in the appropriate source package and upload it "
<cyphermox> I'm reading
<seb128> didn't do that in ages though so if you have specific questions maybe ask on #ubuntu-devel ;-)
<cyphermox> trying to decide at the same time whether it needs to be replaced with poppler-data or if it's pulled in by something else
 * cyphermox will take that opportunity to play with germinate a little again
<cyphermox> ok; seems it's just a removal
<seb128> cyphermox, yeah, sorry about that, I discussed it a bit with cjwatson earlier and we agreed we should probably just drop it
<cyphermox> well, I totally agree
<seb128> the seed mentioned it was just there to force a prefered alternative and that's not required with one choice
<seb128> cyphermox, good to have a second opinion (or third one) ;-)
<cyphermox> common includes ghostscript-x, which depends on ghostscript, which depend on libgs9, which Depend on poppler-data | cjk-resource
<seb128> hehe, chain of depends!
<cyphermox> so AFAIUI poppler-data should be getting pulled in anyway
<seb128> well, poppler-data was not seeded anyway for space reason
<cyphermox> and as a worst case it would be by language-selector if I understand some other comments properly
<seb128> that's why language-selector pulls it in only for specific locales
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> well, now it might get pulled in anyway no?
<seb128> not sure if the space reasons still stand with the new iso limit
<seb128> but we have room
<seb128> if we get to fill it we will then figure what needs to be dropped
<seb128> but it was something useful we pushed back on in the past due to the CD
<seb128> so if it's getting in no worry it's a good thing ;-)
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> ok; so now to look at -meta
<cyphermox> scary ;)
<dobey> what does accountsservice do on ubuntu server exactly?
<seb128> dobey, is ubuntu-server using,installing lightdm?
<dobey> seb128: it's not installed, no
<seb128> dobey, ok, dunno then, it's using by the control center user panel and lightdm for desktop
<seb128> dunno for server then
<dobey> i suspect nothing
<dobey> unless one installs all that stuff
<seb128> right
<seb128> is it installed by default?
<dobey> seb128: it seems ubuntu-standard pulls it in, yeah
<dobey> or well, ubuntu-standard -> language-selector-common -> accountsservice
<cyphermox> ah, yes
<dobey> which seems a bit weird
<seb128> dobey, that's because they put some perl script to deal with locales in there
<seb128> which is an hack and meant to go away this cycle
 * dobey submits the MIR for ubuntuone-dev-tools
<AlanBell> hi, can someone review the patch on bug 811475 please
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 811475 in rhythmbox "Descender letters (g j p q y) get their tail cut off in current song" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811475
<cyphermox> AlanBell: I'm concerned that this works for the default font size but doesn't for any other
<cyphermox> (or actually, for any bigger)
<cyphermox> I can't test this until later though, all I have is a quantal box here and no space for VMs atm
<AlanBell> I will test that, you are probably right
<AlanBell> but at least it would work in one font size then :)
<dobey> that is totally the wrong fix
<AlanBell> it is a bit of a workaround for the bug in elipsise
<AlanBell> it isn't an elegant fix, certainly. I would love a better fix.
<dobey> what is the bug in ellipsize?
<AlanBell> the string in question is something like "<big>song title</big> by <i>artist</i> from <i>album</i>"
<AlanBell> the ellipsize method works on the string and then requests space for it, but doesn't take into account that part of the string is <big>
<dobey> seems like we can fix gtk+ or pango (whichever one is the right one)
<AlanBell> so the vertical size it requests is enough for the regular text, but that is pushed down a bit by the big bit
<AlanBell> http://developer.gnome.org/gtk/2.24/GtkLabel.html#gtk-label-set-ellipsize is the bit that gets it wrong
<AlanBell> I don't know where the code is to fix that, and I don't know the impact of fixing it on other applications
<dobey> i don't think that specific function is what gets it wrong. it just sets a property on the widget that it should ellipsize if needed, and in what way it should do that
<dobey> AlanBell: have you tested just commenting out the set_ellipsize() call?
<AlanBell> yup, works a treat
<AlanBell> until you have a long song title that should in fact be ellipsized
<AlanBell> it stops you resizing the window below the size of the title as I recall
<AlanBell> it is there for a reason, but as soon as that method is called it scrunches up the space and the descenders get chopped off
<dobey> right
<dobey> so it seems to be a problem with pango ellipsizing vs. markup
<AlanBell> so my inelegant workaround was to make the space a touch bigger, until we get the new layout that doesn't have this problem, but that won't land in Precise I think
<AlanBell> the upstream fix is a redesign that looks like this https://plus.google.com/109365858706205035322/posts/RX3yGBCaRwA
<dobey> i know, i've been using it since it landed a couple months ago
<sgringwe> jasoncwarner_, ping
<dobey> having daily builds does that :)
<AlanBell> :)
<dobey> and the new design has other problems
<AlanBell> maybe some other way of boosting the space by a percentage, or split the string into the big part and the not big part would work
<AlanBell> or someone can dive into the scary parts of GTK and fix the root of the problem
<dobey> well if i'm right, i'm looking at the code that's breaking it, right now
<AlanBell> oh cool, where is it?
<dobey> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/tree/gtk/gtklabel.c#n3235
<dobey> somewhere in there
<AlanBell> yeah, that looks about right
<cyphermox> AlanBell: dobey: I have a patch
<AlanBell> how does it work?
<cyphermox> it doesn't involve changes in gtk ;)
<dobey> pango?
<cyphermox> gtk_misc_set_padding()
<cyphermox> crude, but effective
<AlanBell> ah, right, so adds a bit of padding all round?
<cyphermox> yep
<dobey> also just a hack
<AlanBell> better than my hack, certainly
<cyphermox> tried with 10px with good results, I set it to 5 for being conservative
<dobey> it needs to be fixed in gtk+
<cyphermox> dobey: well, not really so much of a hack. it does feel to me like there is a distinct lack of any padding or adjustments between these widgets
<dobey> cyphermox: lack of spacing between the widgets is a spearate problem though
<cyphermox> this works afaict for all cases (font sizes) and doesn't look too insane
<dobey> cyphermox: and the right way to fix that is to change the spacing
<dobey> cyphermox: does it work if you set padding to 0?
<cyphermox> I haven't tried
<cyphermox> the default should be -1, presumably "more" than 0
<cyphermox> aka: what's needed
<dobey> well, the default should work; but there's a bug in gtk+ :)
<cyphermox> dobey: I don't agree. pango is supposed to ellipsize, not mess around with heights unless it's to make the text span two lines rather than one
<dobey> cyphermox: pango isn't necessarily messing around with the heights
<dobey> cyphermox: which is why i said gtk+. gtk+ is messing around with the height
<cyphermox> s/pango/gtk
<cyphermox> the ellipsizing thing I mean
<dobey> in fact, i'm pretty sure http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/tree/gtk/gtklabel.c#n3315 is where the bug is
<cyphermox> go nuts ;)
<cyphermox> I avoid touching gtk, it's truly usually not the broken thing, most of the time
<dobey> except for when it is :)
<dobey> anyway, gotta run
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> how do I find out of libsigc++ has changed between precise and quantal?
<micahg> thumper: hasn't yet, needs a merge
<thumper> micahg: so... is the current quantal libsigc++ built with the new toolchain?
<micahg> nope
<thumper> bugger
<thumper> I'm guessing that is my unity problem then
<micahg> thumper: poke broder (he touched it last)
<broder> huh?
<micahg> libsigc++-2.0 needs a merge :)
<broder> hmm. i think i'm unlikely to get to it before next wednesday, given stuff currently on my plate
<micahg> thumper: rmadison is your friend
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> I have didrocks and seb128 jumping on me right now
<thumper> as unity on quantal fails
<thumper> bit it fails inside libsigc++ calls
<thumper> so my current theory is that we need to make sure libsigc++ is built with the new gcc
<micahg> broder: you mind giving up the merge to the desktop team?
<thumper> because the same code is fine on precise
<broder> micahg: oh yeah. no problems with that
<broder> sorry for not being clear
<broder> people should feel free to take
<micahg> thumper: ^^ there you go :)
<thumper> micahg: you are assuming that I know what to do with that :)
<micahg> thumper: ask didrocks or seb128 to do the merge :)
 * thumper wonders if I could convince someone closer... 
 * thumper looks at RAOF
<RAOF> You're looking for me to merge libsigc++?
<thumper> RAOF: maybe, is it easy?
<RAOF> Dunno. Let's find out!
<TheMuso> heh
<thumper> ok, so... here is a question...
<thumper> is my laptop going to be 'orribly broken if I upgrade to quantal alpha?
<thumper> in particular I'm trying to debug this unity quantal issue
<thumper> however I don't want to be non-productive normally
<thumper> like email and stuff :)
 * thumper is waiting for thomi's machine to install the quantal image
<RAOF> I've been running quantal since the middle of UDS; it's not been broken.
<TheMuso> thumper: Several of us have been running quantal for a few weeks now, and I don't think anybody has experienced any major breakage, but of course it depends on what applications you use on a daily basis.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Wow you were brave risking a broken state when you were away.
<RAOF> I had a spare laptop, and the local mirror was tempting.
<TheMuso> Yeah well there is that.
<TheMuso> bbl dental appointment.
<thumper> RAOF: and unity is working for you now?
<RAOF> thumper: Yes; it's been working all cycle, as far as I'm aware.
<thumper> RAOF: I think it is rebuilding everything that causes the problems
<RAOF> With that exception, obviously :)
<thumper> RAOF: the issue didrocks is having is building a new nux and unity
<thumper> RAOF: and the rebuilding then brings in the new libc, new template stuff
<thumper> RAOF: and seems to be conflicting with the older sigc++
<RAOF> Oh, boo. The bzr importer has failed on Debian's libsigc++ .
<thumper> RAOF: is there an easy way to rebuild the existing libsigc++ with the new toolchain to check?
<thumper> we finally have quantal installing on a fresh machine
<thumper> for this testing
<RAOF> Yeah, that'd be trivial. Does the build failure occur in a sbuild environment?
<thumper> thomi's machine has its guts lying all over the table
<thumper> it is a runtime failure, not a build failure for unity right now
<thumper> let me get to the stage where we have unity and nux building on quantal from trunk, and I'll get back to you :)
<RAOF> sudo apt-get build-deps libsigc++-2.0 ; sudo apt-get -b libsigc++-2.0 should build you those packages.
<thumper> RAOF: awesome... I'll be on it shortly
<thumper> obviously I'd like to reproduce the failures first
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-06-08
<thumper> RAOF: I'm trying to install the build-deps for unity on quantal but it is bitching aboug libgnome-desktop-3-dev
<RAOF> Arch skew.
<RAOF> Don't you love it?
<RAOF> Hm, maybe not.
<RAOF> For some reason gnome-desktop3-data doesn't want to be installed, but the right version is available.
 * thumper sighs
<thumper> RAOF: anyway I can force apt to just get things?
<RAOF> As long as you don't mind losing all the stuff that depends on libgnome-desktop-3-2
<thumper> nah, don't care, not my machine :)
<thumper> it is a clean disk
<thumper> that we are using to fix this stupid issue
<RAOF> Then apt-get install gnome-desktop3-data will update it to the latest version, and remove all the stuff that's broken.
<RAOF> Incidentally, this is an RC bug in the libgnome-desktop package; different library sonames must be parallel installable.
<thumper> hmm... it is going to remove unity :)
<thumper> and unity-greeter
<RAOF> Ok; the other option is to install the older versions.
<RAOF> For that you'd want to ‘apt-get install gnome-desktop3-data=3.4.2-0ubuntu1’
 * thumper tries that
<thumper> it is at that version now
 * thumper wants to stab gnome-desktop in the face
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Your gnome-desktop3 upload is broken; it changes soname, but it isn't parallel installable because gnome-desktop3-data has a strict version dependency and isn't parallel installable.
<thumper> RAOF: I'm going to force the new version
<thumper> we are building unity anyway :)
<RAOF> Yeah, that should work.
<RAOF> Unless another of unity's build-depends depends-on libgnome-desktop-3-2
<thumper> lets hope not
 * thumper sighs
<thumper> unity brings in boost 1.46 again
 * thumper will override once more
<thumper> ok... one step closer
<thumper> unity now building
<RAOF> As is the libsigc++-2.0 merge
<RAOF> ...and it doesn't seem to cause unity to explode in flames.
<thumper> awesome
<thumper> I've managed to reproduce the local explosions for quantal unity
<thumper> <RAOF> sudo apt-get build-deps libsigc++-2.0 ; sudo apt-get -b libsigc++-2.0 should build you those packages.
<thumper> RAOF: trying that
<thumper> got the build-deps (no s on the command)
<thumper> however the second command fails
<thumper> invalid operation
<RAOF> Oh, whoops.
<RAOF> I missed out a "source" in there.
<RAOF> apt-get -b source libsigc++-2.0
<thumper> getting and building
<thumper> ok, that has made a local deb
<thumper> install it how?
<thumper> dpkg something?
<RAOF> dpkg --install
 * thumper really doesn't know what he is doing
<thumper> damn... this doesn't appear to be the fix
<micahg> FWIW, sudo mk-build-deps -i -r foo is cleaner than sudo apt-get build-dep foo (you'll need devscripts and equivs) as you can remove all the build deps at once
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> if I run my new unity from within gdb, it works
<thumper> if I run it not through gdb, it crashes
<thumper> wtf
<thumper> also seeing a lot of corruption in drawing text
<thumper> valgrind running
<thumper> food time
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, can we now use gsettings in control center for UA?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: UA?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, universal access
<TheMuso> Oh, we already should be doing so.
<TheMuso> In fact, I am sure of it. To set up orca et al now I need to set gsettings keys/.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, hmm, not in the quantal version...  There is a patch to revert the change
<TheMuso> What?
<TheMuso> Thats the first I've heard of it.
 * TheMuso has a look.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Looks like it was to do with keyboard shortcuts, which is why I didn't know about it.
<BigWhale> Good morning and goodbye ... Silly office time. :)
<didrocks> good morning
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3, comment vas-tu?
<rickspencer3> ça va très bien
<rickspencer3> et tu? ça va?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, a1? c'est bon?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: oui oui, ça va :) a1 est bon, mais on a des problèmes de crash avec unity et la nouvelle stack gcc/boost/C++ de quantal. J'investigue (c'est pas dans quantal donc)
<rickspencer3> interesent
 * didrocks brb
<dholbach> hello hello
<dholbach> does anyone have any idea what we can do about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sphinx/+bug/1008537?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1008537 in webkit "[FTBFS] Segmentation fault during tests" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lu didrocks, en forme ?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va bien, et toi?
<seb128> didrocks, nickel ;-)
<larsu> morning seb128, I'm moving dbusmenu away from gnome-autogen like we talked about yesterday. Do you know whether the convention is to call configure in autogen?
<seb128> larsu, hey, great, I don't know if there is a convention, I would tend to not call it and let users call it with the options they want
<larsu> that's what I'm thinking. I'm just afraid people will complain :)
<larsu> oh well, let's see what happens
<didrocks> larsu: seb128: +1 for not calling it, that's the thing with what I'm annoyed in gnome-autogen :)
<larsu> didrocks, you got it ;)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson! how are you?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, not too bad thanks. how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm good, thanks! :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, happy friday!
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128 :)
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, pretty good thanks
<desrt> good morning, fellow warriors in software freedom!
<desrt> and happy friday!
<kenvandine> happy friday desrt!
<didrocks> hey desrt, happy friday!
<desrt> :D
<seb128> hey desrt, kenvandine, how are you?
<cyphermox> good morning!
<seb128> hey cyphermox, how are you?
<kenvandine> good, and you?
<seb128> kenvandine, good, thanks ;-)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, https://twitter.com/chrisccoulson/status/211119293004398593 ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: ahahah, excellent! :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: thanks for the email on ubuntu-devel btw :)
<chrisccoulson> :)
 * didrocks hugs chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome
 * chrisccoulson hugs didrocks
<cyphermox> seb128: do you have time to review libopal3.10.4 in NEW? :)
<seb128> cyphermox, can do
<cyphermox> thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, newed
<didrocks> have a good week-end everyone!
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-06-09
<erappleman> RAOF, re the sbuild method you mentioned before, how do i add dev packages to it?
<erappleman> my root build deps don't carry over i assume
<RAOF> erappleman: sudo schroot -c quantal-i386 -u root will get you a root shell in that chroot, and you'll have access to your existing filesysetm.
<RAOF> erappleman: So you can do whatever you want in there.
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-06-03
<pitti> Good morning
<darkxst> pitti, hi
<pitti> hey darkxst, how are you?
<darkxst> good, although had a really wet weekend here!
<pitti> heh, here too (and the week before)
<darkxst> we had 100mm rain
<darkxst> pitti, so the journald stuff in gnome-session, is completely harmless, right?
<mlankhorst> ah weekend was dry here, really great :)
<pitti> darkxst: I don't know -- but we don't ship the systemd journal bits right now
<darkxst> pitti, it calls sd_journal_send, which seems to exist, but I am guessing that the messages just don't go anywhere?
<pitti> darkxst: ah right, libsystemd-journal does exist; I hope that has some syslog() fallback
<darkxst> pitti, I do not see the messages end up in syslog
<darkxst> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-session/commit/?id=9ec4deede968ad55d18340109c5aa9f6416de13d
<pitti> darkxst: ah, this only adds some messages, not replace some syslog() (or even g_error) with journald, so it looks harmless to me
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> pitti, any thoughts on what should be done with locking (delay inhibitors) under unity?
<darkxst> pitti, I could just revert the explicit locking in g-s-d for unity only? or should it be done properly from unity or indicator-session or something?
<pitti> darkxst: you mean whether or not the screensaver should lock after suspend?
<pitti> I thought I fixed that already (but in g-s-d/g-screensaver, not in unity)
<darkxst> pitti, oh right, it wasnt working when I tested it, maybe we are missing some patch in the ppa
<pitti> darkxst: I did that in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/3.6.1-0ubuntu5, to mirror gnome-shell's behaviour
<pitti> so that g-s-d can be the same, and g-shell or g-screensaver do the locking
<pitti> darkxst: I already reverted the explicit locking in g-s-d in saucy after that
<pitti> in 3.6.4-0ubuntu10
<darkxst> pitti, right, i see, so its really just a case of bringing back to the setting to g-c-c 3.8
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel, bon week-end?
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<didrocks> pitti: bonjour! ça va bien, et toi?
<jibel> bonjour didrocks, le w.e. a été bon merci, et toi ?
<jibel> bonjour pitti !
<pitti> didrocks: ça va bien aussie, nous avons eu un long week-end, mais il y avait beaucoup de pluie :/
<pitti> we went to the Alps for hiking and enjoyed some massages/sauna/whirlpool :)
<didrocks> pitti: oh, ça semble sympa. Dommage pour le temps :(
<didrocks> je suis allé à Paris ce week-end pour un mariage, pas mal marché dans Paris (les buttes chaumond) mais au retour un peu fatigué en fait ;)
<didrocks> Julie et moi étaient comme des loques hier soir
<didrocks> au moins, on a eu du soleil (comme aujourd'hui à Lyon)
<pitti> didrocks: "les buttes chaumond"?
<didrocks> chaumont* en fait
<didrocks> pitti: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parc_des_Buttes-Chaumont
<pitti> the Chaumond hills?
<pitti> ooh
<seb128> hey desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128, comment vas-tu ?
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va bien, et toi, ton long weekend était bien ?
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<pitti> seb128: oui, mais nous avons eu beaucoup de pluie
<pitti> seb128: but we went hiking anyway, with good clothing :)
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> didrocks, lut ;-)
<pitti> seb128: whirlpool, sauna, and massages were a good compensation in the afternoon, and the food there was just awesome
<seb128> that looks like a nice program ;-)
<sil2100> Morning!
<sil2100> didrocks, seb128: I might be a bit less responsive this morning today, as a new month started and I will have to visit a few local authorities as always regarding taxes ;)
<didrocks> hey sil2100, how are you?
<seb128> hey sil2100
<sil2100> Should be done real soon!
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, will you still be able to switch 100scopes to saucy distro today? :)
<sil2100> didrocks: of course! It's just a matter of driving out somewhere for a moment
<didrocks> sil2100: great, ttyl! :)
<Laney> morning
<seb128> Laney, good morning!
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> good weekend?
<didrocks> hey Laney! yeah, nice week-end, yourself?
<Laney> sun and beer :-)
<mlankhorst> mmmmmm
<Laney> (and a bit of fixing libreoffice)
<didrocks> sounds a nice one then! :)
<Laney> (but let's not talk about that :P)
<mlankhorst> careful, if you say libreoffice 3x, Sweetsha1k will appear in front of you
<Laney> sounds like a nice teleportation device
<mlankhorst> yeah but it requires an unholy mirror
<mlankhorst> did you bike btw this weekend?
<Laney> yep, probably 30 miles or so
<Laney> getting used to the shoes finally
<mlankhorst> yay
<mlankhorst> I only did 32 km here on sunday, but I also did some horseback riding outdoors.
<Laney> you had nice weather too?
<mlankhorst> Yeah, the stables were 16 km away. The weather was so nice it felt like a crime to take the car, which is why I biked. :-)
<Laney> \o/
<Laney> I hope it's still nice at 6pm tonight ;-)
<mlankhorst> me too
<dpm> good mornint all
<dpm> morning pitti, I've got a question about apport and errors.u.c, I was wondering if you could help me. Why can I see apport crash reports for qreator, but no bugs reported against the package?
<dpm> i.e. https://errors.ubuntu.com/?package=qreator&period=year
<dpm> but no bugs in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qreator
<dpm> is it because the package is in extras?
<pitti> dpm: we don't usually file upstream bugs from apport
<pitti> dpm: if the package ships an apport hook to say that it should file those, it will, but I guess it doesn't
<pitti> dpm: also, we haven't enabled ubuntu LP crashes for saucy yet (they just go to errors.u.c.)
<dpm> pitti, it doesn't, but I'd be interested to write one. Is there any documentation on how to write such an apport hook to file upstream bugs?
<pitti> dpm: yes, in /usr/share/doc/apport/package-hooks.txt.gz
<pitti> "Customize the crash DB to use"
<pitti> dpm: /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/source_linux-nexus7.py is an example
<dpm> pitti, excellent, thanks. On a more general note: if there is no apport bug, how does the reporting to errors.u.c work right now? Say qreator crashes in precise. I guess the user gets a pop up, they press submit and then the traceback is sent to errors.u.c?
<dpm> argh, s/bug/hook/
<pitti> dpm: correct
<dpm> pitti, gotcha. You said apport does not file bugs against the upstream project, but is it supposed to file a bug against the package?
<pitti> dpm: with the hook it will file bugs against upstream
<pitti> dpm: we cannot file them against packages, as that isn't in ubuntu
<dpm> pitti, what's not in Ubuntu?
<pitti> dpm: didn't you say "the package is in extras"?
<dpm> pitti, ah, yeah, that was the original question. That makes it clear. But on a generic note, if the package were in universe, would it be possible to file the bug against the package? And what's the policy for packages in Ubuntu, do we file bugs automatically against packages if there isn't an apport hook, or do they get sent to errors.u.c?
<Laney> how do I make ps-jenkins re-run CI on a MP?
<pitti> dpm: yes, as soon as it's in ubuntu proper, the bugs against ubuntu would be created
<pitti> dpm: (sorry, talking in mumble, too)
<pitti> dpm: they always get sent to errors, and if it's an ubuntu package also to LP as distro bugs
<pitti> dpm: but we haven't enabled the latter yet (we disable it for stable releases)
<dpm> pitti, no worries, thanks for taking the time to answer :)
<xclaesse> ricotz, cool the problem when configuring the kernel is fixed :)
<xclaesse> the missing libpango something error
<xclaesse> seb128, there is a problem with gedit in gnome3 raring ppa: some plugins does not load because it does not have the python loader
<seb128> xclaesse, talk to ricotz or jbicha or darkxst, they maintain the ppa packages
<xclaesse> seb128, ok :)
<ricotz> xclaesse, the gedit and gedit-plugins packages are copies from saucy
<pitti> didrocks: ah, still remember? bug 1185592
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1185592 in systemd (Ubuntu) "pam_systemd not enabled in saucy upgrade" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1185592
<pitti> didrocks: did you happen to file a bug about this already?
<pitti> s/already/back then/
<pitti> ISTR that you did, but I cannot find it in my awesome bar
<ricotz> seb128, hi, please take a look at https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+sourcepub/3235257/+listing-archive-extra and maybe even sponsor it
<ricotz> pitti, hi, this might be something sru worthy https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+sourcepub/3240848/+listing-archive-extra
<Laney> i do wish you'd use the sponsor queue instead of pinging people
<pitti> I thought that was uploaded to -proposed already
<pitti> it was, see the referenced bug
<ricotz> pitti, ah no, this is 3.8.2 with the ubuntu patch
<Laney> hmm, where's the e.u.c bucket for that?
<Laney> should probably verify it
<asac> sound setting sdoesnt display the camera name anymore ... it shows the device ID
<asac> hmm ... and gnome-screenshot always is black :) (guess because i use a dock?)
<pitti> I use a dock too, and g-screenshot works
<asac> seb128: ^^ known?
<asac> hmm
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/00sound_no_device_name.png
<asac> thats the screenshot i took from my sound settings dialog :)
<asac> hgmm
<asac> is there anything important in the /org/gnome dconf hierarchY?
<asac> like data that i rather dont want to loose?
<asac> sweems it works if i log in while its docked
<asac> let me see if it breaks if i log in while its undocked and dock later
<asac>  reproducibe :) ... docked: screenshot sorks, undock + screenshot works, suspend, put on the dock, unsuspend, screenshot does not work
<asac> guess its still tryuing to screenshot the internal screen
<asac> let me see without suspending
<seb128> asac, not known no
<didrocks> pitti: I think you mean bug #1176910, isn't it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1176910 in pam (Ubuntu) "pam-auth-update can fail during raring -> saucy upgrade leading you to a broken session" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1176910
<asac> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screenshot/+bug/1186961
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1186961 in gnome-screenshot (Ubuntu) "gnome screenshot gets confused when dock while suspended" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> right, thanks
<asac> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts/+bug/1186963
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1186963 in gnome-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "online account needs attention dialog does not open online account settings dialog" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> asac, for the second one can you post a screenshot of the dialog?
<seb128> asac, is that facebook?
<seb128> asac, it could be due to https://developers.facebook.com/bugs/449221825171392
<asac> seb128: not sure... if it pops up again i can do that.
<asac> i think this dialog is not facebook specific
<asac> so i think the bug applies whenever you have a problem with online accounts... can be wrong though
<asac> seb128: its two google/gmail accounts having troubles.
<asac> let me wait till i see the dialog again
<asac> oh i have it :)
<asac> it was in the background
<asac> oh no :)
<asac> i clicked it:)
<asac> let me see
<asac> seb128: attached
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> chrisccoulson: Just remembered - found out you can buy AB:13 to take away from the bars. It's cheaper *and* you get a free cool looking Abstrakt glass!
 * Laney is happy now
<czajkowski> Laney: awww
<Laney> looks like https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7168/6743975937_a1a8c3c4fa.jpg
<Laney> (as if you'd be able / want to drink that much at once :P)
<czajkowski> Laney: went to the Guildford beer festival on Friday night, not a big beer drinker but they had some yummy ciders there
<Laney> czajkowski: yay!
<czajkowski> although one just smelled nice but didnt taste great, toffee cider!
<Laney> we'll have you joining camra in no time
<czajkowski> Laney: the other half is :)
<Laney> \o/
<czajkowski> I just go for the ciders!
<czajkowski> lovely blackcurrent one!
<Laney> friend went to one in Northampton at the weekend that had a gin tent :o
<czajkowski> the Farnham one was a few weeks ago, that is MASSIVE! and requires people getting up at 4am to queue to get tickets which are 10 quid
<czajkowski> guildford one is 9 quid, and 5 back if you're a camra member
<Laney> gosh
<Laney> cant you buy them in advance?
<czajkowski> guildford ones online
<czajkowski> not the farnham one, the other half and  popey queued this year tonget the tickts for about 10 people, they rotate the queuing :)
<Laney> wowzers
<czajkowski> it's a 3 day event
<czajkowski> it's MASSIVE
<Laney> nottm's one is huge
<Laney> they had 1000 beers last year
<chrisccoulson> Laney, excellent. Unfortunately, going to a bar means a trip in to birmingham for me ;)
<chrisccoulson> which is a deal breaker
<chrisccoulson> :)
<Laney> unfortunately and birmingham sounds quite right to me
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you really hate Birmingham :p
<czajkowski> seb128: you would too if you could understand a word they said
<czajkowski> baffling accent!
<chrisccoulson> seb128, if i drive in to birmingham, there's roughly a 170% chance that somebody will drive in to my car whilst trying to park badly on the side of the street
<chrisccoulson> ok, i made that figure up ;)
<Laney> try visiting new street station one day
<seb128> czajkowski, I've been there once, it was alright, they even have sand and chairs outside with wifi in summer!
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: I came back from LRL one year on a bus back to birmingham airport, and a rock was thrown on the bus smashed screen had to pull in and get another bus to bring us
<Laney> O_O
<chrisccoulson> czajkowski, ouch, that doesn't surprise me at all
<Laney> that once happened to our school bus
<Laney> was quite exciting at the time
<czajkowski> not happy with a massive headache from LRL and dashing back to aiport, got back ok though :)
<mlankhorst> heya
<czajkowski> dekstop folks I need your help, when I change my background image on my desktop I select a background colour to go with an image, now no matter what colour I pick it ends up being back. easy way to see this is look at the images in https://plus.google.com/photos/102921374554385564572/albums/5828780419733837681
<czajkowski> something is over riding the background colour
<mlankhorst> czajkowski: does it work if you set background to none?
<czajkowski> mlankhorst: how would I do that ?
<mlankhorst> change it to color and gradients
<czajkowski> hmm no option to do so
<mlankhorst> should be when you click 'wallpapers'
<czajkowski> hmm nope.
<czajkowski> no biggie figure it must have broken some how
<Laney> hmm, why is that broken?
<Laney> mlankhorst: does it work for you?
<mlankhorst> worksforme, afaict
<Laney> r/s?
<mlankhorst> I'd need to know exact release + gpu + driver to say for sure
<Laney> I bet it's nautilus/compiz
<mlankhorst> probably compiz
<mlankhorst> hm no compiz doesn't draw the bg
<seb128> nautilus draws the background, likely a bug in nautilus 3.6 (I think I saw that on launchpad during the raring cycle)
<Laney> I remember some theme fix for 3.8
<mitya57> some recent ubuntu-themes upload should have fixed that
<mitya57> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/13.04daily13.05.31-0ubuntu1
<mitya57> ah, no, it still needs another fix on compiz side
<seb128> on compiz?
<seb128> we also don't have nautilus 3.8 in Ubuntu, it's just in the ppa so far
<Laney> gtk
<Laney> wasn't it?
<seb128> gtk?
<mitya57> there is a patch for compiz in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1159430/comments/16
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1159430 in Ubuntu GNOME "Nautilus 3.7.92 breaks desktop background on Unity" [Low,Confirmed]
<seb128> was it broken in raring?
<mitya57> (if we are talking about the same issue)
<mitya57> It is broken for raring-with-ppa users I suppose
<seb128> mitya57, no, we are not, czajkowski has an issue that if you have a background image which is not fullscreen, the color on the empty areas doesn't follow the selected color in the appareance capplet
<Laney> it doesn't change at all for me if I select colours and gradients
<seb128> right
<mitya57> ok, just both issues match "nautilus draws the background" and "some theme fix" keywords...
<czajkowski> seb128: bingo
<seb128> but afaik that was broken in raring as well, I think I remember reading a bug/noticing before release
<seb128> likely a nautilus 3.6 issue
<seb128> it never made it high on my list of issues to look at though, I didn't know anyone was using that color
<czajkowski> seb128: may have stopped abut 9 weeks ago as that was the last night I didnt have a black border around my image.
<czajkowski> not a biggie
<dobey> seb128: pretty sure it's broken in raring too.
 * Laney builds le glib
<Laney> desrt: so I made a libglib2.0-tests package which has /usr/share/installed-tests and /usr/lib/glib2.0/installed-tests
<Laney> is that what you had in mind?
<sil2100> kenvandine: ping!
<kenvandine> sil2100: pong
<sil2100> kenvandine: did you see webcreds latest daily-release run? It seems there have been some build failures and the stack didn't publish
<sil2100> kenvandine: is that a known issue? Could you take a look?
<kenvandine> it is known
<kenvandine> i spent my friday fighting that
<kenvandine> due to the switch to saucy
<kenvandine> build failures because of toolchain changes
<kenvandine> sil2100: it's quite a mess... i'm working on it
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, thanks ;)
<kenvandine> jdstrand, could you please comment on bug 1180297 on the proposed workaround for facebook login with http?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1180297 in gnome-control-center-signon (Ubuntu) "Opening facebook "Success" page in external browser" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180297
<kenvandine> jdstrand, i suspect you don't approve of that, but it really sucks that it's broken for so many people right now
<kenvandine> jdstrand, there are branches proposed that lets it allow http
<mhr3> larsu, ping?
<larsu> mhr3: hey
<mhr3> larsu, hey, how is it going?
<larsu> good, thanks :) And yourself?
<jasoncwarner> morning everyone
<kenvandine> good morning jasoncwarner
<mhr3> larsu, good, returned from holiday last week so well relaxed :)
<jasoncwarner> morning kenvandine hope your back is doing better!
<kenvandine> jasoncwarner, much :)
<ritz__> cyphermox hi, any updates from ubuntu security on lp#1116317 ?
<mhr3> larsu, anyway, weren't indicators at some point using keyfiles in a way where you could have multiple sections of something?
<mhr3> or was it something else using keyfiles in this way
<jasoncwarner> kenvandine: glad to hear that ;)
<kenvandine> me too :)
<larsu> mhr3: not sure what you mean by multiple sections... the indicators are using keyfiles now
<larsu> mhr3: every indicator installs a keyfile in /usr/share/unity/indicators
<larsu> the shell uses that to find out which indicators there are and on which bus names to find them
<cyphermox> ritz__: I thought I had let you know some time ago, yes, Joss' patches are fine.
<mhr3> larsu, keyfiles have [Sections] and Keys=... inside them, I wondering if you had experience with using something like [Section1] keys... [Section2] more keys
<mhr3> larsu, in a way where Section was basically an object
<mhr3> and 1 and 2 two instances of the same object
<mhr3> hope it makes sense now
<mhr3> i know i saw it used that way somewhere, just not sure where
<ritz__> cyphermox hmm, thanks. I must have missed this out
<ritz__> cyphermox should I post this for SRU along with the patch
<cyphermox> please do if you have time to look into it
<cyphermox> we should get the ok from the sru team first though, it seems like a fairly intrusive patch
<cyphermox> though it does not affect the default behavior, i expect some enterprise users to be affected
<larsu> mhr3: yes, that's exactly what we're doing (sorry for the lag, I'm in a meeting as well)
<larsu> mhr3: indicators can export different profiles (desktop, greeter, etc), and we have a section for each of them
<mhr3> larsu, do you support any number of those profiles or just a few?
<larsu> mhr3: just a few
<mhr3> larsu, we need N, and basically what i'm wondering is whether doing [Category1] ... [Category2] ... is sane
<larsu> mhr3: it's possible, but a bit weird
<larsu> desktop files uses that for actions
<mhr3> hm, i guess that's where i saw it
<larsu> what is your specific use case?
<mhr3> want to define scope categories in the scope ini file
<mhr3> which means defining N ids, translatable titles and icons
<larsu> so you'd have something like "Categories=A;B;C" in the main section and then "[Category A] title=A" ...
<kenvandine> sil2100: mind reviewing this?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/cupstream2distro-config/app_dep_on_webcred
<mhr3> larsu, also a way, but i still don't like it much :)
<larsu> mhr3: ah, you'd just have the categories and iterate over them?
<mhr3> yep
<larsu> that's a bit cleaner
<mhr3> i guess the problem is that ini format isn't really suitable for this
<larsu> I think they did it like this in desktop files because some libraries couldn't iterate over sections *cough*KDE*cough
<mhr3> heh
<sil2100> kenvandine: looking!
<kenvandine> sil2100: thx
<sil2100> kenvandine: the webbrowser app is using webcreds?
<Laney> desrt: test_writable now fails because nothing creates $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR in the build chroot
<Laney> would it be bad to export XDG_RUNTIME_DIR=$(mktemp -d) for the testsuite?
<mfisch> Can someone tell me what component is responsible for scanning folders, like ~/Pictures, so that they show up in the Files lens? Is it zeitgeist? the lens itself or another piece?
<mhr3> mfisch, locatedb
<mhr3> zg is used too, but it doesn't scan
<Laney> (obviously not actually mktemp -d; creating a directory under debian/)
<Laney> (trying this)
<kenvandine> sil2100: not that i know of
<kenvandine> sil2100: but gallery-app and share-app do
<mfisch> mhr3: thanks, I've got 2 issues, no new files showing up and no icons, I think I know why the last one happens
<mhr3> mfisch, does `locate foo` find the files you're searching for?
<mfisch> mhr3: looks like it'd never been run before, I bet this helps
<mhr3> mfisch, heh, yea it should
 * mhr3 out
 * didrocks waves good evening
<Laney> hrm, now the gsettings test fails in main()
<Laney> a task for tomorrow methinks
<tsdgeos> seb128: do you happen to know who packages poppler-data?
<desrt> Laney: it seems semi-reasonable, i guessa
<mfisch> sil2100 or mterry does unity-lens-photos search shotwell's database of photos or can it also scan the filesystem?
<seb128> tsdgeos, debian
<seb128> tsdgeos, why
<jasoncwarner> seb128: still around?
<seb128> jasoncwarner, yes
<jasoncwarner> seb128: have time for a quick hangout with cyphermox and I?
<cyphermox> jasoncwarner: I can't really do hangout right now
<cyphermox> can't we discuss that on IRC?
<seb128> IRC is easier than hangout for me as well
<cyphermox> seb128: it's just that I'm concerned and I think given how settings and indicator for the network stuff are interdependent we need to be careful about making sure it all works nicely ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, concerned about what?
<cyphermox> seb128: mostly about not getting something as messy as the current mix of nm-connection-editor and gnome-control-center
<cyphermox> which things working oddly between both, and people getting a different experience between both :)
<seb128> cyphermox, are we speaking phone or desktop?
<cyphermox> well, phone, though this affects desktop to a greater degree
<cyphermox> given that it seems to be two different groups doing the indicator and the settings, I just want to make sure everyone talks
<cyphermox> for example, perhaps the indicator should eventually punt the user to a frame in the settings to setup a wifi,
<cyphermox> also, there are some things we'll need to include in the settings / indicator for mobile data, I think the UI should be what asks oFono about contexts to be able to create connections with NM
<seb128> cyphermox, two different groups ... not really, for things which have a system indicator and a setting panel we will share the backend
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> fair enough
<seb128> cyphermox, the settings panel should probably be a different qmenumodel over the same actions
<seb128> cyphermox, e.g just slightly different views built from the model
<seb128> so indicator-network-service will probably have the model and actions
<cyphermox> good
<seb128> and the indicator and system settings will just have a different layout of the actions
<seb128> tedg is working on that
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> in that case do you want to do a hangout tomorrow morning to complete your spreadsheet?
<cyphermox> I can help with specifying the backends and such
<seb128> cyphermox, sure, did you see my email some days ago? I want to do a sync-up meeting for system settings this week, probably thursday (I need to check if that works for everyone)
<seb128> cyphermox, but we can discuss a bit networking details tomorrow, that sounds good to me
<cyphermox> ok, thursday is good
<cyphermox> great
<cyphermox> I'm going to discuss what's up with 3G data with Tony a bit, just to make sure we're on the same page
<seb128> ok, good
<seb128> on that note I'm away for a bit
<seb128> bbl
<mterry> mfisch, you didn't get an answer for your shotwell question, did you?
<mfisch> mterry: not yet, but I'm not sure it will solve our issue
<mfisch> mterry: I'm 90% sure it pulls from shotwell's db
<mterry> mfisch, the answer is that I *believe* it searches certain user directories like ~/Pictures but not a full scan.  I'd have to look at code to confirm
<mfisch> lol we disagree
<mfisch> I'm pulling the code now
<mterry> mfisch, I wasn't too involved in the writing of it, just reviewed it for MIR
<mfisch> it has a picasa, fb, flickr, and shotwell scope
<mfisch> and I dont see a scan of ~/Pictures, which is really what I want, but I'll ping david calle
<larsu> is anyone having problems with firefox on saucy? It brings my system to a halt
<larsu> it seems to be causing a lot of disk i/o
<seb128> larsu, wfm
<seb128> larsu, but maybe chrisccoulson knows about some issue
<larsu> seb128: hm, thanks
 * larsu uses Web in the mean time
<mhr3> yey, achievement unlocked - my blog linked from phoronix :)
<seb128> larsu, did you try downgrading to see if the issue goes away?
<seb128> mhr3, you have a blog?
<kenvandine> what's a blog?
<kenvandine> :-D
 * kenvandine really needs to blog more often 
<seb128> kenvandine, the stuff that people used before g+ cale I think
<seb128> came
<kenvandine> :-D
<mhr3> seb128, ok, ok, the achievement was called by "granpa award" :P
<larsu> seb128: no I havn't done much debugging yet (in the middle of hacking). I'll try more tonigh
<larsu> *tonight
<jdstrand> kenvandine: I'm on holiday this week, can you ask another member of the team? perhaps mdeslaur or sarnold?
<jdstrand> kenvandine: or if it can wait, I'll be back next week
<kenvandine> jdstrand, sure!
<kenvandine> jdstrand, enjoy your vacation :)
<kenvandine> mdeslaur, could you please comment on bug 1180297
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1180297 in gnome-control-center-signon (Ubuntu) "Opening facebook "Success" page in external browser" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180297
<kenvandine> mdeslaur, specifically about the proposed fix to allow http auth for facebook
<kenvandine> as a work around
<mdeslaur> kenvandine: one sec, let me look
<mdeslaur> kenvandine: ok, commented
<kenvandine> mdeslaur, thanks!
<mdeslaur> kenvandine: not much we can do I guess, stoopid facebook :P
<kenvandine> yeah :/
<kenvandine> very annoying
<kenvandine> i just wanted to make sure we had some feedback from you guys before merging that :/
<mdeslaur> kenvandine: sure, thanks for asking us
<seb128> kenvandine, did anyone try to "ping" on the fb ticket?
<kenvandine> i didn't really see a way
<seb128> open another ticket? :p
<kenvandine> :-D
 * kenvandine hasn't been using facebook on my phone lately (when away from my own wifi) because i know this bug exists
<kenvandine> it should really be a higher priority...
<kenvandine> but i guess security isn't facebook's top concern :/
<seb128> so the fb app does non secure connections and they don't care?
<kenvandine> it has to
<kenvandine> there is a redirect in the middle of the oauth process to http
<thumper> hi kenvandine
<kenvandine> and then back to https
<kenvandine> hey thumper
<thumper> kenvandine: how do I get the friends app?
<thumper> I must be stupid or something
<thumper> can't find it
<kenvandine> apt-get install friends-app
<kenvandine> :-D
<thumper> ta,
<thumper> getting now
<kenvandine> seb128, it has nothing to do with ubuntu... it's just that signon-ui enforces ssl only
<kenvandine> thumper, np
<kenvandine> it shows that the facebook app doesn't fail for non-ssl
<seb128> kenvandine, just weird that they are so slow to deal with it
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> and it isn't the first time
<kenvandine> last time it was fixed in less than 2 weeks
<seb128> kenvandine, you seem paranoid about your fb credential as well ;-)
<kenvandine> i've had my account hijacked before!
<seb128> well maybe I'm not because I don't put anything personal on there
<kenvandine> and i was using the same password for twitter
<kenvandine> shortly after my twitter account was hijacked
<seb128> not cool
<kenvandine> my only real complaint was my friends having to see spam
<kenvandine> in my feed
<kenvandine> i need to run... see you guys later!
<seb128> kenvandine, ttyl
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-06-04
<mlankhorst> morning desktopers
<larsduesing> hi
<larsduesing> current gnome3-team/py-gi breaks software-center and therefore ultimately ubuntu-desktop.
<larsduesing> The following packages have unmet dependencies: python-gi : Breaks: software-center (< 5.6.0-0ubuntu3) but 5.6.0-0ubuntu2 is installed.
<larsduesing> The following actions will resolve these dependencies:
<larsduesing> ubuntu raring + gnome3-team ppa
<jbicha> one way to fix that problem is for the sru for bug 1173249 to be accepted
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1173249 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu Quantal) "update-software-center AttributeError during upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1173249
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> hey jibel!
 * pitti donne une accolade à didrocks
 * didrocks donne une accolade à pitti
<jibel> Bonjour didrocks
<jibel> didrocks, I searched why I couldn't limit swap usage in containers yesterday evening. It's actually enabled in the kernel but resource control must also be enabled on the command line with swapaccount=1
<jibel> didrocks, with that parameter on the kernel stops the process that tries too allocate too much memory
<jibel> didrocks, I'll set it on our platform and maybe we could retry the hud in otto ?
<didrocks> jibel: oh, so nice! doesn't need any recompile then! Those has to be set on the host as well, or just the guest?
<jibel> didrocks, the boot parameter is on the host.
<didrocks> jibel: sure, but we'll have to trick is to have the mem leak version. I'm running the fixed one from tonight right now monitoring
<didrocks> and it seems the mem leak is indeed fixed
<jibel> didrocks, there is a price to pay for resource control, that's why it's disabled by default I guess
<didrocks> right, we don't really care on our tests machines though :)
<jibel> didrocks, control of 1G of swap costs 512K of memory
<didrocks> jibel: affordable for us seeing what can be the result otherwise :p
<didrocks> jibel: btw, the -check seems to either have one wrong computation set or we had one failure on hud where we accept 0, we'll need to check but the message isn't informative
<didrocks> (this is not otto, just the collect result)
<jibel> didrocks, I also disabled log rotation so log files do not vanish under our feet
<didrocks> ah, excellent!
<didrocks> is that on the new container?
<didrocks> (ok, we passed the point where the machine memory was totally out of control yesterday for hud tests)
<didrocks> I guess there are some slight leak still
<didrocks> but we are at ~650M total ram size, including swap
<didrocks> I wonder why we have some regular:
<didrocks> tail: /var/lib/lxc//raring-i386-20130603-2203/run/delta//var/local/autopilot/autopilot.log: file truncated
<didrocks> especially has we have it through an exec now
<jibel> didrocks, ah, the redirection is misplaced
 * didrocks looks again for the test branch :p
<jibel> didrocks, r25 of the testsuite
<didrocks> jibel: do you have the lp: address?
<didrocks> jibel: my laptop is closed
<jibel> didrocks, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~otto-dev/otto/testsuite_autopilot-unity/revision/25
 * didrocks branches
<didrocks> jibel: needs to be exec >>$AP_LOGFILE btw
<didrocks> jibel: if we restart the session…
<jibel> didrocks, done
<didrocks> jibel: ok, tell me once you are ready for continuing :)
<didrocks> hud passed
<jibel> didrocks, ready
<didrocks> so fast? ok, coffee and coming :)
<pitti> RAOF: hey Chris, how are you?
<RAOF> pitti: Pretty good.
<RAOF> pitti: Yourself?
<pitti> RAOF: quite fine, thanks! I'm glad that the two weeks of continuous rain seem to be over at last
<pitti> RAOF: do you plan a colord 1.0 upload in the next time for Debian?
<RAOF> pitti: Yeah, it's mostly staged in git.
<pitti> RAOF: I was looking at the two failures in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-colord/25/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/
<pitti> RAOF: missing valgrind test dependency, and importing the upstream commit for dropping g_type_init()
<pitti> could we include them, please?
<RAOF> Certainly.
<RAOF> I'm pretty sure I've added valgrind to the test dependencies locally :)
<RAOF> Pushing it just requires (a) finishing checking that everything actually works and (b) marrying inclination to opportunity.
<pitti> heh
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<mlankhorst> bonjour
<RAOF> salut
<Laney> morning!
<tsdgeos> seb128: continuing from yester-night
<tsdgeos> $ dpkg -L poppler-data | grep -i janan
<tsdgeos> /usr/share/fonts/cmap/adobe-janan2
<seb128> Laney, good morning to you too
<tsdgeos> someone typoed in there
<seb128> tsdgeos, what would be the correct name/path?
<tsdgeos> japan
<tsdgeos> japan2
<tsdgeos> but not janan2
<seb128> tsdgeos, ok, got it
<seb128> debian/links:usr/share/poppler/cMap/Adobe-Japan2	usr/share/fonts/cmap/adobe-janan2
<seb128> tsdgeos, thanks, I will get it fixed in both Debian and Ubuntu
<tsdgeos> seb128: tx
<seb128> tsdgeos, do you have a bug report/example of issues created by the broken name (just to know if we should get the fix in raring as well)
<tsdgeos> seb128: i don't
<tsdgeos> it was brought to my attention yesterday by someone that would not share his file
<seb128> tsdgeos, ok, I will see if I can get a SRU for it still, but it usually help to have a testcase for verification of the fix
<seb128> though the error/fix is obvious so that might not be required there
<seb128> tsdgeos, btw we got a slightly less outdated poppler in saucy (the current stable one)
<seb128> just for info
<tsdgeos> awesome :-)
<seb128> we might go for 0.24 later in the cycle (once the private abi stop changing ;-)
<tjaalton> hmm no jbicha? was wondering why realmd was not updated all the way to 0.14.2
<tjaalton> ah, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=65325 would explain it :)
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 65325 in General "Can't build realmd without systemd" [Normal,New]
<seb128> tjaalton, mlankhorst: hey, what ppa do you guys use as a staging for the new xorg aimed at saucy's upload?
<tjaalton> seb128: canonical-x/x-staging
<seb128> tjaalton, do you have an estimate of the level of testing that got so far?
<tjaalton> seb128: we've used it
<seb128> number of users that tested it, was it tested on all main drivers (ati, intel, nouveau, nvidia, fglrx) with unity, barrier pointer, etc?
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> :)
<seb128> ok
<tjaalton> actually, fglrx only got abi support recently, so it's not there yet
<seb128> sorry to ask again about that, some people want to make really sure the update is not going to create issue for the unity team
<Laney> worth us testing it?
<seb128> do you have any estimate when it will be? do you plan to do a call for testing on ubuntu-devel@ or something when you get close from upload?
<tjaalton> aiui the blocker is unity
<seb128> what about it? didn't you have a patched version in the ppa?
<tjaalton> getting an official upload with the new pointer barrier work
<tjaalton> the ppa has a hacked version
<tjaalton> that is kept uptodate so it'll install
<tjaalton> guess mlankhorst has the most recent info about the status
<seb128> tjaalton, do you know if there is a bug report/merge request for the new pointer barrier?
<tjaalton> seb128: hmm no
<tjaalton> there should be I guess
<seb128> that would be useful indeed
<tjaalton> bug 1097991
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1097991 in unity (Ubuntu Raring) "Port to new barrier event API" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1097991
<tjaalton> this is what the ppa version has https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/move-pointer-barrier-to-xi-1.6.99.1/+merge/150175
<seb128> tjaalton, hum, that got merged in Unity trunk? what happens if you try running unity trunk on saucy with xorg 1.13?
<seb128> oh, no, it's not merged
<seb128> ignore me
<tjaalton> it'll likely fail
<tjaalton> not sure
<tjaalton> afk ->
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks
<Laney> desrt: It looks like the conversion to installed tests has made the gsettings tests use the installed glib-mkenums unless $GLIB_MKENUMS is set to something else in the environment
<Laney> shouldn't it prefer the built path if it's available to work with make check and as an installed test?
<Laney> woah, wait
<Laney> desrt: I think you already fixed this in trunk :P
<mlankhorst> seb128: yeah it will land with the new unity, the unity testing will be done with the x ppa enabled
<Laney> wow!
<Laney> how did I use git for so long without knowing about git format-patch <id>^!
<Laney> such a luddite
<mlankhorst> or a whole series, <firstid>...<lastid>
<Laney> yes I knew that one
<Laney> that's /all/ I knew
<Laney> but more often I just want to take one commit
<seb128> I hate that you need to know stuff like "^" in git
<Laney> I don't know such a shortcut in bzr
<Laney> I only know how to do ranges there
<seb128> what does it do in git?
<Laney> it's the ID of the previous commit (probably in reality it's more complex, but that's how I think of it)
<Laney> and ! gets you the path or something, so ^! is like n-1..n
<Laney> my git knowledge isn't at a very technical level
<seb128> yeah, mine either
<seb128> bzr is nicer :p
<seb128> shame everyone wants to use git :/
<seb128> Laney, in bzr you can do -c-1 or -c-2
<seb128> to see the diff of n-1 or n-2
<Laney> I usually want to say "give me the diff of n" to cherry-pick it
<Laney> so I guess that's bzr diff -c-1 -r n
<seb128> bzr -c <n>
<Laney> ?
<seb128> bzr diff -c <n>
<seb128> for the diff of commit <n>
<Laney> ah
<Laney> I've been doing something with ranges ¬_¬
<seb128> where <n> can be a number of a a relative position (-1, -...)
<mlankhorst> try #2 of getting nouveau running on this laptop
<mlankhorst> oh crap, there are even more registers!
<seb128> tsdgeos, http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-changes/2013/06/msg00386.html btw
<tsdgeos> tx
<seb128> thank you for pointing the issue ;-)
<Saviq> uh, any idea guys why firefox in saucy complains about an unreachable proxy when using system-wide proxy settings with _no_ proxy configured?
<Sweetshark> free and open source has finally moved to the dark side: Lawrence Lessig is guest at this years Bilderberg meeting.
<Laney> blurg
<chrisccoulson> pitti, you're not affected by the flooding in europe, are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: my parents are, they live right at the bank of the Elbe, and watching it like a hawk
<pitti> chrisccoulson: personally I'm not
<desrt> Laney: ya...wasn't too happy with the original installed tests work, so i spent most of last week fixing it up
<desrt> seb128: i notice activity on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/922968
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 922968 in OEM Priority Project precise "shouldn't queue a second suspend if the machine is already suspending" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Laney> desrt: yeah, seems nicer still on trunk
<desrt> seb128: this is fixed now, no?
<desrt> Laney: thanks for the ping :)
<Laney> desrt: currently seeing  async-create-delete failing; do you know of anything like that?
<Laney> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/glib2.0-cCE0t2/glib2.0-2.37.1/./gio/tests/file.c:478:test_create_delete: assertion failed (data->monitor_changed > 0): (0 > 0)
<desrt> hmm.
<Laney> could be an inotify/fs thing so I uploaded to a PPA
<desrt> Laney: you're running uninstalled or uninstalled?
<seb128> desrt, it should, can you comment on the bug saying that? (nobody did a status update there it seems)
<Laney> make check
<desrt> Laney: that's news to me.  i wonder if the change notification simply comes too late
<desrt> GFileMonitor has some built-in delays
<desrt> in order to group changes
<desrt> seb128: we fixed it in sassy, right? no backport to older releases, afaik...
<Laney> keep an eye on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+build/4640842
 * Laney pops out to have lunch in the park
<seb128> desrt, right, it's not going to be trivial to backport and I'm not sure how much they need/want a backport or if they are happy to have it fixed for the next lts
<seb128> desrt, first step is to say that and see what they reply ;-)
<desrt> seb128: i just write some info
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<desrt> *wrote
 * desrt needs coffee :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, it looks bad :( i hope it improves for them soon
<chrisccoulson> this summer is certainly turning out to be quite dreadful :/
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: it's 22 down here today, summer arrived!
<chrisccoulson> czajkowski, yeah, here too. but in context, it's still been pretty bad. and i suspect the nice weather for us this week will be short-lived ;)
<czajkowski> oh up till now it's been awful, but the 10 day forecast has a lot of BBQ weather in the future.
<chrisccoulson> i don't trust 10 day forecasts :P
 * chrisccoulson is feeling pessimistic ;)
<chrisccoulson> although, perhaps i should chance it and invite people round for a BBQ. i have more beer at home than i could possibly drink on my own :)
<desrt> chrisccoulson: spoken like a true englishman
<desrt> ( between the distrust of the weather, the pessimism, and the beer )
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: did you see. http://www.buzzfeed.com/expresident/best-ways-to-annoy-a-british-person
<mdeslaur> lol @ #7
<chrisccoulson> hah :)
<chrisccoulson> i was looking through some of the comments too
<chrisccoulson> "I know the easiest way to annoy a brit is give them a hersheys bar and tell them its good chocolate"
<mdeslaur> haha
<czajkowski> LOL
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: I find the luke warm water for my tea more annoying
<czajkowski> or been given ice tea! and told it's nice!
<Laney> [FULLYBUILT] Successfully built on chindi11 (arm ppa builder)
<Laney> grr
<seb128> Laney, trying to debug an issue and it's not hitting the bug?
<Laney> test fails in sbuild here but not on the ppa
 * Laney tries a bare metal (well, lxc) build
<Laney> I suspect this is bug #882147
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 882147 in coreutils (Ubuntu) "overlayfs does not implement inotify interfaces correctly" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/882147
<Sweetshark> seb128: ping?
<jbicha> can we have a libunity-webapps rebuild for the packagekit transition?
<Laney> kenvandine: ↑ maybe?
<Laney> (if that's your baby)
<desrt> 8. Violate the sanctity of a queue.
<desrt> my favourite.
<kenvandine> Laney, sure
<kenvandine> robru tends to those, but if you need it before he wakes up i can do it
<Laney> doesn't seem massively urgent
<kenvandine> ok
<Laney> there's still quite a few packages waiting according to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<Laney> jbicha: you're making the needed rebuilds happen?
<jbicha> Laney: I think everything else that needs a rebuild has already been started
<Laney> ok
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey (back from exercice)
<seb128> Sweetshark, saw your /msg, no worry if you are not back for the meeting, I will paste your summary for you
<Sweetshark> seb128: Im still around, was a bit delayed and had no reply, so will stay for the meeting now (and fly out of the door right after it ;) )
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok
<czajkowski> whoo dates for FOSDEM are out already for 2014 folks
<czajkowski> 1&2nd of Feb
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: that is not exactly unexpected ;)
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: well it kinda is as it's usually the following weekend
<mlankhorst> I spent whole day looking at register dumps, I'm exhausted :/
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: Really, isnt it the first weekend of Feb?
<Sweetshark> (usually)
<czajkowski> no it used to be valentines weekend practically, and then got brought forward more reently
<seb128> Sweetshark, qengho, Laney, mlankhorst, tkamppeter, attente, desrt, larsu: hey, it's meeting time
<Sweetshark> moin!
<Laney> yo
<attente> hey
<larsu> meeting \o/
<seb128> let's get started
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
<Sweetshark> - annoyed everyone with a LibreOffice upload, tweaks to fix against the moving baseline
<Sweetshark> - upstream LibreOffice 4.1 hassle
<Sweetshark> - LibreOffice 4.1 beta1/2 packaging (not yet published)
<Sweetshark> - improving tinderboxing for libreoffice.org
<Sweetshark> EOF
<tkamppeter> hi
<desrt> larsu: i love meeting
<seb128> Sweetshark, glad to see that we got libreoffice to build in saucy, thanks to you (and to Laney for fixing the remaining issues)
<Sweetshark> seb128: oh, indeed.
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks ;-)
 * Sweetshark bows to Laney.
<seb128> qengho, hey
<Laney> I was violently sick when I saw it regenerated its control file during a build
<desrt> ...the debian is strong with this one
<seb128> hum, no qengho (again)?
<seb128> 3 times in a row, /me notes to check out on qengho
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> • The week of the archive transition™
<Laney> • gtkspell3 transition; patch and upload some packages
<Laney> • eds transition; patch a few packages, submit patches upstream, test and upload
<Laney> • update evolution
<seb128> (check up on*)
<Laney> • update empathy (rebasing both on Debian)
<Laney> • review and sponsor a d-conf split to Debian for Seb
<Laney> • help out on some packages for the poppler transition (libreoffice ... dear god); get that migrated
<Laney> • update glib2.0; testsuite failures; debug, now testing before uploading later
<Laney> • update glib-networking; similarly testing & will upload along with glib
<Laney> • now upgrading n7 to saucy images & will start to look at system settings stuff
<Laney> eof
<qengho> seb128: Sorry, late again.
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<qengho> - preparing chromium 27 for testing and release.
<qengho> +-- awaiting #webapps updates.
<qengho> +-- already testing armhf/precise for specialty installations.
<qengho> - will package an installer for new AMZN extension later this week.
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> qengho, ah, no worry, thanks for the update ;-)
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<mlankhorst> i think lts-raring is in archive now, not sure if it's moved to main yet or still in universe. I've made nvd7 acceleration work with nouveau (external firmware, going to try nouveau firmware tomorrow), some other stuff but my brain is offline from comparing tedious stuff all day to get nvd7 to work..
<mlankhorst> oh and birthday \o/
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<seb128> oh, today?
<desrt> mlankhorst: happy level-up
<seb128> mlankhorst, happy birthday!
 * mlankhorst has gained no new skill, but a working laptop!
<attente> lol
<desrt> ...oh what i would give for a working laptop
<Laney> some cold hard canadian dollars
<mlankhorst> anyway ^D
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - Ghostscript developers have added PWG Raster support to MuPDF, Mike Sweet told that he wants to work on mupdftoraster wrapper filter
<tkamppeter>  - Got patches to start CUPS daemon on-demand via xinetd and systemd
<tkamppeter>  - Answered and triaged printing-related bug reports
<tkamppeter>  - Caught up on e-mail after vacation
<seb128> tkamppeter, cups on-demand patches ... didn't you have some for systemd from fedora already? getting any for upstart?
<Laney> phwoar, xinetd
<tkamppeter> seb128, these are the ones from Fedora which I got. Unfortunately, there are none for Upstart. I have to work wwith an Upstart expert on them.
<desrt> Laney: no.  it's new!!
<desrt> and ... different!
<desrt> argued about patches all morning!
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks, if you need help with upstart maybe ask on #ubuntu-devel to jdoh/xnox/stgraber
<desrt> er.  wrong channel.  sorry.
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> seb128, hi!
<attente> finished up the shortcut widget for the region panel
<attente> indicator-keyboard and region panel i18n
<attente> double menu bar thing
<attente> no luck debugging an ibus/g-s-d issue, will try again
<attente> started writing some code to generate svg files for all of the keyboard layout icons
<attente> EOF
<xnox> seb128: mrahw
<desrt> attente: also, macos gtk menubar integration work
<attente> desrt, wrong channel again?
<larsu> haha
<desrt> attente: no.  this is something you did this week...
<attente> desrt, not on work time
<seb128> o O
<seb128> I was going to say :p
<seb128> attente, I saw your gtk3 merge request, I will try to get to it today
<attente> seb128, cool, thanks
<attente> :)
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> hey
<desrt> started out by chasing some test failures... that lead me to figure out that the state of our build system wrt. testing is pretty sore
<desrt> so i spent most of the week redoing the test framework in glib in a way that can be copied into other projects (made some m4macros and a makefile for inclusion)
<desrt> seems to be pretty well-received and should start appearing in other projects soon
<desrt> did some more work on action descriptions meanwhile (but not too much)
<desrt> and yesterday i did a lot of improvements for g_file_set_contents(), which should serve to reduce fragmentation when used on ext4 and improve performance by quite a lot everywhere (due to not calling fsync in cases where we don't need it)
<desrt> also did some chatting with larsu about the qmenumodel stuff he's been working on
<desrt> fin.
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> larsu, hey
<larsu> hey, let me try the copy n paste thing that's so popular here...
<larsu> landed gtk menu item patch (thanks seb128!)
<larsu> landed ido custom menu item framework
<larsu> hooked volume slider up to that and fix some related issues in the indicator-sound branch
<larsu> helped renato with some indicator-messages fixes (which were essential for the dog food thing)
<larsu> ported qmenumodel to use gtkmenutracker (thanks desrt!), so that we can have all the features in the new shell
<larsu> upcoming: finish up qmenumodel; add media player widget into ido; finish up indicator-sound
<larsu> oh .. errm ... EOF?!
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> 'over and out'
<desrt> seb128: your turn!
<seb128> larsy: do we have a working indicator-backend -> qmenumodel -> panel rendering (or other rendering for testing) chain?
<seb128> desrt, in a min ;-)
<desrt> larsy is like larsu + Laney?
<seb128> lol
<larsu> seb128: well, I have a qmlscene thing that renders a menu. Need to talk to nick to integrate it into unity
<seb128> larsu, ^
<Laney> grand larsy
<larsu> seb128: instead of using qmenumodel-as-it-is-now
<desrt> larsu: working except for submenus now, right?
<larsu> desrt: and a couple of properties aren't exported yet, but that's a half-hour fix I plan to do after lunch
<seb128> larsu: does it mean we can plug gmenumodels to qml (I'm asking for system settings in mind)
<larsu> seb128: yes, this is exactly that
<desrt> larsu: did you do the 'view' work yet?
<larsu> desrt: no
<desrt> or is someone else going to do that?
<desrt> (or is it already done from before?)
<seb128> larsu, pieces start coming together but it's hard for people who will work on system settings to know where to start
<larsu> seb128: right. And as desrt says, we need someone to do the view part (mainly the custom menu items) for qml
<seb128> ok
<larsu> seb128: who's working on that, mardy?
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<larsu> desrt: "someone" will do that
<desrt> larsu: it starts to feel like we have a lot of data shuffling going on here :)
<desrt> apps -> gmenumodel -> dbus -> gmenumodel -> gtkmenutracker -> qtabstractlistthingy -> qtlistviewthingy -> custom renderers
<seb128> larsu, mardy is working on the container app and the plugins loader, individual panels are being to be done by quite some people (see the Cc list on the email I sent recently)
<larsu> seb128: right, thanks.
<larsu> desrt: you're exaggerating
<desrt> larsu: not by much
<seb128> larsu, thanks, I will also set up a meeting about system settings later in the week, you will get an invite
<seb128> ok, my turn
<desrt> i'm not saying that i think it will be a problem
<seb128>  * some desktop merges and updates
<seb128>  * some work on the versions script (fixed some issues, updates some broken links)
<seb128>  * worked on the poppler transition
<seb128>  * some NEW reviews
<seb128>  * continued looking at the system settings work and qml, trying to figure out how the pieces fit together with indicator backends
<seb128>  * some bug fixing
<seb128> </end>
<larsu> oh, poppler transition, it's that time of year :)
<seb128> yeah :p
<seb128> that's it
<kenvandine> seb128, let me know if you get blocked figuring out anything with settings plugins
<seb128> any other question/topic/comment?
<mlankhorst> weather :-)
 * desrt wants to grill larsu a bit, but will do that privately :)
 * larsu doesn't know the second meaning of grill. And is afraid
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks, will do, see my email earlier in the day about for the problems I've atm though
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> cyphermox, kenvandine, etc: any status update from your part which is not ps-integration oriented?
<kenvandine> SRUs done for the facebook problem, for quantal and raring
<kenvandine> fix is in saucy
<kenvandine> well, they are in the queue :)
<cyphermox> well we got 3G working on the phone :)...  going to finish making that more automatic today, uploads for NM // otherwise some SRUs to land for NM and wpa
<kenvandine> and i am still whining about the can of worms i opened when i started building webcred for saucy
<seb128> cyphermox, \o/
<kenvandine> oh and i fixed powerd crashes on tablets yesterday :)
<seb128> kenvandine, :-( about webred on saucy
<Laney> I branched to debug that and then noticed that it was fixed already
<seb128> kenvandine, \o/ for powerd
<Laney> good work!
<seb128> cyphermox, \o/ for 3G working
<Laney> surprised it got past testing though :P
<seb128> nice to see things coming together
<kenvandine> Laney, ha... i beat you!
<kenvandine> Laney, indeed... it was an easy problem to hit...
<kenvandine> crashed on any tablet...
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> who is doing the indicator stack?
<seb128> cyphermox, is that you?
<Laney> "why doesn't the power button turn the screen off... oh"
<cyphermox> you mean for cu2d? yes
<seb128> cyphermox, when do you think we will have a libdbusmenu landing? not sure if you noticed but chrisccoulson fixed the nm-applet menu items not working issue
<cyphermox> I think didrocks pushed buttons this morning to switch it to saucy and enable it
<seb128> cyphermox, would be good to get that in so we can SRU the fix
<cyphermox> indeed
<cyphermox> I'll look into that
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks, do you plan to handle the SRUs as well? (there are 2 leak fixes that would be nice to backport to precise if you do that, I'm happy to help/do the SRU if you want)
<cyphermox> can you tell me exactly which fixes?
<seb128> just on time also to handover to didrocks
<seb128> cyphermox,
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdbusmenu/+bug/1104136
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdbusmenu/+bug/1103050
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1104136 in libdbusmenu (Ubuntu) "Leaks GVariant's in multiple places" [High,Fix released]
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1103050 in DBus Menu "Leak in method call handlers for calls that don't require a reply" [Medium,Fix committed]
<cyphermox> but yes we should totally backport chris' fix back to precise and all
<cyphermox> thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, the commits are linked on the bugs
<didrocks> hey sil2100, cyphermox, Mirv, kenvandine, robru!
<didrocks> I'm not sure if robru is still at the hospital or will join us
<didrocks> how are you guys? :)
<cyphermox> o/
<Mirv> \o
 * kenvandine waves
<didrocks> ok, I think we should first share some status :)
<didrocks> so saucy migration!
<kenvandine> makes me sad
<kenvandine> :/
<didrocks> I saw that kenvandine switched the configuration :p
<kenvandine> yeah... which opened a nasty smelling can of worms
<didrocks> but didn't deploy, what I'm doing right now
<sil2100> Hi!
<didrocks> so, let's sum up what the issues are :)
<didrocks> QA: 3 test failing AFAIK on the latest run
<didrocks> sil2100: you got on touch with that team, right?
<sil2100> didrocks: QA? No, I only got in touch regarding the apps test failures (webbrowser)
<sil2100> There were 3 failures there as well
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind pinging the QA guys?
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK, will do that - will poke them tomorrow morning and right now through E-mail if they're not around
<didrocks> sil2100: perfect! can you tell them it's blocking everything to be released? :)
<sil2100> hehe, ok ;)
<didrocks> speaking about blocking… so the apps stack deps on webcreds, and… kenvandine? :)
<kenvandine> yeah, most of the build failures are fixed now
<kenvandine> still working on g-c-c-s
<kenvandine> but after fixing the builds we now have failing tests for libaccounts-glib and libsignon-glib
<kenvandine> but functional testing works fine
<kenvandine> mardy will get those fixed tomorrow morning
<asac> the unity on saucy thing on my thinkpad stuff is very slow ... snail like switching apps feels super sluggish - almost as if there was no accelerated compositing ...
<kenvandine> by then i'll have the rest of the stack in order
<didrocks> asac: maybe you don't have acceleration? can we handle that after our meeting?
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok, so tomorrow morning, should be fine, let's cross fingers?
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> asac, try asking on #ubuntu-unity
<kenvandine> :)
<asac> didrocks: sure. glxinfo looks promissing
<seb128> asac, (so it doesn't conflict with the ongoing meeting)
<asac> seb128: i try to keep ubuntu-desktop as my main stop for all desktop :)
<asac> oh sorry
<asac> didnt see meeting :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: and thanks for fixing the prepare for accounts, let's get it tomorrow
<didrocks> kenvandine: you have some more on the friends stack btw :p
<didrocks> not sure if you look at that ;)
<kenvandine> didrocks, well i did the manual upload :)
<kenvandine> i haven't had time yet
<didrocks> (for multiple days)
<didrocks> ok :)
<kenvandine> if robru doesn't make it in i'll look
<didrocks> not as urgent as the rest
<didrocks> yep
<kenvandine> yeah, saucy was my priority
<didrocks> ok, did anyone else seeing anything else blocking?
<Mirv> nope
<didrocks> I'm seeing some build failure in the indicator stack while rebuilding on saucy
<didrocks> and a package ignored because of a newer release in saucy
<didrocks> cyphermox: do you have the time to have a look today? ^
<cyphermox> yup
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> I think the rest is behaving well
<didrocks> I'll finish the switch to saucy FYI
<didrocks> as I'm moving those to otto as well
<didrocks> so good news of the week: otto is in production :)
<kenvandine> woot
<didrocks> so if you see from tomorrow some -check job red, it means, there is a real issue, please see it :)
<kenvandine> docs on running it locally?
<didrocks> kenvandine: not yet :)
<kenvandine> ok :)
<didrocks> we got some nice speed improvments
<Mirv> otto + saucy, this week has a potential to be a great one
<didrocks> like some tests went from 18 minutes to 1.53min
<didrocks> (with an archive to restore the state)
<didrocks> some other 22 minutes down to 8min
<didrocks> and some others 31 minutes to 11 min :)
<didrocks> knowing that everyday we are testing either raring + latest dist-upgrade
<didrocks> or saucy + latest dist-upgrade
<didrocks> (for now, intel/ati are going to be used on saucy and nvidia on raring)
<didrocks> until the new machines arrived
<didrocks> arrive*
<didrocks> ok, so this week, with touch in saucy, we'll have 100 scopes in saucy as well
<didrocks> sil2100: mind refreshing us on that? ^
<sil2100> Yes, well, we're still waiting for all the dependencies to land into distro, but besides that we should be ready - the cu2d-config got switched, didrocks also made the switches
<didrocks> MIR acked, isn't it?
<sil2100> We got the number of unity test failures down to good levels
<sil2100> Yes, besides those 2 python2 scopes
<didrocks> the NEWing had a first pass with seb128 and I some weeks/months ago :p
<didrocks> yep
<sil2100> didrocks: do we need python-evdev to be in main?
<didrocks> sil2100: libunity change merged and unity rebuilt?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, all the autopilot testing stuff is in universe right now
<sil2100> didrocks: the libunity change got merged, not sure about unity rebuild - I didn't merge in the dep change manually, since I think you said you had it in your branch (?)
<sil2100> Might have misunderstood something though
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, I only spoke about cupstream2distro-config
<didrocks> sil2100: not the unity one
<didrocks> sil2100: mind merging the unity change today? (version bump)
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, ACK ;)
<sil2100> It's waiting here, I'll just merge it in
<didrocks> ok, great :)
<didrocks> then, we have some new components to package
<sil2100> didrocks: should I trigger a rebuild or we're waiting for daily to do that?
<didrocks> sil2100 jumped on some, kenvandine added them before the packaging was double check though :p
<didrocks> kenvandine: be careful when you approve something on cupstream2distro, you are going to help sil2100 while reviewing them?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, let's wait for the daily
<didrocks> sil2100: kenvandine: do you need some help, like maybe Mirv for those?
<sil2100> didrocks: for the packaging reviews?
<didrocks> yep :)
<sil2100> I almost did all of them, so it's just reviewing and correcting
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv, kenvandine: I'll paste in the links to the MRs to the spreadsheet
<didrocks> kenvandine: on that? ^
<didrocks> Mirv: ^
<Mirv> ok
<didrocks> thanks!
<sil2100> So that all of them are known ;)
<didrocks> let's get that done before tomorrow
<didrocks> ok, it seems we won't be able to have the first saucy land tomorrow morning though
<didrocks> so I'm putting all stack on manual publishing for now (the ones which were not yet targetting saucy)
<didrocks> making sense to everyone? ^
<kenvandine> ok
<didrocks> ok, that's it for the main points for me, focusing on getting this landed (so didn't get over all the items). That should be our #1 target ;). Does anyone else has anything else to mention?
<kenvandine> nope
<sil2100> didrocks: hmm, could you point me to the QA stack failiures?
<sil2100> didrocks: and another quick thing to mention:
<didrocks> sil2100: sorry, I mixed with apps :)
<didrocks> sil2100: you are right, one less issue! :)
<sil2100> oSoMoN has submitted fixes for the AP failures
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, and they are merged?
<sil2100> So it should get merged in soon \o/
<sil2100> Jenkins is doing problems though
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> argh ;)
<sil2100> But he'll have it merged in soon I thing
<sil2100> *think
<didrocks> great ;)
<didrocks> sweet, let's cross fingers :)
<didrocks> so, without further ado, let's rock it, thanks everyone!
<Mirv> thanks!
<sil2100> Thanks! Let's get this switched ;)
<didrocks> yep ;)
<didrocks> asac: what does /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p tells you?
<asac> didrocks: one sec
<asac> didrocks: looks pretty green
<asac>  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p | pastebinit
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5733096/
<didrocks> asac: ok, so not what I thought (user not being in the right group after upgrade)
<didrocks> asac: unity didn't change yet in saucy, it's the version in raring
<didrocks> asac: so I would blame some drivers. Some people using the xorg-edgers ppa were complaining after some mesa update
<asac> didrocks: odd...
<didrocks> not sure if it reached saucy, mlankhorst? ^
<asac> hmm
<asac> i remember xorg edgers
<asac> but i am sure it was dsiabled during update
<asac> no edgers here
<didrocks> but maybe you have it was uploaded to saucy :)
<didrocks> let's see with the driver guys :)
<asac> well. if noone else complains and noone knows something
<asac> its probably not worth investigating right now
<asac> but check ... maybe its something obvious
<sil2100> kenvandine, didrocks, Mirv: in the spreadsheet, the next column has all the branches
<sil2100> I'll be still looking on making the dee-qt one better for the transitioning
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, if we land without the full transition support, that's not that important :)
<didrocks> for now
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv, kenvandine: there are some basic mechanisms for the transitioning though in already, so if you see it's ok, just approve
<didrocks> letting Mirv, kenvandine reviewing, I'm currently pushing buttons and writing emails for the transition :)
<Laney> kenvandine: since robru seems to be not around, could you handle that rebuild please? :-)
<Laney> or I can just do it if you don't mind it getting in the way of daily landing
<Mirv> sil2100: I could just approve the location-service, but check the comment..
<sil2100> Mirv: ! shouldn't you be off already ;p?
<kenvandine> Laney, i'll do it
<Laney> ok then, thank you!
<sil2100> Mirv: looking
<sil2100> Mirv: so hm, since 0.0.1-1 is invalid, let me check if it's in distro
<sil2100> Mirv: it's not, so what do you think of removing the first changelog entry and replacing it with the -0ubuntu1 ?
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, pushed that
<sil2100> kenvandine: ^ ?
<kenvandine> fine by me
<sil2100> kenvandine: you can approve once you check if all is ok then ;)
<kenvandine> ok
<Mirv> sil2100: that should be fine as well as it's not in the distro
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks
<Mirv> sil2100: and yes, I'm not here
<Mirv> :)
<sil2100> :D
<mlankhorst> didrocks: I'm not aware of any changes in xorg that could cause that
<chrisccoulson> hah, look at what is on top here: https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/query/query?product=Firefox&version=Firefox%3A22.0&platform=linux&range_value=1&range_unit=weeks&date=06%2F04%2F2013+17%3A08%3A05&query_search=signature&query_type=contains&query=&reason=&build_id=&process_type=browser&hang_type=crash&do_query=1
<chrisccoulson> surprise surprise ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is 38 the number of report? that seems low...
<chrisccoulson> seb128, this is for the beta on saucy
<chrisccoulson> it's still more frequent than all of the other crashes ;)
<seb128> still seems low
<seb128> we have so few users?
<sarnold> add some 1/0 code in the next update and count them all in one place :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, there aren't really that many
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the issue is probably not that frequent, top issues on errors.ubuntu.com rank in the thousand reports a day range
<seb128> so we do have users
<chrisccoulson> firefox must be a lot more stable than everything else then :P
<seb128> well, unity-webapps manage to rank 38
<seb128> so that bug is very low frequency as well
 * didrocks waves good evening
<asac> seb128: its confirmed
<asac> the sound settings dialog does not work right anymore
<asac> i select my input device that is now shown just with usb device id
<asac> and it clearly does not pick the sound up from that device
<seb128> asac, does pavucontrol has the same issue?
<asac> seb128: dont have that tool
<asac> is it good?
<asac> i remembe rhaving used it at some point
<seb128> asac, install it? sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<seb128> asac, well, it's the "official" pulseaudio tool, good to confirm if the issue is with the ui or with pulseaudio or lower in the stack
<asac> ok :) ... starting. should i close the other dialog?
<seb128> asac, also neither the control center, nor pulseaudio, nor alsa changed much in saucy ... did you try booting an older kernel?
<seb128> asac, it doesn't matter
<asac> seb128: my webcam microphone does not show up there
<asac> its in sound settings though
<asac> the other odd thing is that i only see the usb device ID since saucy
<asac> not the name of my webcam
<asac> let me show you screens
<asac> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/ss1.png
<seb128> asac, if it's not listed in pavucontrol the issue is not at the UI level but between kernel and pulseaudio layers
<asac> it figures that its a webcam
<asac> but not the name
<asac> who updated pulse?
<seb128> diwic
<asac> i want him to back it out
<asac> :)
<asac> we cannot have usb webcam anymore
<seb128> we didn't update pulseaudio in saucy afaik
<seb128> did you try booting an older kernel?
<asac> well...
<asac> it always worked on raring
<seb128> btw I've that naming issue as well
<asac> hmm.
<seb128> but my mic is working
<asac> usb mic?
<seb128> like the bar react to noise in the ui
<stgraber> asac: well, we did change udev and the kernel though ;)
<asac> dont do that
<asac> no changes. thx :)
<seb128> asac, logitech usb webcam
<asac> lol
<asac> seb128: same her!!!!
<asac> its probably the same device even
<seb128> yeah, your UI is similar to mine ;-)
<asac> maybe its my bluetooth headset confusing
<seb128> well
<seb128> your screenshot has an orange bar to 1/3 of the volume meter
<seb128> which seems to suggest the input is working
<asac> input?
<asac> bar?
<asac> thats the other mic picking up
<seb128> asac, http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/ss1.png
<asac> i knocked on it with finger
<asac> its still getting input from the thinkpad mic
<seb128> "input level: | | | | | | |"
<asac> not my webcam mic
<asac> and sound quality is bad there :)
<asac> right
<asac> thats what i get through the mic
<asac> while getting the snapshot sound i guess :)
<seb128> oh, you say you got it routed through the laptop mic?
<asac> right
<asac> doesnt matter what i click
<asac> and it doesnt show in pavu at all :)
<asac> let me show you pavu
<asac> maybe i am just dumb
<seb128> asac, can you take a screenshot of the pavucontrol input tab?
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/ss2.png
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/ss3.png
<asac> intersting its in the configuration tab
<asac> but not in the input tab
<asac> maybe i dont understand pavu
<asac> something is surely buggy here... i know so much :)
<asac> seb128: anything stored in dconf that i could reset to get a fresh reprobe?
<asac> remember i might have had phablet stuff destroying all dconf at same time :)
<seb128> asac, that's mine: http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/sound.png
<seb128> asac, I don't think pulseaudio stores stuff in dconf ... did you try to boot your box and log into a new user or guest session to see if those have the same issue?
<seb128> asac, that would discard an user config problem
<asac> you say guest session would work?
<asac> not sure if phablet also trashed a root configs :)
<asac> hehe
<seb128> asac, I think it would tell us if that's an user config issue
<asac> ok let me do that
<asac> seb128: ok so here the news... its not the device
<asac> its really something about switching
<asac> in guest session i started with built-in mic: worked
<asac> then logitech mic: worked
<asac> then clicked bluetooth headset: input was still pciekd up from logitech this time
<asac> every change i did afterwards didnt chagne the input anymore
<asac> e.g. the UI has no effect anymore
<asac> i will dig deeper tomorrow. might be really bluetooth related
<seb128> does it fix it if you "pulseaudio -k; pulseaudio"?
<asac> i have a slight dejavu
<asac> i had something exactly like that 2 years ago
<asac> or so
<asac> cant remember what it turned out to be
<asac> but it was a bug
<asac> seb128: yeah... i am weak thouggh and will check that tomorrow :)
<asac> sleep for the weak :)
<asac> actually getting dinner and stuff
<seb128> asac, LC_ALL=C pactl list | grep "Active Port"
<asac> might come back
<seb128> asac, you can check the active input like that btw
<seb128> asac, enjoy dinner and the evening!
<asac> thx!!
<asac> ttytol
<seb128> asac, let's ping diwic during european work hours tomorrow, I'm sure he knows better how to debug that ;-)
<seb128> asac, ttyl!
 * didrocks1 waves good evening
<kenvandine> Laney, libunity-webapps rebuild done
<cyphermox> kenvandine: around for a quick review?
<cyphermox> https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/indicator-datetime/commit-12.10.3daily13.05.06.1-0ubuntu2/+merge/167407
<cyphermox> sil2100_: ^
<kenvandine> cyphermox, sorry... i need to run out
<cyphermox> no problem
<kenvandine> sil2100_, sorry i didn't get to your reviews yet
<kenvandine> i might get to them later tonight
<jbicha> kenvandine: it looks like the PPA you used to build libunity-webapps isn't set to use -proposed for dependencies
<jbicha> anyway, the packagekit transition is on hold because aptdaemon needs some work first
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-06-05
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: hey, around?
<jibel> good morning
<jibel> bonjour pitti et didrocks
<pitti> bonjour jibel, comment vas-tu ?
<didrocks> salut jibel!
<jibel> pitti, démarrage matinal pour moi mais ça va bien, et toi ?
 * didrocks tired, finished after 23h yesterday and continuing this morning to fix what's people should fix :(
<pitti> jibel: je vais bien aussi; nous avons de soleil à nouveau \o/
<pitti> didrocks: :/
<jibel> didrocks, everything failed on saucy with wrong dependencies excepted oif which failed with a crash in autopilot ImportError: cannot import name get_compiz_option
<jibel> :(
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, I fixed libhud1 -> libhud2, now ensuring libunity installs the right files
<didrocks> in saucy
<didrocks> (due to python 3.3 using site-packages and not dist-packages and not cleaning __pycache__ dir)
<didrocks> jibel: not sure for oif though, I would say that we need to use the whole ppa, so unity stack components
<didrocks> jibel: but as we don't support "check with whole ppa" yet…
<didrocks> jibel: it's taking unity-autopilot from latest trunk and run against an older autopilot
<pitti> didrocks: hang on, dist-packages -> site-packages
<didrocks> oupss
<didrocks> I meant, unity
<pitti> didrocks: I recently ran into this as well
<didrocks> pitti: right
<pitti> apparently some default in automake changed
<pitti> debian bug 707139
<didrocks> do you know how to fix it properly?
<ubot2> Debian bug 707139 in src:dbus-python "dbus-python: FTBFS: mv: `debian/tmp/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/_dbus_bindings.so' and `debian/tmp/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/_dbus_bindings.so' are the same file" [Serious,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/707139
<pitti> non, pas lequel
<pitti> didrocks: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-utopia/dbus-python.git;a=commitdiff;h=16e13c75da71b155dd44eab69fe297c5030a0190
<didrocks> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/141666421/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.libunity_7.0.1daily13.06.04-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz for instance
<pitti> that's how Simon fixed it
<Mirv> didrocks: hello
<pitti> it's a bit silly, though
<didrocks> hey Mirv! I think I'll need a hand today on getting everything landed in Saucy, do you have some time?
 * didrocks looks
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, not sure I really like it. Shouldn't it be rather fixed in our automake integration?
<Mirv> didrocks: I can make some
<pitti> didrocks: but anyway, wanting to point out the new automake
<pitti> didrocks: TBH I haven't looked deeply into this, not sure where to fix it best; maybe dh_auto_configure would be good
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks! 2 things: if you look at the indicator stack, libcolumbus is ignored (a changelog should be missing I guess). And second on: if you look at the QA stack, xpathselect is failing
<didrocks> Mirv: mind looking at those?
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, looking
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, having a look, I merged dee yesterday, going quick having the override in dist-packages/ for now
<didrocks> pitti: not sure it will work though…
<didrocks> having to remove __pycache__ dirs on fail-missing it's fun though :p
<pitti> didrocks: dh_install -X.pyc --fail-missing
<didrocks> pitti: oh right, I always forgot -X, thanks! one sec
<pitti> (you can do more, like -X.a -X.la -X.pyc)
<didrocks> Mirv: pitti: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/libunity/removepycache/+merge/167451 looks better indeed :)
<didrocks> Mirv: mind approving?
<pitti> can't say, depends on whether the .install files actually ensure to not install any *.pyc, etc.
<Mirv> no such files get installed via the libunity .install files
<Mirv> approved
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks!
<Mirv> didrocks: libcolumbus shouldn't be in the indicators stack at all, as it's already actively built in the hud stack. should it get hidden somehow from the indicators stack, or will it remain visible there since it used to reside there in March?
<didrocks> Mirv: oh, you mean, it's in 2 stacks?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, although only in jenkins, in configuration it's only in hud
<didrocks> Mirv: I only see it in the hud stack
<didrocks> Mirv: I think the rest is a job that wasn't removed
<didrocks> Mirv: let me remove it (it's only the presentation layer, wasn't triggered)
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, thanks
<didrocks> Mirv: ah same for ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<didrocks> Mirv: seems there is a missing changelog in trunk
<didrocks> Mirv: while taking the changelog, need to ensure as well that the commit is indeed in trunk :)
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, for ubuntu-ui-toolkit there probably is missing/wrong changelog
<Mirv> ok
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, for libcolumbus/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, ping me with the branches, I'll rereview :)
 * didrocks continues in making the package lists correct
<Mirv> didrocks: the libcolumbus changelog entry was added 10h ago by cyphermox (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libcolumbus/trunk/revision/448). but the prepare stage stays at unstable (Build step 'Publish JUnit test result report' changed build result to UNSTABLE) and it doesn't get built then at the build phase
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, no, he didn't backport the right one
<didrocks> Mirv: A version (0.4.0daily13.04.16~13.04-0ubuntu2) is available at the destination
<didrocks> from http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/HUD/job/cu2d-hud-head-1.1prepare-libcolumbus/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/prepare_libcolumbus.xml
<didrocks> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libcolumbus/trunk/revision/448 says 0.4.0daily13.04.16~13.04-0ubuntu1
<Mirv> right, fixing
<Mirv> there was a no change rebuild it seems
<didrocks> so, just backport the commit
<didrocks> in trunk, let's approve it and be done :)
<didrocks> (then, the sdk, which is I think why a lot of failures are happening in the apps tests)
<Mirv> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/libcolumbus/another_missing_changelog_entry/+merge/167457 + https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/missing_changelog_entry/+merge/167460
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks! xnox: please backport to Vcs for daily release to avoid us hurdles as stated by Vcs-Bzr :/
<didrocks> cyphermox: FYI ^ you backported just one changelog, not the 2
<didrocks> kenvandine: you are guilty as well :) ^
<didrocks> Mirv: approved both, I'll rerun the stacks then, mind looking at xpathselect which seems more a serious FTBFS now?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, that was next
<didrocks> thanks again :)
<didrocks> sil2100_: good morning!
<didrocks> Mirv: good progress on xpathselect?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, now, I had some weird internal compiler errors and kernel oopses, which is unrelated..
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey didrocks
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts?
<didrocks> hey seb128
<sabdfl_> hi folks, anyone else seeing evolution spinning out of control?
<sabdfl_> on  saucy
<Mirv> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/xpathselect/ftbfs_missing_include/+merge/167471
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke!
<pitti> I got an evo crash report this morning, bug 1154822
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1154822 in evolution-data-server (Ubuntu) "evolution-calendar-factory crashed with SIGABRT in __libc_message()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154822
<didrocks> Mirv: ah, a classic issue on toolchain change :)
<didrocks> Mirv: as you tested in pbuilder, let me trust you and just ack :)
<pitti> (but I didn't actually use evo, that just happened after starting the session)
<seb128> pitti, it's the calendar factory, do you have any calendar configured in e-d-s?
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks
<pitti> seb128: I added google to online accounts, I guess it uses that one?
<pitti> seb128: how do I tell?
 * pitti doesn't have evolution installed, as we don't do that any more by default
<seb128> sabdfl_, hey, that has not been reported yet afaik, maybe Laney/cyphermox knows more about it, Laney did the update and cyphermox keep an eye on evolution when he has spare cycles
<pitti> seb128: my date indicator has never shown me pending events at least, although it's on (and grayed out) in the settings
<seb128> pitti, do you have any event in the calendar for the google account you added?
<pitti> plenty, yes
<sabdfl_> as it happens, i have something popping up and asking for credentials
<pitti> nothing specific for this morning at 6 o'clock, though
<seb128> pitti, well, the next 5 events should show in the indicator
<sabdfl_> but it's a weird little window, doesn't say WHAT credentials it wants
<pitti> seb128: hm, it never did that for me
<seb128> sabdfl_, can you make a screenshot of it?
<sabdfl_> i wonder if my online accounts aren't busted, causing evo to go all non-linear
<sabdfl_> seb128, sure
<seb128> pitti, well, the factory segfaulted, so maybe it doesn't like something
<pitti> seb128: perhaps only if one has evolution installed?
<seb128> pitti, maybe, but I though that was not needed
<pitti> since we kicked out evo, I moved my calendaring to gcal and my mobile mostly, TBH
<pitti> so I don't particularly miss it
<seb128> still, it should be working
<pitti> seb128: in the online accounts -> google I don't see something calendar related about "following applications use your google account", do you have that?
<pitti> seb128: just photo search, shotwell, empathy, and gdrive
<seb128> pitti, indeed, it's not listed in there for me either
<seb128> Laney said it was working for him
<pitti> and clicking on "edit settings" doesn't work, just gives me: credentials-cc-panel-CRITICAL **: cc_credentials_accounts_page_on_account_details_page_account_edit_options_request: assertion `plugin != NULL' failed
<seb128> but I did ask a red entry for online account after the e-d-s 3.8 update and the dialog asked me if I wanted to give credential to evolution
<Laney> hallo
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> indeed it should work!
<Laney> mardy might be a good person to talk to about stuff since he did a lot of the upstream work
<pitti> Laney: do you see something calendar-ish in the online accounts setting for your google account?
<Laney> pitti: hm, no, it doesn't appear in uoa
<Laney> but they do appear in evolution, although now I try they are timing out
<seb128> we should maybe discuss it on -devel since mardy is there
<Laney> No desktop app info foudn for application name: evolution data server
<Laney> perhaps I forgot to install something
<seb128> hum
<seb128> do you guys also get update-manager aborting on a missing update-notifier key?
<pitti> pas ici
<seb128> weird
<Laney> nope
<seb128> pitti, what versions of update-notifier and update-manager do you have?
<pitti> update-manager 1:0.186
<pitti> update-notifie 0.136
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/141652557/update-notifier_0.135_0.136.diff.gz
<pitti> saucy du jour
<seb128> hum
<seb128> auto-launch was dropped and that's what update-manager abort on for me
<seb128> (update-manager:9018): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'com.ubuntu.update-notifier' does not contain a key named 'auto-launch'
 * Laney doesn't have that
 * Laney updates
<seb128> UpdateManager/UpdatesAvailable.py:        auto_launch = self.notifier_settings.get_boolean("auto-launch")
<didrocks> Mirv: same issue for indicator-datetime it seems, mind having a look?
<seb128> in the current source
<pitti> seb128: I started it, then got the long "download indexes", then a dialog "your system is up to date"; maybe I didn't get far enouguh
<seb128> pitti, ah, I've pending updates
<seb128> pitti, can you downgrade a random package to yesterday's version
<seb128> to see if you have an issue when an update is available?
<Laney> maybe you've an old update-notifier process
<seb128> Laney, the issue is the schemas on disk, the process shouldn't make a difference
<seb128> well anyway dropping that key is wrong, I'm doing an upload to restore it
<seb128> it doesn't hurt and since gsettings bits when you drop keys...
<pitti> downgraded two packages, starting u-m
<pitti> update-manager:17440): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'com.ubuntu.update-notifier' does not contain a key named 'auto-launch'
<pitti> seb128: confirmed
<seb128> pitti, thanks for confirming ;-)
<Mirv> didrocks: ok
<xnox> didrocks: which package/project did I misshandle w.r.t. not committing to Vcs?!
<didrocks> xnox: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/libcolumbus/another_missing_changelog_entry/+merge/167457
<mlankhorst> and I have nouveau nvd7 working without external firmware :-D
<xnox> didrocks: right. For boost transition I did upload about 70 similar no change rebuilds, all generated automatically without using any VCS, and actually fully unattended.
<xnox> didrocks: i can wish for binary NMUs in launchpad....
<didrocks> xnox: yeah, that would be better :)
<didrocks> xnox: you do use a script for that? maybe it can warn you about those having vcs-bzr?
<didrocks> xnox: just to prevent us discovering it when being in a worry :)
<didrocks> hurry*
<xnox> didrocks: that would be nice, but there are a lot of Vcs-Bzr that point to non-existing or out-of-date branches. I know that doesn't apply to daily-landing-branches, but it's hard to progmaticaly tell the two apart.
<didrocks> xnox: indeed, just a kind warning for next transition, that will help to not wait hours on the D day for the upstream merger to merge a branch
<davidcalle> Laney, ping
<Laney> hi
<Laney> kenvandine: should something be pulling in libaccount-plugin-google?
<Laney> davidcalle: what's up?
<davidcalle> Laney, hello. I have an issue with gir1.2-ecalendar in Saucy, it doesn't contain any gir file. Do you know about that?
<davidcalle> s/gir/typelib
<Laney> davidcalle: indeed, seems that's a bug inherited from Debian
<Laney> will fwd/fix, thanks
<davidcalle> Laney, thanks for the quick reply!
<seb128> Laney, list-missing in the build log suggests you don't install translations either, is that a real bug?
<seb128> Laney,  it doesn't list any typelib not installed though
<Laney> davidcalle: ah, no, it was removed
<davidcalle> Laney, removed by mistake or as in we won't have this gir anymore ?
<Laney> by upstream; see the changelog
<davidcalle> Laney, :'(
<Laney> the commit message says that it was never useful anyway
<Laney> davidcalle: https://mail.gnome.org/archives/commits-list/2012-December/msg02274.html
<davidcalle> Laney, that's odd, I've been using it to access calendar events from evo.
<Laney> seb128: looks like that comes after pkgstriptranslations
<didrocks> seb128: do you know if indicators-clients was ready? Seems it has a lot of unexpected deps
<didrocks> not sure who added it to daily release without checking the deps :/
<davidcalle> Laney, would it be too much of a burden adding it back?
<seb128> didrocks, no idea if it's ready...
 * didrocks removes it for now
<seb128> Laney, oh, ok, that makes sense I guess
<didrocks> cyphermox: I added a task for you
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, does any of you guys (security team) plans to/want to update webkitgtk to a newer version in saucy?
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> pitti: could dh_translations grow a -X facility?
<Laney> I think it makes sense to not have it strip the translations for the glib installed tests
<pitti> yes, sure
<Laney> excellent
<tjaalton> apport on saucy doesn't seem to offer filing new bugs? I send all these errors to 'somewhere' and never get any feedback
<Laney> I'll see about that
<tjaalton> like g-s-d & notify-osd crashing
<pitti> tjaalton: yes, they go to errors.u.c.; we haven't yet re-enabled crashes to LP
<tjaalton> ah
<pitti> not sure whether/when we should do that again, any opinions?
<pitti> we are trying to moving to errors.u.c. being teh primary platform for crashes
<tjaalton> so how to find out which bug to follow?
<pitti> errors.u.c. has links to existing bugs (but there may not be one)
<tjaalton> scaling seems off on e.u.c
<Laney> ah, I think dh_translations might actually already have this feature :-)
 * Laney tests -Xinstalled-tests
<seb128> Laney, pitti: did any of you report the update-manager abort earlier?
<Laney> no, thought you were just fixing it
<pitti> seb128: not as an LP bug, no
<seb128> Laney, right, I'm just trying to figure out if e.u.c reports are accurate, numbers seems too low (see #ubuntu-devel)
<Laney> ah
<seb128> pitti, and to e.u.c ?
<pitti> hm, I cannot remember TBH; I sent off some this morning
<Laney> I think I filed some this morning
<seb128> https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2013.10&period=day doesn't have it
<Laney> but the UI to check isn't good
<pitti> but I think these were for evo and qemu
<seb128> evo has none there
<Laney> I did one to signon-ui
<seb128> let's move back to #ubuntu-devel where ev is around
<asac> didrocks: are you doing the primary phone unlock experience?
<didrocks> asac: not that I know of at least :)
<asac> didrocks: who do you think would do that?
<didrocks> asac: I would say it's linked to the greeter work in unity, so maybe mterry, at least the unity team for sure
<didrocks> (so kgunn)
<tjaalton> is there a known bug with the updater on precise not showing any sort of progress when applying changes? only the progress bar on the dash icon is updated
<tjaalton> the update-manager popup just says "waiting"
<mlankhorst> didrocks: the unity in daily-build failed to build :-)
<didrocks> mlankhorst: not new :)
<didrocks> mlankhorst: why?
<tjaalton> exactly what my mom described on the phone, had to check it out myself :P
<mlankhorst> because some gtk function was deprecated
<didrocks> mlankhorst: the why is why did you mention it, do you need it? :)
<glatzor> tjaalton, hello, I am not aware of any bug that was fit the description of your mom.
<glatzor> s/was/would/
<mlankhorst> didrocks: nah just the pointer barrier stuff :-)
<didrocks> yeah, let's get the first saucy landing
<didrocks> then, we'll see :)
<glatzor> tjaalton, the progress in unity updates and the updates get actually installed?
 * mlankhorst was hoping to land xserver first in that case :/
<didrocks> mlankhorst: any help to get unity landed into saucy welcomed :)
<didrocks> worked 16 hours for it yesterday, started 6 hours ago today
<mlankhorst> yikes
<mlankhorst> what's the branch, and what's the issue atm?
<didrocks> mlankhorst: look at daily release states and what we discussed on #ubuntu-unity and here
 * Laney Gs the lib
<didrocks> since this morning
<didrocks> on unity trunk itself, dednick is working on a fix
<didrocks> mlankhorst: you can help fixing webcreds maybe, I know that mardy is on the critical path for that
<didrocks> mlankhorst: see yesterday's meeting and the email I sent on ubuntu-devel :)
<mlankhorst> ok
<tjaalton> glatzor: yep, I reproduced it myself. didn't happen at first, I tried to install the updates but in the end it said some files were not found. then after updating the lists I got the same behaviour as she did
<tjaalton> glatzor: the updates do get installed
<tjaalton> glatzor: hmm now I got a popup saying the daemon died. maybe it has something to do about this?
<ritz_> why does http://harvest.ubuntu.com/opportunities/?pkg.set=ubuntu-desktop&expand=2119 this bug under gnome-keyring
<ritz_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/723864
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 723864 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "The alignment of the “[number of minutes] minutes” selector in the “Unlock Keyring” window is wrong." [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ritz_> this is marked as invalid, and seems to be closed
<ritz_> is it the tag ?
<ritz_> or a bug with harvest , where it does not check for invalid falg ?
<mitya57> ritz_: the unity task is invalid, the gnome-keyring task is open
<ritz_> mitya57 hmm. I will go ahead and mark this bug as invalid as gnome has moved over to seahorse for mgmt
<ritz_> thanks
<mitya57> ritz_: GNOME moved to displaying these dialogs in gnome-shell, in Ubuntu we still use dialogs provided by gnome-keyring IIRC
<ritz_> mitya57 nope, not anymore
<mitya57> ritz_: then I missed that transition
<seb128> hum
<seb128> we still use gnome-keyring
<seb128> seahorse is an UI to manage keyrings, it's not an agent and it's not doing stuff like displaying unlock password when needed
<seb128> that bug is still valid afaik
<cyphermox> didrocks: ack
<mlankhorst> didrocks: the unity tests are failing for me, valgrind is complaining too
<mlankhorst> http://paste.debian.net/8599/
<didrocks> mlankhorst: there is a fix merging
<mlankhorst> ok
<glatzor> tjaalton, that could be a cause. are there any error details in error dialog?
<tjaalton> glatzor: nah
<Mirv> ok re-ran hud stack to get 'green' on libcolumbus prepare, and I got it but revealed that it fails to build (or rather, one of the tests fails)
<jbicha> seb128: ricotz has built the new webkit in his ppa, do you want it copied to the desktop ppa?
<Mirv> ok, you can stare at this wonder https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/libcolumbus/workaround_lp_1187771/+merge/167530 - I tried to ping Satoris but didn't reach yet
<seb128> jbicha, hey, no, I would like to know what are the security team plans about webkit first
<seb128> jbicha, I pinged chrisccoulson earlier about that but he didn't pong back yet
<seb128> jbicha, does that update build webkit2 as well? did anyone test build it on arm?
<Mirv> kenvandine: hey. Lisandro is interested in the qtwebkit5-dev dependency additions, and I don't remember what were the reasons where which - it's about this commit I submitted also to Debian http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-kde/qt/qt5webkit.git;a=commitdiff;h=a393421b9b7892b8d889c6ad57fd472480b8bfd3
<jbicha> seb128: yes (it builds both). no.
<seb128> jbicha, we probably want a build test on arm before upload in any case, I will try to see if I can get it uploaded to a non virtual ppa
<didrocks> Mirv: btw, next time, just rebuild libcolumbus (and not the rest) on the command line should be enough
<didrocks> asac: as I told I'm probably not around at 4 UTC though
<didrocks> asac: I can do a quick sync up with you before if you want (like now)
<asac> didrocks: i am the wrong person to talk about details...
<didrocks> asac: don't play your manager card! :)
<didrocks> asac: anyway, I'll send up the summary at 5/6 UTC with where we are at
<didrocks> (following my email on ubuntu-devel)
<asac> didrocks: you can come later or i am sure mfrey and friends will be there at 1700 UTC for you too
<asac> (also said that in mail now)
<didrocks> asac: ok, perfect :)
<asac> didrocks: cool :)\
<jasoncwarner> morning all!
<Laney> ahoy there
<kenvandine> good morning jasoncwarner
<Laney> hmm, integrating into system settings isn't hard
<Laney> I expected more integration points
<Laney> wonder if I'm Doing It Wrong™
<kenvandine> Laney, like?
<kenvandine> it should be super easy :)
<olli> didrocks, ping
<Laney> kenvandine: well I had to tell it a couple of qml files which I'd already created for a mockup
<Laney> I thought there would be more API for the panels themselves to hook into
<Laney> dunno :P
<kenvandine> not really an API
<kenvandine> but basically you can let it render your qml
<kenvandine> or for really simple things just use a settings file
<kenvandine> more complex things you can build into a plugin
<Laney> yeah
<kenvandine> Laney, which one are you working on?
<Laney> appearance
<Laney> so I'll need to interact with the gallery somehow
<kenvandine> cool... anything i can play with yet?
<kenvandine> oh... good luck with that :)
<kenvandine> i bet there is a good opportunity to split some of that gallery code out into a module for reuse
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Appearance#Phone
<kenvandine> dunno, maybe they already did that
<Laney> I suppose I should be able to reuse components for showing all of the albums and listing the images in them
<Laney> ideally
<kenvandine> yeah, or maybe the gallery could have a component for creating a model
<kenvandine> which then you can provide the view for
<Laney> yeah
<kenvandine> then you don't need to duplicate the code for finding images, etc
<kenvandine> look at gallery-app, maybe they already split that
<Laney> will do
<kenvandine> we're going to do that with the browser too
<kenvandine> not for settings... but for apps that want to use a webview
<kenvandine> let them use the logic builtin to webbrowser-app for keyboard handling, useragent, zoom... etc
<Laney> hrm, today's touch-preview image is kind of dodgy
<Laney> apps don't launch, no osk
<seb128> hey jasoncwarner, kenvandine
<seb128> kenvandine, Laney, tedg_, didrocks, cyphermox_, attente_, mpt, charles_: I scheduled a" system settings - status update" meeting tomorrow at 2pm utc, let me know if that doesn't work for you
<kenvandine> seb128, wfm
<Laney> wow, I really thought it was Tuesday today and that was in 2 days when I got the mail just now
 * Laney is broken
<Laney> (seems good)
<kenvandine> :-D
<seb128> Laney, that's all those mondays off work that screwed things ;-)
 * Laney goes on strike
<sil2100> seb128, didrocks: hm, a quick packaging question - if I have a directory with files licensed with some license, and some with no license information, then how should I put that in debian/copyright ?
<sil2100> seb128, didrocks: is it acceptable to put the whole directory under that license?
<sil2100> Since I have no idea what to do with those unlicensed files
<kenvandine> i would say they should fall under whatever is in the COPYING file
<kenvandine> directory shouldn't matter
<kenvandine> sil2100: sorry i haven't gotten to those reviews yet... soon!
<seb128> sil2100: what kenvandine said
<sil2100> There is no COPYING file yet ;)
<kenvandine> last branch here and the stack should work for saucy
<Laney> get upstream to tell you what it should be and document it in debian/copyright
<seb128> Laney, btw did you see earlier that glatzor recommended we roll back the packagekit update?
<sil2100> seb128: ok, so the unlicensed files should be listed seperately as the global license, while the others - as the license that has been given to them, yes?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> it looked like pitti was taking care of it
<Laney> is that right?
<sil2100> kenvandine: ah, those Mirv already reviewed, I'm now fixing those up according to his pointers ;)
<kenvandine> sil2100: great!
 * kenvandine marks that off the todo list :)
<seb128> Laney, oh, I didn't see that, but from backlog in the afternoon I was on the otherside of an IRC server split and missed some discussions
<Laney> ah
<Laney> he said something about rebuilds
<kenvandine> those splits were nasty
<seb128> Laney, cjwatson asked to ask him before doing reverts yesterday
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> he said he might want to delete stuff from proposed instead
<seb128> rather than using fake versions
<Laney> right, that works too
<Laney> 05/06 15:40:26 <pitti> cjwatson: with just the two removals and two rebuilds in -proposed for reverting PackageKit, do you think we need any  particular magic there? (the rebuilds will just be -0ubuntu2)
<Laney> 05/06 15:41:17 <cjwatson> pitti: I think that's OK - just make sure the removal has been published before uploading the reverts
<Laney> so, happy to let it be taken care of
<seb128> great
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> pitti, thanks
 * Laney pushes the button on glib
 * desrt_ hides
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, what's the deelio with gwibber-like functionality in the SDK these days?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, looking for a way to microbolg a url
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, easy :)
<kenvandine> friends
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, tell me more!
<kenvandine> look at Post.qml in lp:friends-app
<kenvandine> for an example
<Laney> desrt: now with 220 more tests
<Laney> some of which might even pass
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, there are docs on d.u.c too
<kenvandine> but i can't find them right now :)
<kenvandine> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/friends/qmlmodule-friends0-friends-0-1.html
<kenvandine> there it is :)
<kenvandine> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/friends/qml-friends0-friendsdispatcher.html#sendAsync-method
<kenvandine> specifically
<desrt> Laney: mclasen is on another coverage-adding spree
<kenvandine> rickspencer3_, did you miss all that?
<rickspencer3_> kenvandine, last I saw was that there are docs on d.u.c.
<rickspencer3_> sorry
<kenvandine> rickspencer3_ http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/friends/qml-friends0-friendsdispatcher.html#sendAsync-method
<rickspencer3_> thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> np
<rickspencer3_> kenvandine, those docs look good
<rickspencer3_> is there anything like GwibberBox?
<kenvandine> not yet
<rickspencer3> ack
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, but i hope to add a component like that this cycle
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, ok, this looks fun, I hope to add some functionality with this later today
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, and it's all async now... so you can detect individual failures :)
<kenvandine> so much better the the old gwibber stuff
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, does this mean I need to configure facebook and twitter and stuff on my phone?
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> uoa-create via ssh
<rickspencer3> I didn't know we could do that
<kenvandine> or the terminal app
<rickspencer3> oh, I see
<rickspencer3> that's uh, a little bare bones :)
<kenvandine> yeah, i created that script for it until we get settings
<didrocks> seb128: not sure how much stress there will be with landing everything to saucy, but let's try :)
<seb128> didrocks, not a trivial amonth of landing indeed
<didrocks> seb128: let's see how it goes :)
<seb128> going to be fun :p
<didrocks> it's already fun for me for the past 3 days :p
<jbicha> why do autolanding branches use source format 1.0 instead of 3.0 (native)?
<jbicha> I had trouble building https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/gnome-control-center-unity/rename-desktop-for-38/+merge/167608 locally until I switched the format
<seb128> jbicha, because otherwise you can't bzr merge lp:<....> -c <rev> to backport fixes
<seb128> v3 complains about inline diff
<seb128> and wants you to create a debian patch
<seb128> which is annoying because on next update you need to drop the patch then
<seb128> where bzr merge-upstream just knows that the commit you backported is part of the update and resolve the conflict
<seb128> e.g one command once and you can forget about the backport
<seb128> things just work
<mitya57> bzr shouldn't suggest to create a patch when the format is 3.0 *native*, it is a bug
<seb128> mitya57, those are not native
<seb128> they use split mode
<seb128> with debian revisions
<mitya57> jbicha suggested using native format...
<jbicha> well, the build failed because it was somehow merging with the old file name that was being renamed
<seb128> then you need to upload a full tarball every time
<jbicha> and what's the problem with that?
<seb128> waste of bandwith and mirror space
<seb128> when I fix a one line in debian/control I don't want to reupload a full tarball and have it synced on all mirrors
<mitya57> fair enough
<jbicha> in this case the tarball is 74k; not something to be worrying about
<seb128> right, but we have a standard workflow
<seb128> we don't want to add yet different cases
<seb128> we already have this split between debian dir only and full source for different packages
<seb128> jbicha, what's the specific issue you had? format v1 should just work
<jbicha> I'm not sure the standard workflow works though, we'll see if jenkins has trouble too
<kenvandine> jbicha, it's been working fine for a while
<jbicha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5736392/
<seb128> jbicha, that suggests you forgot to patch POTFILES.in?
<jbicha> no, it's getting hung up on the old name; it looks like I can workaround the bug by adding the old name to POTFILES.skip
<jbicha> see line 1343 of my paste
<jbicha> oh it works if I change the "upstream version number" which forces a new tarball anyway
<jbicha> dch doesn't do that automatically, maybe a note about this kind of issue should be added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ ?
<seb128> weird, I'm not sure why that would be required
<seb128> does it fail to apply the rename?
<seb128> I guess the file deletion is ignored in diff.gz
<seb128> that should be in the build log warnings when it creates the source
<tedg_> When building glib how do I disable the autopkg tests?
<sil2100> pitti: ping!
<mitya57> tedg_: you can remove XS-Testsuite header, but why do you need that?
<tedg_> mitya57, Thanks!  I just edited rules.  I'm just trying a patch and wanted it to build faster.
<mitya57> tedg_: autopkgtests are not run during build, you probably want DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nocheck
<tedg_> Ah, okay
<egh> anybody else using the gnome3 team ppa? some recent updates seem to have completely broken apt-get dependencies.
<Laney> egh: you probably want to ask in #ubuntu-gnome
<egh> Laney: cool, thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-06-06
<jbicha> pitti: argyll doesn't really need to recommend consolekit right?
<RAOF> Yay unbumped SONAMEs.
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> sil2100_: pong
<Mirv> morning
<pitti> robert_ancell: hey Robert, how are you?
<robert_ancell> pitti,  hello
<pitti> robert_ancell: I have a question about https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-lightdm/
<pitti> robert_ancell: the package currently defines no tests (debian/tests/control is commented out), but has an XS-Testsuite: header
<pitti> robert_ancell: do you plan to re-add/fix the autopkgtest soon? If not, could we drop XS-Testsuite: for now, to avoid the noise?
<robert_ancell> pitti, I'm just fixing (hopefully) the last bug so the tests should work. The last but is due to your guest session wrapper patch :)
<pitti> oh, sweet
<pitti> robert_ancell: what's broken with that one?
<robert_ancell> pitti, I don't know what the XS-Testsuite thing is supposed to do though
<pitti> robert_ancell: it effectively signals jenkins "I have autopkgtests, please run me"
<robert_ancell> pitti, it tries to run the wrapper from the installed location, but of course it's not installed at build time
<robert_ancell> which = make check for autotools?
<pitti> robert_ancell: err, autopkgtests are supposed to run the installed version
<robert_ancell> no, I don't have any of those
<pitti> robert_ancell: right, my question is about the autopkgtest, not the upstream test
<pitti> i. e. not the "make check" one run during package build
<robert_ancell> I don't know who added that line
<robert_ancell> so feel free to remove it
<pitti> there's also a debian/tests/control with commented-out tests
<pitti> ok
<pitti> robert_ancell: do you use a packaging branch, or just apt-get source or lp:ubuntu/lightdm ?
<robert_ancell> the latter
<pitti> ack, thanks
<pitti> Packaging branch status: OUT-OF-DATE
<robert_ancell> though for jenkins we are using lp:~lightdm-team/lightdm/trunk-packaging
<robert_ancell> so not sure which one you are referring to there
<pitti> well, whichever you use to do saucy uploads
<robert_ancell> lp:ubuntu/lightdm
<pitti> Most recent Ubuntu version: 1.7.0-0ubuntu4
<pitti> Packaging branch version: 1.6.0-0ubuntu2.1
<pitti> that's broken
<pitti> so I guess apt-get source it is :)
<robert_ancell> yeah
<robert_ancell> where are you looking at that gives you that?
<pitti> robert_ancell: "bzr branch ubuntu:lightdm"
<robert_ancell> and that's different from lp:ubuntu/lightdm?
<pitti> no, it's just a shorter alias
<robert_ancell> isn't that supposed to automerge from dputs?
<pitti> yes, but UDD is behind/broken really often :/
<robert_ancell> ok
<pitti> i. e. if people consistently use it and push first, then upload, it's fine of course
<pitti> but the auto-imports are quite buggy
<pitti> during my last sponsoring shift, about a third of them were out of date
<pitti> robert_ancell: so do you mind if I do an upload to drop XS-Testsuite: ?
<robert_ancell> nope
<pitti> or are you going to do an upload soon anyway?
<robert_ancell> not super soon
<pitti> ok, done; thanks!
<RAOF> pitti: Oh, colord 1.0.0 is going to wait until I know how the ABI break is going to be resolved.
<pitti> RAOF: oh, changing ABI without bumping soname?
<RAOF> Indeed.
<didrocks> thanks pitti!
<didrocks> and good morning :)
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: thanks for what?
<didrocks> pitti: I'll retry a gdrive build once published
<didrocks> the vala cherry-pick :)
<pitti> oh, vala?
<didrocks> oh, it FTBFS
<pitti> this annoys me to no end
<pitti> yeah, it was building fine in sbuild and locally
<pitti> I uploaded https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vala-0.18/0.18.1-0ubuntu6
<pitti> and now I see it fails again; wtf
<didrocks> pitti: see mhr3's magic? He already did that to me!
<pitti> I guess my file system has subsecond resolution, but the buildd's doesn't
<didrocks> I see there is some magic on his patches :)
<didrocks> pitti: do we build vala in parallel?
<pitti> well, whenever we patch the .vala source, we also must patch the corresponding .c source and then ensure it is newer
<pitti> right now the build on the buildd is trying to call vala to regenerate them
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I always ended up that way when having vala lenses
<didrocks> patching both :/
<pitti> why?
<pitti> for vala lenses you should/could just have a valac build pde
<pitti> dep
<pitti> but for vala itself that's nasty
<didrocks> pitti: I agree it shouldn't be needed, but in practice (warning, it was 3 years ago), the timestamp wasn't rechecked and we didn't get a reliable behavior to rebuild the .c files while patching a .vala file
<pitti> right, same problem
<pitti> vala-0.18 ubuntu7; third time's the charm!
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> pitti: great! as soon as it migrates to the release pocket, I'll trigger a gdrive rebuild
<pitti> still waiting for arm to finish
<Mirv> didrocks: are the automatic daily builds stopped btw and you're running stacks manually, or are things just delayed from the normal schedule?
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, see my email yesterday on ubuntu-devel, everything is in manual mode and daily release blocked
<didrocks> Mirv: I want that we publish to saucy a known good state :)
<didrocks> Mirv: btw, the ppa (apart from google drive scope) should be fine
<didrocks> Mirv: mind updating from the daily-build ppa?
<didrocks> the more testing we have, the better we'll be :)
<Mirv> right, I read that, must re-read :)
 * Mirv updates
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks! restart your session if you can and yell if anything ugly happens :)
<didrocks> Mirv: btw, I've relaunch the hud stack for your libcolumbus patch :)
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel, ça va?
<jibel> salut didrocks , ça va et toi, bien reposé ?
<didrocks> jibel: ça va bien, prêt pour aujourd'hui! ça s'annonce pas trop mal pour l'instant :)
<jibel> didrocks, great, I reran OIF and indicators yesterady evening but indicators failed again
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, but it's on the testing side
<jibel> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> jibel: I rerun indicators with videos to have a better view
<didrocks> I rerun HUD as well, rebuild some components…
<didrocks> we are really close!
<didrocks> jibel: do you know why the container couldn't start?
<Mirv> so far so good (daily-build)
<didrocks> Mirv: have you restarted your session?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> \o/
<jibel> didrocks, because aufs directory didn't umount cleanly. It leaked 2 loop devices and broke the mountpoint rootfs/
<didrocks> Mirv: let's continue crossing fingers! :)
<didrocks> jibel: interesting, I noticed nothing in the previous run
<jibel> didrocks, in that case the only solution is to create a new container or reboot the machine
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> well, we have the setup job, so good enough IMHO if this reproduce again
<jibel> didrocks, you can check if you're in this situation by simply doing an "ls  rootfs/" and it fails with a message like "Stale NFS filesystem"
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, maybe we can try that as a first jenkins job step?
<didrocks> and show an according message?
<jibel> didrocks, yes, that's what I planned to do but I'd like to understand why it happens in the first place
<didrocks> sure
<pitti> RAOF: hm, is ssh://git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/colord.git still the correct VCS for colord?
<pitti> RAOF: this has 0.1.31, I thought 1.0.x was in git already
<pitti> RAOF: i. e. if I were to commit the autopkgtest fixes, where would I do that?
<RAOF> pitti: Looks right, but I very definitely pushed 1.0.0 (but without any changelog) to alioth
<pitti> ooh, no changelog
<pitti> ack, thanks
<pitti> and you already pushed the two autopkgtest fixes, thanks
<pitti> although bf787c2417572bc2fb4a5502a5d09b6c0f2661b1 looks odd, that patches inline, not by debian/patches
<pitti> RAOF: I took the liberty to fix the Depends: syntax (being collab-maint and a trivial patch)
<RAOF> pitti: You're welcome.
<Laney> hey
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you?
<pitti> valac-0.18 | 0.18.1-0ubuntu7 |         saucy | amd64, armhf, i386, powerpc
<pitti> didrocks: ^ FYI
<Laney> not so bad thanks pitti!
<Laney> and yourself?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, we are already on it! Big thanks :)
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<didrocks> hey Laney!
 * pitti hugs didrocks back
<pitti> Laney: quite fine, thanks!
<didrocks> ok, the other "urgency" crash has just been dealt
<didrocks> just the gdrive scope one linked to this new vala is left to check :)
<pitti> some minor bumps from yesterday's Taekwondo, but nothing serious
<seb128> good morning desktoper (I was there earlier but I don't think I said hi ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: you were slacking! admit it :-)
 * didrocks hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs didrocks, you know me sir :p
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> pitti: ok, something is weird, mhr3_ applied the patch himself manually and it worked for him
<didrocks> mhr3_: you mean, the vala file is needed as well? I think pitti embeeded it in his first try
<pitti> but not with the archive's vala package?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, we still get the segfault
<didrocks> (with libunity rebuilt against it)
<pitti> yes, ubuntu7 only ships the updated .c file, it doesn't apply the .vala patch
<didrocks> pitti: maybe some parts are overwritten during the build process, I wonder
<pitti> I tried that 5 times, it always FTBFSes on teh buildds
<didrocks> pitti: I used to ship both
<mhr3_> pitti, it needs both, scouring the buildlog shows it builds the from the .vala files too
<mhr3_> after the compiler builds
<pitti> didrocks: vala-0.18 doesn't have vala installed, so it can't update the .c file
<pitti> ah, it does a two-pass build?
<mhr3_> yep
<didrocks> roh
<didrocks> that's that's… horrible
<pitti> hm, I guess then we need some kind of "sleep 1.5; touch girblabla.c" hack in debian/rules
<mhr3_> that's a compiler :)
<didrocks> pitti: IIRC, at some point, we made vala build-dep against vala (but not proud of it)
<pitti> didrocks: well, it's standard practice to bootstrap compilers with itself
<seb128> can't you build with valac 0.20?
<pitti> didrocks: yes, that's what I was trying to avoid
<seb128> is the bug fixed in that version?
<pitti> ok, I'll re-add the .vala patches and instead touch the changed files in debian/rules
<didrocks> pitti: sounds "good"
<pitti> *grumle* *mumble* *effing unreproducible in sbuild* *mumble*
<Laney> touch -t might be better than sleep?
<seb128> what about using a newer vala?
<Laney> or that ...
<didrocks> seb128: not sure we want to pile up another transition on top of what we have TBH, but I guess it's more for mhr3_ to answer
<Laney> I've been vaguely hoping to sync up with Debian on that; they default to 0.20 and removed 0.18
<seb128> didrocks, that's not really a transition, if it builds with 0.20
<Laney> but that's something which can be done later
<mhr3_> seb128, no, there are other issues with 0.20
<seb128> ok
<seb128> ignore that then
<mhr3_> pitti, quick test that the patching works - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738265/
<pitti> mhr3_: thanks, that's helpful
<seb128> Laney, pitti: one of you on intel with the unity stack from saucy who can affort to close your session?
<Laney> nvidia, sorry
<seb128> Laney, pitti: starting software-center makes Xorg abort() here pretty regularly
<pitti> yes/yes/can do
<seb128> didrocks just confirmed
<seb128> can you try if that happens to you as well?
<Laney> mlankhost might be a better person to try that :P
<pitti> anything I need to do in s-c?
<Laney> with correct spelling
<pitti> I started it 5 times without a problem, and clicked through the top buttons
<seb128> Laney, I'm asking on #ubuntu-x as well
<Laney> cool
<seb128> pitti, no, just starting it there is enough, I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738268/
<seb128> pitti, thanks for testing
<seb128> bah, got it again, I can reproduce quite easy in a guest session
<seb128> pitti, can you try to start a guest session, click on most of the icons in the launcher (s-c, u1, firefox) and use the unity dash with letting stuff open
<seb128> like type "london" or something in the dash
<pitti> (sec, doing vala testing)
<seb128> pitti, no hurry
<pitti> dput vala-0.18_0.18.1-0ubuntu8_source.changes
<seb128> pitti, vala first, we need to unblock didrocks&co
<pitti> mhr3_: ^ passes your test, thanks
<pitti> now let's hope the "sleep 2; touch" trick is enough for our buildds
<mhr3_> pitti, coolio, sil2100 ^ libunity needs to be built with that
<didrocks> pitti: mind pushing it to the ubuntu-unity/daily-build ppa? (not sure you can though, I will just pick it, sign back and dput)
<sil2100> mhr3_: what was the problem that it didn't work before?
<mhr3_> sil2100, the patch wasn't really applied
<pitti> didrocks: it's already building; shouldn't we let it build and then copy with binaries?
<didrocks> will do that
<pitti> didrocks: if you want to copy the source only, sure
<sil2100> \o/
<pitti> didrocks: is that much faster than just letting it publish in saucy?
<didrocks> pitti: not sure, the migration to the release pocket delayed by one hour on the previous run
<pitti> yes, the arm build missed the publisher by 4 minutes
<didrocks> mhr3_: then, only libunity needs to be rebuilt, not all the scopes?
<mhr3_> didrocks, right
<pitti> let's see whether it builds on amd64/i386, and if so, you can copy it including the binaries?
<mhr3_> didrocks, it affects just python, and that is dynamic enough :)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I'll do that :)
<didrocks> mhr3_: static building, no shared library seems the safest! :-)
<mhr3_> but it's desrt's fault, he likes to change glib to throw crashes at us instead of nice warnings :P
<pitti> F***! FTBFS
<didrocks> it's always the fault of the desert :p
<didrocks> argh
<seb128> /bin/bash: valac: command not found
<seb128> just make it build-depends on itself to get it to build?
<pitti> seb128: I tried really hard to avoid that, but *shrug*
<pitti> it's not like we have another architecture to bootstrap anytime soon
<mhr3_> pitti, i guess patching the .vala invalidates the .c files
<pitti> mhr3_: well, I patch the corresponding .c file also
<mhr3_> you'd need to patch the .stamp file too
<mhr3_> eh, touch
<pitti> ./codegen/codegen.vala.stamp ?
<mhr3_> yep
<mhr3_> pitti, eh, ./codegen/valac.vala.stamp
<mhr3_> damn
<mhr3_> no, nevermind me
<pitti> I don't have thaht
<mhr3_> yours is correct
<pitti> I did a find *.stamp
<pitti> ok
<pitti> local test build finished
<mhr3_> compiler and codegen is too similar :)
<pitti> local test success
<pitti> seb128: I do notice some screen corruption every now and then though, particularly in firefox
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vala-0.18/0.18.1-0ubuntu9, feed the hamsters
<pitti> seb128: doing the guest session test now; what should I watch out for, crashes?
<seb128> pitti, your session closing :p
<pitti> hm, guest session doesn't even start
<seb128> pitti, doing that Xorg abort() easily here
<seb128> pitti, :-(
<seb128> pitti, test user session?
<pitti> lightdm doesn't seem to play along; let me reboot
<pitti> seb128: confirmed, whoopsying ATM
<pitti> uploaded
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, ^ not the new unity stack then
<pitti> didrocks: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vala-0.18/0.18.1-0ubuntu9
<didrocks> should we wait for the driver fix?
<pitti> \o/
<didrocks> pitti: \o/
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<pitti> didrocks: so feel free to copy whatever now
<seb128> didrocks, no, the driver bug is already in saucy, I guess it's not that common if you don't use s-c
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, doing that
<didrocks> seb128: I didn't get it yet
<didrocks> without s-c
<davidcalle> pitti, didrocks, mhr3_ : issue fixed, segfault gone
<seb128> same here
<seb128> didrocks, and I'm building a test package with an -intel patch
<seb128> didrocks, don't worry about that one, I'm handling it
<didrocks> thanks seb128 :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: great!
<mhr3_> davidcalle, great, thx for testing, and thx pitti for fixing :)
<davidcalle> sil2100 ^
<pitti> mhr3_: no worries, thanks for the actual fix
<seb128> pitti, why is that touch needed btw? wouldn't be listing the .c after the .vala in the patch be enough to have it updated after and have a newer timestamp?
<pitti> seb128: yeah, I forgot to take it out; it's a leftover from the "sleep 2" that I added and now removed again
<pitti> seb128: before that I thought the patches were applied too fast, and make didn't see the .c as newer than the .vala one
<pitti> seb128: bug 1188123
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1188123 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in OsAbort()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188123
<pitti> (I just filed it)
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> tjaalton, mlankhorst: ^
<seb128> tjaalton, ok, I backported the patch you pointed
<seb128> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel/commit/src/sna/sna_accel.c?id=c4ad7b14ca71b95af83864b05793ea357f48bb88
<seb128> with
<seb128> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel/commit/src/sna/sna_accel.c?id=f6c35e58c1bb94ccfa04723db76d7164d5772f11
<seb128> before
<seb128> so the other one would apply
<seb128> tjaalton, that seems to fix the issue ... do you want me to upload with those 2? or do you plan to update the driver later today anyway?
 * pitti hugs seb128, our new X maintainer
<seb128> nooooooo
<tjaalton> seb128: thanks for testing, yeah we'll just push 2.21.9 once it's released
 * seb128 runs away from pitti
<seb128> pitti, following that logic Laney maintains libreoffice
<seb128> I guess I can deal with -intel if that's the case :p
<Laney> RM: libreoffice -- RoM: full of bees
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> hm, apport retraced it, but the stack trace is worthless
<pitti> (not really apport's faul this time)
<pitti> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/141783460/Stacktrace.txt
<seb128> Laney, speaking of packages long to build, I was going to look at the new webkit (seems like ricotz and jbicha got in ready in a ppa) ... or did you want to do that?
<Laney> no, feel free
<Laney> pochu was working on it in debian too
<seb128> Laney, right, I think they worked together
<seb128> I will throw it to the desktop team ppa for testing
<mlankhorst> well, laney always looked like a libreoffice maintainer to me
<seb128> pitti, no worry for the stacktrace, I got one locally and confirmed that it's fixed upstream by one of the commit the intel guys pointed as a potential fix
<Laney> mlankhorst: :(
<Laney> I use LaTeX for documents :P
<pitti> Laney++
<Laney> \o/
<didrocks> I used LaTeX for books :-)
 * seb128 used latex at school
<seb128> didn't since
<seb128> but I didn't really write documents since
<didrocks> seb128: that's why you can't even spell it! :-)
<didrocks> it's a shame :p
<seb128> I mostly write emails and tomboy notes :p
<seb128> didrocks, roh
 * seb128 looks at the calendar, not friday yet!
<didrocks> almost
<didrocks> unity landing soon
<didrocks> touch landing soon
<didrocks> I'll consider then being on Friday :p
<mlankhorst> seb128: work 4 days a week :D
<seb128> didrocks, well, I guess if you count the work hours you did, it's saturday morning for you and you are still working :p
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, maybe afternoon even! :)
<didrocks> so I'll start working back on my Monday on Friday evening
<didrocks> waow, the week-end went so fast! :)
<seb128> ;-)
<sil2100> \o/
<mlankhorst> there's been enough proof that working >40 hours a week is counter productive though
<desrt> mhr3_: what's my fault this time? :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, good morning... have you noticed that gir1.2-dee-1.0 is broken?
<kenvandine> i'm wondering if your latest commit to dee was an attempt to fix the gi.overrides
<kenvandine> but even with your commit Dee.py is getting installed to the wrong place
<seb128> Laney, pitti: did you get the evolution-calendar-factory segfault reported/debugged? seems like I get it as well
<mhr3_> desrt, same old, same old, everything is :)
<desrt> mhr3_: glad to hear, i guess
<mhr3_> yesterday i saw the patch that moves the private data to the beginning.. scary stuff
<pitti> seb128: reported, yes; debugged, no
<pitti> bug 1154822
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1154822 in evolution-data-server (Ubuntu) "evolution-calendar-factory crashed with SIGABRT: double free or corruption" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154822
 * pitti back in 30 mins
<seb128> pitti, ok, same issue here
<tedg> seb128, Is there a way to turn of the UOA integration in Evolution?
<seb128> tedg, ask mardy on #ubuntu-devel, he did that work
<seb128> tedg, or at list looked at it
<Laney> I suppose it would be possible to put that stuff in a separate package
<tedg> K, I'm surprised it's not in the plugin list.
<Laney> it needs to ship a desktop file for it
<seb128> Laney, cyphermox, didrocks, ...: settings metting?
<Laney> coming, 1s, need to fetch yubikey
<cyphermox> yup
<didrocks> Laney: argh, new glib :(
<didrocks> Laney: and new deprecations
<didrocks> dee is failing
<didrocks> kenvandine: ^
<kenvandine> sigh
<didrocks> Laney: we should really coordinate when we have big landing to avoid that to happen and have more issues to fix
<desrt> STOP USING -WERROR FOR DEPRECATIONS
<seb128> didrocks, you guys .. what desrt said
<didrocks> desrt: it's all your fault!
<didrocks> seb128: well, tell that upstream
<didrocks> not me
<seb128> mhr3_, ^
<didrocks> I'm just suffering from it
<desrt> -Wno-error=deprecated-declarations
<desrt> it's your friend
<desrt> use it
<Laney> indeed
<kenvandine> the automake changes turned out to be what was killing me last week
<didrocks> kenvandine: ahah :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: hum
<didrocks> interesting
<mhr3_> seb128, easy fix, let's revert to stable glib :P
<didrocks> building right now doesn't have python 3.3 directory
<didrocks> mhr3_: +1
<didrocks> but let's not start this discussion :p
<didrocks> kenvandine: if you remove the 3.3 dir
<didrocks> kenvandine: should be fine, right?
<didrocks> as I'm seeing that we have only a python3 dir if I do rebuild locally
<kenvandine> didrocks, when i rebuilt it locally it got installed in the 3.3 dir
<kenvandine> at least it did last night :)
<didrocks> interesting, not here
<didrocks> kenvandine: let me give you a branch
<kenvandine> i think that's the problem
<kenvandine> all the others are in python3
<kenvandine> and this one is going in python3.3
<sil2100> mterry: ping
<didrocks> kenvandine: lp:~didrocks/dee/move_override_3.3
<kenvandine> mv: cannot stat ‘debian/tmp/usr/lib/python3.3/site-packages’: No such file or directory
<kenvandine> sigh
<kenvandine> last night it was putting it there...
<didrocks> kenvandine: same here
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok, let's remove it
<mhr3_> seb128, and i was wrong, not even kazam works on saucy... yey
<kenvandine> didrocks, ok... i think a rebuild of trunk with the deprecations change works now...
<kenvandine> sigh
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, I'm going to propose for review after rebuilding
<kenvandine> thx
<didrocks> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/dee/move_override_3.3/+merge/167772
<didrocks> kenvandine: I'll rebuild dee with this
<kenvandine> i'm looking now
<kenvandine> s/looking/trying
<mhr3_> seb128, uh oh gsd crashed on standard raring :(
<seb128> mhr3_, :-(
<pitti> c'est l'heure du glace ! à bientôt
<seb128> pitti, bonne glace
<thotz> Hello Desktop-Team! Can anyone help me with bug #1153934. I don't know if the developers of gvfs have the full information and on the other side many people are affected by this bug since Ubuntu Raring and also in Saucy.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1153934 in gvfs "Some radio streams which used to play OK don't play after updating to rhythmbox 2.98 or higher due a gvfs bug" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1153934
<kenvandine> seb128, didrocks: tomorrow mardy is going to rename the settings panel for accounts, which is part of the settings stack.  after he does that i'll get the stack published in saucy
<kenvandine> so probably late tomorrow
<didrocks> ok :)
<kenvandine> it's ready for saucy, just don't want to land a package that needs a rename
<kenvandine> uoa-setup-touch is a terrible name...
<thotz> someone from ubuntu-bugs told me to ask here.
<seb128> kenvandine, great
<kenvandine> didrocks, once your dee branch lands, mind if i kick off a build for just that in the unity stack?
<kenvandine> once it is built in the PPA i should be able to get the friends CI builds to pass again
<kenvandine> so we can merge Laney's eds branch... which is what has been holding up the stack
<Laney> w00t
<didrocks> kenvandine: I'll do it, no worry :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, ok... thanks :)
<kenvandine> can you ping me when you do?
<didrocks> kenvandine: I'm playing a trick for having it running without having the full integration tests running
<didrocks> kenvandine: sure
<kenvandine> Laney, the good news is your branches passes with saucy... just now with the PPA :)
<Laney> as long as it's not my fault :-)
<kenvandine> didrocks, thanks... once that is done i should be able to get the friends stack unclogged
<kenvandine> Laney, nope... it's all dee's fault :)
<didrocks> great :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: we are not going to publish it today though
<didrocks> kenvandine: tomorrow morning (european time)
<kenvandine> didrocks, that is fine, the stack works with what is in saucy, it's just the broken dee in daily-build breaks current CI
<kenvandine> so all i care about the is the PPA for today :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: dee building in the ppa!
<kenvandine> didrocks, thanks
 * kenvandine watches
<kenvandine> actually... i'll go to lunch and assume it'll be done when i get back :)
 * kenvandine waves
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> kenvandine: enjoy!
<Laney> what PPA is the system settings container app in?
<didrocks> Laney: should be in the next ppa
<didrocks> Laney: ~ubuntu-unity/next
<Laney> didrocks: thanks
<Laney> bah, saucy only
<seb128> Laney, it's easy enough to build
<seb128> Laney, bzr branch lp:ubuntu-system-settings
<Laney> yeah, I did it on my desktop
<seb128> bzr bd
<Laney> less easy than a PPA though :P
<seb128> right
<didrocks> Laney: not using saucy?
<Laney> not on the n7
<didrocks> it's coming! :)
<Laney> so I hear
<Laney> then I'll report / work on these weird bugs :P
<Laney> like searching for 't' in the applications lens launches a random icon
<Laney> s/icon/app/
<didrocks> Laney: because it guessed the one you wanted! :)
<Laney> yeah I *totally* wanted the camera and not the terminal ;-)
<didrocks> see… it works!
<didrocks> it's a "recommendation" :)
<Laney> ubuntu hacked my mind :o
<didrocks> quick quick, a post on $random_blog
 * Laney decides to do this on the desktop instead
<Laney> poor old maliit is quite buggy there too
<didrocks> cyphermox: btw, it seems the indicator stack on raring is stuck (libappindicator), did you ping anyone on soyuz to kill the build?
<didrocks> cyphermox: and free the daily build job meanwhile :p
<cyphermox> I did not, I'm still fighting this polkit mess with NM on the phone
<pitti> didrocks: is that a PPA build, or distro builder? I can kill the former
<didrocks> pitti: it's a distro builder
<cyphermox> didrocks: build killed
<didrocks> cyphermox: thanks!
<noodle> can anyone tell me where to go to get help with Lucid Grub rescue unknown filesystem error after a update?
 * didrocks waves good evening
<kenvandine> Laney, can you please merge this branch into your eds branch and push it?
<kenvandine> lp:~ken-vandine/friends/eds_libaccounts_update
<kenvandine> now the merger is failing because of the libaccounts-glib vapi file rename...
<kenvandine> i won't be able to get my branch through the merger because of the eds changes needed :)
<kenvandine> so lets suck that into your branch and then the merger will work
<Laney> kenvandine: ok, push0rized
<kenvandine> Laney, thanks!
<kenvandine> Laney, i don't know if the saying "going postal" means anything outside of the US... but i am about to go postal!
<kenvandine> Laney, surely not your fault :)
<kenvandine> getting shit merged has been killing me... for 2 weeks now... failures all over the place
<kenvandine> so now your eds branch failed because it didn't like the dee version
<kenvandine> or rather it had the broken dee version... which just simply shouldn't be the case...
<kenvandine> grrr
<bcurtiswx> going postal sounds western european.. im surprised it's US created
<kenvandine> dude... the package built in the daily-build PPA has the same breakage as before didrock's fix
<jbicha> kenvandine: does the daily build ppa build against -proposed ?
<kenvandine> i was just looking at that :)
<kenvandine> it doesn't
<kenvandine> is there a fix for that site-packages dir in -proposed?
<jbicha> perhaps https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+edit-dependencies
<kenvandine> i'll see if that fixes dee
<kenvandine> maybe python-defaults
<kenvandine> jbicha, that made no difference... wtf
<kenvandine> pbuilder build puts it in python3.3 dir too
<kenvandine> humm
<jbicha> kenvandine: no I didn't know of a fix in -proposed
<kenvandine> jbicha, what do you have in /usr/lib/python3.3/site-packages/gi/overrides/
<kenvandine> well, this can't just be something broken on my box... because it breaks the CI and autolanding too
<kenvandine> the Dee override is just installed in the wrong place
<jbicha> I don't have a /usr/lib/python3.3/site-packages/ but I get enough PPA fun out of the GNOME3 PPAs so I don't have Unity 7 here (until tomorrow :) )
<kenvandine> i have to be losing my mind... a local build from lp:~didrocks/dee/move_override_3.3 works
<kenvandine> it installs in /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/gi/overrides/Dee.py
<kenvandine> but a local build from trunk
<kenvandine> puts it in /usr/lib/python3.3/site-packages/gi/overrides/
<kenvandine> however... a bzr diff --old lp:dee
<kenvandine> says they are the same
<kenvandine> sigh...
<jbicha> kenvandine: I get /usr/lib/python3.3/site-packages/ for both of those branches
<kenvandine> i've figured it out
<kenvandine> it needs build depends for python3-gi
<kenvandine> the check for the overrides fails so it falls back to that
<kenvandine> that was so annoying...  no idea why this wasn't broken before
<kenvandine> ah, i know why it worked before
<kenvandine> the fallback was correct before
<kenvandine> now the fallback has changed
<kenvandine> so it always failed... we were just lucky it worked :)
<jbicha> kenvandine: what is autopilot-desktop? (from gnome-control-center-signon-autopilot)
<kenvandine> the desktop version of autopilot
<kenvandine> there is also autopilot-touch
<kenvandine> for the touch apps
<jbicha> oh I see, that's quite a changelog in the ppa for it
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-06-07
<NEWTOUBUNTUINEED> HI ALL
<NEWTOUBUNTUINEED> i was trying to use UNETBOOTING software and i have a problem with it it dont have the verison that i downloaded on the list it just goes up to UBUNTU 12.04 LIVE and not what i have UBUNTU 13.04 higest it is the UNBUNTU 12.04 LIVE
<NEWTOUBUNTUINEED> do i choose the UBUNTU 12.04 LIVE
<NEWTOUBUNTUINEED> IM TRYING TO BOOT IT FROM A
<NEWTOUBUNTUINEED> opps caps
<NEWTOUBUNTUINEED> USB  drive
<NEWTOUBUNTUINEED> i trying to boot and install it from THE USB STICK and not a DVD CD
<NEWTOUBUNTUINEED> can somone hep me please
<pitti> good morning
<didrocks> with the latest MIR acked, I think it's time to get unity 7 and touch to saucy!
<didrocks> urgh, who relaunched the indicators /o\
<didrocks> someone redeployed it :/
<didrocks> session restart
 * didrocks grumbles about the commit and rebuild from adding upstart session to unity
<didrocks> "no best time than 12 hour before releasing and asking for a rebuild"
<didrocks> ok, there is for an hour of test running, better to do my exercice meanwhile :)
<m4n1sh> didrocks: can saucy be updated to latest zeitgeist version 0.9.14?
<m4n1sh> sorry, I meant 0.9.13
<didrocks> m4n1sh: not today, but you can ask for sponsoring :)
<didrocks> jibel: I can't have the tests running anymore, not sure if it's a real regression or something else
 * didrocks recreates a container due to the kernel upgrade, just in case with dkms…
<didrocks> it seems to be latest ted's change
<m4n1sh> didrocks: oh yeah. I wasn't asking you to do right away. Just wanted to know if anything else needs to be done from my side before it is fit to be accepted. Just wanted to make sure nothing is missing form my side
<didrocks> m4n1sh: if you can propose a package for sponsoring, that would be awesome :)
<maxiaojun> What's the future plan of Ubuntu's CJKV inputting stack?
<m4n1sh> didrocks: it isn't in debian as I can see. will propose for sponsorship
<didrocks> m4n1sh: thanks
<didrocks> maxiaojun: more a question for #ubuntu-unity I guess
<maxiaojun> didrocks: thanks
<jibel> hey didrocks , which tests ?
<didrocks> jibel: indicators and unity. I thought it could be a dmks issue when upgrading the kernel, but not. I think it's one of the very late ted's commit that was taken with latest build
<didrocks> jibel: I just reverted it and relaunched an unity bulid
<jibel> didrocks, unity died during the tests?
<didrocks> jibel: I think it's the panel service
<didrocks> and then, it's making unity dying
<didrocks> jibel: 4 runs, reproduceable reliably
<didrocks> jibel: tedg migrated the panel service to upstart
<didrocks> and removed the .service file
<didrocks> I'm sure there is something with the service not responding and unity goes to a bad trip :p
<jibel> didrocks, i'll restart the machine to make sure the env is clean, and restart indicators
<didrocks> jibel: I did that
<jibel> ah
<didrocks> jibel: and even reprovisionned after that
<didrocks> jibel: so, let's see with the new unity
<didrocks> jibel: I'm stopping the current check
<didrocks> as soon as i386 is published
<didrocks> I'll rerun the indicators
<didrocks> with whole ppa
<didrocks> (as the tests are quicker than unity)
<jibel> didrocks, we can increase the memory allocation, this box has 8G but that'd just push the wall further
<didrocks> jibel: doesn't seem to be linked to memory though
<didrocks> jibel: when it was stuck, we only had 400MB taken
<didrocks> and no swap
<jibel> didrocks, right, after dropping the caches there's only 109MB used :/
<didrocks> jibel: let's see and cross fingers that the upstart change is the guilty one
<jibel> didrocks, did you watch on the KVM the state of the screen?
<didrocks> jibel: no, I just relyied on logs, I need to setup KVM here I guess
<Laney> hey there
<Laney> f r i d a y !
<hyperair> tgif
 * hyperair feels fairly caffeine-deprived
<pitti> merci dieu c'est vendredi
<pitti> Zum Glück ist Freitag!
<pitti> so what will we flame about today?
<czajkowski> pitti: pick a default and change your mind and discuss :)
<didrocks> pitti: don't tempt me :)
 * czajkowski tempts didrocks with some cake 
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<Laney> we can't flame without seb128 anyway :P
<czajkowski> we've done the default language should be french and people didn't see the joke there
<didrocks> they really took it seriously
<jibel> ah, was it a joke?
<didrocks> that was hilarious :)
<czajkowski> didrocks: oh yes indeed so many threads were started with OMG...
<czajkowski> amusing really
<seb128> hey didrocks Laney pitti czajkowski, happy friday!
<pitti> seb128: bonjour seb128, bon vendredi !
<czajkowski> whooo Friday \o/
 * Laney gets down
<didrocks> hey seb128
<pitti> seb128: tbird sucks! let's get evo back in
 * czajkowski hands pitti some soap to wash his mouth out :)
<pitti> I'm really missing my appointments in the indicator
<czajkowski> pretty thunderbird is pretty
<pitti> yeah, well, I guess it's still too early, I'm not really in flamebait mood yet
 * pitti pats his mutt
<czajkowski> pine ftw!
<seb128> pitti, appointements in the indicator work ... did you try to install evo to see if that makes it work for you?
<pitti> wohoo, getting serious now :)
 * pitti installs evo
<Mirv> didrocks: some feedback from the raring SRU btw.. ugly changelogs like some entries with only the automatic messages. should we start to clean those for SRUs if they still happen? as another note, the fixes are not yet in saucy ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: can we handle that on Monday? TBH, completely spawn with saucy ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: but yeah, if you have cases with only empty changelog, would be interesting to have the test case exactly
<pitti> seb128: so I installed evolution (killed ~/.config/evolution, .cache, .local etc. before); I see my gcal stuff there
<pitti> $ killall indicator-datetime-service
<Laney> My manually added calendar still works but the UOA one is busted of course
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, let's continue then, to check eg. if those were already fixed or could still happen
<pitti> now I indeed see the appointments in the indicator
<didrocks> Mirv: right :)
<pitti> seb128: I killed evo and evo-alarm-notify, appointments in indicator still work
<pitti> so indeed, installing evolution does some magic to make that work
<seb128> pitti, well, to me the issue was that calendar needs credentials
<seb128> but the indicator doesn't have an UI to ask for your password
<seb128> so auth would just fail
<pitti> hm, but UOA already knows the account
<seb128> but that was before the online account integration time
<seb128> right
<pitti> empathy and gnome-documents just work then
<seb128> seems like buggy still
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: I have your rain and cloud, please come and collect and bring it back up north!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> czajkowski, it's beautiful sunshine here
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: https://twitter.com/Crustyfur/status/342935384298225664
<czajkowski> I'm right under that flippin' cloud!
<chrisccoulson> hah :)
<chrisccoulson> czajkowski, is it thundering? i'm only interested in collecting your weather system if it has thunder in it
<czajkowski> yes we've had thunder
<czajkowski> it scared the hens
<chrisccoulson> ooh
<czajkowski> they were very much unimpressed
<chrisccoulson> feel free to send that up to the midlands ;)
<czajkowski> the hens or the weather :)
<chrisccoulson> czajkowski, just the bits of the weather that are thundering :)
<czajkowski> bah
<mhr3> seb128, if gee-0.8 and gee-1.0 exports the same symbols and libunity links with 1.0 and some other app that also uses libunity links with 0.8, will the dl be able to resolve all that?
<seb128> mhr3, that seems like a recipe for troubles
<mhr3> orly? :)
<seb128> mhr3, you are likely up for symbol clash
<seb128> mhr3, don't do that :p
<mhr3> it's being done as we speak
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> mhr3, where did you find gee-1.0?
<ricotz> mhr3, hi, yeah, that won't work
<ricotz> seb128, hi
<seb128> ricotz, hey
<mhr3> seb128, libgee2 vs libgee0.8
<seb128> mhr3, ah, 0.6 and 0.8 then
<mhr3> seb128, yea, 0.6 has gee-1.0 as pc name
<ricotz> mhr3, the whole runtime stack needs to use the same gee
<mhr3> :/ let's prepare for some weird gee crashes then
<seb128> mhr3, what is having the issue? empathy?
<mhr3> seb128, anything that will use folks + libunity on S
<mhr3> so yes, empathy comes to mind first
<mhr3> unless they dropped libunity stuff
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> mhr3, any plan to port libunity to gee 0.8 or 0.10? ,-)
<mhr3> if it becomes a real problem for us...
<mhr3> the two gees are largely compatible so it might be a simple thing of s/gee-1.0/gee-0.8/
<seb128> we should maybe directly go for 0.10
<mhr3> or we could remove any gee stuff from libunity and just use glib containers
<mhr3> you can do everything with list array and hashtable, no? :)
<ricotz> seb128, 0.10 doesnt change api and is 0.8
<seb128> ricotz, ok
<maxiaojun> Can someone review the patch attached to this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/920834
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 920834 in ibus (Ubuntu) "ibus cannot show icon in panel without appindicator" [Low,Confirmed]
<maxiaojun> Can someone review the patch attached to this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/920834
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 920834 in ibus (Ubuntu) "ibus cannot show icon in panel without appindicator" [Low,Confirmed]
<jbicha> seb128: could you rebuild gtk3 for the wayland transition?
<seb128> jbicha, yes, I've an upload planned anyway
<seb128> does it rebuild without change?
<jbicha> I haven't tried yet but it's breaking my attempts to build against -proposed
<seb128> can you try?
<jbicha> trying
<davmor2> hey seb128 you might be able to help me with a quick question.  For apps.ubuntu.com/cat with have  a basic apt script that is run each day, it's been breaking recently due to faulty .desktop files noodles has filed a bug against the app and fixed the script so it no longer breaks. if we got a log of the .desktop issues though would be useful to you guys?
<seb128> davmor2, hey, what sort of errors?
<davmor2> seb128: it would pick up on any error that apt throws up for an app basically,  I think the issue was with a universe app where the .desktop file was laid out incorrectly off the top of my head,  but we need to pull in every app from all the standard repos basically
<seb128> well, if you find error in .desktop shipped by packages sure open bugs
<davmor2> seb128: okay that's great, so if we store a log of the issues and can file a bug for each one that is the way to go then yes?
<seb128> correct
<davmor2> seb128: that's great then thanks for your time :)
<seb128> yw
<jbicha> seb128: yes, the GTK3 desktop branch builds ok
<seb128> jbicha, great, thanks for confirming
<xnox> seb128: Laney: are you two implementing system settings designs for touch as per mpt's designs?
<Laney> xnox: that's the idea
<Laney> why?
<seb128> xnox, not only us but yes
<seb128> xnox, see https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-s-system-settings-panels
<xnox> Laney: i think I am on the hook for OOBE (out of the box experience) the wizard portion of it, which helps the user setup the phone: name, U1, timezone, language, etc.
<xnox> which all well, call into system settings to implement those.
<xnox> I also wonder if any design can be shared between the two, or at least the backend logic.
<seb128> xnox, system settings doesn't provide APIs in the current design
<seb128> we should yes
<seb128> those seems like dbus calls
<seb128> we should do a qt plugin to share
<xnox> seb128: hmmm.... ok.
<seb128> or maybe a settings-backend
<xnox> seb128: it's just, unlike the desktop. OOBE will stay installed, in case user resets the phone. I even ponder if we should just be a single app/source package doing it all.
<Laney> the idea of the settings stuff is to make reusable widgets as much as possible
<desrt> pitti: hey.  tedg and i wanted to talk to you yesterday
<desrt> pitti: we want to make apport collect a stacktrace and file a bug whenever a program hits a g_critical()
<pitti> hey desrt
<tedg> seb128, Do you know why the debian introspection policy wants the dev package to depend on the gir package?  It seems a bit odd to me.
<desrt> pitti: we have a few ideas for ways to do this but your input is very appreciated
<desrt> pitti: one of the most obvious ways is to do «if (fork()==0)abort();» on each critical
<desrt> so apport will see the spawned child crashing and record its stacktrace
<desrt> (which will be the same as the parent that reached the critical)
<pitti> ah, that should actually work
<pitti> easier than calling apport in glib
<seb128> tedg, they are part of doing dev with the lib?  not really sure, but before that we had to duplicate lib/gir in build-depends for most packages
<desrt> pitti: so the one problem with this is that we lose the other threads
<pitti> desrt: however, please don't just call abort()
<pitti> desrt: it would be good if we could salvage the actual message, otherwise the reports will be mostly useless
<desrt> pitti: which i guess isn't _too_ important
<pitti> desrt: i. e. set teh __glib_abortmsg or whatever the name was, so that we can pry it out of the core dump and use as the title and dupe signature
<desrt> sounds good
<desrt> pitti: so another question: you know we have these cases where you start a program and get like 2000 criticals all at once
<desrt> how is apport/lp going to like that?
<pitti> apport has a rate limit
<desrt> does it do deduping before filing bugs?
<pitti> you can only have one unseen report per user and program
<desrt> oh.  neat.
<tedg> pitti, Actually ev is looking at fixing that.
<pitti> and after you saw the report (i. e. in the apport popup), you can only have three reports per program and user and day
<pitti> tedg: fixing what?
<desrt> pitti: perfect
<tedg> pitti, Making it per signature
<pitti> urgh, no!
<desrt> pitti: what is the absolute best way for me to crash the program in the fork?  abort() after setting that variable?
<pitti> desrt: so at least for now we'd get them trickle in, instead of one huge blast
<pitti> which is probably good, since often one has followup criticals
<desrt> indeed -- and you always want the first one
<desrt> although that is an interesting point....
<pitti> desrt: abort() sounds nice, SIGABRT is more appropriate to this than a SIGSEGV or so
<Guest52607> you guys do know that some of our programs spew a lot of criticals, right?
<desrt> there is a possible race here if you fork() off a bunch of things all at once in response to a set of criticals
<desrt> the second fork() may get to the abort() first
<pitti> desrt: you could either re-use the g_assert() code of setting that variable and then fork and do the action that it would do as if it was fatal
 * desrt wonders if abort() is signal-handler-safe
<pitti> desrt: fork() and wait() ?
<desrt> pitti: interesting.
<pitti> desrt: I don't think you want to write a massive number of core files in parallel anyway, so serialization sounds safer to me
<desrt> pitti: we already have an established convention that if (fork()) { wait() } else { exit() } is non-blocking
<pitti> desrt: at least we should start small
<desrt> since g_spawn_async_with_pipes() does exactly this
<danwest> Bug 1173818: "Unable to set solid colors and gradients as desktop background" - anyone know a workaround or status on this bug?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1173818 in gnome-control-center-unity (Ubuntu) "Unable to set solid colors and gradients as desktop background in gnome-control-center" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1173818
<desrt> (it creates an intermediate helper process and waits for it to quit in order to know if the exec() was successful)
<desrt> also so it can preemtively reap...
<desrt> pitti: another option is that we only fork/abort the first time
<desrt> i like your wait idea, though
<pitti> desrt: just thinking aloud, could the child set the fatal flag, and just call g_critical() again, with the same message?
<desrt> pitti: definitely not
<pitti> desrt: that would avoid copying the assert msg logic
<pitti> ah, it woudl duplicate teh screen output
<desrt> pitti: after fork() in a threaded program you are in a dangerous spot
<desrt> when you fork() only the thread that made the syscall is brought into the new process image
<desrt> and the other threads may have been holding locks
<desrt> so you can't do anything that may try to acquire a lock
 * ogra reads didrocks mail and wonders who cares about unity7 .... we want unity8 !
<desrt> ie: you should limit yourself to syscalls and libc "signal-handler-safe" functions
<didrocks> ogra: don't tell that I spent all those crazy hours for nothing :p
<didrocks> ogra: but but, you have touch as well!
<ogra> you mean unity8 ?
<pitti> desrt: right; so poke the message into __glib_assert_msg and abort(), and the parent wait()s, that sounds feasible to me
<desrt> pitti: great
<desrt> tedg: since you brought this topic, do you want to write the patch?  this sounds like something we'd be happy to have upstream now...
<desrt> i'm happy to do it as well, though
<pitti> desrt: NB that each critical will incur a significant delay, though
<pitti> as writing and compressing the core dump takes a while
<desrt> pitti: and the parent doesn't get SIGCHLD until that is done?
<pitti> desrt: apport fortunately already has this new class "RecoverableError" which we can use for this (as it's not really a crash)
<desrt> pitti: ya... this is what ted was originally using
<pitti> desrt: no, the child needs to hang in limbo until the kernel finished coredumping it
<desrt> and spawning apport directly to report it
<desrt> but it lacked a proper trace
<desrt> so we're trying to figure out how to get that
<desrt> pitti: hmmmmmm
<pitti> we are going to get looots of those, though :)
<tedg> So in my original patch I turned it on with an env var.
<tedg> Basically so that we could ramp up slowly
<desrt> i think that's a fairly reasonable idea
<pitti> so maybe at first we should limit it to some packages, or never send these to LP, but only to errors
<desrt> G_DEBUG=fork-criticals or so
<pitti> ^ indeed
<pitti> it's bad to decide it in apport, as at this point the overhead has already happened
<tedg> desrt, In the short term I need to finish off some HUD stuff... so if you've got time now, go ahead.  Otherwise I'll get to it.
<desrt> so another interesting idea may be to do an async wait for the child
<desrt> by scheduling a task for it on the glib worker thread
<desrt> and don't emit another one until the child has finished for the first
<desrt> this would probably also implicitly rate-limit the case of 2000-criticals-on-start
<desrt> it makes me a bit nervous to do all of this work from the critical handler (since something is probably wrong if we're at that point) but as long as we fork() off the crashing image _before_ we do this fancy stuff, we won't risk contaminating the trace
<pitti> desrt: err, but you are going to get the child's core, not the uncontaminated parent's
<desrt> correct.
<desrt> i think we have a misunderstanding
<desrt> i'm doing the comtaminating work in the parent
<desrt> in order to keep track of when it's 'safe' to launch another child
<pitti> oh, right, sorry
<pitti> yes
<desrt> okay.  sounds good
<desrt> thanks for the infos
 * desrt will probably have a patch for this today
<desrt> it's actually pretty easy
<tedg> desrt, You took out all the hard stuff by making apport do the stack trace ;-)
<desrt> tedg: that was my plan all along
<desrt> apport will be able to get a better stacktrace than we could ever get by introspecting ourselves
<desrt> and it'll be able to retrace it as well
<pitti> desrt: can we prefix the assertion message in some way?
<Laney> tjaalton: Looks like your wayland sync isn't quite right
<pitti> desrt: I'm thinking, with a glib assert msg and SIGABRT apport will usually treat it as a normal assertion violation and file it as a crash
<Laney> file conflict :-)
 * Laney fixes
<pitti> desrt: so we need some way to tell these apart, perhaps with a string prefix (or does it already start with *-CRITICAL?) or perhaps we use a different signal
<tjaalton> Laney: oh?
<Laney> tjaalton: Check the version on the Conflicts/Replaces and what we had in Ubuntu before
<tjaalton> ahh..
<Laney> pitti: Did packagekit get rolled back alright? (i.e. can I remove that block?)
<pitti> Laney: yes, it was
<pitti> Laney: it was rather easy in the end, three removals and one rebuild
<Laney> excellent
<Laney> didn't think it would be too hard
<Laney> proposed makes doing that kind of thing more feasible
<pitti> OMGyes
<pitti> I'm so happy we have this thing
<pitti> (in a multitude of ways)
<pitti> putting something in between dput, "ohsh**", and "why did that FTBFS not happen in my sbuild" :)
<desrt> pitti: so you're going to have g_messages_fork_critical() in the backtrace
<pitti> desrt: ah, good 'nuff
<pitti> well
<pitti> provided that the machine has glib debug symbols
<pitti> so maybe not
<desrt> pitti: explain this other variable to me
<desrt> __glib_assert_msg
<pitti> desrt: that is _the_ variable, what's the other one?
<desrt> what is that and how do you get access to it if there are no debug symbols?
<pitti> desrt: oh, see commit 3658727c; perhaps you saw __abort_msg
<desrt> right.  interesting.
<desrt> but it's not marked as exported
<desrt> so... how does that work?
<pitti> desrt: well, you can only set it from inside glib
<desrt> pitti: i mean, how does apport find it?
<pitti> call gdb with 'print __glib_assert_msg'
<desrt> and that works with no debug symbols?
<desrt> this confuses me because it's not on the dlsym table either
<desrt> so i don't know how it would find it...
<pitti> hm, good question; the retracer will of course figure it out, but maybe not the initial apport run on the client side, indeed
<desrt> ahhh
<pitti> ah, I wasn't actually aware of that -- apport's autopkgtest has a dependency on glib-dbg
<desrt> right.. so good enough for the retracer
<pitti> I guess for that very reason
<desrt> so that means that you can't tell the difference at bug-filing time
<pitti> that makes it kinda impossible for client-side duplicate detection, but at least we can do it on the server side
<pitti> i. e. all that we see on the client is a SIGABRT and a core
<desrt> we could also distropatch glib to export this symbol on the .so in ubuntu
<desrt> or maybe even discuss doing that upstream
<pitti> or install glib's -dbg by default (but not sure how well taht would go)
<desrt> pitti: did you see this minidebug stuff?
<pitti> desrt: minidump? yes, a few years ago at least
<desrt> no.  minidebuginfo
<desrt> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/MiniDebugInfo
<desrt> it's this neat idea that alex had
<pitti> no, I haven't seen that
<desrt> turns out that you can include some basic debug info (symbols only) in the default install for a very very small size cost
<desrt> like +0.5%
<desrt> i think we should seriously consider doing this
<pitti> at least for libc and glib that sounds interesting indeed
<pitti> as these will appear pretty much everywhere
<pitti> and qt
<desrt> for those, i'd include even more data
<desrt> i think maybe this doesn't impact us as much as it does fedora because we have a good retracer
<desrt> but it would definitely improve our ability to do client-side matching
<pitti> desrt: ^ perhaps not even that
<pitti> we still have the address signature
<pitti> which usually works well enough for the client-side
<desrt> pitti: well... for __glib_assert_msg, for example :)
<pitti> even though it's a "magic" abort, it's still an abort on a specific place in the code
<pitti> so client-side dupling on SAS should still work
<pitti> yeah, we cannot figure out the contents of the message on the client side, but we can tell that we know about it in errors/LP
<pitti> and the retracers figure out the rest
<desrt> fair enough
<desrt> but you still have the problem that you want to know the difference between a real crash and a critical on the client side, right?
<pitti> SAS is not an one-to-one mapping of course, as the addresses are different between architectures and builds, but the other day I did an analysis
<pitti> and it turned out that the vast majority of crashes only have 3 to 5 SASes, with the topmost having 20 or so
<pitti> desrt: right, that would be good, to know what to show to the user
<desrt> SaS = stacktrace as-a service? :)
<pitti> StacktraceAddressSignature
<desrt> pitti: i guess you have some magic in there to derandomise the addresses based on the base address of the library
<pitti> desrt: yes
<desrt> like you match on libglib-2.0.so+0x2342
<desrt> pitti: anyway... how would you like to find out about the nature of the crash?
<desrt> i could SIGTRAP instead of SIGABRT
<pitti> a different symbol would definitively help
<desrt> afaik, sigtrap is still fatal and core-producing by default
<pitti> or something in /proc
<desrt> pitti: but we're back to the same problem about symbol visibility...
<pitti> $ sh -c 'kill -TRAP $$'
<pitti> yep, apport coming up
<pitti> desrt: hm, if you set an environment variable that doesn't reflect in /proc/self/environ AFAIR, right?
<desrt> i don't think so
<desrt> and i don't want to manipulate the environment
<desrt> this is _definitely_ not signal-handler-safe
<desrt> i could open a file and that would show in /proc/self/fds/
<desrt> but this is getting gross
<pitti> hah
<desrt> creat("/tmp/not-a-real-crash-kthx");
 * pitti looks in /proc/self whether there's something else fungible
<desrt> #if (defined (__i386__) || defined (__x86_64__)) && defined (__GNUC__) && __GNUC__ >= 2
<desrt> #  define G_BREAKPOINT()        G_STMT_START{ __asm__ __volatile__ ("int $03"); }G_STMT_END
<desrt> i like this.
<desrt> #else   /* !__i386__ && !__alpha__ */
<desrt> #  define G_BREAKPOINT()        G_STMT_START{ raise (SIGTRAP); }G_STMT_END
<desrt> i consider that this is going to be ?@#$ annoying if you try to run under a debugger....
<pitti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=SIGTRAP
<pitti> wow, we actually have exactly one crash report with TRAP
<pitti> no, two
<desrt> the compiz ones?
<pitti> and bug 178959
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 178959 in GtkHTML "evolution crashed with SIGTRAP (assertion failed)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178959
<pitti>  (aaancient)
<desrt> wtf
<desrt> why would there be sigtrap in g_logv?
<pitti> oh, that's not an apport report
<pitti> let's consider this a human typo in the description
<desrt> signal 5 (SIGTRAP)
<desrt> that's one hell of a typo :)
<pitti> and the compiz one is signal 5
<desrt> 5 is trap
<pitti> desrt: no, I mean the gtkhtml crash
<desrt> 6 is abrt
<desrt> ahh
<desrt> my question stands
<desrt> how the heck do we get signal 5 here?
<pitti> right; no idea
<desrt> so the code has
<desrt> if (!(test_level & G_LOG_FLAG_RECURSION)) G_BREAKPOINT ();
<desrt> ie: compiz probably installs a custom log message handler that, itself, is causing criticals to be emitted
<desrt> no wait.  that's backwaqrds.
<Laney> tjaalton: ok, uploaded that wayland fix. It's probably something we need to carry for a while unfortunately.
<pitti> desrt: so, one in a million sounds like an acceptable false positive rate for determining that's a "recoverable error", but of course it's still a hack
<desrt> pitti: anything we do is a hack short of defining some new symbol that the debugger will definitely see
<pitti> hm, I guess we shouldn't set errno, that might be interesting in some cases
<tjaalton> Laney: yeah.. thanks
<pitti> desrt: yeah, I agree; if we want to see it without debug symbols we need to export it properly, right? or add a public function to return __glib_assert_msg
<pitti> in which case we can just as well have a __glib_critical_msg and a function for that
<pitti> to avoid the string/stack trace heuristics
<desrt> i'd prefer variables to functions
<desrt> and export them, but not put them in any header
<pitti> variables are writable outside, though
<pitti> or that, yes
<pitti> so gdb can see them, but not C code
<desrt> right
<desrt> if someone wants to do something very evil from C, of course they could
<desrt> but... srsly?
<pitti> well, there is very little that you can't do from C :)
<desrt> (although i shouldn't speak... glib was doing the same evil thing to lib until your patch)
<desrt> *to libc
<pitti> so, a new exported variable sounds like a clean solution to me; opening fds, defining a new signal number (424242) or messing in /proc/ all seem like gross hacks to me
<desrt> okay.  i'll do that, then
<desrt> i also need to figure out how we will handle being run under gdb in the future when we want this feature on-by-default
<pitti> desrt: how would that be a probleM?
<desrt> since fork()ing on a critical under gdb is .... not helpful
<pitti> oh, right
<desrt> maybe we can detect gdb somehow
<desrt> we already have code to detect valgrind
<pitti> I was going to say, gdb intercepts the signals, but I forgot about the fork
<pitti> desrt: can you tell whether you are being ptraced?
<desrt> i suppose we could try ptracing ourselves and see if that fails =)
<desrt> although this is going to work very badly on ubuntu
<desrt> since upstart does its cgroups-in-userspace by using ptrace to watch the fork() calls that the processes that it spawns are doing
<desrt> so we may mistakenly conclude that we are under a debugger when we're not
<pitti> hm, I wonder whether a process under gdb has prctl(PR_GET_DUMPABLE) == false, but I guess not
<pitti> (as it's already being traced)
<desrt> indeed
<desrt> gdb can just intercept the signal at the ptrace level
<desrt> and the process never gets a chance to dump
<desrt> i wonder if upstart has any plans to move to using cgroups...
<desrt> because checking if you're under ptrace is really the best way...
<desrt> and what upstart is currently doing is a pretty bad hack
<pitti> (gdb) call prctl(3,0,0,0,0)
<pitti> $1 = 1
<pitti> yep, so we can't use PR_GET_DUMPABLE
<desrt> some discussion on the topic from scott: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/upstart-devel/2012-May/001877.html
<desrt> doesn't look like it went anywhere, though
<desrt> also a blueprint https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-q-upstart-overcome-ptrace-limitations
<bcurtiswx> hmm, why is my saucy box trying to install wayland ?
<bcurtiswx> :P
<bcurtiswx> well actually, it fails to install those
<Laney> I bet it's trying to upgrade it
<bcurtiswx> hrmm
<Laney> and don't run with -proposed
<Laney> (gtk already depended on libwayland in raring)
<bcurtiswx> Laney, is using -proposed broken right now?
<Laney> You shouldn't ever be using -proposed in the development release
<Laney> it's for computers not people
<bcurtiswx> Laney, interesting that i never knew that. thanks
<pitti>  bcurtiswx: yeah; almost by definition, stuff in -proposed is guaranteed to be broken
<Laney> (not that anything automatic would have caught that upgrade failure)
<pitti> because as soon as it stops being broken, it moves to saucy
<Laney> (luckily I /am/ running proposed in an lxc container so noticed it)
<bcurtiswx> well, hopefully I keep that as my only oops moment for today :P
<bcurtiswx> i see the changes in unity. but when i left click an icon after clicking my ubuntu icon on top it opens up the info instead of just loading the app
<tedg> Anyone getting crashes in unity-panel-service?
<Laney> bcurtiswx: same
<Laney> please report it!
<tedg> Looking at it now, but I had to rename the binary to make my machine usable.
<bcurtiswx> ok will do
<bcurtiswx> unity package right?
<Laney> sounds like a good place to start
<sil2100> tedg: crashes?
<tedg> sil2100, Yes
<sil2100> tedg: we noticed a crash in unity-panel-service when indicator-network was installed
<sil2100> tedg: but it was a type of crash that 'was breaking the panel infinitely'
<tedg> Hmm, I do have it installed.  perhaps removing it would make it usable for a bit.
<bcurtiswx> Laney is that called the dash?
<bcurtiswx> im not up on my official terms (i should be)
<tedg> sil2100, Cool, that fixed it.  And shows where the error is :-)
<Laney> bcurtiswx: yeah
<sil2100> tedg: ;)
<sil2100> tedg: could you take a look at that?
<tedg> larsu, What's blocking the new .indicator loading?  I'm not sure fixing the old indicator-ng is worth it with updates in the pipe.
<larsu> tedg: nothing. Didn't it get merged yet?
 * larsu checks
<larsu> jenkins complained, and you set it to approve but it didn't autoland
<larsu> is libindicator not set up for that?
<larsu> anyway, I'll merge it manually
<bcurtiswx> Laney, bug #1188656
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1188656 in unity (Ubuntu) "Left clicking on Unity dash icons acts the same as right clicking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188656
<larsu> tedg: thanks for the reminder
<tedg> larsu, Hmm, I thought it was...
<tedg> larsu, Grab the ido branch as well :-)
<larsu> tedg: that one was merged, no?
<tedg> larsu, I was meaning call-ido-init in libindicator.
<larsu> tedg: ah, right. Will do!
<sil2100> cyphermox: ping
<Laney> bcurtiswx: ty
<Laney> keyboard works well btw
<bcurtiswx> Laney, yw
<cyphermox> sil2100: sup
<Laney> ooh, my git svn clone of glib is getting close to finishing
<Laney> only 2 days later
<sil2100> cyphermox: hello! I have a question ;)
<sil2100> cyphermox: siiince, hm, I checked the FAQ and I wanted to re-deploy a stack
<cyphermox> sil2100: can you please get to the point?
<sil2100> cyphermox: but besides using the cu2d-update-stack it is said there to ping some archive admin
<cyphermox> oh right
<sil2100> cyphermox: is that still required?
<cyphermox> yeah, if you add a package, you need to ask someone to update some rsync file on lillypilly as far as I know
<cyphermox> didrocks should have been well aware of the details :)
<sil2100> Yes, he's gone now - since I think I need to redeploy the platform stack, as I need dbus-cpp-dev to get a merge in
<sil2100> But that stack adds new packages right now
<larsu> tedg: done
<sil2100> cyphermox: so, should I wait for didrocks for the stack redeployment, or maybe you would be able to help in some way?
<cyphermox> I'm not an archive admin ... I can't do it
<cyphermox> seb128: ?
<tedg> larsu, Great, hopefully that'll fix this indicator-network issue.
<sil2100> On second thought
<larsu> tedg: oops, test suite doesn't pass. I'll have a fix before the daily merge ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, what do you need?
<sil2100> I think I'll try getting it in somehow else, since once it's redeployed, it will automatically get auto-released daily
<sil2100> cyphermox, seb128: so maybe for now let's leave things as they are
<cyphermox> seb128: ... sil2100 needs some cu2d stuff fixed up
<seb128> cyphermox, why do you need and archive admin for that?
<cyphermox> sil2100: you shouldn't have to need any of this unless you add a project
<cyphermox> seb128: ask didrocks, there is some file that needs to be updated apparently
<sil2100> cyphermox: there are some projects added, since I see dbus-cpp added and location-service
<sil2100> seb128: yes, at least the FAQ says so!
<sil2100> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#Adding.2BAC8-removing_components_to_a_stack
<sil2100> But for now I think I'll stay clear of that
<seb128> ok
<pitti> bonsoir tout le monde, profiter du week-end !
<tedg> attente, So I've now got unity-gtk2-module from the repos and xchat-gnome isn't exporting its menus anymore.
<tedg> attente, Is that known?
<attente> tedg, not known, looking into it
<attente> tedg, are you getting the double menu bar problem?
<Laney> it's the same gtk2 problem isn't it?
<attente> Laney, appears so
<Laney> seb just uploaded for that
<attente> ok, cool, thanks Laney
<tedg> Ah, yes, I didn't check up top when it was in the app.
<attente> tedg, yeah, sorry about that, that was a known problem after all
<Bubbles> any way to get medibuntu to work on a fresh reload of lucid?
<ogra> would probably be clever to ask this in a medibuntu channel somewhere :)
<desrt> pitti, tedg: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=701800
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 701800 in general "a new approach to reporting critical errors" [Normal,New]
<tedg> desrt, Probably should do it on LOG_LEVEL_ERROR as well.
<desrt> tedg: error will always abort
<desrt> so we don't need to
<tedg> desrt, Ah, okay.
<bschaefer> Sarvatt, hey, thanks for pushing new versions up of unity up to that ppa :)
<bcurtiswx> mhr3, re: bug #1188656, why would people have to one-click the left bar icons to open them but double-click dash icons to open them? What was the rationale for making it double-click now?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1188656 in unity (Ubuntu) "Left clicking on Unity dash icons acts the same as right clicking" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188656
<mhr3> bcurtiswx, you're targetting your questions at wrong person
<mhr3> bcurtiswx, design wanted, so we made it so
<bcurtiswx> mhr3, interesting. thanks :)
<mhr3> bcurtiswx, feel free to mail to unity-design :)
<bcurtiswx> mhr3, would that be better than commenting in the bug?
<bschaefer> bcurtiswx, hmm left clicking a launcher icon opens it if its not opened, or focuses the last focused window...
<bschaefer> mhr3, o it was a design change?
<bschaefer> geez
<bcurtiswx> im in slight shock, actually, thats a pretty big change IMO
<mhr3> bschaefer, yep
<mhr3> anyway, /me out
<bschaefer> mhr3, have a good weekend :)
<bcurtiswx> good weekend mhr3
<bschaefer> also yay for smart scopes :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-06-09
<Laney> I think this is the first time I've used new evince on my laptop
<Laney> it seems nicely faster than the previous version
<Laney> \o/
<mitya57> Though we may want backport a fix for gnome #697397 when it gets committed
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 697397 in PDF "Segfault when using page-up/page-down in dual mode or home/end in normal mode" [Critical,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=697397
<Laney> there's always fixes
<Laney> jbicha: will you push your gnome-video-effects changes to debian?
<Laney> also, is this in preparation for having it included by default?
<jbicha> maybe
<jbicha> my initial motivation was just saving several MB from the Ubuntu GNOME iso but I did file bug 1189173
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1189173 in gnome-video-effects (Ubuntu) "[MIR] gnome-video-effects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189173
<jbicha> like I said in the bug, I don't know if Debian wants the split since cheese there needs the bad plugins anyway
<Laney> because of plugin moves that we do?
<jbicha> yes and we patch configure.ac to not require the bad plugins
<Laney> right
<Laney> I think camerabin was only moved for ubiquity though ...
<jbicha> cheese works ok here now without -bad
<Laney> anyway, maybe the split makes sense on its own merits
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-06-02
<didrocks> good morning!
<pitti> Bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<larsu> good morning!
<didrocks> pitti: ça va bien, et toi ? Bien rentré ?
<didrocks> hey larsu!
<didrocks> larsu: how was your last day in Malta?
<larsu> didrocks: relaxing :)
<larsu> didrocks: did you have a good trip back?
<pitti> didrocks: oui, everything went well
<pitti> hey larsu
<larsu> hi pitti!
<didrocks> larsu: yeah, everything was perfectly on time!
<larsu> same here
<didrocks> just an hour before the evacuation in Malta's airport
<larsu> I heard there were "some" delays because of that ;)
<larsu> I guess you got lucky
<didrocks> right, clearly lucky :)
<didrocks> hum, my sd card is returning a -110 error, no wonder why my rasperry doesn't work anymore
<didrocks> the question is what is -110 though…
<mlankhorst> so did everyone get delayed when travelling from malta ? :P
<didrocks> ok, sd card is really dead… at least, my disks are still ok.
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<didrocks> hey seb128!
<seb128> didrocks, lut ;-)
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va ? bien rentré ?
<pitti> seb128: oui, tout s'est bien passé
<desrt> hello fellow european-timezone-dwellers!
<seb128> desrt, hey! how are you? had a good trip back?
 * larsu waves to desrt
<larsu> desrt: how was mekong?
<desrt> tasty :)
 * desrt had the tofu human skin rolls
<larsu> :)
<desrt> wasn't too hungry since it was something like 1am desrt-internal-time when i landed
<desrt> but traditions are traditions :)
<larsu> ha, of course
<didrocks> hey desrt!
<desrt> didrocks: hey :)
<seb128> lol
<desrt> anyone have any serious incidents?
<desrt> any left-behind diving equipment?
<didrocks> some people left just in time to avoid it :)
<seb128> larsu, did you get falafel? ;-)
<mlankhorst> not me, I optimized for speed and cleared my own airport in 14 minutes, including waiting time for train :P
<larsu> seb128: of. course.
<larsu> what a question! :P
<seb128> lol
 * desrt had (literally) first bag on the belt
<desrt> and the bags came fast
<desrt> and toronto airport was its usual efficient self
 * seb128 didn't get bag
<larsu> I also had thai
 * larsu was hungry
<seb128> which was expected
<larsu> and a waffle
<seb128> the connection is frankfurt was fine for me, but they didn't get manage to get the bags through
<larsu> seb128: did you get it yet?
<seb128> yes, they delivered it yesterday around 17h
<desrt> i really like this system
<desrt> when i went to berlin i made a connection in 10 minutes
<desrt> as in, gate to gate (in reverse) 10 minutes, including passport control and security -- i spent 10 minutes inside of the building
<desrt> understandably my bags didn't make it
<desrt> but at the destination it was great -- i got to take the train to lars' without a bag to weigh me down -- and they did delivery later in the evening
<seb128> ;-)
<larsu> but someone needed to be at the appartment
<larsu> which was a bit of an issue
<desrt> ya... this was slightly inconvenient, but not awful
<seb128> well, still better than having to go again to the airport to get the bag
<desrt> but the experience of coming to a new city and just hopping on the s-bahn with a small shoulder bag... this is amazing
<desrt> almost like i have two homes and i just travel between them or something
<larsu> :)
<czajkowski> .c
<ogra_> .d
<czajkowski> ogra_: it's one of those days :)
<ogra_> yeah ... here too :)
 * ogra_ is still recovering from an awful travel experience
<czajkowski> ogra_: bad?
<ogra_> yup
<ogra_> http://www.maltatoday.com.mt/news/national/39528/malta_airport_evacuated_over_suspicious_luggage#.U4wq1N-ubCJ
<jpds> Were you at the airport at the time?
<ogra_> was hitting many canonical people ... and forced me into the worst train ride i ever had
<ogra_> jpds, yup
<ogra_> https://plus.google.com/107109423598372241322/posts/Jy3UHPkkeU4
<ogra_> 2h in the bright sun ... not much shadow around, no water etc ...
<czajkowski> ogra_: ouchies :(
<mlankhorst> I'm so glad I recovered from a quick travel experience, 14 minutes at my destination airport (got on the train asap from the plane). :P
<mlankhorst> but hey pure oxygen is explosive ;-)
<ogra_> i doubt it was pure oxygen
<mdeslaur> ogra_: 2h in the bright sun? wow, that would have been fatal to me.
<ogra_> i guess thats what set of the explosives alert
<ogra_> mdeslaur, well, ask your colleagues ... half the security team was there with me
<ogra_> their plane crashed ...
<ogra_> and the reboots they tried didnt fix it
<ogra_> oh, wait
<mdeslaur> lol
<ogra_> that came out wrong :P
<ogra_> their planes computer crashed :)
<mdeslaur> yeah, "crashed" applies differently when talking about something plane-related :)
<ogra_> so they had to step out again ...
<ogra_> when i talked to them last they were re-scheduled from tehir 6am flight to something on sunday ...
<ogra_> they surely have some stories to tell that makes my travel experience sound shallow :)
<mdeslaur> ouch :(
<seb128> bregma, hey, had a good trip back?
<seb128> bregma, could you review Laney's unity8-desktop-session's merge request? (the one to make the unity8-mir session default)
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, I assigned https://launchpad.net/bugs/1312349 to you, I hope it's ok ;-) (there are some other bluetooth items in the sponsoring queue, would be nice if you could have a look as well)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1312349 in HWE Next "Microsoft bluetooth mobile keyboard 6000 cannot be used" [Undecided,In progress]
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-06-03
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: hey there. Did you manage to make your connection in Frankfert?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, yeah, I had no problems in the end. How long did you get delayed?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Well wgrant, jamesh and myself missed our connecting flights, and had 7 hours or so to wait for the next flights, so we were put up in hotel rooms.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, lucky RAOF
<TheMuso> Yeah, he had a long layover anyway, so was going to be waiting a while, and had a hotel room in any case.
<TheMuso> Because he hda to wait for a later flight so he could then connect through to Hobart in Melb.
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> pitti: Hey there, hope you weren't affected by the Malta airport security scare on Saturday.
<didrocks> good morning btw!
<pitti> hey TheMuso; no, I left early enough; did you make it back in one piece?
<pitti> hey didrocks
<TheMuso> pitti: Yes, in once piece, but with a lovely 7 hour delay in the middle of it all, since I missed my connecting flight.
<pitti> erk
<TheMuso> Oh well.
<didrocks> hey pitti!
<pitti> TheMuso: as that trip wasn't already long enough :(
<TheMuso> pitti: Indeed.
<TheMuso> The upside was that I got a hotel room for that time, and a food voucher, so I was able to get something to eat, I had access to a shower and a bed if Iwanted them.
<mlankhorst> TheMuso: you should also be able to claim back the ticket price ;-)
<mlankhorst> or at least parts of it
<TheMuso> mlankhorst: I booked through teh agent.
<mlankhorst> still
<TheMuso> I don't have the ticket receipt so...
<mlankhorst> ah right
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> FJKong, hey, what's your launchpad username?
<FJKong> seb128: hey seb128 , my username is kroodylove
<seb128> FJKong, thanks
<seb128> FJKong, I'm updating the list of members on the team, I noticed it was outdated, just added you
<FJKong> seb128: okay , thanks so much
<seb128> yw!
<didrocks> hey seb128!
<seb128> didrocks, lut ;-)
<FJKong> seb128: meeting?
<seb128> FJKong, we have a weekly one on IRC, but it's at 15:30, which doesn't work well for eastern countries ... you don't have to join, but you are welcome to if the time works for you
<seb128> there used to be one for australia/new-zealand as well, we should probably resume that one if that works better for you guys
<FJKong> seb128: it's okay, I sleep late at night
<seb128> ok, feel free to join then ;-)
<FJKong> seb128: I am a night bird
<seb128> hehe
<tseliot> seb128: hi, I have a fix for LP: #1287341. How shall I proceed? Shall I make a merge request? Or upload directly in utopic and file an SRU for trusty?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1287341 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Touchscreen controls both screens in dual-monitor setup" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287341
<seb128> tseliot, hey, thanks a lot for working on that!
<seb128> tseliot, I'm reading your comment, but ideally please merge request, having a code review doesn't hurt
<tseliot> seb128: ok
<seb128> tseliot, so yeah, agreed, ideally we want to rebase on current upstream, but that's quite some work and not SRU material, so meanwhile +1 for the easy approach to fix it/SRU
<tseliot> seb128: good. I'll prepare the merge request then
<seb128> tseliot, thanks
<didrocks> running time!
<seb128> didrocks, lunch time you mean?
<didrocks> seb128: you're soooo wrong :)
<larsu> didrocks: along the coast?
<larsu> I hear the coast is beautiful in the south of France
<pp20> Hello all. Does anyone know if it is possible to enable different colour tabs within nautlis? i.g. tab1 with home drive showing in default background colour, tab 2 with network drive showing in say red.
<pp20> just so its easier to identify which location you are in.
<pp20> or indeed if there is an application that does this for nautilus or if any other file manager has this customisation feature.
<didrocks> larsu: I will just answer that: "tsssssssssssssssss"
<seb128> didrocks, 1h20 only? see you should do every other day ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: indeed, I was with Julie as well, which added me ~1km to my usual run
<didrocks> (as I run force and back)
<didrocks> but she only did the first lap
<seb128> lol
<seb128> how long is one park circle?
<didrocks> 4kms
<seb128> seems like a good distance, 1 for beginner, 2 for experienced ones ;-)
<didrocks> exactly
<didrocks> knowing that I'm making some variations for the second laps
<didrocks> being along the "coast" of the lake
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> see yeah, larsu wasn't that wrong :)
<seb128> yeah, of course not ;-)
<didrocks> and it's 4kms as well :)
<seb128> it seems like you are up for the same crazyness than us this w.e
<seb128> but you don't run during w.e right?
<didrocks> I don't! rest days :)
<seb128> good
<didrocks> "than us this w.e" <- ?
<seb128> though monday/tuesday next week are the same
<seb128> weather
<seb128> they forecast 33°C
<didrocks> oh waow
<seb128> well 32°C on saturday
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks> seeing that
<seb128> that starts to be on my "avoid going in the pick of the day"
<seb128> well, if you don't like melting at least
<didrocks> yeah, not sure I'll plan that. Julie can only during lunch time :/
<didrocks> (but it will be only 2 or 3 times a week)
<didrocks> let's see how it goes…
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> let's see if she manages to keep up with it every day as well ;-)
<didrocks> let's see ;)
<seb128> didrocks, btw, don't forget, meeting for you today ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, however, the time desrt live type everything, I'll be able to prepare my part :)
<seb128> lol
<desrt> didrocks: see?  i'm doing you a faovur, really
<didrocks> I won't deny it :)
<didrocks> ok, shower time :)
<didrocks> sad, httpsimpleserver means that I have to copy the translate_path() code to override it and avoid it using os.getcwd()
<didrocks> (when running tests against a mock server as I want in a thread to run it from the directory I choose without using os.chdir())
<kenvandine> larsu, i have a click hook that is using gsettings-qt, sometimes when it exits the changes haven't been saved in gsettings
<kenvandine> larsu, the hook is a QCoreApplication, and all my calls to update the values are sync
<kenvandine> larsu, if i add a timeout to call quit, it seems fine
<kenvandine> larsu, i'm wondering if it is something to do with my own event loop not processing everything... or maybe the gsettings-qt destructor doesn't ensure it's saved?
<larsu> kenvandine: pretty sure it's calling g_settings_sync() on exit, but let me check
<larsu> kenvandine: ah it's not, but it drops the last ref
<larsu> desrt: do I have to call g_settings_sync() to ensure settings are saved before dropping the last ref to the GSettings object?
<kenvandine> Writes made to a GSettings are handled asynchronously. For this reason, it is very unlikely that the changes have it to disk by the time g_settings_set() returns.
<kenvandine> from the docs
<larsu> right, this is by design
<larsu> but of course, we want to sync before exiting
<kenvandine> yeah
 * larsu probably thought destroying the object took care of that
<kenvandine> it probably should
<kenvandine> larsu, want me to try it and propose a branch?
<larsu> kenvandine: I just did https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/gsettings-qt/sync-on-destroy
<kenvandine> cool
<larsu> let me know if it works
<larsu> I'll talk to desrt once he's back
<kenvandine> i'll verify it resolves my problem, but i'm pretty sure it will
<kenvandine> larsu, doesn't build :)
<kenvandine> qgsettings.cpp:58:36: error: too many arguments to function ‘void g_settings_sync()’
<kenvandine> it takes no args
<larsu> kenvandine: blargh, of course
 * larsu pushes
<larsu> kenvandine: pushed
<desrt> larsu: no.
<desrt> larsu: g_settings_sync() is only for the case where the app is about to quit
<desrt> it's because of how gdbus does the actual sending of messages in the thread -- we need to block until that's taken care of
<larsu> desrt: thanks. That fix is correct then
<larsu> kenvandine: ^^
<kenvandine> thx
<desrt> this is slightly stupid, honestly...
<desrt> would be nice if we didn't have to worry about that sort of thing
<desrt> but alas
<kenvandine> larsu, confirmed, that fixes my problem
<kenvandine> thx!
<kenvandine> larsu, can you propose your branch?
<larsu> kenvandine: oops of course: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/gsettings-qt/sync-on-destroy/+merge/221895
<kenvandine> larsu, thx, approved :)
<kenvandine> what's the landing process for gsettings-qt?
<seb128> train
<larsu> kenvandine: my process is "ask seb128"
<kenvandine> :)
<larsu> man, that guy is fast!
<larsu> responding pre-ping and all
<seb128> lol
<larsu> he should be a manager!
 * seb128 hides
<kenvandine> i could ask bfiller to include it in the content-hub silo he is  trying to get
<seb128> hum, please don't
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> don't include bugfixes with other changes
<seb128> it leads to issue
<larsu> I agree
<seb128> like people included fix with the split greeter work
<seb128> and that turned out to be buggy, and they were talking reverting
<kenvandine> it gets really hard when there is a pile of stuff in a silo
<seb128> including the unrelated fixes
<seb128> because that was part of the changeset
<seb128> hum, it's meeting time!
<seb128> qengho, tkamppeter, desrt, attente, larsu, KombuchaKip, didrocks: hey, it's meeting time!
<didrocks> hey o/
<desrt> didrocks: nice to see you.....
<desrt> .....at the end of the list ;)
<didrocks> desrt: :p
<seb128> I hope everybody made it back safely
<seb128> lol
 * desrt passes a chocolatine
<desrt> seb128: no mention of exploding diving equipment in any airports that i visited :)
 * didrocks runs out if desrt starts with extreme bad examples :)
<seb128> desrt, tsss
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<seb128> qengho, hey
<seb128> no qengho I guess?
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - ghostscript: Fixed endianess problems of 16-bit PWG Raster output in
<tkamppeter>   Ghostscript.
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Fixed endianess for 16-bit PWG Raster input in rastertopdf.
<tkamppeter> - Mentoring of GSoC students
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<desrt> bjorn is missing today?
<seb128> yes, he took some vac days and is staying in Malta for the week
<desrt> ah.  right :)
<seb128> Laney is off as well
<seb128> desrt, so your turn ;-)
<desrt> so robert and i wrote a backend for a random display server for some minor toolkit that nobody heard of before
<FJKong_afk> seb128: hi I am late for this
<desrt> and i also did some glib chasing on performance issues (atomic operations, locks) and some other things (object type checks, etc)
<seb128> FJKong, hey, no worry, we do status updates in turn, it's not your turn yet
<desrt> also got mir in upstream jhbuild -- patch merged as of late last week
<larsu> how is desrt on #3?
<desrt> larsu: no björn or iain
<larsu> craziness. Enjoy your front seat!
<seb128> and mlankhorst changed team
<seb128> (he's in kernel land now)
<larsu> desrt: also, 10 German points for using the proper umlaut
 * desrt will make a point of learning the name of a new german state today
<desrt> uh... next?
<seb128> for those who want to test the previously mentioned backend, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/gtk-mir has packages
<seb128> we did demo gedit running on Mir with those
<desrt> i still didn't manage to get xchat working
<seb128> (you need to hand forge a .desktop to be able to run it from the unity8 apps lens though)
<desrt> something very strange is going on there with keyboard focus
<desrt> so uh.... next
<seb128> "next" means you are done?
<desrt> yes
<seb128> sorry, didn't parse that correctly
<seb128> desrt, thanks ;-)
<seb128> attente, hey
<desrt> <eof/> :)
<attente> seb128: hey
<attente> i spent some time trying to get https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity-gtk-module/1208019-2/+merge/216964 working without patching gtk, but didn't work, so i just proposed a distro patch just a while ago
<attente> started some fcitx transition work for unity, uploaded u-c-c package to https://launchpad.net/~fcitx-team/+archive/fcitx-transition
<attente> i'm off from tomorrow till next tuesday
<attente> eof
<desrt> attente: going somewhere nice?
<seb128> attente, thanks, enjoy the days off!
<larsu> attente: enjoy!
<attente> thanks guys :) (iceland with my brother)
<desrt> enjoy!
<larsu> nice!
<seb128> attente, I'm going to have a look to those patches after the meeting, but that can wait next week in any case
<seb128> enjoy the vacs!
<seb128> larsu, your turn
<larsu> - updated rishi's transparency patch to make sure only the terminal widget is transparent
<larsu> - first round of gtk 3.12 fixes: * restore traditional title bars on dialogs (but keep them working in GNOME) * restore sane button layout in message dialogs
<larsu> - started working on deprecating unico, but it seems it will be less work just to keep it (it's a very small codebase; and upstream doesn't allow filling the focus rectangle from css)
<larsu> - had a look at removing background hacks in the theme, but that's not possible either without changes to o-s (can we drop that this cycle?)
<larsu> - tried to keep MacSlow & friends from adding another hint for snap-decisions to libnotify
<larsu> </week>
<desrt> larsu: thuringia sounds like the most boring place on earth...
<larsu> desrt: it's quite nice there nature-wise
<seb128> (nice try)
 * larsu is missing something?
<seb128> "changes to o-s (can we drop that this cycle?)"
 * desrt tried to change the subject quickly :)
<larsu> oh haha
<larsu> seb128: that was just trolling of course
<larsu> but I think we don't need to put any extra days into that
<larsu> what we have now with the bg stuff seems to work fine
<larsu> I don't want to go through another round of testing all the apps
<seb128> right
<larsu> do we have them in unity8 yet?
<seb128> larsu, the gtk 3.12 changes are in the next items on my list, I'm probably going to get to that tomorrow
<seb128> what, o-s?
<seb128> I'm not even sure they are going to be part of unity8, we didn't get design input on that
<larsu> oky
<larsu> okay
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<seb128> KombuchaKip, hey, there? any update?
<desrt> seb128: your turn, it seems
<desrt> *cough*
<seb128> desrt, not yet
<seb128> didrocks, hey!
<desrt> seb128: nooooo
<didrocks> * finish plans on how the android developer story will be
<didrocks> * did some exploration of using go for the ubuntu developer tools center. Finally, started to shape it in python due to lack of bindings we would need and quicker iteration
<didrocks> * put basic test framework in place and layout project convention
<didrocks> * will still need to discuss more on the juju/cloud developers part
<didrocks> done
<seb128> desrt, lol
<desrt> didrocks: how's the new job so far?
<seb128> didrocks, thanks, and welcome back to our side of the desktop team ;-)
<didrocks> desrt: sounds good, got the time to do things properly back! :)
<didrocks> thanks seb128!
<didrocks> s/back//
<seb128> FJKong, hey, welcome to our meetings! do you want to share with the team?
<FJKong> seb128: hey
<FJKong> seb128: I committed patch for encrypt sogou skin last week
<FJKong> seb128: fixed some bugs for sogou-qimpanel
<FJKong> seb128: all about sogou input method project
<FJKong> seb128: that's it
<seb128> FJKong, thanks
<seb128> ok, my turn
<seb128>  * worked on the unity8 desktop session and ubuntu-desktop-next iso (get the iso to work, some bugfixes to have the click lens working, tested gtk-mir backend)
<seb128>  * updated gtk3 in utopic
<seb128>  * some sponsoring
<seb128>  * trusty SRUs (evince and indicator-printers fixes, thanks larsu, gnome-sudoku)
<seb128>  * started reviewing the ubuntu-system-settings queue
<seb128> </week>
<larsu> thanks for having a look at those!
<seb128> larsu, yw, sorry for letting them in the review queue for a while
<larsu> no worries
<seb128> ok, any other topic/questions/...?
<seb128> seems not, let's wrap then!
<seb128> thanks everyone
<didrocks> thanks!
<FJKong> thanks
<larsu> thanks!
<didrocks> ok, continuing working a little bit offline. Meanwhile, see you tomorrow guys!
<seb128> didrocks, night!
<seb128> or good evening rather ;-)
<didrocks> thanks, you too!
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, is https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/new_header/+merge/221420 supposed to work with the current uitk version?
<kenvandine> seb128, yes
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, it needs newer ubuntu-ui-toolkit-theme
<seb128> should we update the depends?
<kenvandine> the matching change for ussoa already landed
<kenvandine> ah... hadn't thought about that :)
<kenvandine> no idea what version it needs though
<seb128> (I'm testing on trusty since that's what I'm running)
<seb128> kenvandine, let's not bother, it runs fine on the old version, just lacks that one button
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> np
<stgraber> Laney: hey there, are you guys actually happy with a tracker 0.16.2 to 0.16.4 SRU in trusty? I've got one in the queue and there's an MRE covering it but that's a massive diff so just want to make sure one of you guys made sure it's sane and won't break stuff.
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-06-04
<pitti> Good morning
<Mirv> pitti: morning! could you add ps-jenkins to https://launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/+members ? cmake-extras would like to merge back from CI Train.
<pitti> Mirv: err, that sounds weird; that team isn't supposed to hand out development rights for projects, it's a "people" team
<pitti> Mirv: but I believe some "cmake"ish team was created recently, and ~canonical-platform-qa was put into that, sec
<pitti> Mirv: so ps-jenkins should perhaps be added to https://launchpad.net/~cmake-extras/+members ?
<pitti> (I can't do that, though)
<Mirv> pitti: right, maybe the code branch is then wrong where it's trying to push (https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/cmake-extras/trunk)
<pitti> Mirv: oh yes, this should almost certainly be owned by ~cmake-extras
<pitti> Mirv: I think https://code.launchpad.net/~cmake-extras/cmake-extras/trunk is the real trunk, and Allan just forgot to delete the ~c-p-qa one
<Mirv> but there's also https://code.launchpad.net/~cmake-extras/cmake-extras/trunk which looks identical, so I can just push manually to there
<Mirv> indeed :)
<pitti> I can delete the c-p-qa one if you want
<pitti> Mirv: I think what happened is that he started with that one first, people complained about spam (and such a team is really a bad owner for projects anyway), and then created the ~cmak-eextras one
<Mirv> pitti: sure, go ahead. I'll ask eg. satoris to pull the temporary branch pushed by ps-jenkins to the trunk.
<pitti> Mirv: ah, there's a pending MP on the c-p-qa one; I think we should better ask allan to deal with that, he'll know for sure
<Mirv> ok, makes sense
 * didrocks implements mock ssl server now that the http is done and found http://www.piware.de/2011/01/creating-an-https-server-in-python/ which seems to be perfect for my needs!
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<larsu> good morning!
 * pitti hugs didrocks back, bonjour!
<pitti> hey larsu, guten Morgen
<didrocks> hey larsu, pitti! :)
<Laney> morning!
<larsu> hi Laney
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<seb128> hey Laney, wb! had good days off work?
<seb128> hey larsu ;-)
<didrocks> good morning Laney!
<Laney> seb128: yep, very nice thank you
<larsu> hi seb128 :)
<Laney> climbing & bought a new suit ;-)
<seb128> what's the occasion? ;-)
<Laney> going to a wedding in a few weeks
<Laney> I still had the same one that I bought 10 years ago in school ...
<seb128> cool
<seb128> doesn't fit you anymore? ;-)
<pitti> hey Laney, bonjour seb128
<Laney> not sure it ever did :P
<seb128> pitti, lut, wie gehts?
<Laney> hey pitti larsu et didrocks!
<pitti> seb128: très bien, danke !
<pitti> or perhaps..
<pitti> je vais very gut, dankon !
<seb128> lol
<Laney> stgraber: We don't have tracker in desktop, I'm happy for it to be processed as a normal gnome bugfix SRU personally
<seb128> Laney, what was the question?
<Laney> tracker sru
<seb128> I'm unsure tracker follows the GNOME releases rules
<Laney> I thought it was by what's in the core (or whatever the name is) moduleset for jhbuild
<Laney> which tracker is afaik
<seb128> k, I'm unsure where tracker is nowadays
<seb128> the spirit of the standing exception was to trust things that follow the GNOME feature/UI/... freeze
<seb128> since that defines "stable" updates
<seb128> tracker might be part of that
<Laney> anyways even without exceptions I tend to like upstream bugfix releases going in
<Laney> oh hey, the desktop-session mp was approved
<seb128> Laney, yeah, speaking of which we should SRU stuff to trusty when we can ... like there is a new webkitgtk point release, and a new rhythmbox one
<Laney> yep
<Laney> the last webkit only got released yesterday
<seb128> do you want to do the webkit one?
<Laney> ok
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> oh ok, I just noticed because it's red on versions
<Laney> into trusty-updates i mean
<seb128> oh, ok
<seb128> yeah, I know, I marked it verification-done on monday
<Laney> cool, thanks for that
<seb128> yw!
<didrocks> pitti: would you know by hard how with nosetests to be able to print debug logging statement? I'm trying to use --nologcapture --logging-level=debug, but only logger.warn() and logger.info() are printed, not the debug one (like when a test fails)
<pitti> didrocks: sorry, I don't know; I hardly ever use nose
<didrocks> no worry, thanks! :)
<pitti> didrocks: but I doubt that you can control logger with environment variables; usualy you have to call logging.basicConfig() yourself and set the log level
<didrocks> pitti: seems that --logging-level=INFO from nose resets the logging level to what you want (even for dynamically created logger). The only "issue" is that it doesn't display them until a test fails. For debugging, I would like them to be displayed anyway
<didrocks> --nologcapture prevents nose to capture them, but don't display them either
<didrocks> ok, seems to work well now :)
 * didrocks drops a nose configuration files for easier loading later as well
<didrocks> waow, awesome to see that python-mock documentation also covers my cornercase and have an example for it: https://docs.python.org/3.5/library/unittest.mock-examples.html#coping-with-mutable-arguments :)
<mvo> didrocks: mock is the bomb
<larsu> mvo: nice picture, thanks ;)
<mvo> larsu: your very welcome, I like it too!
<didrocks> mvo: I'm using it for a while already, but didn't get to that case yet. Nice to see it being covered by the documention :)
<didrocks> documentation*
<mvo> didrocks: yeah, my experience exactly, its not only great, its also very well documented
<didrocks> indeed, enjoyed a lot. Unfortunatly, most of the time, I end up in readthedoc which is slightly outdated since mock entered the python library
<pitti> seb128: mind having a quick look at https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/gnome-session/remove-compiz-requiriment/+merge/216236 ? does that make sense?
<pitti> seb128: (I'll merge it to the correct branch and upload, just wanted to get a second opinion)
<seb128> pitti, looks good to me in principle, I didn't look at the login sequence to see if that creates flickering issues or such though ... but I guess we can fix those later if needed
<seb128> well, Trevinho claims compiz is already started by upstart in most cases atm, so should not have that of an impact
<pitti> thanks
<seb128> pitti, +1 from me, thanks for the sponsoring ;-)
<om26er> if system-settings is started by autopilot on the phone it seems the settings are not saved in accountservice for ringtone etc, does anyone have clues on what could be wrong ?
<om26er> the same thing if done on the desktop works fine
<popey> Could someone point me in the direction of the thing that generates the xdg folders in $HOME? The ~/Music, ~/Downloads etc folders
<seb128> popey, xdg-user-dirs-gtk
<popey> thank you seb128!
<seb128> popey, on desktop at least (/etc/xdg/autostart/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update.desktop is the thing run on login)
<popey> perfect! thanks.
<seb128> yw
<seb128> om26er, could be that the dbus env is wrong? (similar to recent issues with the split greeter)
<daveyesdave> I'm looking for a way to colour code nautilus when connected to a remote server, for example red background when connected to live server etc...
<pp20> daveyesdave: funny that! I asked the same yesterday... if you find out, let me know :)
<om26er> seb128, that could be the case do you have any workarounds/suggestions ?
<om26er> because when autopilot changes the tone and get backs to the sounds panel the ringtone remains the same
<seb128> om26er, just make sure the dbus environment for those jobs is the same as the one from the user session
<daveyesdave> pp20, great minds and all that...
<seb128> daveyesdave, seems like a wishlist to report on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=nautilus
<daveyesdave> seb128, do you know an alternative file manager that might already offer this function? commander etc?
<seb128> daveyesdave, no idea, try #ubuntu for user questions
<daveyesdave> seb128, I'll give them a go, thanks
<seb128> yw!
<Laney> new webkit switches to geoclue 2 in Debian
<Laney> should we do this too?
<seb128> tedg, ^ do you know?
<seb128> Laney, do you know what changed in the new one? are the providers the same?
<Laney> it looks like the API has been trimmed
<Laney> but the two versions are parallel installable
<seb128> +1 for following Debian on webkit
<seb128> we can still change back later if it turns out to be problematic
<Laney> so we'd have to promote the new one
<Laney> should be ok I guess
<seb128> that's a new codebase I think
<seb128> so maybe stick to the old one until we SRU the new webkit/get the MIR reviewed
<Laney> http://www.hadess.net/2013/04/geocluing-desktop-slowly.html
<Laney> don't know how the ubuntu geoip stuff will fit in there
<seb128> yeah, me neither, why is why I pinged tedg ;-)
<tedg> Sorry, OTP.
 * tedg reads backlog
<tedg> seb128, Laney, well my understanding is that there are no plugable providers in GeoClue 2.
<tedg> But that's kinda a moot point in that we'll probably move things to location service.
<seb128> tedg, do we need one?
<tedg> So I don't think that it matters really.
<tedg> If we wanted to use our GeoIP service, we'd need something plugable. But, not sure that we need one for generic webkit.
<tedg> We'll probably just end up working with Oxide there.
<seb128> tedg, what is our provider doing that the upstream one isn't?
<seb128> tedg, we don't want to regress unity7, not sure where we use geoclue ... we probably don't care much about webkitgtk, but we do care about ubiquity and the indicator I guess?
<tedg> seb128, I think that we can have both, no? We can stick with GeoClue 1 for those while having GeoClue 2 for webkit GTK.
<tedg> I think the issue is the service being free to use or needing API keys and the such.
<seb128> tedg, sure, but it means we have 2 versions supported/installed
<tedg> For the interim releases, but I'm sure we'll be off GeoClue by the next LTS for those.
<seb128> k
<seb128> tedg, thanks
<seb128> Laney, ^ makes sense to you?
<Laney> do you have to explicitly ask for ubuntu geoip with geoclue 1?
 * xnox is pretty sure ubiquity uses geoclue 1 against our canonical hosted server
 * xnox goes to check
<xnox> actually, no we don't. We just do a GET request to http://geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com/?query=%s&release=%s
<Laney> I think it's alright to use both for now I guess
<Laney> if I was curious I'd ask about the origins of location-service
<Laney> but I'm alright not knowing for now actually ;-)
<xnox> Laney: when location-service first came up, i thought it was related to cellphone-tower possition, which geoclue1 did not do....
<seb128> Laney, you don't want to ask, that's another "cpp is better than g"
<seb128> like we could have contributed to the geoclue rewrite with the GNOME guys
<Laney> xnox: I think there was an opportunity to influence geoclue :)
<Laney> seb128: yeah let's move on :P
<xnox> seb128: qt5 has a hard-dep on gtk2 still, i think we know what's better =)
 * xnox all Qt5 on Linux is delivered to you by Gtk+2 =)
<xnox> same like it used to be the case with all Airbus planes to be delivered by a Boeing cargo transporter.
<Laney> symbiosis
<Trevinho> pitti: on that patch it's probably the case also to remove unity-settings-daemon as well
<Trevinho> pitti: as it's using upstart
<didrocks> ok, seems the rain ended outside, time for a run!
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy!
<didrocks> thanks, wish me luck to avoid any rain shower :)
<didrocks> (at least, temperature is nice)
<sil2100> kgunn: hey! Did you guys propose your blueprints for the UOS already?
<rickspencer3> hey all, mediascanner-service is using a lot of resources on my desktop :(
<rickspencer3> and it keeps respawning if I kill it
<rickspencer3> seb128, still around at all?
<Laney> rickspencer3: Looks like it has an upstart job which will restart it
<Laney> stop mediascanner-2.0 should do it
<rickspencer3> Laney, yeah, I finally figured that out
<Laney> ah
<rickspencer3> it was not in the list of upstart jobs
<rickspencer3> but, I am probably just super confused
<rickspencer3> I thought service --status-all would show me what it is called
<rickspencer3> Laney, popey hooked me up (along with tab completion) :)
<Laney> I don't know what that does
<rickspencer3> Laney, I assumed it would show all the services and their current status
<Laney> initctl list is that one that I know
<Laney> anyway I would hope that it's running at a low enough priority to not impact the usage of your system
<Laney> did you notice it being slow?
<xnox> Laney: service command only ever operates on system-init (if it doesn't / leaks user-session info, it's a bug)
<xnox> Laney: indeed initctl commands should have been used instead...
<thumper> Trevinho: around?
<thumper> Trevinho: because you work crazy hours...
<Trevinho> thumper: hi :)
<thumper> Trevinho: hey there
<thumper> Trevinho: I have some unity weirdness...
<Trevinho> thumper: tell me...
<thumper> Trevinho: I have five emails open, so lots of pips next to thunderbird
<thumper> if I alt-` I get the tab spread, right?
<Trevinho> thumper: you should yes
<thumper> however, the images in the spread flicker
<thumper> going from shaded to not, to shaded
<Trevinho> thumper: yes, that's a known issue...
<thumper> ok
<thumper> Trevinho: is it an issue that is likely to be fixed soon?
<Trevinho> thumper: I also know how to prevent it, but it's not an optimal fix, so I avoided it for now... but it's something we should avoid asap
 * thumper nods
<Trevinho> thumper: basically there's one-line change that fixes it (damaging the switcher area when painting these windows), but it would cause too many redraws also when not needed... and although I didn't notice any slow-down I didn't like the idea :)
<thumper> :)
<Trevinho> anyway... yeah a better solution is in my list for some time
<robert_ancell> RAOF, is there any logical reason why in X you can have a depth=32 window with bpp=24?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Hm. I thought it would be the other way around.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: But, sure! Drivers want 32 bits per pixel, because 4 bytes is a nice round number.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: So basically it's a “pixels are 32bits, of which 24 are actually significant”
<robert_ancell> RAOF, so it should be allowed?
<RAOF> Yeah. But from memory depth is the number of significant bits and bpp is the total number of bits; are you sure you're not getting those reversed?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I'm chasing down an assertion that's hit in X when running under qemu - the root window is 24bpp and if you use  the depth=32 visual on the window and render to it using RENDER it doesn't render/renders wrong
<robert_ancell> So I'm not 100% sure where the bug is, but the fact the drawable is set that way suggests something went wrong at window creation
<RAOF> Ah.
<robert_ancell> which might be the fb backend, because I think that's what qemu is using; at least on my system
<RAOF> I'm not entirely sure if RENDER handles that case correctly. It's possible to do correctly.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yeah, so RENDER should be dropping some bits somewhere to make it fit?
<RAOF> Yeah. The 8 bits of alpha would be a prime candidate :)
<robert_ancell> yep
<robert_ancell> RAOF, and a follow up there. Is there anything that actually specifies in a depth=32 visual that the remaining 8 bits is actually alpha? Is that just a convention?
<RAOF> As far as I can tell, convention. :(
<robert_ancell> yeah, the spec mentions nothing. I was wondering if it got specified in a an extension somewhere
<robert_ancell> There really should be a XALPHA extension that turns this on
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-06-05
<RAOF> Well, the alpha is specified in the Render types.
<RAOF> But not for the core Visual.
<robert_ancell> yeah
<robert_ancell> I guess it just got implied to cover that
<robert_ancell> There must have been a bunch of old X apps that suddenly went transparent when that was enabled
<RAOF> I don't think so, no.
<RAOF> They get depth=24.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, right, by default. Probably not a lot of apps that explicitly chose 32
<robert_ancell> RAOF, do you know much about the fb backend?
<RAOF> Not particularly. From my vague wanderings in surrounding code I think it's just a fairly simple “here's a blob of memory, let me blit for you” thing.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, it seems really keen to be 24bpp but advertise you can use depth=32 images. RENDER is not assuming this could be the case
<robert_ancell> So I think I can tell RENDER to drop the alpha channel and that solves the assertion but means windows aren't transparent
<RAOF> Well, if there's no Composite manager then the windows are going to be opaque anyway.
<robert_ancell> Which should be possible if the in-between formats are 32bpp. So there must be a better way
<robert_ancell> RAOF, there's compiz :)
<RAOF> And if there *is* a Composite manager then it should have already taken the alpha into account before blitting anywhere.
<RAOF> I think you can also explicitly tell fb to be 32bpp; IIRC you need to do that to make swrast GL work on xvfb anyway.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, right, that would probably solve it too, but it still shouldn't hit this assertion in the default case
<bregma> robert_ancell, a recent change to unity-system-compositor has rendered it unusable on the desktop, can I pick your brain briefly on how best to resolve this problem?
<robert_ancell> bregma, sure
<bregma> OK, the recent change assumes the display manager is running on top of the one single display server and that authentication is performed after the session has started ... which does not really work on the desktop
<bregma> u-s-c now requires the next-session and active-session messages get send from lightdm before it will start renderinh surfaces
<bregma> and that does not happen on the desktop
<bregma> so, either u-s-c will need to be rewritten to handle convergence, or lightdm needs to do some magic with sending those messages from different code paths
<bregma> and I got lost trying to figure out the latter, which is where you come in
<bregma> so, um, any opinions or suggestions on how to get the unity 8 desktop session working again?
<robert_ancell> bregma, this is the unity8 session from traditional unity-greeter?
<bregma> yes
<robert_ancell> bregma, right, I think we just need to call set_active_session from seat-xlocal.c. We were just relying on the first session being active
<robert_ancell> I can whip up a branch
<bregma> I am all in favour of a simple solution, especially if someone who knows what they're doing does it
<robert_ancell> It shouldn't be too hard
<robert_ancell> bregma, this is the utopic version in the main archive doing this?
<bregma> yes, it's been broken since the split greeter went in
<bregma> the current workaround is to revert u-s-c to the previous version
<bregma> bug #1325995
<ubot5> bug 1325995 in unity-system-compositor (Ubuntu) "unity8-desktop doesn't render since the 0.3 update" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325995
<robert_ancell> bregma, lp:~robert-ancell/lightdm/usc-set-active seems to do the trick
<robert_ancell> u-s-c is now crashing since the dist-upgrade but I think that's unrelated
<robert_ancell> I mean unity-settings-daemon
<pitti> Good morning
<Laney> hey hey
<larsu> guten morgen Laney
<didrocks> morning Laney, larsu!
<Laney> hey larsu and didrocks
<Laney> wie gehts?
<didrocks> I'm great, thanks! Yourself?
<Laney> doing alright
<larsu> bonjour didrocks
<Laney> wondering if it might stop raining ever though
<didrocks> blue sky here
<Laney> send it here please
 * didrocks keeps it for him. "My precious"
<Laney> :(
 * didrocks will give some to Laney then, after the daily run :)
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> looks like it'll get here at about 20:00 http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2641170
<didrocks> Laney: hard to even imagine the difference at less than 800kms from there: http://www.meteofrance.com/previsions-meteo-france/lyon/69000
<didrocks> (in temperature)
<Laney> oh wow
<Laney> I guess it is mostly going south though, which tends to help :P
<didrocks> right ;)
<seb128> good morning desktops
<didrocks> bonjour seb128
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> pitti: do you know what these 'Broken pipe' adt failures are?
<Laney> I was getting SSH connections into my utopic container terminated with that error yesterday
<pitti> Laney: no, do you have a full log?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<Laney> pitti: no, running with -vvv now incase it happens again today
<pitti> Laney: you mean you ran a test and during that you ssh'ed into the container?
<Laney> pitti: I mean I was seeing broken pipe myself yesterday and when I look at these random failures I also see broken pipe
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va bien ?
<pitti> seb128: oui, merci
<Laney> I wasn't using adt, just sshing normally
<pitti> Laney: I sometimes see timeouts with the qemu runner in production (haven't yet been able to reproduce locally or understand these), but not SIGPIPEs
<pitti> Laney: oh -- this is just lxc, not adt-virt-lxc; no, I've never had that
<Laney> for example https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-adt-glib2.0/27/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console reminded me of it
<Laney> oh
<Laney> seb128: could you promote grilo please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grilo/+bug/1116098
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1116098 in grilo (Ubuntu) "[MIR] grilo" [Medium,Fix committed]
<seb128> Laney, do you want all binaries or a set?
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> lemme check
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> tseliot, hey
<seb128> tseliot, your u-s-d changes have a segfault, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+bug/1326636
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1326636 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/unity-settings-daemon/unity-settings-daemon:5:XIQueryDevice:xdevice_get_dimensions:input_info_find_size_match:get_mappable_output_info:do_touchscreen_mapping" [High,Confirmed]
<tseliot> seb128: looking
<Laney> seb128: looks like src:grilo libgrilo-0.2-dev libgrilo-0.2-1
<seb128> tseliot, thanks, I rejected the SRU upload meanwhile, we are going to need to fix that before SRUing
<tseliot> seb128: sure
<seb128> Laney, grilo promotion done
<Laney> ta
<Laney> Mirv will be happy
<seb128> yw
<tseliot> seb128: I have a two-line fix for that. I'll rebuild and test, although it's really a no brainer
<seb128> tseliot, ok, thanks ... do you know in which cases/configs it happens?
<tseliot> seb128: systems without a touchscreen. It was missing a check in one of the two points where the mapping is done. A silly mistake
<seb128> ok
<tseliot> seb128: ok, it work on systems with and without a touchscreen. How do I proceed? (another merge request?)
<tseliot> *works
<seb128> tseliot, yes, please
<tseliot> ok
<seb128> thanks
<Mirv> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> Mirv, thanks to Laney, he's the one who did the reviews/sponsoring
<Mirv> yes, thanks to him also
<Mirv> no more self-patched packages to play music
<tseliot> seb128: here you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/unity-settings-daemon/1326636-14.10/+merge/222148
<seb128> tseliot, thanks
<tseliot> yw
<tseliot> seb128: if the bumped revision is not needed, I'll get rid of that
<seb128> tseliot, no, please don't change the changelog
<seb128> the CI landing process generate that from the commit messages
<tseliot> seb128: I'll revert that then
<seb128> thanks
<Sweet5hark> moin all.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: so I disabled one test that only failed on the buildd but not in my local pbuilder, just to run into the next: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/176972865/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.libreoffice_1%3A4.3.0~beta1-1ubuntu1~utopic2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> Sweet5hark, hey! had good days off in Malta?
<Cyberspirit> http://pastebin.com/qaEfUsYd
<seb128> Sweet5hark, 3.0 ... aren't we on 4.2?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: I could add more tests to disable at a rate of one per day -- or disable running tests during the build for now. Both feel like cheating ...
<tseliot> seb128: ok, it's fixed now
<Sweet5hark> seb128: Malta was nice, just the right amount of time for the island (and yeah, I visited Gozo for a day).
<Sweet5hark> seb128: huh? its 4.3.0~beta1 to get that going for utopic ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark, sorry, misparsed the url with the %3A in the middle
<seb128> Sweet5hark, the test failing my be sign of a real issue?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: currently it doesnt seem so, e.g. if services.rdb would be broken, nothing would be running as all UNO would be broken unless its a Heisenbug. But a Heisenbug wouldnt happen on amd64 and i386 the same way ...
<Sweet5hark> seb128: fwiw, I just ran that test 10 times locally without an issue ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark, weirdness ... I guess your call on what you want to do with those, if you feel like the issue is not showing a real problem feel free to skip those
<Sweet5hark> seb128: k, will do.
<seb128> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/ubuntu-system-settings/bug1319711/+merge/222141 seems to make CI happy ... I'm going to do a landing later today, if you want other stuff to be included let me know (I plan to try to review/land the pending wizard work as well)
<Laney> seb128: we won't really know until there's been a few runs
<Laney> but it's worth a go
<Laney> I want to look at mterry's branch again
<seb128> Laney, it seemed to be reliably red on jenkins CI runs to me
<seb128> k
<seb128> Laney, larsu, everyone interested: I've pushed the gtk 3.12 work in progress packaging on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gtk/312
<Laney> cool
<Laney> going to do a ppa upload?
<seb128> yes, after my local build/test
<larsu> thanks!
<seb128> tseliot, can you include your fix to https://code.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/unity-settings-daemon/lp1287341-14.10/+merge/222071 as well?
 * seb128 hates GTK build
<seb128> it fails on some refcount test for me and I can't resume build correctly
<seb128> if I "debuild binary" in the builddir that fails on gtk-update-icon-cache hacks from rules
<desrt> seb128: did you ever consider that the gtk build has gotten too complicated over time?
<desrt> i mean... how many binary packages are coming out of there?   and how many times do you rebuild for each one?
<seb128> it is, but that's not something I feel like is worth fighting over
<desrt> you get to pay the cost every time you build gtk :)
<seb128> yeah, which is not that often
<seb128> and usually the another 10 minutes is not an issue, I just catchup on emails or do something else while it's building
<seb128> but yeah, damn debian installer and udebs!
<tseliot> seb128: done
<seb128> tseliot, thanks
<Laney> seb128: it failed for me on missing symbols
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7594368/
<seb128> Laney, thanks, I'm going to fix that
<seb128> the gnome3-staging ppa enable that backend without documenting it
<Laney> I just build in sbuild, usually avoids weird test errors like that
<seb128> so I dropped the change
<seb128> yeah, I never bothered configuring a sbuild
<seb128> one of the reasons being that my 80G disk doesn't have lot of spare capacity
<Laney> yeah you need a local mirror or some kind of caching proxy
<seb128> qengho, there?
<Laney> http://pennystocks.la/internet-in-real-time/
<Estilanda> hello
<pitti> hm, unity-settings-daemon keeps crashing, also in a guest session
<pitti> seems the recent updates didn't like me :/
<pitti> does that happen to anyone else?
<pitti> The error was 'XI_BadDevice (invalid Device parameter)'.
<pitti>   (Details: serial 227 error_code 129 request_code 131 (XInputExtension) minor_code 48)
 * pitti files to LP
<Laney> pitti: the new version should fix that
<Laney> do you have today's one?
<pitti> Laney: ah, so it's known?
<pitti> Laney: I have 14.04.0+14.10.20140604-0ubuntu1
<Laney> yeah, tseliot fixed it today
<seb128> pitti, upgrade
<Laney> in 05
<pitti> seb128: just tried, grabbing from LP now; the German mirror might be lagging
<tseliot> my bad :)
<tseliot> it should work now
<Laney> it fixed it for me
<seb128> well, I screwed as well, I tested it only on a touch screen device to see if the patch was working
<pitti> trying, brb
<pitti> \o/ sanity again! (and keyring daemon)
<pitti> seb128, Laney: thanks for help
<seb128> yw, sorry for the bug
<seb128> nice to see e.u.c being useful btw
<pitti> I was afraid I'd have to spend the long weekend and train ride with broken 'puter :)
<seb128> that ranked as 1st report on the daily 14.10 view
 * pitti waves good bye again then, see you on Tuesday!
<seb128> pitti, enjoy the long w.e !
<Laney> argh
<Laney> firefox has crashed twice today and twice yesterday
 * Laney looks around for attente
<Laney> ;-)
 * didrocks continues a little bit offline. See you tomorrow guys!
<robert_ancell> bregma, lightdm 1.11.3 uploaded now - this should fix the Unity 8 session. I was waiting to confirm it would not break the phone with the other changes
<bregma> nice
<bschaefer> yay
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-06-06
<didrocks> robru: excellent explanation on the changelog, thanks for doing that :)
<Laney> gooooooooooood morning desktoppers
<Laney> happy friday
<didrocks> happy frrrrrrrriday Laney!
<Sweet5hark> Happy Friday everyone!
 * Sweet5hark packs stuff for german LibreOffice community weekend.
<didrocks> hey Sweet5hark!
<Sweet5hark> (... and is depressend by LibreOffice4.3/utopic failing on the buildds in tests, but working fine in a local pbuilder)
<Sweet5hark> well, actually LibreOffice 4.2 is failing on the buildds too.
<Laney> hey didrocks et Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> (which used to work fine)
<Laney> there's some kind of law here
<Laney> distro developers spend x% of time fixing tests of which y% is actually not the fault of the tests but the environment
<Laney> where x and y are large
<seb128> good morning desktopers, happy friday!
<Sweet5hark> seb128: morning!
<seb128> hey didrocks Laney Sweet5hark
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> happy friday!
<seb128> Laney, well, at least pitti&co work on improvement the infra which should reduce y
<Sweet5hark> Laney: The law is actually not new. We just have more controlled environments now to pinpoint issues IMHO.
<Laney> it's things like no network in buildds
<Laney> or different kernel versions
<seb128> right :/
<seb128> what's the solution? stop running tests?
<seb128> (if you reply "yes" I'm going for some slapping!)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yes
<Laney> USERS = QA!
<seb128> Sweet5hark, lol
 * seb128 slaps Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> seb128: IMHO, we should move ~all tests to autopkgtests instead of during the build. Throwing away 24 hours of building because a tests ran in the wrong moon phase is bad. Test should obviously still be run and watched closely etc.
<seb128> you are free to do that on your packages
<seb128> I'm not sure I've much of an opinion on the topic
<seb128> out of that tests shouldn't be flacky
<Sweet5hark> seb128: well, this case is a bit different: the tests _are_ stable in my local pbuilder/upstream/everywhere else. Just not in the buildd which is fun to debug ...
<Sweet5hark> speaking of which: does anybody know where the "Cannot create pipe for readline" in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/175001708/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-i386.libreoffice_1%3A4.2.4~rc2-0ubuntu1~utopic1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz comes from?
<Sweet5hark> what should happen in the case of a test crash is that it creates a core dump and parses the dump with gdb (all inside the LibreOffice build system) -- that would be rather helpful here.
<Sweet5hark> I need to forced a test to crash in my local pbuilder to see if I get a crash here ...
<Sweet5hark> s/get a crash/get a stack trace/
<seb128> marga, hey, reopening https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/1016103 doesn't seem a good idea, if it's an apparmor issue neither the title nor the description, nor the tags, nor the subscribed people are correct, it's just going to sit ignored
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1016103 in evince (Ubuntu) "evince unable to save changes to toolbar" [Low,Confirmed]
<marga> seb128, yeah, I had the feeling it was not the best course of action, but I'm kind of in a tight spot right now and don't have the time to report a new bug properly :-/
<seb128> marga, ok, I'm just pointing it, don't expect much
<marga> Sorry
<seb128> marga, I don't know apparmor well, but to me it still seems you are in the case of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingApparmor#Adjusting_Tunables
<marga> It could be
<marga> But why would adding the rule I said fix the issue, then?
<seb128> no idea
<seb128> is the issue specific to GNOME3?
<seb128> or does it happen under Unity?
<marga> I couldn't repro under Unity
<seb128> even weirder
<marga> Yeah, well.
<marga> You could just close the bug if you think it will not get anywher.
<marga> I won't get offended :)
<seb128> well, if it's a real issue we should keep it open
<seb128> it just that it's not defined well enough atm I think
<seb128> so it's likely to get anywhere
<marga> As I said, I'm currently under a lot of pressure for other things and I didn't have a lot of time, I just wanted to report the magic line
<seb128> k
<seb128> bug #1016103
<ubot5> bug 1016103 in evince (Ubuntu) "changes to toolbar don't persist under GNOME3 with non standard userdirs (due to apparmor restrictions)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1016103
<seb128> marga, ^ I updated the title at least
<marga> seb128, thanks
<seb128> yw!
<maxb> Is there any nicer way to configure autostart apps (the ones in /etc/xdg/autostart/) other than first editing the files there to remove NoDisplay=true, so that they show up in gnome-session-properties ?
<seb128> not really no
<Laney> You can copy them to ~/.config/autostart/ and remove NoDisplay=true in there ...
<maxb> Oh. Hiding these appears to be an unhelpful Ubuntu diff :-/
<seb128> Laney, "I've got a followup because the same/different toggle is buggy" ... mean you are going to propose a branch?
<Laney> yes
<seb128> cool, waiting to organize a landing then
<seb128> "unhelpful" ... it's helpful, it prevents users to shoot themself in the foot by disabling an essential session service without understand why it's there
<Laney> there's the mp
<Laney> oh I forgot to prereq it on his one, hang on
<maxb> seb128: Well.... the situation is such that so much has been hidden to protect the user from themselves that gnome-session-properties is now entirely useless
<seb128> it's not
<seb128> it's there to add things
<seb128> not to remove system components
<maxb> On my fresh trusty install, ironically the only displayed item is indicator-application
<seb128> it's meant to be an empty list where users add e.g tomboy
<seb128> indicator-application shouldn't be listed, that's a bug
<maxb> I suppose the current situation is an uneasy compromise because there wasn't time to add a GUI selection to opt out of the hiding
<seb128> why would you want to display the things that are hidden?
<maxb> To turn off the ones I don't want (like gnome-keyring-ssh)
<maxb> So that traditional openssh ssh-agent can take over
<maxb> Hm, apparently gnome-session-properties has been removed upstream anyway
<seb128> your ssh think seems like a bug
<seb128> not something you should have to fiddle with autostarts to make work
<seb128> think->thing
<seb128> especially that some of those services are upstart jobs now
<maxb> It is hard to see where this is configured, yes.
<maxb> The ssh-agent I actually use is the one launched by /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90x11-common_ssh-agent
<xnox> maxb: what's wrong? we run user sessions with upstart, so you can use upstart jobs in ~/.config/upstart/
<seb128> what's the issue with the gnome-keyring one?
<xnox> maxb: ssh-agent is started by upstart. and in utopic upstart also starts the gnome-keyring agents (well makes the environment variables exported the right way)
<xnox> maxb: we didn't SRU it into trusty yet.
<xnox> what does "$ status ssh-agent" say?
<maxb> Oh, hmm, it does say start/running there. So perhaps what I mean is that I *used* to use the ssh-agent started by /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ but this has been taken over by upstart without me noticing in trusty
<maxb> As to why I don't use the gnome-keyring agent, it's partly because I want something I can interact with in all cases when SSHed into my workstation remotely, and partially because it has a tendency to fail to sign auth challenges if you initiate lots of SSH sessions at the same time
<xnox> maxb: default in pre-upstart sessions was ssh-agent starts, then gnome-keyring starts and takes over the agent vars. What are the symptoms? you do login with password and you never used to be asked for ssh passwords, but now you get a GTK+ dialog for ssh password?
<xnox> maxb: to disable gnome-keyring, you need to copy it's autostart file, into ~/.config/xdg/autostart (i think) and set an extra var hidden=true, if that's what you think the problem is.
<xnox> we only have upstart user-session in "normal" desktop logins, not when login in via tty/ssh/etc.
<maxb> Right - that's what I've been doing for the past few releases. It just occurred to me to see if there was a better way than copying .desktop files around
<xnox> not that i know off, per spec it can be a two-liner file with the matching name. But gnome-session rejects files if they lack e.g. Name arg and a few others, hence the copy & paste
<maxb> It looks like gnome-tweak-tool would be upstream's designated place for this sort of config these days
<xnox> *facepalm*
<xnox> in the future of running user sessions under systemd, you'd be able to symlink a unit file to /dev/null to disable it.
<om26er> mvo, Hi! I am getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7601417/ when i try to add a ppa on my phone. help ?
<mvo> hey om26er - does it happen for all ppas or just for a specific one?
<mvo> om26er: hm, actually - that looks a lot like some sort of corruption, it fails to import
<mvo> om26er: what does "python3 -c 'from xml.sax.saxutils import escape'" say?
<mvo> (or maybe just python instead of python3)
<om26er> mvo, works fine, no exceptions
<om26er> and phone only have python3
<mvo> om26er: both? py3 and py?
<mvo> ok
<ogra_> did you make the image writable ?
<om26er> ogra_, its writable, yes
<seb128> kenvandine, mterry: hey, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/background-toggle/+merge/222298 ?
<mvo> om26er: hm, badmarshal usually indicates a corrupted .pyc file
<mterry> seb128, I'm sort-of off today, but could review this weekend if ken doens't
<seb128> mterry, no worry, can be next week
<seb128> mterry, don't connect to IRC on your days off! and enjoy the w.e ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll look at it
<kenvandine> mterry, stay away from IRC :)
<seb128> kenvandine, thansk
 * kenvandine shouldn't have highlighted him again :)
<mterry> :)
<popey> Has anyone tested ubiquity on a 14.10 daily live cd recently? I can't get ubiquity to start - gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/7601879/ "pkexec must be setuid root"
<xnox> popey: hm, so latest desktop image that was promoted was in may.
<xnox> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<xnox> (20 - 22 May)
<xnox> thus pending are borked in automated testing, let me check.
<popey> thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, approved
<kenvandine> seb128, can you arrange landing of that gsettings-qt fix?
<popey> xnox: pretty sure I tried the ones from 20/22 may and had the same problem
<xnox> popey: the image itself, has pkexec with setuid bit set in the squashfs. Botting to see what's happening in the live system.
<popey> xnox: okay, double checked, the amd64 image from 2014-05-20 loads ubiquity
<seb128> kenvandine, sure
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i think i've figured out bug 1307709
<ubot5> bug 1307709 in Oxide "webbrowser-app does not start in Unity 8 preview session" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307709
<xnox> X starts, panel loads, unity-settings-daemon does not come up.
<chrisccoulson> good news, it's not in oxide \o/
<chrisccoulson> bad news, it's because the mir egl backend in mesa is incomplete
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good that we have a team working on mir ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah
<chrisccoulson> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1307709/comments/13
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1307709 in mesa (Ubuntu) "webbrowser-app does not start in Unity 8 preview session" [High,Triaged]
<Laney> seb128: you uploading u-s-s?
<seb128> Laney, yes, is that ok?
<Laney> yep
<Laney> just checking
<seb128> Laney, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-020/+packages if you want to check/test it
<Laney> oh it's already there
<seb128> kenvandine, can you test https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-018/+packages ?
<kenvandine> seb128, sure
<seb128> thanks
<popey> xnox: would you like me to file a bug for the ubiquity issue?
<xnox> popey: yeah. It does launch, and then idle's in perl process and i don't know why yet.
<popey> ok
<popey> xnox: the boot splash menu is broken too
<xnox> popey: we have a bug about boot splash menu already
<kenvandine> seb128, works great!
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks for confirming
<kenvandine> np, i'll look forward to that landing and making my click hook reliable :)
<popey> xnox: ok
 * dro|desrt eyes bugzilla
<didrocks> ok, time to run (was trapped in work, didn't see the time), and EOW! :)
<didrocks> Monday is be off in France, see you on Tuesday!
<Laney> bye, happy weekend!
<didrocks> thanks, you too Laney!
 * dro|desrt digs into the codepath that keeps giving back -- signal handler closure invalidation
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i just had oxide running in desktop unity8 :P
<chrisccoulson> (although, I had to disable the form factor detection, as it still crashes there)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, nice!
<dro|desrt> larsu: quick signoff?  https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=731339
<ubot5> Gnome bug 731339 in general "giochannel: avoid setting uninitialised length" [Normal,New]
<dro|desrt> larsu: thoughts also welcome on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=730296 if you're looking for a larger time investment :)
<ubot5> Gnome bug 730296 in gobject "gsignal: Fix a potential NULL pointer dereference" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Noskcaj> I'm making a MIR bug for uhttpmock, which libgdata now build-depends on. Would this team be willing to be the "owning" team
<Noskcaj> ?
<Noskcaj> bug t
<Noskcaj> bug 1327458
<ubot5> bug 1327458 in uhttpmock (Ubuntu) "[MIR] uhttpmock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1327458
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-06-08
<thumper> how do I get rid of the cloud sync indicator and the spuriour notifications about U1 uploading files?
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-06-01
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Oh, huh.
<RAOF> Are we really running both systemd and upstart user sessions?
<RAOF> Perhaps I should rephrase: are we *deliberately* running both systemd and upstart user sessions? :)
<RAOF> pitti: Good morning!
<RAOF> Conveniently timed :)
<pitti> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> I'm fine, hows about you?
<pitti> RAOF: yes, we are; we haven't yet started to migrate upstart user sessions
<pitti> I'm great, thanks; had a nice weekend
<pitti> we want to settle the system init side first before starting to address the session side
<RAOF> Fair chop.
<larsu> good morning!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<RAOF> Hey Seb!
<seb128> hey RAOF, how are you?
<seb128> how are things in Mir land?
<RAOF> Tracking along.
<RAOF> Lots of branches up for review.
<RAOF> Lots of goodies for desktop folk coming along nicely :)
<seb128> nice!
<seb128> which ones?
<RAOF> Eventloop fd for GTK, ability for input method daemons to put their completion windows in the right place.
<RAOF> That sort of thing :)
<RAOF> Oh! And an X11 backend, so you can test Mir stuff (and, dbus permitting, Unity8) from the comfort of your regular desktop session.
<seb128> great list, I like it ;-)
<seb128> especially the X11 backend one
<RAOF> Oh, and libinput-based touchpad support.
<seb128> speaking about input, Mir lets you change keyboard layouts now right? do you know if anyone is working on using that capability from the unity8 side?
<RAOF> Keyboard layouts, yup.
<RAOF> Unity8, dunno.
<RAOF> I don't think it needs extra qtmir support, so pretty much anyone should be able to do that, not just Gerry :)
<seb128> good
<RAOF> At some point *I* might do it, because my querty is a bit rusty :)
<RAOF> (This statement comes with no promises, or indeed intent of actually following through.)
<seb128> I'm unsure what should we done under unity8 and what's the right place to discuss that
<seb128> under unity7 we have indicator-keyboard that manage the keymap/input methods list and the active one
<seb128> unsure if we should still use an indicator or if that should be built in unity8
<RAOF> I think it needs a component built into U8; whether or not that's just a DBus API for an external indicator to frob is Not Mir's Problem™ :)
<Sweet5hark> moin
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark
<willcooke> morning
<Laney> hullo
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney
<seb128> how are you? had a good w.e?
<larsu> morning British people
<Laney> what is up
<larsu> hangouts is funny: "while you're waiting, watch some youtube" !?
<RAOF> Yo dawgs.
<Laney> not bad thanks; I did a modern thing and "box setted" house of cards season 3
<larsu> does that mean you watched all of them back to back?
<Laney> not exactly back to back
 * larsu doesn't know the lingo kids use these days
<Laney> but more or less that
<larsu> how was it?
<Laney> it's quite moreish
<Laney> They teased you with making the president a good guy for a bit, kind of
<larsu> ha, presidents are never good!
<Sweet5hark> seb128: are you in bug-control? if so could you please nominate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1418551 for vivid and upload http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/vivid/4.4.3/libreoffice_4.4.3-0ubuntu1_source.changes and http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/vivid/4.4.3/libreoffice-l10n_4.4.3-0ubuntu1_source.changes to vivid for SRU?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1418551 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[SRU] soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in Application::GetSolarMutex()" [Medium,Incomplete]
<seb128> Sweet5hark, you can suggest the bug for nomination, then it just has to be approved ... can you try if that works for you?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, sure for the sponsoring
<willcooke> yay - another sudden reboot
<marga> So, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1370017 claims to be fixed in Trusty but it actually isn't
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1370017 in Unity 7.2 "Unity Lockscreen shows unlocked desktop while shutting down" [High,Fix released]
<marga> I already reported this back in March, but that got no attention.
<marga> Should I report a new bug that points to this old bug just saying "bug/1370017 never actually got fixed"? Or would it be better to reopen it?
<willcooke> marga, if it's the *same* bug, re-opening would be better I think.
<marga> Well, I have just finished reporting a new one...
<marga> I agree that re-opening would be the right thing, but I fear I might mess up when touching those fields
<marga> I guess Andrea or Marco can do that and then dupe the new bug to the old one.
<willcooke> oki
<rickspencer3> hi
<willcooke> hi rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> does anyone know if I use umake to install golang, will that set up cross compiling to Arm for me?
<willcooke> I don't think so, no
<willcooke> didrocks, ^
<rickspencer3> also, if I am on 15.04, should I install from the repos, or use the PPA?
<willcooke> rickspencer3, I'd say use the PPA because it's updated so frequently.  But didrocks will confirm.  He's probably at lunch right now (with the SDK team)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: thx, I pinged bug-control about the nomination.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, you are not able to suggest nominations?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: you mean in launchpad? no. IIRC you need to be in bug-control to nominate for a series.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, you are not in bugsquad?
<Sweet5hark> nope
<seb128> Sweet5hark, I though bug triagers were able to propose nominations, just not to accept those
<Sweet5hark> well, at least I never found anything wrt in launchpad UI and I used to look for that a few times already. So it either well hidden or disabled for me. or both. ;)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: it doesn't setup cross compiling for arm
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<rickspencer3> ok
<didrocks> but yeah, better to use the ppa
<rickspencer3> ok
<didrocks> it has 0.8, which finale vivid doesn't
<rickspencer3> didrocks, ok, I'll put that in the instructions
<didrocks> nice :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, do you know off hand how to set up cross compiling for ARM?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, you are not in bugsquad? how come?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: last time I looked at this, it needed a third part tool, one sec
<didrocks> rickspencer3: I was using that one: http://dave.cheney.net/2012/09/08/an-introduction-to-cross-compilation-with-go
<Sweet5hark> seb128: doh! seems I am (now?).
<rickspencer3> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> Sweet5hark, you found the label to click? ;-)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: anyway, sorry for the noise. will handle the nomination. yeah, found the handle.
<seb128> seems you did
<Laney> rickspencer3: xnox had a blog about it http://blog.surgut.co.uk/2014/06/cross-compile-go-code-including-cgo.html
<seb128> Sweet5hark, no worry, approved
 * Sweet5hark hides is shame.
<Laney> not sure how bitrotted that is
<rickspencer3> k, I'll look
<rickspencer3> thanks Laney and didrocks
<Laney> np
<xnox> Laney: rickspencer3: i believe it improved, as i did ask upstream to reuse variables, such that the horrible sized invodation is less in length.
<xnox> in practice it should still work the same though.
<xnox> (i.e. i believe 5l ldflags are not needed any more, but needs checking)
<Laney> Noskcaj: did/can you forward the appstream-glib delta back please?
<ricotz> Laney, hi, gtk-doc 1.23 includes a regression which got fixed in 1.24 :\
<Laney> We'll get it soon
<ricotz> Laney, ok, this one is breaking the devhelp files
<ricotz> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=749591
<ubot5> Gnome bug 749591 in general "gtk-doc 1.23 no longer includes xml namespace in .devhelp2 files" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<Laney> yeah I saw it
<seb128> Sweet5hark, should those libreoffice updates go to wily as well?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: as usual I'd try to go with directly libreoffice 5.0 for wily, if possible ..
<seb128> k
<ochosi> Sweet5hark: just a quick question there, will LO 5.0 be compatible with earlier icon themes?
<Sweet5hark> ochosi: Libreoffice makes no promises on compatibility between major releases wrt icons. that said, it might work reasonably well.
<ochosi> Sweet5hark: humm, just asking cause i just commenced work on one. i guess in that case i'll wait so i don't waste my time there
<ochosi> or is 5.0 ready for testing somehow somewhere?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, SRU sponsored
<Sweet5hark> seb128: thx
<Sweet5hark> ochosi: 5.0 beta1 has been released upstream and can be downloaded from libreoffice.org
<ochosi> so no PPA yet then?
<Sweet5hark> ochosi: Im at packaging that for wily/ppa.
<ochosi> oh, perfect - thanks!
<Sweet5hark> ochosi: and please dont block on this. there should be huge changes between 4.4 and 5.0 wrt icons.
<ochosi> oh, huge changes?
<ochosi> and no, not planning to block, i just wanted something that ideally would also work for 14.04, but i guess LO 5.0 is fine
<seb128> I guess he forgot a "not"
<ochosi> yeah, thought so ;)
<ochosi> also, since we know this already now, there is more than enough time to adjust
<Laney> bye!
<seb128> Laney, night
<Noskcaj> Laney, debian dev will upload it next week. He's trying to wait for ftp-masters to catch up so he can transition to the 0.4.0 release
<willcooke> g'night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-06-02
<pitti> Good morning
<larsu> morning!
<larsu> pitti: hi! seen this already? https://tecnocode.co.uk/2015/06/01/checking-d-bus-api-stability/
<pitti> hey larsu!
<pitti> larsu: fun, mbiebl just pointed it to me one minute ago
<pitti> no, I didn't see it yet
<pitti> looks great!
<larsu> ha cool. pwhithnall just released it yesterday :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> Mirv, hey, easy question for you, why do we rebuild gsettings-qt on minor .1 qt updates (eg https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gsettings-qt/0.1+14.10.20140807-0ubuntu4)
<larsu> seb128: morning (and thanks ;) )
<seb128> larsu, hey (yw ;-)
<willcooke> Guten Morgen!
<larsu> morning willcooke
<willcooke> How goes larsu?
<larsu> willcooke: tired. Got up at 6:30
<larsu> you?
<willcooke> :/
<willcooke> I've got a cold *again*
<larsu> ugh sorry man. Get better!
<seb128> hey willcooke
<larsu> woah new meeting routine
<seb128> new routine?
<larsu> seb128: send emails with the updates befpre
<seb128> read again? :p
 * seb128 hands larsu some tea
<seb128> oh
<larsu> seb128: hm? Typo? It
<seb128> willcooke, you meant "can't" there right?
<larsu> says "if you CAN make it, send updates"
<seb128> larsu, that sentence doesn't make sense
 * larsu drinks tea that he actually just made before seb128 mentioned it
<seb128> hehe
<larsu> it's very good, thanks
<seb128> yw! :-)
<seb128> I'm so used to do that sort of typo that my brain autocorrect them on reading, I didn't even notice it was wrong/different from other weeks :p
<larsu> seb128: it's very important that you read willcooke's emails thoroughly
<larsu> especially the meeting ones. He's testing us.
<seb128> yeah, I almost falled for it, thanks for watching Lars ;-)
<larsu> :)
<willcooke> doh
<willcooke> Good job you guys are pros
<willcooke> ;)
<larsu> willcooke: but it was actually a typo?
<willcooke> yes
 * larsu feels better now
<seb128> larsu, oh, so you didn't trust me? :p
<larsu> seb128: of course not! :P
<seb128> lol
<willcooke> wheee - 50 MPH wind later on today
<Laney> yo
<seb128> hey Laney, wie gehts?
<willcooke> yo yo yo
<seb128> hey didrocks who is on London time, how is the office today?
<didrocks> seb128: less sunny than yesterday
<didrocks> back to classical London weather
<didrocks> otherwise, good!
<seb128> good :-)
<Laney> yeah doing okay
<Laney> i had the fire on last night though
<Laney> on the first day of summer
<Laney> crapseason
<willcooke> :/
<larsu> morning Laney, bonjour didrocks!
<Laney> chimney definitely needs to be swept
 * Laney smells of smoke
<willcooke> Cure some meats first :)
<seb128> Laney, it's not summer yet ;-)
<seb128> but yeah, it's cold here as well
<Laney> yesterday was the first day of summer, i heard it on the news!
<seb128> lie!
<Laney> it was the local news though
<Laney> the work experience kid probably read the internet wrong
<didrocks> hey larsu!
<Laney> didrocks: what colour did you have your shower this morning?
<didrocks> aubergine
<didrocks> (no kidding)
<larsu> good choice
<Laney> you company man
 * didrocks feels very corporate
<larsu> Laney: he's on a work trip
<larsu> it's the only option that makes sense, really
<ochosi> any reason wily can't be selected on packages.ubuntu.com yet?
<Laney> adroitly observed
<didrocks> ahah
<Laney> ochosi: go ask rhonda @ #ubuntu-motu
<ochosi> Laney: thanks, will do
<larsu> lol
<Laney> ochosi: btw, eta 8th june ;-)
<seb128> Laney, didrocks, k, so Colin merged the cdimage changes and it seems the system is trying to build a snappy image now, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/208044896/buildlog_ubuntu_wily_i386_ubuntu-desktop-next_BUILDING.txt.gz
<seb128> it hits " system-image-snappy-cli : Conflicts: system-image-cli but 3.0-0ubuntu2 is to be installed" though
<seb128> so I guess some of the phone stuff tries to bring the system-image-cli and create issue
<ochosi> Laney: mine is still in the state "order received" with the same ETA :'( already tried to contact dell, but it seems they have shut down all their phone lines etc, meh
<seb128> it could be the settings
<Mirv> seb128: hey. because of bug #1426335
<ubot5> bug 1426335 in gsettings-qt (Ubuntu) "gsettings-qt uses a private symbol" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426335
<Laney> seb128: do they provide the same interface?
<seb128> Laney, I don't know, need to check
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, that's possible
<seb128> in fact ubuntu-touch-core depends on system-image-cli
<seb128> I guess -desktop includes -core?
<Laney> that's the common stuff
<didrocks> IIRC, yeah
<seb128> I wonder if we need a snappy-core
<seb128> Mirv, thanks
<seb128> larsu, ^ see bug from Mirv
<larsu> seb128: uh!
<larsu> how am I not getting bugmail on that project...
<Laney> seb128: if they provide the same interface then you could make it Provide and then seed it from desktop or something
<larsu> seb128: thanks!
<Laney> otherwise we need to fix uss or whatever it is to work with both I guess
<Laney> and then move it out from core to touch and desktop
<seb128> Laney, right, I'm going to look at that, but the issue is not coming from settings there
<seb128> touch-core depends on system-image-cli
<ochosi> Sweet5hark1: since the PPA doesn't seem ready yet i tried LO 5.0 from the LO website, but the icon themes are hardcoded there, so i can't really test anything with it...
<seb128> larsu, yw!
<ochosi> Sweet5hark1: just to be sure, 5.0beta1 will pop up in the "fresh" PPA?
<Laney> seb128: try something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/11515737/
<seb128> Laney, oh, good idea ... want to commit it since you did the change? ;-)
<Laney> sneaky
<Laney> but ok, this one time!
<seb128> thanks :-)
<Laney> oh wait, there's some weird thing around not being able to upload the package isn't there
<seb128> I'm looking at the interface things for settings
<seb128> you mean?
<Laney> didrocks had problems with it the other day
<seb128> was it on friday when infra went down?
<Laney> no
<Laney> something to do with the overlay ppa
<Laney> ogra_: can I just upload touch-meta to wily as normal?
<didrocks> Laney: the seed is fixed now, it wasn't due to the overlay ppa, but missing package in the seed
<didrocks> so you should be able to regenerate as usual and upload
<Laney> ok
<ogra_> Laney, sure, just verify the generated changelog twice
<ogra_> (as usual i guess ;) )
<Laney> measure twice, cut once
<Sweet5hark> ochosi: no, beta and rcs for the first release of a new major series appear in libreoffice-prereleases ppa. its not there yet.
<ochosi> Sweet5hark: oh ok, good to know! will there be any sort of announcement or call for testing when it lands?
<Sweet5hark> ochosi: usually I do twiiter/g+ posts, but not blog posts.
<ochosi> Sweet5hark: okeydoke, will look out for those! thanks!
<Sweet5hark> hmmm, its not even noon yet and on #libreoffice-dev "plastic rooster porn" is being discussed.
<larsu> Sweet5hark: it's noon somewhere...
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> is there any point to a M-A: Same -dbg package?
<Laney> s/S/s/
<pitti> Laney: wouldn't they file-collide left and right?
<pitti> unless the source builds multiple -dbg packages of course, in particualr separate ones for librarires
<pitti> but in that case, it seems easier to just drop the -dbg in ubuntu and use our ddebs :)
<Laney> not if it's /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/triplet/...
<Laney> but in this case we have /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/stuff already too
<Laney> (so the :same doesn't work, so I'll drop it)
<Laney> was wondering about this piece of delta on gtk+3.0
<Laney> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo
 * pitti hugs Laney, what happened?
<Laney> in the last few days there's been a mir upload which broke the build of the gtk mir backend
 * larsu hugs Laney and offers to help
<Laney> although
<Laney> it should have been broken by this one on the 12th https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/0.13.0+15.10.20150512-0ubuntu1
<Laney> but I never got that?!
<Laney> larsu: I wonder if trunk is fixed
<Laney> was hoping we'd get at least one upload without an update-mir-from-git patch :|
<larsu> Mirv: I've tracked down the issue, it's from a header in qt. Are you sure this is a private symbol? I read somewhere that QObjectPrivate may be used from subclasses
<larsu> Laney: bah...
<Laney> attente: do you know if gtk-mir is fixed upstream to build with current mir?
<larsu> is that patch we're using from upstream?
<larsu> a couple of weeks ago we had additional changes on there
<Mirv> larsu: our marking of private symbols should be working correctly. you should be able to manually call dh-shlibdeps -- -v -v -v to see how that symbol brings the qtbase-abi dependency
<Mirv> and the qtbase-abi comes from using symbols in qtbase5-private-dev
<Laney> no patch atm, 3.16.3's version was working
<larsu> "was"
<Laney> until may 29th
<Laney> I'm going to add this test this week so they can't break it again
<larsu> Mirv: how do we mark private symbols? (Asking to include some useful information in an upstream bug report)
<larsu> Laney: I'm starting to regret that we have this in upstream gtk
<Laney> looks like https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/gdk/mir?id=ea190a339a9e61a52db9d307568f12e0a234f52b
<Laney> thanks attente!
<Mirv> larsu: pkgkde-mark-private-symbols debian/qtbase5-private-dev/usr/include , http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/wily/pkg-kde-tools/wily/view/head:/pkgkde-mark-private-symbols
<larsu> it doesn't benefit anyone, since not everyone is using unstable ubuntu
<Laney> is the api expected to stabilise any time soon?
<larsu> hahahahahhahaaaaaah
<larsu> hahahahahah
<larsu> haha
 * Laney weeps
<larsu> funny.
<Laney> well, then creating some consequences is interesting to me
<larsu> Mirv: that's out definition of private, right? If upstream uses something in a header file, surely that's not their bug?!
<larsu> s/out/our
<attente> Laney: are you doing a release?
<Laney> ya, soon
<Laney> can we put build/api fixes like that into the stable gtk branches?
<Mirv> larsu: yes, upstream can use private headers within itself, but the private symbol usage shoudn't be brought to our code. sorry, I don't actually understand what gsettings-qt is doing to use that symbol, so I'm just talking generally.
<attente> Laney: there's a branch wip/mir-unstable which fixes some things
<attente> i might just merge that in now
<Mirv> larsu: so it's something like you're using public headers only but somehow using those bring a private symbol usage anyway?
<Mirv> larsu: it seemed strange to me, but it's only gsettings-qt that's affected
<Laney> attente: ok, do you want to make a new debian/patches/mir-backend patch on top of our bzr branch?
 * Laney pushes that
<larsu> Mirv: yes. Removing the call to the QQmlPropertyMap constructor in gsettings-qml.cpp makes it not link against that symbol
<attente> Laney: are you basing it off master? i'm just going to make sure it works on top of it and merge it in
<larsu> Mirv: (but it also breaks functionality)
<Laney> attente: 3.16.3
<Laney> might go to 3.17 if it eases mir backend pain though, but not straight away
<Laney> so we need a patch on 3.16 for now
<larsu> Mirv: qqmlpropertymap.h dereferences a QObjectPrivate - and has for quite a while
<larsu> the thing is that nobody is using that class really
<Laney> i'm guessing it will apply mostly cleanly
<attente> ok, can you take those patches then? i don't think gtk-mir is in a good state without it
<didrocks> Mirv: feel free to close bug #1461034 once everything if uploaded (if any), it's more for tracking
<ubot5> bug 1461034 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "Brings offline qthelp and sdk documentation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1461034
<Laney> attente: probably easiest if you provide an MP or a .patch
<Laney> I'm worried I will miss something
<Laney> good idea to merge your wip branch into master too I think
<larsu> hi attente :)
<attente> Laney: sure
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks. I started yesterday but didn't commit yet since it was a bit more complicated and I need kalikiana to confirm some bits of what he needs for building UITK's own html documentation. but I can push the seed changes anyhow even if not cleaning everything from UITK itsef.
<attente> larsu: hi larsu :)
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gtk+3.0/ubuntugtk3 is what I was hoping to upload
<larsu> Mirv: do you want to look into this again? Not sure an upstream bug is warrented just yet
<Mirv> larsu: well, I filed the bug because I couldn't fix it myself :( I thought you might have an educated guess what should be changed in the QML plugin to avoid the symbol.
<larsu> Mirv: I cannot avoid the symbol. I'm using qt's API as documented
<larsu> Mirv: and I don't think it's private API (as defined by upstream)
<Mirv> larsu: right, it's not also in the sense that you're not build depending on qtbase5-private-dev. it might be their bug that using a public API brings that private symbol into play, but I can't say for sure.
<larsu> Mirv: QObjectPrivate is in a _p.h, but it is marked as Q_CORE_EXPORT and includes a macro named Q_DECLARE_PUBLIC
<Mirv> larsu: oh.. then it might be a bug in marking the symbols. mitya57 did we have a case like Q_DECLARE_PUBLIC before with the symbols?
<mitya57> No, I think the script doesn't handle it
<mitya57> Maybe we should fix it
<larsu> not sure what exactly those mean, but declare_public sounds ... obvious :)
<Mirv> larsu: well then it's Invalid for gsettings-qt
 * mitya57 looks
<Mirv> larsu: and a bug for qtbase
 * larsu closes tab with upstream bug
<larsu> Mirv, mitya57: cool. reassigning. Thanks
<Mirv> larsu: thanks for looking into it!
<larsu> Mirv: no worries. sorry for taking so long. I wasn't subscribed to gsettings-qt bugs for some reason
<larsu> (am now, of course)
<mitya57> Mirv, larsu: Q_DECLARE_PUBLIC is not for declaring classes public
<mitya57> #define Q_DECLARE_PUBLIC(Class)                                    \
<mitya57>     inline Class* q_func() { return static_cast<Class *>(q_ptr); } \
<mitya57>     inline const Class* q_func() const { return static_cast<const Class *>(q_ptr); } \
<mitya57>     friend class Class;
<mitya57> It is for defining some internal stuff in the class
<mitya57> (To be used later using Q_Q macro)
<Mirv> hmm, that explains why it's in _p.h after all
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: see? all the hard work you missed in Cambridge: https://libreoffice-from-collabora.com/libreoffice-uk-hackfest-after-action-report/
 * willcooke reads
<mitya57> So if it's in _p.h, then it's private
<Mirv> mitya57: well that's at least easier that there are no such corner cases upstream. the problem larsu is facing is that he's only using public API (qtbase5-dev) but ends up with that symbol.
 * mitya57 reads the backlog
<larsu> mitya57: is that macro documented anywhere?
<mitya57> larsu: It's only for internal use within Qt
<larsu> mitya57: in short: gsettings-qt is using QQmlPropertyMap() protected constructor (as documented) and that pulls in this symbol
<larsu> mitya57: well yeah, but I'd like to know what it's supposed to do
<mitya57> I think it's documented in https://wiki.qt.io/D-Pointer
<mitya57> Let me look at what can pull private symbols in your case
<mitya57> larsu: do you have qtbase >= 5.4.0+dfsg-6?
<mitya57> Nevermind, it's quite old and already in vivid
<larsu> I'm on updated-this-morning W
<mitya57> larsu: Hm, I believe we can't do anything about this
<larsu> mitya57: how do you mean?
<mitya57> As that constructor is really using a private QObject constructor, and is effectively inline as it's a template
<Mirv> this is the current shlibdeps output http://paste.ubuntu.com/11518643/
<mitya57>     template<class DerivedType>
<mitya57>     QQmlPropertyMap(DerivedType *derived, QObject *parentObj)
<mitya57>         : QObject(*allocatePrivate(), parentObj)
<mitya57> I think it was not intended for public use (and was only for use by Qt's own QQmlPropertyMap subclasses)
<larsu> no, it's definitely intended for public use
<larsu> we've fixed a couple of bugs with it already
<larsu> why are these "private" symbols exported in the first place? Because other qt libraries need them?
<mitya57> Currently pkgkde-mark-private-symbols considers not only QSomePrivateClass methods as private, but also all other functions accepting an instance/pointer of a QSomePrivateClass
<mitya57> Yes, other Qt modules need them
<mitya57> And also bindings like PyQt
<larsu> I fail to see how this is an upstream bug then, as they don't really consider those symbols private
<mitya57> They do
<larsu> if some projects are using them, they must keep stability
<mitya57> ABI stability is guaranteed only for classes defined in public headers
<mitya57> I am thinking if we should allow methods *taking* private class instance to be public
<larsu> fair enough, it's a qt bug then
<larsu> mitya57: will you file it upstream please?
<mitya57> On Qt side this can be fixed by using a different constructor, but that will look like a workaround
<mitya57> I will ask lisandro for his opinion and then file a bug
<larsu> thanks
<larsu> I will go out for a run. bbiab
<Mirv> thanks mitya57 for looking into it too!
<mitya57> YW!
<mitya57> larsu: I have just noticed that that code dereferences a QObjectPrivate* pointer, so it actually passes an instance, not a pointer.
<mitya57> And as sizeof(QObjectPrivate) will change in future, then that constructor definitely is not ABI stable
<mitya57> So we can't really do anything about it, and it's an upstream (minor, not-easily-fixable) bug
<seb128> Laney, what test do you want to add? making sure that mir update don't stop gtk from building? is that really something we should block uploads on? we don't block gcc uploads on any ftbfs they create in the archive
<Laney> doko does test rebuilds and we try to fix as many as possible before uploading
<Laney> I don't think randomly finding out that the api has broken when we come to want to upload gtk is a good situation
<seb128> we can assume that any mir update is going to require updating the gtk backend
<seb128> so maybe just enforce that through packaging rules
<Laney> how?
<seb128> Depends >> libmir_current, << libmir_nex
<seb128> nex
<seb128> next
<seb128> grrr
<Laney> ...
<Laney> you mean you want to force a rebuild of gtk every time?
<Laney> I don't see how it helps - if it's broken then it needs fixing at this point anyway and if it's not then you rebuild for no reason
<seb128> yes
<seb128> oh well
<seb128> go for a build test if you want
<seb128> it feels boggus to me to "block" on such changes
<Laney> maybe a daily build recipe if those work still
<seb128> we should flag the issue
<seb128> unsure we should block
<seb128> buildtime is not running, it doesn't impact users
<Laney> could also put it in their CI
<Laney> but then where to target fixes
<seb128> hey, unsure, they could build from our packaging trunk
<seb128> but we could have unrelated changes stacked there
<seb128> so it's suboptimal
<Laney> ya
<larsu> mitya57: they could pass a reference, no? Or move the constructor into the .cpp
<Laney> kgunn: got a sec to chat mir landings?
<Laney> kgunn: Wondering if I can add a step to the pre-upload checklist for a gtk rebuild so that we always keep it building in the archive
<seb128> Laney, kgunn, do we ensure that the qt qpa still builds before mir uploads?
<kgunn> Laney: sound like a good idea, something we could automate
<seb128> if not we should do that as well
<Laney> would be good, especially if automated
<kgunn> seb128: you mean qtubuntu yes
<Laney> kgunn: got a URL?
<kgunn> Laney: to?
<seb128> kgunn, k, good, so just need to do the same for gtk ;-)
<Laney> $checklist
 * Laney will edit it
<kgunn> Laney: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/Mir
<kgunn> camako: ^ we need to inform vogons
<Laney> got it
<larsu> mitya57: anyway. got a bug?
<kgunn> camako: and put a card on backlog to automate
<kgunn> Laney: thanks
<Laney> thanks for agreeing!
<larsu> Laney: nice!
<Laney> done
<mitya57> larsu, Mirv: https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-46433 (sorry for the delay)
<larsu> mitya57: thanks :)
<xclaesse> seb128, any progress on fixing GtkFileChooser for sorting folders first?
<xclaesse> seb128, upstream has commit 2aa3eea781ed21a02ecdf1e3c753a1ec5694d6c8
<seb128> xclaesse, I forgot about that, do you know if there is a bug open about it on launchpad?
<xclaesse> but it's not in 3.14 that ubuntu has
<xclaesse> seb128, don't know, but will open it now if I can't find one ;)
<seb128> xclaesse, yeah, as said we are not going to add an UI to the stable version, rather just change the default there
<seb128> Laney, ^ can you do that if you do a gtk upload?
 * xclaesse is always lost in lp for search/report bugs 
<seb128> xclaesse, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0 doesn't seem to have one
<seb128> just click on "report a bug" on the right
<Laney> I don't remember this
<Laney> we disagree with upstream?
<seb128> dunno what upstream thinks
<Laney> you want to change the default
<seb128> they add an UI back to change the preference
<seb128> in 3.16
<seb128> yes, xclaesse asked if we could make the old behaviour still the default
<seb128> or backport the UI
<seb128> the UI would mean new string
<xclaesse> reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1461085
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1461085 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "GtkFileChooser should sort folders first" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> Laney, it's just restoring things the way they were, I think it makes sense for at least 3.14 which doesn't have an UI for users who want the old way
<seb128> for 3.16 we can argue
<seb128> since it has the UI users can tweak it to their liking
<Laney> I don't really care, *but* it is changing the behaviour in a stable release
<seb128> right, back to a sane one :-)
 * xclaesse consider it fixing a regression
<seb128> also to a consistent one with nautilus/gtk2/qt
<xclaesse> as seb128 said, if we had an setting then I wouldn't care much about the default tbh
<seb128> well, I still think the default should be consistent between toolkits, or at least between gtk versions
<Laney> that means they have to maintain gtk2?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> or that we have to be conservative with our changes
<xclaesse> it's also inconsistent with nautilus. IMO if we want to change the default, it should be changed in both.
<seb128> +1
<seb128> I think that change was just not properly thought through
<seb128> so we should revert the behaviour to the old one
<seb128> it's only a settings so it's easy
<seb128> Laney, in fact that seems like more an ubuntu-settings tweak, let me do that change
<Laney> ok, as you wish
<alan_g> kgunn: I think that past mistakes are being fixed both in Mir and in the process. I'd prefer we only fix them in Mir.
<seb128> xclaesse, uploaded to wily and SRUed to vivid
<xclaesse> \o/
<xclaesse> seb128, thanks !
<seb128> yw!
<kgunn> alan_g: if you mean "let's not add another manual step, but an automated test" agreed....
<alan_g> kgunn: I mean like we accidentally had clients-side users linking to libmircommon and that meant we didn't realise that a libmircommon ABI bump would break them
<alan_g> Which is why we had to pull qtubuntu into the release process
<alan_g> We should have checks /in Mir/ that this can't happen, not have steps in the release process
<mitya57> larsu: upstream pointed me that I'm wrong
<alan_g> I don't think it scales to require a rebuild of qtmir, platform-api, libubuntu-application-api, sdl, xserver, gtk, egl1-mesa, etc. for a Mir release that maintains ABI.
<alan_g> kgunn: we're breaking the client ABI with the 0.14 series so we'll have to pay the price for that release. But many of the changes are intended to give better ABI and API stability. And just when we deliver that the intention appears to be to gate the release on rebuilding all the rdepends anyway.
<attente> hi, i just did a dist-upgrade, but my machine is no longer passing the boot stage
<attente> wondering if anyone else has this problem? this is my boot.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11521041/
<kgunn> alan_g: ah, i get you now @abi, but i do think we should have a sanity integration test for gtk-mir somewhere in the release process
<kgunn> i was kinda thinking this during the sprint anyhoo
<alan_g> kgunn: I'm not sure of the names, but I thought packages could specify some smoke tests to run when dependencies update. But that these would typically be running the archive binaries, not rebuilding from source.
<alan_g> so gtk-mir-smoke-test would gate its upstreams including Mir
<Laney> alan_g: I proposed that, we can definitely do it but it's quite late in the process
<Laney> unless you want to run these also as part of mir's CI or something
<alan_g> Laney: I'd suggest Mir's autolanding definitely. CI would depend on their cost
<Laney> you mean proposed-migration?
<alan_g> But I don't think we should be gate on FTBFS
<alan_g> Laney: what's "proposed-migration"?
<Laney> the tests that run after you upload a package
<larsu> mitya57: that bug report doesn't describe the issue we're seeing though...
<Laney> gating on build failures is exactly what I want, we shouldn't have gtk broken in the archive at any point
<larsu> mitya57: the size of the struct doesn't need to be known, that's true. You were arguing that an application using qqmlpropertymap shouldn't link against a private constructor
<alan_g> Laney: Mir changes autoland on an integration branch that is pulled into the releases. That's when I think we should first identify downstream incompatibilities. (Not stop the merge but flag some action is needed before release.)
<Laney> Fair enough, if that's how you want to implement it - the end result is what I care about
<alan_g> But that's not <Laney> "kgunn: Wondering if I can add a step to the pre-upload checklist for a gtk rebuild so that we always keep it building in the archive"
 * Laney shrugs
<Laney> That's what *I* can do
<Laney> you can optimise the process if you want
 * alan_g wants to "ensure the downstreams in archive works", not to "always rebuild all the downstream"
<Laney> Fine. You don't have to hammer it home. If we never get a broken build then I'm happy.
 * Laney is going for late lunch now
<seb128> attente, try #ubuntu-devel for boot issues
<seb128> not sure what's going with that log
<attente> seb128: sure, thanks
<willcooke> What time is it?
 * qengho hides.
<seb128> it's meeting time!
<desrt> it's that time
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-06-02
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jun  2 15:30:48 2015 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-06-02 | Current topic:
<willcooke> June already!?
<didrocks> yep! :)
<didrocks> crazyness
<willcooke> Roll call:  attente, desrt,  dgadomski (out), didrocks (maybe out), fjkong, happyaron (out), laney, larsu, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, tkamppeter, themuso (out), robert_ancell (out)
<desrt> o/
<willcooke> Ah, didrocks is not out
<Sweet5hark> heya
<didrocks> never *ever*
 * FJKong online
<larsu> \o
<willcooke> Let's do this thing
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-06-02 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hey, not much from me
<attente> i proposed kernel patch to the apparmor mailing list, they asked for something more optimized and future-proof so i ended up re-writing it
<attente> still need to make the corresponding changes on the apparmor client api before i can propose it again
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> merci attente
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-06-02 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> also not a lot from me
<desrt> met up with attente and synced up on the apparmor stuff a bit and progressed the work on my side
<desrt> but there have been many distractions this week
<desrt> eof
<willcooke> Schönen dank desrt
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-06-02 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> * Rebased the desktop next image system image base on latest trunk version and wily. Uploaded those. Now, it's up to seb128 ;)
<didrocks> * Finished reading advanced QML/Qt technics and found tutorials on QML debugging as well as where ubuntu designer is heading.
<didrocks> * Ubuntu Make bug triaging + code review on arduino's support (will do finale work after the SDK sprint).
<didrocks> * At SDK sprint, lot of discussions and filing feedback on the past week noticed roadblocks.
<didrocks> eof
<willcooke> xie xie didrocks
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-06-02 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> * bug#1454200 qimpanel window position wrong on high-dpi screen Edit
<FJKong> under going
<FJKong> after debuging, this position comes from fcitx, give a comment
<FJKong> * right click on input window it will disappear
<FJKong> continue debug on this
<FJKong> * dash research on progress
<FJKong>   fix some bugs and make it run faster
<FJKong> eof
<willcooke> tack FJKong
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-06-02 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> 1. Prepare to make fcitx default for Korean and Vietnamese languages
<willcooke> 2. Follow up UKSC comments issues with NUDT
<willcooke> 3. Various sponsorship for input method stuff at Debian
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-06-02 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> • Update: gtk-doc (+ debian) gobject-introspection (+ debian) yelp grilo-plugins tracker vte gnome-terminal adwaita-icon-theme
<Laney> • Patch pilot
<Laney> • Upstream de-headerbar patches for yelp & gnome-disk-utility
<Laney> • Merge gtk 3.16.3 with Debian both ways, just built, about to upload
<Laney> ∘ larsu updated the theme to fix worst issues, get this uploaded
<Laney> ∘ Mir backend build broke, some chat about how we can avoid this in future
<Laney> • Finish libmediaart transition
<Laney> • Small testfix in dbusmock (ofono made an incompatible change)
<Laney> • release: fix boottest to have fewer spurious failures (don't download huge things which fill up the phones)
<Laney> • some fixes to g-t wrapper script (block in --disable-factory mode, some bugfixes)
<Laney> ☀
<willcooke> köszönöm Laney
<willcooke> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-06-02 | Current topic: larsu
<larsu> hi!
<larsu> too slow today...
<larsu> - finished up the totem menu work (upstream bug is filed with a patch)
<larsu> - started thinking about (and implementing) a way to do the dynamic parts of our menus more easily
<larsu>   * apps have to jump through hoops right now to do this and it breaks things like totem wanting to inster the same menu section into the fullscreen menu and he menubar
<larsu>  - updated the worst offenders in the theme
<larsu> (thanks Laney for uploading)
<Laney> that is good cross referencing
<larsu> - looked into that gsettings-qt queued-signal issue again that popped up in brussels
<larsu> (they needed it now and wanted to do The Bad Thing)
<larsu> found out it's a qt bug
<larsu> as suspected...
<larsu> found a better workaround and did some back and forth on the review
<larsu> - looked into gsettings-qt using private symbols
<larsu> there's still some discussion if this symbol is actually private or if debian just thinks it is
<larsu> - started looking into timezonemap using offline db on desktop (again), but got distracted by the qt issues
<larsu> - preparing my sales thing next week \o/
<larsu> </larsu>
<willcooke> dankon larsu
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-06-02 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> - Chromium 43.0.2357.81 focus still weird. Still testing. I'm the only person who notices, so I might be crazy.
<qengho> - Bridging users onto newer, official Flash plugin via install Help button to wiki.u.c. Ripped out previous idea of start-up time dialog.
<qengho> - Trying to get Precise running. Backstory: New toolchain to support C++11. ABI breakage somehow. Just starting this. Reported by CCC.
<qengho> - Chromium autopkgtest fails intermittently, as of two weeks ago. Appears to be infrastructure problem, downloading or copying files. Anyone else seen?
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> ありがとう qengho
<qengho> Nihongo?
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-06-02 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • shotwell: included fix from mardy for online account/facebook issue, fixed autopkgtests for the new version
<seb128> • cleared out a bit of the approved ubuntu-system-settings approved merges with a wily landing
<seb128> • update eog to use traditional titlebar under Unity
<seb128> • spent most of a day dealing with devices upgrade issues/buggy images
<seb128> • tried to get snappy to work on an uefi laptop without luck :-/
<seb128> • dialer-app: fixed some UI issues in the history view
<seb128> • dialer-app: fixed bug where + symbol was inserted at the wrong position
<seb128> • telephony-service: submitted fix for dialpad sound playing in silentmode
<seb128> • looked at missing translations in the phone messaging/dialer applications, updated the templates on launchpad
<seb128> • changed ubuntu-settings to enable "sort folder first" back by default in GTK
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> grazie seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-06-02 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> - LibreOffice 4.4.3/vivid SRU is uploaded, thanks seb128
<Sweet5hark> - upstream regression swipe:
<Sweet5hark> -- tdf#89515: couldnt reproduce
<Sweet5hark> -- tdf#91145: fixed upstream on master, backported for 5.0~beta2
<Sweet5hark> - preparing 5.0~beta1 right now: currently at the 'care and feeding of a 42KLOC ./configure script' stage
<Sweet5hark> - found that Debian packages LibreOfficeKit headers as a package in 5.0, which helps for snappy stuff. Thanks _rene_!
<Sweet5hark> => next weeks plans: LibreOfficeKit demo, refresh backups, cleanups/create new pbuilder jails etc.
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<willcooke> баярлалаа Sweet5hark
<willcooke> #topic tkampetter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-06-02 | Current topic: tkampetter
<willcooke> No Till by the looks of things
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-06-02 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Uploaded alsa-lib, alsa-plugins, and alsa-utils to wily.
<willcooke> * More unity a11y text entry accessibility enablement work.
<willcooke> * More upstream speech dispatcher work, code cleanup and bug fixing being the primary focus. Need to switch configuratino to using gsettings for better use and integration for Qt folks to use it as a text to speech backend.
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-06-02 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - Got XMir compiling in wily (not working yet)
<willcooke> - GNOME 3.16 package updates
<willcooke> - Package update sponsoring
<willcooke> - Worked on e-d-s 3.16 updates, made branch for indicate-datetime for
<willcooke> when this migration occurs
<willcooke> - Worked with jpds to get cryptsetup-tpm into a proper Launchpad project
<willcooke> - Fixed documentation error in Mir
<willcooke> #topic Any other business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-06-02 | Current topic: Any other business
<qengho> Fastest meeting ever.
<willcooke> larsu, good luck with the training course - let me know if you need anything
<willcooke> Anyone got anything they would like to talk about?
<qengho> I asked if anyone with large packages had noticed autopkgtest errors. Anyone?
<qengho> I can't decide if it's new or just new to me.
<larsu> willcooke: thanks. I spoke to maria earlier. Everything's good so far
<qengho> Maybe Cr passed some invisible size barrier.
<larsu> willcooke: ya: what will you do when we have more people in the team than languages in which you can say thanks?
<seb128> qengho, unsure, maybe Sweet5hark can share some experience there :-)
<willcooke> larsu, I'll make them up instead of Googling them
<larsu> sounds like a plan :D
<Laney> qengho: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-adt-chromium-browser/lastBuild/ looks passed to me, where's the error?
<Sweet5hark> seb128, qengho: yes, saw some 'tooling failures' (aka during downloads/deb install etc.) too on jenkins
<qengho> Laney, it's up and down. Not consistent.
<Sweet5hark> seb128, qengho: not sure though if its getting more -- I dont have a good long term metric
<Laney> You should go ask 'cihelp' on #ubuntu-ci-eng
<qengho> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-adt-chromium-browser/29/   https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-adt-chromium-browser/29/ARCH=i386,label=adt/artifact/results/log/*view*/
<Laney> they ought to be aware of infrastructure issues
 * qengho nods.
<larsu> Laney: did you take that totem patch or are we waiting for a sign from upstream?
<larsu> asking because I'm afraid hadess might take a whlie
<Laney> didn't yet
<Laney> why's that?
<willcooke> hey tkamppeter, can you give us your weekly update?
<tkamppeter> Yes.
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-06-02 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<larsu> Laney: just a general feeling
<tkamppeter> I did more upstream work on cups-filters, fixing bugs, improving support for auto-discovered IPP network printers.
<tkamppeter> I also fixed some bugs in CUPS' implementation of a PPD generator for IPP network printers, which is also used by cups-filters.
<tkamppeter> Sorry for typing life and having arrived late, I got a new (cable) internet access and also needed to do some electric installations.
<larsu> cable \o/
<willcooke> np tkamppeter, thanks for the update
<willcooke> #topic Any Other Business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-06-02 | Current topic: Any Other Business
<willcooke> Ok, anything else or are we done?
<willcooke> 1m timeout
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jun  2 15:56:26 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-06-02-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks everyone
<willcooke> (that one was in "American")
<seb128> hehe
<Laney> seb128: just did some tweaks to the snaptop build
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/208100551/buildlog_ubuntu_wily_amd64_ubuntu-desktop-next_BUILDING.txt.gz seems that might come from system-image-dbus
<seb128> Laney, hum, I guess we shouldn't install system-image-dbus on the snappy image
<Laney> don't know
<Laney> I guess there's a thing to do updating
<seb128> right, but settings is not ready for that atm...
<Laney> well anyway, up to you
<Laney> I just found some broken bits of the switch and fixed them
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> so it will at least try to build the right kind of image now It hink
<seb128> well I'm unsure how to resolve that yet
<seb128> need to look at u-s-s and if we can make it work on snappy
<seb128> but it might not be trivial and I don't want to delay the iso to start on that
<Laney> is this going to need a channel or whatever snappy thing?
<Laney> maybe just make uss hide its updates plugin if there's no s-i or click
<Laney> see you tomorrow
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I'm unsure if snappy has a dbus service for updates
<seb128> mvo_, ^? ;-)
<seb128> Laney, but yeah, otherwise I'm going to make that more dynamic/hide the panel and lower the depends to a recommends or suggests (do we have recommends enabled on desktop-next?)
<mvo_> Laney: no dbus, no. there will be a rest service though
<seb128> mvo_, k, thanks
<mitya57> larsu, I tried to look at how we can change our pkgkde-m-p-s script, but it turned out it's now always easy to detect if a function accepts only a pointer/reference or also an instance
<mitya57> I.e. if a function signature is void(foo *, foo) then the symbol will end with P3fooS_
<mitya57> So if we will ignore P#classname and R#classname, it will be ignored false-positively
<mitya57> Of course we can invent a more complex logic, but in the world of GCC symbols it will be always error-prone. So it's better to have the current implementation, I think.
<mitya57> What's wrong with rebuilding gsettings-qt with every new Qt release?
<mitya57> Mirv, ^
<robert_ancell> desrt, are you on a rocking chair?
<desrt> robert_ancell: i was on a swing
<RAOF> That swing looked nice.
<willcooke> g'night all
<willcooke> thanks for being available for the meeting chaps
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-06-03
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Hey pitti!@
<pitti> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> Pretty good, yourself.
<RAOF> ?
<pitti> RAOF: very well, thanks! looking forward to a long weekend (national holiday tomorrow, took off Friday)
<RAOF> Aww, yeah!
<RAOF> Hm.
<RAOF> When are we going to get that Qt patch that makes it not crash when you plug a monitor in? :)
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, seb128, hi, jfyi, there is no sign of libreoffice 4.4.3 in vivid
<seb128> ricotz, ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=libreoffice seems fine to me
<ricotz> seb128, ah, didn't expect it to be still in the queue, sorry
<larsu> mitya57: I don't care if you guys rebuild with every release. It seems wrong to me :)
<larsu> mitya57: but Mirv opened a bug about it...
<larsu> good morning!
<mitya57> larsu, Actually we had a long discussion with lisandro and svuorela yesterday, and it looks like it *is* possible to fix our script. Someone just needs to write a regex for it :)
<larsu> mitya57: cool. Err....... have fun?!
<larsu> :P
<mitya57> Will try to do it in the evening :)
 * willcooke yawns
<willcooke> morning
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.
<RAOF> Overnight for you :P
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> late finish and early start today
<willcooke> yay
<RAOF> Winner!
<seb128> hey willcooke robru
<seb128> ups
<seb128> hey willcooke RAOF
<willcooke> hey seb128
<willcooke> RAOF, do you use a standing desk?
<RAOF> willcooke: I do, yes.
<willcooke> RAOF, like all the time, even for writing code?  Are you happy with how you get on with it?  (I assume yes, otherwise why would you)
<RAOF> Yes, except when I wander around with my laptop.
<willcooke> I'm toying with the idea of having a standing area so I don;t just sit on my arse all day everyday
<RAOF> It's particularly useful when you do your back, as I did on the weekend :(
<willcooke> heh
<larsu> willcooke: do it!
 * larsu is standing right now
<RAOF> But it's pretty easy, as my #warthogs pic should demonstrate :)
<RAOF> I actually dislike the sitting down at sprints; after not too long you can go the whole day standing without really noticing it.
<willcooke> I might give it a go for a few days and see what happens, but I need a proper height desk first
<RAOF> One can easily be jerry-rigged by means of stacking.
<willcooke> heh, I'll unpack the book shelf
<mitya57> larsu, Mirv: so far all my attempts to write a regex that will take (a) namespaces and (b) virtual methods into account have failed
<larsu> ah, the joys of c++
<larsu> sorry :/
<Laney> ahoy
<larsu> morning Laney!
<Laney> hey larsu
<Laney> what's up homie
<seb128> hey Laney didrocks
<seb128> u.k wakes up :-)
<Laney> team uk
<Laney> hmm, seems I broke something, desktop-next didn't try to build
<Mirv> mitya57: larsu: from my point of view it's ok to recompile gsettings-qt with it's Qt release. as a general trend, the private headers users just should go only downwards so I filed bugs against packages that seemed like they wouldn't really require them
<seb128> Laney, why did you tweak?
<Laney> some config changes were missed
<Mirv> mitya57: larsu: gsettings-qt sees so little changes that it's not practical problem for Qt preparation, unlike with other packages (if I'm testing, every time a package needing a rebuild is changed, I need to rebuild again and the preparation PPA might be broken for a while)
<larsu> Mirv: personally I think it's ridiculous that we need to recompile when it's only using public API and ABI
<larsu> Mirv: no matter how little work it is
<mitya57> Actually I am right now trying to rewrite the script using c++filt
<mitya57> Let's see if I succeed :)
<Mirv> larsu: sure, but there's a limit how much effort should be made to the symbol parsing. mitya57 seems having fun with the challenge though :)
<mitya57> :-)
<larsu> mitya57: how do you generate the symbols? nm(1) can demangle as well
<larsu> ha, as long as it's fun I'm all for it!
<mitya57> The symbols are generated by dpkg-gensymbols
<larsu> ah, that uses c++filt as well
<seb128> hum
<tjaalton> no robert_ancell?
<seb128> is anybody else having issues with gnome-keyring ssh/gpg in wily?
<seb128> tjaalton, no, it's after his work hours
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> xmir bomb.. :)
<seb128> why did you need him?
<tjaalton> gues it's not going upstream
<tjaalton> +s
<seb128> is there an issue with his upload?
<tjaalton> no, it's fine
<tjaalton> just need to import it to git, and there was some -xmir cruft left behind
<seb128> k
<RAOF> tjaalton: Oh, congratulations on being tagged with primary X maintainership :)
<seb128> $ initctl -v start gnome-keyring-ssh
<seb128> gnome-keyring-ssh stop/waiting
<seb128> hummm
<seb128> xsession-init stop/waiting
<seb128> I guess that's the issue
<tjaalton> RAOF: gee, thx.. ;)
<willcooke> tjaalton, we are *extremely* grateful for you help and work on X.org
<willcooke> thank you!
<tjaalton> willcooke: well I haven't done anything yet
<tjaalton> too busy with skylake in the kernel land
<seb128> Laney, is xsession-init "started" for you?
<mitya57> larsu, Looks like using c++filt will make the script *much* slower (Because we can't just fix all files with a single sed call, but we need to iterate over lines manually)
<willcooke> tjaalton, we're still happy that you are able to help with it though :)
<tjaalton> but after holidays and before FF there should be a refresh of the usual bits
<willcooke> thanks
<mitya57> (Rewriting the script in some real programming language may be an option, but I don't want to do that now :))
<Laney> seb128: no, the script should just exec and finish, no?
<seb128> Laney, k, just trying to figure out why gnome-keyring/-ssh is not active for me
<seb128> it started earlier this week I think
<larsu> seb128: doesn't start for me either
<seb128> Laney, is it working for you?
<Laney> stop/waiting
<Laney> I can't confirm if it worked before though
<larsu> mitya57: c++filt can filter a whole file from stdin, no?
<Laney> it's the same on a vivid iso
<seb128> Laney, k, well before something were asking for my ssh credential in a nice UI and storing them :p
<seb128> that stopped happening for me in wily
<Laney> does "start gnome-keyring-ssh" start it?
<mitya57> larsu, It can, but I want to check output of c++filt on each line and then write the *original* (mangled) line back, appending an " 1" if needed
<seb128> $ start gnome-keyring-ssh
<seb128> gnome-keyring-ssh stop/waiting
<seb128> no
<seb128> not in ps list
<larsu> mitya57: oh... what does the 1 mean?
<seb128> tjaalton, oh, a robert_ancell, grab him!
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh shit. I left xchat open :)
<larsu> robert_ancell: hi! Good evening :)
<seb128> lol
<tjaalton> robert_ancell: heh, just pulled xserver -0u4 diff to git
<robert_ancell> tjaalton, oh good. I thought it was something more serious :)
<tjaalton> robert_ancell: well, I was wondering if there are plans to try get it upstream?
<robert_ancell> tjaalton, where is the git branch?
<tjaalton> pkg-xorg on git.debian.org
<robert_ancell> tjaalton, for both Debian and Ubuntu?
<tjaalton> but could also migrate it to lp at some point
<tjaalton> yes
<robert_ancell> tjaalton, yes, I'm working on it. I've cleaned the patches up a bit. The main bit I'm working on is how to make the DRI2 code shared.
<tjaalton> ok cool
<robert_ancell> I had a good idea at EOD which I think can now make it wokr
<Laney> ok think I fixed the config
<seb128> Laney, the iso builder one?
<Laney> ya
<Laney> there's a file that maps from cdimage outputs to launchpad builds
<Laney> I messed up the fields in it
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/wily/ubuntu-desktop-next all building
<Laney> (all doomed to fail, of course)
 * Laney hopes people aren't too irritated by the email spam
<Laney> every failed test generates an email to the subscribers
<seb128> Laney, where is that map file and why is it needed? just curious and can be handy one day, who knows ;-)
<Laney> it's on a branch on nusakan (the cdimage build server)
<seb128> k
<seb128> I'm not enough into that world to understand what's going on I think :-/
<seb128> thanks for fixing it though!
<Laney> I was getting output like this: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu-desktop-next/wily/daily-preinstalled-20150603.1.log
<Laney> those are names of the old style cdimage buildds
<Laney> dedicated machines just for image builds
<Laney> which indicated that it wasn't trying to use LP to build them
<seb128> I see
<Laney> some reading of code later and I found that config file which indeed was missing entries for desktop-next
<Laney> code -> lp:ubuntu-cdimage
<seb128> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/revision/1520
<seb128> I see :-)
<Laney> a similar private one
<Laney> that one was also borked
<seb128> k
<Laney> I think we could get rid of the -system-image bit for desktop-next btw
<seb128> Laney, do you know if we have recommends enabled on that iso/where to check?
<Laney> I think they have it for core because there was already something called ubuntu-core before
<Laney> but for us there is only one desktop-next
<seb128> oh? how?
<Laney> livecd-rootfs -> delete all of the SUBPROJECT stuff for desktop-next
<seb128> ah, I see what you mean
<seb128> I though you were speaking about the " system-image-snappy-common : Conflicts: system-image-common but 3.0-0ubuntu2 is to be installed" issue
<Laney> nop
<seb128> do you know for the recommends?
<Laney> yep
<Laney> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.wily/view/head:/touch
<Laney>  * Feature: no-follow-recommends
<Laney> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.wily/view/head:/desktop
<Laney> doesn't have it
<Laney> (but touch-core does)
<seb128> we inherit from core so have those disabled?
<Laney> I think it means that the packages in core shouldn't have their recommends but the ones in desktop will
<Laney> however there's also some config in livecd-rootfs to disable it which we have for touch but do not have for desktop-next
<Laney> so I'm not actually sure
<seb128> k
<seb128> so need to lower that to a suggests I gues
<seb128> s
<Laney> the seeds are used to generate the Task: fields in the archive
<Laney> so maybe the feature: only has an effect there
<Laney> suggests> yeah I think so
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> if it's a recommends in 'desktop' it will get followed by germinate and then passed directly to apt-get
<Laney> if in touch-core then recommends will be ok
<Laney> (didn't check)
<seb128> it's in desktop
<seb128> ubuntu-system-settings
<Laney> k
<darkxst> Laney when are you planning on uploading gtk 3.16? how soon?
<Laney> 10 minutes?
<Laney> :)
<larsu> \o/
<darkxst> ok, but can you block it in proposed until we can get the gnome-shell and friends uploaded?
<darkxst> or just breaks gnome-shell < 3.16
<Laney> how long are you going to be?
<darkxst> I can probably get mutter and gnome-shell done this evening
<Laney> ok, will add a breaks
<Laney> just for you
<Laney> ♥
<Laney> can't find the box that contains my flat pedals
<Laney> seems to have gone missing in the house move
 * Laney grr
<darkxst> Laney, thanks, hopefully it doesnt go much deeper, I know gnome-session needs updatings, but that should mainly affect gdm I think
 * Laney makes larsu happy
<seb128> oh?
<larsu> oh!
<larsu> gtk?
<Laney> almost
<Laney> check your lp emails
<larsu> already approving
<larsu> well, reading, really
 * larsu dances while reading
<seb128> lol
<seb128> be ready to get more work :-)
<seb128> I should update to that version and start listing the issues I see :p
 * larsu unsubscribes from bugs
<seb128> roh
 * seb128 goes for IRC nagging instead
<larsu> hehe
<larsu> Laney: the block starting at line 1021 in the diff should stay, no?
<larsu> Laney: IGNORE ME
<Laney> lemme ... ok!
<larsu> reindent moved the block down
<Laney> it's possible I made a mistake
<Laney> when deleting lots of things like that it's easy to accidentally kill the wrong thing
<larsu> ya
<Laney> especially when some are ifndef and some are ifdef
<larsu> Laney: did you autoindent or something? I wonder if the indent style was inconsistent before or your editor messed it up
<Laney> it's possible,
<Laney> I probably reindented using "=" when deleting blocks
<Laney> might have forgotten to set stuff
<larsu> Laney: cino=(0,{s,>2s,e-s,^-1s,n-s,t0
<larsu> braces are in the wrong column
<larsu> and that messes up the (otherwise awesome) diff in that one place
<Laney> whatever does that mean
<larsu> gnu style please
<larsu> is what that means in vi-speak
<Laney> is cino some vim thing?
<Laney> I don't know about it
<larsu> cinoptions
<larsu> indentation options for c
<larsu> it's ... complicated
<larsu> Laney: I can reindent and send you a branch
<Laney> might be easier
<larsu> hm, some of that was wrong indentation in the first place
<Laney> lunch, will look when I'm back
<darkxst> Laney, I've merged mutter and gnome-shell (should be ready to upload), will require gsettings-desktop-schemas update first though
<darkxst> Laney, I wont have time to look at that tonight, maybe Noskcaj can in the morning if you don't get to it first
<Laney> darkxst: ok, I probably can do if it's simple
<seb128> Laney, larsu, can you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1448969/comments/18 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1448969 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Utopic) "GTK3 can't resize treeviewcolumn" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Laney> I got an email about it
<Laney> they mostly don't have very much information
<Laney> and then there are things like https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-adt-update-manager/lastBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console
<larsu> weird stuff :/
<larsu> that upload wasn't very intrusive, was it?
<Laney> we aren't starting from a clean baseline
<Laney> nor is the infrastructure particularly reliable
<Laney> soooooooooo it's likely to be false positives
 * larsu nods
<seb128> Laney, larsu, soooo
<seb128> I upgraded to new gtk&co from the ppa ww
<seb128> where are my scrollbars?!
<mitya57> larsu: (sorry, was away) every symbols file has something like this in the header
<mitya57> libQt5Concurrent.so.5 libqt5concurrent5 #MINVER#
<mitya57> | libqt5concurrent5 #MINVER#, qtbase-abi-5-4-1
<mitya57> the "1" means that dpkg should look at the line #1 and add a dependency not only on library package, but also on abi package
<mitya57> larsu: By the way you can override the generated shlibs:Depends in your rules file, just after a dh_shlibdeps call
<mitya57> And it looks like nobody wants to make the script slower (and more hackish), so it's unlikely that we'll be able to change the behavior
<willcooke> g'night
<andyrock> seb128: ping
<seb128> hey andyrock
<andyrock> seb128: hey do you happen to know who takes care of killing all applications on shutdown/logout?
<andyrock> upstart/systemd or gnome-session?
<desrt> andyrock: there are two mechanisms
<desrt> most things in the session are connected either to x11 or dbus
<desrt> so when the session bus or x server goes away they will die
<desrt> but for lack of those, nothing explicitly goes around killing stuff
<desrt> this is how screen sessions can stay alive, for example
<andyrock> desrt: i'm looking for a way to make sure unity is the last thing to be killed
<desrt> systemd causes some problems here because it _does_ kill stuff, according to cgroup membership... so using screen with systemd can be problematic
<andyrock> at least before all the normal windows
<desrt> andyrock: that's not really possible unless you start surfing the _NET_WM_PID properties on windows
<desrt> various SM protocols do attempt to solve this, but of course that is opt-in
<andyrock> the problem is that unity lockscreen allows to shutdown the pc
<desrt> interesting.  that's another story.
<desrt> on shutdown everything really does get signal 15 (then 9)
<andyrock> and during shutdown+lockscreen would be nice that the lockscreen would be the last thing to go away
<desrt> and that is upstart/systemd
<desrt> i think upstart had a mechanism to prevent processes from getting the axe during that process
<desrt> not sure about systemd
<andyrock> axe?
<desrt> getting the axe = being killed, i mean
<andyrock> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/r5OMPlcD/
<andyrock> desrt: ^^^
<andyrock> looks like is just random
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-06-04
<larsu> good morning!
<mpt> “Unhandled Lockdown Error” would be a great name for a band
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<larsu> "I'm not an expert, but I don't think I need 114 instances of indicator-sound-service."
<mpt> Oh dear, did the 115th one crash? That’s the one that plays the sound
<larsu> haha
 * larsu updates the counter inside indicator-sound service to make it go to 115
<willcooke> o/
<larsu> morning willcooke!
<seb128> hey willcooke
<larsu> no pitti today?
<seb128> seems not...
<seb128> nah, I miss the time where I had scrollbars
<seb128> Laney, larsu!!!!
<larsu> I was the first person to talk in here at 8:10 today, so I guess not :)
<larsu> seb128: you have *no* scrollbars?
<seb128> no
<seb128> no thumb, no bar, no color, no handle
<seb128> nothing
<seb128> in gedit or nautilus
<seb128> I do have the overshot effect if I scroll with the pad though
<larsu> mitya57: I see the point of not wanting to make it slower, but it's producing incorrect results now...
<seb128> the overshot effect is buggy btw
<seb128> if I'm of the top of a nautilus view and try to scroll up, it displays fully in a non smooth way and stay there for like 3s
<larsu> you should see a scrollbar when hovering the window
<seb128> not happening
<larsu> trackpad?
<seb128> dell lattitude with trackpad and nibble
<seb128> I use the nibble
<seb128> but seems the same with the trackpad
<larsu> do you have the new overlay-scrollbar package? (is that even uploaded yet?)
<seb128> touchpad
<seb128> I upgraded with the ppa which is in the topic
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/ww
<seb128> that has a new o-s
<larsu> weird, I'm not getting that yet
<seb128> oh, it works after unsetting GTK_MODULES
<seb128> nothing forced to uninstall o-s-gtk3 for me and I didn't restart my session so the env is still set
<seb128> that seems to make o-s not work and gtk scrollbars bug
<larsu> Laney fixed that in the MR - we're only loading the module for gtk2
<seb128> k
<larsu> dunno if we need to handle that case tbh
<seb128> oh man, those scrollbars are not nice :-/
<larsu> well, they're not themed yet
<seb128> k
<seb128> I hope they are better once themed, but atm it feels like quite an user regression :-/
<seb128> they are width
<larsu> we can make them look however you want
<larsu> and actually I'd like some input. notadesigner
<seb128> my first reaction is "thinner"
<larsu> the only thing we're regressing on is that they're not outside the window
<larsu> seb128: ya, definitely!
<larsu> even Adwaita has them thinner ... and that's saying something ;)
<seb128> also the fact that they are rounder at the top/bottom looks weird in e.g gedit
<seb128> in nautilus as well in fact
<seb128> it looks weird to have a circle against a line
<seb128> imho it would be nicer to just have flat borders
<larsu> or none if you ask me, android style
<larsu> just the thumb
<larsu> but then, nobody's asking me
<seb128> can we do that?
<seb128> mpt, do you think somebody from design could help us and give some recommendation on how new gtk scrollbars should look like?
<mpt> ha ha
<seb128> mpt, atm they are like on http://tinyurl.com/nhkn93v
<larsu> seb128: I've asked for a theme update countless times. We're not getting it.
<seb128> larsu, https://blogs.gnome.org/mclasen/files/2013/08/zoomscrollbar.png looks much nicer
<seb128> larsu, there is a difference between a theme update and UI recommendations
<larsu> fair enough
<seb128> like I guess a theme update would require work from an engineer
<larsu> so does theming the scrollbars
<seb128> where advising on UI details is a pure design thing
<seb128> if they do the change
<seb128> but it seemed you said you would be happy with them telling us what to do
<seb128> like visual
<seb128> even if they don't do the actual css changes
<larsu> ya I would be, but they're not
<seb128> larsu, I would start by doing what is on https://blogs.gnome.org/mclasen/files/2013/08/zoomscrollbar.png with orange as color
<seb128> that doesn't have the round corner issue
<seb128> nor the width one
<larsu> yes, that was my first plan as well
<seb128> why is GTK making default widget look buggy?
<seb128> just to punish their non GNOME users?!
<larsu> this is our theme :)
<seb128> we made scrollbars wider on purpose?
<larsu> yes
<seb128> oh, ok
<seb128> why?!
<larsu> I don't know :)
<mpt> Surely not
<larsu> it's old code
<larsu> but it's in there
<seb128> oh, ok
<larsu> I guess for people that turn off o-s?
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke.
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<seb128> let's delete scrollbar customizations then
<larsu> seb128: default gtk is Adwaita now, regardless of if you're on GNOME or not
<seb128> just change the color
<Sweet5hark> moin
<seb128> larsu, k, so it doesn't make sense we are keeping those old hacks
<seb128> let's clean them out
<seb128> less code ;-)
<larsu> I agree
<mpt> seb128, yes, just changing the background of the corners so that it is the same color as the trough border would be an improvement
<larsu> mpt: no work has gone into theming those yet. All we did was turn off overlay-scrollbars
<seb128> mpt, would the ones from https://blogs.gnome.org/mclasen/files/2013/08/zoomscrollbar.png with orange instead of blue look fine to you?
<mpt> larsu, then how come the thumb looks the same (e.g. three little grooves) as Ambiance/Radiance in 14.04 with overlay scrollbars uninstalled?
<mpt> I’m pretty sure Ambiance+Radiance aren’t inheriting from some other theme there
<mpt> seb128, I don’t understand what’s going on in that screenshot. Is the thumb getting *smaller* when you mouse over it?
<mpt> I.e. what’s the difference between those three states?
<seb128> larsu, ^ do you know?
<larsu> mpt: because Ambiance/Radiance has code for theming them when you uninstall overlay-scrollbars...
<mpt> larsu, so it still has that same theming in Wily, right?
<larsu> yes
<seb128> mpt, https://blogs.gnome.org/mclasen/2013/08/05/scrolling-in-gtk/
<larsu> mpt, seb128: no, these screenshots are misleading. It gets wider as you mouse-over it
<larsu> GTK_THEME=Adwaita gedit to try them out
<seb128> the thinner line is when you hold the click
<seb128> it goes in autoscrolling mode
<mpt> larsu, so we have exactly the same problem with the trough now as we did with the scrollbuttons before: pasty-grey crevices in each corner of the overall area.
<seb128> or follow the mouse
<larsu> mpt: I can make them #ff0000 if that helps visibility
<mpt> larsu, you’re talking about the thumb. I’m talking about the crevices.
<larsu> mpt: I don't understand. Which crevices do you mean?
<larsu> mpt: where the background shines through between trough and the window border?
<mpt> larsu, these bits: http://imgur.com/SvZ4Ezd
<mpt> That’s what I thought seb128 was talking about with “<seb128> it looks weird to have a circle against a line”
<larsu> mpt: ya, this is the window's background shining through because of the rounded corners. I agree with seb128 that we should flatten them
<mpt> larsu, there are two ways to solve the problem: (1) square the corners or (2) fill them with something
<mpt> I was suggesting a very simple approach to (2), just fill them with the same color as the scrollbar is already using for its border
<mpt> though ideally they’d have their own 3-D appearance, like the thumb does, to make them look intentional
<Laney> sup
<seb128> hey Laney, wie gehts?
<larsu> mpt: hm, I think 3-D might make them look a bit off. They appear only when you're in the window or when swiping
<larsu> morning Laney!
<Laney> doing good thanks
<Laney> I added a breaks to gtk
<Laney> it's in a silo now, didn't update that ppa
<seb128> so it would force uninstall o-s-gtk3?
<Laney> nah it upgrades you to a version which doesn't set GTK_MODULES and doesn't depend on it
<Laney> so autoremove should get rid of it
<mpt> larsu, fair enough, but if that’s the rule, the whole scrollbar needs redesigning, not just the corners
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I didn't restart my session though, so the env is still set and I've no scrollbars in my apps now
<seb128> need to restart later ;-)
 * seb128 doesn't want to close ongoing work though
<larsu> mpt: tell me about it...
<seb128> Laney, do you remember if in u-s-s we had/have a way to dynamically list or not plugins from the main grid?
<Laney> yes we do
<Laney> the battery plugin does it
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> what will you do
<Laney> try to activate the s-i service and hide if that fails?
<seb128> Laney, undecided yet, I'm pondering
<seb128> 1. check for something that tells me s-i or snappy and hide in the second case, and change the depends to be | snappy-cli
<seb128> 2. split the update panel in a new binary which has the depends and see that only in touch
<seb128> 2. makes more sense if we plan to write a new panel for snappy updates
<seb128> unsure yet, the backend is not going to have a lot on common but maybe the UI can be reused
<seb128> or maybe it makes more sense to just start fresh
<Laney> larsu: does (g)dbus have any way of asking 'could I activate this name' without actually activating it?
<Laney> probably the existing one will get thrown away
<Laney> I would have thought
<Laney> if snappy it just a completely different thing
<Laney> s/it/is/
<seb128> the backend at least
<seb128> the UI is lilely to stay the same
<larsu> Laney: yes: gdbus call -e --dest org.freedesktop.DBus --object-path / --method org.freedesktop.DBus.ListActivatableNames
<seb128> but then it's not  a complex bit to copy over
<Laney> ah nice
<Laney> might be good to use that ^ to tell if system-image is there
<larsu> Laney: well, that doesn't do exactly what you want, but there's nothing for individual names
<larsu> Laney: other than looking in /usr/share/dbus-1/services
<Laney> and yes, I think the UI has some complex state module so is going to be easier to do it over
<Laney> larsu: why doesn't it?
<larsu> Laney: hm?
<larsu> why doesn't it what
<Laney> why doesn't it do what we want?
<larsu> it gives you a list of activatable names
<larsu> doesn't tell you if a specific name is activatable
<larsu> of course, you can find out from the liest
<larsu> *list. I can't type today. drunk from the smoothie maybe?
<Laney> liszt
<Laney> I'm missing a piece of knowledge here
<seb128> larsu, are you following dholbach on that green smoothie diet?
<larsu> Laney: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BJDNw7o6so
<larsu> seb128: urgh, no
<seb128> k, was wondering :-)
 * larsu doesn't like green stuff in smoothies
<larsu> unless kiwi
<seb128> I see
<Laney> nice tune
<larsu> phoenix!
<larsu> Laney: what are you missing?
<Laney> 04/06 10:44:30 <larsu> it gives you a list of activatable names
<Laney> 04/06 10:44:43 <larsu> doesn't tell you if a specific name is activatable
<Laney> this concept
<larsu> you asked for something like IsThisNameActivatable("com.something")
<Laney> ya
<larsu> but that doesn't exist. What does exist is ListActivatableNames()
<Laney> you mean that we have to search the list?
<larsu> yes
<Laney> oh right
<Laney> I get that :P
<Laney> I thought that you were trying to tell me about some weird dbus thing
<larsu> sorry if that wasn't clear. Just wanted to make the small point that my answer wasn't exactly what you were looking for
<Laney> like you can't find out if it is activatable until you actually attempt to activate it
<Laney> just that it /might/ be
<larsu> no, I think it has to be
<larsu> if it's in that list
<Laney> nod
<larsu> by ... err ... "definition"
<seb128> Laney, I'm just going to look for the file on disk
<larsu> but at least I got to listen to some phoenix because of this
<Laney> haha
<Laney> oh man :'(
<Laney> this is one of those laney times
<larsu> seb128: look into everywhere that's in $XDG_DATA_DIRS
<larsu> actually that seems wrong
<larsu> that var doesn't contain my .local/share
<larsu> but dbus definitely activates stuff for me from there
<larsu> oh! that's a defined fallback
<larsu> neat
<seb128> larsu, no, just for /etc/dbus-1/system.d/com.canonical.SystemImage.conf
<seb128> it's basically a "is that package installed"
<seb128> or /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/com.canonical.SystemImage.service
<seb128> Laney, the way you did it for battery seems to be from the battery plugin ... does it mean we have to load the backend on the main view only to get the dynamic visibility?
<Laney> seb128: it's a different "plugin"
<Laney> see plugins/battery/plugin - this isn't the full panel
<Laney> (great naming)
<seb128> Laney, so I would need to do a different "plugin" for system-updates only to deal with the visibility?
<seb128> I wonder if it wouldn't be easier to just special case that in the visibility main function
<Laney> yeah, it's quite minimal though
<Laney> ...
<seb128> was that a "..." = "no comment", like in reaction to "lets do a hack"?
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> you could convince kenvandine though and ignore me ;-)
<seb128> well, I don't think it makes sense to have plugins added for each panel just to tweak the visiblity
<seb128> need a better way ;-)
<seb128> need to go for some erands/get food, biab, going to think about it while walking
<Laney> then come up with a better way
<Laney> the plugins should handle this themselves
<Laney> one way or another - for example you could add a new key into the .pluginfile
<Laney> VisibleIf : DbusActivatable:...
<Laney> FileExists: ...
<darkxst> Laney, what happened to your gtk upload? anyway mutter and shell are queued up in proposed, so let it through whenever
<Laney> It's in a CI train silo because I'm uploading it with the overlay scrollbars
<Laney> will go in shortly
<darkxst> Laney, np, not concerned about delays really, was just letting you know shell was ready really
<Laney> darkxst: done
<Laney> enjoy your breakage!
* Laney changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316"
<darkxst> Laney, pretty sure I avoided major breakage with the shell update, so should be ok
<Laney> I mean my breakage really :)
<darkxst> Laney, ha ok
<Laney> it is too nice to be inside
 * Laney relocates
 * Laney goes blind in a good way
 * larsu had a nightmare about going blind
<willcooke> this is a good plan Laney.  I think a lunch break is called for in the sunshine...
<Laney> woah you just reminded me
<willcooke> food?
<Laney> I had one last night where I lost half of both of my ring fingers
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> ok then
 * willcooke backs slowly away
<Laney> was obviously most concerned about not being able to climb
<willcooke> or type
<Laney> good nightmare would have again
<larsu> obviously
<larsu> haha
<larsu> willcooke: went for a run in the sun. Can recommend. Now eating a carrot instead of lunch
<larsu> notsurehowthathappenend
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> larsu: do you have a version of your totem menubar patch on top of 3.14?
<larsu> Laney: nope. Want one?
<Laney> would be good
<Laney> it's got some conflicts
<larsu> why not just take 3.16?
<Laney> need that to SRU it
<darkxst> or my original 3.14 patches?
<Laney> it's a fix to those
<darkxst> oh ok
<larsu> Laney: fixing some food right now, but will do it right after
<Laney> darkxst: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/1447224
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1447224 in totem (Ubuntu) "Regression: Unable to select audio or subtitle tracks" [High,Confirmed]
<Laney> larsu: actually it might be easy to resolve them, let me try
<darkxst> Laney, I can't track every single bug in the ubuntu sphere
<Laney> I didn't ask you to
<Laney> we were just fixing it
<darkxst> ok
<larsu> Laney: let me know if you need help
<Laney> sure, test building atm
 * darkxst needs to sleep. night all
<Laney> nn
<larsu> night
<kenvandine> seb128, Laney: i like the idea of extending the plugin settings file, VisibleIf could be very useful
<Laney> would be good to abstract some common patterns if they might be used more in future
<Laney> like if we expect applications to plug in there
<Laney> larsu: so my backport doesn't work
<Laney> also if I run from master on that Sintel video I don't get any languages in the menu
<Laney> and because the app menu is gone it's not possible to change languages in full screen
<larsu> Laney: yes, I have plans for that, but gotta run now (will look at it later)
<Laney> ok thanks!
<Laney> subtitles do work on master & trad menu though
<Laney> ah wait, maybe it's just that this video doesn't have any languages
<Laney> in that case it might be an idea to disable the menu item or otherwise indicate that
<Laney> currently just shows an empty menu (i.e. a line)
<maxb> Hi. I'm using gitg in vivid, and I can't seem to find its preferences dialog. I'm suspicious it's something to do with the ubuntu menuproxy stuff, but setting UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 doesn't seem to fix things.
<maxb> Are there any related suggestions about troubleshooting inaccessible menus that are configured in an application's vala code via Gtk.Applicationn.add_action_entries ?
<maxb> Something to do with 'application' vs. 'window' menus, and these not being well translated into Unity?
<Laney> maxb: Weird!
<maxb> yes
<Laney> It breaks for me with in-app menus  but works without although it is called "Unknown Application Name" then
<maxb> Hmm, so running 'UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 gitg' actually gives you a visibly different display, then?
<Laney> no
<maxb> ph
<Laney> I go to Appearance in the control centre and then Behaviour
<Laney> and change it to In the menu bar
 * maxb tries that
<Laney> then it's back in the global menu and works
<Laney> I guess it's LIM being broken with header bars
<maxb> wait, what, now it's working
<maxb> ish
<maxb> My setting was already 'in the menu bar'
<maxb> However, this time I actually git some entries dropping down from the 'gitg' menu
<maxb> I was getting a zero-item menu before
<Laney> If you can reproduce then T_revinho is the Unity guy to talk to
<maxb> Though, now I seem to have a different bug, as as soon as I clicked on a checkbox, it went into a tight-loop logging Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_parent: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<maxb> Ah
<maxb> I've figured out one portion of the confusion. I was using sudo to run gitg on /etc
<maxb> In retrospect it is 'obvious' how that could break the integration
 * maxb will pause, reconsider, and attempt to isolate one underlying issue at a time
<maxb> (I also have an issue that I can't seem to rebuild vivid's gitg source package on vivid, with build-depends installed - it dies with error: Package `ggit-1.0' not found in specified Vala API directories or GObject-Introspection GIR directories )
<seb128> kenvandine, Laney, what do you think about http://paste.ubuntu.com/11566702/ ?
<kenvandine> seb128, pretty good
<kenvandine> i'd kind of like it to handle cases of than file
<seb128> other than file you mean?
<kenvandine> like gsettings key?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> so visible-if-file-exits
<kenvandine> visible-if-settings-key
<kenvandine> etc
<seb128> k
<seb128> I can rename it
<kenvandine> just a though
<kenvandine> thought
<kenvandine> i'd imagine we might find other cases like that, so yeah renaming it would be more concise
<kenvandine> unless we made it a dict
<kenvandine> visible-if-cond ?
<kenvandine> then file: "some/path/to/file"
<kenvandine> visible-if-condition maybe
<seb128> I'm still undecided if we should have keys
<kenvandine> or just visible-if
<seb128> we currently have a "has-dynamic-visibility: boolean value, telling whether the plugin visibility can be determined by the plugin itself only "
<kenvandine> yeah, i don't love that
<kenvandine> it means the plugin has to load before deciding
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> which caused a ton of headache making it faster
<seb128> also it means UI builds and then change/flickers
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i spent a bunch of time on that in DC
<seb128> should I just submit with the rename?
<seb128> I don't want to spend much time on that now
<seb128> just unblock the snappy image
<kenvandine> what do you think of the idea of a dict?
<seb128> extra parsing to do
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> just submit with the rename :)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> we can rename/change it later for a dict or shell commands return value or something
<kenvandine> ok
<cyphermox> seb128: can we talk about bluez 5 ?
<seb128> cyphermox, sure
<cyphermox> have you heard anything / plans to move to it this cycle finally?
<cyphermox> I'm just asking out of interest :)
<seb128> cyphermox, not more than previous cycle
<seb128> check with rsalveti I guess
<cyphermox> ok
<seb128> the phone guys were still looking at it before vivid
<cyphermox> thanks
<seb128> yw!
<cyphermox> yeah.. sad that it takes so long to get back to 2015
<cyphermox> soon we'll be at the point where more people are going to complain that their dynamically pairing mice don't work well, and stuff like that. or want BLE
<rsalveti> cyphermox: there is ongoing conversations to get this on track quite soon actually
<cyphermox> ok
<rsalveti> we found out we have aosp based trees with the required kernel work already
<seb128> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/visible-file-exists/+merge/261096
<rsalveti> the main blocker atm is porting the patches for krillin
<rsalveti> but we might have a 3.10 kernel for krillin soon
<rsalveti> which would help quite a bit
<cyphermox> ok
<rsalveti> cyphermox: ping john-mcaleely if you want to know more, he was on top of it
<rsalveti> (or should be soon)
 * rsalveti is mostly involved with snappy atm
<cyphermox> rsalveti: thanks, that's really all I wanted to know
<rsalveti> cool
<willcooke> g'night
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-06-05
<mpt> “This message contains an event that has already been processed.” Dear Thunderbird, I have no idea what that means.
<ochosi> :>
<jibel> I lost the overlay scrollbars on wily after an update this morning, how can I get it back?
<seb128> jibel, you can't, those have been deprecated
<seb128> in favor of the gtk equivalent
<seb128> but those are not o-s, they are in the win
<jibel> seb128, ah, currently I see a large light grey scrollbar, is it the equivalent? or there is a way to have a thin one like the overlay was?
<seb128> jibel, that's the "equivalent", but they are unthemed atm
<seb128> they are going to be changed to be thinner and more integrated
<seb128> unsure why Laney and larsu decided to upload GTK before doing the minimal theming tweaks though :-/
<jibel> seb128, ok, thanks. I'll wait but this large light border is visually annoying and distractive
<seb128> yeah, agreed
<Laney> sigh
<Laney> please don't beat on us
<larsu> morning Laney :)
<Laney> hi larsu
<larsu> (working on totem now, didn't manage to last night)
<Laney> np
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> Laney, larsu, is there anything that prevent us to just delete the custom scrollbar theming so they look less weird/buggy?
<larsu> seb128: they don't look buggy. They look exactly like they looked before when you disabled overlay-scrollbars
<larsu> I seriously don't know what the fuzz is about
<larsu> (fuss?)
<seb128> well, for somebody used to o-s they look like quite a regression
<larsu> "oh, all my windows have the same scrollbar as firefox now"
<seb128> see jibel's comment about them being "visually annoying and distractive"
<larsu> I hope he doesn't look at firefox too often, then
<seb128> except that in firefox they are there and don't change
<seb128> in gedit they keep fading in and out
<seb128> I find it quite distractive as well
<larsu> fair enough
<seb128> oh, that makes me realize a difference of behaviour with o-s
<Laney> I guess I naively hoped that people on the development release could put up with things being in flux for a while.
<seb128> with o-s the colored thumb doesn't fade out when you move the mouse out of the win
<Laney> Instead of blocking the update and everything that depends on gtk 3.16 until we have the final experience
<seb128> Laney, I might naively think that using the upstream styling would be deleting a blob of 30 css lines in our theme where it's likely more complicated?
<seb128> I'm not speaking about having an updated look&feel
<Laney> Yes
<seb128> just about deleting our buggy rules
<Laney> Unless I'm wrong this is GTK's default style
<seb128> you are wrong :p
<seb128> cf backlog from yesterday afternoon on this channel
<seb128> default upstream is fine, their bars are thinner
<Laney> OK then I'll review your merge proposal
<seb128> Laney, https://blogs.gnome.org/mclasen/files/2013/08/zoomscrollbar.png
<seb128> is how upstream looks like
<seb128> k :-)
 * seb128 bzr fetch the theme
<Laney> What I resent is implying that we are somehow being lazy or deliberately making it crap
<Laney> Maybe that's not what you mean but it feels like it to me
<Laney> ;9
<Laney> :9
<Laney> FFS
<Laney> :(
<seb128> sorry :-/
<seb128> no, I meant that deleting those few lines in the theme seemed like an easy change
<seb128> and I didn't get why that was not done before uploading
<Laney> seems I wrongly thought that this was the default style & adwaita had themed it differently themselves
<larsu> seb128: don't worry, I can do it today if people feel so strongly about it
 * larsu has a 1:1 first though and needs fooooooooood
<willcooke> larsu, shall we begin?
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> hrm
<willcooke> When your day starts with an email from "Have I been pwned"....
<Laney> spam / phish?
<larsu> willcooke: morning :)
<seb128> Laney, larsu, sorry I didn't mean to make a fuzz about it either, they are just unpleasant and we started having users asking about them
<willcooke> no, some l33t haxors got the passwords for some forum I must have signed up to a long time ago
<larsu> uh oh
<willcooke> seems I signed up with a different email address to usual
<seb128> Laney, do you have any idea about https://launchpadlibrarian.net/208330071/buildlog_ubuntu_wily_i386_ubuntu-desktop-next_BUILDING.txt.gz ?
<seb128> mv: cannot stat 'device.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<Laney> nope, this is where you get out of my area of knowledge I'm afraid
<Laney> the code is in livecd-rootfs
<Laney> but I have no idea what device.tar.gz is meant to be
<Laney> o_gra is probably the person to ask
<seb128> yeah, I'm moving to -devel
<seb128> cjwatson might also know
<Laney> wait, is this just a bug?
<Laney> pull-lp-source livecd-rootfs
<Laney> look at live-build/auto/config
<Laney> line 343 and line 356
<Laney> seems to do the same thing twice no?
<seb128> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk/view/head:/live-build/auto/config#L343 ?
<Laney> oops /auto/build
<Laney> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk/view/head:/live-build/auto/build#L343
<seb128> hum
<seb128> that was part of didrocks changes in https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/livecd-rootfs/desktop-next/+merge/257056
<seb128> yeah, feels like a bug
<seb128> if you look on that mp, on the first version he duplicated the section
<seb128> and Colin in the review said to "Rather than duplicating this between ubuntu-core and ubuntu-desktop-next, maybe share this code? "
<seb128> I guess he should have deleted the extra section then
 * seb128 does that
<Laney> nod
<larsu> Laney: how do you want the backported totem patch?
<Laney> larsu: on the bug is fine
<Laney> will it fix the other issues?
<larsu> which are the other issues?
<larsu> it won't add the fullscreen menu button back
<Laney> I don't know that we can SRU a patch which removes that
<larsu> hm, I was planning to do this work on gtk master :/
<larsu> backporting all of that would be quite a lot of work
<Laney> ya
<Laney> I guess we could leave the bug in vivid?
<Laney> or just try it and see what the SRU guys say
<larsu> how about removing those two sections in the fullscreen menu?
<larsu> Languages and Subtitles, I mean
<larsu> not sure where people use them more
<Laney> are they going to be broken there?
<Laney> if we remove the prefers_app_menu check for the fullscreen case
<larsu> yes
<larsu> this is the whole issue: we can't have dynamic menus in two different sections of the ui
<Laney> oh right
<Laney> gtk somehow is deciding which one to use
<larsu> yes, it simply uses the first
<larsu> it can find
<larsu> (it's by id)
<Laney> what do you think we should do?
<Laney> SRU and delete the fullscreen app menu, SRU and keep it without those dynamic bits, don't SRU?
<larsu> I was about to ask you the same :)
<willcooke> what's the main fix for the backport?
<larsu> willcooke: right now, you can only select subtitles from the fullscreen menu in totem
<larsu> not from the menu bar
<larsu> of course it should be in both, but we've never had the case where an application needed to insert dynamic menus in two places at the same time
<larsu> and we're fixing that, but that's too big a change for an SRU
<willcooke> I imagine that once it's in full screen mode then people generally wont want to change menu items
<willcooke> like,
<larsu> yes, I agree
<willcooke> you get it set up and then once your done you go fullscreen
<larsu> better in the "real" menu than in the fullscreen one, if we have to chose
<larsu> *choose
<willcooke> +1
<larsu> Laney: d'accord?
<Laney> fair enough
<Laney> The SRU team gets the final decision here anyway
<Laney> did you fix the empty menu case?
<willcooke> ok, thats good
<larsu> no, I simply left it removed
<larsu> doing that now
<Laney> I don't know if removing it, making it insensitive (if possible) or showing "No languages" is preferable
<Laney> probably avoid a new string
<larsu> No languages would be wrong, no?
<Laney> No selectable languages
<Laney> this is clunky :)
<larsu> well, you could still select them in the menu bar
<Laney> I'm talking about the other issue
<Laney> empty submenu if there are no languages to choose from
<larsu> ah. should be insensitive in that case, not hidden
<Laney> cool
<larsu> oh wait, weird
<larsu> I guess you're right
<larsu> I'd even remove it
<larsu> but then that wouldn't signify that there are no languages to choose from
 * larsu changes opinion to "should be hidden"
<larsu> that's quite a ui change for an sru thoguh
<Laney> ya maybe insensitive is best there
 * Laney doesn't know
<larsu> argh!
<larsu> so, this needs much more work
<larsu> all of the plugins use dynamic menus as well
<larsu> so the fullscreen gear menu won't have screenshot, rotation, etc
 * larsu was wondering why this menu was so sparse
<Laney> flexiondotorg: you here? We've got a test failure in nemo: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-adt-nemo/lastBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console
<Laney> Should these files be added to POTFILES.in?
<larsu> Laney: this is not really fixable unless we touch every plugin
<larsu> because they don't know about the possibility of multiple menus
<Laney> haha
<larsu> there just like: where should I insert my items? Ok, insert(), insert(), insert()
<Laney> can totem handle it itself?
<larsu> no
<Laney> connect to a changed signal and populate the other menu ...
<Laney> like the rb link menus thing
<Laney> (or however that works)
<larsu> urgh
<larsu> it could... but really?
<Laney> :)
<larsu> and it would need to be hardcoded for every plugin
<larsu> because we need to know the section id
<larsu> they way plugins insert menus in totem is kind of bad
<larsu> but that's not something to fix in an SRU
<Laney> agreed
<larsu> Laney: so, I think we should backport with the fullscreen menu removed
<larsu> let's see what SRU people say
<larsu> but I'd be uncomfortable with bigger patches in there
<larsu> this is already quite bug
<larsu> *big
<Laney> sure
<Laney> so just the insensitive/remove/... empty menu thing I think?
<larsu> yes
<larsu> and I think we should go with insensitive
<larsu> (again)
<larsu> to signify "there's something here sometimes"
<larsu> I wonder what upstream does
<larsu> ah, empty sub sections
<Laney> lemme know when it's ready!
 * larsu is cursing desrt 
<larsu> things that should be simple: making a submenu item insenstive
<larsu> now let me tell you about something that is impossible…
<desrt> larsu: why?
<larsu> desrt: morning :)
<desrt> hi :)
<larsu> how do I make a menu item that has a submenu insensitive?
<desrt> you don't, apparently :)
<larsu> ya...
<desrt> only thing i can guess about is via submenu-action
<larsu> doesn't work
<desrt> well, it was just a guess :)
<larsu> my first guess as well
<seb128> Laney, can you retry the desktop-next image build?
<Laney> yus
<seb128> livecd-rootfs is in wily
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> should be running
<seb128> thx
<larsu> Laney: new string is impossible to SRU?
<larsu> hiding and making insensitive is impossible without patching gtkmenutracker
<larsu> actually hiding might work if I move the creation into the .c file
<Laney> remove and add an insensitive item?
<larsu> it wouldn't look like a submenu item then
<larsu> i.e., missing the triangl
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> removing altogether is probably better than a new string
<Laney> unless you can find one which is already translated
<larsu> I was thinking about "Empty", which would be a very small patch
<larsu> if I remove I might as well make insensitive
<Laney> thought you couldn't do that
<larsu> do what?
<Laney> or you can in code?
<larsu> yes, I can move the whole thing into code
<larsu> really ugly
<larsu> but better than what we have now
<Laney> maybe Empty is already translated?
<larsu> it is, but only in a couple of languages
<larsu> probably an old string
 * larsu checks in the only language that matters, fr
<seb128> what are you talking about?
<larsu> that was much quicker than I thought :)
<larsu> seb128: totem shows empty sub menus when no language/subtitles exist for a movie
<Laney> sound the fr alarm
<larsu> we're looking for the least-intrusive way to SRU a fix
<seb128> what should it display?
<larsu> either hide the menu item or make it insensitive
<larsu> honestly, I think we could leave it as is
<larsu> and find a proper way to do it in W
<larsu> (but don't tell Laney that)
<Laney> har de har
<larsu> Laney: I've attached the backport for now. Gotta grab some lunch
<seb128> yeah, if the menu is supposed to be empty it's just cosmetic
<seb128> not the end of the world
<Laney> never said it was
<Laney> I am surprised that this is unfixable though
<larsu> Laney: me neither. I'm disliking GMenu more and more :/
 * larsu actually goes to lunch now
<Laney> oh well, let's take what you have done already
<Laney> thanks for the patch!
<larsu> Laney: sorry :(
<Laney> no sweat
<seb128> larsu, Laney, did ctrl-f/g still works for you in gedit to cycle through search matches?
<Laney> ctrl-g does, f doesn't do that but raises the search window again
<Laney> seems the same on a utopic vm
<Laney> oh there is a difference: ctrl-g doesn't work if the search field is focused
<seb128> Laney, right, that's what I meant
<seb128> usually I do ctrl-f then press ctrl-g to cycle
<seb128> cftrl-f used to work as well in the focus box
<seb128> iirc
<Laney> seems to be ctrl-g and shift-ctrl-g but that doesn't work inside the box
<Laney> up/down does, that's what I always used
<Laney> but probably is a bug I guess
<seb128> I think it's due to the gtk update
<seb128> need to try with old gtk
<Laney> other keys work
<Laney> eg ctrl-shift-k to clear the highlight
<seb128> Laney, I guess we need https://git.gnome.org/browse/gedit/commit/?h=gnome-3-16&id=18cd0a02e0c654da0ce9817385989acc61a0263c
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gedit/commit/?h=gnome-3-16&id=611d788b15c68722b7d5aeaf42634ada2e6ccd06
<seb128> esc doesn't work either
<Laney> ya just found that
<Laney> I will look this afternoon
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> still trying to fix autopkgtest fun
<Laney> flexiondotorg: I uploaded that nemo thing, could you take a look/forward/fix differently if you want to?
<Laney> or let me know what you want
<Laney> (assuming it works)
<larsu> seb128: weird, indeed
<larsu> I wonder if this is because of hergetme's accel changes
<larsu> Laney: let me know if that commit seb128 linked to doesn't work out
<seb128> Laney, when you are back can you retry the desktop-next build?
<Laney> seb128: another one or is that obsolete?
<seb128> Laney, another one
<Laney> ok!
<seb128> thanks :-)
<Laney> we should set up a release team for desktop-next then you can do it yourself from the iso tracker
<seb128> hopefully once they start working I/we don't need manual work anymore though
<Laney> ha
<Laney> seeing the amount of stuff they have in there for core I bet a few rounds of tweaks will be wanted
<Laney> running
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/208366019/buildlog_ubuntu_wily_i386_ubuntu-desktop-next_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Laney> nearly there ;-)
<Laney> (not a clue why we have this)
<seb128> bah!
<seb128> Laney, do you understand what's the group mismatch from the log? is that just the md5 from the log to copy to the config?
<Laney> I guess you have to update the file in the source with some piece of output
<Laney> can't think what it is for though
<Laney> maybe we don't need it for desktop-next
<seb128> yeah, I don't understand much those bits
<seb128> bah, I don't understand
<Laney> fairly sure it is og rah's work if you want an explanation
<seb128> lol
<seb128> Laney, looks like 02-add_user_to_groups.chroot isn't used
<seb128> dunno why
<seb128> and dunno why ubuntu-core doesn't have the same issue
<seb128> echo "I: add $USER to ($DEFGROUPS) group(s)"
<seb128> that's not showing in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/208331223/buildlog_ubuntu_wily_arm64_ubuntu-core_BUILDING.txt.gz
<seb128> nor https://launchpadlibrarian.net/208366019/buildlog_ubuntu_wily_i386_ubuntu-desktop-next_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Laney> it's the 00-uid-... one
<seb128> Laney, you mean? that fails?
<seb128> yeah, but what I don't get is that the config there includes the "docker" user
<seb128> but docker is not installed
<seb128> unsure why ubuntu-core doesn't get the same issue
<Laney> it seems to overwrite the files
<Laney> if they match some known hashes at the start of the run
<seb128> yeah, I'm unsure why the md5 are different between -core and -desktop
<Laney> I guess we have some different stuff installed
<seb128> I'm pondering just updating the md5 from the config with the ones from the log :p
<seb128> trying to follow https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-June/033458.html to see if I can debug that locally instead first though
<Laney> would be good to know what it's for
<Laney> ogra_: can you educate us or share a link about the passwd/groups hash stuff in livecd-rootfs?
<ogra_> Laney, cant link, no ... i dont think it was ever documented ... effectively livecd-rootfs has checksums for all readonly password files and is supposed to fail if the passwd db differs in any way from that so you can manually adjust the values ... (UIDs and GIDs can not change since we are readonly)
<seb128> ogra_, why does it need a copy?
<seb128> ogra_, is there an easy way to see the differences?
<ogra_> seb128, it doesnt have a copy ... only a checksum
<ogra_> the build log shows a diff if the files differ
<seb128> ogra_, e.g https://launchpadlibrarian.net/208366019/buildlog_ubuntu_wily_i386_ubuntu-desktop-next_BUILDING.txt.gz is a failing build
<seb128> unsure what is wrong though
<ogra_> seb128, right, so you scroll to the end and there are the diffs ... then you compare to an installed system
<seb128> ogra_, "installed system"?
<seb128> we don't have one, we are trying to get that iso going :p
<ogra_> seb128, if you do your very first build i guess you first need to do a local debootstrap and create the right checksums
<seb128> ogra_, any idea why they are different from ubuntu-core? we should have a similar base
<ogra_> creatin the starting point is all manual
<ogra_> you likely have other packages (recommends) installed
<seb128> ogra_, I should compared the content from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk/view/head:/live-build/ubuntu-desktop-next/hooks/00-uid-gid-fix.chroot_early to the bootstrap one then?
<seb128> ogra_, diff gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/11590387/
<ogra_> seb128, well, adjust your check to match your file and you are done ...
<seb128> ogra_, but I don't understand why ubuntu-core has docker it is config (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk/view/head:/live-build/ubuntu-core/hooks/00-uid-gid-fix.chroot_early)  where docker is not installed
<ogra_> probably a hack that mvo added
<ogra_> (ask him on monday) ...
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> oh, and that passwd db thing will definitely bite you more
<seb128> you mean?
<ogra_> the writable passwd db is handled by libnss-extrausers ...
<ogra_> which adduser can not properly work with
<ogra_> (there is a bug open since ages)
<ogra_> it is an overlay ...
<seb128> well, desktop-next is a copy of ubuntu-core, if core works desktop should as well?
<ogra_> core doesnt add users :)
<ogra_> and touch doesnt either
<ogra_> so both dont have that problem
<ogra_> (i mean. both add users, but hardcoded ones during build time)
<seb128> desktop-next shouldn't add users either
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> i thought you were aiming for an actual desktop install
<ogra_> (with adding a personalized user etc)
<Laney> installer might need to exist first :)
<ogra_> heh, ok
<seb128> ogra_, no, aiming at doing an image with a different seed
<seb128> so more installed from there
<ogra_> well, once we need to add users that issue will bubble up again
<Laney> he's just trying to get a first image to work from atm
<ogra_> yeah
<Laney> basically core-system-image with the desktop-next seed installed
<ogra_> yup
<ogra_> btw, if you have any idea how we can solve the UID/GID thing any better ....
<ogra_> this obviously scales very very badly :)
<seb128> shrug, I don't understand
<seb128> "/etc/passwd post-debootstrap hash doesn't match record"
<Laney> would need to understand the problem it solves first
<seb128> but passwd_bootstrap="1050cdb2fcde4d10c86399616f64dfdb"
<seb128> $ md5sum cache/bootstrap/etc/passwd
<seb128> 1050cdb2fcde4d10c86399616f64dfdb  cache/bootstrap/etc/passwd
<ogra_> Laney, direcotries on disk are owned by a certain UID/GID ... during build UID and GID for users are assigned dynamically ... so each build can differ ... but the readonly rootfs wont adjust the dir ownership so we need to make sure UID and GID always stay the same
<ogra_> so if a UID or GID changes during build, we dont want that image to finish building but tell us there was a change so we can force the ID back to what the rootfs expects
<ogra_> the wonderful world of readonly rootfses :)
<Laney> Alright I'll try to think about it at some point
<ogra_> btw,m there are two ID checks ... one after bootstrap and one after the chroot was filled
<Laney> seb128: I think just update the hash and the contents of the files that get outputted
<ogra_> (the latter indeed adds more system users)
<ogra_> right
<Laney> to establish the baseline
<ogra_> for your first image just update to what you get manually
 * Laney switches topics *swoosh*
<Laney> Noskcaj: darkxst: can you update the gnome shell extensions?
<Laney> Noskcaj: darkxst: holding gtk and shell back in proposed because they dep on specific versions of shell
<Laney> I did -extensions itself but the other seem more irritating :)
<Laney> cyphermox: yo
<Laney> cyphermox: how can I start ubiquity to the slideshow step?
<seb128> Laney, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11591093/ seems fine to you?
<Laney> doubt we need the docker hack
<Laney> can't you just copy and paste passwd/group/etc into the file?
<seb128> Laney, what docker hack?
<Laney> you kept the docker user
<seb128> well
<seb128> you want me to replace the ones in that file with the system ones?
<Laney> I think it makes sense to start from those
<seb128> well, I don't understand why the docker hack got added
<seb128> but I think that's something useful for snappy
<Laney> probably to demo a snap of docker
<Laney> but that is just my advice/feeling, keep it if you think it is better
<seb128> well, I don't understand snappy enough to know if it's needed for some snappy feature to work
<seb128> so I'm reluctant to delete it
<seb128> I would keep the core/desktop diff minimal if possible
<seb128> I guess that can wait monday to pick mvo's knowledge of the topic
<seb128> the diff I posted make it success the first step at least
<Laney> you could upload that and change it again later
<Laney> if necessary
<seb128> Laney, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11591496/ ? ;-)
<Laney> +1
<seb128> thanks :-)
<Laney> right
<Laney> see you!
<seb128> Laney, have a good w.e
<seb128> Laney, if you walk by the computer later can you do a retry of the desktop next build if livecd-rootfs is in?
<seb128> otherwise don't bother, I guess it's going to daily try over the w.e
<seb128> likely not something I'm going to work more on today
<larsu> seb128: first try at making it similar to adwaita, with a bit less ugly and more orange: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-themes/overlay-scrollbars
<larsu> but really, you should not try this now. It's Friday :)
<seb128> lol, I'm happy to try ;-)
<larsu> gtk weirdly always shows the "expanded" scrollbar when using a track point or mouse
<larsu> and the small ones only on a touch pad
<larsu> (or touch)
<larsu> I think we might want to patch that out or make it configurable upstream
<willcooke> hope you all have a great weekend,  Cya next week
<seb128> larsu, looks nicer to me
<seb128> larsu, it's a bit weird how it goes from scroll handle to thin line when you are on the border of the win and move out of it
<seb128> it's obvious when you move in/out a win
<seb128> with the cursor
<seb128> but otherwise looks good to me :-)
<larsu> seb128: hm, usually I go fast enough to not notice that
<seb128> larsu, you mean?
<seb128> well you mouseover something and move out from the win, the border change from thumb to line
<seb128> without transition/animation
<larsu> seb128: trackpoint or touchpad?
<larsu> it shouldn't be expanded when you're using a touchpad, unless you're very close to the border
<seb128> larsu, trackpoint
<seb128> oh, using the touchpad I just get the thin line
<larsu> right, that's what I meant above
<larsu> because with the touchpad you can two-finger scroll
<larsu> so you usually don't need the scrollbar
<larsu> but you can get it by hovering
<seb128> right
<larsu> not sure that always showing it in the other case makes sense tbh
<seb128> yeah, it just looks weird that it goes from one shape to the other one without animation
<seb128> it feels jerky
<larsu> indeed
<cyphermox> Laney: hey
<cyphermox> seb128: why do we need all these new groups and users?
<seb128> cyphermox, which ones?
<cyphermox> in your paste for live-build
<cyphermox> I'm just curious, I have no opinion on it :)
<cyphermox> Laney: to answer your question about slideshow, I don't think there is a way, aside from loading a daily image, booting in live, and upgrading ubiquity before you start it
<Laney> cyphermox: right, ok, thanks
<Laney> seb128: ok will do if I see it in time
<seb128> Laney, you can do it njow ;-)
<darkxst> Laney, oops, I did do -extensions, but seems I didnt upload it!
<darkxst> Laney, I am somewhat against the other extensions even being package in the archives, so guess they just synced from debian
<attente> mitya57: hi. i'm trying to figure out why this still doesn't seem to be fixing the qt5 indicator submenus
<attente> mitya57: http://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtbase.git/commit/?id=03dc2b2e82750d1c531cf00a406368cde4a8928b
<Laney> darkxst: ya, sadly they are and so block migration :(
<darkxst> Laney, yes I saw that
<darkxst> hopefully Noskcaj can look? I'm busy all day today
<Laney> they seem kind of tedious to update
<darkxst> they shouldnt be there in the first place! pretty much guaranteed to break every shell update,
<darkxst> Laney, can we delete/block from syncing?
<Laney> in theory, might be best to discuss with debian first though
<Laney> could possibly also demote them to proposed
<darkxst> Laney, ok well gtg now
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-06-06
<Noskcaj> Laney, 2 or 3 of the other extensions are dead upstream, but most of them just need git snapshots which i've already packaged in tanglu.
<Noskcaj> I also think dropping the extensions is the best option though'
<mitya57> Hi attente!
<mitya57> When I wrote the patch, I tested it with https://github.com/dglent/meteo-qt, and it worked fine under both Unity and Plasma 5
<mitya57> attente: What package/branch can I use to reproduce your test case?
<attente> mitya57: hi, it's https://github.com/lenky0401/fcitx-qimpanel, commit 05fd858ef84da971a98d4f68b25f4bd897676b43
<attente> mitya57: a pre-requisite you'll need is to set 'im-config -n fcitx' and restart the session
<attente> but once fcitx-qimpanel is running, the 'Virtual Keyboard' and 'Skin' submenus aren't working
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-06-07
<momon> hi. is there a way to resize my /home partition without live-cd?
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-06-06
<hikiko> hi
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> bdrung: LGTM, thank you!
<flocculant> hi pitti
<didrocks> good morning pitti, flocculant
<pitti> bonjour didrocks ! ça va ?
<flocculant> hi didrocks :)
<didrocks> ça va pitti, et toi ?
<didrocks> hey flocculant
<pitti> didrocks: ça va bien aussi; c'était un week-end calm
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<didrocks> feeling better?
<willcooke> hi didrocks.  Kinda - it's gone from the scratchy sore throat to lots of sneezing and blowing noses.  I prefer that to a sore throat :)
<Laney> hullo!
<willcooke> morning Laney
<didrocks> hey Laney
<didrocks> willcooke: progress at least, indeed!
<willcooke> andyrock, Trevinho - when I used to search the dash for "calc" it returned Libre Office Calc & GNOME Calculator.  LO Calc was always the first result - which is annoying, but that's a story for another day.  But - larsu taught me a trick - just search for "cal" instead and then GNOME Calculator was returned first - but now in 16.04 LO Calc is first even when searching for "cal".  This is not a bug, but do you have any clever ideas
<willcooke> to make Calculator be the first result?  (If indeed you think it should be)
<willcooke> (oops, sorry for the ping l_arsu)
 * larsu waves :)
<willcooke> 0/ :)
<Sweet5hark1> moin
<willcooke> hey Sweet5hark1
<Sweet5hark1> willcooke: good to hear you feel a different flavor of ill :/
<willcooke> Sweet5hark1, :DD
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<willcooke> hi seb128
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you? got over your cold?
<willcooke> nearly
<willcooke> :)
<didrocks> hey seb128, Sweet5hark1
<seb128> lut didrocks!
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark1 pitti
<Laney> hey seb128, Sweet5hark1, pitti, willcooke & didrocks
<Laney> what a lineup
<Laney> how's it going?
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you?
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> did evertbody had a good w.e?
<pitti> pretty calm here; my wife was away, so lots of videos, some gardening, and some hacking :)
<Laney> the sun appeared!
<seb128> lie!
<seb128> in fact it did here as well
 * pitti looks at a blue sunny sky with
<pitti> ... no clouds
<seb128> after a week of rains
<Laney> supposed to be 23 today
<alexarnaud> hello pitti, willcooke, didrocks, seb128, Laney, Trevinho, TheMuso :)!
<willcooke> morning alexarnaud
 * Sweet5hark1 s weekend was kinda darkened by those epic ownCloud/nextCloud and Jacob Appelbaum meltdowns ...
<alexarnaud> This is an important week for Hypra, we present accessibility and free software at Autonomic Paris (the most important exposition about accessibility and technology) :).
<seb128> hey alexarnaud, good luck with the exposition!
<seb128> bah, as usually, busy -changes activity has to do with haskell...
<didrocks> morning alexarnaud
<seb128> that stack is ridiculous
<alexarnaud> seb128: thanks you, we'll give the best of us :).
<seb128> IRC is quite calm those days!
<tseliot> mvo: hi, have you seen this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1589006
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1589006 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Failed unmounting Mount unit for nvidia support in snappy" [Critical,In progress]
<tseliot> mvo: maybe we should do something in the prerm?
<mvo> tseliot: yes, I saw it :/ I have a snapd side fix for this. but this makes me pretty nervious I want to raise the approach today in our standup, maybe we will come up with a different strategy (our snap launcher using namespaces for the bind mounts). in any case, the branch I linked in the bug should fix 99% of the fallout of this
<tseliot> mvo: ah, ok, so nothing to do on my side. As for LP: #1588192, your patch works fine here. The Krita snap runs as expected with nvidia-361 from -proposed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1588192 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 (Ubuntu Xenial) "GL interfaces seem wedged for Krita on nvidia" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1588192
<mvo> tseliot: thanks, works for me as well, do you know why some people report problems with compiz with the sru? is that because its a new driver and there might be regressions or is it because of something else that we need to debug?
<tseliot> mvo: where did you see that?
<mvo> tseliot: "Hello after upgrade nvidia drivers(proposed repo) on my laptop..i can not login successful (loop at login)."
<mvo> tseliot: I wonder if this is a side-effect of the mount issue or if it is something else
<mvo> tseliot: maybe I'm just paranoid :/
<tseliot> mvo: maybe the compiz settings were corrupted?
<tseliot> a user reporting that doing sudo dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ fixed it
<mvo> tseliot: aha, ok.
<mvo> tseliot: that is a relief
<tseliot> :)
<seb128> being offline for some hours, bbl
<hikiko> andyrock, when you have some time: https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/compiz/compiz.fix-build/+merge/296540 (it causes compile errors)
<desrt> greetingS, everyonE
<desrt> anD gooD morninG
<willcooke> hey desrt
<desrt> good morning, willcooke
<pitti> desrt: is that the esperantO capitalizatioN?
<desrt> no
<desrt> things are just weird before the first cup of coffee
<qengho> moinmoin
<willcooke> what up qengho
<qengho> willcooke: Oh, you know. Not much. Though, if I get washed away by floodwaters in today's tropical storm, please reassign my bugs. kthx
<willcooke> will do.
<mvo> tseliot: we just discussed the bind mount of libgl in our snappy standup and we would like to revert the bind mount unit again, sorry for the trouble, but the issues that croped up are too servere and we will use a different strategy (bind mount in the launcher in a private mount namespace to isolate all of this from the real system)
<tseliot> mvo: ok, let me revert the commits then
<xnox> willcooke, Laney - i like the updated terminal theme, however can the spacing/padding be increased on the plus button please?
<xnox> http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/terminal-spacing.png
<tseliot> mvo: maybe let me know what's needed on my side when the new bind mount code is in place
<xnox> and the hover for the [+] could be nicer -> e.g. similar to that of an [x]
<xnox> i.e. instead of doing light background highlight, keep dark background and create the "bubble" frame around the [+]
<mvo> tseliot: probably nothing, thank you again and sorry for the trouble
<tseliot> mvo: ok, no problem
<willcooke> xnox, sadly not.  There is a bit of a bug with that whole section (the + and the dropdown, called the "Actions bar",  it's positioned incorrectly and doesn't respond correctly to styling.  So I had to hide the brokeness as best I could, hence it looks a bit squashed in there
<willcooke> xnox, supposedly fixed in 3.20
<xnox> willcooke, right.... suspected that to be an actual bug, rather than a "styling" bug =)
<xnox> oh well, fair enough. It is still nicer than whatever was there before.
<willcooke> xnox, thanks.  I know it's there though, so I'll fix it asap in 3.20
<Laney> come on parcelforce
<Laney> you can do it
<Trevinho> willcooke: hey.... So "calc"... I've been bothered by that too for years now, but... The thing is that if a name matches 1:1 then we choose that in unity-lens-app... And this was the design.
<Trevinho> willcooke:  I think we should also give search history a role after certain time, but it does seem not to happen in this case
<Trevinho> I do remember I brought up this thing with mhr3 at the time, but dash backend people refused to change it :)
<willcooke> heh
<willcooke> Trevinho, I guess it's too late to fix it now.  Do you know of any hacks, like could I rename it !calculator or someting?
<Trevinho> willcooke: yeah... Renaming LO desktop file is probalby the fastest hack
<willcooke> Trevinho, thx
<Trevinho> willcooke: maybe you can override it by putting yours in ~/.local/share/applications (same desktop-id though)
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<Trevinho> np
<ginggs> hi, is this the right place to ask the ubuntu-desktop team to subscribe to a package?  LP: #1588407
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1588407 in metis (Ubuntu) "[MIR] metis" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1588407
<ginggs> Laney: are you in that team?
<Laney> hi ginggs
<Laney> that's that libreoffice thing isn't it?
<Laney> done
<ginggs> Laney: yes it is, thanks!
<seb128> good afternoon desktopers!
<willcooke> hey seb128
<seb128> hoi willcooke!
<seb128> how was the afternoon around here?
<willcooke> seb128, while I remember: happyaron asked if you could take a look at the nm vpn plugins sru
<willcooke> seb128, pretty quiet
 * seb128 reads IRC logs and see that
<willcooke> dinner, and a meeting with robert_ancell at 10ish tonight, so will bbl
<Laney> laters
 * Laney wonders why menuitems are changing in size when hovered
<Laney> :|
<seb128> Laney, still making your way through the theme details?
<Laney> ye
<Laney> there are like 3 main things left
<Laney> at least on the widget factory
<Laney> didn't check applications yet
<Laney> they'll be fiinnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<seb128> getting there then :-)
<seb128> wooot
<Trevinho> Laney: oh... Css is messed?
 * Laney eyes Trevinho 
<Laney> gtk 3.20 is basically "rewrite your themes pls"
<Laney> at least the selectors
<Laney> Trevinho: how's .ca?
<seb128> salut Trevinho
<Trevinho> Laney: nice... I really loved visiting Quebec city
<Trevinho> Salut seb128
<Trevinho> In Quebec English is banned
<Trevinho> But.. Finally I found historic stuff in North America
<Laney> \o\
 * Laney is outta here
<Laney> laters
<seb128> Laney, have a nice evening!
<llwalahoop> Hello! I'm not sure this is the right place, but I'll give it a shot: I'm trying to modify a theme and I just can't get the colors right. Where can I define the colors that are referred to in gtkrc? (@bg_color and so on)
<willcooke> llwalahoop, I'm not sure this is the correct answer, but until someone comes to correct me... try gtk-main.css
<willcooke> so for Ambiance... it's /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-3.0
<willcooke> then gtk-main in that dir
<llwalahoop> Thanks willcooke, I'll try that!
<llwalahoop> willcooke: How would that be achieved with gtk-2.0?
<willcooke> llwalahoop, try: /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<llwalahoop> Ah, I think I found out what causes my problem: The color I'm trying to change resides in a .png-file, so it is not a definition at all! Do you know those moments when you feel like an idiot. I'm experiencing one right now. Anyway, I learned something new following your suggestion, so big thanks!
<llwalahoop> ^ @ willcooke
<willcooke> llwalahoop, no worries, welcome to my world :)
<llwalahoop> :)
<dobey> is there a known bug for Ctrl-Shift-u no longer working in vte (gnome-terminal) to enter unicode characters?
<willcooke> dobey, I can't find one if there is
<jbicha> works here
<dobey> weird
<dobey> what the heck would cause it to not work?
<dobey> because it's definitely not working here
<willcooke> dobey, could it be your shell rather than the terminal?
<dobey> i doubt it's the shell. it was working fine before
<dobey> (not sure when it broke, but noticed it recently)
<dobey> and i don't think the shell would have anything to do with input keybindings anyway
<robert_ancell> willcooke, sorry, completely forgot about our meeting..
<willcooke> robert_ancell, no worries at all
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-06-07
<hikiko> hi
<pitti> Good morning
<flocculant> hi pitti
<flocculant> I'd never heard of systemd-resolved till your mail to the list - and the daily crashes here :p
<andyrock> morning all
<hikiko> hi andyrock
<andyrock> willcooke: regarding the "cal[c]" problem with the dash
<andyrock> we can try to raise up the search score if the query match the Exec field
<andyrock> maybe they already do something like that
<andyrock> not sure
<seb128> hey pitti andyrock hikiko
<hikiko> hey seb128 pitty :)
<alexarnaud> hey seb128 didrocks pitti willcooke and all :) !
<pitti> bonojur tout le monde !
<seb128> how is everybody today?
<Laney> ello
<seb128> 'ey Laney
<seb128> how are you?
<willcooke> andyrock, I tried renaming the .desktop file as suggested by T_revinho, but it hasn't made any difference.  TBH it's not a big deal, and there are plenty of more important things to do.  So don't worry about it/
<pitti> hey Ln
<pitti> hey Laney
<Laney> ln -s
<Laney> hey seb128 et pitti
<Laney> I am good, did some weeding at the allotment yesterday then read / sat in the sun
 * Laney is thankful for summer being here
<Laney> how are you both?
<pitti> Laney: caught a cold, so a bit dizzy..
<Laney> ah man
<seb128> :-(
 * seb128 is doing well
<seb128> it's summer here as well, we had dinner on the balcony yesterday, that was nice ;-)
<pitti> seb128, Laney: wrt. the sprint: July 18-20 (Mon-Wed) or 20-22 (Wed-Fri), or 25/26/27 (Mon-Wed) would WFM
<seb128> pitti, not 18-20 for me, but 20-22 or 25-27 would work
<seb128> as do the june slot
<pitti> I'd prefer the former then
<Laney> should be OK for me
<pitti> seb128, Laney: thanks; so let's aim for July 18-20, with maybe arriving Saturday evening so that we can spend the Sunday together?
<pitti> I'll follow up to the mail for Steve and Will then
<Laney> OK, I'll need to confirm but should be fine
<Laney> thanks!
<seb128> pitti, you like that better than june 22-24?
<seb128> but yeah, wfm
<seb128> seems like both are valid options
<pitti> seb128: yeah, otherwise it's back to back with foundations sprint, and I'm swamped right now
<seb128> k
<seb128> happyaron, hey, sorry for delaying those nm sponsoring, doing that now, I got a bit busy with other things
<seb128> happyaron, how is the nm-applet 1.2.2 update going? still stucked on that patch to refresh? do you need help with it?
<didrocks> Sweet5hark1: hey! small questions, are you going to upload libreoffice this week to the snap store?
<Sweet5hark1> didrocks: Im aiming for that. Does --devmode work for store stuff?
<didrocks> Sweet5hark1: it doesn't force it, but I guess it does
<didrocks> ok, keeping on the list for next week website
<didrocks> thanks :)
<desrt> hello!
<Laney> woah my proposed dates for that sprint would have been bad
<Laney> I'd have been away for the referendum!
<Laney> hi desrt
 * Laney flashes you some gang signs
<desrt> westsyde, yo
 * Laney just clicked "download now" under an image of a GNOME application for installing EOS and got offered an .exe
<Laney> THANKS OBAMA
<Laney> need lasagne in my face, ttyl
<seb128> hey desrt
<desrt> hello seb
<desrt> good day?
<seb128> Laney, well, being away you could have decided to stay after the exit is pronounced
<seb128> so that meeting was about upower at all, just about what is needed in powerd to have feature parity with what unity7 provides today
<pitti> yeah, more like powerd <-> unity-settings-daemon power plugin
<seb128> was *not*
<seb128> wooot
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks for doing the aptdaemon work needed to land packagekit 1 ;-)
<cyphermox> sorry it took so long
<cyphermox> i tested it here I've been running with pk1.1.1 for two weeks, and things look like they work
<seb128> yeah, I expect things to be mostly fine
<cyphermox> I will still need to go throught the list of rdepends again, I think there was one that was really looking for pkcompat
<seb128> language-selector was the one that might need some work iirc
<desrt> ls
<desrt> oops. =)
<cyphermox> seb128: ack
<willcooke> chrisccoulson, I think I just heard a rumble of thunder \o/
<jbicha> qengho: speaking of thunder...you didn't get washed away by flooding yet, right?
<chrisccoulson> willcooke, lucky you :)
<chrisccoulson> it's just boring sunshine here
<qengho_> jbicha: Not yet. The week is young.
<jbicha> yeah, rain all week :(
<willcooke> Meeting time!
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-06-07
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jun  7 15:30:31 2016 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-06-07 | Current topic:
<willcooke> roll call: andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong, happyaron, hikiko (out), laney, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho (sprint), robert_ancell (out)
<Sweet5hark1> aye
<andyrock> hey willcooke can I start later (i still have to do the list) :O
<willcooke> andyrock, sure thing
<seb128> hey
<FJKong> hi
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-06-07 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hey
<attente> g-s ppa still could use a lot of testing, finished rebasing ubuntu branch of g-s on top of master, backporting to 3.20.3 and will upload to the ppa once done
<attente> looking into packaging and sru'ing https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snap-desktop-links for xdg-open to work for snaps
<attente> fix proposed for lp:1392699
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> seb128, you ok with the plan to test the PPA some more before going to proposed?
<willcooke> attente, have you got a link to the PPA handy?  Is it on the g-s project?
<seb128> how much testing are we speaking about?
<willcooke> seb128, well, we can do a more general call for testing on G+ for example
<willcooke> give it a week
<seb128> if it's more than some days I would suggest again than we do a SRU meanwhile to fix the notification nag issue
<seb128> + the kde apps start
<seb128> + selected other SRU worth fixes if any
<willcooke> attente, how confident are you in the PPA?  Do you want to give it more than a few days of testing?
<seb128> doing an easy SRU is probably like less than an hour work
<attente> yeah
<attente> https://launchpad.net/~attente/+archive/ubuntu/gnome-software
<willcooke> attente, so you wanna do an intermediate SRU for the other fixes first then?
<attente> for the sru, if we don't care for the rebase onto 3.20.2, we can do an immediate one
<attente> or i can wrap up the backport and push it to the ppa and we can just test that
<attente> i think i can finish that today
<seb128> your call, I would have done an SRU directly after the first one with the other easy fixes, Laney had a preference to go next with the stable branch rebase I think
<seb128> in any case let's pick one we can do by end of the week
<seb128> either we are confident with the rebase and let's upload that
<attente> ok. i'm going to finish the backport then and will upload to the ppa
<willcooke> well, the PPA could be ready by the EOW but then we're still waiting for n weeks before the other small fixes get in
<seb128> or we are not and let's get another round of fixes in while we bake the more complex one
<seb128> yeah, also any regression in the rebase might delay the SRU to migrate to updates
<willcooke> good point
<seb128> while it's less likely than a cherry pick small upload migrates easily
<seb128> more likely*
<willcooke> so, FWIW - my 2 cents goes on getting an SRU out for the easier fixes sooner rather than later
<willcooke> but I defer to seb128 and attente to make a call.  Let's wrap this up after the meeting?
<seb128> attente, let's discuss after the meeting
<seb128> willcooke, +1
<willcooke> thanks chaps
<willcooke> #topic denbeiren
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-06-07 | Current topic: denbeiren
<willcooke> oops
<willcooke> sorry denbeiren
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-06-07 | Current topic: desrt
<andyrock> read for next round btw
<andyrock> +y
<desrt> hi.  still working on relocation stuff in glib.
<desrt> usual bugs/reviews/etc.
<desrt> that's all
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-06-07 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> # [BUG:1506744] Newly installed applications do not show in the dash - Updated according to desrt's review - Waiting for next review
<andyrock> # [BUG:1587618] alt-backtick on desktop icon whilst alt-tabbing prevents further alt-tabbing - Already merged
<andyrock> # [BUG:1103593] Unity always shows all devices in launcher when CD is inserted - Already merged
<andyrock> WIP:
<andyrock> # [BUG:1582430] spinning wheel when opening Rhythmbox from Dash/Launcher WHEN it is already playing music - Just need to propose the branch
<andyrock> # [BUG:1460649] Can't unlock screen with last day password (before expired)
<desrt> andyrock: link to the bug itself, plz?
<andyrock> # Some work on a snap for slack
<andyrock> desrt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1506744
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1506744 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu) "Newly installed applications do not show in the dash" [High,In progress]
<desrt> i'll take a look
<andyrock> thx
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-06-07 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * looking into a potential Samba regression (or a bugfix in relation to 4.1.6) regarding directory masking, the docs are not 100% clear, looking into implementation
<dgadomski> * verifying bug #1578398 fixes
<ubot5> bug 1578398 in imagemagick (Ubuntu Yakkety) "ImageMagick Security Issue: CVE-2016-3714" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578398
<dgadomski> * haven't received the info about the bugs I mentioned last week so no progress here (bug #1585256 and the printer + libmtp udev conflict)
<ubot5> bug 1585256 in samba (Ubuntu) "After upgrading to 4.3.9 lost possibility to login to NetApp using Kerberos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1585256
<dgadomski> * was off on Thu-Fri
<dgadomski> * regarding snaps - is there a place containing a list of apps already being snapped? to avoid duplication of effort
<willcooke> dgadomski, @ snaps - will send you a link
<dgadomski> ok, thanks
<dgadomski> then it's eof
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-06-07 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> hi
<FJKong> * looking into bug/1534492, fixed before but reopen by user
<FJKong> * Chinese Localization in progress,bug/1555144\
<FJKong> * Sogou IM bug review for hot key binding
<FJKong> eof
<willcooke> thanks FJKong
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-06-07 | Current topic: happyaron
<happyaron> hi
<happyaron> 1. Released sogoupinyin with EncWall features
<happyaron> 2. prepared n-m/1.2.2 sru
<happyaron> 3. prepare stuff for next week's mobile version of sogoupinyin
<happyaron> 4. Thursday & Friday will be public holidays in China
<happyaron> EOF
<seb128> happyaron, hey, how is nm-applet 1.2.2 going? ;-)
<happyaron> seb128: not done yet, will finish that tomorrow
<happyaron> just minimize the diffs
<seb128> k, let me know if you need help/get blocked
<seb128> did you manage to rebase that patch you were unsure about?
<happyaron> yep
<seb128> great
<seb128> thanks happyaron ;-)
<happyaron> :)
<willcooke> thanks happyaron
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-06-07 | Current topic: hikiko
<willcooke> -- OEM project:
<willcooke>   |- selected tools, setup environment, wrote the 1st week's document
<willcooke> -- Compiz:
<willcooke>   |- expo plugin: added option that skips animation - https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/compiz/compiz.new-expo-option
<willcooke>   |- scale plugin: added option that skips animation - in progress
<willcooke>   |- fixed broken build - https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/compiz/compiz.fix-build/+merge/296540
<willcooke> -- Unity/Nux:
<willcooke>   |- unity should set the options that skip animations in the scale and expo in low gfx mode - in progress
<willcooke> -- Review:
<willcooke>   |- https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/unity/alt-backtick-on-desktop-icon/+merge/296306
<willcooke> -- Snap:
<willcooke>   |- hexchat: https://paste.ubuntu.com/16952166/
<willcooke> formatting FTW!
<willcooke> you could learn a lot from hikiko Laney ;P
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-06-07 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> LIES
<Laney> • Pretty sure I basically only worked on the theme this week
<Laney> • but should have an upload to a PPA this week sometime if I can make buttons look right
<willcooke> lol
<Laney> • also debconf travel
<Laney> • need to make this list look longer
<Laney> • oh yeah I also debugged / fixed autosync being broken
<Laney> • and looked at a problem with scheme handlers and /usr/share/ubuntu/applications/org.gnome.Software.desktop but left that one with attente after understanding why it happens but not how to fix it
<Laney> 🚀
<willcooke> niiiice
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic qengho_
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-06-07 | Current topic: qengho_
<qengho_> * Snaps, chromium and google-chrome. In progress: security policy. To-do: "default browser" prompt.
<qengho_> * Yet another chromium release for deb. Precise re-synch too!
<qengho_> EOF
<qengho_> * Researching efi+zfs-related grub-install behavior that seems buggy.
<willcooke> thanks qengho_ - and thanks for the C. snap
<qengho_> :)
<Laney> always paste the EOF!
<Laney> (it came before the end of the list)
<Laney> (so my parser crashed)
 * willcooke reboots laney 
<qengho_> Laney: mine?
<willcooke> qengho_, btw - I read about someone flatpaking Cr. I'll find a  link if you haven't seen it yet.  Might be something to help (or not)
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-06-07 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> going to try to learn from Laney and make that list have some content :p
<seb128> • spent some more time working about fcitx/ibus integration with snaps, got them mostly working now
<seb128> • discussed ways to get translations working in snaps
<seb128> • some code reviews (u-s-d mostly)
<seb128> • sponsoring (n-m SRUs for Aron, libreoffice for Bjoern, ...)
<seb128> • NEW reviews
<seb128> • helped verifying xenial SRUs
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> EPARSEERROR
<seb128> but it's mostly fighting with snaps and some small things on the side
<seb128> lol
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<seb128> yw!
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark1
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-06-07 | Current topic: Sweet5hark1
<Sweet5hark1> - libreoffice snap bumped over last weeks snapshot, now includes fonts and a JRE, but no more weird /home/... paths
<Sweet5hark1> - 5.1.3 SRU/poppler rebuild for yakkety
<Sweet5hark1> - merged 5.2 beta1 deb from debian -- finished building, failed to upload because of dbgsym-foo
<Sweet5hark1> -> just switched that off for now, cant look at that later (hopefully)
<Sweet5hark1> - various upstream calls, review and coordination in the upstream ecosystem
<Sweet5hark1> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark1
<willcooke> Lets push for store inclusion by EOW - even with devmode
<Sweet5hark1> yep
<willcooke> nice one
<willcooke> thanks
<willcooke> #topic themuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-06-07 | Current topic: themuso
<willcooke> * Got PulseAudio 8.99.1 aka v9.0RC1 into the Ubuntu Audio dev pulse testing PPA, ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/pulse-testing, built for x86 and armhf. V9 will go into yakkety.
<willcooke> * Started working on merges for ALSA 1.1.1 now that its in Debian. We already have alsa-lib, but alsa-utils/plugins need merges.
<willcooke> * Got closer to fixing an issue with the accessibility profile manager indicator getting killed when switching profiles, will test tomorrow and will hopefully have it into yakkety by EOW.
<willcooke> * Started working on native support for multiple desktop environments in a11y-profile-manager. Still need to work out how to distinguish them in the installer, but have an idea from a while back that may work.
<willcooke> * More fixes to alsa driver daily snapshot builds.
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-06-07 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Implemented page logging in /var/log/cups/page_log, completely
<tkamppeter>   in pdftopdf filter, overtaking responsibility for PDF printers and also for
<tkamppeter>   some other filters where implementation would be too complicated.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2016: Guide students to get started with their projects
<tkamppeter> - Bugs
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> tkamppeter, I will reschedule our meeting today
<willcooke> not /for/ today though
<tkamppeter> OK.
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-06-07 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - Geoclue 2.0 migration
<willcooke> - LightDM refactoring to support Unity 8 cases better / fix some issues.
<willcooke> - Playing around with snappy + GNOME
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-06-07 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Thanks everyone, any one got news or things before we wrap?
 * desrt votes 'wrap' for prez
 * seb128 campains for meetxit
<qengho_> crunchy, not creamy!
 * willcooke subscribes to seb128s newsletter 
<willcooke> mexit FTW
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jun  7 15:56:55 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-06-07-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks everyone
<seb128> thanks!
<willcooke> attente, seb128, Laney - whaddya wanna do?  Quick SRU now, or proper SRU in 2 weeks (since attente is out next week)?
<seb128> up to attente
<seb128> he's the man in charge for g-s ;-)
<Sweet5hark1> Thunderbolt and lighning outside in the north and in the south but no rain right here: http://kachelmannwetter.com/de/regenradar/hamburg/
<attente> let me upload what i have.
<seb128> attente, to the archive? ;-)
<attente> and we can test that
<attente> no, just to the ppa :P
<seb128> hah
<seb128> did you get feedback from the previous version?
<attente> the history is mangled, but i can fix that later
<seb128> I have it here, no issue, but I didn't use it much
<seb128> I played with it a bit though
<attente> ok, that's re-assuring
<seb128> installed/started/removed debs
<seb128> same with snaps
<seb128> looked at some reviews and screenshots
<willcooke> desktoppers - please help testing this PPA ^
<seb128> seems to work fine
<seb128>  https://launchpad.net/~attente/+archive/ubuntu/gnome-software
<willcooke> desktoppers - https://launchpad.net/~attente/+archive/ubuntu/gnome-software
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> !
<Laney> attente: btw
<Laney> PK 1 is coming
<Laney> and with that we should be able to drop most (all?) of the aptd plugin
<Laney> which helps with your upstreaming
<attente> Laney: ok, thanks
<attente> is that going to get sru'd?
<Laney> haha
<Laney> nope
<Laney> good for y / 3.22+ though
<willcooke> attente, seb128 - shall I do a public call for testing on the PPA?
<attente> ok
<seb128> yes
<willcooke> kk, ta
<jbicha> Laney: was removing 10_desktop_shortcuts.patch intentional?
<jbicha> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/evolution/ubuntu/revision/390
<Laney> jbicha: does the thing have desktop actions?
<Laney> yes it does, and yes it was - those went upstream
<jbicha> ok, yes I see that they did...but not for 3.18 - I don't know how important it is to fix that
<Laney> I cherry-picked it :)
<Laney> you can actually see it in that very commit
<jbicha> thanks
 * Laney got scared
<jbicha> sorry about that, I didn't read close enough!
<willcooke> happyaron, three more travel reqs just came in :)
<seb128> willcooke, who is travelling that much? ;-)
<willcooke> :))
<Laney> O_O
<jbicha> attente: for your SRU, could you add
<jbicha> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-software/commit/?id=ad0ba3cbf2c8e059a69865e325d534266e643a11
<attente> jbicha: yeah, i can try. hope it applies cleanly
<seb128> what is that add folder?
<jbicha> it was backported to the 3.20 branch so it should
<jbicha> seb128: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=764437
<ubot5> Gnome bug 764437 in General "Adding application to app-folder is broken" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> yeah, I saw that thanks
<jbicha> I don't know if it's relevant for Unity or not
<seb128> I'm still unsure to understand what that feature is/does
<jbicha> it's almost an Easter Egg given how unobvious it is
<seb128> yeah, doesn't seem the most important issue to SRU to me
<seb128> that can be part of the 2.20.3 rebase
<seb128> 3.20.3
<jbicha> you know how GNOME Shell has those Utilities and Sundries folders? this is GNOME's GUI way of editing those folders and what shows up in them
<seb128> oh, ok
<seb128> now that you mention it
<seb128> I didn't even remember those ;-)
<seb128> if you want the fix SRUed please get a launchpad bug with the SRU info
<seb128> test case/impact/regression potential
<jbicha> sure
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> bbbbbbbbbbuuuuuuuuutttttttttttttooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnsssssssssssssssssssssssss
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/gtk320.png
<seb128> Laney, you got the new gtk under your control?
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> nicely done sir!
<Laney> I'm scared about trying actual applications
<Laney> oh and doing radiance
<Laney> :(
<seb128> enough fun for today, keep the remaining for another day!
<seb128> on that note...
<Laney> indeed
 * seb128 goes for some exercice, quite nice outsider, cooler than in that sunny room
<Laney> allotment time
<Laney> finger hurts -> climbing postponed until tomorrow
<seb128> enjoy!
<Laney> you too
<Laney> bye!
<willcooke> see you
<Laney> ah rass
<Laney> just found some bugs
<Laney> for another day!
<willcooke> lightning!
<willcooke> night all
<Sweet5hark1> wtf there was a tornado over my town today.
<Sweet5hark1> here is was sunshine, but 3 km from here apparently things got ... wild
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-06-08
<hikiko> hi
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<hikiko> hi seb128
<seb128> hey hikiko, how are you?
<hikiko> fine, you?
<TheMuso> Hey seb128, you're up early. :)
<seb128> hey TheMuso
<TheMuso> Hey hikiko.
<seb128> looks like it
<seb128> not pitti early though!
<sarnold> pitti early is way too early
<hikiko> hi TheMuso
<larsu> good morning everyone!
 * larsu is traveling to one of yours today
<seb128> hey larsu!
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> safe travel!
<larsu> I'm great thanks! I hope Toronto has as much sun as Berlin :)
<larsu> how are you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks, though a bit tired
<seb128> working on it through coffee though ;-)
<seb128> do you have any specific goal for the hackfest?
<larsu> seb128: not yet, no. I plan to be around and see what other people are working on
<larsu> and maybe help out a bit ;)
 * TheMuso -> EOD, later folks.
<didrocks> hey larsu, seb128
<didrocks> larsu: you won't be in Berling next week I guess then?
<larsu> morning didrocks! how are you?
<didrocks> larsu: I'm :) and you?
<larsu> I'll be back end of next week. are you coming?
<didrocks> Sunday to Wednesday
<larsu> nooooooo
<didrocks> so I guess it's a miss
<didrocks> :(
<didrocks> Julie was coming as well
<larsu> :'-(
<larsu> holiday?
<didrocks> no, work
<didrocks> but holidays for her, yeah :)
<larsu> well enjoy anyway. and come back soon!
<seb128> lut didrocks
<didrocks> larsu: hope to see you there soon :)
<larsu> such bad timing
<didrocks> and safe travel meanwhile
<didrocks> yeah… :(
<larsu> thanks! :)
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> seb128, sarnold_: I slept until 9, but that did me and my cold rather well :)
<seb128> hey pitti!
<seb128> seems like we reversed roles today
<seb128> glad to hear than your cold is getting better!
<seb128> oh, and good morning pitti ;-)
<didrocks> hey pitti
<pitti> bonjour didrocks !
<willcooke> o/
<Laney> ahoy!
<willcooke> morning Laney
<seb128> good morning u.k!
<seb128> how is the island today?
<willcooke> urgh, all the bitey insects were out last night
<Laney> sssssssunny
<Laney> just been planting some flowers
<Laney> seb128: why so early? ;-)
<Laney> .nl time
<Laney> it's in a different timezone to .fr right
<Sweet5hark> moin
<seb128> Laney, indeed!
<seb128> though a bit earlier than usual
<seb128> I was just awake and felt like I wouldn't manage to get back to sleep in the half an hour before the alarm clock
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark!
 * Sweet5hark had an "interesting eventing" yesterday. A tornado has hit my hometown. It missed my parents house by just some 300 meters ...
<willcooke> woah
<seb128> urg
<willcooke> everyone ok?
<seb128> tornados in Germany? wth
<pitti> weather has been crazy lately indeed :/ lots of floods in the south too
<Sweet5hark> I drove to their house to check (they are on vacation). And every road I wanted to take there was closed by the police and fireworkers -- that wasnt reassuring at all. When I finally found a way to sneak in the whole street was full of fireworkers sawing down trees and clearing damage ...
<seb128> did you manage to get to the house at the end?
<seb128> was it still standing?
<Sweet5hark> The house seems fine though. As said: A few hundred meters further, there was quite a bit of distruction. 1000 fireworkers had been in action. Here is how it looked for someone inside the storm: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=9&v=68_o_B0C4pI
<Sweet5hark> seb128: There wasnt any visible damage at all to the house. But the video above was filmed just maybe 500m from were the house is.
<pitti> ouch
<willcooke> happyaron, how did you get on with the nm stuff today?
<happyaron> willcooke: will send an email to seb for n-m/1.2.2 very quickly, and later today for the nm-applet
<happyaron> replying to oem chih's email atm
<willcooke> thx happyaron
<Sweet5hark> Tornado are apparently _very_ local phenomena. I was 5km from there in my flat, and while I heard thunder and saw the clouds in the north, there was not a single drop of rain -- it was even sunny. I can easily believe how people are careless when a tornado hit -- one is just to amazed at how fast it is happening.
<seb128> happyaron, hey, I got your mail, thanks, going to look into it in a bit
<happyaron> ty
<andyrock> morning all
<willcooke> hey andyrock
<seb128> back
<seb128> waouh, that was an epic fail
<Laney> uh oh
<seb128> I disabled glx in xorg.conf to try to reproduce a cogl segfault
<seb128> of course compiz didn't like that
<seb128> which is fine, I tried under wmaker
<seb128> well, first compiz didn't like it at the point that the session was sending me back to lightdm
<seb128> then I removed the config
<seb128> of course compiz screwed its config from the failed login
<seb128> no opengl plugin
<seb128> tried to dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ without luck
<seb128> with all that 15 minutes before I had to go for lunch
<seb128> long story short, some rm and ccsm and gsettings/dconf calls later I'm back from lunch with a working session
<seb128> did I miss anything? ;-)
<seb128> tjaalton, wasn't libinput possible to sync? I had a look and it seemed we only had one patch which was upstream now?
<tjaalton> seb128: no, we have two patches of our own
<tjaalton> which are not upstream yet
<seb128> tjaalton, k, I guess I got confused by your changelog entry since you don't summarize the remaining changes in the merge entry
<tjaalton> usually don't
<tjaalton> it's in git
<tjaalton> "refresh patches, drop .."
<tjaalton> would imply there still are patches :)
<seb128> yeah, good that I didn't do the sync, I was about to some days ago ;-)
<seb128> closing bug #1537793 though!
<ubot5> bug 1537793 in Snappy "Autoupdate should be less frequent and more randomly distributed" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1537793
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libinput/+bug/1587396
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1587396 in libinput (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to 1.3.1 from end of May" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<seb128> copy fail
<tjaalton> that was in the changelog
<tjaalton> maybe it's stuck in proposed still?
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> set it to fix commited :p
<seb128> tjaalton, sorry for the noise, and thanks for updating it!
<seb128> btw I saw on #debian-gnome that Debian reverted to not use libinput by default yet
<seb128> well that was some days ago
<seb128> does that stand?
<tjaalton> no, x-x-input-all still depends on libinput, but the config snippet order got changed
<seb128> the result is the same no?
<tjaalton> for now
<seb128> what was the motivation to switch?
<tjaalton> to libinput by default?
<seb128> I guess I didn't understand what they were saying
<seb128> I was under the impression that they changed the config back to not use libinput for touchpad by default in the session
<tjaalton> they had issues because there was a packaging bug in libinput (it didn't install the udev quirks)
<seb128> k, so that was just a bug and they went back on that change?
<tjaalton> but then upstream decided it makes sense to flip the config order because soon the default is to have only libinput installed (not yet in debian) and then if you really want to use synaptics/evdev you can
<tjaalton> and wacom to
<tjaalton> too
<tjaalton> just that x-x-i-all hasn't been modified to not install the other drivers yet
<tjaalton> from what I can tell
<seb128> I see
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I'm still trying to get an opinion about which one we should prefer
<seb128> the Debian discussion suggested that they still somewhat considered libinput to not be mature/tested enough
<tjaalton> well we still don't have a way to configure it..
<tjaalton> and since that's not coming in 16.10 then our x-x-i-all will at least recommend the other drivers too
<seb128> k
<seb128> well the way to config coming or not is part of the reason why I try to determine if we need libinput or can safefly wait
<seb128> if there were strong reasons we should switch that would give some more priority to the u-c-c work
<desrt> In today's chapter of the story, Allison finds herself taking a short time-out in the middle of the day, to travel to the airport.  There, she will meet an old friend.
<desrt> good morning, all :)
<pitti> hey Allison!
<pitti> desrt: btw, I'd really think it's easier to just push a tag to https://github.com/desrt/systemd-shim/ and get a release tarball this way, unless you object (I can do that myself)
<desrt> ya.  please do.
<desrt> i've really really stopped caring :)
<pitti> ack
<pitti> desrt: I mostly did too, but for the courtesy of Debian
<pitti> desrt: ack, https://github.com/desrt/systemd-shim/releases → pretty convenient thingy
<pitti> gosh, I forgot how to import a new upstream version into bzr-buildpackage
<pitti> oh, got it
<attente> seb128: hey, sorry about this. i don't really have a lot of confidence in the rebase, so i just uploaded to the ppa the delta with just the fixes
<seb128> attente, hey, nothing to be sorry about!
<seb128> did you get specific negative feedback on the rebase?
<seb128> or did you notice regressions?
<seb128> or it's just complex/quite some changes so you are unsure about it?
<willcooke> seb128, attente - does that make this moot:  https://plus.google.com/+WillCooke/posts/719SEcKwCvC
<attente> seb128: the complexity. i found that sometimes it can't detect whether a snap was already installed properly, but i think it's a snapd problem
<attente> willcooke: call for testing should still be useful, but yeah, the changes are small enough that i'm less afraid of a regressino
<willcooke> attente, but it's not the 3.20.2 rebase now right? Just the other fixes?
<attente> willcooke: correct. still on 3.20.1
<willcooke> oki, I will update the post accordingly, thx
<willcooke> attente, and thanks for making the call :)
<attente> sorry about that
<willcooke> attente, aint no thing
<willcooke> attente, you still want to do the call for testing or can we just go to proposed?
<attente> think we can just go to proposed. it still has to wait a week there, right?
<willcooke> attente, actually - another plan - could we keep the rebase PPA for testing and create another one just for the fixes which we can sru now?  i.e. straight in to propsed?
<willcooke> seb128,  ^
<attente> yeah, we could do that
<seb128> willcooke, attente, having the rebase in the ppa makes sense, unsure if we need another ppa/space for the SRU, we could do debdiff on a bug or email for sponsoring
<Laney> there's already a bzr branch for it
<seb128> attente, you just won a volunteer sponsors who seems to know where things are ;-)
<Laney> it's a normal branch
<seb128> I'm sure it is
<attente> but the changes are all on the git.gnome.org branch
<seb128> I'm a bit confused on how all that work
<seb128> the vcs is outdated compared to the archive
<seb128> which I guess is because robert doesn't know about/use the bzr branch
<Laney> Vcs-Bzr has it
<seb128> read what I wrote
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/3.20.1+git20160426.1.a976144-ubuntu-xenial-0ubuntu2
<seb128> is missing
<seb128> at least
<seb128> didn't check more
<attente> i'm uncertain how the debdiff is supposed to work either. don't we need to upload a orig.tar.xz?
<Laney> don't be rude
<Laney> It's out of date, but not because it's confusing
<Laney> in that respect the package is standard
<Laney> from attente's side it's a make distcheck of the branch to upload then merge this tarball into bzr and push that somewhere to be reviewed
<seb128> sorry, didn't meant to be rude
<Laney> np!
<seb128> your comment seemed a bit orthogonal to what I was saying though
<seb128> we might want a ppa to test that SRU or not still
<seb128> probably not I would said if it's a safe one
<seb128> also I can't be bothered to create a sru branch
<seb128> I tend to do SRUs by diff+dput
<seb128> but if somebody wants to do that I'm not going to say anything against it
<Laney> you were talking about how to get the package to upload it
<seb128> oh, also I was not joking about the fact that I would appreciate if you could help attente/sponsor it for him
<Laney> it's already in bzr so using that seems to make sense
<Laney> ok
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> yeah, I though the vcs had moved on for yakkety
<seb128> but apparently nto
<seb128> we should probably fix that though
 * Laney just did GET https://launchpadlibrarian.net/263245608/gnome-software_3.20.1+git20160426.1.a976144-ubuntu-xenial-0ubuntu1_3.20.1+git20160426.1.a976144-ubuntu-xenial-0ubuntu2.diff.gz | zcat | patch -p1; debcommit -r; bzr push :parent
<seb128> hacker skillz :-)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> attente, btw what was that scheme handler issue mentioned during the meeting?
<jbicha> Laney: bzr add
<Laney> aaaaaaaah you got me
<Laney> jbicha is the new work police I see
<Laney> I push --overwrited it
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I clearly didn't pay enough attention :p
<seb128> jbicha, hey, and thanks for catching that one ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, thanks for the nm-applet 3g icon fix ... do you plan to commit that upstream as well, or is ubuntu specific? (it seems you commited the first version to git but not the updated one)
<jbicha> attente: how difficult would it be to get bug 1590115 in for this sru?
<ubot5> bug 1590115 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Adding app to app folders is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1590115
<attente> jbicha: i didn't realize there were two commits to cherry-pick there
<attente> it looks ok though
<jbicha> yeah I thought there was only one at first but it needs both to fully work
<Trevinho> pitti: hey, do you happen to know who sets the ID_INPUT* env in input devices nowadays?
<Trevinho> pitti: as I'm running an lxc where these envs aren't set, while they are in the host...
<pitti> Trevinho: it's an udev builtin
<Trevinho> pitti: mh, so... mh, no way to get these inside the lxc (where I guess udev doesn't run)...
<pitti> Trevinho: remember, no udev in LXC containers
<pitti> but I thought that /dev gets bind-mounted from the host, doesn't it?
<Trevinho> pitti: eh, that's the thing :)
<Trevinho> pitti: it does, but still
<Trevinho> pitti: see what i get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17117221/
<Trevinho> same if I query /dev/input/mouse*
<pitti> Trevinho: ah, no /run/udev/data bind mount in the container, I figure
<pitti> doing that might do the trick
<Trevinho> pitti: I tried, but I think it didn't work
<Trevinho> let me check again
<pitti> but yeah, don't try to do hardware in containers
<Trevinho> thanks
<pitti> unless that's just for convenient local testing, then this might work
<Trevinho> pitti: well, I don't do harwdare, but in unity8 and (X I believe) these IDs are used to check the kind of the device
<pitti> right
<pitti> Trevinho: I just thought unity8 wasn't a thing that anyone would try and run in a standard container
<pitti> Trevinho: for those I think it's easier to enable udev in the container
<pitti> it's running in lxd containers already
<pitti> and for lxc, you need to make /sys read-write
<willcooke> attente, seb128 - sorry, was in a meeting and didnt follow the discussion about g-s.  So we're going to upload the new version without the rebase as an SRU now?
<seb128> yes
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<seb128> yw!
<Trevinho> pitti: well, I'm able to properly run it from the container... It's just that unity8 checks wheter there are touch or pointer devices. And depending on that it shows or hides the cursors, or adapts the interface... So it's just doing some parsing, not much more
<pitti> Trevinho: this is "classic" LXC, not LXD?
<Trevinho> pitti: it seems I can't mout the /run/udev though... For some unknow reason. maybe becaus it's not filled
<Trevinho> pitti: yeah... I probably should have done an lxd then?
<pitti> Trevinho: you need to do that from the config file, you can't do this from inside the container
<Trevinho> As I was just used to the classic container, so I didn't change my workflow
<pitti> you need to bind-mount the host's dir
<Trevinho> pitti: yeah, sure... but when doing it lxc doens't start
<Trevinho> maybe because /run is something filled later?
<pitti> hm, perhaps (I've never tried this)
<Trevinho> lxc.hook.mount might help
<Trevinho> or.. .lxc.hook.pre-mount ?
<willcooke> seb128, attente  - updated the G+ post
<seb128> willcooke, thanks
<Trevinho> pitti: so... the thing is that /run is mounted as tmpfs on /run... Then I should mount this after it has been created, and it doesn't seem trivial
<Trevinho> I see if I can get some info from Stephane
<pitti> Trevinho: indeed; simpler to figure out how to mount /sys read-write so that udev starts, or use lxd
<Trevinho> pitti: I see thanks
<Trevinho> pitti: I managed to do it in two steps, and it works... Thanks a lot
<attente> seb128: what should the sru bug be about?
<seb128> attente, which one?
<seb128> similar to the previous SRU
<seb128> one line by changeset with a bug reference
<seb128> and each corresponding bug having the standard SRU info
<seb128> impact/test case/regression potential
<attente> seb128: do you think it matters much that the diff is still rather large? it's almost 3000 lines...
<seb128> oh, that SRU!
<seb128> for that one get a bug "update to 3.20.3 stable version"
<attente> yeah ;)
<attente> oh. no. not doing that...
<seb128> in addition of selected/specific fixes you want to mention
<attente> ok. i'll just do one for the specific fixes. i'm not sure why the debdiff is so large actually...
<attente> like there's a giant aclocal diff
<seb128> that's fine
<seb128> just look at the code changes
<seb128> but either the changes are covered by the different issues you list
<seb128> or you have a "<something that justify random changes>"
<seb128> like rebase on current stable
<seb128> or whatever you did
<seb128> with a specific bug for that part of the changes
 * seb128 goes for some exercice, be back in an hour or so
<attente> seb128: hey, can you take a look at this to make sure it's ok? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1590508
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1590508 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "SRU more minor fixes to GNOME Software" [Undecided,New]
<tafb2>  can anyone help me install ddrescue-gui on ubuntu 16.04? I'm having real troubles :(
<seb128> attente, ideally you would use specific bugs for the issues which have ones, like the rating
<seb128> bug #1581938
<ubot5> bug 1581938 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Calculated review score is lower on Ubuntu 16.04 than on Ubuntu 14.04" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581938
<seb128> attente, but yeah, looks good otherwise
<attente> ah, ok
<attente> thanks seb128
<seb128> yw
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-06-09
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> bonjour seb128!
<seb128> wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: much better, thanks!
<seb128> great!
<didrocks> hey seb128, pitti
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> seb128, did you and robert_ancell meet yet?
<willcooke> erm, github down for anyone else?
<pitti> willcooke: confirmed
<pitti> was still working 30 mins ago
<willcooke> pitti, thx
<pitti> https://status.github.com/ says "all operational", though
<willcooke> yeah, that loads for me too
<willcooke> but is lies
<pitti> but the graphs clearly say otherwise :)
<pitti> (the spike/drop at the end)
<willcooke> this is where it turns out the "All systems operational" is just a PNG
<willcooke> ;)
<willcooke> evening robert_ancell
<willcooke> robert_ancell, just going on the school run, brb
<willcooke> pitti, back now
<willcooke> github that is
<robert_ancell> willcooke, so the schoolrun didn't take 1min?
<robert_ancell> Are you homeschooling your kids?
<willcooke> back
<willcooke> robert_ancell, @ home school - hell no.
<willcooke> :)
<robert_ancell> seb128, back yet?
<didrocks> willcooke: it was temporary (on gh issue)
<didrocks> willcooke: just at the time I was pushing some code, ofc! :)
<willcooke> didrocks, lol, of course :)
<didrocks> omg, it's me /o\
<didrocks> ;)
<Laney> HI
<didrocks> hey Laney
<willcooke> morning Laney
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<robert_ancell> seb128, willcooke, hangout?
<seb128> if you want
<Laney> what up
<robert_ancell> I think it will be faster
<willcooke> seb128, robert_ancell - https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/will?authuser=0
<robert_ancell> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/will?authuser=1
<robert_ancell> whoops, wrong paste
<seb128> robert_ancell, willcooke, I'm coming, google is just giving me the 2fa finger
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> meow seb128
<Laney> alright
<seb128> using your new outside desk? ;-)
<Laney> going to work on a 3.20 pkg in a minute
<Laney> oho
<Laney> it looks colder today
<seb128> here too
<Laney> how are you?
<Laney> good hangout?
<seb128> I just closed a bit the windows
<seb128> good!
<seb128> woke up early, had time to morning catchup and then to go out for coffee before the hangout
<seb128> yeah, summary is that we are going to do moar snaps!
<robert_ancell> seb128, willcooke bug 1590679
<ubot5> bug 1590679 in Snappy "Apps can't own session bus names (unity7 interface)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1590679
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks
<willcooke> thanks robert_ancell
<willcooke> night
<robert_ancell> bye
<Laney> attente: is there a mir patch needed for gtk 3.20?
<seb128> willcooke, triaged it and asked for input from tyhicks and jdstrand
<willcooke> thank you!
 * Laney eyes lcy01
<Sweet5hark1> whoa, Microsoft just forked FreeBSD -- and non-hostile at that.
<willcooke> Sweet5hark1, blimey!
<ogra_> non-hostile ? how evil of them !
<pitti> Laney: still that effing Python bug (bug 1584147)
<ubot5> bug 1584147 in cloud-images "cloud-init hangs on boot as Python waits for sufficient randomness to start" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1584147
<pitti> Laney: fortunately at least half of the fix landed upstream yesterday
<Laney> pitti: oh right, I thought you worked around this
<Laney> why is it only lcy?
<pitti> Laney: because that's the one which fails to build adt images in 95% of the cases
<pitti> Laney: "my" adt images have booted before and thus have a /var/blabla/random_seed thingy
<pitti> but as lcy01 mostly times out on create-image, it uses the standard cloud images which don't have a pre-existing random_seed
<pitti> (for good reasons :) )
 * Laney cries
<Laney> pitti: thanks for the info
<mdeslaur> anybody know why xenial shows a muted volume notification when I get to lightdm, and right after logging in?
<pitti> Laney: life is fun, isn't it :-/
<seb128> mdeslaur, no ... is that new? plain xenial? or using unity8 overlay?
<mdeslaur> seb128: plain xenial, since I upgraded my wily laptop to xenial last week, I get those when I get to lightdm, and when my session opens
<mdeslaur> seb128: none of my volumes are muted
<mdeslaur> I'm not sure why it's appearing
<seb128> unsure, tedg might have an idea?
<ogra_> no pulse in the lightdm session =
<ogra_> ?
<seb128> well, it's not doing it for me and that's the first time I saw it reported
<seb128> new indicator displays notifications on devices changes though
<seb128> like if you connect an headset
<seb128> so I wonder if there is some kind of device change event on mdeslaur's system?
<ogra_> must be that /usr/bin/nsa-listen-on-mic service that blocks the audio device ;)
<mdeslaur> haha :)
<ogra_> check if other security team members see it too ;)
<mdeslaur> they'll be pretty disappointed to record me farting and badly singing along to a taylor swift song
<ogra_> lol
<seb128> mdeslaur, best to ask xavigarcia he's on #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> he's maintaining indicator-sound nowadays I think
<mdeslaur> seb128: ok, thanks
<dgadomski> hello everyone
<dgadomski> do you know if there are any chances that bug 1314587 is going to be fixed?
<ubot5> bug 1314587 in unity (Ubuntu) "Windows slow/stall/freeze when minimizing/restoring/etc in Unity 7 (14.04 and 14.10)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1314587
<ogra_> definitely not for 14.10
<willcooke> dgadomski, not likely, but maybe Trevinho can comment when he's online ^  (he's at a sprint though)
<dgadomski> thanks willcooke, Trevinho: I would appreciate your feedback on this
<seb128> dgadomski, can you reproduce? is that still an issue in 16.04?
<dgadomski> seb128: unfortunately I can't, I also wasn't able to reproduce it myself with 14.04
<seb128> k, what I though
<seb128> it would probably be fixed if it was easy to trigger/work on
<dgadomski> I will keep trying with some different configurations
<Trevinho> hey dgadomski
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<dgadomski> Trevinho: o/
<Trevinho> hey seb128
<Trevinho> how is going?
<seb128> Trevinho, good! how is Canada? having fun at the hackfest?
<Trevinho> seb128: I'm enjoying canada a lot
<Trevinho> seb128: unexected north america.... :-)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> first time there?
<Trevinho> seb128: I've been in Toronto before, but I've to admit that French people did the right thing here :-D
<seb128> :-)
<Trevinho> I mean, quebec area has that european touch which make me feel more at home
<seb128> I like Montréal better as well
<Trevinho> seb128: have you been to Quebéc too?
<seb128> no
<Trevinho> (city)
<Trevinho> eh, that's reaaallly nice. Tiny, but nice.
<Trevinho> well, not so tiny... But old city is
<seb128> one for next time then!
<Trevinho> seb128: as for the sprint, going well... Getting busy too. I expect this cycle to be full of stuff
<qengho> Has anyone seen a machine lose its link route (but preserve default route!) on DHCP expiration and re-lease?
<willcooke> qengho, link route as in layer 2?
 * willcooke googles link route 
<willcooke> ohh
<willcooke> the 127.0.0.0/8 route
<willcooke> erk
<qengho> willcooke: like, the locally-connected network is Foo. No IP routing to be done, just dump on the wire.
<qengho> $ route -n; echo -e \\ncompare to\\n; route -n |grep -v ^[123456789]
<qengho> Not a Desktop thing. I'll take this elsewhere.
<Trevinho> dgadomski: mh, I'm not seeing that issue I've to say...
<willcooke> qengho, are you using ip v6 at all?
<dgadomski> Trevinho: can you think of any useful logs that an affected user could provide to shed more light on it?
<Trevinho> dgadomski: is the way to replicate the bug still the same?
<dgadomski> I believe so, ues
<dgadomski> s/ues/yes
<Trevinho> dgadomski: also is unity running fully accelerated to you, right?
<Trevinho>  for being sure /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Trevinho> or ~/.cache/upstart/unity7.log
<dgadomski> Trevinho: I need to ask for this data
<dgadomski> Trevinho: is there anything else that could be useful to ask for at this point?
<desrt> http://imgur.com/5lpQZJ1
<Laney> tasty
<Laney> the people or the food?
<Laney> shan't say
<pitti> desrt: give them a hug from me!
<pitti> . o O { am I the only one who finds it crazy to do work IRC on a phone in a restaurant? }
<desrt> pitti: attente says "that was horrible"
<larsu> hi pitti!
<larsu> hi Laney!
<attente> lol i didn't know
<seb128> hey desrt, larsu, attente
<larsu> hi seb128!
<larsu> Toronto \o/
<Laney> hi there
<Laney> hmm that hackfest
<Laney> it's not too late for me to go
<Laney> brb
<larsu> ya Laney, come!
<desrt> Laney: come!!!
<seb128> larsu, sorry but I've to be with Trevinho on this one, he picked Montreal :p
<Trevinho> ahah
<larsu> yeah wrong choice, clearly
<larsu> no Keg, for one
<Trevinho> larsu: there's Keg
<desrt> keg!
<Trevinho> larsu: close to the hotel too...
<larsu> Trevinho: not the good one ;)
<desrt> Trevinho: there is no keg mansion
<seb128> there is a "kek" here
<Trevinho> hee
<larsu> haha
<Laney> key encryption key
<seb128> but yeah, the keg mansion is nice
<seb128> I've to say
<Trevinho> Well, not sure it was the right one... but... well it was good http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7268/27404668711_54c29605b7_b.jpg
<Laney> it's a hard life this sprinting lark
<larsu> Trevinho: the food is probably just as good - the one in Toronto is just at a really nice location
<Laney> larsu: what are you hackfesting on?
<Laney> thought you were out of gtk stuff these days
<Trevinho> larsu: ah, i've seen a pic, yeah.. it seems nice
<Trevinho> so bad I missed it when I was there
<Trevinho> some people is travelling there after sprint, though
<Trevinho> well, after grand prix
<larsu> grand prix?
<Trevinho> Yes, there's the F1 grand prix on Sunday here
<larsu> ah, F1
<larsu> meh :)
 * Trevinho not attending it... but there are Ferrai guys in the hotel with us
<Trevinho> Ferrari*
<didrocks> between football and italians, I don't know where to go those days to escape sport discussion…
<didrocks> "the horror begins"
<Trevinho> didrocks: no worries... We'll have to discuss a lot during this European cup... :-)
<Trevinho> or maybe not... We've just a shitty team since some years
<didrocks> see, it begins…
<Trevinho> seb128: are you already ready for tomorrow night?
<Trevinho> didrocks: i wouldn't have done... :_)
<didrocks>  /o\
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> lalalala
<Trevinho> if... you didn't remember
<seb128> Trevinho, easy warm up round
<Trevinho> seb128: easy... The easiest are the hardest
<seb128> yeah, let's see
 * Trevinho imagines Seb with the french flag make up
<didrocks> he has to support 2 teams now though!
<ogra_> didrocks, just take a vacation in the US ... (then you can instead experience the copa america)
 * didrocks press F5 on https://github.com/ubuntu/snappy-playpen/wiki/Known-issues and see that seb did the work I was planning to do :)
<didrocks> ogra_: I'm not *that* desperate :)
<ogra_> he
<ogra_> h
<qengho> willcooke: no global v6 addresses, though v6 link is everywhere. It's v4 that's missing on re-lease.
<seb128> didrocks, that would be 3, forgot germany :p though .nl didn't qualify for the euro this time
<seb128> didrocks, :-)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, dholbach pinged me about it, there is probably a bit more to add
<seb128> ok, time for grab something to eat and enjoy a bit the nice weather
<seb128> have a nice evening desktopers!
<willcooke> cheers seb128!
<seb128> bye
<Laney> laters from me too
<willcooke> night Laney
<willcooke> and with that... away
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-06-10
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> hey pitti, happy friday! how are you?
<pitti> seb128: très bien, merci ! et toi ?
<seb128> ça va bien, merci !
<flocculant> morning pitti seb128
<seb128> hey flocculant
<seb128> pitti trying to unblock y-proposed things it seems ;-)
<pitti> seb128: yeah, my morning round through excuses.html, arguing with britney :)
 * pitti is heavily annoying mvo about snapd too
 * pitti hugs mvo
<seb128> what did he broke? ;-)
<mvo> hahaha
 * mvo hugs pitti
<pitti> seb128: oh, I was just wondering if I can help him to get some more green on http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/s/snapd/ :)
<seb128> ah :-)
<mvo> lets say yakkety is a bit on the unstable side still ;)
<mvo> AKA "nothing-works"
<seb128> mvo, is there known issues with snapd on yakkety? just asking because robert_ancell had some problem with fonts in snap and asked if there are differences between xenial and yakkety (I don't think it's a snap issue he's having, more that our desktop snaps somehow rely on the host depends, but asking in case)
<mvo> seb128: snapd is *exactly* the same, however in adt on yakkety we get all sorts of strange errors. and in xenial its quite happy
<seb128> k
<seb128> mvo, yeah, I know snapd is the same, the toolchain it builds on is not though
<seb128> so you never know
<seb128> also the host lists might have different versions
<Laney> moin moinoinoin
<pitti> hey heyheyhey Laney!
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> how is the gtk css fest going?
<Laney> ppppppppppppretty good
<Laney> mmm
<Laney> I installed 3.20 and the new theme at like 18.10 last night
<seb128> the channel is pretty quiet since you spent you day in the gtk cave :p
<Laney> see what happens when I boot with it
 * Laney hasn't turned that machine on yet
<seb128> spend your days*
<seb128> k
<Laney> scared
<Laney> EXCITED
<seb128> hehe
<Laney> how are you?
<seb128> go for it, press the power button!
<seb128> good, it's friday and weather is nice ;-)
<seb128> though they forecast rain starting this w.e and for the next week :-/
<willcooke> hey ho
<seb128> hey willcooke!
<willcooke> Starting to think this cold is actually hay fever
<willcooke> :((
<seb128> :-(
<willcooke> Never suffered from it before
<davmor2> willcooke: any rapeseed nearby?
<willcooke> davmor2, ahh, yes.  Loads
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/billions-of-pounds-taken-out-of-the-british-economy-amid-fears-of-brexit-a7069786.html
<seb128> crazy world
<davmor2> willcooke: rapeseed is more potent than most pollen so it might be that, just grab some one a day hayfever tablets from your supermarket of choice should start suppressing it after 30 minutes or so if it is
<willcooke> davmor2, ta - might as well try it
<hikiko> is it possible to create a ppa with 2 different programs? eg a compiz and a unity branch?
<seb128> hikiko, hey, sure, you upload whatever you want in a ppa
<seb128> it's a small archive
<seb128> you never used those?
<hikiko> I tried to make one last week...
<hikiko> but it was for 1 package only
<seb128> you never used any as an user?
<seb128> anyway, yes you can upload the packages you want
<seb128> like the CI train silos usually include sets
<seb128> when Trevinho does a landing he includes compiz/unity/bamf/...
<hikiko> seb128, are there any instructions on how to create 1 from scratch for noobs?
<hikiko> the other time I just pressed create packaging recipe but this way I couldn't add extra files I think
<hikiko> extra branches*
<seb128> dunno how to use that launchpad feature
<seb128> I usually build packages and dput
<seb128> hikiko, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<hikiko> I'll do the same then :) thanks a lot seb128
<seb128> yw!
<andyrock> morning all
<seb128> hey andyrock, happy friday! how are you?
<andyrock> hey seb128 ready to leave Stockholm
<seb128> oh, nice
<seb128> for good? or just for the summer holidays?
<andyrock> I'm still deciding
<seb128> k
<pitti> Laney: hmm, lcy01 now repeatedly times out for ssh on xenial images
<pitti> Laney: this cloud drives me nuts..
<seb128> andyrock, where do you go next? back home for the summer?
<andyrock> seb128: few days in London than back home than I don't know :D
<seb128> k
<seb128> enjoy London!
<Laney> pitti: bah!
<Laney> what's different about this one?
<Laney> different DC/version of openstack/something?
<pitti> no idea yet, just saw the worker failure emails, and mvo asked about why snapd still is running
<Laney> I mean lcy01 vs lgw01
<Laney> seems much more flaky in general
<pitti> it is, yes
<Laney> doh
<pitti> Laney: hm, that might actually be snapd's fault
<Laney> white titlebars, weird
<pitti> the initial boot works, but ssh is dead after installing the test deps
<pitti> or wait, it's not even getting that far
<pitti> but why does in only affect snapd
<Laney> and are these all snapd?
<seb128> snapcrap!
<pitti> [[0;32m  OK  [0m] Started OpenBSD Secure Shell server.
<pitti> in console-log
<pitti> and yet ssh fails
<Laney> [[0;1;31mFAILED[0m] Failed to start Raise network interfaces.
<pitti> oh, that would be it
<Laney> sounds bad indeed ;-)
<pitti> ubuntu/ubuntu-xenial-16.04-beta2-amd64-server-20160322-disk1.img
<pitti> it's not like this is a recnet image
<pitti> this installs a new kernel
<pitti> maybe this triggers update-grub and removes cloud-init's net.ifnames=0 or whatnot
<pitti> right, affects other packages too, it's xenial/lcy01 in general
<pitti> wait, *beta2*??
<pitti> lgw has ubuntu/ubuntu-xenial-daily-i386-server-20160606.1-disk1.img
<Laney> haha
<Laney> i thought you were expecting that
<Laney> from the lack of reaction
<pitti> yeah, all our recent tests use the beta2 image, WTF -- tehre' subuntu/ubuntu-xenial-16.04-amd64-server-20160516.1-disk1.img
<pitti> ah, I know why
<pitti> | name                       | ubuntu/ubuntu-xenial-16.04-beta2-amd64-server-20160322-disk1.img |
<pitti> | updated                    | 2016-05-23T15:19:20Z                                             |
<pitti> lies!
<pitti> so it considers that newer than the 0516 one
<pitti> | created                    | 2016-05-23T15:18:49Z                                             |
<pitti> that actually, but same value
<pitti> I suppose I'll create a custom xenial image on lcy01 to work around that
<pitti> ... if it lets me, that is *sigh*
<Laney> hikiko / andyrock: Where does the colour used to draw titlebars come from?
<Laney> my new gtk breaks non-csd titlebars (they get white)
<hikiko> mmm marco knows that... let me get a look Laney
<hikiko> Laney, check the panel/PanelMenuView.cpp
<hikiko> and unity-shared/DecorationStyle.h maybe
<hikiko> this has the rendering though, maybe you need PanelController.cpp too (that's where the panel operations start from)
<Laney> the panel is actually right, it's window titlebars
<hikiko> oh sorry
<Laney> DecorationStyle looks good though
<hikiko> in unity-shared we have all the settings
<hikiko> UnityWindowStyle maybe?
<hikiko> sorry I've never done gtk stuff...
<Laney> it's okay
<Laney> thought you might know this, no worries
<Laney> will poke or wait for marcoooOOOOOoooooOOoooooooooo
<pitti> mvo, Laney: looking better now, I see e. g. gvfs test survived the reboot
<pitti> mvo: hah, and http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-snapd is in tests
<Laney> pitti: nice, you got an image built?
<pitti> Laney: yeah
<pitti> (one amd64, one i386)
<Laney> nice
<pitti> but from this case I'm unsure what to learn from it and improve
<pitti> I kind of have to trust the "created:" stamps, there's no obvious way how I can sort by image name only
<pitti> anyway, the "ssh timed out" worker failures should hopefully stop now (a few of stragglers probably still come, though)
<pitti> seb128: do you know if anyone is working on the poppler transition?
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_output_notest.txt still has an awful lot of broken packages
<seb128> pitti, I doubt it
<seb128> typical robert_ancell cowboy start of transition
<seb128> to be fair he reuploaded rebuild of rdepends
<seb128> but that's probably entangled with some other transition
<seb128> gdal it seems
<pitti> all "depends: poppler" on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#poppler are valid candidates
<pitti> so gdal indeed
<pitti> all these are valid candidates too, though
<pitti> and so is gl2ps
<pitti> tinyxml2 too
<pitti> gosh, how did this get so entangled
<seb128> seems like it needs octave
<seb128> Not considered
<seb128> Depends: octave glpk (not considered)
<seb128> Depends: octave suitesparse (not considered)
<seb128> goes to suiteparse it seems
<seb128> which might need to main promotion
<pitti> seb128: ah indeed, thanks for spotting
<seb128> yw
<pitti> libmetis5 is in main
<pitti> err, what
<pitti> rmadison says universe, apt-cache says main
<pitti> ah, it was on component-mismatches this morning, I think
<seb128> so already fixed?
<pitti> hm, so how can stuff depend on the new suitesparse if that never built
<pitti> no, it's back to universe, it apparnetly was mis-NEWed or whatever
<seb128> it built for some reason
<seb128> it's built, just not installable
<pitti> oh right, built, but not installable
<pitti> effing "build aginst universe"
<pitti> "but this makes things soo much easier" :/
<pitti> thanks, so that's it
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> "progress" they said, right?
<seb128> well, to be fair without universe it would be depwait
<seb128> which isn't much different
<seb128> well, I guess it would block other things that picked the binaries at build
<seb128> but it would still be the same MIR needed
<ximion> Laney: is it okay to prepare a new patch for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream-glib/+bug/1576780 which breaks the stock icons support again (as it was before) and attach it?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1576780 in appstream-glib (Ubuntu Xenial) "Needs to implement the full DEP-11 icon spec for compatibility with 3rd-party repos" [Medium,Fix committed]
<Laney> hi ximion
<ximion> hughsie has fixed the actual bug in GNOME Software, but it's a pretty invasive change and I am not sure if it's easy to backport - it would definitely be a bit more risky
<Laney> you want to revert the change?
<ximion> no, I will just break loading stock icons again ^^
<ximion> GS has a bug ahich makes it fail to load stock icons and the immediately ignores the app, which leads to the regression in that bug report
<ximion> ahich -> which
<Laney> I remember
<Laney> why would it be okay to expose that bug again?
<ximion> previously, nobody noticed the bug, because asglib itself failed to load stock icons, so no stock icons where there to trigger the GS bug. I fixed that bug by implementing full DEP-11 compatibility for icons, and accidetally triggered the GS bug that way :P
<ximion> if I stop loading stock icons, the GS bug won't be triggered, and GS will simply load the icons from the appstream iconcache, which are guaranteed to be there
<ximion> the alternative would be fixing the GS issue, which is more invasive
<ximion> drawback of not fixing the GS bug is that GS will never show the correctly-themed icons in the overview in case someone decides to change the default icon-theme
<ximion> which isn't the case at time anyway, since this is already broken
<Laney> what if a repository wants to have stock and not cached icons?
<ximion> then they are screwed
<ximion> but the AppStream spec disallows that anyway
<ximion> and they are screwed already, because this is broken in Xenial anyway
<Laney> haha
<ximion> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-software/commit/?id=f457dae6560799c3cd8ec9a738c0504547231d4e
<ximion> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-software/commit/?id=6dc4e947835052f0a8e3e5bf35d17c0f78a23f4d
<ximion> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-software/commit/?id=785f06d4acc6e14bf78ac479a1970bd19a172c55
<ximion> for the patches needed to fix this in GS
<ximion> hughsie decided to refactor all of the icon-loading :P
<Laney> I remember
<Laney> ok, attach away
<ximion> my first patch which breaks a feature intentionally :D
<ximion> Laney: do I need to bump the version number?
<ximion> (I guess so)
<Laney> yes
 * Laney broke unity
 * Laney wins/loses
<Laney> ttttttttthunder
<willcooke> Laney, \o/
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> didn't break unity, it's an abi break in compiz(?)
<Laney> i built unity on yakkety and installed it on a system with xenial's compiz
<Trevinho> Hello people
<willcooke> like magic, Trevinho appears
<willcooke> morning Trevinho
<Trevinho> Laney: ah.... So you  broke something! Welcome to the club
<Trevinho> hi willcooke
<Trevinho> Laney: as far I remember there has been no abi break yet....
<davmor2> Laney: man and you didn't even get to the "Caaaaaaaaats HO!"
<pitti> Laney: *grumble* suuure! now that xenial is fixed, lcy01 wets its pants on the yakkety images..
 * pitti declares this a post-weekend problem
<Laney> Trevinho: well unity built on y breaks against x's compiz
 * Laney just upgraded compiz for now
<Laney> didn't actually get to test my fix yet though
<Laney> Trevinho: going to need your help next week on 3.20 stuff though if you have time please
<Trevinho> Laney: ok, what you need just to be prepared?
<Laney> Trevinho: it breaks the background
<Laney> so some nautilus problem
<Laney> or so
<Laney> IIRC I tried nautilus 3.20 and that didn't fix it
<Trevinho> Laney: mh, thre was some changes in that from muktupavels IIRC on that
<Laney> also would be good to have a backup person for random theme problems too
<Laney> there's bound to be issues there
<Laney> anyways will upload it to ppa later today
<Trevinho> Laney: ah... and also that change broke the API yeah....
<Trevinho> well, the ABI
<Laney> if this titlebar thing isn't fixed then i might need help there
<Trevinho> Laney: I can helop in theme too... but I'm getting busy :)
<Laney> bah
<Laney> well maybe just the unity stuff at first :P
<Trevinho> Laney: this was the change http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/0.9.12/revision/4013
<Laney> oops
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/ohdear.png
<Laney> going to poke a bit more today
<Laney> otherwise will ask for help next week
 * Laney needs to go to shop now and get sim card cut to a nano sim
 * Laney is too scared to do it himself
<Laney> brb
<pitti> Laney: I was scared too, but there's actually quite some tolerance
<pitti> I just cut it with a normal pair of scissors, has worked fine ever since
<pitti> you just can't put it back into the old phone then :)
<Trevinho> Laney: mh, ok... Andrea also changed something, but probably I'lll have to redo the unity ccs
<Laney> Trevinho: hopefully just the selectors
<Laney> pitti: the guy in the shop said that this was an old type of sim card so he'd have to cut into the actual connector and that might break it
<Laney> so I got sent to an actual shop for my provider and had to get a whole new one
<seb128> back
<Laney> hi seb128!
<Laney> did you just change country again?
<seb128> hey Laney, how is the gtk hacking going?
<Laney> spent a while debating some api with hughsie instead, so not much progress today
<seb128> Laney, yeah, not the same part of France, in the north ... was supposed to be an easy drive but got stucked in friday's traffic
<Laney> just built gnome-keyring
<Laney> to fix some problems in unity greeter
<Laney> T_revinho is going to help with unity stuff next week
<Laney> seb128: are you going to watch some football up there? ;-)
<seb128> mmmaayybe
<seb128> France is playing tonight!
<seb128> keyring is acting in the greeter?
<seb128> or is that theming?
<Laney> so i can run lightdm --test-mode
<seb128> ah
<seb128> that bug
<ximion> Laney: regression workaround added to LP: #1576780 - it just needs testing now
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1576780 in appstream-glib (Ubuntu Xenial) "Needs to implement the full DEP-11 icon spec for compatibility with 3rd-party repos" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576780
<ximion> I wasn't really sure about the wording in the changelog - it intentionally introduces a bug :D
<ximion> (so I added some more exmplanation, to not make users scratch their head when reading it)
<attente> popey: hey, i'm trying to edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-settings#Language_.26_Text, but getting an Immutable Page despite being logged in. is there another team i need to join to get edit perms?
<popey> attente: being in ~canonical should be enough, but IS are working on modifying the wiki permissions right now, so it might need you to wait, sorry.
<popey> (or logout, login, make sure ~canonical is ticked in U1 SSO ,then refresh the browser, click the ubuntu logo top left, sacrifice a chicken etc etc)
<attente> :o
<Laney> ximion: 'k, will look next week probably unless a sponsor beats me to it
<Laney> unlikely but you never know
<willcooke> swimming lessons with boy #1 -bbl
<ximion> Laney: thanks!
<ximion> since nobody requested the regression to be fixed faster, this is fine, I think
<Laney> right, happy weekend!
<seb128> Laney, same to you!
<willcooke> back
<ogra_> front
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's the friday dance!
<ogra_> !
<willcooke> \o\
<willcooke>  /o/
 * Sweet5hark show his age by doing a moonwalk and assuming this to be cool.
<willcooke> what? it *is* cool.
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-06-12
<dbz2k> how do I update stuff using umake?
<dbz2k> nvm
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-06-05
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<willcooke> morning all
<Laney> wtf
<Laney> forgot to press enter
<Laney> hi!
<willcooke> Seems Amazon have revoked rclones API keys, so my backups havent been working for a few weeks
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke, Laney
<willcooke> morning oSoMoN
<Laney> hey oSoMoN
<Laney> you good?
<oSoMoN> Laney, yup, had a very good week-end! you?
<Laney> oSoMoN: also good - went to visit the family & for a birthday meal
<Laney> was nice and sunny
<oSoMoN> twas mostly rainy here, but nice anyway
<Laney> ah we've got that now http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/ng5
<andyrock> morning all
<Trevinho> Hi guys...
<Trevinho> I forgot to open IRC all day... But hackfest is going nicely.
<Laney> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> hi Laney
<Laney> you figured out what work needs doing?
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah...
<Laney> nice
<Trevinho> Laney: here's a draft  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/zW4pwxFG/20170605_180857.jpg
<Laney> cool
<Trevinho> willcooke: ^^ :-)
<willcooke> Trevinho, nice one!
<Trevinho> And submerged by various hidpi hw :-D
<Trevinho> Can I bring one home? :-D
<Trevinho> No joking, i've no space...
<willcooke> Trevinho, was there Hidpi hardware available in the office then?
<Trevinho> Yes... This place is just full of any laptop you might want
<Trevinho> And upstairs they told me there are like 300 other pieces of hw...
<Laney> nice
<Laney> do you have something hidpi already?
<jbicha> I'm working on removing UOA from evolution-data-server now
<jbicha> *disabling*
<Laney> nod
<jbicha> Laney: is it ok for me to self-approve things like https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/indicator-session/dont-recommend-uoa/+merge/325081 ?
<Laney> jbicha: If you test it and it's more or less trivial, I don't see why not
<kenvandine> jbicha, bug 1695909
<ubot5> bug 1695909 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashes on startup without libgdm1 installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1695909
<Laney> that's the kind of thing I would self approve for myself
<kenvandine> i guess we can't use a try/catch around schema loading since it aborts :/
<Laney> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1695212
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1695212 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[Desktop 20170602] gnome-shell fails to start. Black screen on boot." [Critical,Triaged]
<kenvandine> oh bugger
<kenvandine> i just looked for a bug on it and didn't find one :)
<Laney> no evidence anyone has worked on it yet
<jbicha> kenvandine: that schema is used in a lot of places in the code so I was kind of hoping robert_ancell would fix it for us
<Laney> so doesn't matter that much
<kenvandine> jbicha, i don't think we can just use a try/catch for schemas
<kenvandine> so a bit more invasive than i would like for a distro patch
<jbicha> temporarily moving those schemas to a package that is in main is one workaround but that sounds heavy-handed
<kenvandine> yeah, i don't like that idea either
<kenvandine> although i don't have a solution myself either :/
<kenvandine> Laney, i'm also not thrilled with unity being removed on upgrade just because we dropped it from ubuntu-desktop
<kenvandine> Laney, any suggestions to prevent that?
<jbicha> since Robert started this, I'm interested to hear what he thinks about fixign the gdm schema problem
<kenvandine> jbicha, yeah
<jbicha> kenvandine: I strongly disagree with you; I definitely don't want users to still have Unity installed unless they explicitly install it themselves afterwards
<Laney> right, it's pretty much what I expect to happen
<jbicha> for instance, LP: #1686081
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1686081 in xorg (Ubuntu) "If -synaptics is installed, GNOME Mouse & Touchpad Settings doesn't work" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1686081
<kenvandine> seb128 and i had talked about leaving it around
<jbicha> how would that help users?
<kenvandine> just so they aren't forced to make the switch immediately to get a working session
<kenvandine> willcooke, or was it you that said you didn't want unity removed on upgrade?
<kenvandine> either willcooke or seb128 said that
<kenvandine> i would have expected it to show up as a suggestion to remove with autoremove
<kenvandine> but hadn't thought about it much
<jbicha> having Unity7 installed for upgraders isn't really a solution to GNOME not working
 * willcooke reads backlog#
<kenvandine> true
<kenvandine> oh, it was a question that came  up in the OMG interview, so it must have been willcooke :)
<willcooke> I think we agreed upgrade to 17.10 would keep U7 as alternate session (ie. not removed on upgrade), but that we would probably want to change that for 18.04.
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> willcooke, so when we dropped unity from the seed, it was getting removed on upgrade
<kenvandine> although we ran into a nasty problem with gnome-shell without gdm and had to add unity back to the seed as a quick fix
<jbicha> willcooke: I don't think the Ubuntu Desktop team agreed to keep Unity7 installed for upgraders
<Laney> Then you don't want to drop it from the seed, and we want to stop dropping Unity related code
<Laney> I don't remember this agreement fwiw
<kenvandine> willcooke, libgdm1 provides a gsettings schema that the shell needs
<willcooke> I might be misremembering then.  Laney shall we disuss this on Thursday?
<Laney> Dunno, probably want to talk about it in public
<Laney> I don't know what conversations everyone's had so I can't say that it didn't get talked about
<kenvandine> maybe talk about it in the team meeting
 * kenvandine doesn't really have an opinion
<willcooke> that sounds like a good idea, let's talk about it tomorrow
<Laney> but the normal thing would be that it gets autoremoved by apt autoremove or the release upgrader
<Laney> ok
<kenvandine> Laney, yeah, i thought it would have showed in autoremove suggestions
<kenvandine> but apparently it actually got removed on dist-upgrade
<Laney> that is what happened
<kenvandine> i didn't try it myself
<kenvandine> oh, on friday someone was complaining that it was removed
<Laney> they autoremoved
<kenvandine> i assumed on dist-upgrade
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> cool
<Laney> the graphical tool will do this by default though
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> that's tidy :)
<Laney> so the effect is that same as what you thought we'd agreed not to do
<Laney> more or less
<kenvandine> yeah, i don't think i was around for that discussion.  just based it on what willcooke had told me :)
<Laney> okies
<jbicha> yes, it showed up in autoremove
<Laney> lot of moving parts, easy to get crossed wires
<Laney> I think the disservice would be to promote an unmaintained desktop
<kenvandine> i suspect we aren't going to be able to truely drop the libgdm1 need though
<kenvandine> but we'll see if robert has ideas
<Laney> that looks hard to fix to me
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> gsettings is not forgiving
<Laney> well
<Laney> you could put if (gdm) around all of it
<Laney> anything that touches the setting
<kenvandine> ah... better than try/catch :)
<kenvandine> but still, ugly
<Laney> the whole thing is ugly to me
<Laney> and I'm worried that the amount of occurrences of gdm in the code means that it's quite deeply integrated
<kenvandine> yeah
<Laney> then again, you can run gnome-shell from ligthdm currently and it more or less works
<kenvandine> i think it's just the screen locking
<Laney> in that case you don't get gdm running
<Laney> so ... if that's the case maybe it's not as bad as it looks?
<kenvandine> yeah
 * Laney is a bit of an idiot here
<Laney> :)
<kenvandine> but we wanted to drop the depends just to speed up the mir :)
<kenvandine> MIR
<Laney> right
<kenvandine> but robert was a little trigger happy there i guess :)
<Laney> I'm kind of wondering out loud if hacking it out more is a workable solution
<Laney> 2017-06-05 15:42:34 - INFO: Processed gstreamer1.0-plugins-good/1.12.0-1ubuntu1/amd64, components: 0, hints: 1
<Laney> weeeeeeeeee
<kenvandine> :)
<jbicha> halfline seemed open to the idea of GNOME switching to LightDM but we needs Robert's new greeter work and the CLA issue to be cleared up for that to really be considered
<kenvandine> that would be very cool
<jbicha> I guess I need a member of ~indicator-applet-developers to approve https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/indicator-session/dont-recommend-uoa/+merge/325081 for bileto to let me publish
<Laney> .
<jbicha> thx
<Laney> np!
<jbicha> I put some screenshots in ~/Pictures in Unity 17.04 but I can't find them by searching in Unity's Dash
<jbicha> unity-lens-photos is supposed to show local photos too, isn't it?
<jbicha> oh, you have to import photos into Shotwell first! :|
<jbicha> kenvandine: can you review the 2 MPs from https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2794 ?
<kenvandine> jbicha, sure
<kenvandine> jbicha, done
<jbicha> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/libunity/drop-uoa-recommends/+merge/325099
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/unity/drop-uoa-recommends/+merge/325097
<kenvandine> jbicha, approved the uoa one... not sure how i feel about skipping the tests
<kenvandine> i guess it makes sense... just makes my skin crawl a little ;)
<jbicha> we can ask other people tomorrow about it, but the libunity approval is helpful
<kenvandine> jbicha, yeah, ask someone else... i don't want to get shot :)
<kenvandine> if nobody else does it, give me a shout though
<kenvandine> jbicha, btw i re-assigned the gdm3 MIR to security and had a chat with them about the situation
<jbicha> ok
<kenvandine> jbicha, still looking forward to seeing what robert thinks, but I'm assuming we're going to need gdm
<kenvandine> didn't want to wait until tomorrow
<jbicha> I'm guessing he had the day off yesterday (Monday) since I didn't see him around earlier
<kenvandine> yeah
<willcooke> He gets a day off for the queens birthday
<willcooke> There's a thin line between that and Hamburgler's birthday
<willcooke> ;D
<kenvandine> willcooke, lol
<jbicha> that's ridiculous, she wasn't even born in June!
<willcooke> Very much like Hamburgler, no one is actually sure of the official date so best to take two days off a year to be sure.
<kenvandine> wow... an evince bug I filed in 2005 was just marked as fixed :)
<kenvandine> oh wait, no it was fixed long ago but the bug was just edited :)
<kenvandine> weird
<jbicha> kenvandine: L_aney said no on disabling Unity's tests
<kenvandine> kind of how i felt :)
<kenvandine> although i kind of feel like how much should we care since we are dropping unity
<kenvandine> but if they passed before, we should keep them passing
<Laney> It built 5 days ago.
<Laney> What would break between now and then?
<Laney> That's a bit concerning
<willcooke> right, calling it a night.
<willcooke> night all
<jbicha> it is libunity being rebuilt that led Unity to FTBFS
<jbicha> well it builds on zesty
<jbicha> xnox: I had to re-do my merge today to include the indicator-datetime changes you didn't want to push
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/indicator-datetime/dont-recommend-ubuntu-system-settings/+merge/325119
<jbicha> it's helping you get rid of unity8 stuff :|
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-06-06
<jbicha> robert_ancell: good afternoon, did you see LP: #1695212 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1695212 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[Desktop 20170602] gnome-shell fails to start. Black screen on boot." [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1695212
<robert_ancell> hmm, no
<jbicha> could you cancel and restart these 2 builds, the tests got stuck:
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2797/+build/12694951
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2797/+build/12694949
<Trevinho> duflu: hey, morning...
<duflu> Trevinho: Morning
<Trevinho> duflu: I was thinking, how the subpixel windows are managed in mir? You mentioned that iirc...
<Trevinho> like for fractional-sized windows or something, right?
<duflu> Trevinho: I only talked about theoretical plans, and one actual demo shell that hardly anyone used :)
<duflu> Trevinho: Regardless... what's the question?
<duflu> Trevinho, robert_ancell: Silly question - what and where is the gnome-shell log?
<Trevinho> robert_ancell: it should go in journalctl
<Trevinho> err duflu ^
<duflu> Trevinho, doesn't seem to be there (yet). Or isn't logging anything
<Trevinho> duflu: by default it doesn't say much actuallly...
<duflu> Trevinho, heh, sounds important. All these bug reports about gnome-shell not working and we don't have it logging anything useful yet?! :)
<duflu> I'm sure it tries to log to somewhere
<Trevinho> duflu: unless you don't set G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all (or better filter) you won't see much
<duflu> Oh I see. It's there but logs almost nothing useful
<duflu> journalctl /usr/bin/gnome-shell
<Trevinho> FourDollars: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24789597/
<robert_ancell> duflu, I've found no useful debugging
<robert_ancell> A little bit worrying really
<duflu> robert_ancell: Perhaps wrong default log level?
<Trevinho> even running it from jhbuild it just says few things unless you don't enable debugging
<robert_ancell> duflu, I've tried G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all
<Trevinho> that's a lot :-)
<Trevinho> duflu: so for subpixel windows I mean, there was any smart behavior we could reuse in the case when a wayland client is fractionally scaled and that leads to fractional size.... The fact that both the toolkit and wayland doesn't support it to be fractionally scaled is a problem, but mutter can do somthing maybe when compositing...
<robert_ancell> Trevinho, you do get a lot of debugging with G_MESSAGES_DEBUB=all?
<Trevinho> robert_ancell: yes.. at least in my jhbuild instance
<robert_ancell> perhaps I'm doing it wrong then
<sarnold> DEBUB, heh :) "hey bub just work alright?"
<robert_ancell> :P
<duflu> Trevinho: If you have an imperfect combination then my only advice is to keep the Nyquist–Shannon sampling theorem in mind. Basically make sure you're rendering at >=2.0 * physical resolution if the compositor is displaying it via GL minification
<duflu> Although I adhere to that more out of habit now, even without proof that it's relevant
<duflu> robert_ancell, Trevinho, RAOF: If anyone is interested then please comment on bug 1696030
<ubot5> bug 1696030 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell logging is too brief to be useful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1696030
<FourDollars> Trevinho: Did you use hackpad, etherpad or something else to collect the information for this hackfest?
<Trevinho> FourDollars: nope... :-)
<Trevinho> Just a text file so far...
<Trevinho> FourDollars: come over here, so we can talk directly
<FourDollars> Trevinho: OK.
<FourDollars> Trevinho: I made https://hackmd.io/KwQwxiAsCmCMwFoCcJiwTAHAEwSESiAbAOwDMYJcAZtWWdkA to collect the information.
<andyrock> good morning
<oSoMoN> hey desktoppers!
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> morning
<didrocks> salut jibel, bon week-end ?
<jibel> salut didrocks, ça a été. relativement calme, ciné, et rien de particulier hier pour cause de tempête
<jibel> didrocks, et toi?
<didrocks> jibel: pareil, plutôt calme, on est plutôt resté à la maison, au loin de la chaleur
<jibel> didrocks, ici pas de probleme de chaleur :)
<didrocks> oui, j'imagine :)
<didrocks> jibel: do you know why kenvandine[m][m] readeed unity to ubuntu-meta?
<didrocks>   Added unity, unity-settings-daemon and unity-control-center back to keep it working in parallel with gnome-shell until it no longer requires gdm's gsettings schema installed.
<didrocks> ok ^
<jibel> didrocks, not at all. To fix the iso?
<didrocks> I thought the iso had it though
<didrocks> ok, so not going to push further in the unity removal, I just did the livecd-rootfs change
<didrocks> it should be a noop, but better to check the image back tomorrow
<Trevinho> morining guys
<didrocks> hey Trevinho!
<Trevinho> hi didrocks
 * Trevinho didn't have the most important thing for this hackfest: a magnifier! :-D
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> good morning willcooke
<Laney> yooooooooooo
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey Trevinho Laney willcooke
<seb128> re didrocks
<duflu> Hi seb128, all
<Laney> what's up
<didrocks> re seb128, hey duflu, Laney
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<seb128> heu duflu
<oSoMoN> morning everyone!
<seb128> everybody had a good w.e and start of week?
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<Trevinho> problems of HIDPI debugging...  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/2cdbcPT5/20170606_160042.jpg
<seb128> hey oSoMoN
<seb128> Trevinho, lol
<Trevinho> https://plus.google.com/+MarcoTrevisan/posts/ViThEuwaVLk
<oSoMoN> nice
<didrocks> Laney: FYI, in case you didn't notice, I've made the livecd-rootfs change, which should still work even if Ken readded Unity for now
<didrocks> I'll get to the bottom of removal (ubuntu-session clearly at least) and others when Robert will have fixed the gdm thingy
<seb128> didrocks, I think Ken added back unity to have a working session until g-s is fixed
<seb128> which apparently is not going to be that easy
<didrocks> yeah, that was my "even if Ken readded Unity for now" (and I looked at the seed changelog)
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> good, you found out what it was for
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, having one iso to confirm that the seed addition instead of those hardcoded packages still work for us isn't a luxury
<didrocks> so, I'll look at the iso tomorrow, no rush to respin it I guess
<Laney> I don't see much movement on the gdm thing :/
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> robert_ancell is never verbose on IRC/email/launchpad
<seb128> so difficult to know how much on top of it he his
<seb128> willcooke did you catch up with him yesterday?
<Laney> he said in here last night that he hadn't seen the bug
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> that was at his start of day though?
<seb128> but I guess nobody talked to him in his evening
 * seb128 looks at irclog, who knows; maybe jbicha did
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1695212/comments/6
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1695212 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[Desktop 20170602] gnome-shell fails to start. Black screen on boot." [Critical,Triaged]
<seb128> :-/
<Laney> anyway
<Laney> ken talked to security about the possibility of the other plan
<seb128> the other plan is to use lightdm but also promote gdm to use the bindings?
<seb128> so having both sources in main?
<jibel> Laney, is the revert supposed to fix the iso.?
<Laney> I think that was the idea
<Laney> does it?
<jibel> Laney, it didn't
<Laney> it wasn't a revert
<Laney> it was adding unity back as well
<jibel> let me double check the image
<Laney> k, can you tell kenvandine later please?
<Laney> probably need to make it a full revert then
<didrocks> unity starts on the image
<jibel> ah wrong image, it synced previous
<didrocks> but yeah, if you select the g-s session, it fails
<didrocks> (as expected)
<Laney> expected
<Laney> :)
<jibel> resyncing
<jibel> Laney, I confirm it is not fixed with latest desktop iso
<didrocks> but you have unity starting by default, correct?
<jibel> it has ubuntu-desktop 1.385
<jibel> black screen in ubiquity-dm, the live session runs unity
<didrocks> ok, I only tried the live session
<jibel> and black screen when I select install ubuntu, which is expected
<jibel> didrocks, libgdm1 is not on the iso
<jibel> in the manifest
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, the only changed that Ken did is to reseed the unity stack (so, back on Thursday's state)
<didrocks> unsure about the ubiquity-dm crash though
<jibel> didrocks, could it be that metacity has been removed?
<jibel> didrocks, looking at ubiquity-dm's code, it searches for a valid wm starting with gnome-shell
<Laney> maybe it prefers gnome-shell
<jibel> Laney, yes ,it's the first in the list
<Laney> looks like robert just did an upload that is supposed to fix it
<jibel> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/bin/ubiquity-dm#L563
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/3.24.2-0ubuntu6
<Laney> we should try with that once it's available
<jibel> k
 * Laney syncs an iso
<Laney> can probably grab that from proposed
 * jibel will never get used to the button on the top right corner of the dialogs :/
<jibel> Laney, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/3.24.2-0ubuntu6/+build/12697533
<Laney> jibel: yeah
 * willcooke puts a jumper on
<willcooke> in June
<willcooke> grr
 * Laney is enjumpered too
 * davmor2 points out that willcooke and Laney are wusses
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> davmor2's in Y fronts
<Laney> in the paddling pool
<Trevinho> ouch :|
<Laney> with a duff
<willcooke> in the front garden
<Laney> yep
<Laney> YOU CALL THIS RAIN
<davmor2> pfff you think we have a garden on the 3rd floor nice I'm in the communal rose garden having a natural shower from the sky it's wonderful you should try it :D
<Laney> dreich
<seb128> I went out to pick up a latte macchiato at a place a few minutes away this morning, was grey and windy
<Laney> that's my current favourite word
<seb128> started pourring down as I walked back
<seb128> I arrived soaked
<seb128> now sky is blue
<seb128> grrr
<Laney> /o\
<jibel> Laney, gnome shell starts in a live session and after an installation with latest gnome-shell
<Laney> so it's good?
<jibel> should we revert the revert?
<jibel> yeah
<jibel> I didn't try ubiquity-dm
<jibel> but we should move forward
<Laney> sec
 * Laney tries it
 * Laney typoed break=bottm
<Laney> le fail
<Laney> jibel: http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/ubiquity-dm-gnome-shell.png
<Laney> that's the ubiquity-dm
<Laney> so yah, seems good to me
<jibel> looks good
<Laney> might respin an iso after it migrates to be sure
<Laney> then we can revert it
<Laney> nah, let's try the new state again
 * Laney wants to put the new amazon launcher on at the same time, so I'll wait for that to migrate
 * Laney did the third -> first person switch there
 * Laney I fail
<jibel> Laney, the revert didn't change much because we want gnome-shell and with or without the revert is doesn't start. At this point it doesn't seem important to have unity on the daily
<Laney> jibel: we didn't actually ever lose Unity anyway :P
<Laney> didrock_s fixed that though
<Laney> hopefully
<Trevinho> leaving for some GNOME beers... See you tomorrow!
<willcooke> see ya Trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, enjoy, good to see some of us drinking GNOME beers again ;-)
<willcooke> xnox, hey!  Do you think this bug will get any love this cycle?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1047384
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1047384 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "System Encryption Password set before setting keyboard locale" [Medium,Triaged]
<willcooke> woo!  Reinstalled my Zesty machine, connected it to the network, printer was auto discovered and set up.  \o/   Thanks tkamppeter
<didrocks> Laney: you need to remove ubuntu-session as well before the respin
<didrocks> Laney: want me to do it and reupload (again) ubuntu-meta?
<Laney> why need?
<didrocks> it has a try-exec, but ubuntu-session brings a lot of unity-* things like unity-settings-daemon
<didrocks> so as we are in the cleanup phase (apart if you want to respin an iso first and then, we do the followup cleaning)
<Laney> I just wanted to get something working, and I thought you had the task to clean it up
<Laney> so it's not "need" as in "something will be broken"?
<didrocks> no, just wanted to take the opportunity for that spin
<Laney> ok
<Laney> go for it if you want
<Laney> I'm waiting for unity to drop Task: ubuntu-desktop anyway
<didrocks> well, let's get an iso built, you are right
<Laney> either the new meta gets in or it doesn't, feel free to upload it
<didrocks> ok
<Laney> you can look through for other cleanup targets too
<Laney> there's probably some stuff
<didrocks> right, I wanted to start with that and go incrementally
<didrocks> will be easier with a cleaner manifest
<Laney> one upload per change?
<didrocks> not one per change, but for now, doing the one we know
<Laney> easy enough to hit page down a few times and read the list
<didrocks> *shrugh*
<Laney> if you miss something it's no big deal
<Laney> but might as well at least *look*
<Laney> :)
<didrocks> I see you like being a manager
<Laney> umm
<Laney> If you don't want to take advice, just go away and do whatever you want
<didrocks> sure, in case you believed I didn't look at the content already
<didrocks> apart from the examples which stops with the unity video, I don't see anything else to remove from the seed right now
<didrocks> but we'll see on the iso
<didrocks> (I didn't remove the example package yet, unsure if we want to do a new contest which will include g-s)
<jbicha> didrocks: couuld you do a session-migration to convert users' login session from 'ubuntu' to 'gnome'?
<didrocks> jbicha: session-migration is user's data focused
<jbicha> there's gsettings org.gnome.desktop.session session-name but I think there's also a bit stored in accountsservice
<didrocks> it runs in the session
<didrocks> don't we still want the user name to be "ubuntu"?
<jbicha> ok, what about the accountsservice part
<didrocks> (in the live, I guess)
<jbicha> not the user name, the session name
<jbicha> as in, I'm logging into 'gnome' instead of logging into 'ubuntu' (Unity)
<didrocks> jbicha: depending if we enable some extensions by default, but we may still want to have it named "ubuntu"
<didrocks> and maybe have the gnome session as in "pure gnome without extensions"
<didrocks> I think that should be discussed once we know from ken's survey result if any tweaking is done
<jbicha> ok, but what happens if someone upgrades artful and autoremoves unity7?
<didrocks> yeah, that's why this should be discussed, what happens in the default session, how do we handle people who want to keep unity7 and such
<jbicha> we tell them to re-install unity7 afterwards and choose it from the login screen
<didrocks> was that discussed and acked in a team meeting?
<jbicha> but we need to change the login session to 'gnome' for the vast majority of people to get on to our default supported desktop
<willcooke> We touched on this a bit yesterday, we're going to discuss again in todays meeting
<jbicha> we're scheduled to discuss it at today's meeting
<didrocks> great, let's get that discussed altogether first
<didrocks> I still think if we do a great amount of tweaking, we want 2 sessions
<jbicha> ok
<didrocks> one being the gnome on ubuntu experience
<didrocks> one being "pure gnome" without extensions
<didrocks> (and for only the later, "gnome" would make sense)
<jbicha> my impression is that we were not doing a lot of tweaking, maybe we'll see kenvandine's report this week :)
<kenvandine> to be decided real soon :
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> installing dash2dock or something like that is already a big change regarding default gnome experience
<didrocks> (same for anything to remove the legacy systray, which I saw was popular on forums)
 * mdeslaur bribes kenvandine with beer for a usable desktop :)
<kenvandine> mdeslaur, i take bribes :)
<mdeslaur> :)
<jbicha> I was arguing with GNOME that a dock is not such a big change after all; it's far closer to the default GNOME experience than GNOME Classic is
<jbicha> Classic is almost a dozen extensions that undo most of GNOME 3's design, for the benefit of RHEL users
<didrocks> I know that the legacy systray move is a contentious point, talking with GNOME devs living here at least
<didrocks> (here == Lyon)
<jbicha> kenvandine: could you review the merges at https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2797 ?
<jbicha> indicator-datetime's tests are a bit flaky; it was difficult for me to get all arches to build in one try
<kenvandine> jbicha, done
<jbicha> kenvandine: could you try rebuilding https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2797/+build/12695995
<seb128> didrocks, jbicha, even if don't have an ubuntu tweaked session I still think we should keep the name "ubuntu" as an alias to "gnome"
<seb128> "ubuntu" is "ubuntu desktop env"
<kenvandine> jbicha, done
<seb128> that's a name users recognize
<didrocks> +1
<jbicha> we'd probably still need to do the accountsservice migration the other direction then if we keep the 'ubuntu' session-name
<seb128> what do you mean?
<jbicha> a lot of users run 'gnome' but if the 'gnome' session is shipped in gnome-shell-vanilla or whatever not-installed-by-default-package, they'll need to be switched to 'ubuntu'
<jbicha> I don't think we want the default login screen to have options for all of Ubuntu, Ubuntu on X, GNOME, GNOME on X, GNOME Classic, GNOME Classic on X
<jibel> why would you need to identify gnome sessions at all? don't we just need an Ubuntu session which starts gnome-shell and an unity session until it's completely removed?
<seb128> jbicha, why would be have that list?
<seb128> we would have "Ubuntu"
<seb128> and "GNOME" for those who have that session installed
<seb128> not different from zesty
<seb128> just that Ubuntu would start GNOME and not Unity
<Laney> jibel: There's an image building with Shell (& not Unity hopefully) now, if you want to take a look when it's done
<jibel> Laney, okay
<Laney> hopefully it works this time
 * Laney goes for lunch
<jibel> Laney, I did an installation and installed updates during installation and it worked. Probably is high thazt this image will work too
<seb128> Laney, good work, enjoy the well deserved lunch :-)
<jbicha> seb128: the problem is upgrades! what happens when a user's login session is set to 'gnome' but if 'gnome' isn't installed?
<seb128> jbicha, why would that happen?
<seb128> jbicha, what binary package was providing "gnome" and why would it stop doing so?
<seb128> or why would it be uninstalled on upgrades?
<jibel> jbicha, the gnome session won't be removed on upgrade
<jbicha> I think this conversation started when I pointed out that we would need to shift users from the 'ubuntu' to 'gnome' session, but then you suggested we could keep 'ubuntu'
<seb128> right
<seb128> is there any issue in case we keep "ubuntu"?
<jbicha> I believe we would need to shift users from 'gnome' to 'ubuntu' then
<gQuigs> is the ubuntu-gnome metapackage going away?  cause that might cause some things to be removed..
<seb128> why?
<seb128> users who opted in for "gnome" obviously wanted "gnome"
<seb128> they are not ubuntu users following the default
<seb128> so it's fine if they keep logging to "GNOME" after upgrade
<seb128> why would we migrate them to "Ubuntu"?
<jbicha> what package would ship the 'gnome' session in that case? certainly not something we would install by default, right?
<seb128> same as in zesty?
<seb128> ubuntu-session would be our session that we install by default
<seb128> gnome-session the GNOME one we don't install
<seb128> ubuntu-session content would just be the same as the gnome one
<seb128> like we don't change any packaging, just edit the ubuntu session components
<jbicha> one problem is that we don't install something, then it's autoremovable
<seb128> well it was before
<seb128> users who have gnome manually opted in for it
<seb128> so it's not autoremovable
<seb128> no?
<jbicha> the other problem is assuming 'gnome' and 'ubuntu' were different, I think we do want to push upgraders to use the regular 'ubuntu' session with extensions or whatever
<seb128> like they apt get installed that session manually to get it
<jbicha> almost nobody manually installs 'gnome-session'
<seb128> so almost nobody has "GNOME" listed as a session available
<jbicha> they installed either ubuntu-gnome-desktop or simply gnome-shell (or some people install 'gnome', the Debian metapackage(!) )
<seb128> which means it's a non existant problem?
<seb128> I would suggest we do nothing for now and see if it turns out to be an issue in practice
<seb128> also see if/how much Ubuntu and GNOME settings diverge
<seb128> if they are worth being labelled differently
<seb128> in any case if the "Ubuntu" session is default and if users have their config on "GNOME" which isn't available they should be sent to the default
<seb128> so the end result should be what you want
<seb128> even without migration
<seb128> no?
<jbicha> hopefully, I'll test that :)
<seb128> thanks
<ChrisTownsend> lol @ Trevinho's picture on OMG:)
<seb128> heh
<Trevinho> ChrisTownsend: Ops... 😅
<ChrisTownsend> Trevinho: hahaha
<jibel> Laney, 20170606.1 works as expected.
<Laney> jibel: \o/
<Laney> you want to do the honours of mailing -desktop to say that? (replying to my message)
<Laney> or anyone else
<willcooke> :DD good work Trevinho
<jibel> Laney, do it :)
<Trevinho> Laney: oh... You missed the un meeting
<Laney> sry
<seb128> Trevinho, it's not over yet
 * didrocks downloads the new iso, can't join for bandwith's reason :p
<Beret> did the gnome-shell startup thing get fixed and unity nuked again?
<willcooke> oy, I've got to jump on a call real quick, might be a few mins late to start the meeting.  seb128, Laney - would you get us started?
<seb128> I can
<jbicha> Beret: yes
<willcooke> thx seb128
<seb128> jbicha, kenvandine, it might make sense to manually merge indicator changes manually if you don't land through billeto?
<Beret> jbicha, sweet thanks
<seb128> willcooke, yw, do you join back during the meeting? otherwise maybe bounce me status update emails?
<willcooke> seb128, yeah, I'll only be a couple of mins
<Laney> looks like lightdm needs updating to change the default session
<jbicha> seb128: I still use bileto for unity-related stuff :)
<Laney> the iso kicks you to a login screen because of that
<didrocks> oh, it's in casper maybe
 * didrocks looks
<didrocks> did that a longgggggggggggggg time ago for UNE
<Laney> there's no override so it uses the default
<Laney> set in lightdm's debian/rules
<didrocks> ah, that changed
<seb128> jbicha, great
<didrocks> we were setting a file in /etc IIRC for the default session previously
<Laney> could be
<Laney> you can also set it in lightdm.conf
<Laney> user-session=gnome
<seb128> oh oh oh
<seb128> it's meeting time !
<seb128> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jun  6 15:30:33 2017 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<seb128> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu, jbicha, jamesh, jibel/heber, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<andyrock> o/
<didrocks> Laney: confirmed, only flavors do it in scripts/casper-bottom/15autologin now
<Trevinho> Oh seb.... it's unmeeeting! :_D
<didrocks> hey
<Laney> nod
<andyrock> seb128: can you put me at the end of the list? still trying to record the video
<andyrock> :D
<seb128> andyrock, sure
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<seb128> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: dgadomski
<seb128> dgadomski, hey
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * debugged a printer issue and reported bug #1695884, shared logs with tkamppeter
<dgadomski> * back to investigating do-release-upgrade conflicting with landscape
<ubot5> bug 1695884 in cups (Ubuntu) "usb probing malforms Epson TM-T70 label printer output" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1695884
<dgadomski> eof
<seb128> thanks dgadomski
<seb128> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> hey
<didrocks> * Amazon:
<didrocks>  - UI changed drastically with 0.9, read their new user guide and content.
<kenvandine> o/
<didrocks>  - Make the incoming snap multi-arch (was amd64 only previously).
<didrocks>  - a lot of back and forth (mostly on our side) with amazon. Still blocked though.
<didrocks> * Snap: debugged theming issues. Found a new broken use case. Added a trello card to improve/hack around multiple themes potential issues.
<oSoMoN> o/
<didrocks> * Removed unity from ubuntu seed (which was readded back and removed again now ;)). Tested on the ISO and found at least another package to temporary remove (ubuntu-session). We'll need to transition it and introduce an unity session.
<didrocks> .
<willcooke> back
<willcooke> EOF didrocks ?
<didrocks> yeah, that was my traditional "." :)
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<willcooke> thx, just wanted to be sure
<willcooke> shall I drive seb128?
<seb128> willcooke, what's the # to make you lead with the bot?
<Laney> chair
<seb128> #chair willcooke
<meetingology> Current chairs: seb128 willcooke
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> willcooke, there you go
<willcooke> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: duflu
<willcooke> * PulseAudio:
<willcooke>   - SRU of A2DP Bluetooth audio fixes to xenial:
<willcooke>     . Minor bug updates but the SRU is not progressing (no sponsors yet)
<willcooke>     . BLOCKED?
<willcooke> * BlueZ: Took over the 5.45 task since Konrad is busy/blocked:
<willcooke>   - Surprisingly bluez git tags are quite different to their release tarballs of the same version. So many branches and trickery are required.
<willcooke>   - Designed a maintenance plan and constructed lots of git branches/tags:  https://git.launchpad.net/~bluetooth/bluez/
<willcooke>     (will document it soon)
<willcooke>   - Prototyped bluez 5.45 packaging for artful
<willcooke>   - Set up a PPA with 5.45: https://launchpad.net/~bluetooth/+archive/ubuntu/bluez
<willcooke>   - Now trialling bluez 5.45 debs on artful. No problems yet.
<willcooke> * Video acceleration:
<willcooke>   - Working out test cases (acceptance criteria)
<willcooke>   - Reading lots about how the various architectures are meant to work
<willcooke>   - Learning and reading, reading and learning.
<willcooke> * Daily bug maintenance across gnome-shell, bluez and pulseaudio.
<willcooke> * Mir:
<willcooke>   - Canceled the 0.28 series and proposed a new changelog and project setup for 0.27.0 (almost entirely work completed many months ago before the reshuffle).
<willcooke> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: jbicha
<jbicha> • Participated in Ubuntu Docs meeting organized by GunnarHJ
<jbicha> • Started ML discussion with GNOME Docs team about introducing a Docs String Freeze for improved translations.
<jbicha> • Worked on getting webkit2gtk 2.16 in to Debian stretch (to follow something like how Ubuntu 16.04 LTS has handled updating this package)
<jbicha> • There's some resistance to both the Docs and webkit2gtk proposals but I'm still hopeful
<jbicha> • GNOME accessibility packaging in Debian's VCSs, forwarded Unity7 Orca patches to GNOME (don't know if they want them)
<jbicha> • Completed evolution 3.24 packaging (waiting in artful new queue). The conversion to cmake made this update challenging. LP: #1685683
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1685683 in evolution-data-server (Ubuntu) "Update evolution to 3.24.1" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685683
<jbicha> • Began dropping UOA support from evolution-data-server and unity-control-center (LP: #1695928)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1695928 in gnome-control-center-signon (Ubuntu) "Please remove obsolete UOA packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1695928
<jbicha> eof
<willcooke> thanks jbicha
<willcooke> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: jamesh
<willcooke> I put together a PPA of gnome-builder with the Snapcraft plugin, and
<willcooke> published some instructions for people to use it on the Snapcraft
<willcooke> forum.
<willcooke> I am in the process of putting together a proof of concept prototype
<willcooke> of xdg-desktop-portal communicating with snaps.
<willcooke> In the coming week, I will continue with the xdg-desktop-portal work,
<willcooke> and try to upstream the gnome-builder changes (which will probably
<willcooke> involve some changes before it is accepted).
<willcooke> #topic jibel
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: jibel
<willcooke> heber said he would be out today, are you around jibel?
<seb128> willcooke, heber just sent an email with a summary to us
<willcooke> ah
<seb128> saying he has IRC issues
 * willcooke checks mail
<willcooke> * Investigated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1694531
<willcooke> * Investigated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1695212
<willcooke> * Ubiquity tests are most stable, although with the incoming desktop iso gnome-shell we will need to fix some things.
<willcooke> * Smoke tests fail for server issues (Timeouts, network connection errors, etc.) Seems that the server is still overloaded. Need to take actions on that.
<willcooke> * Started work on automated installation of desktop images on HW for testing using MaaS and Testflinger.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1694531 in main-menu (Ubuntu Artful) "17.10 Install Fails to Start" [Critical,Fix released]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1695212 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[Desktop 20170602] gnome-shell fails to start. Black screen on boot." [Critical,Fix released]
<willcooke> thanks heber
<willcooke> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: kenvandine
<kenvandine> * gnome-3-24 platform snap is now published in the store, edge channel for now.  Once I update some of my app snaps to use it for more testing, I'll publish it in the stable channel.
<kenvandine> * Shared the poll results and my initial thoughts with the GNOME engagement team.  We'll be getting a call arranged with the GNOME design team and the gnome-shell maintainer to discuss.
<kenvandine> * Prepared a blog post to publish the results, it'll be published on insights later this week.
<kenvandine> * The mir folks would like to keep the mir gtk backend enabled for now, so I'm working on re-enabling that.  I'd like to re-enable it and still build without content-hub, working on a patch for that.
<kenvandine> * Re-added unity to the desktop seed until we can get the gdm3 MIR approved, turns out it still tried to load the gdm schema which is provided by libgdm1.
<kenvandine> EOF
<willcooke> thanks kenvandine
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Laney
<Laney> • Merged debhelper from experimental
<Laney> ∘ There were a few regressions that I debugged / fixed, and submitted the patches upstream. All got merged now, I think. Turns out it was quite a risky release (experimental, yeesh)
<Laney> • All that ↑ was so that I could sync fwupd
<Laney> • ubuntu-dev-tools - finished the bzr → git migration and uploaded to experimental, synced
<Laney> • asgen/gnome-software:
<Laney> ∘ Some meson / buildsystem fixes
<Laney> ∘ Implemented type=codec generation for gstreamer packages so they look nice once we use GS instead of sessioninstaller
<Laney> ∘ Codec installation to have stopped working in gnome-software since I last tested - need to get to the bottom of that before making a PR for asgen
<Laney> • Siloed and uploaded fixes to move the Amazon launcher from Unity to GNOME Shell
<Laney> • Internal stuff (travel planning and work priority discussions)
<Laney> 🙊
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> • upgraded to artful
<oSoMoN> • updated chromium dev to 60.0.3112.7 then 60.0.3112.10
<oSoMoN> • updated chromium beta to 59.0.3071.83 then 59.0.3071.86
<oSoMoN> • chromium 59.0.3071.86 got promoted to stable last night, currently building in PPA and will hand over to ch_risccoulson when ready to publish
<oSoMoN> • fixed chromecast bug #1621753
<ubot5> bug 1621753 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Google Cast no longer finds Chromecast device" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1621753
<oSoMoN> • working on a script to update copyright file for chromium-browser (not updated since 2012!)
<oSoMoN> 🔚
<willcooke> thanks oSoMoN
<willcooke> BTW, oSoMoN - re: Netflix - I think you should just be able to sign up for a free month's trial, would be easier than me setting it up I think (for me anyway).  If that doesnt work though, I'll get an account sorted for you
<oSoMoN> ok, I’ll try that
<willcooke> ta
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: seb128
<seb128> (one day off, monday was a national holiday)
<seb128> • debugged a bit gnome-shell not starting on the daily iso after the unity->GNOME changes (due to missing gdm schemas)
<seb128> • tested gnome 3.24 snaps, debugged some issues with Didier and Ken
<seb128> • reviewed libreoffice update from Olivier
<seb128> • disabled langpack builds for ubuntu touch
<seb128> • HR reviews
<seb128> • some planning discussions and travel org
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: tkamppeter
<willcooke> tkamppeter, ping when you're back and we'll come back to you
<tkamppeter> - system-config-printer: Several patches to improve on recognition of discovered devices coming from the same physical device, conection type list entries in new-printer wizard, also more debug output. Patches submitted upstream, no answer from maintainer yet.
<tkamppeter> - CUPS: Mike Sweet rejected filtering network-discovered printers in CUPS. Filtering needs to be done on print dialog level. Concept will be then that the CUPS backend for the print dialog will have option to turn off listing of DNS-SD-discovered printers and then admin can control listing via cups-browsed.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2017: Worked with the students on a D-Bus interface to connect print dialog backends with the print dialog itself.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> heh, solved.  thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - Made gnome-shell work without libgdm (more work required - https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1695212)
<willcooke> - Investigation of ODRS (https://odrs.gnome.org/) for use in Ubuntu
<willcooke> - Trello board tidying
<willcooke> - Writing Snapcraft.io forum posts about outstanding desktop issues
<willcooke> - Simple Scan sponsoring
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1695212 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[Desktop 20170602] gnome-shell fails to start. Black screen on boot." [Critical,Fix released]
<willcooke> - Short week (Out sick and holiday)
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: andyrock
<willcooke> andyrock, you need more time?
<andyrock> sooo I failed to record the video
<willcooke> ack
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: AOB
<willcooke> So, what to do with sessions, usernames, U7 etc
<Trevinho> Me?
<Trevinho> willcooke: ?
<willcooke> whaaa
<willcooke> how did that happen
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Trevinho
 * Trevinho feels ignored, alone in a bench in Taipei...
<Trevinho> :-D
<Trevinho> · Fractional scaling in gnome-shell and mutter work (studying code, small fixes...)
<Trevinho> · Looking at fixing st-label (gnome shell toolkit) scaling on scaled-framebuffer based mutter
<Trevinho> · Joined the Fractional Scaling Hackfest (have you heard about it?)
<Trevinho> · Implemented an algorithm to define the closest allowed scale for each sub-integer value we want (8 per integer at the moment)
<Trevinho> · Working in supporting fractional scaling in gnome-control-center
<Trevinho> · Lots of other things related to fractional scaling (like looking at bugs)
<Trevinho>   More at http://go.3v1n0.net/FactorialScalingJournal
<Trevinho> 😇
<willcooke> Thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> so, I had a question...
<willcooke> If everything is scaled up before being re-scaled for the display its on, is that going to cause lag?
<willcooke> Seems like n+1 compositing stages?
<Trevinho> No really...
<andyrock> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/sMgQi8mK/out-5.ogv
<Trevinho> The thing is things aren't scaled up until this is not needed... When it's needed it's just a GL transformation in the compositor, so It scales Up and Down again and it will be 1:1 in 4k, while in normal monitors it will be more expensive, but really nothing you see...
<Trevinho> at least...
<Trevinho> with an intel driven T440s + a 4k monitor, things are pretty fast anyway
<willcooke> got it, I think
<willcooke> thanks!
<willcooke> Great to read the journal
<willcooke> exciting stuf
<willcooke> f
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: andyrock
<Trevinho> andyrock: thanks for including the commentary! :-D
<andyrock> ahahah removing the audio was too complicated at this point
<Trevinho> willcooke: it's just few lines, we'll fill better :-)
<andyrock> so I've working on finishing up the canonical-livepatch panel
<andyrock> and all the mocks+
<andyrock> +
<andyrock> I need to cleanup a little bit as thare are few corner cases still out there
<andyrock> and I need to run the mock online
<Laney> nice!
<andyrock> than I'm done with this part
<andyrock> eow
<willcooke> awesome, thanks andyrock
<andyrock> sorry for the audio and for the xxx directory
<andyrock> :D
<willcooke> I'll cut the audio out and re-share
<andyrock> nothing bad inside
<andyrock> :D
<Trevinho> andyrock: the xxx directory is more important I think... :-D
<jbicha> andyrock: I believe you! :)
<Laney> C:\windows\system32\systemconfiguration.dll # totally not a secret zip file
<Trevinho> but at least it *looks* tthat you pay your taxes... ;-D
<andyrock> too much bulling
<andyrock> :)
<willcooke> :) thanks andyrock
<willcooke> oki, so back to...
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: AOB
<willcooke> Session names, Unity 7, etc etc
<willcooke> Who wants to kick us off?
<didrocks> Depending on what we do (but if we ship any extensions/theme change), I would suggest to use 3 sessions:
 * kenvandine agrees
<didrocks> - ubuntu -> GNOME with our tweaks (theme/extensions) if any
<didrocks> - gnome -> traditional upstream GNOME, even maybe with default theme
<didrocks> - we add an unity session for unity7
<didrocks> (was ex ubuntu)
<didrocks> thoughts?
<didrocks> (default installations will only have "ubuntu")
<jbicha> don't forget about Wayland/X
<didrocks> why? This is an implementation detail for our users
<jbicha> GNOME upstream has "GNOME" and "GNOME on X" (Debian stretch & Ubuntu GNOME switched that to "GNOME on Wayland" and "GNOME")
<kenvandine> i don't think our users should see that
<didrocks> would make sense for technical users
<didrocks> less for others
<kenvandine> users shouldn't care if it's Wayland or X
<willcooke> If they can't run Wayland for whatever reason, can we invisibily move them on to X?
<didrocks> or without fallback mechanism
<didrocks> well, that's what we did with unity3d/2d
<didrocks> that was 2 sessions, and we fallbacked depending on capability at runtime
<jbicha> assuming we do Wayland by default, you're not going to give an easy option to revert to non-Wayland?
<didrocks> well, they won't see the session name
<didrocks> but they still can switch for more advanced users
<jbicha> on the login screen, Ubuntu GNOME has 2 separate choices (3 if you count GNOME Classic)
<seb128> is that something many users are going to want/need? if so why?
<didrocks> I would think silent fallback is the best
<kenvandine> +1 if we can
<jbicha> there's a nasty bug in 17.04 (probably mostly fixed by the libgweather SRU) that crashes GNOME Shell
<jbicha> if GNOME Shell crashes when you are running Wayland, you lose your session and all your work, but if you are running GNOME on X it should magically restart gnome-shell if it can (it usually can)
<didrocks> well, sounds like more wayland bugs that needs to be fixed, I don't think anyone wants that in the long term
<willcooke> Having many options at the login screen is too confusing.  By default we have GNOME (our implementation), if they have also installed U7, that's there, and if we do have some packages for a more vanilla GNOME and they choose to install that, ok.  But by default I think we should just have the one session available from the login screen.
<didrocks> or everyone would stay on X forever…
<jbicha> there are a few apps that do not run on our current implementation of GNOME on Wayland (synaptic, gparted, etc.) because they never switched to using policykit
<didrocks> doesn't prevent to have an option for advanced users somewhere triggering the fallback on boot
<didrocks> (s/boot/login/)
<willcooke> jbicha, will those apps run under xwayland?
<didrocks> but yeah, nothing in the face of our users IMHO
<jbicha> willcooke: no, I mean there are a couple hacks we could do if we really wanted to but I think we actually do not want to weaken the security improvement
<willcooke> can we get by without gparted?  Does disks do enough to replace it?
<jbicha> btw, gparted is currently on the live iso but removed after install (while GNOME Disks stays)
<willcooke> ah, right
<jbicha> anyway, that's 2 reasons for why users might want to run X instead
<jbicha> the only other concern is implementing a single session since upstream split it in two
<didrocks> we can either split it (but it means 2 sessions on the login screen), or do an option in some settings which triggers the fallback at boot that we'll need either way
<mdeslaur> I thought I switched synaptic and gparted to pkexec a while ago?
<jbicha> mdeslaur: I'll investigate and get back with you on that
<willcooke> jbicha, would you mind checking on that ^ ?
<willcooke> seb128, Laney, jbicha - So did we reach a conclusion here?
<Laney> Don't think so
<seb128> hum
<seb128> not really no
<Laney> Seems to hinge on this fallback thing
<willcooke> Who can investigate that some more?  didrocks, is your knowledge of the 2d/3d stuff useful here?
<jbicha> GNOME already only offers Wayland if it thinks it's supported
<jbicha> in gnome-session
<didrocks> willcooke: for the implementation of the fallback mecanism, yes, but on knowing what to detect for wayland, I'm unsure
<Laney> it TryExecs it
<didrocks> ah
<Laney> I don't know if that then falls back to X though
<Laney> that's to show in the greeter
<didrocks> oh right, they do it in gdm
<didrocks> before
<Laney> AFAIK!
<willcooke> so more work in LightDM needed? Hummm
<jbicha> Laney: I think it does something more complicated than a simple TryExec
<Laney> ok, where's that then?
<Laney> I see a TryExec in the .desktop file here
<didrocks> willcooke: well, we will need a lightDM greeter running on wayland and one on X
<jbicha> I see a TryExec=gnome-shell which doesn't tell you about wayland
<didrocks> so basically, lightdm/greeter will need to do that detection
<Laney> ?
<Laney> it's in /usr/share/wayland-sessions/
<Laney> anyway, I never read the code to find out if that is what happens :)
<willcooke> seb128, Laney - could you get us to a point that we can talk more on Thursday, and try and get this resolved one way or the other by Friday EOD?
<jbicha> I think part of it is that GDM runs with Wayland by default
<jbicha> but if GDM is running as X then it does not provide a Wayland option
<didrocks> seb128: Laney: don't forget my point about the lightdm greeter in both flavors is needed (wayland and X), so I guess doing the right session presentation is needed at an earlier stage that we had
<seb128> didrocks, do we need them at the same time?
<seb128> or just fallback to start a X one if wayland fails?
<didrocks> seb128: "same time", being?
<seb128> willcooke, should be doable, we can continue that discussion after meeting/tomorrow
<willcooke> thanks
<willcooke> ok, anyone got more AOB before we close the meeting?
<seb128> didrocks, "in both flavors" you mean having option to use it with wayland or X or having one of each on different VTs?
<jbicha> the other question was if unity7 would be autoremovable for upgraders
<seb128> willcooke, I have one that can wait next week (rediscuss i386 iso status)
<didrocks> seb128: no, I mean, lightdm needs to be smart to start an X version of the greeter if the wayland one doesn't work
<seb128> didrocks, right, agreed
<didrocks> (and so, we need a wayland based greeter and an X one)
<seb128> are those different greeters? or just lightdm being smart enough to know what server to use and the same greeter code?
<seb128> anyway to discuss with Robert I guess
<willcooke> oki, lets speak about auto remove U7 then
<didrocks> don't know, yeah, Robert should know more
<seb128> thanks for poiting it out didrocks
<didrocks> yw!
<seb128> I'm going to email Robert and Cc you/L_aney/j_bicha
<seb128> and Will
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<didrocks> thx
<willcooke> Auto remove U7 - very tricky.  I don't really have a strong feeling.  It's not that we're offering up GNOME Shell as a preview here, it is the new desktop.  So removing it seeeeems to be ok.
<didrocks> we didn't remove gnome classic when switching to unity
<willcooke> But it will be surprising to a few people, no doubt
<seb128> I'm a bit balanced on that as well
<didrocks> I don't think it's a  policy to remove things for people who upgrade (but we change default session with our new things)
<seb128> maybe to revist once we have some feedback about what users think of the new desktop
<didrocks> I would suggest we keep unity, just move it to this new session for people who want to reswitch
<seb128> but yeah what didrocks says
<jbicha> LP: #1686081 is a nasty bug if a user has Unity7 installed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1686081 in xorg (Ubuntu) "If -synaptics is installed, GNOME Mouse & Touchpad Settings doesn't work" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1686081
<kenvandine> don't want to shock the users
<jbicha> currently, there are zero people maintaining unity7
<seb128> jbicha keeps nagging about that one
<jbicha> unity7 FTBFS right now and I'd like if someone could help me on it :)
<jbicha> (test failures)
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, ^ can you have a look?
<seb128> jbicha, do you have a bug open about that?
<seb128> would be useful to assign etc
<jbicha> I'll probably open a bug, but currently it was briefly discussed at https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/unity/drop-uoa-recommends/+merge/325097
<andyrock> it's eod for me
<seb128> please open a bug and give me the ref
<andyrock> I can take a look tomorrow
<seb128> I see with andyrock tomorrow
<seb128> andyrock, yeah tomorrow is fine, thanks
<jbicha> I would be happier with Unity7 if it could be ported to use unity-settings-daemon, unity-control-center but that needs more work to reimplement stuff that GNOME upstream dropped
<seb128> you mean gnome-settings-daemon?
<jbicha> oops, yes
<seb128> well the oem team would like to backport libinput support for xenial ideally
<seb128> so maybe that specific synaptic issue is resolved by that work
<seb128> well "backport", rather add and backport
<jbicha> yes, that would fix that
<seb128> on removing let's maybe revisit in another meeting or discuss on the list?
<willcooke> +1
<seb128> we quite overrun already
<willcooke> let's get the blockers looked at in the meantime too
<seb128> yeah
<jbicha> some GNOME apps really want GNOME Online Accounts to be available but that's messy with having 2 control-centers in Unity7
<willcooke> I will add that bug to the Trello board and we can get someone assigned
<seb128> well uoa is deprecated so it wouldn't be 2 in artful
<seb128> willcooke, thanks
<jbicha> right, UOA is gone but GOA is a gnome-control-center panel
<seb128> right :-/
<seb128> let's do another meeting about unity7
<seb128> it's too much to discuss today
<seb128> maybe meanwhile list issues on a wiki or bugtag them
<jbicha> it is possible to run Unity7 without unity-settings-daemon but a few things don't work (some media-keys shortcuts, gnome-control-center's displays panel, etc.)
<willcooke> ok, going to close this meeting now.  Seb, let's talk i386 next week.  We can carry on this discussion in a moment ^
<willcooke> seb128 is going to email Robert
<kenvandine> cool
<willcooke> We need to look at that libinput stuff again
<willcooke> and then we can decide what to do with U7
<willcooke> Is that right?
<jbicha> yes
<willcooke> :) thanks jbicha
<willcooke> in which case...
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Upcoming/in-progress work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jun  6 16:30:24 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-06-06-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks a lot everyone
<didrocks> thx
<willcooke> The full hour long meeting for the first time in a while :)
<willcooke> and there still wasnt time to talk about everything
<jbicha> we may have a bunch to discuss next week too
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> I think it's great that we've got so much going on
<willcooke> exciting
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> indeed, good discussions
 * seb128 needs to go now
<willcooke> night seb128
<seb128> I catch up with some topics and send emails a bit later
<seb128> bye willcooke
<gQuigs> oSoMoN: do you need a netflix tester for something?
<willcooke> gQuigs, in theory Chromium should now support Netflix if you also have Chrome installed (because it needs the DRM libs)
<willcooke> Its not working for me on 16.04, but it should do
<willcooke> That's as far as my testing went, so if you feel like digging in to it a bit more, that would be great
<willcooke> and ya know, Rick & Morty is on Netflix
<willcooke> dinner, bbl
<pisi0> hey guys, what is ubuntu 17.10 default Login manager, LightDM or GDM?
<jbicha> pisi0: it's still LightDM right now
<oSoMoN> gQuigs, so I don’t really know what it takes to make netflix work in chromium, I was hoping that it would just work as is (as willcooke said you’d need chrome installed though), but apparently it’s not, so I need to dig into it
<oSoMoN> when I have something to test I’ll make sure to announce it
<oSoMoN> it’s not my top priority atm though
<pisi0> jbicha: Why still LightDM ,will it change?
<jbicha> pisi0: we're hopeful that we can get LightDM to look like GNOME LP: #1694962
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1694962 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Use gnome-shell as a LightDM greeter" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1694962
<Laney> night
<jbicha> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/signon/dont-recommend-transitional-pkg/+merge/325176
<kenvandine> jbicha, approved
<ximion> Laney: from your newsletter mail, I noticed that you still seed app-install-data for the partner repo - is there a reason why that's still there?
<ximion> (or is that just a "will be converted to AppStream at some point but nobody did it yet")
<ximion> I'm asing since GS doesn't support app-install, so that was a bit weird for me
<oSoMoN> good night all
<willcooke> night all
<dmj_s76> Trevinho: I noticed you're doing a hackfest for scaling in gnome shell.  Mind if I weigh in with System76's considerations?
<xnox> Laney, do you sync launchpad merge proposals / bug status to trollo boards?
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-06-07
<pisi0> im testing ubuntu 17.10 daily iso right now and ubuntu has 3 virtual keybord why? (caribou, fcitx, onboard)
<jbicha> fcitx is provided for Asian languages and it is only installed by default for 5 languages
<jbicha> the Ubuntu Desktop team hasn't discussed onboard and caribou yet for 17.10
<pisi0> jbicha: thank you for information good night
<Trevinho> dmj_s76: yep...
<Trevinho> dmj_s76: my idea is also to reuse what you did for computing the scaling levels to mutter
<Trevinho> dmj_s76: so, let me know if you need something else... Unfortunately our timezone doesn't match much with yours
<duflu> On that note... good morning Trevinho
<dmj_s76> Trevinho: Ah, good to know!  Are you planning to at least keep integer scaling the default behavior?
<Trevinho> dmj_s76: if it's possible.... Otherwise we chose the point scaling
<Trevinho> dmj_s76: feel free to talk in #gnome-shell so also Jonas is there
<jibel> morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<Trevinho> morning oSoMoN
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey Trevinho, duflu!
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks, seb128
<didrocks> hey duflu
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey duflu
<seb128> re didrocks
<didrocks> re seb128
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> seb128, bug #1696300
<ubot5> bug 1696300 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Update to 5.3.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1696300
<willcooke> morning all.   Just running a quick errand, bbl
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke
<Laney> moin
<didrocks> morning Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> you good?
<didrocks> I'm great! Still no full nights those days, so hard, but getting better
<didrocks> yourself? Not too many pints due to you winning the pub quizz? :)
<Laney> saved them for next week!
<Laney> we win about 1 time per year
<Laney> our time was overdue :-)
<didrocks> oh great, the coupon can be reused next time!
<didrocks> heh, indeed :)
<didrocks> just curious, how many people are participating, regularly?
<Laney> umm
<seb128> hey oSoMoN willcooke Laney
<Laney> it's probably about 10-15 teams but varies quite a lot
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks, I look to that in a bit
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> how's it going?
<didrocks> waow, quite a bunch
<Laney> let me try to remember some questions...
<Laney> #ubuntu-desktop pub quiz
<Laney> ok, what animal has (nearly) 25,000 teeth?
<duflu> Laney: Michael Fasbender?
<Laney> apart from AC Milan, which team plays at the San Siro stadium?
<Laney> duflu: ENOENT
<didrocks> waow, I would be so bad at that :)
<Laney> we got both of those wrong :P
<duflu> I don't suppose whales count?
<Laney> Sure, but that's not it(!)
<Laney> We guessed a whale too
<jamesh> It's probably the Sarlac
<willcooke> morning
<robert_ancell> hi
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<duflu> Night robert_ancell?
<oSoMoN> that’s an awful lot of teeth
<robert_ancell> duflu, it is
<duflu> Hey I got a question right
<Laney> hi willcooke & robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> 10 points to griffin-er-van-vugt
<willcooke> night robert_ancell
<oSoMoN> I just installed an artful VM from the daily iso (French and non default keyboard layout), and can’t login, password incorrect. The kb layout indicator is empty, and when I use the OSK the correct layout is shown by default, but after clicking one key it changes to qwerty (and even then, entering the password with the OSK fails to log me in)
<oSoMoN> is that a known issue?
<oSoMoN> jibel, ^
<seb128> oSoMoN, can you log from a vt?
<oSoMoN> let me see, how do I switch to a vt in virtualbox
<oSoMoN> Host+F1, got it
<oSoMoN> seb128, yes, logging in from a vt works
<oSoMoN> (and the keyboard layout is correct)
<seb128> can you type your password on lightdm like if it was a qwerty keyboard?
<oSoMoN> already tried that, no luck
<oSoMoN> after running apt dist-upgrade in the vt and rebooting, logging in works
<seb128> weird
<thumper-afk> o/ seb128
<oSoMoN> there was a lightdm update, wild guess is that this fixed it somehow
<Laney> do you have unity installed?
<Laney> that updated fixed a case where it was trying to log into a non existing session and failing
<seb128> hey thumper, how are you?
<Laney> I wouldn't have expected you to be told your password was incorrect if you were hitting that kind of problem
<thumper> seb128: good, busy
<thumper> fun real customer issues
<thumper> seb128: I'm happy you are still around
<thumper> seb128: didrocks too?
<oSoMoN> Laney, now that I think about it, before I fiddled with the OSK and keyboard layout, the message might have been something like "failed to log in to session", or similar
<oSoMoN> Laney, I didn’t have unity installed though, it was a clean VM created from scratch today with yesterday’s iso
<Laney> could be this thing then
<Laney> should be fixed with today's image
<oSoMoN> ok, so incident closed, thanks!
<didrocks> thumper: yeah, happy that you are around as well :)
<thumper> o/
<seb128> thumper, yes, didrocks too
<duflu> And hello thumper too
<thumper> o/ duflu
<duflu> and goodbye
<jibel> Laney, against which component do I fill gnome-shell bugs during installation? gnome-shell or ubiquity?
<jibel> nvm
<oSoMoN> when I open a downloaded tarball from chromium, nautilus apparently unpacks it in a temporary directory and mounts that dir, but no nautilus window is being open, so it looks like nothing is happening (the former behaviour was to open the tarball in file-roller)
<seb128> oSoMoN, looks like a bug worth reporting
<oSoMoN> ok, will do
<oSoMoN> looks like file-roller is still the default handler, will file against it
<Laney> jibel: Probably gnome-shell - it depends but things can be reassigned easily if necessary
<Laney> oh, you said nvm :-)
 * Laney minds A LOT
<jibel> Laney, it's the customization of system-settings during installation, I reported it against ubiquity and will reassign as needed
 * Laney got £3.30 × 2 from Delay Repay on the train
<oSoMoN> bug #1696388
<ubot5> bug 1696388 in file-roller (Ubuntu) "xdg-open filename.tar.xz mounts tarball in nautilus but doesn't open a nautilus window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1696388
<Trevinho> Fractional!
<Trevinho> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/BMFvsVya/
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks
<seb128> Trevinho, hey! how is it going?
<Trevinho> seb128: good!
<Trevinho> seb128: we're trying to start taclking most of things, while the list of TODO is pretty big and increasing, but at least we're moving
<Trevinho> check the journal :)
<oSoMoN> not sure it’s a file-roller bug after all, looks like xdg-open executes run-mailcap which then decides to run /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-archive
<seb128> Trevinho, nice :-)
<seb128> oSoMoN, why is xdg-open being used there? is that a chromium thing?
<oSoMoN> seb128, yes
<oSoMoN> chromium has no logic to handle downloaded files, it just delegates to xdg-open
<seb128> xdg-open should call gvfs-open under GNOME no?
<oSoMoN> I guess that’s what it used to do, as gvfs-open just opens the tarball in file-roller, no fancy mounting involved
<oSoMoN> xdg-open hasn’t changed recently though
<Trevinho> seb128: I've just read the email from robert about lightdm... So are we working to get the guest session in gdm?
<andyrock> mpt_: ping?
<seb128> Trevinho, yes, interested in stepping up for that one? ;-)
<seb128> oSoMoN, GNOME changed to deprecate file-roller in favor of nautilus archives handling
<seb128> andyrock, hey, try putting some context with the ping maybe, it can help to have a reply
<andyrock> mpt_: I've a question about the livepatch panel and the ubuntu one sso. Right now thiss is what we have: https://youtu.be/FRDXKJV0bOE. But what if I want to change user?
<ogra> andyrock, well, i guess thats something you want generally solved for snap packages, not only for the livepatch one
<andyrock> ogra: not really, here we're not using u1 to install the snap
<andyrock> we're using u1 to get the livepatch token
<andyrock> now or we ask the user everytime to enter the u1 credentials every time he/she enables the service
<andyrock> or we add a forget button
<ogra> well, same thing in the end given livepatch is only available as snap package
<oSoMoN> seb128, ack, so we need to make sure that a nautilus window is opened and raised when requesting to open an archive, but I’m not sure yet which component should be responsible for that
<ogra> you will need U1 for both in the end
<andyrock> ogra: mmm we don't right now. I guess because we're running as root
<ogra> ah
<seb128> oSoMoN, does calling "nautilus archive.tar.gz" open a view? if not that's a nautilus bug, if it does we need to check what command is being called by xdg-open
<seb128> oSoMoN, does it work better from firefox or double clicking on the file in nautilus?
<Trevinho> seb128: mh... sorry,  i missed your request.... But... mhmh, not for now... There's enough work to do in this field for now
<seb128> Trevinho, no worry
<seb128> andyrock, Trevinho, btw is one of you looking at the unity build issue on artful that was mentioned yesterday?
<Trevinho> seb128: I didn't... I just read a bit, but I was heading to bed :)
<andyrock> ogra: the other way is asking for a macaroon right?
<Trevinho> seb128: I'm quite busy this week though... I'd prefer to focus on this stuff
<Trevinho> if possible
<Trevinho> I can land tho
<andyrock> seb128: is there already a bug?
<ogra> andyrock, yeah, ask pedronis in #snappy about that
<andyrock> ogra: for the moment I'll stick without it. The software-properties panel already run as root (at least the dbus backend).
<ogra> (but iirc the macaroon will need to be tied to a U1 account so you are back at asking for credentials)
<seb128> andyrock, bug #1696253
<ubot5> bug 1696253 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity FTBFS in artful, test failures" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1696253
<seb128> Trevinho, right, focus on the hackfest, andyrock said he would have a look today so let's stuck to that
<andyrock> seb128: this will take some time
<andyrock> ah TestGetOneFileThumbnail
<seb128> andyrock, why some time, because you think the problem is difficult to debug? or require lot of changes?
<seb128> andyrock, it's fine to workaround, change flags if you think it's easier
<andyrock> because I need to setup the dev enviroment for artful
<andyrock> :D
<andyrock> that test has not been realiable for a while
<andyrock> Trevinho tried to make it more reliable here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/4229
<seb128> we can probably skip it as a temporary hack to unblock things
<andyrock> seb128: Trevinho I do see in the logs a lot of
<andyrock>  WARNING **: Couldn't save the thumbnail '/home/buildd/.local/share/previews/3979186869093462243.png' for file 'file:///<<BUILDDIR>>/unity-7.5.0+17.10.20170425.1/resources/dash_bottom_right_corner.png': Failed to open '/home/buildd/.local/share/previews/3979186869093462243.png' for writing: No such file or directory
<andyrock> Trevinho: is this something new?
<seb128> oSoMoN, libreoffice update looks good, I have one nitpick but I don't think it's worth rebuilding the source package (unless it's trivial for you to do, unsure how long it takes with libreoffice since the source is big), it's nice when you have a sponsoring bug to list it in the changelog as (lp: #nnn) so it get autoclosed by the upload with the changelog reference in the bug
<andyrock> seb128: let me try to setup the all thing and if by the end of the day I cannot fix, I'll disable the test
<seb128> andyrock, thanks, don't spend too much time on it though, if the env set up is happening in bg it's good, otherwise maybe focus on the livepatch work for now and we can talk about unity again in a few days
<andyrock> oki
<seb128> k, I'm relocating for lunch, be back online in a bit
<oSoMoN> seb128, sure I’ll rebuild the source packages with a reference to the sponsoring bug, will do that in a bit (gotta go pick up my daughter from school)
<oSoMoN> seb128, firefox opens the downloaded tarball in file-roller (like chromium used to do). invoking `nautilus file.tar.xz` does open a nautilus window, that works as expected. And double-cliking on the file in nautilus just extracts it in the same directory, no opening file-roller or mounting
<seb128> oSoMoN, don't bother with rebuilding libreoffice, it's not worth spending time redoing it in fact, let's not forget next time
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks for the details about nautilus/archives, i'm going to mention it to upstream
<oSoMoN> seb128, ok
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, hey, chromium-browser 59.0.3071.86 is almost done building in https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+packages , and I’ve already done some smoke testing on all supported releases (and ran the new autopkgtests on artful), so it’ll shortly be ready for publication and security updates
<seb128> oSoMoN, libreoffice(-l10n) uploaded, good work!
<willcooke> Good work!
<seb128> sponsored the pulseaudio fixes for bluetooth devices SRU to xenial for duflu as well, hut he's not around
<seb128> new bluez for artful as well
<seb128> that was my sponsoring round of the day :-)
<willcooke> ha.  jibel ^
<Beret> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1696419
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1696419 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Failed to start session at login" [Undecided,New]
<Beret> just filed that
<Beret> It might be old news
<willcooke> Beret, click on the little Ubuntu logo, and you should see Gnome and Gnome on Wayland (or something like that) listed - just choose the top one.
<willcooke> Beret, then the Ubuntu logo will turn in to the GNOME logo, and you should be able to log in
<Beret> willcooke, so the problem is nothing is chosen by default?
<Beret> because I also tried the GNOME on Wayland
<Beret> and that didn't work either
<willcooke> oh
<Beret> willcooke, the top one worked
<jibel> willcooke, k
<willcooke> ah, right
<Beret> so the problem was indeed an available session wasn't selected
<willcooke> Beret, oki, in which case, known issue I think
<willcooke> but thanks
<Beret> ok
<Beret> but fyi, gnome on wayland didn't work
<seb128> Beret, what error? what video card/driver do you use?
<Beret> this is a thinkpad t420 with intel graphics
<Beret> (I've used GNOME on Wayland on it in the past)
<willcooke> I think this is just the lightdm issue seb128
<Beret> this cannot be an easy transition
<willcooke> Beret, I think it's worth doing an apt update && apt upgrade. I think that will get the wayland session working again
<Beret> ok
<Beret> so we're going to handle the switch to wayland independently of the shell switch
<Beret> ?
<willcooke> kinda, we wanted it to all happen at the same time.  We /were/ going to use LightDM, but we changed our minds this morning for a few reasons.  That should make switching to Wayland easier.
<Beret> ok
<Beret> man
<Beret> how in the heck do you log out of gnome shell
<seb128> willcooke, I think you are right, I was asking in case because wayland doesn't work nvidia and lightdm doesn't filter the wayland session out the way gdm does
<willcooke> So the transition should be all done by next week
<Beret> wth
<Beret> I must be an idiot
<willcooke> Beret, click the lock
<Beret> I did that
<Beret> it locked the screen
<willcooke> seb128, gotya
<willcooke> Beret, ohhhh, yes.. thats just the lock screen
<Beret> yeah this is nearly comical
<Beret> I have no idea how to log out :)
<Laney> top right
<Laney> click username
<Beret> I have no username in the top right
<oSoMoN> seb128, thanks!
<ogra> ctrl-alt-del?
<Laney> Click at the top right, then click the Real Name that is associated with your user, then click Log Out.
<Beret> ogra, that worked
<Beret> thanks
<Beret> Laney, there's no real name listed there
<Laney> Screenshot?
<Beret> sure, sec
<Beret> willcooke, btw, after a dist-upgrade, wayland was fine
<willcooke> Beret, ack, thx
<willcooke> Laney, http://imgur.com/a/yCV2b
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/out.png
<willcooke> Laney, odd - that's missing from here - fresh install as of 2 hrs ago
<seb128> that hidding of logout is confusing quite some users
<Beret> Laney, https://www.dropbox.com/s/ltv62wmfob1pjpi/Screenshot%20from%202017-06-07%2008-37-13.png?dl=0
<seb128> I wonder if that's one of the things we should tweak
<Beret> yeah, I don't have what laney has
<willcooke> seb128, +1
<willcooke> Beret, same here
<Beret> and this is a fresh install from today's daily
<willcooke> kenvandine, might have another extension to include - "Log Out Button"
<kenvandine> lol
<jbicha> Beret: are you still in the live environment or is that after install?
<Laney> install ALL the extensions!
<kenvandine> shouldn't be this hard :)
<Beret> jbicha, after install
<Beret> kenvandine, hah
<seb128> Laney is a true stock upstream experience believer :-)
<seb128> we should perhaps try to convince them that it's confusing the users
<seb128> or do you actual have a strong preference to have that option to user visible?
<jbicha> seb128: one Design issue is that there are actually already 4 icons in the bottom of the system status menu, there isn't comfortably room for a 4th
<seb128> jbicha, doesn't need to be an icon, it's not one in L_aney's screenshot
<willcooke> jbicha, I only have three
<seb128> we could not-collapse that item by default
<jbicha> the 4th is a lock screen icon for convertible tablets
<willcooke> ah
<jbicha> *lock icon for screen rotation
<kenvandine> seb128, thx for the review, i'll upload it
<seb128> kenvandine, yw
<seb128> there is https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=697065
<ubot5> Gnome bug 697065 in general "only hide logout item when autologin is enabled" [Normal,New]
<willcooke> lets work out why its not appear on the new installs first, and then we can decide later
<seb128> there is a setting to display that action I think so might be a simple gsettings tweak if we want to do that
<seb128> no extension
<jbicha> Beret: do you have autologin enabled? ^
<Beret> jbicha, no
<kenvandine> if it's a setting, we should override that
<jbicha> Beret: ok, I can duplicate the missing Log Out here, my guess is that it is just fallout from trying to make gdm3 optional
<seb128> jbicha, Beret,  buzgilla suggests it might get hidden if you only have one user account on the machine
<seb128> they maybe consider you don't have a case to want to go back to the greeter in that case
<kenvandine> yeah, but you might want to logout to switch sessions
<kenvandine> probably a corner case for the average user
<jbicha> Beret: install gir1.2-gdm-1.0 and log out (haha) and try again
<willcooke> seb128, yeah, that did it.  I added another user, and now I see what Laney had
<willcooke> Beret,  ^
<willcooke> jbicha, ^
<Laney> gsettings set org.gnome.shell always-show-log-out true
<jbicha> seb128: I'm pretty sure that Log Out was working fine before :)
<seb128> Laney, yes, that's what I was saying, though bug #763268
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #763268 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/763268). The error has been logged
<seb128> gnome bug #763268
<ubot5> Gnome bug 763268 in general "gnome-shell ignores /org/gnome/shell/always-show-log-out being set to false" [Normal,Resolved: notabug] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=763268
<Laney> right
<Laney> but the number of sessions code asks gdm
<jbicha> here's the 4th button https://bicha.net/i/gnome-shell-system-status-menu.png
<seb128> jbicha, as said we could display the item under the username by default, no need of a button
<willcooke> thanks jbicha, I see
<jbicha> ok, someone should still talk to GNOME Design first to see if they might change too :)
<seb128> jbicha, also we could decide that it's useful on desktop which usually don't have rotation lock
<seb128> so typically you would get one of the other
<willcooke> 2 in 1s might need that rotation lock?
<seb128> but yeah, talking to upstream is always a good idea
<jbicha> my computer is a regular fairly recent touch-enabled laptop
<jbicha> there's a lot of them
<seb128> the xps13 is touch enabled but doesn't have screen rotation
<seb128> touch != convertible
<jbicha> now, on this computer auto-screen-rotation isn't working in Linux, but when it does work some people find the feature to be very annoying
<seb128> why are we having that discussion?
<seb128> I don't think anyone is arguing against rotation lock
<seb128> anyway there is an exsiting upstream gsettings key so they somewhat agree it's a choice some users might want to make
<seb128> no reason to act like it's not
<jbicha> what choice?
<seb128> showing a logout item
<jbicha> I think that's a bug but I haven't heard back from Beret yet
<jbicha> I worry when I give someone help on IRC and then there's no response for several minutes, I worry that I gave them Bad Advice! ;)
<willcooke> We know the cause now, only having a single user.  I think the question going forwards is: should we show it all the time, if so should we expand that item so "logout" is visible, or should we have a button to do it.
<jbicha> currently, artful has at least 2 session (GNOME with or without Wayland) so that gsettings key isn't really the issue right now
<willcooke> Maybe a button is not possible or feasible
<jbicha> I duplicated Beret's issue, installed gir1.2-gdm-1.0 and could no longer duplicate it
<willcooke> no - it's having a single user
<Laney> It's having a single user and a single session
<willcooke> :)
<jbicha> willcooke: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/763268
<ubot5> Gnome bug 763268 in general "gnome-shell ignores /org/gnome/shell/always-show-log-out being set to false" [Normal,Resolved: notabug]
<Laney> Except the code to determine the latter is in gdm
<gQuigs> did the switch to gdm mean we gave up (for now) on the guest session?   (that would mean there is always a use case for logging out)
<willcooke> Wait, comment 1 on that bug says... >1 user OR > 1 session.  Well, I had two sessions and 1 user, and it didnt show.
<Laney> We're saying that the check doesn't work because it requires gdm
<seb128> gQuigs, no, well until we add it back
<seb128> but it's planned to be added back (this cycle if possible)
<willcooke> Laney, I see (at last) - thanks
<gQuigs> cool
<Laney> So fix that and see if it's good enough..?
<willcooke> Laney, +1
<Laney> or if you want (if it's too bad now), override the key in ubuntu-settings
<willcooke> I /think/ expanding the user name is probably enough - but let's see.
<seb128> we should really wait a bit for things to land and settle down to review issues
<willcooke> yeah
<Laney> we tend to jump on issues when someone raises them on irc
<jbicha> Laney: do you want to go ahead and change that key since gdm is not in main yet and we were talking yesterday about maybe only having 1 session anyway?
<seb128> no need to go and change keys now for bugs
<seb128> it's still early in unstable cycles
<seb128> users can deal with small issues like that
<Laney> jbicha: If we do only have one then maybe upstream's argument is right for us too
<jbicha> ok, but maybe we should still change that setting as a workaround until we switch to gdm
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, all built in https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+packages now
<Laney> seb12_8 just -1ed that
 * Laney isn't minded to disagree
<Laney> but if you are, you two work it out :-)
<Laney> I should probably have some lunch ...
<Laney> (& house of cards)
<Laney> back soon!
<seb128> enjoy Laney
<seb128> jbicha, if you want to do it feel free
<jbicha> seb128: I'd like to change that logout setting for now to not break Artful users who want to switch users or sessions :)
<seb128> I just can't be bothered to do/undo work for temp situations
<jbicha> Laney: can you push your ubuntu-settings work to bzr?
<kenvandine> alan_g, i've re-enabled the mir backend in gtk, but stripped out the pasteboard stuff to avoid the content-hub depends
<seb128> be back in a bit, moving place
<alan_g> kenvandine: thanks. Saviq ^
<Saviq> kenvandine ack, thanks
<kenvandine> np
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, thanks
<andyrock> jbicha: regading the test failure
<andyrock> can you try with this https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/unity/thumbnailer-mkdir-parents-dirs/+merge/325247
<andyrock> this should remove the warning
<andyrock> but I'm not sure that this cause the failure
<andyrock> this is not the first time we get failures with that particular test
<jbicha> andyrock: did you want to try a bileto build for it?
<andyrock> yup
<seb128> andyrock, you figured out the build issue?
<andyrock> I cannot do that
<andyrock> seb128: there is this weird warning
<andyrock> maybe that's the problem, otherwise we'll just disable the test
<jbicha> thanks!
<seb128> andyrock, k
<andyrock> it can be that before we had another deb creating that path
<andyrock> before unity tests were run
<andyrock> maybe not anymore, or who knows
<andyrock> :)
<jackpot51> Will GDM for 17.10 be themed by Ubuntu?
<Laney> jbicha: done, I forgot that wasn't merged by bileto
<jbicha> jackpot51: I don't think so, GDM isn't easily themable
<seb128> jackpot51, do you think there is a need for that?
<jackpot51> It would be nice if GDM3 would load shell themes, GTK themes, fonts, and icon themes. Are any of those possible?
<seb128> I personally don't know but we should try to figure that out
<jbicha> jackpot51: have you tried setting gtk and icon themes and fonts for the gdm user?
<jackpot51> Icon themes appear to change, but the fonts are part of the gnome shell theme
<jbicha> ah, right
<jbicha> we still haven't figured out how we're going to implement shell theming
<jackpot51> I think user themes would have to be loaded in GDM
<jbicha> GNOME Shell maintainer fmuellner doesn't like the user-themes extension
<isantop> jbicha: Hey there
<jbicha> hi
<jbicha> good morning
<isantop> I've stolen some backlog from jackpot51
<isantop> So a big part of what we're working on is a new look and feel for System76 computers.
<isantop> Part of that is a big fancy-shmancy new theme. However, another big part is consistency of the whole UI
<isantop> We do find it a bit inconsistent that the login screen doesn't have the same look and feel as the rest of the interaction, which is why we're looking at these changes
<mpt> andyrock, hi
<andyrock> mpt: hi
<mpt> andyrock, I would have a button opposite the livepatch checkbox, something like “Set Up Livepatch…”
<mpt> andyrock, is the contents of the U1 dialog up to you, or is it separate?
<andyrock> it's up to me
<andyrock> it's just a copy of the one used in gnome-software
<jbicha> isantop: except for the Shell theme, maybe that's already working?
<mpt> hmmm
<jbicha> isantop: (assuming we're talking about gdm3 and not lightdm)
<mpt> andyrock, give me ~20 minutes, I’ll do you a sketch
<isantop> Correct, GDM not lightdm
<andyrock> mpt: oki thanks!
<jbicha> isantop: I don't have an answer for you now about shell theming, the only change Ubuntu has made so far is switch to the Ubuntu font and we did that by hacking gnome-shell directly
<jackpot51> Would you like to do that with a gsetting?
<isantop> What we're basically thinking of is integrating the code from the user-themes extension into the GNOME Shell code
<jbicha> that would be great but GNOME Shell themes don't use gsettings
<isantop> They do once user-themes is set. ;)
<jbicha> isantop: please discuss that with fmuellner in #gnome-shell on irc.gnome.org
<isantop> s/set/enabled.
<isantop> Will do, thanks
<jbicha> he does not want user-theme support enabled by default
<immu> hey
<immu> can someone tell me about, switch from lgdm to GDM
<immu> i wanted the bug report about it
<seb128> k, enough for today, I keep IRC open and read backlog later but that's it, see you tomorrow (I'm travelling in the morning to London but should get online from the office at some point once there), have a nice evening desktopers
<jbicha> immu: bug 1694962 and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2017-June/004969.html
<ubot5> bug 1694962 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Use gnome-shell as a LightDM greeter" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1694962
<Laney> see you seb128!
<oSoMoN> good evening seb128, have a safe trip to London tomorrow
<seb128> thanks!
<mpt> andyrock, do you have a ballpark figure for what percentage of updates-requiring-restart are covered by livepatch?
<andyrock> mpt: nope.
<andyrock> but I think not that many... just the security ones
<andyrock> and the kernel'ones
<andyrock> *'s
<mpt> So I guess the most we can say is that this will “reduce restarts required”
<andyrock> mpt: yep
<isantop> jbicha: Sorry to bother, do you happen to know what ports are tcp-able on that server?
<mpt> [ ] Use Livepatch to reduce restarts required    ( Sign In… )
<isantop> connect
<isantop> Whoops, wrong window
<Laney> jbicha: welcome to the corridors of power
<jbicha> Laney: thanks
<jbicha> I will try to use the power wisely :)
<sil2100> I will proceed with granting you power once my internet allows me to work correctly, grrr
<mpt> andyrock, sketch done, scanning it now…
<Laney> sil2100: I was just looking at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev
<andyrock> mpt: cool thanks
<Laney> I think you should remove the 'seek to join ubuntu-dev' bit
<Laney> Say something about uploading through sponsors or something
<mpt> andyrock, here you go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=updates.draft.png
<andyrock> mpt: cool thanks :)
<mpt> andyrock, so whenever you’re not signed in, the checkbox is disabled and unchecked. When you sign in initially, it becomes enabled+checked. But you can uncheck it without having to remove the account.
<andyrock> mpt: ok makes sense
<andyrock> also easy to implement
<sil2100> Laney: oh, good catch, yeah I guess something like that would be much better - although the wiki still has a better overview of what's expected
<sil2100> So I'd even opt for removing the part completely
<andyrock> eod for me now
<andyrock> bye guys
<Laney> sil2100: As you wish
<jbicha> I wish for a mpt font and theme
<Laney> It's to get rid of the idea that there's a progression path up to core-dev
<Laney> deleting it is OK to achieve that too
<Laney> k
<Laney> allotment time
<Laney> night!
<willcooke> night all
<oSoMoN> jbicha, congrats!
<TheMuso> jbicha: Congrats dude.
<jbicha> TheMuso: thanks, I hope things are going ok with you :)
<TheMuso> jbicha: Not too bad, thanks for asking.
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-06-08
<duflu> Hmm, great that Chrome 59's menus are following the Ambiance theme now, but slightly strange
<duflu> Being consistent with the OS feels like the app itself has lost self-consistency
<koza> morning folks
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<duflu> Morning koza, oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hey, this might need a retry https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:5.3.3-0ubuntu1/+build/12706388
<oSoMoN> ricotz, huh, indeed, good
<oSoMoN> good catch
<oSoMoN> ricotz, ever seen this kind of "waiting for lock" issue when building LO ?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, hey, can you help with retrying https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:5.3.3-0ubuntu1/+build/12706388 ?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: so cancel + retry, correct?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, yes please
<didrocks> cancelling in progress
<Laney> moin
<didrocks> hey Laney, on your way?
<Laney> hi didrocks
<Laney> yeah, on the train
<ricotz> oSoMoN, never seen this yet
<Laney> how's it going?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, ever this that kind of deadlock?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: not at the time I was building openoffice
<didrocks> (cancelling as well I guess will take time…)
<didrocks> Laney: good, yourself?
<Laney> decent
<Laney> just crossed the Trent
<didrocks> oSoMoN: retried
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<didrocks> yw
<ricotz> thanks
 * Laney is le warm
<didrocks> open the window (if you can)
<didrocks> then it's noise vs warm
<didrocks> your pick :)
<Laney> can't, they need a special key
<Laney> :'(
<didrocks> so, I guess there are some AC (which is defective)?
<jamesh> so I guess today is when the UK reelects Theresa May?
<Trevinho> hey guys...
<Trevinho> Anyone know what's wrong with fonts-noto-cjk ?
<Trevinho> If I keep it installed, all the times I rebuild something (like any gnome app) and I run it  again libfreetypes takes *seconds* (10?) to rebuild its cache (I guess)...
<Trevinho> Strace just points at it
<Trevinho> uninstalling it makes things better
<Laney> fraid not
<Trevinho> anyway... keep it in mind... At least when running from a jhbuild... Or my jhbuild .:o
<Trevinho> tested in 4 artful machines.
<Laney> it's not something that users do all the time
<Laney> but I guess if you find time to debug it, go wild :-)
<Trevinho> mh, not really :-D
<Trevinho> but i guess it's because it needs a new cache for whatever reason...
<Laney> not sure what invalidates the cache
<Laney> jhbuild has triggers for some stuff, maybe this too
<Trevinho> hey willcooke
<willcooke> morning
<willcooke> how goes Trevinho?
 * Trevinho sorounded by monitors.... feels well...
<Trevinho> willcooke: can I bring home one of these XPS's? I'll send it back, promise! :-D
<Laney> do you have a hidpi machine?
<Trevinho> nope...
<willcooke> Fine by me, but check with, erm, maybe YC?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> hey willcooke
<Laney> you there?
<Trevinho> I've not, but for debugging I prefer a normal one....
<Trevinho> while it's nice for testing real world...
<willcooke> Laney, just arrived.  I'll email you a map which might be useful
<Laney> O_O
<Trevinho> YC?
<willcooke> Trevinho, https://directory.canonical.com/orgchart/YC%20Cheng/
<willcooke> Sat just outside Blackfriars for 10 mins
<Trevinho> ah, ok I know him.
<clobrano-> Trevinho, I guess Noto files are just huge (the smaller file is 16MB, while ubuntu-font-family files are ~KBs)
<Trevinho> clobrano-: yeah, I noticed...
<Trevinho> I uninstalled that for now, I'm just wondering if there's a way to avoid to recache it all the times *something* changes...
<Trevinho> (not sure what=
<willcooke> hey clobrano- - how are you?
<clobrano-> hey willcooke, I'm fine, thanks! You?
<willcooke> Not bad!
<clobrano-> willcooke, great :)
<duflu> Wow, bugfix finished at 6pm
<duflu> That never happens
<duflu> later
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<flexiondotorg> seb128 Morning. I saw photos. Where are you?
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg, London office
<flexiondotorg> :-)
<flexiondotorg> You're there tomorrow as well?
<seb128> yes
<flexiondotorg> I'll see if I can re-organise things and come to the office tomorrow.
<seb128> nice
<jbicha> https://jeremy.bicha.net/2017/06/07/gnome-tweak-tool-3-25-2/
<jbicha> I'd like to discuss whether we'd like to install GNOME Tweak Tool by default, should we discuss that at a weekly meeting or what?
<seb128> jbicha, on the mailing list maybe and then conclusion round in the meeting?
<jbicha> ok
<seb128> it's a bit non-Ubuntu "pick right defaults, make things easy, don't propose too many option that confuse users" in spirit no?
<jbicha> yes, maybe
<didrocks> IMHO, we should rather have options which makes sense to us migrated to g-c-c (hopefully, talking with upstream first)
<Laney> seb128: willcooke: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/hexchat
<jbicha> didrocks: I agree…except that it's really difficult to add things there that they don't want
<jbicha> for instance, I think they aren't interested in a theme selector or window button configurator
<jbicha> one individual told me they didn't want a theme selector because they didn't want to be blamed for bugs in 3rd party themes(!)
<seb128> didrocks, +1
 * Laney nod
<didrocks> jbicha: the g-c-c maintainer is living 2km from my home, I'm sure I can smooth the discussion :)
<didrocks> but no promise :)
<seb128> Laney, willcooke, http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1705.2/02534.html ?
<jbicha> didrocks: it might be useful to find out which features he would be interested in adding to g-c-c before someone writes the patches
<didrocks> jbicha: it would be even more useful to list what we think makes sense to expose to our users first :)
<seb128> jbicha, I don't think we are interested in things like a window button configurator either, I don't think that's something anyone has been requesting/complaining about for years
<jbicha> seb128: lots of people want to be able to flip the buttons to the other side
<jbicha> we could do like Ubuntu GNOME and every GNOME distro and Windows and put them on the right
<jbicha> or we could do like Unity and put them on the left
<gQuigs> btw, did the survey come out yet?  cause that was one of the questions IIRC
<jbicha> either way, there are a lot of people who will think we chose wrong and would like to be able to easily change it back
<Laney> Even if things are in Tweak Tool, and it's not installed by default, it's easy enough for people to get it
<seb128> jbicha, how much is "lots"? I don't think we had any of our partner/oems raising that as an issue for unity
<jbicha> oems != users (or at least they are only one specific kind of user)
<seb128> well we didn't get any IRC/list/launchpad/forum question about that for years
<seb128> i don't think it bothers users much
<didrocks> and as Laney said, I think people motivated to move those settings will find how to install tweak tool from the archive
<didrocks> we should still think if there is anything that isn't exposed that we want to though
<didrocks> (but I agree that windows control side doesn't seem a good fit to me there)
<jbicha> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=778677#c11
<ubot5> Gnome bug 778677 in general "Integrate with Software's extension support" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<jbicha> comment 11, the intent is to have GNOME Software point to Tweak Tool to configure GNOME Shell extensions
<gQuigs> I was going to say full disabling of trackpad.. but that looks like it's already in the tentative design - https://wiki.gnome.org/Design/SystemSettings/Mouse#Tentative_Design..
<seb128> jbicha, weird user experience to drop users to a power user tools tweak with a stack of settings, seems not really GNOMEish
<seb128> we never installed ccsm by default either
<jbicha> seb128: I know, right? it might even be part of core GNOME in the near future, which is different from what I had been hearing from GNOME for years about it
<seb128> though quite some users liked to tweak their compiz
<jbicha> I also think it would be ok to not show Desktop icons by default, but without a toggle switch to re-enable that old feature, it's a harder "sell"
<seb128> another tricky topic
<seb128> desktop icons is something lot of users are used to
<Laney> why is an old feature?
<Laney> it
<jbicha> Laney: well it wasn't in Unity8 which was the future ;)
<jbicha> the Nautilus maintainer doesn't like the feature
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, have you tried running the latest chromium in a kvm guest? I get a blank initial tab nearly every time (the page loads but nothing is rendered in it)
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, no, I’ve done all my testing in virtualbox VMs
<seb128> jbicha, unity is because they were putting something else on the desktop
<seb128> and that conflicted
<seb128> which GNOME is not doing
<jbicha> GNOME puts full-screen apps on the desktop
<jbicha> remember GNOME doesn't have a minimize button so it's kind of difficult to see the desktop after you've been using the computer for a few minutes
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, are you seeing that with all ubuntu releases as guests?
<seb128> jbicha, GNOME let you configure what buttons you have, I expect us to keep the 3 we have on the left
<jbicha> seb128: why on the left?
<seb128> because it's what Ubuntu is doing for like 7 years?
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, the ones I've tried, yes (xenial / zesty)
<seb128> and what our users are used to
<jbicha> that's only what Unity users are used to; most potential new users are not used to buttons on the left
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, I’ll set up some KVM guests and will see if I can see that
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<didrocks> buttons on the left was pre-unity
<mdeslaur> jbicha: sure they are, os x has buttons on the left too
<didrocks> (10.04)
<jbicha> mdeslaur: you don't mean to say that most potential new Ubuntu users use OS X? ;)
<jbicha> some of those potential users are coming from other Linux distros too
<mdeslaur> wait, do people still use windows? :)
<seb128> jbicha, you seem to expect that switch desktop shell is going to bring us a ton of new users magically over night? ;-)
<jbicha> kenvandine: which windows button side was preferred in the poll?
<seb128> jbicha, I think Ubuntu userbase is not going to change overnight
<jbicha> seb128: I expect we will gain some users that switched to other GNOME distros
<jbicha> and lose some users to other Ubuntu flavors
<jbicha> some have threatened to move to other GNOME distros but I'm not sure there's solid reasoning for that…
<gQuigs> buttons the left and top left hot corner in GNOME don't work well in my testing
<ogra> better drop the top left hot corner then ;)
<mdeslaur> oh I hope we're disabling the hot corner
<ogra> +1
<mdeslaur> :)
<gQuigs> again, isn't there a survey being done on this?
<jbicha> why do y'all hat the hot corner?
<ogra> its unintuitive and often in my way
<seb128> because it's frustrating to use
<chrisccoulson> I've got a simple answer to this - put the buttons on both sides
<chrisccoulson> sorry
<mdeslaur> heh
<oSoMoN> :)
<ogra> chrisccoulson, nah ... center them!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<jbicha> seb128: the maximize button doesn't really make sense except for tradition
<ogra> "we went for the best compromise we could find"
<gQuigs> I got it.. just get rid of all the buttons!   who needs them anyway!
<seb128> jbicha, why? how do you put gedit maximized without it?
<jbicha> seb128: did you read my blog post?
<seb128> no, and most our users problably didn't either :p
<seb128> well I had a look over it but I'm in a meeting
<seb128> trying to not be too distracted
<gQuigs> you just move gedit to the top of the screen and it maximes
<seb128> if you know about that
<ogra> how is m mom supposed to grok that ?
<ogra> *my mom
<chrisccoulson> I use the maximize button a lot. It's significantly more discoverable than either of the other 2 options
<ogra> yeah
<mdeslaur> wow, I never knew dragging a window to the top would maximize it
<jbicha> mdeslaur: works the same way on Windows :)
<jbicha> you can even right click on the title bar to maximize
<mdeslaur> why bother when you have a cool maximize button? :)
<seb128> I only trigger that maximize-on-top by error when I don't want to use it in fact
<jbicha> so there are a lot of ways to do it
<mdeslaur> and the maximize button works great with a touch screen :)
<jbicha> mdeslaur: so do 2 of the 3 options we've mentioned
<seb128> jbicha, windows has the button still no?
<jbicha> (the 3rd option is double-clicking the titlebar)
<jbicha> in my opinion, the dedicated maximize button is the slowest way to maximize a window so I end up never using it
<seb128> I only use that
<seb128> I can't get used to the dnd to top and right click on decoration is not something I use
<seb128> anyway it doesn't use much space
<seb128> and windows has it
<seb128> well my opinion anyway, we should probably discuss that on the list as well
<jbicha> with current Ambiance, it's a very small button to click Maximize
<jbicha> I kinda want to see what the poll numbers say about preferred placement first…
<jbicha> 7 years ago, left buttons weren't popular: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/ubuntu-window-buttons-staying-left-but-will-be-switching-order
<mdeslaur> change wasn't very popular
<mdeslaur> and you want to change it again
<gQuigs> change interfaces is never popular
<ogra> yeah ... so just dont do it ;)
<gQuigs> lol.. if we followed that we also wouldn't be moving to GNOME...  err.. well we would have never switched so I guess we would still be on GNOME..
<jbicha> gQuigs: and the window buttons would have stayed on the right! :)
<pisi0> Did Ubuntu developers discuss GNOME 3.26? Which is coming with ubuntu 17.10, 3.24 or 3.26?
<jbicha> here's some bugs with the redesigned gnome-control-center (targeted for 3.26): https://bicha.net/i/gnome-control-center-alt-ambiance-left.png
<seb128> pisi0, not yet
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, I’m seeing the blank page in a xenial guest indeed, looks like it’s doing that only on chrome://welcome, other chrome:// pages are fine
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, it does it everywhere with me - eg, if I launch it with a URL on the commandline
<oSoMoN> mmm, indeed
<oSoMoN> same here
<oSoMoN> but it’s only the first tab that’s affected, others are fine
<oSoMoN> in fact the first page render in the first tab, because then if I browse to a different URL in that same tab the page renders fine
<oSoMoN> this is annoying
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, latest release of chrome is not affected
<xnox> is there an example of a bug with gnome bugtracker linked to launchpad/
<xnox> ?
<sarnold> xnox: when I try to associate one I get an error message "Launchpad does not recognize the bug tracker at this URL"
<jbicha> xnox: I'm not sure I understand your question, but maybe https://bugzilla.gnome.org/764029
<ubot5> Gnome bug 764029 in general "goa-daemon not stopped on logout, and gnome-keyring unusable on next log in" [Critical,New]
<xnox> ooh ooh i found one
<xnox> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140751#c27
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 140751 in General "Integrate Mozilla with KDE" [Normal,New]
<xnox> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/494067
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 494067 in XULRunner "Provide better Firefox KDE integration" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sarnold> that's mozilla.org not gnome.org
<sarnold> are you sure you found what you wanted? :)
<Beret> is there a list of the proposed default extensions anywhere?
<Beret> I've seen the omgubuntu article
<Beret> but I'm not aware of a definitive list if there is one yet
<kenvandine> Beret, the poll results will be published real soon
<Beret> ok
<sunweaver> hi everyone
<sunweaver> can anyone tell me how the greeter frontend is launched when the user locks his/her session?
<sunweaver> I know that there must be some comm on com.canonical.Unity via DBus.
<sunweaver> However, I don't see clearly how the switch to the greeter (for locking the screen) happens.
<sunweaver> does that lockscreen greeter process run as the logged-in user? Or under the lightdm account?
<mdeslaur> sunweaver: the user's lock screen is drawn by unity itself inside the session, it doesn't use the greeter
<sarnold> sunweaver: maybe this discussion is helpful? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1663157
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1663157 in lightdm (Ubuntu Artful) "Guest session processes are not confined in 16.10 and newer releases" [High,In progress]
<sunweaver> mdeslaur: what code portion do I find the lock screen drawing in?
<sunweaver> the point is...
<mdeslaur> sunweaver: the unity source package:
<mdeslaur> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity
<sunweaver> I wonder how the indicator-session indicator could launch a lock screen in non-Unity without the greeter.
<sunweaver> currently I get a "This screen is locked" lock screen. You should be redirected to the unlock page.
<sunweaver> note, I have a variant of the unity-greeter running on Debian and use patched indicators in a MATE session
<mdeslaur> what screensaver does MATE use?
<sunweaver> mate-screensaver
<sunweaver> but I thought it would be nice having a lockscreen that resemble the look'n'feel of the greeter.
<sunweaver> I'll study the above URLs tomorrow.
<sunweaver> Thanks you!!!
<jbicha> robert_ancell: good morning, it looks like ken pushed your gnome-shell ubuntu5 change to bzr, do you want to rebase and push your ubuntu6 there?
<jbicha> we should update the Vcs field
<robert_ancell> jbicha, oh, I wasn't aware it was in bzr
<jbicha> maybe it will be in git later this year… :)
<robert_ancell> jbicha, both fixed
<robert_ancell> Yeah, I think we're going to have to consider packaging branches at some point
<jbicha> hmm, I've gotten very used to the hotcorner, it will take some time for me to get used to it disabled
<ricotz> jbicha, robert_ancell, heya
<ricotz> what is the state of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vala/0.36.3-1~git1
<robert_ancell> jdstrand, ^
<robert_ancell> Stuck in NEW queue
<robert_ancell> ricotz, hey
<jbicha> ricotz: someone from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members needs to let it through the new queue
<jbicha> I asked in #ubuntu-release yesterday but no response
<ricotz> heh, yeah, that is clear to me ;)
<ricotz> was more aiming for the reason why
<jbicha> I'd also like to start the evolution transition
<ricotz> alright
<jbicha> some people (who?) are at a sprint this week
<robert_ancell> ricotz, yeah, It generally is just people getting busy. There's really no reason why Vala should be a complex change
<robert_ancell> jbicha, where is the best place to find the list of official GNOME apps?
<robert_ancell> I'm writing a mailing list post to propose GNOME Maps
<ricotz> robert_ancell, yeah, that is fine, in this case the story is a bit longer even ;)
<jbicha> robert_ancell: the jhbuild modulesets are the official list from GNOME's Release Team
<jbicha> https://git.gnome.org/browse/jhbuild/tree/modulesets/gnome-suites-core-3.26.modules
<jbicha> https://git.gnome.org/browse/jhbuild/tree/modulesets
<robert_ancell> jbicha, thanks, I though that was the case
<jbicha> see also this post from a year ago: https://blogs.gnome.org/mcatanzaro/2016/09/21/gnome-3-22-core-apps/
<jbicha> some of the statements in that post are controversial but it's still useful in a way
<jbicha> I was thinking about changing the ubuntu-desktop seed to more closely relate to the jhbuild modulesets
<jbicha> I had done that to some degree with ubuntu-gnome's seed
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I think that's the trend we should follow, but I guess we have to consider the workload of maintaining that many apps in an official capacity.
<robert_ancell> I think since the core apps have very good design they're generally uncontrovercial to provide to users by default.
<robert_ancell> What are the main ones we're missing? Photos (replace Shotwell?), Weather, Clocks, Boxes (I think this is not essential)
<jbicha> several of the missing GNOME Core apps are because Ubuntu currently has a replacement (Shotwell, rhythmbox, gucharmap, gnome-system-log)
<jbicha> Boxes is an odd app that I'd rather not ship unless someone does more maintenance of it on Ubuntu
<robert_ancell> That's too much of a power-user app
<robert_ancell> Let them install it manually
<jbicha> yes
<robert_ancell> As long as the replacements for gucharmap and gnome-system-log are better they should be easy to switch to
<jbicha> Ubuntu GNOME did not include gnome-clocks because I thought bug 1583660 was bad for that kind of app
<ubot5> bug 1583660 in GNOME Clocks "Alarms should still work even when app is closed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583660
<robert_ancell> That shouldn't be too hard to fix
<jbicha> robert_ancell: that would be great! I think gnome-todo has a background service now that you could borrow from if needed
<robert_ancell> That wasn't me volunteering :)
<jbicha> suddenly, I can't hear you any more ;)
<robert_ancell> But we should raise it as a Trello task on the backlog/proposed
<jbicha> I'm going to propose Weather on the desktop list
<jbicha> otherwise, clocks is pretty useful too
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-06-09
<jbicha> robert_ancell: btw, gnome-maps also needs folks which has dropped out of main
<robert_ancell> jbicha, oh, when did that drop out?
<jbicha> oh, it was in main for zesty so maybe Unity7 fallout
<jbicha> correction, Unity8 fallout (address-book-service wanted it)
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu!
<jamesh> hi oSoMoN, duflu
<duflu> Afternoon jamesh. Did you get to SOTA?
<oSoMoN> hey jamesh
<jamesh> duflu: yep.  Other than the cigarette and (small amount of) marijuana smoke, it was pretty good
<jamesh> and it didn't rain this year
<duflu> jamesh: Yeah though on the right hand side the portaloos smelled more than the smoke
<jamesh> Last year it started raining really hard towards the end, and there was no all ages area covered by the tent
<duflu> Fun
<duflu> In hindsight though, if you're trying to regain your hearing after illness, live rock is a poor remedy
<jamesh> In general, I think they ran it better this year
<jamesh> The UK election result is really close
<duflu> Not decided?
<jamesh> looks like a hung parliament, probably with Tories governing as a minority
<duflu> Well that didn't work
<jamesh> The Scottish National Party has also suffered, but I don't know enough to know why
<jamesh> I'm kind of glad it didn't go as the polls predicted
<duflu> So... PM Johnson and President Trump. There won't be a slow news day for a while
<didrocks> good morning
<Trevinho> morning people
<duflu> Trevinho, not morning :)
<duflu> Trevinho: Are your travels coming to an end now?
<Trevinho> duflu: well, no... but for them it's a good morning, hopefully :-)
<flocculant> Trevinho: better morning than I'd anticipated ;)
<Trevinho> flocculant: hehe, yeah... I could have beeen definitely worse :)
<flocculant> yup :)
<koza> morning
<duflu> Morning koza
<andyrock> good morning!
<andyrock> hey jbicha! any news about the unity test failure?
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<jbicha> andyrock: good morning, no, were you waiting on something from me?
<duflu> Hi seb128
<andyrock> jbicha: to build the silo :)
<andyrock> I'll ask Trevinho
<seb128> hey jbicha andyrock duflu, how are you?
<seb128> duflu, almost w.e for you!
<Laney> HI!
<seb128> jbicha, thanks for starting those discussions on the list
<duflu> seb128: Yeah getting close. So I decided to end the week fixing light-themes issues :)
<seb128> jbicha, looks like logical step now is to question if we want wayland to be default for the coming LTS or if it's too early for that
<seb128> duflu, nice!
<duflu> seb128: Also that bluez issue is not a bluez bug. Still fixed....
<seb128> I saw
<seb128> pitti commited your fix?
<duflu> seb128: Yes committed but it will be a little while before the next upstream release
<jbicha> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=wayland
<seb128> duflu, we can backport it to artful
<seb128> jbicha, is that a "yes, wayland is not there yet"? ;-)
<duflu> seb128: Yeah, whatever works. I was happy to wait for pitti's next release. Depends if the release process requires that fix immediately
<pitti> duflu: the NetworkManager tests fail, apparently current nmcli now expects an ObjectManager interface
<jbicha> seb128: it's more of a these are some known issues, but they don't affect everybody
<pitti> duflu: dbusmock does support that in principle now, but just adding it doesn't help, so that needs some investigation
<duflu> pitti: No problem... I'm about to hit the weekend (*shrug*)
<andyrock> seb128: hey who should I ask to get permissions to create silos? just curious, i can "use" :D Trevinho for the moment
<seb128> duflu, well, the bluez update is going to be blocked in proposed until the fix is uploaded
<duflu> Yeah fair enough
<duflu> seb128, No rush. We were expecting a slower release anyway
<jamesh> ObjectManager is a bit of a non-interface
<jamesh> it's a pain to use with udisks2
<sschuhmann_> Hey, I have some problem configuring my touchpad correct. Someone has worked with touchpads on ubuntu yet?
<sschuhmann_> Or am I in the wrong channel?
<jamesh> sschuhmann_: maybe describe your problem, and then someone might be able to help?
<sschuhmann_> Sorry, sure
<jbicha> for 17.10 we do need to document some way for users to be able to run GNOME on X
<jbicha> and we can adjust if necessary for 18.04
<sschuhmann_> I set up ubuntu on my new laptop, everything is working good so far, just when I click the touchpad I'm not able to move with a different finger. The touchpad itsself is a multi touch and recognizes multi finger actions though
<duflu> sschuhmann_, I found similar issues on a laptop. Installing gnome-tweak-tool I was able to find a setting that worked (regained the ability to right click with two fingers)
<duflu> Can't remember what it was but there aren't many options
<duflu> I would say right-click-with-two-fingers should be the default
<duflu> So that's a bug.
<duflu> Oh perhaps it was two-finger scrolling
<duflu> I can't remember now
<duflu> That too should be on by default :)
<sschuhmann_> Both is working like a charm. It only happens when I click the hw button (underneath the trackpad) and try to move the pointer
 * duflu powers on a laptop to test again
<duflu> (although possibly the wrong laptop)
<sschuhmann_> Worked me through the settings and played a bit the settings
<sschuhmann_> duflu: awesome
<sschuhmann_> Not sure though if it's a hw problem or software
<duflu> sschuhmann_, Nope, dragging while holding the hw button works here. Please log a bug using this command: 'ubuntu-bug gnome-shell' and add a comment about your laptop model
<duflu> (although right click with two fingers isn't working by default)
<sschuhmann_> Can i log the bug from the irc with the command?
<duflu> sschuhmann_: Ideally open a terminal on the laptop (Ctrl+Alt+T) and then run the command there
<sschuhmann_> duflu: Thanks for your help :)
<duflu> sschuhmann_: No problem. And if the above fails then just use this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+filebug
<jbicha> andyrock: you should have permission to use bileto now
<jbicha> I added you to the team for that
<andyrock> jbicha: cool thanks
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, bug #1696965
<ubot5> bug 1696965 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "First renderer process doesn't render page for chromium 59.0.3071.86 in KVM" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1696965
<seb128> oSoMoN, hey, he's having a VAC day today I think
<seb128> but I guess the backlog is there for when he's going to be around :-)
<oSoMoN> seb128, yeah, at this point it’s not particularly urgent, more of a FYI, so backlog will do
<andyrock> jbicha: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2809/+build/12717126
<andyrock> The build did not fail
<andyrock> and the weird warnings disappeared
<jbicha> seb128: ^ do you want to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/unity/thumbnailer-mkdir-parents-dirs/+merge/325247 I'm not on the team for that
<andyrock> I can ask Trevinho too
<andyrock> it's one line diff
<seb128> in a meeting but I've a look in a bit if nobody beats me to di
<seb128> it
<willcooke> seb128, Laney jibel: https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-06-06-15.30.log.html
<jbicha> um, is that the what session do we ship in 17.10 discussion? I'm not sure we're ready for a decision on that today
<seb128> jbicha, ?
<Laney> that?
<seb128> jbicha, that's the log from the meeting from tuesday
<seb128> for the weekly newsletter
<jbicha> I think we need to offer a documented fallback to X, whether it's a separate install or whatever
 * oSoMoN goes camping
<oSoMoN> have a good week-end everyone
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, we should also have the discussion on wheter X or wayland is default, but in any case we want to make it easy for users to try to the other variant
<seb128> mdeslaur, why do you ask us if we have a strategy for security updates? ;-) but no, ongoing discussion as you probably know...
<mdeslaur> seb128: it's a big problem that will require more than just the security team to solve. It was mentioned that RHEL update to a new gnome release every couple of years and perhaps the desktop team would commit to doing that, etc.
<seb128> mdeslaur, yes, it's an ongoing discussion and what we think we might have to do
<seb128> it probably going to be discussed before et at GUADEC
<mdeslaur> the only options are: 1- don't update mozjs and only parse trusted content (unlikely), 2- update to a new GNOME release regularly, 3- Backport fixes to old mozjs releases, 4- backport new mozjs and gjs into old gnome releases
<mdeslaur> all options have a significant amount of pain
<andyrock> jbicha, seb128 ok Trevinho approved the mp
<andyrock> but not sure if I can publish the "silo"
<jbicha> andyrock: could you start by setting Lander Signoff to Approved in bileto?
<andyrock> jbicha: done thanks!
<seb128> andyrock, great
<jbicha> andyrock: good, that starts an autopkgtest run (automated signoff)
<Laney> mdeslaur: we know the options and we're trying to work things out, including by talking to upstream
<Laney> do you want to be involved in this work?
<mdeslaur> Laney: I was just updated on current progress, thanks
<jbicha> andyrock: I pushed your unity update for you, thanks for fixing it! :)
<andyrock> willcooke: seb128 I'm preparing a PPA for software-properties
<willcooke> andyrock, nice one!
<andyrock> so design can test
<andyrock> the ppa will use mocks that are running on canonicstack
<seb128> andyrock, great, I'm about to go back from London so I'm going to be offline, let's see on monday
<Laney> ♥
<seb128> have a nice w.e desktopers
<andyrock> mpt: https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/+archive/ubuntu/software-properties-lp
<andyrock> mpt: ping me before using it
<andyrock> because it's using a mocked u1 server
<andyrock> so will not accept your u1 credentials
<andyrock> *it will
<immu> jbicha, what is your roll at ubuntu
<jackpot51> I really wish guest session would *not* be implemented in GDM
<jackpot51> If you want a guest user, you can add one
<jackpot51> Just make an unprivileged user with username "guest" and no password...
<immu> no no guest account without passwordf
<kenvandine> that's not the coolest thing about the guest session
<kenvandine> you want it to self-destruct on logout
<kenvandine> nothing persists
<jackpot51> kenvandine - so long as it can be disabled with a configuration setting, it is fine. There have been security issues with the lightdm guest session (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/05/ubuntu-guest-sessions-login-disabled)
<kenvandine> yeah
<mdeslaur> you also want it confined, a regular user can browse other user home directories
<kenvandine> the guest session is super useful for testing
<jackpot51> For whom?
<jackpot51> You mean, due to the fact it creates a clean user account each time?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> for me as a developer anyway
<kenvandine> super useful
<kenvandine> i can get a pristine user session for testing
<mpt> andyrock, “bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/+archive/ubuntu/software-properties-lp/".”
<andyrock> it's a ppa
<andyrock> but I'm still working on it
<immu> guest account shouldn't be allowed in any form of access to other data and filesystem access
<andyrock> I'll ping you when it's ready
<mpt> Oh, it’s a PPA
<mpt> So why does it have code.launchpad.net in the URL
<mpt> I guess we never got around to canonicalizing that one … https://translations.launchpad.net/~azzar1/+archive/ubuntu/software-properties-lp works too :-)
<andyrock> btw i push a small typo so it will not work
<andyrock> I'm fixing it before eow
 * kenvandine really could use a guest session now
<kenvandine> grrr
<andyrock> eow!
<andyrock> have a nice we all!
<jackpot51> Is there a timeline for the switch to GDM?
<isantop> ^ A blueprint on launchpad we can follow would be great too
<jbicha> isantop: just subscribe to LP: #1686393
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1686393 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] gdm3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1686393
<isantop> Thanks
<isantop> jackpot51: ^ FYI
<jackpot51> What does [MIR] mean?
<jbicha> I haven't heard of a specific timeline for it, but it's pending security review now
<immu> done
<gQuigs> can all unity-2d bugs just be closed?  - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d
 * gQuigs is looking to get some technically good users (but possibly with little LP triage experience) a starting point of bugs to clean up/triage
<jbicha> gQuigs: yes, if you want to do that, maybe it's worth scripting it?
<gQuigs> was looking at all precise bugs, and unity2d is a lot of them
<gQuigs> jbicha: yea, scripting is wise, I don't want to close 500 bugs manaully..
<immu> loll
<immu> how can i get this linux 4.11.0-5.10 source package in Ubuntu PPA
<sarnold> if you've got artful-proposed src deb lines in your apt configuration, "apt-get source linux=4.11.0-5.10" will grab the sources
<immu> i am on 17.04
<sarnold> pull-lp-source linux 4.11.0-5.10 also seems to work
<immu> in terminal?
<sarnold> yeah
<clobrano> gQuigs, are you still looking for help? (not stating that I'm a good user, but I might be :))
<gQuigs> clobrano for the people on my team to do some triage? the users are internally on my team..
<gQuigs> clobrano there are plenty of places you can help triage though..  (
<gQuigs> if you have landscape api experience... I'm was just trying to list all bugs in unity-2d project (then move to posting a comment, closing later)
<clobrano> gQuigs, I see. No experience in landscape unfortunately :(, but I'll look for other ways to help ;)
<gQuigs> oops, sorry, I meant launchpad
<clobrano> gQuigs, :D same
 * clobrano wonders whether he needs special permissions to use launchpad API...
<gQuigs> clobrano, nope, not afaict
<clobrano> gQuigs, ook
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-06-10
<jbicha> kenvandine[m][m]: how can I tell what's published in the edge channel for snap? 'snap find' doesn't seem to work for that?
<ogra_> jbicha, you cant
<ogra_> snap find only operates on stable
<ogra_> you can surely query the store api directly with some complext http request though
<ogra_> *complex
<jbicha> ogra_: thanks, I filed LP: #1697201 because that's annoying ;)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1697201 in snapd (Ubuntu) "snap find should allow searching non-stable channels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1697201
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-06-04
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks and jibel
<didrocks> hey duflu, salut jibel
<jibel> hi duflu
<duflu> That's weird. Why is my dev instance of gnome-shell themed as Adwaita some days, and Ubuntu other days?
<duflu> (a new problem in cosmic I think)
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> duflu: check first for the GNOME_SHELL_SESSION_MODE env variable inside the process
<duflu> didrocks, same problem in both modes!?
<duflu> didrocks, although that variable is not set
<duflu> Maybe a new issue in mutter 3.29
<didrocks> duflu: yeah, if the variable isn't set, it's an issue
<Laney> hullo
<duflu> Hallo Laney
<didrocks> good morning Laney
<Laney> hey duflu hey didrocks!
<Laney> how's it going?
<Laney> have a good weekend?
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> yeah, weekend was good and mostly sunny :)
<didrocks> yourself?
<didrocks> hey willcooke, already in the City? :p
<duflu> Morning willcooke
 * duflu goes to find second-lunch
<Laney> didrocks: I got SUPER wet on Saturday
<Laney> we had extreme rain for about 4 hours
<didrocks> yeah, that's what we got during the last 2 nights as well, it was crazy
<Laney> I was committed to the cause and still did the park run
<Laney> that's why the wet :P
<willcooke> didrocks, yeah me and robert_ancell are in the office
<Laney> hey willcooke hey robTAB GET ON IRC
<didrocks> willcooke: say hi to him :)
<didrocks> Laney: nice! you didn't catch a cold at least? :)
<Laney> nahhh
<Laney> took a change of clothes
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, willcooke, Laney
<oSoMoN> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> oSoMoN, hi
<duflu> robert_ancell, morning
<duflu> Night all
 * Laney has voted for the foundation board ;-)
 * kenvandine did too
<kenvandine> anxious to see the results
 * didrocks did as well
<andyrock_> hey all!
<oSoMoN> hey andyrock
<didrocks> hey andyrock
<Trevinho> Laney: (hey!) so... https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gdm/merge_requests/2 merged
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug (Merge request) 2 in gdm "Gdm client single connection getter" (comments: 4) [Merged]
<Trevinho> then for gnome 3.28 see the halfline comment, as we might need to do something different in the mean time... My change still should be fine though
<Trevinho> by "my change" i mean the one linked in that MP that can be applied to 3.28
<Trevinho> Laney: so... we decided with upstream to just cherry-pick everything to 3.28, and he'll wait a while to do a release, so we can just cherry-pick the relevant patches in ubuntu, and that's it
<Trevinho> waiting for the 3.28.3 release
<Laney> hey Trevinho
<Laney> ok, do you want to prepare a package?
<Laney> I'm not really here atm ;-)
<Trevinho> hi Laney
<Trevinho> yeah, I'll do that after dinner though
<Laney> thx
<Trevinho> I mean I'll do the debdiff, then tomorrow you can upload it properlyt
<Laney> just git format-patch 3.28.2..gnome-3-28 once they are picked
<Laney> sure, or put in a PPA
<Laney> oh, wait!
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+git/gdm3 you can try with the new cool repository
<Laney> should be able to use gbp-pq and cherry-pick 😎
<Laney> if you want to do one for debian/master too then I can take care of unstable and cosmic at the same time
<Laney> that is https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/gdm
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, I would have used that anyway so basing on salsa is indeed better :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-06-05
<microwaved_> morning
<duflu> Morning (for some) microwaved_
<microwaved_> duflu: hehe true
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> morning
<didrocks> salut jibel
<duflu> Hi didrocks, hi jibel
<jibel> Salut didrocks and duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> hey duflu, salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<Laney> hey!!!!!
<Laney> Trevinho: It's not a matter of better and worse, if we need to upload to bionic then we need a merge proposal to ubuntu/bionic too.
<didrocks> hey hey Laney :)
<Laney> hey didrocks, what's up?
<didrocks> nothing really special. Enjoying some non raining time which seems to be the morning, yourself?
<duflu> Morning willcooke, Laney
<Laney> a cherry picker turned up at 7am
<Laney> someone's going to turn up and work on the front upstairs windows soon
<Laney> 👷
<Laney> hey duflu
<didrocks> Laney: join the club, soon, 4 months of noisy work here :p
<Laney> didrocks: what's that for? /o\
<Laney> this is supposed to be one day only
<Laney> but nobody has turned up yet, so ...
<didrocks> Laney: top roof :)
<Laney> D:
<Laney> sounds bad with the rain
<duflu> didrocks, do you need me to bisect that mutter theme regression?
<didrocks> duflu: in a meeting, I'm not sure what you are discussing about theme regression
<didrocks> so, feel free to bisect it :)
<duflu> Ok then :)
<Laney> Trevinho: what issue does that fix installation paths fix? If we SRU it you'll need a bug for that
<duflu> Laney, jbicha, is there a plan to sync gnome-shell 3.28.2 (or later) on the horizon?
<Laney> We should work on all point releases, but I'm not sure anybody specifically is right now
<Laney> ricotz: hi, please SRUify https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vte2.91/+bug/1765389 or should I drop the change from the upload?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1765389 in vte2.91 (Ubuntu Bionic) "[FFe] Drop unrelated changes from revert-prce2.patch" [Low,Triaged]
<Laney> duflu: you could file an rls-bb-incoming bug if you want it to be considered on that list
<duflu> Done (bug 1775145). I can write it up for an SRU later. But that comes after cosmic...
<ubot5> bug 1775145 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Please sync gnome-shell 3.28.2 from Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1775145
<c-lobrano> didrocks: you're playing with fire on the community HUB :D
<didrocks> c-lobrano: I like jokes ;)
<duflu> didrocks, I was talking about Adwaita appearing in mutter 3.29... but now I retest mutter master there is no bug. Back to Ambiance
<duflu> I think I mentioned yesterday it comes and goes :/
<didrocks> duflu: ah, the switch back and forth
<didrocks> yeah, I don't experience it
<duflu> Yes. Doesn't matter. I'm almost out of time
<duflu> In other news, bugs logged against 'xorg' are often quite comical. Some good laughs in there
<Laney> the builder is sawing into the house now
<Laney> needed a few more holes anyway
<didrocks> Laney: heh, they just stopped making noise here! I think my next 4 months of meeting are going to be interested :p
<Laney> :D
<Laney> better develop a STRONG LOUD VOICE
 * didrocks practices
<Trevinho> Laney: isn't there a mp to bionic? As for that path fix, it is just a build time thing, I can remove it for bionic though
<Trevinho> Or do it
<Laney> hi Trevinho
<Laney> yes there is, you included that fix there
<Laney> so it needs a bug to be uploaded
<Trevinho> Laney: just remove that, as it's just a cleanup that allowed me to build from outside srcdir
<Laney> ok
<Laney> GIT RE BA SE DASH I
<Trevinho> Laney: done it
<Laney> me too
<Trevinho> > git reb [enter], p -> done -> shift+p -> done [the beauty of Gitsavvy :) ]
<Laney> it is uploaded
<Trevinho> Ah, ok... Better then
<Laney> thx for the merge proposals!
<Laney> was quite convenient to deal with
<Laney> #solving #problems #with #technology #and #tools
<ricotz> Laney, hi, is this sufficient? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vte2.91/+bug/1765389
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1765389 in vte2.91 (Ubuntu Bionic) "[FFe] Drop unrelated changes from revert-prce2.patch" [Low,Triaged]
<Laney> ricotz: probably a testcase involving python3 -i or something would be best, but looks mostly good, thanks
<alexarnaud> Hello all
<oSoMoN> hi alexarnaud
<kenvandine> meeting time!
<kenvandine> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-05
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jun  5 13:30:37 2018 UTC.  The chair is kenvandine. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-05 | Current topic:
<kenvandine> Roll call:  andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha (out), jamesh (out), jibel/heber, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128 (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<Trevinho> o/
<oSoMoN> \o
<kenvandine> let's get started
<kenvandine> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-05 | Current topic: andyrock
<kenvandine> * on holidays last week
<kenvandine> * catching up with emails and all
<kenvandine> * implementing new login dialog in gnome software
<kenvandine> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-05 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * holidays thu-fri
<dgadomski> * updated fix to bug #1755490 after upstream feedback
<dgadomski> * investigating some reports regarding migrating WPA2 Enterprise NM settings
<dgadomski> * debugging gdm/xwayland issues on vmware
<ubot5> bug 1755490 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Incorrect information about display shown in unity-control-center" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755490
<dgadomski> eof
<kenvandine> dgadomski, thx
<kenvandine> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-05 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> hey
<didrocks> * telemetry:
<didrocks>  - Test upgrade manager patch set (GTK/Qt/cli) with latest changes: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubuntu-release-upgrader/add_telemetry/+merge/345088 and upload it to cosmic + transforming the bug to a SRU for bionic: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1755456
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1755456 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Bionic) "[ffe] Optional recording/sending of installer&system details to help improving Ubuntu" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<didrocks>  - Fix ubiquity, tested on ubuntu, kubuntu and debconf UI in both OEM/no OEM modes. Convert the 4 branches to github and MP against master and bionic. Waiting for reviews. Butgs are also turned into SRU.
<didrocks>  - Ensure we build release binaries on tag for ubuntu-report automatically on Travis: https://github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-report/commit/c2c44f17ae64d34cd977af51d058c4e6dbdf5712
<didrocks>  - SRU ubuntu-report https://github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-report/releases, opened/transformed bugs for SRUing. Waiting in the SRU queue.
<didrocks> * Communitheme:
<didrocks>  - Got some legal feedback on new names.
<didrocks>  - Opened https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/renaming-communitheme-snap-soon-to-a-new-name/5667 as snapd will be an issue for the rename + track changes. Seems we are on our own though.
<didrocks>  - Fix a small warning in the gtk3 theming
<didrocks>  - Continue chat with communitheme core team
<didrocks> * Misc:
<didrocks>  - gnome-control-center: port branch to git: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+git/gnome-control-center
<didrocks>  - whoopsie status and correct reporting with the 3 modes (auto/manual/never report) (https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=fe031c0214ba72e9c7ad357ead3f27279d97bd61). Not uploaded yet as I think there was some cherry-pick waiting to be done, but didn't find the branch.
<didrocks> No rls bug left, Laney stole mine (thanks! ;))
<didrocks> (sorry, too many pings ;))
<didrocks> .
<kenvandine> didrocks, thx
<kenvandine> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-05 | Current topic: duflu
<kenvandine> * Made progress on my old big Gnome Shell performance branch (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/73) and additional branches to unblock it:
<kenvandine>   - Playing ping-pong with upstream with repeated revisions of (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/119)
<kenvandine>   - Proposed a nice simplification that also unblocks parts of !73 (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/120 and https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/123)
<kenvandine>   - Refreshed a related cleanup, but it will soon conflict with !120 (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/29)
<kenvandine>   - Jonas emailed me directly about all this this week because he will soon start work that conflicts with it. So I need to get it all done a little sooner than planned to ensure I'm no longer working in the area when he is.
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug (Merge request) 73 in mutter "WIP: backends/native: CRTCs now hold references to front buffers" (comments: 34) [Opened]
<kenvandine> * Other Gnome Shell fixes, some a bit old but FYI:
<kenvandine>   - [LANDED] clutter-actor: Fix uninitialized matrix multiply
<kenvandine>  (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/114)
<kenvandine>   - [STALLED] clutter: Smooth out master clock to smooth visuals (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/70) but we already released it as a patch in bionic.
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug (Merge request) 119 in mutter "renderer-native: Reference count front buffers." (comments: 53) [Opened]
<kenvandine>   - [STALLED] clutter: Fix offscreen-effect painting of clones (gnome-shell Zoom bug)
<kenvandine>  (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/117)
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug (Merge request) 120 in mutter "WIP: renderer-native: Simplify page flip counting." (comments: 4) [Closed]
<kenvandine>   - [STALLED] clutter-effect: Rename get_paint_volume (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/115)
<kenvandine>   - [STALLED] clutter-actor: Fix clutter_actor_is_in_clone_paint (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/112)
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug (Merge request) 123 in mutter "renderer-native: Rename two overly wordy fields." (comments: 0) [Opened]
<kenvandine>   - [STALLED] js/ui: Choose some actors to cache on the GPU (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/73)
<kenvandine> * BlueZ:
<kenvandine>   - Unsurprisingly 5.50 was released before I finished 5.49 so now aiming for 5.50 in cosmic. Annoyingly this keeps getting deferred by the above Gnome work.
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug (Merge request) 29 in mutter "eglnative: Simplify and remove 'fb_in_use'" (comments: 5) [Opened]
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug (Merge request) 114 in mutter "clutter-actor: Fix uninitialized matrix multiply" (comments: 4) [Merged]
<kenvandine> * PulseAudio:
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug (Merge request) 70 in mutter "clutter: Smooth out master clock to smooth visuals" (comments: 15) [Opened]
<kenvandine>   - The old Bluetooth audio skipping bug is now Fix Released thanks to Alberto (https://launchpad.net/bugs/405294)
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug (Merge request) 117 in mutter "clutter: Fix offscreen-effect painting of clones" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug (Merge request) 115 in mutter "clutter-effect: Rename get_paint_volume" (comments: 2) [Opened]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 405294 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Bionic) "A2DP Bluetooth audio skips terribly ["Skipping NNN us (= MMM bytes) in audio stream"]" [High,Fix released]
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug (Merge request) 112 in mutter "clutter-actor: Fix clutter_actor_is_in_clone_paint" (comments: 1) [Opened]
<kenvandine> * Hardware video decoding:
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug (Merge request) 73 in gnome-shell "js/ui: Choose some actors to cache on the GPU" (comments: 9) [Opened]
<kenvandine>   - Spent some evenings setting up old machines to try and reproduce peoples' video bugs. I won't spend any more time on it though unless a solution becomes obvious. (https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=796033, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1774915).
<ubot5> Gnome bug 796033 in gstreamer-vaapi "[i915 SNB] Totem window is all black in Wayland sessions" [Normal,Needinfo]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1774915 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Video freezes and stutters when using totem (audio continues fine)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<kenvandine> * Daily bug management across gnome-shell, mutter, gdm3, ubuntu-themes, bluez, pulseaudio, dkms, wayland, totem, mpv, libinput.
<kenvandine>   - Interesting to see a significant proportion of gnome-shell bug reports recently being about it using too much CPU (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bugs?field.tag=performance). Seems my performance plans are even more relevant now.
<kenvandine>   - HUGE NEWS for Ubiquity this week; around 1500 bugs closed (by someone!?) - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vRDHPxGBHqM6XkT_S8ggtYfD0xchKSUD_z9PopNVE3G1rU05fVSnxDGcDsEstl7gu7N-tzCU6mLUp2V/pubchart?oid=254968654&format=interactive
<kenvandine> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-05 | Current topic: jamesh
<kenvandine> no report
<kenvandine> #topic jibel/heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-05 | Current topic: jibel/heber
<jibel> Created a job to save the history of Ubuntu Desktop builds.
<jibel> Ubuntu-report: continued working on the dashboard
<jibel> Daily bug triage.
<jibel> No rls bug
<jibel> don
<jibel> +e
<kenvandine> jibel, thx
<kenvandine> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-05 | Current topic: kenvandine
<kenvandine> * Wrote a script to generate a desktop versions page for snaps
<kenvandine> * Updated some of the GNOME snaps to latest releases and fixed snapcraft deprecations
<kenvandine>   - In the candidate channel, need to finish testing them and promote them to stable.
<kenvandine> * rls bug #934291 uploaded cups-pk-helper SRU to bionic
<ubot5> bug 934291 in cups-pk-helper (Ubuntu Bionic) "Deleting or stopping print jobs does not work" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934291
<kenvandine> * Working on a blog post about the Hyper-V desktop image
<kenvandine> ⚾
<kenvandine> #topic laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-05 | Current topic: laney
<Laney> • More systemd --user work, writing a program to set up the environment / do cleanup / ..., replacing a shell script - nearly works except I done a bad when deciding when to make it quit.
<Laney> • Another iteration of login failure fixes uploaded for Trevinho, waiting in SRU queue now
<Laney> • Some kicking of stuck stuff for autopkgtest, discussion of recent amqp out of memory problems we've been having, trying to get someone else to own this problem
<Laney> • (internal) some peer reviews
<Laney> • rls bugs:
<Laney> ∘ Uploaded gstreamer 1.14.1 to bionic queue
<Laney> ∘ Uploaded gnome-terminal / vte to bionic queue
<Laney> ☔
<kenvandine> Laney, thx
<kenvandine> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-05 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> • chromium
<oSoMoN>   ∘ Progress on bug #1697641: recent upstream changes mean accessibility now works reliably, at least for the purpose of invoking the OSK when a text field (address bar or web content) is focused. I identified what's needed to enable this (it's disabled by default) and proposed a change to the shell script that launches chromium to enable accessibility based on whether the OSK is enabled (https://code.launchpad.net
<oSoMoN> /~osomon/chromium-browser/bionic-stable-osk-a11y-lp1697641/+merge/347441)
<ubot5> bug 1697641 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Chromium doesn't open OSK under GNOME Shell" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1697641
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated stable to 67.0.3396.62 (snap and in cosmic, updates to xenial, artful and bionic will follow shortly)
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated dev to 68.0.3440.7
<oSoMoN>   ∘ merged patch for bug #1772448 in dev branches
<ubot5> bug 1772448 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "launcher script runs Python 2 despite checking for /usr/bin/python3" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1772448
<oSoMoN>   ∘ conversations with a Vivaldi engineer about a content snap for chromium extra codecs (https://trello.com/c/iOMMKdy7)
<oSoMoN> • snaps
<oSoMoN>   ∘ reviewed https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/119
<oSoMoN>   ∘ reviewed https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/123
<oSoMoN>   ∘ reviewed https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/124
<gitlab-bot> ubuntu bug (Pull request) 119 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "Makefile: Honour CC, CFLAGS" (comments: 2) [Open]
<oSoMoN>   ∘ investigated https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/issues/131
<gitlab-bot> ubuntu bug (Pull request) 123 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "Fixup parameter expansions" (comments: 4) [Open]
<oSoMoN>   ∘ investigated and answered https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/wayland-crash-with-electron-2/5752
<gitlab-bot> ubuntu bug (Pull request) 124 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "Introducing Travis CI and pre-commit framework to check shell scripts" (comments: 3) [Open]
<gitlab-bot> ubuntu bug 131 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "desktop-helpers don't work with ru_RU.UTF-8 locale" (comments: 5) [Bug, Open]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 131 in Launchpad itself "Text boxes for URLs are too narrow" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131
<oSoMoN> 🌈
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, thx!
<kenvandine> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-05 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Fixes on OutputOrder handling.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2018: Mentoring of the students on Common Print Dialog Backends and printer auto-selection by job.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, thx
<kenvandine> #topic trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-05 | Current topic: trevinho
<Trevinho> · Lots of discussion with gnome-design for mutli-monitor, lockscreen and
<Trevinho>   windows filtering from shell activities
<Trevinho>   - https://wiki.gnome.org/Design/Whiteboards/ShellWindowsSearch
<Trevinho>   - https://wiki.gnome.org/Design/Whiteboards/MultiDisplayLockscreen
<Trevinho>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/322
<Trevinho>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/324
<Trevinho>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/317
<Trevinho>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/276#note_225115
<Trevinho> · GDM client refactory to use single connection without ownership and
<Trevinho>   to fix various crashes, login and user-switch attempts (Bug #1766137):
<Trevinho>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gdm/merge_requests/2
<Trevinho>   + Cherry picks to ubuntu and debian:
<Trevinho>     - https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/gdm/merge_requests/1
<ubot5> bug 1766137 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Bionic) "[regression] Password accepted but login fails (blank purple screen and mouse pointer only)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766137
<Trevinho>     - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+git/gdm3/+merge/347420
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug 322 in gnome-shell "Add ability to search between currently opened windows" (comments: 4) [1. Feature, 2. Needs Design, To Do, Opened]
<ubot5> Error: Gnome bug 322 could not be found
<Trevinho>     - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+git/gdm3/+merge/347421
<Trevinho> · GDM memory handling refactory using autoptrs in client:
<Trevinho>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gdm/merge_requests/3
<Trevinho> · IME fixes for telegram snap:
<Trevinho>   - https://github.com/3v1n0/telegram-snap/commit/b60e562d14aab176910dbd8
<Trevinho> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+git/gdm3/+merge/347421
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug 324 in gnome-shell "Login and unlock attempts retries UX" (comments: 0) [To Do, Opened]
<ubot5> Error: Gnome bug 324 could not be found
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug 317 in gnome-shell "Don't freeze the controls after unsuccessful login attempts" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<ubot5> Error: Gnome bug 317 could not be found
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug 276 in gnome-shell "New unlock/login design" (comments: 14) [Opened]
<ubot5> Error: Gnome bug 276 could not be found
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug (Merge request) 2 in gdm "Gdm client single connection getter" (comments: 4) [Merged]
<Trevinho> ☕
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug (Merge request) 1 in gdm "Cherry pick upstream 3.28 commits to fix ref-counting issues" (comments: 1) [Merged]
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug (Merge request) 3 in gdm "libgdm: use g_autoptr to manage objects lifecycle" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<Trevinho> 🇮🇹
<kenvandine> Trevinho, thx
<kenvandine> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-05 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<kenvandine> - Re-issue of snapd-glib SRU
<kenvandine> - gnome-initial-setup 3.28.0-2ubuntu6.16.04.1 SRU
<kenvandine> - Landing changes in gnome-control-center for code modernizing.
<kenvandine> - GNOME Software sprint
<kenvandine> whoops.. too fast
<kenvandine> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-05 | Current topic: aob
<Laney> no
<Laney> rls bugs
<kenvandine> oh right
<kenvandine> sorry :)
<kenvandine> #topic rls
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-05 | Current topic: rls
<Laney> 👮
<kenvandine> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<kenvandine> or i guess we want to look at incoming?
<kenvandine> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html#
<Laney> both, there are a ton of unassigned on tracking too
<Laney> ok most of them are fix committed :-)
<kenvandine> looks like we need someone to update gnome-shell to get the fix for bug 1765261
<ubot5> bug 1765261 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Bionic) "[regression] Ubuntu 18.04 login screen rejects a valid password on first attempt (if starting with Shift key). Usually works on the second attempt" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1765261
<didrocks> isn't that the gdm regression Laney was working on?
<didrocks> (well, what we called gdm regression)
<Laney> no it's not
<Laney> it is a fix in the new gnome-shell apparently, someone needs to merge that
<didrocks> I can have a look
<kenvandine> didrocks, thx
<Laney> :3
<Laney> duflu reported a bug earlier for the update itself, bug #1775145
<ubot5> bug 1775145 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Please merge gnome-shell 3.28.2 from Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1775145
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, can you try to validate bug #934291 on bionic?  Someone said it didn't work
<ubot5> bug 934291 in cups-pk-helper (Ubuntu Bionic) "Deleting or stopping print jobs does not work" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934291
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts/+bug/1773213 has a debdiff attached already
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1773213 in gnome-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "U1 login dialog missing link to the privacy policy" [High,In progress]
<Laney> I think it should be approved, who wants to look to sponsor?
<kenvandine> I can sponsor that
<Laney> I just left a review comment btw :P
<kenvandine> thx
<Laney> so guess you can fix that or punt back (think g-i-s has os-release reading code)
<Laney> also the bug needs SRUifying
<kenvandine> andyrock, can you look at Laney's suggestion?
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1768786 that's approved, also just needs sponsoring
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1768786 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Desktop is displayed when resuming from suspend" [High,In progress]
 * Laney wonders if oSoMoN wants to test out his new upload rights ;-)
<Laney> or maybe didrocks if he's looking at the merge already?
<kenvandine> since didrocks will be updating gnome-shell, perhaps that should be included
<Laney> wdyt?
<didrocks> yeah, I'll look
<kenvandine> didrocks, thx
<Laney> thx ♥
<didrocks> yw
<oSoMoN> yeah, I can do
<oSoMoN> if didrocks lets me, that is :)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: you want to do the G-S update?
<didrocks> if so, please, feel free :)
<didrocks> I can review it afterwards if you need help
<oSoMoN> didrocks, cool, let's do that then
<mpt> robert_ancell, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareAndUpdatesSettings
<Laney> let's do tracking quickly
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-report/+bug/1765614
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1765614 in ubuntu-report (Ubuntu) "Incorrect regex for GPU info" [Undecided,Triaged]
<didrocks> oSoMoN: excellent!
<didrocks> that's pending UNAPPROVED since last week
<didrocks> (all ubuntu-report bugs)
<Laney> ok I'll assign those in a minute
<didrocks> let me do it
<Laney> :>
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktop-file-utils/+bug/1769954
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1769954 in desktop-file-utils (Ubuntu) "package desktop-file-utils 0.23-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving triggers unprocessed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> juliank: you want to be assigned to that? (we're triaging our bug list)
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libglvnd/+bug/1770913
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1770913 in libglvnd (Ubuntu) "Software rendering is forced after 18.04 upgrade (Intel Core 2 Duo P8600 / GMA 4500MHD)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Laney> tjaalton: ^ ditto you?
<Laney> then https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1706939 not sure what to make of that one
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1706939 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Bionic) "A live session can't be shut down due to "[ *** ] (2 of 2) A start job is running for ... (22s / no limit)"" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, will do. The one who answered was not the original poster though
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, yeah
<tjaalton> Laney: i have that covered
<didrocks> I don't have the history, but that's the network jobs hanging, correct? I thought we told that was a foundation issue
<tjaalton> will upload in a bit
<juliank> Laney: yes, I just assigned it. Fixing trigger bugs everywhere...
<Laney> cheers
<Laney> you r0x0r
<tjaalton> x-swat is subscribed to libglvnd btw, so I get it's bugmail already
<Laney> tjaalton: sure, we just ask for nominated bugs to be assigned so that we know who to bug
<Laney> they show up on http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> sure thing
<Laney> ^_^
<Laney> on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1706939 - I asked for some debugging information in comment #26 but nobody provided it, instead making random comments
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1706939 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Bionic) "A live session can't be shut down due to "[ *** ] (2 of 2) A start job is running for ... (22s / no limit)"" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Laney> so I don't think we are very close to knowing why that happens
<Laney> and I tried a lot but never reproduced it
<Laney> suggest assigning du_flu or someone who can make it happen to at least collect info
<didrocks> agreed
<kenvandine> ok, i think we need to move on to aob now
<kenvandine> we made progress :)
<kenvandine> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-05 | Current topic: aob
<didrocks> (lift waiting music)
<kenvandine> ok... none?
<kenvandine> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jun  5 14:19:20 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-06-05-13.30.moin.txt
<kenvandine> thanks everyone!
<oSoMoN> thanks
<oSoMoN> didrocks, so the two patches for gnome-shell are the fixes for bug #1765261 and bug #1768786, right?
<ubot5> bug 1765261 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Bionic) "[regression] Ubuntu 18.04 login screen rejects a valid password on first attempt (if starting with Shift key). Usually works on the second attempt" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1765261
<ubot5> bug 1768786 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Desktop is displayed when resuming from suspend" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768786
<didrocks> oSoMoN: indeed, but basically you merge the .2 release
<didrocks> which has the fix for one merged in already
<oSoMoN> ack, so .2 release + patch for the other issue
<didrocks> yep!
<didrocks> and checking that the first issue is really fixed I guess
<Laney> yeah andy's merge proposal
<didrocks> the second one is more "do you get that?"
<oSoMoN> I'll work on that now and will ask you to review before I push anything, just to make double sure I don't mess it
<Laney> for the SRU, since it is currently the same version in bionic and cosmic, you can stick an ...~18.04.1 changelog entry on top and upload that, making sure to debuild -S -v<version in bionic> and reference an SRU bug which you create for this purpose
<Laney> (more than one way to do that obviously, that's just my preferred way)
<oSoMoN> so no repurposing of the existing bug, but rather a new SRU bug?
<Laney> I'd do [SRU] gnome-shell 3.28.2
<Laney> unless there are literally no other changes I guess
<oSoMoN> ok
<didrocks> I hope for binary copies, but if not, I generally add the changelog
<Laney> https://tracker.debian.org/news/958431/accepted-gnome-shell-3282-1-source-into-unstable/ all of that sounds good to backport to bionic to me
<Laney> bit late for forward copying now
 * Laney goes to look how systemctl start --wait is implemented
<Laney> need to copy what that does basically
<Laney> ah right, it watches for ActiveState changing
<Laney> to inactive or failed
<andyrock> hey all
<andyrock> kenvandine: I'll take a look
<kenvandine> andyrock, thx
<oSoMoN> didrocks, do the last two revisions in https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/gnome-shell/3.28.2-update look correct?
<oSoMoN> if they do I'll push to lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-shell/ubuntu
<oSoMoN> and will push to cosmic
<oSoMoN> I have successfully tested andyrock's patch for lock screen, btw
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: which one?
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/gnome-shell/fix-1768786/+merge/345203
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: ah yeah... It ested that too
<Trevinho> I should actually propose other patches I've done around
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, I have tried the new cups-pk-helper package, taken from -proposed in Launchpad and I have taken both the packages where I have built iut by myself. They all do not work.
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, strange is that I tested it already some weeks ago, before the SRU and it worked.
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, seems that we need to ask the person who did this fix in the first place. Looks that something additional has changed.
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: for when a SRU with those is planned? so i can backport stuff earlier
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, as soon as it's in cosmic I guess
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, what are the other patches you want to apply/backport?
<Laney> gnome-shell's getting a bit out of hand with backported patches
<oSoMoN> updating to 3.28.2 allows to drop 4 patches that are now upstream
<oSoMoN> we could look at upstreaming more patches if/where relevant
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, ok, please comment on the bug
 * kenvandine wonders why guadec registration still isn't open yet... we're only a month out
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: mh, I've some that I've backported upstream (already in the 3.28 branch) plus some MR waiting for reviews, but safe to go
<Trevinho> i'll check them soon though
<Trevinho> as I've to check again my list
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, those that are upstream already, are they in 3.28.2 ?
<Laney> yay
<Laney> de-shell-scripted gnome-session works at last
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I'll have a look tomorrow
<oSoMoN> didrocks, ack, thanks
<Laney> oops I broke "traditional" sessions
<Laney> k, much better
<Laney> night!
<didrocks> good night Laney
<oSoMoN> good night all
<infinity> Any desktoppy people around?
<infinity> Laney?
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-06-06
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks, jibel
<microwaved_> morning y'all
<duflu> Hi microwaved_
<microwaved_> howdy partner
<microwaved_> whats on the menu?
<duflu> Bugs. Protein for the future.
<didrocks> good morning duflu, salut jibel
<duflu> jibel, it's only you and me. So skip Bluetooth I guess
<Laney> ROLL EYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<Laney> my laptop failed to resume
<didrocks> doesn't happen that often anymore… (with intel GPU)
<Laney> lucky for you
<Laney> and that's what I have too
<didrocks> is it often for you?
<Laney> nah
<Laney> like every 2 months or something
<Laney> sometimes I get one where you get this funky coloured screen
<Laney> but this time it was black
<didrocks> and you never stop your laptop?
<Laney> shutdown? nope
<didrocks> |m|
<didrocks> "I never clear my RAM" :p
<Laney> yeah, the ram tubes are all clogged up
<jibel> duflu, yes sorry, I skipped
<didrocks> Laney: you never end up in a situation like "you don't have enough RAM" even if you have 1GB partionned free?
<duflu> Cosmic rays
<Laney> didrocks: nah, linux seems to manage it okay
<didrocks> sweet ;)
<didrocks> my life changed since I have more than 8GB of RAM
<didrocks> sounds like 8, with many opened tabs, is just what is needed to start swapping
<Laney> it's more CPU for me
<Laney> like if I leave Firefox on some tabs I can notice it
<didrocks> interesting, bitcoin ads? :p
<Laney> probably
<Laney> the modern web /o\
<duflu> tjaalton, did you hear libinput 1.11.0 was released? ;)
<tjaalton> duflu: I did
<tjaalton> I'll finish 16.04.5 backports first..
<robert_ancell> Trevinho, can you give a second opinion on https://code.launchpad.net/~kaihengfeng/unity-settings-daemon/lp1683445/+merge/323833
<duflu> robert_ancell, in a strange turn of events, he is offline
<robert_ancell> duflu, say whaaaaaat!?
<Trevinho> robert_ancell: mhmh...
<Trevinho> robert_ancell: I'm not sure what's the best way to handle that, I can also che check my hw though
<robert_ancell> Trevinho, I don't want him to block - if he's the expert then I guess he should land it.
<robert_ancell> It seems safe to me in that it will be the same behaviour as before on the fallback.
<Trevinho> robert_ancell: yeah, it looks reasonable to my eyes too... Not really something I'm expert though
<andyrock> hey all
<andyrock> willcooke: did you get a notification once you did "touch ..."
<andyrock> ?
<willcooke> andyrock, no
<willcooke> also hi andyrock
<andyrock> willcooke: what if you manually run "/usr/lib/update-notifier/livepatch-notification"
<andyrock> ?
<willcooke> andyrock, lemme check, but first....
<willcooke> will     14475  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty2     Z+   14:02   0:00 [livepatch-notif] <defunct>
<andyrock> the defunct thing is ugly but not the problem
<willcooke> andyrock, ran in, nothing happen
<willcooke> andyrock, ack
<andyrock> mmm do you get any notification at all?
<willcooke> andyrock, no
<andyrock> like does send-notify works?
<andyrock> *work
<willcooke> I dont have that command available.  Expected?
<Laney> notify-send
<willcooke> ha
 * Laney is helpful
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> andyrock, yeah that works
<andyrock> willcooke: mmm not sure what's going on
<andyrock> livepatch-notification codce is pretty simple
<andyrock> it can be that the notification daemon is blocking the request
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, I found what went wrong with the cups-pk-he;lper bug. I have now attached debdiffs to correct the fixes. Can you please upload them so that a new SRU testing can be done. Thanks.
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, awesome, thanks
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, uploaded to both cosmic and bionic-proposed
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, just need someone to accept it for bionic-proposed
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, thanks.
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, now someone of the SRU team has to accept the package into bionic-proposed.
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, yeah
<infinity> Laney: Can you subscribe ~desktop-packages to  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hunspell-lv so we can promote it to main?
<Laney> Shore can
<Laney> Dun
<infinity> Laney: Ta.
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-06-07
<ads20000> duflu: could you Won't Fix a glut of bugs as per my community hub message please? :)
<ads20000> *glut of Files bugs
<duflu> ads20000, do you have a link?
<ads20000> duflu: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/files-bugs-bug-control-actions-needed/5120/3?u=ads20000
<duflu> ads20000, OK will do it now
<ads20000> duflu: thank you! <3 :)
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<duflu> Trevinho, are you around?
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> hey duflu
<tjaalton> duflu: hi, do you happen to have a list of bugs handy, which libinput 1.11.0 should fix?
<tjaalton> I'd slap them on the changelog
<duflu> tjaalton, this is probably incomplete :)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libinput/+bugs?field.tag=fixed-in-libinput-1.11
<duflu> but there are only 16 bugs
<tjaalton> hehe, that's enough, the rest can just test it afterwards
<duflu> tjaalton, give me a sec and I will grow the list
<tjaalton> k
<duflu> tjaalton, done. I closed one and it *appears* 3 of 15 will be closed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libinput/+bugs?field.tag=fixed-in-libinput-1.11
<duflu> ... but the more exciting part doesn't have a bug ID. That is the removal of "kernel fuzz" which was numbing a lot of touchpads
 * duflu assumes that enhancement is still there
<tjaalton> ok, thanks
<Laney> HEY
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> moin didrocks
<Laney> you well?
<didrocks> Laney: I feel downgraded ;) you? :p
<Laney> :(
<Laney> sudo apt full-upgrade
<Laney> there we go, that's better
<didrocks> heh
<Laney> i'm alright
<duflu> Morning Laney and willcooke
<duflu> Also good morning robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> duflu, hi
<Trevinho> duflu: hey
<duflu> Oh hello Trevinho. I was wondering if you could get this into the gnome-3-28 branch? https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/commit/94101e8bb88
<duflu> Small. Bug fix. Would seem to qualify
<Trevinho> duflu: sure, it's there now
<duflu> Service. Thanks
<duflu> Trevinho, love your work. This way my giant checklists will progress sooner
<Laney> turns out there's a big difference between the session and system bus
<Laney> 🙄
<Trevinho> Laney: was that unexpected? xD
<Laney> I typoed in some code
<Laney> and g_bus_own_name doesn't report errors
<jdstrand> didrocks: hey, can you join #snappy?
<jdstrand> didrocks: (re update-alternatives)
<kenvandine> sil2100, can you accept the latest upload for bug 934291 in bionic-proposed?
<ubot5> bug 934291 in cups-pk-helper (Ubuntu Bionic) "Deleting or stopping print jobs does not work" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934291
<kenvandine> sil2100, tkamppeter found a problem with the previous SRU and fixed it yesterday
<didrocks> hey kenvandine! I have SRU waiting for 2 weeks! Wait in line please :p
<didrocks> (kidding)
<kenvandine> lol
 * kenvandine jumps the line
<kenvandine> this fixes a 6 year old bug :)
<didrocks> (that was actually a subtile poke for sil2100 ;))
<didrocks> ok ok, you got it :)
<didrocks> or… you can argue people can wait a little bit longer
<didrocks> hem ;)
<kenvandine> lol
<mgedmin> that's one old print job!
<sil2100> !
<sil2100> Ok, let me take a look at all those
<didrocks> sil2100: *all* /me hugs sil2100
 * sil2100 hugs back
<Laney> ALL THE SRUS
<sil2100> YES
<didrocks> that's what I read
<sil2100> RELEASE ALL THE SRUS
<didrocks> easy, select all -> approve
 * sil2100 does that now
<didrocks> :)
 * Laney backports sil2100 to warty
<didrocks> ahah
<kenvandine> lol
<sil2100> ugh, didrocks is gone
<sil2100> I wanted to review ubuntu-report in the bionic queue but my questions haven't been addressed
<sil2100> kenvandine, tkamppeter: cups-pk-helper approved o/
<sil2100> Thanks for the fix!
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, cups-pk-helper is built in bionic-proposed.  Please try validating that SRU again and update the bug
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-06-08
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel
<duflu> Hi jibel, didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<jibel> Hi duflu
<duflu> RAOF still around?
<RAOF> duflu: Yup. What can I do you for?
<duflu> RAOF: You have some experience with hybrid right? I'm trying to turn my desktop into one. But most of the time the integrated Intel's display is black. mutter _can_ however put a mouse cursor on it. VTs are also missing on it
<duflu> I only get VTs on nouveau's output
 * duflu wonders if a Mir server works
<RAOF> Probably!
<RAOF> Oh, you'll only get a VT on one of your cards. The kernel, unsurprisingly, doesn't provide a hybrid VT console :)
<RAOF> AFAIK, as long as you're using Xorg it should Just Work™. That's how my AMD/NVIDIA hybrid desktop works.
<duflu> RAOF: Interestingly mir_demo_server has the same bug as mutter
<RAOF> Which is?
<RAOF> It won't draw to it?
<duflu> And the performance is quite poor on the other display. _flicker is erratic. And worse if I move the cursor
<duflu> RAOF: Yes again the Intel output is black with a cursor only. Except the Mir background appears briefly on startup
<duflu> Never again
<RAOF> Oh!
<RAOF> I wonder if that's the lack of bounce-buffers onto the Intel hitting you?
<Laney> suppers
<duflu> RAOF: Did the GL demos go away?
<RAOF> duflu: Yes; use your choice of Wayland GL demo.
<RAOF> We no longer ship the Mir EGL platfrom.
<duflu> Yeah. This feels like a kernel issue. Same bug in mutter and mir
<RAOF> Huh, okay, I'm wrong. We unconditionally use a bounce-buffer, so this isn't the kernel bug that I fixed a while ago.
 * RAOF → dinner
<didrocks> sup sup Laney
<duflu> RAOF: I got the black display up. Just had to kill the client. Although can't drag windows to test it
<Laney> hey didrocks
<duflu> And then nouveau crashes the whole server. I forgot it's not thread safe
<Laney> happy freitag
<duflu> Hi Laney
<Laney> ahoy duflu
<didrocks> duflu: nouveau isn't thread-safe, seriously?
<didrocks> even if it's not good practice to touch UIs (and so graphics) from multiple threads, this is weird…
<duflu> didrocks, yep. So it works most places, just not Mir with multiple displays
<duflu> didrocks, works for Xorg and muttter (which are single threaded)
<duflu> -t
<duflu> One of the reasons why nouveau is terrible
<didrocks> for multiple displays, using different threads make indeed sense
<Laney> piano tuner is downstairs working away
<Laney> plink plink plonk plonk
<GunnarHj> Hi didrocks, do you have a minute to review/merge this:
<GunnarHj> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu-seeds/+git/ubuntu/+merge/347566
<didrocks> GunnarHj: approved!
<didrocks> let me merge it
<didrocks> and done
<GunnarHj> didrocks: Thanks!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<jibel> didrocks, there were only 2 branches to review for ubniquity?
<didrocks> jibel: 4
<didrocks> 2 for bionic, 2 for master
<didrocks> but they are the same appart from changelog
<jibel> didrocks, right. reviewing oem for cosmic then I'll test both on bionic
<k_alam> jbicha: Hi, geoclue-ubuntu-geoip is going to be removed  in this cycle? Can't we just port that package to geoclue-2.0 ?
<jbicha> k_alam: that's not very easy, see bug 1389336
<ubot5> bug 1389336 in ubuntu-geoip (Ubuntu) "Use geoclue-2.0" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389336
<k_alam> jbicha: Ok...let me check if we can safely drop it indicator-datetime....
<k_alam> jbicha: meanwhile can you review other merge-requests ?
<k_alam> jbicha: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings/+bug/1772798
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1772798 in ubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "Unity: Force start background plugin" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k_alam> jbicha: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1741027
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1741027 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Screen sharing panels abort using an non-existent vino gsettings key" [High,Confirmed]
<k_alam> and
<k_alam> https://code.launchpad.net/~khurshid-alam/indicator-sound/lp-1700680/+merge/343309
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, remember to verify bug 934291
<ubot5> bug 934291 in cups-pk-helper (Ubuntu Bionic) "Deleting or stopping print jobs does not work" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934291
<jibel> didrocks, you verified bug 1773321 successfully with your patch applied?
<ubot5> bug 1773321 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Bionic) "OEM installs telemetry file to target folder" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1773321
<didrocks> jibel: in both OEM and non OEM mode, indeed
<didrocks> and Kubuntu/Ubuntu/no ui
<jibel> didrocks, after the end user config, I've a /target. but I surely did something wrong. I'll retry on monday with a cooler brain.
<didrocks> jibel: ah, I know what happened
<didrocks> happened to me as well
<didrocks> it doesn't copy your tweaked ubiquity version
<didrocks> you need to reinstall it before OEM stage 2 is triggered
<jibel> didrocks, you have to install oem-config during the prepare step, anything else?
<jibel> yeah, I did that
<didrocks> oh weird…
<didrocks> I was tricked by that the first time
<didrocks> well, you need the ubiquity dep, but I think you did that, right?
<didrocks> (for having the new telemetry.py file)
<jibel> didrocks, yes but I sureloy forgot something.
<jibel> -o
<didrocks> yeah, I'm pretty sure I didn't dream as I was tricked first
<didrocks> jibel: sorry for the delay, I was tricked in politics (if you follow the hub… :/)
<jibel> didrocks, I'll rebuild an iso with the packages anyway. I want to test the only-ubiquity mode too
<didrocks> keep me posted :)
<jibel> didrocks, I don't, too much noise for me :)
<didrocks> well, needed for the theme…
<didrocks> but anyway, we'll see how those things will sort out :)
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> broke wayland on the systemd stuff I think
<Laney> /o\
<didrocks> broker! :)
<Laney> bloooop
<Laney> hmm yeah
<Laney> got to make g-s-d stuff wait until after gnome-shell on wayland
<Laney> guess I have to have different targets then
<Laney> sux
<didrocks> why?
<didrocks> and gnome-shell is not using g-s-d stuff?
<didrocks> ah no :)
<didrocks> on wayalnd
<didrocks> makes sense
<didrocks> wayland*
<Laney> gtk stuff
<Laney> guess I'll try to fix that next week
<Laney> also restarting from gdm doesn't work
<Laney> that's it I think
<didrocks> have a good week-end Laney :)
<Laney> 👹
<Laney> yep, night!
<jdstrand> kenvandine: hey, I'm only waiting on the rename (I guess from you) on https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/auto-connection-of-gtk3-themes-icon-themes-and-sound-themes-interfaces/5118/20. can you comment in the forum?
<kenvandine> jdstrand, oh, yeah i'll do that
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-06-03
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers, happy Monday!
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> bon week-end?
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, bon week-end, et toi ?
<oSoMoN> très bon, j’ai passé tout le week-end dehors à prendre l’air et le soleil, ça fait du bien :)
<didrocks> super :)
<marcustomlinson> morning oSoMoN and didrocks, good weekend?
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson, good, yourself?
<marcustomlinson> didrocks: yeah so so. Wife's sick so lots of babysitting
<didrocks> not so relaxing thus :(
<marcustomlinson> not so much :P
<marcustomlinson> morning seb128, good long weekend?
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, indeed! weather was summer like, especially yesterday
<marcustomlinson> good!
<seb128> how was your w.e?
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> hey willcooke! how are you?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: my weekend was ok thanks
<Laney> hey ho ho ho ho de hi
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson, seb128, willcooke, Laney
<jibel> hi all
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney willcooke and jibel
<seb128> hey Laney, wb jibel had nice holidays?
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<Laney> moin oSoMoN jibel marcustomlinson seb128
<willcooke> hey seb128, not too bad
<oSoMoN> seb128, la forme, et toi?
<Laney> yo willcooke
<willcooke> sup Laney
<Laney> this and/or that
<didrocks> hey willcooke, Laney
<didrocks> salut jibel, bon retour de vacances
<Laney> got a pineberry plant at the weekend, for a bit of novelty fruit
<Laney> hey didrocks
<seb128> oSoMoN, en forme!
<oSoMoN> Laney, never heard of pineberry before, that looks exotic and tasty!
<Laney> oSoMoN: I hadn't either until Saturday morning!
<jibel> merci didrocks
<jibel> merci aussi seb128 , nice holidays despite a couple of rainy days
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<cpaelzer> hmm, maybe I just don't know what to search for but I can't find it on the net
<cpaelzer> with 18.04 when connecting a new screen, the default is to arrange all screens in a row
<cpaelzer> that is sort of silly if the sum of screens is wider than the maximum width
<cpaelzer> I wonder what to do to avoid that
<cpaelzer> xrandr reports "current 5760 x 1080, maximum 8192 x 8192"
<cpaelzer> (that is three screens=
<cpaelzer> plugging a 2560 wide screen in addition breaks things, as it gets me above the 8192
<cpaelzer> arranged in two rows things would work fine
<cpaelzer> and actually if getting to a menu to set this in displays it works fine
<cpaelzer> but if then I plug another 2560 display it does the same again
<cpaelzer> and this time it seems to much, I can't find the display settings in what is left of my desktop
<cpaelzer> so I wonder if I could pre-arrange or change the default from row to something else
<seb128> hey cpaelzer
<cpaelzer> even top-down would work as all the screens are not too high
<cpaelzer> hi seb128
<seb128> I don't think you can change the default
<seb128> but it should remember your configs and when you connect the same screens reapply what you configured last time you were in that setup
<cpaelzer> hmm, then I need to "find" my display settings in the 5 display setup
<cpaelzer> I only had 1.5 displays left working after pluggin that
<cpaelzer> probably the left or right max of the default setup
<cpaelzer> I'll let you know what happens seb128
<seb128> thx
<seb128> that's probably worth an upstream bug report with your suggestions btw
<cpaelzer> will do so after I have more data
<seb128> thx
<cpaelzer> I just checked the journald on the last boot
<cpaelzer> there is some crashing/error when applying the config
<cpaelzer> I might need to ask or file abug for that as well
<cpaelzer> kernel: [drm:drm_atomic_helper_wait_for_flip_done [drm_kms_helper]] *ERROR* [CRTC:55:pipe B] flip_done timed out
<cpaelzer> outch
<cpaelzer> lets see how reproducible that part of it will be (I hope not)
<seb128> kernel/video driver bug?
<cpaelzer> yes
<cpaelzer> that seems to be the root cause why my "apply config" with 5 screens just failed
<cpaelzer> I'll complete some other work as that seems to include some reboots
<cpaelzer> seb128: as an alternative can I raise that default 8192x8192 limit?
<seb128> that's a video driver/stack one no?
<seb128> would be a question for the kernel team
<cpaelzer> I didn't know who set that limit
<cpaelzer> if you say so
<cpaelzer> any buzzwords that are worth to mention?
<cpaelzer> like  tbfkaf = the-buffer-formerly-known-as-framebuffer
<cpaelzer> or anything like it
<seb128> cpaelzer, I'm not familiar with the topic but https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/6bghzm/increasing_maximum_xorg_virtual_screen_resolution/ has some details
<seb128> cpaelzer, the comments suggest that until intel gen7 that was an hardware limitation
<seb128> cpaelzer, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102508 seems relevant
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 102508 in Driver/modesetting "Can't configure a desktop with 3x4k monitors in one row (modesetting)" [Normal,Resolved: moved]
<marcustomlinson> bah, gitlab is down too often
<marcustomlinson> at least not for long thankfully
<cpaelzer> seb128: it didn't crash this time and things work fine
<cpaelzer> I had opened display settings beforehand and focussed to be able to key-move it to a screen I could see
<cpaelzer> never the less I should report the "do not put all in a row" bug
<cpaelzer> any suggestion where that would be against?
<cpaelzer> I mean who decides that they should be in a row at first - xserver?
<cpaelzer> or anything in gnome
<seb128> cpaelzer, good question, I don't know for sure, I think it's xorg but maybe GNOME would make sense to put some logic...
<seb128> tjaalton, ^ do you know?
<tjaalton> seb128: the server has some defaults, but the DE can do whatever
<seb128> tjaalton, would it make sense to have the server default changed for that problem though?
<cpaelzer> server would be https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/issues/new then I guess?
<seb128> seems the right place to fix it rather than having every desktop handling
<seb128> cpaelzer, yes
<tjaalton> I don't think so
<tjaalton> having them in a row makes most sense to me
<cpaelzer> all I want is a safer default
<cpaelzer> as the "all in a row" breaks
<cpaelzer> and xorg could have known
<tjaalton> you probably want the 8k limit bumped
<cpaelzer> there always will be some limit
<cpaelzer> isn't something like "start a second row once > limit" better
<cpaelzer> whatever the limit will be
<tjaalton> for recent enough (intel) hw it'll be 16k in 5.3
<cpaelzer> so that still is killed by 5 4k screens (a lot I admit)
<tjaalton> you can't connect those to any intel
<cpaelzer> I already use i915 + displaylink now
<cpaelzer> the maximum did not increase by using that, but then that is kind of a special extra device (compared to a secong real graphics card)
<tjaalton> seb128: and what about wayland then? the compositor would "own" the defaults there anyway
<tjaalton> anyway, don't get your hopes up for seeing it changed in xserver upstream
<tjaalton> pretty sure there are bugs filed already
<seb128> k, fair enough
<cpaelzer> yep fair
<cpaelzer> I haven't found others, but as we all know sometimes they are hard to search for
<cpaelzer> I'll file one
<cpaelzer> and since I got around it I'm fine
<cpaelzer> knowing that 5.3 will give me 15k sounds great as well
<cpaelzer> thank tjaalton
<seb128> cpaelzer, tjaalton, thx
<tjaalton> cpaelzer: depends on your hw though.. it's haswell and up
<cpaelzer> "Kaby Lake Refresh" here
<tjaalton> good enough
<tjaalton> haswell is ~5y old
<marlinc> What is the second button for? https://vitux.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/word-image-95.png
<cpaelzer> seb128: https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/issues/822 we will see
<gitbot> xorg issue 822 in xserver "Do not default align all displays horizontally if over the maximum width" [Opened]
<seb128> cpaelzer, thx!
<seb128> marlinc, block screen rotation
<marlinc> Oh wow okay
<marlinc> Never knew such a thing existed on a laptop
<seb128> you probably have a convertible?
<marlinc> Not me but a collegue
<marlinc> But it is a regular laptop
<cyphermox> seb128: hey
<cyphermox> re: NetworkManager autopkgtests. I think I've ported most of it, but still having issues with the add-and-activate process for wifis. I'm reasonably certain I'm close to having it working, but I don't know what's missing. It might just be pretty obvious to somehow who has their GLib/gir knowledge more recent and ready than mine. anyone could have a look if I push this to a separate branch?
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, thanks for working on that! tkamppeter is looking at n-m for us so he could probably have a look yes
<seb128> kenvandine, tkamppeter^
<cyphermox> seb128: kenvandine: tkamppeter: https://git.launchpad.net/network-manager/log/?h=gir-nm
<seb128> cyphermox, thx
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: collaboration setup on those snaps so CI should be able to publish them
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-06-04
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> hi duflu, salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> duflu, you had a good week-end?
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<duflu> oSoMoN, it was kind of rushed. I hadn't seen so many people in a while. In the end it was shorter than a normal weekend. Weirdly. You?
<oSoMoN> yeah, mine was just the right duration :) lots of outdoors activities, very relaxing
<didrocks> hey duflu, oSoMoN
<duflu> Hmm, a full year without a BlueZ release
<duflu> I think that's unusual
<Trevinho> good morning Europe (from Europe as well :))!
<didrocks> hey european Trevinho!
<Trevinho> hi didrocks :)
<duflu> Hi Trevinho. Do you just follow summer?
<Trevinho> duflu: that's the plan xD
<duflu> Or cheat and stay equatorial-ish
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<duflu> Hi Wimpress
<oSoMoN> buon giorno Trevinho !
<oSoMoN> morning Wimpress
<marcustomlinson> morning didrocks duflu oSoMoN (european) Trevinho and Wimpress :)
<Trevinho> morning marcustomlinson
<duflu> Morning (still European) marcustomlinson
<Trevinho> buenos dias oSoMoN, desde España ahora :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<seb128> hey Trevinho, marcustomlinson
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, where about in Spain
<oSoMoN> ?
<seb128> how are you today?
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: Cacéres
<marcustomlinson> duflu: having dual citizenship is great. I can swap and change as it suits me :)
<seb128> Trevinho, make it back nicely to good old Europe?
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson!
<seb128> hey duflu
<didrocks> hello seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<duflu> Morning seb128
<oSoMoN> Extremadura, nice
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, with nice 3+ hrs of late arrival... Which hopefully implies free flights :P
<marcustomlinson> morning seb128
<Trevinho> t
<seb128> Trevinho, :)
<seb128> what happened?
<Trevinho> nothing, just late arrival of the flight in Cancun, so we had to wait for the plane
<seb128> "waiting for another plane" is what happened then :)
<Trevinho> I meant "nothing" as "nothing in our side, or problematic" let's say.
<seb128> that's good :)
<seb128> let's see in what tz you mentally landed now :p
<Trevinho> looks like I got in sync already, but let's see: 9
<willcooke> morning all
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke
<Laney> moin
<didrocks> hey Laney
<duflu> Lo Laney
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<seb128> duflu, Trevinho, bug #1831514 seems to suggest that for that nvidia user the recent Disco gnome-shell SRU is making the login screen fail to start, the bug lacks details on what the error could be atm though, I asked for details, but might be worth keeping an eye for such regression reports
<ubot5> bug 1831514 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 19.04 system update causes boot failure" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1831514
<duflu> seb128, sounds like one of a couple of old gdm bugs. Laney just fixed the big one!
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, ok keeping track of it
<seb128> duflu, weird that it only happens after installing the gnome-shell SRU though?
<duflu> seb128, it's a random timing thing. Let me link it to the right bug(s)
<duflu> This has been going on for years
<seb128> k
<oSoMoN> hi Laney
<Laney> moin didrocks duflu seb128 Trevinho oSoMoN
<Laney> sry, just noticed that my summary didn't send yesterday so had to re write it quickly /o\
<seb128> Laney got out of discourse :)
<seb128> urg
<Laney> the page had loaded with an error
<Laney> oh well
<seb128> it didn't even save it? last time I fail to submit when I clicked edit he still had the draft, which I found cool
<oSoMoN> yeah, it happened to me a couple of times too, the draft is being saved in local storage, that's neat
<oSoMoN> except when it doesn't work, I guess
<seb128> yeah
<duflu> It also remembers replies to conversations you drafted long ago, and forgot about
<seb128> Laney, well done on getting that gdm fix merged upstream, that is an annoying bug on it's way to resolution :)
<Laney> oh dunno, maybe it would have been if I was using the same computer
<Laney> seb128: thx
<seb128> Laney, oh and thx for doing the nautilus update for me in Debian, I sort of put it on hold because totem was not updated but I see that j_bicha did that update
<Laney> looks like it didn't make it to the archive
<Laney> so that one was easy ;-)
<Laney> willcooke: I just searched a bit and it looks like you can configure discourse to be able to start new threads by email
<Laney> F Y I !
<willcooke> I was looking at that same idea
<willcooke> Not sure if I can format it, but going to test
<Laney> presumably it's treated as markdown on the web side
<Laney> anyway good to see the ol' script in use
<seb128> brb, moving back home, I took the laptop for my morning coffee today and stayed there for longer :)
<duflu> I feel Laney's work in gdm3 and my work in mutter should somehow be linked with jibel's work to make the Nvidia experience better. Because we're all working on that goal
 * duflu finds the Trello card and hacks it
<Laney> 😎
<duflu> There it is https://trello.com/c/6CeAcFWQ
<seb128> duflu, Trevinho, so the gnome-shell SRU got blocked on what e.u.c considers as regression (no report pre-3.32.1)
<seb128> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/d1fe1bf113ed5e4e2c08f3369df65b32f13ceee7
<seb128> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/7a0ffc1caa388737d61043fd4a0ee45677b63d71
<duflu> That's new
<seb128> the Disco SRU
<seb128> I saw you also flagged https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/1295
<gitbot> GNOME issue 1295 in gnome-shell "gnome-shell sigtraps "Function allocate terminated with uncatchable exception"" [Opened]
<seb128> which might be the same one at the second url
<seb128> duflu, Trevinho, sounds like an item that can be monthly targetted, I created https://trello.com/c/lIqDaxLd/164-resolved-the-gnome-shell-3321-sru-regressions
<seb128> sorry
<seb128> https://trello.com/c/lIqDaxLd/164-resolve-the-gnome-shell-3321-sru-regressions
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128, will bug #1831144 land in disco 'automatically' due to the GNOME exception, or may it be worth to prepare a SRU?
<ubot5> bug 1831144 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "GNOME control center UI does not update dconf setting for magnifier mouse tracking m ode" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1831144
<seb128> GunnarHj, the exception doesn't make commits land into the distribution, we need someone to either package a new version when it's available or to distro patch the fix
<seb128> GunnarHj, there is already a SRU in disco-proposed, that fix doesn't seem urgent, I would just queue it in git for the next upload
<tkamppeter> cyphermox, thanks.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, then I'll queue it in git. I'm motivated to do that after having spent some time with it.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Btw, is a separate commit required for eoan due to the SRU principles, or is it sufficient that it's about to make it to upstream and with that eoan?
<seb128> GunnarHj, should be enough that it's commited upstream and will be in the next update
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, thanks! (It's not committed upstream yet; will await the commit.)
<seb128> k
<GunnarHj> seb128: The g-c-c ubuntu/disco git does not include the changes in disco-proposed.
<k_alam> seb128: Hi, good afternoon
<seb128> GunnarHj, hum, let me look if I forgot to push
<seb128> hey k_alam
<k_alam> seb128: Can you review few of mr for unity ?
<seb128> I can try, give the urls here? others might be able to help with that as well
<k_alam> Thanks...but first is is possible not to unset XDG_SEAT & XDG_SESSION_ID in dbus ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/1831491
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1831491 in dbus (Ubuntu) "Do not unset XDG_SEAT & XDG_SESSION_ID in 95dbus_update-activation-env (Unity7)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> do you know how/where they get used?
<seb128> unset
<k_alam> yes, in indicator-session...https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/1640409
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1640409 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "show my login name in menu bar not working. " [Medium,Confirmed]
<k_alam> dbus-x11 installs /etc/X11/Xsession.d/95dbus_update-activation-env which unsets those env variables.
<k_alam> it is being used here https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-session/trunk.16.10/view/head:/src/backend-dbus/users.c#L374
<seb128> do you know when/why the unset have been added to dbus-x11?
<k_alam> no, not really, may be after 16.10....for x11 compatibility reasons
<seb128> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=61301#c28 has some context
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 61301 in core "play nicely with systemd "user bus" and systemd --user" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> the way to go is probably to fix the indicator code, not to add back variables that are buggy/don't make sense
<k_alam> Well, XDG_SEAT_PATH is still there so we could extract seat and check...
<seb128> or ID_SEAT?
<k_alam> ID_SEAT is not there for me...
<seb128> I was reading https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/multiseat/
<seb128> anyway, something for you to figure out, I don't think we want to patch dbus to remove those unset
<seb128> in practice I don't know if many unity users are on multiseat you could probably drop that code that no-one would notice
<k_alam> Alright...I will make the change in indicator-session
<k_alam> the other merge request : https://code.launchpad.net/~khurshid-alam/indicator-appmenu/ignore-desktop/+merge/366990
<k_alam> it require prerequisite branch https://code.launchpad.net/~khurshid-alam/indicator-appmenu/fix-build-disco/+merge/361403
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ it's bamf thing, maybe you could have a look?
<seb128> k, it's meeting time!
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-06-04
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jun  4 13:30:31 2019 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-06-04 | Current topic:
<seb128> Roll call: didrocks, duflu (out), jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine, laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<marcustomlinson> \o
<kenvandine> o/
<Trevinho> o/
<oSoMoN> \o
<seb128> k, let's get started!
<seb128> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-06-04 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> bug #1825297
<ubot5> bug 1825297 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "When OSK is present, typing on physical keyboard usually dose not trigger the OSK to disappear (X11 only)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1825297
<seb128> that has been raised as an issue by the oem team for enablement of laptop with touch screen
<Trevinho> I can have a look
<seb128> I vote +1 for accepting it since it's an oem request and it makes sense imho
<tseliot> o/
<seb128> hey tseliot :)
<tseliot> hey
<seb128> Trevinho, thx!
<Trevinho> might be not easy fix in x11 though
<Laney> why do we vote on oem requests if there is that policy?
<seb128> what policy?
<Laney> that oem requests get a +1
<seb128> I don't know about that rule
<seb128> I would feel fine rejecting a request that looks buggy/stupid
<Laney> ok, then I don't understand what "since it's an oem request" means
<seb128> well, I like the please OEM
<seb128> so I would lean toward accepting it if we can
<seb128> and the fix looks like an useful thing to work on
<seb128> so it's +1 from me
<didrocks> I think it's a logical request, +1
<seb128> k, good, accepting and assigning to Marco then :)
<kenvandine> yeah, +1
<seb128> next
<seb128> bug #1825299
<ubot5> bug 1825299 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "The onscreen keyboard doesn't hide when touching anywhere out of the onscreen keyboard" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1825299
<seb128> similar situation, I vote +1 for the same reasons
<Trevinho> Not sure is possible at all for xorg
<Trevinho> Might be, but not in all the cases.
<seb128> yeah, I was also reading the upstream comments
<seb128> a bit tricky
<Trevinho> I have ideas though
<didrocks> same, +1, but sounds hard
<seb128> Trevinho, I assign to you for a look, if we judge it not doable we can wontfix with an application, ok?
<Trevinho> We should have #nicetofix list ;-)
<Trevinho> Ok
<seb128> we have, it's open bugs on launchpad :p
<seb128> or assigned but not milestoned
<seb128> k, that's it for the incoming list
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> that has the same japense era than previous week, I pinged c_yphermox about it but didn't get a reply, I will try that again
<seb128> that's it
<seb128> #topic rls-cc-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-06-04 | Current topic: rls-cc-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop entry
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> same japenese one
<seb128> bug #1754671
<ubot5> bug 1754671 in network-manager (Ubuntu Bionic) "Full-tunnel VPN DNS leakage regression" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754671
<seb128> I vote to wontfix it for cosmic n-m at this point, we are not going to SRU n-m changes on cosmic now imho
<oSoMoN> that makes sense
<seb128> doing that
<seb128> also reassigning to bionic line to tkamppeter
<oSoMoN> thanks
<seb128> bug #1828102
<ubot5> bug 1828102 in modemmanager (Ubuntu Disco) "Regression in ModemManager" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1828102
<seb128> looks like it's already being handled by tkamppeter
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ he might need a sponsor?
<seb128> assigning to him
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> thx
<seb128> #topic rls-dd-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-06-04 | Current topic: rls-dd-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop entry
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> same bugs as other series
<seb128> #topic rls-ee-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-06-04 | Current topic: rls-ee-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> the 2 gnome-shell/osk ones already discussed
<seb128> bug #1830022
<ubot5> bug 1830022 in cups (Ubuntu) "DirtyCleanInterval should be 0 by default" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1830022
<seb128> that's assigned and being handled but doesn't seem rls material to me
<seb128> I vote -1
<didrocks> unsure about that one, Till will probably will have a better opinion
<seb128> bug #1831021
<ubot5> bug 1831021 in cups (Ubuntu) "Extremely high memory consumption under heavy workload" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1831021
<seb128> same, sounds like it's worth looking at but not important enough to be rls material
<seb128> it's impact pretty uncommon setups
<seb128> impacting
<seb128> k, no other comment so doing that for those
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> those are all assigned
<seb128> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-06-04 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<Laney> Nothing.
<seb128> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> k
<seb128> well n-m regressed because the autopkgtests relied on the deprecated lib that got removed from eoan (sorry for overlooking that bit when I removed them)
<seb128> kenvandine, tkamppeter, you took from cyphermox and are looking at finishing the tests update?
<Laney> It's being worked on. That's why I said "Nothing.".
<seb128> right, I wanted to check that tkamppeter indeed took over from Mathieu since I didn't see a response from him on the topic yesterday
<seb128> anyway, doesn't need to be in the meeting I guess
<Laney> 04/06 10:39:14 <tkamppeter> cyphermox, thanks.
<seb128> thx
<cyphermox> AFAIK it's something with the callback from the gir; when trying to activate a connection
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-06-04 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> other topics?
<seb128> cyphermox, k
<seb128> tkamppeter, ^
<Laney> Those OSK bugs weren't targetted properly.
<seb128> yeah, launchpad timeouted when I tried on the first one so I kept them to try again after the meeting
<seb128> if it works now/you did it, thx :)
<Laney> I did not
<seb128> k, well I will once the meeting is over (if launchpad stop being sad), thx for pointing it out
<Laney> Right.
<seb128> k
<seb128> anything else?
<seb128> 30 seconds to raise your hand
<kenvandine> notta :)
<seb128> k, let's wrap then
<seb128> thanks everyone!
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jun  4 13:59:10 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-06-04-13.30.moin.txt
<oSoMoN> thanks
<marcustomlinson> thanks
<Trevinho> OSK bugs being assigned
<didrocks> thx
<Laney> k_alam: You should be using systemd APIs to get those things if you need them.
<Laney> They can't be set in the D-Bus environment because that is shared and not scoped to the session.
<k_alam> Laney: I think we don't really need check for session id, pam-systemd sets it and then we call logind dbus which gets the same thing as /proc/self/sessionid for active session
<Laney> That'd be a systemd API, yes
<k_alam> Alright I will make the changes....Thanks.
<Laney> 👍
<seb128> GunnarHj, I've pushed the g-c-c/disco vcs btw
<oSoMoN> good night everyone
<willcooke> night all
<GunnarHj> seb128: Great! Then you can expect a MP as soon as Robert has merged upstream.
<seb128> GunnarHj, k
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, is there an easy way to strip the pkg-config / include files out of the snap-store build?
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-06-05
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: yes, I'll do that
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: can you please add a Trello card for me?  I'm afk right now
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hi duflu
<seb128> hey again desktopers
<duflu> Hi seb128
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN, seb128
<seb128> hey duflu didrocks oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, seb128
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<oSoMoN> morning Wimpress
<duflu> Morning Wimpress
<didrocks> hey Wimpress
<seb128> hey Wimpress
<marcustomlinson> good morning!
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<oSoMoN> morning marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> hey didrocks and oSoMoN, how are you?
<didrocks> I'm ok, thanks, yourself?
<marcustomlinson> yeah pretty good
<duflu> Hi there marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> hey duflu
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> how goes it seb128 and duflu?
<seb128> good, I need to try to stop being distracted by bugs triaging and wanting to SRU more fixes to the LTS though :)
<duflu> marcustomlinson, tired and aching. I am assuming that's temporary. You, marcustomlinson?
<seb128> I saw an evince bugs about annotations and now I'm going over the topic and triaging issues downstream and upstream :p
<marcustomlinson> duflu: that sucks... I jut recovered from a sore back recently, was torture
<marcustomlinson> So sad though, I hurt it... getting up from my chair wrong... 🤦🏻‍♂️
<jerbob92> Hi! Due to recent problems with a Intel microcode update which broke booting completely, I'd like to suggest to add dis_ucode_ldr (disable loading of microcode) to boot options in recovery mode. Where should I add such suggestions?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: sounds like you need a long weekend to reboot ;)
<seb128> :)
<seb128> jerbob92, hey, that's not rather a desktop topic, on IRC I would suggest #ubuntu-devel. You can file a wishlist on launchpad and for discussion I would recommend https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel
<jerbob92> seb128, thanks! I'll try the mail-list!
<seb128> np!
<willcooke> moin
<marcustomlinson> morning willcooke
<willcooke> how goes marcustomlinson
<willcooke> ?>
<marcustomlinson> good thanks! Yourself?
<willcooke> Not too bad thanks
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> hi didrocks
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke
<willcooke> morning oSoMoN
<willcooke> duflu, thanks for pitching in on:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1831514
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1798790 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Eoan) "duplicate for #1831514 Ubuntu login screen never appears when using the Nvidia driver (and setting WaylandEnable=false fixes it)" [High,In progress]
<willcooke> is there something we should rollback to stop people hitting that, or is it fairly low impact?
<willcooke> I know Laney is working on the fix upstream, but is there something worth doing in the meantime?
<duflu> willcooke, I've been handholding that bug for a long time now. The workaround listed in the title is my only suggestion
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<willcooke> afternoon :)
<willcooke> I would assume it's not blowing up for everyone with an nv card, or we would have heard more about it
<duflu> willcooke, it was not anything new so I would not worry about whatever caused one or two people to only see it recently. Many people have been seeing it for a long time
<willcooke> got it, thanks duflu
<duflu> willcooke, I think Laney said a "race"? If so then it would come and go
<willcooke> ahhh, that sounds likely
<duflu> I think I saw it once or twice last week, but otherwise I do not see it. Meanwhile there are 58 people "affected" by the bug
<duflu> So more in reality
<popey_> I got pinged by someone last night who was affected when the latest g-s and g-s-c landed.
<popey_> they had to hold back the packages or get black screen
<duflu> In that case it would be a side-effect. The new packages are not faulty, but some slowdown (or speedup?) somewhere could make the same old bug more easily reproducible
<duflu> The only condition is that we ask all users to try the workaround. If the workaround doesn't help them then they need to log a separate bug
<Laney> peace
<duflu> Hi Laney
<Laney> it's to do with how long the wayland attempt takes to fail, yes
<Laney> hey duflu
<didrocks> morning Laney
<oSoMoN> morning Laney
<Laney> moin didrocks oSoMoN, how's it going?
<oSoMoN> night was short so feeling a bit tired, but good otherwise
<Laney> :(
<Laney> hope nothing too bad
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> duflu, there you are assuming that their issue is the same one, but I don't think that has been backed up by fact, from what we know it could also be that gnome-shell segfault for them (we had a few segfault regression reported)
<seb128> that report the reported said he has constant failure to login, post reboots and post reinstall
<seb128> it seems different from the race to me
<marcustomlinson> morning Laney
<duflu> seb128, there may be other causes of the Wayland probe crashing on Nvidia, but I am not sure it's helpful to assume that's more likely. I'm also not sure we get crash reports for that -- maybe gdm catches them
<seb128> we should at least get a journal log
<duflu> Yes, that might help. Otherwise just treat it as a separate bug after the big one is fixed
<duflu> I think being wrong about a duplicate status is better organisation than never linking bugs at all. They are more likely to linger forever if not linked
<oSoMoN> Laney, nah, just went to bed late and got up too early, that's it, no sick kids or anything like that
<duflu> But there's no evidence yet that it's wrong
<seb128> duflu, I'm concerned that we overlook a regression but flagging it as "it's is old issue"
<seb128> but oh well
<seb128> we have 3 reported regresssions for sure which are new segfault/errors, so maybe that's just one of those
<seb128> the SRU is blocked meanwhile
<duflu> seb128, OK no problem. If they are assigned to gdm3 and tagged 'nvidia' they also won't get lost.
<seb128> Laney, oSoMoN, others, I've added https://trello.com/c/2aTq2RXr/167-gnome-stable-updates-srued-to-bionic to the june backlog where I listed some GNOME updates that look like that would be usefil to SRU to bionic
<seb128> that's low priority and "free to grab" for those who want to do some of them (I will pick a few)
<seb128> just pinging you as a FYI, help is welcome but I'm not assigning/forcing those on anyone
<Laney> thx
<oSoMoN> ack
<didrocks> Laney: I'm ok (in meeting, sorry). Seems the zfs list made it to phoronix again
<Laney> you celebrity
<seb128> positive echo there?
<Laney> they found the todo board on github and wrote a bit around that
 * Laney goes to figure out charm relations
<Laney> now you can deploy the cloud worker, and it sets up some of the units
<Laney> needs to connect to rabbitmq now
 * seb128 changing location, brb
<seb128> didrocks, I guess you got the email, but in case not the desktop list moderation queue had emails about grubzfs-testsuite failing to build in the canary ppa
<didrocks> seb128: that was ~ppa1, correct? ~ppa2 passed
<didrocks> (and is the one corresponding to the NEW queue)
<seb128> didrocks, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/426755593/buildlog_ubuntu-eoan-amd64.grubzfs-testsuite_0.1~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<seb128> so yes
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, already handled, but thanks for the ping :)
<seb128> yw
<tkamppeter> I have prepared a debdiff for the Bionic SRU for bug 1763520, could someone sponsor the upload? Thanks.
<ubot5> bug 1763520 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Bionic) "after upgrade to bionic, printing fails without explanation / logs / debuggability" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1763520
<seb128> tkamppeter, you should subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<seb128> (it's fine to ask on the channel as well, I might have a look at some point if no-one else does it before)
<tkamppeter> seb128, I have subscribed ubuntu-sponsors now, but I asked in the channel first in the hope to get it done with higher priority and not in the long line of non-Canonical contributors.
<seb128> tkamppeter, as said it's fine to ask here, but best to also subscribe sponsors
<seb128> some of us do use the sponsoring queue as a reminder as well
<tkamppeter> OK.
<xnox> mvo:  seb128: bionic currently uses core (and snapd from within), is it ready to switch to core18+snapd snaps?
<mvo> xnox: yes, with 2.39 we should be good to move to the snapd snap
<didrocks> cyphermox: hey, small question on the grub launchpad branch. I did branch ubuntu, upstream, pristine-tar. However gbp builpackage --git-ignore-branch (as I'm on the ubuntu branch) tells me "gbp:error: upstream/2.02+dfsg1 is not a valid treeish". And indeed, this tag doesn't exist, how do you build it?
<didrocks> cyphermox: related to this, gbp pq rebase/import fails on the first patches with index errors. I wonder if there is something special when you work on those branches?
<cyphermox> didrocks: it's a git-dpm branch
<cyphermox> not gbp
<didrocks> ah, that explains
<cyphermox> yup :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: ok, thx! I will refresh with this :)
<cyphermox> so to build, you may need to run git-dpm prepare (if you don't already have downloaded the tarball before), and then you could just debuild I guess
<didrocks> nice! I'll see how to refresh/add patches. I hope the mapages are good enough :)
<cyphermox> didrocks: what are you trying to do? I have blocked time to do the grub merge and a few changes in SB now
<cyphermox> oh boy
<cyphermox> no, they aren't great tbh
<didrocks> cyphermox: jibel and I are adding zfs linux support
<didrocks> spoiler alert on doc quality :)
<didrocks> so, this shouldn't impact too much your merge
<cyphermox> isn't there already some zfs support in grub?
<didrocks> cyphermox: not really for multi-systems, also no snapshot/clone supports and so on
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> well, in short:
<cyphermox> git-dpm checkout-patched; <do your changes>; git add <whatever you changed>; git commit <and add Patch-Name: below your description, see the other patches>; git-dpm update-patches
<cyphermox> if you need to modify patches, or put it somewhere other than the end; you can 'git rebase -i upstream'
<didrocks> cyphermox: wonderful, that will help. Thanks again :)
<cyphermox> you really shouldn't change any patch unless you're in 'git-dpm checkout-patched' (a branch starting with patched-)
<cyphermox> that is, if you care about committing and merging without a universe of conflicts
<didrocks> got it. Will take care of this
<cyphermox> if you run into trouble, I'm happy to do the git-dpm bits, just give me a patch and I'll figure it out ;)
<didrocks> cyphermox: sure
<cyphermox> essentially the end result is if you're in a patched- branch, then you have a nice git tree with everything being commits, first upstream code and then any debian/ubuntu changes
<didrocks> yeah, a little bit like gbp pq with the additional branch, so not that different :)
<seb128> willcooke, Laney, could you give another round of testing to update-notifier in bionic-proposed (and bug #1820259), I've updated it with a fix to hide the icon when livepatch is not in use, things seem to work fine form my testing but since you found issues in the previous round I would appreciate if you could poke again
<ubot5> bug 1820259 in update-notifier (Ubuntu Bionic) "[FFe] Add a indicator to show the status of Livepatch" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1820259
<Laney> yes sure, is tomorrow ok though?
<seb128> Laney, yes, no problem
<seb128> thx!
<Laney> basically for me: if you install it on a clean system and don't set up livepatch, do you get no indicator?
<Laney> same for if you turn it on and then later disable
<seb128> yes and yes
<seb128> it hides as soon as the service is disabled
<Laney> can double check though ;-)
<seb128> it probably doesn't require you guys to try it, but it doesn't hurt to have another look, you did find a problem in the previous round :)
<willcooke> seb128, I've just this moment installed a fresh 18.04 on my test laptop for this :)
<seb128> willcooke, woot, thx
<willcooke> seb128, Laney done.  All looks good to me now
<willcooke> Bug updated
<willcooke> The UX is good now, I like
<seb128> willcooke, thx for testing!
<willcooke> night all
<oSoMoN> good night
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-06-06
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<seb128> hey oSoMoN, good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
 * seb128 just dealing with night backlog before stepping out for on ehour
<seb128> oSoMoN, en forme aujourd'hui ?
<oSoMoN> encore une nuit trop courte, mais ça va
<oSoMoN> et toi?
<duflu> Morning/bye seb128
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<didrocks> hey duflu, oSoMoN, seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ?
<seb128> oSoMoN, j'aurais bien dormi un peu plus mais sinon ça va :)
<seb128> hey duflu
<didrocks> seb128: ça va
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<tjaalton> duflu: hi, are the vaapi drivers installed only when the box is ticked during install?
<tjaalton> the one about additional support etc
<duflu> tjaalton, I think it was only when the thirdparty box was ticked. But I have not verified recently. Depends on which app you are using too
<Wimpress> Good morning from Bluefin o/
<duflu> tjaalton, feel free to verify the quick start instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntelQuickSyncVideo
<duflu> Wimpress, good morning from the middle of nowhere
<didrocks> hey Wimpress from Lyon :)
<Wimpress> Hello middle of no where from the future.
<duflu> tjaalton, oh and the thirdparty option silently fails if you don't have internet. IIRC
<Wimpress> Bonjour Lyon 🇨🇵
<tjaalton> duflu: right, 3rd party
<duflu> Wimpress, technically Australia is in the future :)
<duflu> We even have electricity now
<tjaalton> duflu: the new iHD drivers (intel-media-va-driver*) are available now in disco and up, but probably neither gets installed yet
<duflu> tjaalton, interesting, thanks
<tjaalton> also with current libva it needs an env variable to load
<duflu> tjaalton, I think my test installs always just get the packages as a result of me installing vainfo
<tjaalton> ah yes, libva2 will pull the drivers
<duflu> But the user instructions need more to get totem working with gstreamer-vaapi, probably
<tjaalton> yep
<duflu> I am still sad I accidentally upgraded to Kaby Lake from Haswell and didn't realise I was getting a GPU with half the power
<duflu> So I found out through VAAPI
<tjaalton> hum?
<duflu> Kaby Lake i7 < Haswell Xeon
<RAOF> That seems rather odd.
<tjaalton> yes :)
<duflu> Yeah. Till I looked up the silicon specs
<Wimpress> Wow! Clean running water and electricity. What will the colonies think of next duflu? 😉
 * duflu never said clean running water
<duflu> RAOF: That's roughly the same power CPU but with fewer GPU cores
<RAOF> I'm surprised the Haswell Xeon had any GPU cores.
 * Wimpress apologises for making wild assumptions 
<lifeless> RAOF: I'm long past surprise @ Intel
<marcustomlinson> good morning
<oSoMoN> morning marcustomlinson
<RAOF> duflu's internet is down.
<RAOF> In case someone is after him 😀
<willcooke> morning
<marcustomlinson> morning oSoMoN and willcooke
 * lis kicks it oldschool
<willcooke> hi marcustomlinson
<willcooke> hi lis, how are you?
<lis> pretty good :)
<lis> did i miss anything while i was gone?
<willcooke> Business as usual :)
<lis> pitti: hi :)
<pitti> bonojur tout le monde ! il y a longtemps
<Laney> yo
<willcooke> hi pitti
<willcooke> morning Laney
<Laney> wb lis pitti, good to have you back on the team!
<Laney> hey willcooke
<pitti> haha - any chance cockpit could go into Ubuntu's desktop? :)
<lis> unity?  gnome-shell?  cockpit!
<Laney> shameless :)
<pitti> I mean, there's cockpit-desktop(1) now :)
<lis> pitti: we should totally add a .desktop file there
<Laney> watch out gnome-control-center?
<lis> Laney discovers the true essence of the cockpit project: gnome-control-center port from Gtk to the web
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke
<seb128> Hey pitti! wie gehts?
<lis> hi seb128  :)
<seb128> hey lis
<Laney> moin seb128
<pitti> seb128: sehr gut, danke! we'll go to France soon!
<pitti> seb128: how about you?
<lis> seb128: we can also speak german :)
<seb128> pitti, ah, nice, holidays?
 * Laney wonders if everyone knows who lis is
<lis> Laney: good point!
<pitti> seb128: long weekend in paris at the end of June, for a Rammstein concert and some sightseeing
<desrt> that should help :)
<seb128> pitti, I'm doing good!
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> pitti, re @cockpit, someone interest could try to make it a case for it with rational/details, probably on https://community.ubuntu.com/
<seb128> so far I don't think we properly looked at it or ever got someone requesting that we include it
<desrt> seb128: i think we're (mostly) kidding :)
<pitti> seb128: I was mostly kidding, it's not really a good desktop thing (except some parts of it); on the server, yes, but there the package is right there
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cockpit has first-class support from our team anyway :)
<seb128> :)
<seb128> I was unsure, well in case anyone one day believe it would make sense to push for it, you know where to go :p
<desrt> seb128: we'd first have to implement a window manager in javascript... i'm not sure anyone is crazy enough to do that!
<pitti> one actually can show cockpit pages with cockpit-desktop(1), but we aren't using that a lot; currently just for subscriptions on RHEL, which obviously isn't of much interest to Ubuntu
<seb128> right
<seb128> (bbiab, changing location)
<Laney> jdstrand: hey, do you still have the ability to grep the source packages in Ubuntu? I'm shortly going to upload a glib2.0 which stops respecting $G_HOME and should probably fix anything in the archive that's still using this.
<Laney> so if you could search for G_HOME that'd give me what I need
 * Laney heard a certain lis was after a certain commit
<lis> Laney: oh hai
<lis> Laney: it's almost like i came here today for a reason
<lis> *looks around innocently*
<Laney> and actually there's a CVE fix in there too :-O
<lis> Laney: looks like the next release is along in 4 days
<Laney> ya
<lis> maybe wait?
<Laney> I'm syncing to get that CVE fix in the devel release
<Laney> but we'll get .4 when it's out
<lis> cool
<seb128> (and back)
 * seb128 notices bug #1831827 and email Robert about targetting without assignment
<ubot5> bug 1831827 in snapd-glib (Ubuntu Eoan) "Update to 1.48" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1831827
<seb128> (doing the assignment now)
<RAOF> Oh, hey lis, pitti! You're both back in desktop land?
<pitti> RAOF: hey Chris, how are you?
<pitti> RAOF: not really, just saying hello
<RAOF> Ah, well. Still got to say hello!
<RAOF> I'm well. For my sins my next couple of Mir tasks are wrangling ARM boards, but that can be fun in a bit-poking sort of way 😀
<pitti> POKE 1024,1
<pitti> oh, the C64 days :)
<RAOF> 😀
<duflu> Oh, 120Hz support just landed in bionic updates
<willcooke> \m/
<willcooke> rebooting
<jdstrand> Laney: hey, yes. I started the search for '\$G_HOME' in all of eoan. let me know if you want a different search string. it takes a little bit, so I'll ping you when done
<Laney> jdstrand: thanks - maybe without the $ though in case it's in getenv() or whatever
<jdstrand> Laney: ok
<jdstrand> Laney: I was catching a lot of ...CONFIG_HOME, so I'm using '(^|[^I])G_HOME'
 * jdstrand finetunes a bit more
<jdstrand> ok, it is running
<Laney> great
<jdstrand> Laney: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FNQtKsrRwD/
<Laney> jdstrand: cool, thanks
<Laney> nothing extra there (folks sets HOME too)
 * Laney wonders if anyone knows the pygtk maintainer 😈😈😈😈😈😈😈😈😈😈😈😈😈😈😈😈😈😈😈😈😈😈😈😈😈😈😈😈😈😈😈
<oSoMoN> :)
<seb128> k, enough for today
<willcooke> see you seb128
<seb128> I'm off tomorrow and monday is an holiday
<seb128> have nice friday/w.e (short or long), see you next week!
<Trevinho> seb128: have a nice one!
<willcooke> I'm away the noo.  Night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-06-07
<duflu> robert_ancell, could you explain to people in bug 1825544 what's happened?
<ubot5> bug 1825544 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Switch User menu item gone after upgrade to Ubuntu 19.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1825544
<robert_ancell> duflu, I don't know of anything that might be causing that!?
<duflu> robert_ancell, I thought user switching was intentionally removed?
<robert_ancell> duflu, no, that still shows if you click your name in the top-right menu.
<duflu> Oh, guest mode. I am confused
<duflu> robert_ancell, It's guest mode we knowingly can't support right now, right?
<robert_ancell> duflu, correct
<robert_ancell> the other removed option was a suspend menu entry
<duflu> Suspend? You can still hold down the power button in the GUI right?
<duflu> Yes, confirmed
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers, happy Friday!
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> ça va?
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<didrocks> ça va oSoMoN, et toi ?
<Wimpress> o/
<oSoMoN> didrocks, très bien, plutôt en forme pour un vendredi :)
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> morning Wimpress
<duflu> Hi Wimpress
<Gargoyle> Hi all. On https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam under the contributing section, the "Work on bitesize..." and "Help with work items.." links are both dead.
<oSoMoN> Gargoyle, good catch, thanks!
<oSoMoN> not sure what has replaced these things, let's see if we can find replacement links
<oSoMoN> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Harvest suggests harvest.ubuntu.com has been offline since 2016
<marcustomlinson> morning all
<oSoMoN> morning marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> happy friday!
<Gargoyle> oSoMoN: NP. I'll keep an eye out for updated links. Want to start contributing! :-)
<Laney> booooooooooooooooooooom
<willcooke> toot toot - morning all
<Laney> moin willcooke
<Laney> brb trying to find the deep heat
<willcooke> ruh roh, that sounds bad
<willcooke> climbing injury?
<oSoMoN> good morning Laney, willcooke
<willcooke> aye up oSoMoN
<Laney> moin oSoMoN
<marcustomlinson> morning oSoMoN Laney willcooke and Gargoyle :)
<Laney> i went to a morris dancing practice on wednesday
<willcooke> hi marcustomlinson, how's the frozen north today?  We're promised thunderstorms down here, but doesnt feel like it will come to much at the moment
<Laney> and it injured me
<Laney> hey marcustomlinson
<willcooke> Laney, bad luck, but also, I love it
<marcustomlinson> willcooke: nah, sunny here
<Laney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZ-VZpuxOCI
<Laney> this is them
<marcustomlinson> willcooke: I think the "bad weather in Scotland" is just a conspiracy created to keep the English from moving in ;)
<willcooke> marcustomlinson, :DD good idea
<oSoMoN> Gargoyle, I removed the dead links for now, couldn't find any suitable replacements right away
<willcooke> Laney, awesome!  I like the modern twist
<oSoMoN> Gargoyle, but you're in the right place if you want to start contributing
<Gargoyle> oSoMoN: OK. Thanks. I've added it my auto join. Dual booting between windows, so will pop in and out! :-)
<willcooke> welcome Gargoyle!
<oSoMoN> cool, welcome to the desktop team's lair :)
<didrocks> hey Laney, willcooke, marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> yo didrocks
<willcooke> hi didrocks
<Laney> willcooke: yeah, it's quite cool, looking forward to assembling one
<Laney> if they don't cripple me first
<Laney> hey didrocks, happy friday to you
<oSoMoN> I added a link to discourse on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam
<Laney> nice one
<Laney> maybe trello?
<Laney> if there's a useful index to actually link to
<oSoMoN> ah, that would be useful too, indeed
<oSoMoN> can't see an index of all desktop-related boards, we would have to link to individual boards, and update the page at the start of every cycle when we add a new board
<Laney> sounds error prone
<Laney> you can make collections but i can't see how you can link to one of those
<Laney> and it might even be private anyway since we use the company account now
<oSoMoN> there's https://trello.com/ubuntudesktop
<Laney> ya, the one we used before starting to use the company one
<Laney> BUT there's a link to make it join the enterprise group, whatever that is
 * Laney clicked it
<Laney> maybe if that's good we could move the boards back there
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson, willcooke, Laney, others?
<marcustomlinson> others is on holiday today
<marcustomlinson> :)
<marcustomlinson> hey duflu
<Laney> there's a Didier
<Laney> hey duflu
<Laney> and presumably a Till hiding away somewhere too
<Laney> maybe even a Marco who I believe is back in Europe now
<willcooke> afternoon duflu
<duflu> Maybe too early if Marco is back to normal
<didrocks> yeah, was supposed to swap today but $something_happened with the house builder
<Laney> :(
<marlinc> Are there known issues with the 4.15.0-51 kernel release? It can't unmount the LUKS encrypted volume on boot. Booting to 4.15.0-50 works fine
<lis> didrocks: hi :)
<lis> didrocks: where's your house gonna be?
<didrocks> lis: hey! Staying new Lyon, just a little bit outside of the city
<lis> didrocks: very nice.  building your own house is very grown-up :)
<willcooke> marlinc, try in #ubuntu-kernel, I think you'll have more luck in there
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah... Eeupean Marco here too
<oSoMoN> hey there European Marco!
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: hi Oliver!
<oSoMoN> +i :)
<Laney> hey Eurovinho
<Laney> not back in your actual home though are you?
<duflu> Is there such a thing?
<duflu> Home is where the heart is
<duflu> or whichever country Marco has spent a lot of time in recently
<Trevinho> Laney: nope, in Madrid right now
<Trevinho> duflu: home is where my thinkpad is :-D
<duflu> Ha
<duflu> Home is where I will be crashing for the night when I finish this MP
<xnox> didrocks:  jibel: is it intentional to have custom livecd-rootfs in the canary ppa? and is it intentional that it is out of date with eoan? E.g. the one in the eoan archive doesn't have "add_package minimal zsys-install openssh-server"
<xnox> didrocks:  jibel: it would be nice to merge all the canary stuff into archive livecd-rootfs, to avoid pointless merging all the time.
<didrocks> xnox: it's a different package set to have curtin + some ppa experimental zfs packages in. We did diverge when disco was frozen (and didn't want to ask for FFe for those, as it's not going to impact). Indeed, we know that it's out of date and we will fix this in a new upload soon (after pushing most of the stuff in the archive anyway)
<didrocks> xnox: this is orthogonal though to the breakage we discussed, I think, as the package is out of date?
<xnox> didrocks:  it is orthogonal, just mentioning it.
<xnox> didrocks:  if you want to keep livecd-rootfs as a delta; you could setup a ppa daily build recipy to pull in/merge lp:livecd-rootfs and do a daily build into canary ppa. that may work to keep things up to date, most of the time automatically.
<didrocks> xnox: thx for the tip, but we'll go the easy path: uploading to distro I guess
<xnox> i think i diagnosed this, but not sure how to best fix it
<xnox> didrocks:  jibel: email sent
<didrocks> xnox: thx, will read this on Tuesday (Monday is off and we are fighting with tests right now)
<oSoMoN> okay, that's all folks for this week, have a good week-end and see you on Wednesday (I'm off Monday and Tuesday)!
<willcooke> night all
<willcooke> have a good (long) weekend
<Irc2k_> Hello Everyone :)
<Irc2k_> I had a quick question.
<Irc2k_> IS anyone around?
<sarnold> Irc2k_: irc works best if you just ask questions :)
<Irc2k_> Lol Thanks
<Irc2k_> Sarnold does Ubuntu still collect data from the computer in the background? Even when privacy is turned off?
<mdeslaur> Irc2k_: collected data?
<Irc2k_> Yes I just read an article on this a while back
<Irc2k_> on OMGubuntu
<Irc2k_> so was concerned
<Irc2k_> I left windows for this
<mdeslaur> could you point to the article? I'm not sure what data you're referring to
<mdeslaur> right after install, it asks you if you want to submit some hardware information, but it's optional
<Irc2k_> Yes even I thought like that I also watched a video on this
<Irc2k_> one moment
<Irc2k_> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/02/ubuntu-data-collection-opt-out
<mdeslaur> Irc2k_: this channel is about desktop development, this isn't really the place to ask questions. You can try #ubuntu
<Irc2k_> Thank you
<mdeslaur> Irc2k_: yes, it still does that.
<mdeslaur> Irc2k_: check the "no" box if you don't want it to
<Irc2k_> I know but in the video they mention that still in the backgroud they do collect I'm kind of concered about this and will seek help in the channel ubuntu
<mdeslaur> if you check "yes", it will collect hardware info in the background, if you check "no", it won't
<mdeslaur> it's as simple as that
<Irc2k_> got it thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-06-01
<callmepk> good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<oerheks> oui
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, ça va?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: petites nuits, mais ça va, et toi ?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, ça va, beaucoup bricolé et jardiné ce week-end, pour changer :)
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> morning marcustomlinson, how are you?
<marcustomlinson> hey oSoMoN, doing alright thanks, regular 2 day weekend’s are lame though :P you?
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson 
<oSoMoN> marcustomlinson, I completely agree, that week-end felt short :) I'm pretty good otherwise
<marcustomlinson> hey didrocks, how things?
<didrocks> short nights, but good, thanks, and you?
<marcustomlinson> similar answer ;)
<pieq> hey desktoppers! On my 18.04 desktop, I often had issues with the Ubuntu Dock extension when I was maximizing windows: the dock was supposed to appear when I put my cursor on the left side of the screen, but after a while it wouldn't.
<pieq> I upgraded to 20.04 and I'm still facing the same issue. I saw in GNOME Extensions that Ubuntu Dock points to this URL: https://micheleg.github.io/dash-to-dock/
<pieq> should I raise a bug there?
<pieq> (restarting the extension using GNOME Extensions fixes the problem)
<didrocks> pieq: hey! yes, this is the upstream repo
<pieq> didrocks, thanks for the confirmation!
<Laney> \o o/ \o o/
<oSoMoN> hey ho Laney 
<didrocks> hey hey Laney 
<Laney> lo oSoMoN & didrocks 
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney
<Laney> ahoy marcustomlinson 
<luna_> Updating to the Alpha of the Gorilla now :)
 * marcustomlinson wonders if groovy gorilla will be borrowing disco's headphones
<Laney> right :(
<Laney> now I've done all the other commits in britney, I've just got the hardest one left
 * Laney saved the best for last
<Laney> "Add autopkgtest policy"
<luna_> On the testing branch of the Gorilla now
<Laney> think I'll do this manually without cherrypicking
<Laney> oh my monitor just turned off
<Laney> bzzt-ing noises, not at all concerning, but it came back on ...
<didrocks> it did it to me last week and then, making horrible noises
<didrocks> I changed it
<Laney> hopefully the power cord was just a bit loose
<Laney> was fiddling with it yesterday
<didrocks> crossing fingers :)
<kenvandine> yikes... gtk-common-themes in candidate is broken
<kenvandine> -./share/themes/Yaru
<kenvandine> +./share/themes/YaruFlavours
<kenvandine> whew... Yaru fixed it this morning :)
 * kenvandine rebuilds
<oSoMoN> Laney, I've verified that a no-change rebuild of gdk-pixbuf would fix the failing autopkgtests (https://trello.com/c/lS5l2kyo/180-gdk-pixbuf-autopkgtest-failing), would you mind uploading that for me, when you have a moment?
<Laney> oSoMoN: can do, do you have a changelog entry that explains why that works?
<oSoMoN> Laney, unfortunately not. All I know is that rebuilding gdk-pixbuf-tests is sufficient. The resources embedded in the test binaries in that package appear to be incomplete (missing ICC profile in PNG images for example), but I haven't determined why that is
<oSoMoN> I mean, maybe the above explanation would suffice for a changelog entry?
<Laney> yeah sounds good
<Laney> oSoMoN: just test building / testing to verify this, will upoad if good
<oSoMoN> Laney, thanks!
<Laney> indeed, it works!
<Laney> what a world we live in
<oSoMoN> :)
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> morning hellsworth 
<hellsworth> hi there oSoMoN 
<didrocks> good morning hellsworth 
<hellsworth> hi there didrocks 
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> not sure we should be optipnging those images in gdk-pixbuf's installed tests
<Laney> hope that's not the actual problem (I have that turned off for local builds)
<Laney> hey hellsworth 
<hellsworth> moin Laney 
<tsimonq2> Laney, et al.: In case someone finds it useful, I recently wrote a Jenkins policy for Britney2: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/britney2-ubuntu/browse/master/britney2/policies/jenkinspass.py
<oSoMoN> Laney, is this optimization also turned off by default for PPA builds?
<Laney> not sure, you can see it acting at the end of builds
<Laney> ah yeah, this sucks, it fails now
<oSoMoN> darn, it looks like it's disabled for PPA builds indeed
<oSoMoN> so I got the problem the other way around: it's not the resources in the test binaries that lack metadata, it's the png files in the test package
<Laney> it was your comment which made me go "hmm" when I saw it in the build log
<Laney>     # also skip when disabling explicitly
<Laney>     if [ -n "$NO_PNG_PKG_MANGLE" ]; then
<Laney> 	echo "pkgstripfiles: Disabled PNG optimization for package $PKGNAME."
<Laney> 	return
<Laney>     fi
<Laney> we need that I think
<oSoMoN> right
<oSoMoN> Laney, want me to prepare the debdiff, or are you taking care of it?
<Laney> oSoMoN: I'll do it, can be uploaded to unstable
<oSoMoN> thanks
<ahasenack> oSoMoN: hi, still around?
<oSoMoN> ahasenack, yes, what's up?
<ahasenack> oSoMoN: hi, just sent you an email about it
<oSoMoN>  ahasenack: I touched it out of necessity (firefox required a newer version to build), but I'm neither particularly familiar with it, nor really keen on investing the time
<oSoMoN> ahasenack, that said I have backported 12.16.1 to xenial, bionic and eoan (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nodejs-mozilla), so I don't expect getting it into groovy would be very difficult
<ahasenack> except for the migration :D
<ahasenack> thanks for that ppa, that is a good starting point
<KGB-1> orca pristine-tar 5e8ad9f Samuel Thibault orca_3.36.3.orig.tar.xz.delta orca_3.36.3.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for orca_3.36.3.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/3GOen
<KGB-1> orca upstream/latest cde6835 Samuel Thibault * pushed 1 commits * https://deb.li/3UXEs
<KGB-1> orca tags 411eaac Samuel Thibault upstream/3.36.3 * Upstream version 3.36.3 * https://deb.li/3oRn
<KGB-1> orca upstream/stable 32552f7 Samuel Thibault * Merge branch 'upstream/latest' into upstream/master * https://deb.li/3rRDA
<KGB-1> orca pristine-tar 0d78001 Samuel Thibault orca_3.37.2.orig.tar.xz.delta orca_3.37.2.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for orca_3.37.2.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/CpBy
<KGB-1> orca upstream/beta 32552f7 Samuel Thibault * Merge branch 'upstream/latest' into upstream/master * https://deb.li/3rRDA
<KGB-1> orca upstream/beta 9b0ce1e Samuel Thibault (22 files in 6 dirs) * New upstream version 3.36.3 * https://deb.li/3cRh4
<KGB-1> orca upstream/beta 521da94 Samuel Thibault * Merge branch 'upstream/beta' into upstream/stable * https://deb.li/6l3M
<KGB-1> orca upstream/beta 9d84a12 Samuel Thibault (133 files in 28 dirs) * New upstream version 3.37.2 * https://deb.li/iwecj
<KGB-1> orca upstream/beta 4b92601 Samuel Thibault * Merge branch 'upstream/stable' into upstream/beta * https://deb.li/KljA
<hellsworth> why is it that 'sudo do-release-upgrade' on an 18.04 system says No new release found... 20.04 has been released for some time now so this should be seen, no?
<hellsworth> will just have to update sources.list then..
<sarnold> hellsworth: use -d
<hellsworth> but that will update to the latest dev release, groovy and I don't want that
<sarnold> hellsworth: I'm 90% sure it won't do that -- and it'll give you a chance to say yes / no
<hellsworth> hmm well next time since i've already got the update going.. but then how would one update to groovy? -d should be for the development release.. i know this is how i updated to 20.04 *before* it was released..
<sarnold> hellsworth: if that 90% guess is correct, to get from bionic to groovy requires do-release-upgrade -d *twice* -- once to upgrade to focal, again to upgrade to groovy
<RikMills> !ltsupgrade
<ubot5> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<hellsworth> aaah ok it makes sense now. thank you both sarnold and RikMills for the combined answer :)
<RikMills> https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts-development
<RikMills> says focal is still latest LTS dev release
<RikMills> so if you are on LTS only upgrades, I guess you can't go beyond focal
<sarnold> hellsworth: depending upon how strongly you feel, a comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1875522 might be nice :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1875522 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Groovy) "suggest removing -d requirement to upgrade to new releases" [Wishlist,Opinion]
<RikMills> it would be nice if there was a non -d way to force it for those that want to
<RikMills> would certainly be less confusing for all
<hellsworth> right i completely agree.. just read through the bug and will add my opinion :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-06-02
<callmepk> morning
<jamesh> morning callmepk 
<pieq> Morning everyone!
<pieq> jamesh, are you the jamesh quoted in this Raspberry Pi post? https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=274595
<pieq> duflu, hey, I've seen your name in https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/-/issues/363
 * jamesh looks
<duflu> pieq, yeah I wrote a fix and it was closed because other people already had... and then nobody's fix landed :/
<pieq> duflu, do you know what's the status for this? It's really super annoying. I have a 4k screen, I created 2 desktop files to run Firefox with different profiles, but when I search "Firefox", I get "Firefo… Firefo…"
<pieq> FFS!
<jamesh> pieq: no.
<pieq> jamesh, OK :) When I saw "JAMESH", it rang a bell :)
<duflu> pieq, please subscribe to bug 968213 for that
<ubot5> bug 968213 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Too many icons in Gnome Shell Activities Overview require ellipses" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968213
<duflu> Yeah 6 digits 
<pieq> duflu, thanks
<pieq> damn...
<duflu> Also good morning callmepk, jamesh, pieq 
<pieq> I remember reading somewhere (probably OMG!Ubuntu) that this issue would finally be fixed with 3.36.... and... nope.
<pieq> duflu, g'day!
<duflu> Yeah people really dropped the ball. I keep meaning to remind them but then more important issues come up instead
<jamesh> pieq: that appears to be someone else with the title "Principal Software Engineer at Raspberry Pi (Trading) Ltd."
<pieq> duflu, I recently got a 4k screen, and I ran into a lot of small yet annoying problems
<pieq> "First World problems", I guess, but still, it's annoying.
<sarnold> pieq: after many months of squinting at terribly tiny things in firefox for months, I recently found that there's a setting in the View | Zoom menu for "zoom text only", and things are WAY BETTER after I unchecked that
<sarnold> pieq: hit alt v, z, then there it is for you to toggle :)
<pieq> sarnold, I just set the default zoom to 133% in the preferences
<sarnold> opoh there's a default zoom?
<pieq> sarnold, cause I was finding myself Ctrl+Scroll Up all the time
<pieq> even on 1080p screen
<pieq> sarnold, yes, found that out after I got my 4k screen :D
<sarnold> pieq: <3 thanks :D
<pieq> I had the hope that fractional scaling would work well on Wayland, but it doesn't work well (at least with amdgpu). Yet 200% is really too big
<duflu> pieq, try Gnome Tweaks > Fonts > Scaling Factor
<pieq> so I settled with 100%, then tweaking GNOME (using a big cursor from the Accessibility options, then pushing Font Scale Factor to 1.4 in GNOME Tweaks)
<pieq> duflu, hehe :)
<pieq> Yes, it works well, but it's not ideal
<duflu> pieq, I'm going to jump in the deep end and try to switch to 4K this year
<duflu> Hopefully that will motivate me to fix things quickly
<pieq> duflu, haha, that's the thing: we should offer the HW that we have issues with to Ubuntu developers in the hope that these problem annoy them enough to get them to be fixed :D
<callmepk> hi duflu jamesh pieq 
<pieq> hi callmepk !
<pieq> 早安！ :)
<callmepk> pieq 早晨！；）
<pieq> callmepk, ha! 我不會寫香港的繁體中文！ :D
<callmepk> pieq Actually Hong Kong have two sets of writing system: Written Cantonese and Written Chinese so actually it's the same ;)
<pieq> callmepk, you mean Cantonese Vs. Mandarin? When I go to HK, I can recognize if something is written in Cantonese cause I don't understand anything :D
<pieq> (whereas in Mandarin I still don't understand much, but more than written Cantonese :D)
<callmepk> pieq No, hong kong also use Traditional Chinese, but there is two written form: one is Madarin that is the official one and nearly same as Taiwan; the other is Cantonese: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Written_Cantonese Wiki for reference
<pieq> callmepk, oh, thanks, I wasn't aware about this!
<callmepk> you are welcome
<jibel> morning world
<duflu> Hi jibel 
<jibel> Hello duflu 
<callmepk> hi jibel 
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<callmepk> good morning didrocks seb128 
<seb128> hey callmepk, how are you?
<callmepk> I am good, and you seb128 ?
<seb128> I'm a bit tired today but fine otherwise, coffee should help there :)
<didrocks> salut seb128, bon retour :)
<didrocks> hey callmepk 
<seb128> lut didrocks, merci!
<seb128> Trevinho, jamesh, kenvandine, marcustomlinson, jibel, robert_ancell, weekly summary reminder
<jibel> salut seb128 
<duflu> Hi didrocks and seb128 
<didrocks> hey duflu 
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks 
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson and oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu 
<oSoMoN> morning marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> hey oSoMoN
<Laney> sup
<duflu> Hi Laney
<didrocks> hey hey Laney 
<marcustomlinson> hey hey hey Laney
<Laney> |o/ duflu didrocks marcustomlinson 
<Laney> that's me waving distantly
<duflu>    \o\
<duflu>    /🙃/
<oSoMoN> hey Laney 
<Laney> 👋 oSoMoN 
<ricotz> hello desktopers!
<duflu> Hi ricotz 
<Laney> 👏 ricotz 
<oSoMoN> hey ricotz 
<ricotz> hey duflu Laney oSoMoN 
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, in case you have some changes for firefox to merge back, please do so
<oSoMoN> ricotz, done (the only branch that had relevant changes was the groovy one)
<ricotz> oSoMoN, why doesn't this apply to the other series?
<oSoMoN> ricotz, because it's python3-specific
<ricotz> I am not a fan of diverging the branches if it can be avoided
<oSoMoN> I mean, I suppose applying it to the other series wouldn't hurt, I haven't tested tbh
<oSoMoN> and I've been using the script in the groovy branch to create tarballs lately
<oSoMoN> ricotz, you're right, I'll test that the change doesn't have unexpected side effects with python2, and if it doesn't I'll apply it to the other series
<ricotz> I see, you were claiming it being a regression in the changelog, so this really should apply everywhere
<ricotz> I have ran it in groovy-only too :(
<ricotz> oSoMoN, jfyi, there will be fun with s390x and icu again
<oSoMoN> :/
<ricotz> do you know anyone running the current build on s390x?
<ricotz> afaict it is likely to be broken anyway
<ricotz> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1264836
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1264836 in General "bigendian support for ICU" [Normal,New]
<oSoMoN> ricotz, s390x has been broken for as long as I can remember anyway, it's building but not actually starting
<ricotz> correct
<xnox> ricotz:  oSoMoN: i can help provide the big endian datafiles, which firefox then can just commit
<xnox> ricotz:  oSoMoN: or they should stop building external data files, and just compile them into the shared library. That way they just dlopen built-in libicudata without external dat file, and it will always be in the correct indianness
<xnox> ricotz:  oSoMoN: it's not like it is common to ship firefox builds for more than one architecture and share the file on end-users disk.
<oSoMoN> xnox, I'm not familiar with that bug , but I see that there's a reference to an ICU bug: "Not enough.  We don't put big endian's dat file into our tree because it is no way to create it on little endian environment.  If http://bugs.icu-project.org/trac/ticket/11046 is fixed, we can generate it and include it."
<oSoMoN> unfortunately that link is dead, so I don't know whether that ICU bug was fixed
<xnox> https://unicode-org.atlassian.net/browse/ICU-11046
<xnox> i think is the new thing
<xnox> or not
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth 
<hellsworth> hi oSoMoN 
<Wimpress> Good afternoon desktoppers o/
<seb128> hey :)
<kenvandine> hey
<Wimpress> Shall I run this one or does kenvandine want to? :-)
 * Wimpress emerges from all things Ubuntu Core and appliances
<didrocks> hey Wimpress 
<kenvandine> Wimpress: you can have a turn :)
<Wimpress> OK
<oSoMoN> hey Wimpress 
<Wimpress> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-06-02
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jun  2 13:32:43 2020 UTC.  The chair is Wimpress. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-06-02 | Current topic:
<Wimpress> Roll call:  didrocks, duflu, hellsworth, jamesh, jibel, kenvandine, Laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, seb128 , tkamppeter, Trevinho, robert_ancell, callmepk
<hellsworth> o/
<kenvandine> o/
<Trevinho> o/
<oSoMoN> o/
<marcustomlinson> o/
<seb128> o/
<Wimpress> Hi all o/
<Wimpress> We'll cover LTS' first.
<Wimpress> #topic rls-ff-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-06-02 | Current topic: rls-ff-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1881364
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1881364 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "broken kerning" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> it's a KDE issue with manually installed packages, I don't think our team should consider that as a rls target
<seb128> I vote -1
<Wimpress> Yeah, Lubuntu.
<hellsworth> i agree too. it's only Lubuntu
<hellsworth> should i not but Lubuntu/Kubuntu/etc in incoming tags?
<hellsworth> i wasn't sure so i did it anyways
<Wimpress> I've dropped RLS
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1869747
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1869747 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Recent changes have caused Xorg to fail to start. Possibly nvidia driver related." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seb128> depending if you consider there is a reason our team should be concerned by the issue
<seb128> we can always discuss it
<hellsworth> hmm ok seb128 thanks
<seb128> Wimpress, that one is incomplete, I would just wontfix for now unless it proove to be a real issue and got the informations requested
<Wimpress> Yep.
<Wimpress> Done.
<Wimpress> And updated.
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1872527
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1872527 in spice-vdagent (Ubuntu Focal) "Clipboard doesn't work 100% of the time in Ubuntu 20.04 (in KVM guests)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seb128> incomplete as well and I think the server team is on it
<Wimpress> We see this because we seed the spice agent in the desktop image, right?
<didrocks> yes
<Laney> phew
<Wimpress> Yep, I'll just leave that one for now.
<Trevinho> so it seems, I wouldn't shocked if mutter has something to do either too
<Trevinho> but let's wait
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> that was reported before .2 landed which fixes some clipboard issues I think?
<seb128> would be worth testing with the current versions
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1864307
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1864307 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Focal) "Many apps have no icon in Software on Focal" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> one for kenvandine
<Wimpress> kenvandine: You seem to be on that.
<kenvandine> yup
<Wimpress> I've assigned you to the gnome-software entries.
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mutter/+bug/1877075
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1877075 in mutter (Ubuntu Groovy) "gnome-shell crashed at xcb_io.c:260: poll_for_event: Assertion `!xcb_xlib_threads_sequence_lost'' failed" [High,In progress]
<Wimpress> Daniel seem to be on that.
<seb128> right
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1876065
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1876065 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Groovy) "After unplug headphones and plug them again no sound can be heard" [High,Fix committed]
<Wimpress> Fix is in proposed.
<seb128> right
<Wimpress> Should we assign this to Kai
<Wimpress> For focal.
<seb128> sure
<seb128> I usually don't bother reviewing the "fix commited' ones
<seb128> in the meeting I mean
<seb128> s/I/we
<Wimpress> OK
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1874091
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1874091 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Focal) "ubuntu-release-upgrader should use ubuntu-drivers and migrate people from nvidia-dkms to l-r-m" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> the focal line should probably be assigned to Alberto and that's it from our side
<Wimpress> Should that be owned by FOundations?
<Wimpress> Done.
<seb128> we own ubuntu-drivers-common
<seb128> so that's for us to triage
<seb128> the u-r-u part is for foundations
<Wimpress> Yep
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-440/+bug/1881137
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1881137 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-440-server (Ubuntu Focal) "Introduce the new NVIDIA 418-server and 440-server series, and update the current NVIDIA drivers" [High,In progress]
<Wimpress> Looks like we need to assign someone for common-drivers in the above?
<seb128> tseliot I guess?
<seb128> alo why is that component line washed out?
<Wimpress> Because "undedcided"?
<oSoMoN> Alberto marked the bug as not affecting ubuntu-drivers-common today
<Laney> I think that means it got deleted
<Wimpress> Yep, just saw that.
<oSoMoN> s/today/yesterday/
<oSoMoN> (I seem to be living in the past)
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1879475
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1879475 in evince (Ubuntu Focal) "SRU the current 3.36.1 stable update" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seb128> I'm dealing with that one
<Wimpress> OK
<Wimpress> Just saw.
<seb128> it's a SRU that was in the queue and got reviewed while I was off
<seb128> I need to sort it out, it's on my todo for today
<Wimpress> OK.
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1875665
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1875665 in rtkit (Ubuntu) "rtkit-daemon[*]: Failed to make ourselves RT: Operation not permitted after upgrade to 20.04" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> that's being fixed in the kernel side
<Wimpress> Looks like Seth is on that.
<seb128> the rtkit line can probably be deleted
<seb128> or marked invalid
<Wimpress> Everything else that is Unassigned appears to be Fix commited for focal.
<seb128> great :)
<Wimpress> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-06-02 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> All clear.
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1880832
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1880832 in wslu (Ubuntu Eoan) "[SRU] backport wslu 2.3.6-0ubuntu1 to all current supported releases" [Undecided,New]
<Wimpress> That looks like one for Patrick.
<seb128> +1
<Wimpress> Done
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1881094
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1881094 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Bionic) "Support kernel 5.4 Intel sound driver on bionic" [Undecided,New]
<Wimpress> paulseaudio is now marked invalid.
<Wimpress> I think that concludes Bionic.
<Wimpress> #topic rls-gg-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-06-02 | Current topic: rls-gg-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-gg-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1881699
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1881699 in linux (Ubuntu) "No analog output" [High,Confirmed]
<Wimpress> Look fresh an jibel is triaging.
<seb128> only one report, pulseaudio didn't change since focal
<seb128> I would notfixing it at this point
<Wimpress> Look like it is more kernel related.
<kenvandine> probably
<Wimpress> sound open firmware
<Wimpress> I'll leave it for now.
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-gg-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> Only 1 and it is fix committed.
<Wimpress> seb128: Do you want to review EE?
<seb128> no
<seb128> we stopped doing that a while ago
<Wimpress> Good.
<Wimpress> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-06-02 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<Wimpress> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<Wimpress> glib2 lolz
<seb128> well, it's mostly waiting for results
<seb128> I can handle that section
<Wimpress> Yep.
<Laney> big ol queue at the minute
<Laney> one of the cloud regions is fubared
<Wimpress> Ah.
<seb128> pulseaudio started failing a test on risc64, including on focal which blocks the oem SRU, great :/
<Wimpress> Is there anything meaningful in that list right now?
<seb128> ideally it would need debugging
<seb128> n-m/netplan/arm64 seems real and need debugging
<seb128> Trevinho, could you look at the mutter build issue?
<Trevinho> seb128: ok
<seb128> thx
<seb128> we will also probably need to investigate some of the xorg and glib reported regression
<seb128> I will card things, please grab in the trello if you can
<seb128> Wimpress, that should be it I think for today
<Wimpress> Yep.
<Trevinho> weird that mutter built properly in my schroot, while failed in various archs including amd65
<Trevinho> 4*
<Wimpress> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-06-02 | Current topic: AOB
<Wimpress> ANyone have anything else they want to discuss?
<didrocks> nothing for me
<Trevinho> As per gnome-shell .2. Yeah, unfortunately .2 is blocked, while .3 should have been out already (reason why I waite but actually florian is busy still. Not sure if to get the debian git snapshot to focal as well. Or wait some more days...
<Wimpress> Trevinho: Is there a good reason to grab a snapshot now?
<Trevinho> eh, there are already lots of nice fixes in .2 that we're still missing as it also included also (from my POV) minor regressions
<Wimpress> Right.
<seb128> Trevinho, wait for .3 if you think it's going to be out in the next week or so, otherwise snapshot I would say
<Trevinho> so, we're getting a bit late, and not sure what upstream times are... as at my question there was no date answered
<Wimpress> What would you like to do Trevinho?
<Trevinho> I'd define a final date, if we've not a .3, we go with the snapshot
<Trevinho> so like... maybe thu?
<seb128> +1
<Wimpress> If you have confidence in a snapshot release, I'm fine with it.
<Trevinho> debian unstable has it for few days already FWIW, so.. some testers already
<seb128> or cherry pick the regresion fix for the issue blocking .2?
<Trevinho> seb128: I had that done, then I saw debian having a snapshot, while the .3 in theory would be coming Sat, so I said myself to wait
<Trevinho> but... 
<seb128> nag floriqn and let(
<seb128> nag florian and let's discuss again on,thursday
<Wimpress> +1
<Wimpress> Anyone else have anything to discuss?
<seb128> no
<Wimpress> Looks like a no :-)
<Wimpress> OK, thanks everyone.
<seb128> thanks!
<hellsworth> thanks
<Wimpress> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jun  2 14:16:53 2020 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2020/ubuntu-desktop.2020-06-02-13.32.moin.txt
<marcustomlinson> thx
<didrocks> Laney: putting appstream-doc to universe isn’t enough apparently. I’ll look at hilight.js
<Laney> didrocks: it migrated didn't it?
<Laney> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.svg HHUUHH
<didrocks> Laney: it did, but it still have hilight.js in component-mismatches
<didrocks> yeah!
<Laney> don't understand why
<didrocks> I didn’t look into it, I’ll try tomorrow
<didrocks> just blindly demoted -doc without reminder :)
<didrocks> and saw it migrated, so I though c-m was good
<Laney> I think it probably needs an Extra-Exclude in the seeds
<seb128> didrocks, Laney, thx for the demotion, I did demote it before being away but I always forget that doing in in the release is not enough to fix proposed
<Laney> nod
<Laney> just pushed the seed change, hopefully that works
<hellsworth> kenvandine: would you pretty please restart this test for me: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=groovy&arch=arm64&package=netplan.io&trigger=network-manager/1.24.0-1ubuntu2
<kenvandine> hellsworth: sure
<hellsworth> thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-06-03
<callmepk> good morning
<sarnold> good morning callmepk 
<callmepk> hi sarnold 
<jibel> morning all
<duflu> Hi jibel 
<duflu> Back in a sec
<jibel> Hi duflu 
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> good morning
<ricotz> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey ricotz 
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, didrocks, ricotz, seb128 
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks 
<oSoMoN> good morning ricotz, duflu 
<oSoMoN> salut seb128 
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<seb128> hey duflu oSoMoN ricotz
<seb128> lut didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu, salut oSoMoN 
<Laney> rainy moin
<didrocks> hey Laney 
<duflu> Hi Laney
<Laney> hola didrocks  duflu 
<luna_> hi
<Laney> Trevinho: we haz .3s!
<jennis> Hello
<jennis> Hopefully this is the right place...
<jennis> I'm using Ubuntu 20.04 and i've connected to an external monitor (which has builtin speakers) via HDMI. I've changed my sound output device to my headphones (and also tried to just change it to the default laptop speakers) but the output won't change from the external monitor
<jennis> Any ideas?
<jennis> I've installed pulse audio (as suggested by some stack overflow posts) but I'm only able to select which output device to use by application
<Trevinho> Laney: yep, I saw that too :)
<seb128> Trevinho, Laney, wooot :)
<Trevinho> yeah, wasn't too late at the end :)
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<kenvandine> hellsworth: good morning
<kenvandine> but ignore me... i'm not here :)
<hellsworth> haha hi kenvandine, now go not work :)
<marcustomlinson> 🤦🏻‍♂️
 * kenvandine is still trying to catch up on USN refreshes... 
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: once you do there'll just be more
<kenvandine> yup
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth (and kenvandine, I've seen you hiding behind a USN!)
<hellsworth> hi yall :)
<kenvandine> anyone here been running gnome-3-28-1804 and gnome-3-34-1804 from candidate?
<hellsworth> mine are both from stable
<kenvandine> mind switching?
<hellsworth> gladly
<kenvandine> i've had updates in candidate for a few days, but i'm always hesitant to publish those to stable as there are so many users :)
<kenvandine> automated tests all look good :)
<hellsworth> fair point kenvandine. i'll make it a point to keep it on candidate then :)
<kenvandine> thanks
<hellsworth> ok both have been refreshed to candidate
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: automated tests?
 * hellsworth wants to someday work on snaps again..
<kenvandine> the screenshots generated in the lab
<kenvandine> :)
<hellsworth> what's "the lab" ?
<kenvandine> also run gtk-common-themes from candidate
<hellsworth> ok
<kenvandine> the QA lab :)
<kenvandine> cwayne's team
<kenvandine> there is a regression in the themes snap :/
<hellsworth> oh right
<kenvandine> elementary themes have changed paths... so it breaks on elementary
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: I don't know enough about this. Where do you see this?
<kenvandine> i get automated emails
<marcustomlinson> ooh fancy
<marcustomlinson> :P
<kenvandine> with screenshots of a bunch of different snaps running on xenial, bionic and focal 
<kenvandine> even with a bunch of different themes
<kenvandine> so i can see if it regresses on a specific theme
<marcustomlinson> what triggers this test?
<marcustomlinson> gnome-3-28-1804 and gnome-3-34-1804 only?
<kenvandine> cron probably :)
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, the chromium snap has actual tests running in the QA lab (using chromium's headless mode and selenium): https://git.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/+git/snap-from-source/tree/tests?h=stable, that's very useful to catch regressions
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: cool!
<oSoMoN> marcustomlinson, every new revision in the beta and candidate channels IIRC
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: for Canonical snaps only I assume
<oSoMoN> but that's configurable, talk to the QA team if you want to implement tests for a given snap
<kenvandine> i have a snap-compare script which is useful
<kenvandine> https://github.com/kenvandine/snap-tools/blob/master/bin/snap-compare
<kenvandine> snap-compare gtk-common-themes stable candidate
<kenvandine> for example
<kenvandine> will list files in both channels and show a diff
<marcustomlinson> nice
<kenvandine> that's how i caught the elementary issue
<kenvandine> so i booted elementary in a VM to confirm
<oSoMoN> marcustomlinson, that's on a per-snap basis, but I don't think there's a strict rule, i.e. if we wanted to add tests for a high-profile snap owned by someone else I'm sure it'd be welcome
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: yeah thanks makes sense now
<marcustomlinson> hand operated magic ;)
<marcustomlinson> semi-automatic
<KGB-0> mutter tags 36682b4 Marco Trevisan upstream/3.36.3 * Upstream version 3.36.3 * https://deb.li/3AAXN
<KGB-0> mutter upstream/3.36.x 98a0c5c Jonas Ådahl src/backends/meta-screen-cast-stream-src.c * screen-cast-src: Destroy hash dmabuf table after stream * https://deb.li/ajge
<KGB-0> mutter upstream/3.36.x 33c008b Jonas Dreßler clutter/clutter/clutter-actor.c * clutter/actor: Sanity check new allocations * https://deb.li/3uzI0
<KGB-0> mutter upstream/3.36.x dc75c7d Florian Müllner NEWS meson.build * Bump version to 3.36.3 * https://deb.li/fzNz
<KGB-0> mutter upstream/3.36.x 9cfd699 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) NEWS clutter/clutter/clutter-actor.c meson.build src/backends/meta-screen-cast-stream-src.c * New upstream version 3.36.3 * https://deb.li/3Y6Es
<KGB-0> mutter pristine-tar 8a91042 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) mutter_3.36.3.orig.tar.xz.delta mutter_3.36.3.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for mutter_3.36.3.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/34axv
<KGB-0> gnome-shell tags e238aa1 Marco Trevisan upstream/3.36.3 * Upstream version 3.36.3 * https://deb.li/3U6In
<KGB-0> gnome-shell upstream/3.36.x f265af9 Marco Trevisan * pushed 6 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/3STtC
<KGB-0> gnome-shell upstream/3.36.x 4b8e090 Aurimas Černius po/lt.po * Updated Lithuanian translation * https://deb.li/3TqU
<KGB-0> gnome-shell upstream/3.36.x 1889a97 Matej Urbančič po/sl.po * Updated Slovenian translation * https://deb.li/32hwF
<KGB-0> gnome-shell upstream/3.36.x 47bcc09 Florian Müllner js/ui/notificationDaemon.js * notificationDaemon: Try harder to find a matching app * https://deb.li/qko7
<KGB-0> gnome-shell upstream/3.36.x 4220cd6 Florian Müllner js/ui/extensionSystem.js * extensionSystem: Prevent broken updates * https://deb.li/38drd
<KGB-0> gnome-shell upstream/3.36.x b642f92 Florian Müllner (6 files in 5 dirs) * Bump version to 3.36.3 * https://deb.li/Hd82
<KGB-0> gnome-shell pristine-tar 69c7985 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) gnome-shell_3.36.3.orig.tar.xz.delta gnome-shell_3.36.3.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for gnome-shell_3.36.3.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/NG6h
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-06-04
<callmepk> good morning
<jibel> morning all
<duflu> Hi jibel 
<jibel> Hi duflu 
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks 
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey seb128 
<seb128> lut didrocks, comment ca va aujourd'hui?
<duflu> Hi didrocks, oSoMoN, seb128 
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<duflu> seb128, not good, with a very sore sinus headache... You?
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, hey duflu 
<seb128> duflu, oh :( you should call it a day now and get some rest
<seb128> duflu, I'm fine
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, et toi ?
<didrocks> hey duflu 
<seb128> didrocks, les journées sont un peu sportives mais ça va sinon :)
<duflu> seb128, sinus pain is one thing rest does not improve. But fortunately we can still buy pseudoephedrine here.
<duflu> If only I remember to do so
<didrocks> not fun :/
<seb128> duflu, do you think we should re-enable https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/pulseaudio/commit/?h=ubuntu&id=40db304a ? that's what is failing on riscv
<duflu> seb128, oh I was wondering about that when I saw the bug mail. Sure, yes, if needed
<seb128> I wonder if the issue is stil the same as https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/pulseaudio/pulseaudio/-/issues/619
<duflu> seb128, related yes but I would use a new bug
<seb128> they fixed it by disabling a flag which seems used for us according to the log
<seb128> so maybe toolchain default in Ubuntu?
<duflu> seb128, yeah these are the reasons why fast-math is optional
<duflu> to compilers
<seb128> do you think you could add that one to your backlog?
<seb128> at least to open a new report upstream?
<seb128> no hurry, so after other things you are already doing
<duflu> seb128, yes and no... I don't want to be the second person stepping on the OEM teams feet there. So I'll just make sure it's reported upstream and OEM team knows the fix/workaround
 * duflu tries to find the current failure
<duflu> seb128, that upstream fix doesn't exist in the upstream code. And the bug is closed!?
<duflu> Oh, two different fixes
<Laney> hi
<didrocks> hey Laney 
<oSoMoN> hey Laney 
<duflu> Hi Laney
<Laney> moin didrocks oSoMoN & duflu!
<duflu> seb128, I just created a new upstream bug and recommended the OEM team refer to that in whatever fix goes into their next proposed package. That should provide the fastest answer and resolution
<duflu> Also upstream might have an opinion
<Laney> Looks like my Extra-Exclude made appstream-doc go away from component-mismatches
<Laney> award for highest percentage of Ubuntu jargon in one sentence ^-
<didrocks> Laney: \o/
 * xnox awards 3.6234869234 lp karma to Laney
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<kenvandine> hey hellsworth 
<hellsworth> hi
<didrocks> hey hellsworth 
<hellsworth> o/
<marcustomlinson> hey hellsworth and kenvandine
<luna_> Are there any IRC Meeting today? for translators?
<luna_> hey btw
<hellsworth> the only irc meeting i'm aware of is on tuesdays at 13:30 UTC
<luna_> ah alright 
<luna_> found out the meeting i was looking for and got some new information it ends in 5 minutes however
<hellsworth> well now you know for next time :)
<luna_> yeah i am in it, its every first Thursday in the #ubuntu-translators channel
<luna_> Need to listen to the Ubuntu Podcast that was released today aswell when its over in a couple of minutes :P
<luna_> and got to know the Translators work for 20.04.1 starts evening 1th July
<oSoMoN> hellsworth, has the latest failure on http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/libr/libreoffice/groovy/armhf been looked into/retried yet?
<hellsworth> no looking now..
<Beret> do we know if Radeon RX Vega M GL graphics work well with Ubuntu?
<Beret> anyone use that?
<oSoMoN> hellsworth, let me know if you need to retry it, I can do that
<hellsworth> oSoMoN: would you mind restarting it for me? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=groovy&arch=armhf&package=libreoffice&trigger=gdk-pixbuf/2.40.0%2Bdfsg-5
<hellsworth> these uicheck tests timeout all the time and that's what it looks like
<oSoMoN> hellsworth, done
<hellsworth> thanks so so much
<oSoMoN> np :)
<Laney> right, see you monday!
<AsciiWolf> Hello! 3.36.1 version of gnome-software was released last month and brings some important bug fixes, translation updates and other things. I have contacted Laurent Bigonville about updating it in Debian, so hopefully it will be in unstable soon. It would be great if it could be also updated in Ubuntu, many Ubuntu flavours use deb GNOME Software.
<AsciiWolf> I have made a Launchpad ticket for it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1881918
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1881918 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Update GNOME Software to 3.36.1 in Focal" [Wishlist,New]
<Trevinho> uff... seb128 looks like I can't upload mozjs68 either, can you please upload this for me? https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/mozjs68/-/commits/ubuntu/focal
<Trevinho> nice that I can do it in debian and that is sinced to ubuntu, but not in ubuntu itelf :)
<KGB-1> adwaita-icon-theme signed tags 358d593 Marco Trevisan ubuntu/3.36.1-2ubuntu3 * adwaita-icon-theme Debian release 3.36.1-2ubuntu3 * https://deb.li/iWeCv
<KGB-2> adwaita-icon-theme ubuntu/master bbd4348 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/not-in-humanity.txt * not-in-humanity: Include window decorations action icons * https://deb.li/pRcn
<KGB-2> adwaita-icon-theme ubuntu/master 1a603d5 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/changelog * Update changelog * https://deb.li/3Qok7
<KGB-2> adwaita-icon-theme ubuntu/master 8d2de84 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/changelog * Finalise changelog * https://deb.li/1e5U
<Trevinho> seb128: ouuuch again, also that one isn't in the desktop pocket... Looks like I should check for what i think it's obiouvsly in as well now :/
<Trevinho> uff using a silo then
<hellsworth> kenvandine: would you please run this test for me: https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=groovy&arch=arm64&package=libreoffice&trigger=neon27%2F0.31.1-1
<kenvandine> hellsworth: sure
<hellsworth> thanks :)
<kenvandine> done
<seb128> Trevinho, hum, unsure why adwaite isnt, we should request it to be added, I'm waiting for the refresh asked on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/devel-permissions/2020-April/001486.html first, I nagged them yesterday and they said they would do it this week
<seb128> Trevinho, do you need sponsoring for mozjs or just upload to Debian and wait for the sync? I will look at adwaita
<Trevinho> seb128: not sure, I guess for the same reason Iain was fixing the script
<Trevinho> seb128: it's in debian and synced already
<Trevinho> but wanted to SRU it
<seb128> ah, right
<seb128> well I can upload for you :)
<Trevinho> seb128: I've put it https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/4088.1/+packages
<seb128> thx
<Trevinho> so if you want just wait for it to be built and press the button
<seb128> sounds like a plan thanks!
<Trevinho> seb128: same for mutter and icons https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/4083.1/+packages
<Trevinho> and gtk..
<seb128> gtk you should have upload rights for no?
<Trevinho> I've added the versioning in the build dependency though, otherwise we should do it in two rounds?
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, but adwaita no
<Trevinho> and don't want to break things given otherwise would miss the version
<seb128> k
<seb128> I would have waited that adwaita was available but it's fine the way
<seb128> we can drop that delta in the next upload
<seb128> maybe revert in the vcs already
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, the fact is that is blocking even more the SRU so didn't want that
<Trevinho> but yes, I'm doing that
<Trevinho> seb128: for gtk as well?
<seb128> Trevinho, why do we need to rebuild gtk there?
<Trevinho> seb128: the idea was to make it dependent on that specific adwaita version
<Trevinho> but... if we don't care, I've not pushed anything to VCS yet, so I can ignore this point and only do mutter and the icons...
<Trevinho> but for correctness I preferred to have all to depend on a version
<seb128> I wouldn't bother
<seb128> sorry I've to step out, you should call it a day also :)
<seb128> let's talk more tomorrow if needed
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, no worries, I would ignore gtk then
<KGB-2> gnome-shell signed tags dba1cbd Marco Trevisan ubuntu/3.36.3-1ubuntu1 * gnome-shell Debian release 3.36.3-1ubuntu1 * https://deb.li/qgI0
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master 482224d Marco Trevisan * pushed 84 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/38Pp2
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master 6417473 Simon McVittie (47 files in 11 dirs) * New upstream version 3.36.2+64+ge74e691d8 * https://deb.li/HPEs
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master 4c2ae3a Simon McVittie (47 files in 11 dirs) * Update upstream source from tag 'upstream/3.36.2+64+ge74e691d8' * https://deb.li/3SauU
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master 9b8d8ab Simon McVittie debian/changelog * New upstream snapshot from the gnome-3-36 branch * https://deb.li/Nqen
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master e3ff113 Simon McVittie debian/ changelog patches/series patches/extensions-app-Add-back-minimal-compatibility-with-older-.patch * Drop compatibility glue from gnome-shell-extension-prefs * https://deb.li/i3gQ7
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master b9380f5 Simon McVittie debian/gnome-shell-extension-prefs.install * Install gnome-extensions-app * https://deb.li/3psaG
<hellsworth> good morning robert_ancell_ 
<robert_ancell> Hi hellsworth!
<hellsworth> o/ :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-06-05
<callmepkwu> good morning
<jibel> hi all
<luna_> hey
<duflu> Hi jibel, luna_ 
<jibel> duflu, any suggestion to help with my audio bugs? half of the audio stack is not working. No analog output, mic on BT speaker is not working, HDMI sound is not working, distorted input or volume issues when I start a meeting, BT speaker cannot reconnect without unpairing/pairing again .... the list is long
<jibel> the hw doesn't seem exotic
<duflu> jibel, that was Intel 10th gen right? Yes the kernel/OEM team has some fixes in that area
<jibel> yes
<duflu> Just make sure the linux package is on your bugs
<jibel> I added linux and all the data needed
<jibel> this "no analog output" issue seems widespread on the forums
<duflu> jibel, in case it's getting confused by another common issue, try removing ~/.config/pulse and restarting
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks 
<jibel> duflu, it's a fresh installation
<jibel> also the analog output is displayed as "Dummy output" when I start the machine, but when I select it, gnome-shell crashes. Well that's lot of things
<jibel> salut didrocks 
<duflu> jibel, yeah I suspect some audio issues can appear after installation, not just on upgrades. And removing ~/.config/pulse might help
<duflu> jibel, I think "Dummy output" means it can't find any kernel audio devices. But the most common cause of that seems to be having jackd or timidity installed, which steals them
<duflu> Also check for crashes
<didrocks> hey duflu, salut jibel 
<duflu> Hi seb128 
<duflu> btw you still own bug 1866194. If you want me to try and patch it instead then please reassign
<ubot5> bug 1866194 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Groovy) "External audio device shows up in the sound output options but the sound keeps being emitted from the internal laptop speaker, or none at all." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1866194
<duflu> It worries me that my gnome-shell logs about errors in extensions that are disabled. But we already knew that happens and that's why we ask users to uninstall suspicious ones
<didrocks> I think the issue is that they may still be imported in the js level and so, even if their main function isn’t run, everything inlined will
<seb128> hey duflu, didrocks
<duflu> didrocks, good point
<seb128> duflu, I uploaded the pulseaudio fix to G this week and I'm waiting for the other SRU in the focal queue to clear up but thanks for asking
<duflu> Cool
<duflu> seb128, with rules changes?
<seb128> duflu, yes, I enabled the new option to clear the config on upgrades
<duflu> seb128, could we make gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock uninstallable with "recommends" or something? At the moment you cant uninstall it without also taking ubuntu-desktop(!)
<duflu> Seems I wasn't the first to ask that... bug 1832407
<ubot5> bug 1832407 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu's gnome-shell extensions can't be uninstalled (safely)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1832407
<seb128> duflu, it's part of the Ubuntu experience, users who don't want it can install gnome-session and log to a GNOME session
<seb128> I didn't try how would the custom ubuntu session behave if one of the defined extensions is missing? does just load without it?
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<duflu> seb128, same as when you disable them I guess -- the default GNOME dock works
<duflu> I use it for the extra space, extra performance and fewer bugs :/
<seb128> our job is to fix those performances issues and bugs
<duflu> Yes, but in the meantime when nobody has had the time to fix them all...
<seb128> we are adding the extension because we believe it's a usability improvement for our users
<seb128> right
<seb128> anyway I don't remember how the custom sessions work, but if they handle the missing extensions then recommends would probably work
<seb128> didrocks would know better if that's the case
<oSoMoN> salut seb128 
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<luna_> morning
<ricotz> good morning desktoppers!
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, marcustomlinson, ricotz 
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, luna_, ricotz, happy friday!
<luna_> seb128: happy friday to you to
<didrocks> seb128: duflu: yeah, the Shell has no issue with missing extension (probably a warning in the session)
<duflu> Why would there be a warning?
<duflu> gnome-shell is intended by upstream to be used without extensions
<didrocks> because it’s defined in the enabled-extension gsettings key
<didrocks> so the Shell "knows" about it
<duflu> Hmm, if there was a warning it would get drowned out by other log messages right now
<didrocks> indeed, but I feel that people who don’t want the dock should just go the vanilla session, as this is not the ubuntu experience, then, removing the dock removing ubuntu-desktop in that case makes sense to me
<didrocks> but that’s just IMHO
<duflu> Well, you lose the Ubuntu shell theming if you do that. And then it's more effort to restore it. The most flexible solution is to make optional components optional
<didrocks> then, people will complain and file bugs that X doesn’t fit with Y because you expect Y to work only with X and they removed X, ending up in a frankenstein layout
<didrocks> but I think there is no point in arguing there, you have different opinions from seb and I :)
<duflu> didrocks, I was the third person to report this bug. It's not just me
<didrocks> I still think it will be better to fix the Shell so that disabled extension can avoid importing them
<didrocks> but as I’m not going to work on that and if others are happy to make the dock optional and still consider you are running an ubuntu-desktop system, that’s fine
<marcustomlinson> hey duflu didrocks seb128 oSoMoN luna_ ricotz
<callmepk> hi marcustomlinson duflu didrocks seb128 oSoMoN luna_ ricotz 
<marcustomlinson> hey callmepk :)
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson, callmepk 
<duflu> Oh good afternoon callmepk 
<callmepk> Also does anyone have problem with gnome weather? it always shows unknown for me, and its gnome shell integration is not working
<callmepk> I don't know whether it's a Ubuntu problem or a GNOME problem
<duflu> callmepk, seems broken for me. It doesn't remember, or offer to remember, any locations
<duflu> File a bug
<callmepk> okay, gotcha duflu 
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, did you see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nodejs/+bug/1882185
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1882185 in nodejs (Ubuntu) "Firefox 79 requires nodejs >= 10.21" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I did, thanks for filing it
<oSoMoN> we'll need to push nodejs-mozilla to focal, and update nodejs in groovy
<ricotz> oSoMoN, alright, yes, and update nodejs-mozilla everywhere else to 12.18.0
<oSoMoN> that's less urgent, isn't it ?
<oSoMoN> (not saying it shouldn't be done though)
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I am not sure about the reason to bump from 10.19. to 10.21, but if there are bug fixes then 12.16 is unlikely sufficient
<oSoMoN> ricotz, the upstream (firefox) bug isn't really clear on the reason to upgrade, other than "there's a new node LTS update, let's get it"
<oSoMoN> which makes me suspect the upgrade to 12.18.0 wouldn't be strictly necessary
<oSoMoN> but I'd have to have a look at the node.js changelogs
<ricotz> sounds reasonable
<ricotz> I am relying on the build-support ppa
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/build-support/+packages
<ricotz> oSoMoN, a few CVEs https://nodejs.org/en/blog/
<oSoMoN> ack
<AsciiWolf> Hello, is there anyone who is in charge of the gnome-software deb package? 3.36.1 version of gnome-software was released last month and brings some important bug fixes, translation updates and other things. I have contacted Laurent Bigonville about updating it in Debian, so hopefully it will be in unstable soon. It would be great if it could be also updated (merged from Debian) in Ubuntu, many Ubuntu flavours use deb GNOME 
<AsciiWolf> Software. I have made a Launchpad ticket for it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1881918
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1881918 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Update GNOME Software to 3.36.1 in Focal" [Wishlist,New]
<AsciiWolf> *deb GNOME Software
<AsciiWolf> (I have already asked this yesterday, but it was probably too late in the evening)
<AsciiWolf> Anyway, feel free to let me know if there is anything I could help with regarding the GS package update in Focal :)
<juliank> AsciiWolf: snap-store has 3.36 in beta channel, and that's where the focus is
<juliank> oh
<juliank> 3.36.1
<juliank> I missed the .1
<AsciiWolf> I know that there is focus on snap version, that's why I mentioned deb version, not snap :)
<juliank> why is it still in main, shouldn't it move to universe and left to rot?
<AsciiWolf> the deb version is still used by many Ubuntu flavours
<juliank> um, community maintained :)
<seb128> well community maintained is not main
<seb128> AsciiWolf, hey, I know that you care but doing daily posting on this channel isn't great
<juliank> yes, why is it still in main if we use snap-store now for ubuntu? :)
<AsciiWolf> well, before moving it to universe, please at lest consider doing last update to 3.36.1 :)
 * juliank is just wondering
<seb128> AsciiWolf, you are welcome to work on that update if you care, it's probably going to be easier to find a reviewer than someone with free cycles to work on the update
<AsciiWolf> seb128, sorry, but there was no reply yesterday and as I said, I posted it too early in the evening... don't worry, I won't mention it anymore :)
<seb128> juliank, that's a good question
<seb128> kenvandine might know
<seb128> AsciiWolf, right, well we have a trello card to do that SRU if possible, but it's a package in our default set and everyone is busy so it might take a while, it would help if someone was wanting to work on the update
<AsciiWolf> seb128, is there any wiki page or other information source regarding the steps for SRU updates? I already did one SRU a long time ago, but I don't remember the steps anymore :)
<seb128> AsciiWolf, the main part of the work is just updating the package (updating/rebasing distro patches, etc), I wouldn't worry about the SRU specifics
<seb128> though the gnome-software vcs handlng is a bit special IIRC
<AsciiWolf> hmm, how special?
<seb128> kenvandine probably knows better about the details if you have questions
<AsciiWolf> ok, thanks :)
<seb128> I don't know if they use standard git-buildpackage
<seb128> I think they had a branch on gitlab for the ubuntu changes
<oSoMoN> hellsworth, it turns out the fontforge upstream commit that fixes builds on big endian architectures was already cherry-picked as a patch in salsa 3 days ago, so all it needs now is a new release
<Trevinho> seb128: hey, could you then publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4083 ?
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm having a look in a bit
<Trevinho> however yesterday I removed the gtk dep, but initially the idea for that was that given that mutter bd on gtk, then updating gtk would have pulled the right version for mutter as well
<seb128> and hey :)
<Trevinho> but we can just go this way
<Trevinho> sure no worries
<Trevinho> mozjs silo should also ready in a bit https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4088
<seb128> ack
<Trevinho> and actually just got ready :)
<Trevinho> seb128: seeing the queue remembered me that the archive tools didn't merge yet my patch for handling bileto SRUs, I've pinged again, let's see
<seb128> Trevinho, I saw the ping, let's see indeed
<Trevinho> seb128: any idea what could bring us to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1865300/comments/14 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1865300 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell-hotplug-sniffer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash() from g_hash_table_lookup() from deep_count_more_files_callback()" [High,In progress]
<seb128> Trevinho, no idea sorry :/
<Trevinho> looks like that there's something in configuration lacking though, this doesn't change that the shell should handle it anyways
<Trevinho> well more than the shell, the shell mime service
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<marcustomlinson> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> oSoMoN: that's awesome!
<hellsworth> hi there marcustomlinson 
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth 
<hellsworth> hiya
<hellsworth> oSoMoN: thanks for looking into fontforge :)
<oSoMoN> yw, I'm on +1 maintenance duty (yesterday and today) and that sort of task is part of the assignment :)
<hellsworth> oh i see. neat
<seb128> Trevinho, what's the shell sniffing mimetypes for?
<Trevinho> seb128: it's used to determine the app to use for auto-running mounted tings
<Trevinho> things
<seb128> Trevinho, so it's used when inserting a media?
<Trevinho> normally it opens directories with nautilus, but in case a folder has only pictures it may suggest something else
<Trevinho> yep
<seb128> right, that's what is in g-c-c others
<seb128> like open shotwell for photos
<Trevinho> see for example `gdbus call --session --dest org.gnome.Shell.HotplugSniffer --object-path /org/gnome/Shell/HotplugSniffer  --method org.gnome.Shell.HotplugSniffer.SniffURI "file:///tmp/"`
<Trevinho> well adjust your path :)
<seb128> I'm just wondering how it gets a non existing type there
<Trevinho> not sure, it's not even true that may be non existant, but it's true that such function may return NULL, for arious cases I assume, and in fact the very same code in nautilus is protected by that
<Trevinho> I can't find a way to reproduce it locally though
<Trevinho> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1865300/comments/13 this seems somewhat related indeeed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1865300 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell-hotplug-sniffer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash() from g_hash_table_lookup() from deep_count_more_files_callback()" [High,In progress]
<Trevinho> but locally with my phone using the mpt uri it works properly, so no idea what kind of files may not work
<Trevinho> anyway my patch has been just accepted upstream so...
<Trevinho> at least we won't crash
<Trevinho> probably I should do another shell upload... it's quite busy error
<seb128> Trevinho, if you didn't do the  SRU for focal yet that's probably worth including, otherwise that can wait for next upload imho
<Trevinho> seb128: I did the upload but it's still in queue
<Trevinho> but given we've some thousands of crashes...
<seb128> up to youto see if you want to bother doing the vcs changes and reuploading
<seb128> but yeah, it would be nice I guess
<KGB-1> adwaita-icon-theme ubuntu/focal 39a9a44 Marco Trevisan * pushed 9 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/3Evwd
<KGB-1> adwaita-icon-theme ubuntu/focal c633305 Olivier Tilloy debian/changelog * releasing package adwaita-icon-theme version 3.36.1-2ubuntu1 * https://deb.li/3TXF0
<KGB-1> adwaita-icon-theme ubuntu/focal 5db8d70 Iain Lane debian/rules * rules: Put the PNGs generated by gtk-encode-symbolic-svg in a-i-t * https://deb.li/3h0cs
<KGB-1> adwaita-icon-theme ubuntu/focal b3f0c70 Iain Lane debian/changelog * Update changelog * https://deb.li/8vhv
<KGB-1> adwaita-icon-theme ubuntu/focal 43b25bd Iain Lane debian/changelog * Finalise changelog * https://deb.li/3NUyn
<KGB-1> adwaita-icon-theme ubuntu/focal bbd4348 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/not-in-humanity.txt * not-in-humanity: Include window decorations action icons * https://deb.li/pRcn
<KGB-2> gnome-shell signed tags 797b384 Marco Trevisan ubuntu/3.36.3-1ubuntu2 * gnome-shell Debian release 3.36.3-1ubuntu2 * https://deb.li/C1uM
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master 95007c3 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/patches/ series shell-mime-sniffer-Ignore-invalid-file-content-type.patch * d/p: gnome-shell-sniffer, ignore invalid file content type * https://deb.li/3b3Rj
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master 3078bc0 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/changelog * Update changelog * https://deb.li/65j4
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master e2f6662 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/changelog * Finalise changelog * https://deb.li/ixWvD
<KGB-2> gnome-shell signed tags 06d3bab Marco Trevisan ubuntu/3.36.3-1ubuntu1_20.04.2 * gnome-shell Debian release 3.36.3-1ubuntu1~20.04.2 * https://deb.li/ipyuy
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/focal fe4bc71 Marco Trevisan * pushed 92 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/WCzE
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/focal 47bcc09 Florian Müllner js/ui/notificationDaemon.js * notificationDaemon: Try harder to find a matching app * https://deb.li/qko7
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/focal 4220cd6 Florian Müllner js/ui/extensionSystem.js * extensionSystem: Prevent broken updates * https://deb.li/38drd
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/focal b642f92 Florian Müllner (6 files in 5 dirs) * Bump version to 3.36.3 * https://deb.li/Hd82
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/focal f265af9 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) (10 files in 7 dirs) * New upstream version 3.36.3 * https://deb.li/3Z5Ue
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/focal c8c1376 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) (10 files in 7 dirs) * Update upstream source from tag 'upstream/3.36.3' * https://deb.li/A1sI
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-06-07
<sunweaver> hi all!
<luna_> hi
<sunweaver> I wonder what the current philosophy regarding the standards Ubuntu desktop in 20.04 is.
<sunweaver> I installed it and it seemed to launch an X.org in the background. And I can remote-access it with vino-server (which is a VNC server for X11).
<sunweaver> I always thought, Ubuntu 20.04 would come with Wayland by default.
<sunweaver> I must admin, I haven't looked any closer regarding /usr/share/xsessions and stuff, but I was a bit surprised when doing a test install on a customer machine and wanted to test the new GNOME remote desktop feature.
<ahayzen> I believe Ubuntu still defaults to x11 since switching back for 18.04 (eg for the reasons stated here https://ubuntu.com/blog/bionic-beaver-18-04-lts-to-use-xorg-by-default )
<sunweaver> ahayzen: it looks like it, indeed...
<sunweaver> thanks for the link!!!
<oerheks> sunweaver, sure ubuntu comes with wayland session installed by default, logout/switch session/login
<ahayzen> note that pipewire support is disabled in mutter under Ubuntu though, so remote desktop won't work under wayland yet anyway even if you switch :-) (eg see https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/mutter/-/blob/debian/master/debian/rules#L33 )
